#ubuntu-de 2011-05-16
<ppq> dadrc: ich bau gerade die neuste version von pdftk, die scheint das verlässlich zu können
<dadrc> ah, sehr gut.
<ring1> ppq, dein ziel war, pw für pdf einmal eingeben und dies auch nach einem neustart nicht erneut tun zu müssen?
<ppq> ring1: ja, genau. pdftk sagt, das pw sei falsch :(
<ppq> ah, ne, pdftk braucht das owner passwort und ich hab nur das user passwort
<ppq> mist. und drucken geht auch nicht, ist wohl "verboten"
<ring1> wie ich sowas hasse ;)
 * ppq schmeißt pdfcrack an
<ring1> gibts sowas wie pdfcrack eigentlich auch für msoffice dateien?
<ppq> ja, das sind allerdings windowsprogramme.. hab da vor jahren mal was probiert und aufgegeben :)
<ring1> also, ohne brauchbaren erfolg?
<ppq> sowieso hab ich erst einmal bruteforce erfolgreich eingesetzt, und das war glück..
<ring1> google suche nach msoffice und crack ergibt ja leider nichts brauchbares
<ppq> das hier werd ich auch bald abbrechen,d as hat keinen sinn. der ist erst bei 4 zeichen und nutzt nur a-zA-Z0-9
<ppq> und vom userpasswort ausgehend sind da auch andere zeichen drin :/
<ring1> muss sagen, diese crackseiten hab ich irgendwie gar nicht vermisst die letzten jahre
<ring1> ;)
<ppq> hehe
<ppq> aah ich habs :) ghostscript sei dank. gs -sDEVICE=pswrite -sOutputFile=file.ps -dBATCH -dNOPAUSE -q -sPDFPassword=passwort datei.pdf
<ppq> das scheint zu tun. braucht wohl noch ne weile bis das durch ist
<ppq> ohje, 7GB für file.ps :o
<Thomas_Zahreddin> guten Morgen, gibt es einen Ersatz für Beagle für natty?
<dAnjou> was isn das?
<bekks> Desktopsuche.
<bekks> Thomas_Zahreddin: KDE bringt sowas mit.
<dAnjou> gnome-do?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> bekks: wahrscheinlich denkst Du an strigi / nepomuk
<dAnjou> is buggy, läuft aber meistens wie es soll .. ab und zu is n kill oder manueller start nötig
<bekks> Thomas_Zahreddin: So ist es - und das funktioniert sehr gut bei mir.
<Thomas_Zahreddin> ich suche eine Volltextsuche für meinen Desktop: d.h. alle files (mit Inhalten, der sich irgendwie als Text interpretieren lässt (Dateien: odf, xls, pdf …), Indizierung aller Metadaten aller Dateien (also mp3, ogg, mp4, avi …) und Indizierung aller Mails usw - eben Volltextindizierung aller Daten
<bekks> Thomas_Zahreddin: Jenau ditte macht nepomuk/strigi.
<Thomas_Zahreddin> bisher hat beagle das gemacht, gnome-do ist nur ein Launcher (in meinen Augen), hat bei mir nicht so gut funktioniert, weshalb ich zu kupfer gewechselt bin
 * Thomas_Zahreddin kde Installation läuft bereits … ;-) wollte ich sowieso testen
<elmargol> gui tool mit dem man zwei verzeichnisse mit unterverzeichnissen vergleichen kann?
<bekks> diff 
<bekks> Oder das stichwort "duplicate finder".
<elmargol> es gibt eine gui für diffs?
<bekks> kdiff3 zB
<Thomas_Zahreddin> elmargol: oder meld
<elmargol> bekks: kdiff3 solte mit binary klar kommen oder? ich hab versehendlich ein paar bilder gelöscht und möchte die nun vom backup wiederherstellen
<apollo13> dafür brauchst du kein diff tool
<apollo13> dafür nimmst du rsync
<elmargol> ich wollte ja kein diff tool
<apollo13> wobei, ist die frage ob man rsync sagen kann, dass es am target nix löschen soll, aber ich denk schon *gg*
<bekks> Kann man.
<apollo13> davon ging ich aus, ich muss nur immer nachlesen wie das ging ;)
<bekks> rsync OHNE --delete aufrufen.
<bekks> Und sich mit -n anschauen, was es wohl tun würde.
<apollo13> hmm impliziert irgendwas in azv --delete? ne oder?
<bekks> Nein.
<elmargol> mkay rsync ist doch die besser wahl läuft
<apollo13> natürlich ist es die bessere wahl, sonst würden wir es nicht anbieten^^
<jokrebel> hi
<Fuss-im-Ohr> moin
<hallermann> guten morgen allen, würdet ihr xubuntu oder lubuntu für low pc empfehlen?
<hallermann> ich möchte gerne von windows xp umsteigen
<k1l> eher lubuntu
<hallermann> ok dann werde ich das mal testen. dankeschön
<linth> das war fundiert ..
<hallermann> gibt es eine alternate cd von lubuntu?
<ppq> hallermann: nein, du kannst aber alternativ eine netboot mini cd nehmen, installieren und "lubuntu-desktop" installieren
<ppq> hallermann: oder, falls du schon eine ubuntu alternate cd hast, kannst du auch damit ein minimales ubuntu installieren (ist ne option im isolinux bootmenü)
<ppq> hallermann: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso  für 11.04, 32bit
<iPony> ppq's url: http://tinyurl.com/6l4vely
<hallermann> ppq, wie kann ich denn bei einer alternate cd von ubuntu dieses minimale eingeben?
<ppq> hallermann: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Minimalinstallation#Mit-der-Alternate-CD
<ppq> hallermann: du wirst im laufe der minimalinstallation gefragt, ob du zusätzliche software installieren willst, bspw. den ubuntu-desktop oder den kubuntu-desktop. ich glaube, lubuntu-desktop gibt's da noch nicht, aber falls doch, kannst du das auch wählen. falls nicht: nichts auswählen, zuende installieren, booten und das paket "lubuntu-desktop" mit apt-get installieren
<ppq> kann sein dass es dort LXDE gibt (worauf lubuntu basiert), das ist dann allerdings eine andere paketvorauswahl als bei lubuntu-desktop
<hallermann> ppq, ok danke, dann werde ich das mal probieren
<ppq> viel erfolg
<hallermann> der bildschirm ging nun beim booten aus! war das richtig mit f2 und dann sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop??
<k1l> hallermann: installier das minimal-system. dann hast du keinen desktop sondern nur eine cli. dann dort booten und auf der konsole den lubuntu-desktop installieren
<ppq> hallermann: das booten *nach* dem installieren? und du meinst strg+alt+f2? dann war das richtig, jo
<hallermann> ppq, ja das meinte ich :). danke nochmal
<jokrebel> cu
<ZackZarap> esgay
<ZackZarap> endlich
<ZackZarap> mein mailserver geht endlich nach ewigen wochenlangen gebaue und massiven problemen :D
<hallermann> also lubuntu ist nun installiert, nur irgendwie zeigt er mir eine 100% auslastung bei xorg. was hab ich falsch gemacht?
<ppq> hallermann: huch, das sollte aber nicht sein. führ bitte mal 'ps -eF | pastebinit' aus, vorher das paket pastebinit installieren
<hallermann_> so jetzt bin ich unten am rechner
<handtuch> hallo, ich versuche ne mysql abfrage aus einem bash script zu machen.  benutze     abfrage=$(mysql -u meinuser Datenbankname -sN -e "select * from meientabelle") - kann mir wer sagen was da falsch ist?
<ppq> hallermann_: führ bitte mal 'ps -eF | pastebinit' aus, vorher das paket pastebinit installieren
<hallermann_> ppq, schon gemacht
<hallermann_> und nun?
<ppq> hallermann_: uns den link geben, den das ganze ausspuckt :)
<hallermann_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608330/
<ppq> hallermann_: hm, also was verdächtiges seh ich da nicht.. weiß 'top' vielleicht genauer, was da vorgeht?
<hallermann_> ppq, bei top zeigt er auch ein usage von 85% an
<Gulaschkanone> Hast du zufällig eine ATI-Grafikkarte?
<hallermann_> Gulaschkanone, nein nvidia
<Gulaschkanone> Hatte das Problem mal bei einer Radeon 4800
<ppq> hallermann_: nutzt du binären nvidiatreiber?
<hallermann_> ppq, den experimentellen, ein anderer wird nicht angeboten
<ppq> hallermann_: was für ne nvidiakarte ist das denn?
<hallermann_> öhm
<hallermann_> ich glaube geforce 440
<ppq> hallermann_: du glaubst? 'lspci -v | pastebinit' bitte :)
<hallermann_> ppq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/608335/
<Gulaschkanone> Jop GeForce 440
<hallermann_> gibt es eine möglichkeit einen anderen treiber zu installieren?
<ppq> hallermann_: ok, du nutzt nouveau. installier doch bitte mal den unfreien nvidiatreiber: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-96' diese version unterstützt deine karte
<ppq> hallermann_: zusätzlich noch nvidia-settings - praktisches konfigurationsprogramm
<hallermann_> ppq, lässt sich nicht installieren. hab irgendwo gelesen der ginge bei 11.04 nicht, oder?
<ppq> hallermann_: was ist die fehlermeldung? eigentlich müsste das gehen
<hallermann_> nvidia-96 : Hängt ab von: xorg-video-abi-8.0 ist aber nicht installierbar
<hallermann_>              Hängt ab von: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.8.99.905-1ubuntu3) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<hallermann_> E: Beschädigte Pakete
<ppq> hast du irgendwelche PPAs hinzugefügt?
<Gulaschkanone> Ja, in Natty ist ne falsche xorg-video-abi drin
<ppq> oh
<hallermann_> Gulaschkanone, lässt sich das ändern?
<Gulaschkanone> Mir fiele nur das PPA von Xorg ein
<hallermann_> Gulaschkanone, wie und wo mach ich das?
<Gulaschkanone> Kommando zurück, im PPA gibts das anscheinend auch nicht
<Gulaschkanone> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<hallermann_> also kann ich nix machen?
<hallermann_> außer etwas anderes zu installieren, wie xubuntu 10.04 oder so?
<Gulaschkanone> Das ändert nichts am Problem
<Gulaschkanone> Weil die gleichen Paketquellen verwendet werden
<hallermann_> auch bei 10.04?
<Gulaschkanone> Da müsste es gehen
<Gulaschkanone> Wenn du bereit bist, das System neu aufzusetzen, kannst du https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+index?start=150&batch=75 ausprobieren
<Gulaschkanone> sry, https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/
<Gulaschkanone> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<ppq> besser nicht..
<Gulaschkanone> Was anderes fällt mir nicht ein
<ppq> Gulaschkanone: doch, mit einer älteren ubuntuversion würde es gehen. man könnte auch versuchen, den alten nvidia treiber manuell zu installieren.
<hallermann_> ppq, wie ginge das?
<ppq> hallermann_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation
<hallermann_> ppq, das scheint aber kompliziert zu sein?
<Gulaschkanone> Wenn man sich an die Anleitung hält, sollte alles funktionieren :)
<ppq> http://www.nvidia.de/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11_de.html das dürfte der passende treiber sein
<[eXception]> hi
<Gulaschkanone> Hat er auch x86? Afaik hat Lubuntu letztens ne amd64 rausgebracxht
<[eXception]> seit dem update zu natty startet mein gnome-panel nicht mehr
<ppq> Gulaschkanone: hat er, ja
<Gulaschkanone> [eXception]: Funktioniert pkill gnome-panel?
<[eXception]> Gulaschkanone: er sagt es wäre nicht gestartet
<dadrc> [eXception], mach mal ein Terminal auf und start es von da
<[eXception]> dann gehts dadrc
<Gulaschkanone> Führe bitte mal "gnome-panel &" aus
<[eXception]> ddas geht
<Gulaschkanone> Dann musst du das gnome-panel in die Startprogramme aufnehmen
<[eXception]> ok
<ppq> hallermann_: stimmt doch?
<hallermann> ppq, also ich weiß nicht
<[eXception]> kann ich nicht mahl komplett compiz , gnome-panel und alles was damit zu tun hat zurücksetzen?
<ppq> hallermann: 'uname -m' bitte
<Gulaschkanone> [eXception]: Die Ordner im $HOME suchen und löschen
<[eXception]> gulaschkanone.. welche ordner?
<Gulaschkanone> [eXception]: Also z.B. .compiz, .apps/gconf/gnome-panel und wie sie alle heißen 
<[eXception]> ok thx ich mach die beiden mal weg
<Gulaschkanone> Musts schauen, bestimmt gibts noch irgendwo welche
<Gulaschkanone> eventuell ist in .local noch was drin
<[eXception]> und .gconfd?
<Gulaschkanone> Ist das ein Ordner?
<[eXception]> ja
<Gulaschkanone> Was ist da alles drin?
<[eXception]> +saved_state
<Gulaschkanone> den bitte lassen
<[eXception]> :)
<[eXception]> und wenn ich .gconf lösche?
<[eXception]> macht der nicht alles auf standard
<Gulaschkanone> Dann sind alle Configs von gconf weg
<[eXception]> ok
<[eXception]> was mir pers egal wäre
<[eXception]> haptsache das ding läuft wieder normalk
<Gulaschkanone> ok
<Sysopa> Moin, gibt es Informationen, wann Prokyon3 wieder den Weg in 11.04 findet? Im Netz/Google habe ich nichts darüber gefunden, was ich hätte verwerten können
<spY|da> hi, mir hats aufm server in /var/ die chown rechte zerhauen, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich schaue welche dateien mysqld dort ablegt?
<apollo13> spY|da: mysqld legt dort alle dateien ab, eg index files, tablefiles etc…
<spY|da> mein chef hatte nen fehler im synthax und alles dort drin zu www-data geaendert, ich hab jetzt fast alles auf root zurück, und die mysql ordner mit mysql:mysql wieder fuer mysql schreibbar gemacht, aber irgendwas fehlt 
<apollo13> du hast lles in var auf mysql? oO spiel lieber nen backup ein
<joschi> spY|da: vermutlich /var/run/* und alle anderen unterverzeichnisse in /var, die *nicht* root gehören dürfen…
<[4-tea-2]> spY|da: ich würd erst mal nicht rebooten. ;)
<apollo13> spY|da: und wenn du keine backups hast wäre jetzt der richtige zeitpunkt dem chef zu erklären warum sowas wichtig ist^^
<spY|da> es funktioniert alles ausser sql, ich habe auch alles was ich gefunden habe von den berechtigungen wieder angepasst 
<frostschutz> wenn ihr ein backup habt, schauts wie die berechtigungen im backup sind?
<frostschutz> /var aus dem backup auspacken und mit einem kleinen script die chown/chmod rechte per --reference wieder herstellen
<frostschutz> und dann mysqld & co neu starten
<spY|da> danke ich schau mal 
<dreamon> Möchte zwischen 2Ubuntus daten hin und herschicken.. wie mach ich das am einfachsten. (ist eine einmalige Sache)
<dadrc> Heißt das mit der einmaligen Sache, du willst keinen Aufwand betreiben? Und was ist dazwischen? LAN? WLAN? Internet?
<dreamon> dadrc, genau.. will ohne usbhdd anschliessen, einfach daten rüberschicken über lan..
<dreamon> Freigabeoptionen zeigt mir den REchner nicht an.. weiß nicht warum.. 
<dadrc> Guck mal, ob Samba installiert ist
<dreamon> er zeigt mir den Ordner an.. und hat es auch nachinstalliert.. aber wenn ich draufklicke sagt er->Einhängen des Ortes nicht möglich
<dadrc> Moment, die Freigabe auf einen Rechner ist erstellt und kann auch (z.B. vom gleichen Rechner aus) genutzt werden?
<dreamon> dadrc, da gehts auch nicht.. muß ich gerade feststellen..
<dadrc> Na, dann haben wir ja zumindest den Verursacher gefunden.
<dadrc> Stimmen die Rechte des Verzeichnisses und der Dateien darin?
<dreamon> dadrc, nunja.. dieses Verzeichnis ist auf einer NTFS.. da ist nicht viel los mit rechte..
<dreamon> gibt es keine andere Möglchkeit als über samba.. das ist mir zu stressig
<dadrc> Einfach andersrum machen
<dadrc> Beim anderen Rechner eine Freigabe mit Schreibzugriff aufmachen und rüberkopieren, damit umgeht man das blöde NTFS
<frostschutz> dreamon: oder mit scp oder rsync, falls eine ssh verbindung möglich ist
<ppq> dreamon: wenns ne einmalige sache ist, kannst du auch kurz pidgin auf beiden rechnern installieren und die über "bonjour" (eigentlich ist das avahi) kommunizieren lassen - inkl. dateien verschicken
<dadrc> Ajo, wenn wir anfangen zu installieren, FTP gibts auch noch.
<dadrc> (Oder einfach die Festplatte rübertragen ;))
<ppq> das ist zwar etwas umständlich, so technisch gesehen, aber geht alles mit der maus ;P
<bullgard4> MySQL 5.5 Reference Manual: "Use the SHOW statement to find out what databases currently exist on the server." 'mysql> show databases; dbBegriffe2011'. Warum gibt '~$ locate dbBegriffe2011' nichts aus?
<Fuchs> bullgard4: warum sollte locate etwas ausgeben? 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: das ist eine Datenbank, und keine Datei. 
<Gulaschkanone> bullgard4: Datenbank nicht aktuell? update-db ausführen
<bullgard4> Fuchs: "Fast alles in Unix und Linux ist eine Datei. 'locate' listet existierende Dateien auf.
<frostschutz> auch sonst, wenn locate nichts ausgibt, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es nicht existiert... die locate daten können auch einfach veraltet sein. wenn du eh schon weisst was du suchst, schau lieber direkt im verzeichnis nach
<Fuchs> bullgard4: ich denke nicht, dass Du mir etwas ueber Unix beibringen kannst, erstens
<Gulaschkanone> Ich denke er möchte schauen, wo die Datenbank liegt 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: ich Dir aber etwas zum Thema Datenbanken, zweitens
<Gulaschkanone> bullgard4: sry, updatedb
<bullgard4> Gulaschkanone: Ich habe eben noch einmal ausgeführt '~$ sudo updatedb' und danach denselben Befehl. An meinen Aussagen hat sich nichts geändert.
<Fuchs> bullgard4: meine Guete, dann hoer mal auf die Leute hier, die Ahnung haben
<Fuchs> bullgard4: locate my.cnf 
<Fuchs> bullgard4: da drauf dann ein grep -i datadir 
<Fuchs> vermutlich /var/lib/mysql 
<Fuchs> da drunter liegen die Datenbanken, wie die als Verzeichnisse und Dateien heissen entscheidet aber MySQL. locate ist da definitiv nicht das tool dafuer
<Fuchs> alternativ koenntest Du uns auch erstmal sagen was Du vorhast, wenn Du naemlich diese Datenbank "von Hand" bearbeiten willst, dann bist Du sehr kurz davor Dir ins Knie zu schiessen. 
<frostschutz> locate ist auch sonst nur mit vorsicht zu geniessen... es kann schnell zum ziel fuehren, muss aber nicht
<bullgard4> '~$ locate my.cnf; /etc/mysql/my.cnf'
<Fuchs> gut.  grep -i datadir /etc/mysql/my.cnf 
<Fuchs> (wird /var/lib/mysql ausgeben, aber so lernst Du noch was) 
<bullgard4> Ja, das gibt es aus.
<Fuchs> gut
<Fuchs> da drin liegen Deine Datenbanken 
<Fuchs> das war eine geladene Pistole, ich wuerde nach wie vor vorschlagen, dass Du uns sagst, was Du damit vorhast, 
<Fuchs> ansonsten haette ich dann gewarnt, dass das Verzeichnis da ein wunderbarer Ort ist, um sich ins Knie zu schiessen. 
<bullgard4> Gulaschkanone hat es schon längst gesagt.
<Gulaschkanone> Ich bin unschuldig o.o
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ls -al /var/lib/mysql; total 20544; drwx------  4 mysql mysql     4096 2011-05-13 15:46 .;  drwxr-xr-x 76 root  root      4096 2011-05-12 16:31 ..; drwx------  2 mysql mysql     4096 2011-05-13 17:29 dbBegriffe2011.'  --  Fuchs, Gulaschkanone, frostschutz: Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
<nanooq> hallo an alle
<frostschutz> bullgard4: wird es bei "sudo locate dbBegriffe2011" ausgegeben, dann beachtet locate da wohl die verzeichnisrechte :)
<nanooq> Beim kompilieren von Programmen, sollte/darf man  "sudo make" machen? 
<Fuchs> nanooq: man sollte um Himmels Willen nicht
<frostschutz> nanooq: make braucht normal kein sudo, erst make install (was man sowieso nicht machen sollte)
<Fuchs> ,programme_kompilieren? nanooq 
<iPony> nanooq, Programme_kompilieren ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren - Weitere Infos im query ...
<nanooq> Danke für den Link. 
<bullgard4> frostschutz: '~$ sudo locate dbBegriffe2011' gibt diesen Dateinamen nicht aus.
<bullgard4> frostschutz: '~$ sudo locate dbBegriffe2011' gibt diesen Dateinamen doch  aus.
<frostschutz> doch nicht?
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<nanooq> Fuchs, iPony, Frostschutz: allerdings, wenn bekomme ich ohne sudo eine Fehlermeldung: /bin/bash: dbus-types.c: Keine Berechtigung
<nanooq> -s wenn
<joschi> nanooq: was hast du vor?
<frostschutz> nanooq: die c dateien sollten schon lesbar sein, falsch bzw. mit sudo entpackt?
<nanooq> frostschutz: ups...
<Fuchs> nanooq: das Pony ist ein Bot
<nanooq> joschi: pidgin64 ohne gtkui compilieren
<Fuchs> nanooq: und in dem Fall hast Du entweder beim Entpacken oder, bei einer .c Datei unrealistisch, beim configure einen Bock geschossen 
<Fuchs> deswegen sollte man sudo nur haargenau dann brauchen, wenn es _zwingend_ benoetigt wird. Sonst zerschiesst man sich das System sehr schnell. 
<joschi> nanooq: finch installieren und fertig?
<Fuchs> siehe Link vom Pony, den ich Dir habe geben lassen, da steht alles, was Du wissen musst. 
<nanooq> joschi: vorher muss pidgin ran. 
<joschi> nanooq: ?
<netjunk> hallo, hat hier jemand ne idee wie ich bei aircrack-ng unter Natty Narwhal das negative channel problem beheben kann?
<Fuchs> netjunk: eher kein Support fuer aircrack-ng hier, sorry
<netjunk> ja die jungs im aircrack channel versuchen mir auch schon zu helfen. war ja mal n versuch wert ;-)
<nanooq> Fuchs: Nochmal wegen dem "sudo dbus". Installiert habe ich es so: sudo apt-get install libdbus-1-dev libdbus-glib-1-dev
<nanooq> das mein make für pidgin darauf nicht zugreifen kann hat nichts damit zu tun, oder?
<bullgard4> joschi: Bist Du identisch mit dem <joschi> in http://de.openoffice.info/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=5115?
<nanooq> Alles andere hat funktioniert, ich mache mir nur gerade Sorgen über die integrität meines Systems.
<joschi> bullgard4: nein
<bullgard4> danke!
<joschi> nanooq: du solltest dich zunächst nochmal fragen, ob du das wirklich machen willst
<nanooq> joschi: Du meinst pidgin kompilieren?
<joschi> nanooq: ja
<nanooq> joschi: http://wiki.pidgin-im.de/index.php?title=Pidgin_installieren#Kann_ich_nur_Finch_kompilieren.2C_ohne_Pidgin.3F Ich nahm an, es ging im ./configure pidgin.
<ShetLandPony> nanooq's url: http://tinyurl.com/6zxbmwd | Pidgin installieren – Pidgin Wiki
<nanooq> und nicht um ./configure finch. 
<nanooq> joschi: Am Ende möchte ich in der Console jabbernm
<joschi> nanooq: es gibt ein paket für finch im ubuntu package tree. nimm das
<joschi> nanooq: wie übrigens schon vorhin erwähnt…
<nanooq> joschi: sudo apt-get install finch => Add XMPP account => Segmentation fault. Selbst kompilieren brachte aber keine Lösung. 
<joschi> nanooq: dann stell einen bugreport in launchpad für das finch paket
<nanooq> joschi: jupp, bin dabei https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<[4-tea-2]> nanooq: Ich hab übrigens ganz gute Erfahrungen mit bitlbee gemacht. *ablenk*
<[4-tea-2]> bitlbee läuft stabil, wird gepflegt, Support vom Entwickler in #bitlbee, kann OTR und ist komfortabel, wenn man sich in seinem IRC-Client wohlfühlt. (Man will aber die Finger von bitlbee-libpurple lassen.)
<tasse> hs
<Gnurf1> Hey Frage, wär gut wenn jemand ne idee hätte: Ich hab 2 Rechner, beide Ubuntu, bei dem einen sind die Lautsprecher kaputt. Nun möchte ich von diesem Rechner den Sound abgreifen und per netcat zu der soundkarte des anderen pipen. Hab da schon einges im Netz dazu gefunden, vor allem, mal ne mp3 abzuspielen etc ist kein Problem. Nun die Frage, wie greife ich nach allem sounds die das system so von sich gibt?
<ppq> Gnurf1: machs doch einfach mit pulseaudio
<ppq> ,pulseaudio? Gnurf1
<ShetLandPony> Gnurf1, pulseaudio ist ein Soundserver, Standard ab Hardy (8.04), weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio - willst du wieder alsa nutzen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme
<Gnurf1> hmm ja, danke für den hinweis, hab davon auch schon gelesen etc
<Gnurf1> aber trotzdem die frage :)
<Gnurf1> kann man danach greifen?
<ppq> naja, das ist einer der wenigen existenzgründe für pulseaudio ;)
<Gnurf1> ah ok
<ppq> --> völlig unnötig, mit pipes und netcat rumzufrickeln
<Gnurf1> ich wollte es eben mal probieren :=)
<ppq> man kann es wohl mit aufwand auch mit alsa direkt machen, aber naja
<Gnurf1> hmm damit ists echt nicht die schwierigste sache, also danke nochmal :D
<ppq> viel erfolg ;)
<Gnurf1> ach ist das herrlich, es läuft :)
<ring0> macht es sinn bei dd die blocksize zu verändern? also aktuell möchte ich mit dd einen schreibtest auf ein device durchführen
<rumpel_> ring0, ja. die standardeinstellung ist normal zu klein, was sehr auf die geschwindigkeit drückt
<ring0> rumpel_, also z.b. bs=1M?
<rumpel_> ring0, zumindest bei festplatten
<ring0> rumpel_, es sollte doch eigentlich auch keinen negativen effekt haben, wenn die blocksize zu groß ist oder?
<rumpel_> ring0, z.B... wobei viele da was zwischen 4 und 10 (?) wählen. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann.
<ring0> rumpel_, zwischen 4M und 10M?
<rumpel_> jo
<ring0> ich teste es mal :)
<ring0> danke schonmal
<ppq> ring0: bs=4096 und bs=10M haben hier mal bei jemandem den gleichen datendurchsatz gebracht.. davon abweichend ging er dann aber in den keller
<ppq> ich nehm immer 10M
<ring0> ppq, danke für die info
<frostschutz> ich nehme 1M, finde ich am praktischsten so... maximaler datendurchsatz und ich muss die ausgabe nicht erst irgendwie umrechnen wenn er 12345 blöcke kopiert hat
<ring0> ppq, ich bekomme grad bei 1M die besten druchsätze
<ppq> ok, interessant
<frostschutz> ansonsten sollte der durchsatz auch schon so ab 64k passen
<frostschutz> nur die 512 bytes sind halt a bissl wenig
<ppq> ring0: wie groß ist der cache der hdd?
<ring0> ppq, 16mb
<ppq> ahjo
<ring0> frostschutz, in der tat ab 64K bis 1M bleibt der durchsatz konstant
<[4-tea-2]> Ich wollt mir gerade das hier angucken: http://www.ro.me/ - mit Chrome und fglrx auf 11.04. Weiß jemand spontan, warum das nicht geht?
<[4-tea-2]> ("WebGL")
<apricot> hi
<dummy> Hallo. Ich habe Probleme, mp4-Videos abzuspielen. Nach ca. 4-5 Minuten wird die Widergabe abgebrochen, sowohl mit VLC als auch dem MPlayer.
<k1l> [4-tea-2]: mit chromium gehts unter 10.04. 
<[4-tea-2]> k1l: hmmm, bei mir nicht, weder mit FF4, noch mit Chrome oder Chromium.
<k1l> dummy: das file ist in ordnung? starte den player mal aus dem terminal, der sollte dann ne fehlermeldung ausspucken
<apricot> ich versuch grad ein VPN mit Tinc aufzubauen. Benötige TUN/TAP Treiber dazu. Die sollten eigentlich im Kernel ab 2.4 sein.Habe 3.6.35. lsmod | grep tun sagt NICHTS
<dummy> k11: Gutes Stichwort - weisst Du, wo man eine Testdatei runterladen kann? Die von mir gefundenen sind zu kurz, der Fehler tritt erst nach ein paar Minuten auf.
<apricot> sorry habe kernel 2.6.35
<dadrc> apricot, lsmod gibt nur geladene Module aus
<dadrc> Hast du denn dem Kernel irgendwie mitgeteilt, welches Modul er laden soll?
<apricot> nö ...
<dadrc> apricot, na dann, find raus, welches Modul du brauchst, und lad es mit modprobe
<apricot> ok danke
<[4-tea-2]> Ah, oh. Kein WebGL mit Chrome auf Linux+ATI.
<[4-tea-2]> k1l: Nvidia?
<k1l> yep
<dadrc> apricot, wenn dann alles geht, kannst du das Modul in die /etc/modules eintragen, um es beim Systemstart automatisch zu laden
<k1l> dummy: keine ahnung. zur not convertierst du dir eins. aber du musst den fehler doch irgendwie festgestllt haben
<apricot> prima das versuch ich
<dummy> k11: VLC sagt mir nichts, spielt nur nicht weiter ab. Kurioserweise kann ich aber zurückspulen und abspielen - bis zu einer bestimmten Stelle, dann ist Schluss.
<dummy> k11: Mplayer sagt: "Der Datemstrom kann nicht konvertiert werden.". Ja, werde mal eine erstellen...
<dadrc> Das klingt schon sehr nach einer kaputten Datei.
<k1l> dummy: ich tippe auch auf die datei
<dummy> kk11, dadrc. Okay, werde es testen, erstmal Danke für die Hilfe.
<apricot> dadrc, danke - lsmod | grep tun ergibt jetzt: tun    924   0
<dreamon> Wo stellt man das Schlüsselbund Passwort ein .. ?
<ring1> dreamon, terminal -> seahorse -> rechtsklick auf den schlüsselbund, dessen passwort geändert werden soll
<aetshy> hi
<aetshy> kann mir jemand sagen ob ich unter 11.04 verschienden programmen verschidenen spund karten zuweisen kann ? z.b. musik wieder gabe auf die onboard karte ; skype auf die usb sound karte 
<aetshy> und wenn ja wie ?
<Fuchs> mit pulseaudio und pavucontrol 
<Fuchs> da kannst Du einzelne Streams auf unterschiedliche Geraete schieben. Allerdings merkt sich das Programm diese Einstellung nicht
<Fuchs> ,pulse? aetshy 
<ShetLandPony> aetshy, pulse [aka pulseaudio] ist ein Soundserver, Standard ab Hardy (8.04), weiteres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio - willst du wieder alsa nutzen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme.
<aetshy> ok das werde iche rst mal durch lesen :) 
<Fuchs> aetshy: pulse ist standardmaessig aktiv, Du musst nur ein Programm haben, welches Dich die Streams umherschieben laesst
<Fuchs> kmix kann es, pavucontrol kann es, ob der gnome-mixer es kann wuesste ich nun nicht
<aetshy> laos beim gnome mixer habe ichs nicht gefunden :(, und das das gespeichert wird , geht nicht ?
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> KDE kann es ansatzweise, aber auch nur fuer KDE Programme
<Fuchs> wobei, vielleicht gibt es da etwas, das ich noch nicht kenne. Die Pulseaudio-Leute fragen, am besten
<Fuchs> Skype hat dafuer aber afaik eine Einstellung
<aetshy> ja 
<aetshy> aber ich kann nur pulse Audio server (local) aus wählen 
<Fuchs> okay
<aetshy> ich habe pavucontrol installiert mal gugen 
<aetshy> gut das klapt soweit :9, weiß jemand wies mit anchhall unter drückung aus sieht ? habe ne realtek hd audio 
<dreamon> ring1, Danke!
<ring1> dreamon, bitte sehr
<ring1> gibt es einen befehl, mit dem ich feststellen kann, welcher display manager gerade verwendet wird?
<dreamon> Gerade hat mir Kumpel kiste gebracht.. Natty bootet nicht mehr.. landet nur in der Busybox. (Ich vermute er hat upgrade abgebrochen) .. der neue kernel wird in Grub aber angezeigt.. 
<dreamon> Kann man über chroot ein "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" oder so anstossen um sehen ob da noch was offen ist?
<dadrc> ring1,  cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager 
<ring1> dadrc, viele dank
<omani> wie kann ich in find ein verzeichniss von der suche ausschließen?
<omani> z.b.: alle mp3 in foo1/ foo2/ aber nicht foo3/ ausgeben.
<ppq> du könntest die foo3 ergebnisse mit grep rausfiltern. oder bei find mit nem regulären ausdruck rumzaubern
<omani> ok mit grep negieren, daran dachte ich auch schon. aber geht es mit find auch einfacher?
<omani> also ohne regex
<ppq> afaik nicht
<Rabenvogel> hallo Zusammen
<Rabenvogel> Kann es sein das bei Ubuntu 11.04 was mit PyGTK nicht stimmt? Ich habe zwar das Paket python-gtk2 installiert aber gdevilspie meint beim Start: pyGTK is not correctly installes, exiting.
<Rabenvogel> ups meinte freilich installed nicht installes
<dadrc> Google sagt, das könnte am Fehlen von python-xdg oder python-xdgapp liegen
<dadrc> Guck mal nach, ob die installiert sind
<Rabenvogel> dadrc: Danke für den Tip, aber das ist es auch nicht. Zwar python-xdgapp bei mir noch nicht installiert, aber auch mit läuft es nicht
<Rabenvogel> Hoffe mal nicht ich muss bei Devilspie wieder wie früher alles per Hand machen ^^
<dadrc> Hab es gerade mal installiert, läuft ohne Probleme.
<Rabenvogel> seltsam. Könnte es daran liegen das ich als Desktop Lubuntu bzw. LXDE nehme?
<Rabenvogel> Läuft auf dem Netbook einfach flotte
<Rabenvogel> r
<dadrc> Möglich ist das, ja.
<Rabenvogel> Naja eilt ja nicht. Werde mal auf uu.de was ins Forum stellen. Evtl. hat da ja jemand eine Idee oder entsprechende Erfahrungen gemacht. Danke Dir auf jeden Fall dadrc ;-)
<dadrc> Rabenvogel, gerne. Eine Idee hätte ich noch: python-glade2
<Rabenvogel> dadrc: probier ich gleich mal aus
<Rabenvogel> dadrc: BINGO! ;-) Super vielen Dank es funktioniert
<dadrc> Rabenvogel, sehr schön. Du könntest das noch als Bug melden, damit in der nächsten Version die Abhängigkeiten stimmen
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gdevilspie -- oben auf Bugs klicken
<Rabenvogel> dadrc: jap werde ich gleich mal machen. Was meinst Du lieber bei Ubuntu (Launchpad) oder Debian?
<Rabenvogel> ok das beantwortet es :-)
<Rabenvogel> So mal in meinen recht holprigen Englisch eingetragen
<Rabenvogel> Schön das das jetzt funktioniert
<dadrc> Gut genug, würd ich behaupten :)
<Rabenvogel> Naja war schon mal flüssiger. Aber wenn man es über Jahre außer zum lesen von technischen Dokumentationen etc. nicht braucht...
<Rabenvogel> so bin auch schon wieder weg. Wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Abend
<T_X> hi ho. hab hier gerade versucht ubuntu 11.04 auf einem relativ alten system (amd athlon 1800+, ati radeo 9800 pro) zum laufen zu bekommen, aber ich habe ein paar problem mit X. vesa funktioniert, radeon/ati in der xorg.conf jedoch leider nicht
<T_X> gibt es da bekannte probleme?
<T_X> nicht funktionieren: gleich beim booten bleibt der bildschirm schwarz. wechsel auf terminal funktioniert, aber nur endlich oft
<T_X> wenn ich in der regel 1-4 mal zwischen display und terminal gewechselt habe, dann komme ich auch nicht mehr auf's terminal. ssh geht jedoch noch weiterhin
<T_X> (und sehe soweit keine fehlermeldung diesbezüglich in dmesg / Xorg.0.log)
<Fussel> T_X, die 9800 ist doch ohne zutun unterstützt? soweit ich weiß muss man da nix extra instalieren
<T_X> Fussel: hmm, hätte ich auch gedacht / gehofft :P. hab' aber eine ziemlich frische installation von ubuntu 11.04-alternate ausprobiert (live-usb-stick funktionierte auch nicht)
<Fussel> ,hcl?
<ShetLandPony> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<T_X> das einzige was ich geändert habe ist 'nomodeset' hinzuzufügen, weil's sonst immer zu einem freeze kam (siehe auch http://askubuntu.com/questions/42921/ati-radeon-nomodeset-kernel-parameter-is-necessary-since-i-upgraded-to-kernel-2)
<ShetLandPony> T_X's url: http://tinyurl.com/64gb59j
<T_X> also 'nomodeset' und das kopieren der xorg.conf.failsafe hatte halt zumindest mal X irgendwie starten können. würde es aber natürlich gerne mit nem ordentlichen ati treiber auch noch hinbekommen
<T_X> hab auch schon (erfolglos) verschiedenes von hier ausprobiert: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<T_X> aber vesafb.nonsense=1 oder das löschen von 'quiet splash' haben auch nicht geholfen
<T_X> ach ja, und ich verschiedene versionen von xf86-video-ati ausprobiert (http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonBuildHowTo)
<Fussel> hm, kann sein, dass das bei 11.04 anders ist, aber seit der letzten lts, geht die out off the box
<T_X> aber auch versionen 6.12.7 oder 6.14.1 halfen nicht
<T_X> Fussel: hmm, dann ist's wohl ne regression :). okay, dann hau' ich mir 10.04 nochmal auf ne'n usb-stick und wenn das out-of-the-box geht, dann sonst mit ubuntu-bug reporten, oder?
<T_X> kann das sein, das 10.04 noch den proprietären fglrx benutzt hat?
<Fussel> T_X, da brauchst nix properitäres, da geht die einfach so
<Fussel> proprie
<schachschurke> hallo, habe ein problem beim booten von ubuntu....
<Fussel> nix nachinstalieren oder sonst was
<schachschurke> habe auf meinem laptop sowohl win7 als auch ubuntu 10.04
<T_X> Fussel: oki doki. dann danke soweit, dann schau ich mal wie's zumindest mit 10.04 aussieht
<schachschurke> gestern hat noch alles funktioniert, aber heute ging er nicht mehr in das grub menü..
<Fussel> :)
<schachschurke> ich wähle ganz normal im "windows boot manager" ubuntu aus, aber dann geht er nicht in den ubuntu grub manager sonder gibt mir nur so ne "minimal bash-like line editing" "bash"
<schachschurke> und es scheint ja iwi ubuntu nicht laden zu können, da auch kernel und alles hlat überhaupt nicht geladen ist...
<schachschurke> so wie ich im internet gelesen habe soll ich sowas wie "root (hd0,1)" machen, funktioniert aber nicht....
<schachschurke> er sagt mir dann nur, dass das ntfs ist...
<schachschurke> hat jemand ne idee?
<Fussel> mich erstaunt, dass der windows-boot-loader _vor_ dem grub liegt, normalerweise ist das andersrum
<Fussel> also vor dem startet
<schachschurke> jo, meinte ein freund von mir auschon...
<schachschurke> war aber schon immer so:P
<schachschurke> hab eig auch nichts verändert oder so....
<veloc1ty> kannst mit der super grub cd booten und dann update-grub machen
<schachschurke> das einzige was mir gestern auffiel, war das ich nur noch n paar mb speicher unter ubuntu hatte...
<veloc1ty> das hat es bei mir gefixt
<schachschurke> super grub cd?
<veloc1ty> hatte das an einem rechner nach dem update auf 11.04
<schachschurke> kann man sich die downloaden bei ubuntu.org?
<schachschurke> oder wie
<Feed> Guten Abend!
<veloc1ty> genau
<veloc1ty> also fast
<veloc1ty> ;)
<schachschurke> :P
<Feed> Metafrage: Ist es angemessen hier eine Frage zu Thunderbird zu stellen?
<veloc1ty> die lädst du von http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ runter und dann startest du davon
<k1l> ,wf? Feed 
<ShetLandPony> Feed: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<veloc1ty> dann kommt ein livesystem und dort kannst du dann den grub reparieren
<Feed> k1l, thx
<schachschurke> wie boote ich von der cd?
<T_X> schachschurke: mir kommt's auch noch ein wenig komisch vor, der meint, dass das ntfs sei
<T_X> evtl. wäre auch das ausprobieren von anderen zahlen mal ein versuch wert
<schachschurke> habe ich auch schon, von 1-10
<schachschurke> 4x ntfs
<T_X> hmm, okay
<schachschurke> sonst nichts...
<Feed> meine schüler (ca. 150) haben mir jeweils eine mail mit dem betreff verteilerschueler2011 geschickt. ich möchte mit thunderbird allen eine mail schreiben ohne 150x die adresse zu kopieren. geht das?
<schachschurke> veloc1ty? Super Grub Disk, Super Grub2 Disk oder rescatux?
<empinator> Feed: hab kurzfristig nur eine mittelmäßige lösung für dich
<veloc1ty> schachschurke, rescatux 
<schachschurke> danke, werde es gleich mal ausprobieren ;)
<schachschurke> achja wie boote ich die jetzt?
<veloc1ty> schachschurke, das musst du dir bootfähig brennen und dann wahscheinlich im bios die bootreihenfolge umstellen
<Feed> empinator, eine mittelmäßige lösung ist kurzfristig besser als copy and paste ;)
<schachschurke> muss ich beim start gleich f2 drücken und dann im biosmenü ..
<schachschurke> .ok jo mach ich
<schachschurke> danke :)
<veloc1ty> k :)
<empinator> Feed: wenn du die nachrichten markierst (Strg + Click) und dann über "Message" -> "Reply all" klickst, öffnen sich fenster, aber mit jeweils den 150adressen drinne. D.h. du musst nur die 149 schließen und eines davon verwenden 
<empinator> Feed: klarer ausgedrückt, du bekommst 150 "Compose" fenster mit jeweils 150 empfängern
<Feed> empinator, guter plan. eine nachricht auf eine andere arbeitsfläche verschieben, die anderen bündeln und alle schließen
<Feed> so mach ichs :)
<Feed> empinator, danke :)
<empinator> np
<empinator> frage ist nur, ob dein provider 150empfänger zulässt
<apollo13> nach ner neuinstall von 11.04 mit keymap german, ist auf der console dennoch english aktiv, dpkg-reconfigure console-data und auf deutsch einstellen funktioniert, nächster reboot und weg ist es, ideen?
<dadrc> apollo13, /etc/default/keyboard
<apollo13> dadrc: sekunde
<Feed> empinator, ich bezweifle es mal
<Feed> aber das krieg ich gelöst...
<apollo13> dadrc: thx man, mal rebooten und gucken
<empinator> na dann, glück auf :-)
<kempo> hallo
<kempo> gibs nen programm unter linux mit dem ich ein .flv schneiden kann (kürzen) ?
<apollo13> dadrc: hilft nix :/
<ppq> ,videobearbeitung? kempo
<ShetLandPony> kempo, Videobearbeitung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Videobearbeitung
<dadrc> apollo13, seltsam. Dann wird das noch irgendwo (xorg.conf? bashrc?) überschrieben.
<apollo13> dadrc: nein, selbst der kernel bootet mit us
<apollo13> ich bekomm nichtmal auf der tty deutsch hin
<apollo13> zumindest nicht so, dass es permanent ist
<apollo13> dadrc: dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-layout und ein bisschen rumgeglicke dann gehts ;)
<dadrc> apollo13, auch gut :)
<solcero> moin, hat jemand ne ahnung wie man den MYSQL Server von lampp aus einem bashscript anspechen kann? 
<jokrebel> hi
<dreamon> Ich glaube eine defekte ext4 Partition zu haben. Kann sie nicht mounten.. Kiste startet in Busybox und es kommen nur seltsame Fehlermeldungen lauter Hexwerte .. dann kommt Killrf und er motzt mit mount /dev vaild no such file und dir .. dann busybox.
<dreamon> Wenn ich mit live CD boote.. und mounten möchte, kommt kein cursor mehr zurück. mit e2fsck sagt er es wäre busy.. ähm.. kratz kratz
<Fuchs> und fsck meint was dazu? 
<dreamon> mom starte nochmal livecd
<dreamon> aber auch fdisk -l bringt eine seltsame meldung.. ich sag dir noch genauer.. wenn er von LiveCD gebootet hat
<[4-tea-2]> dreamon: das klingt für mich eher nach kaputtem Controller, Kabel, Plattenelektronik als nach logischem Problem mit der Partition.
<dreamon> [4-tea-2], Win7 bootet..
<[4-tea-2]> Okay, dann zieh ich das zurück.
<[4-tea-2]> Win7 ist ja sicher auf der gleichen Platte, sonst hättest du das ja nicht gesagt...?
<dreamon> [4-tea-2], ist ein Notebook.. hat nur eine HDD
<dreamon> http://pastebin.com/8BHm1u8P -> ist das normal?
<dreamon> Fuchs, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/390082/
<Fuchs> dreamon: das geht nicht bei eingebundenen Dateisystemen. Oder wenn etwas darauf zugreift, siehe lsof, 
<Fuchs> ich muss leider gerade aussteigen und dann nach Hause tapsen, bin also erstmal raus. 
<dreamon> Fuchs, könnte das wegen der swap sein?
<dreamon> lsof /dev/sda5 ?
<gzor> hi leute... ich sitz hier grad an einem computer, an dem ubuntu11.04 frisch installiert wurde. der grafiktreiber funktioniert nicht richtig, und es flackert immer alles überall, der desktop wird nicht richtig dargestellt... es wird ubuntu classic verwendet. der grafikchip ist ein ewig alter onboard chip von intel (82865G sagt lspci). wisst ihr was ich da machen könnte? (es gibt kein xorg.conf file)
<[4-tea-2]> "Wählen Sie ein Abbild zum Brennen aus: linuxmint.... 868,0 MB" - "Wählen Sie die zu beschreibende CD/DVD aus: Leere DVD-ROM: Nicht genug freier Speicherplatz"
<[4-tea-2]> Steh ich auf dem Schlauch oder erzählt mir Ubuntu da gerade, dass 868MB nicht in 4GB reinpassen?
<[4-tea-2]> "Die Datenmenge ist trotz Überbrennen zu groß für die CD/DVD."
<[4-tea-2]> (Und, ja, es ist tatsächlich eine DVD im Laufwerk.)
<dreamon> [4-tea-2], Welches Brennprogramm?
<[4-tea-2]> Das, was Nautilus anwirft, wenn man Rechtsklick / Brennen auswählt... ist das Brasero?
<dreamon> [4-tea-2], brasero machte hier auch streß.. k3b lief dagegen problemlos.. 
<[4-tea-2]> Danke, probier ich.
<[4-tea-2]> ...und brennt.
<dreamon> [4-tea-2], war immer ein großer brasero fan.. aber der geht bei mir nicht mehr sauber seit 11.04
<[4-tea-2]> 'ne CD ging letztens doch, das war der erste Versuch, eine DVD zu brennen, seit ich 11.04 drauf hab.
<[4-tea-2]> s/doch/noch/
<ShetLandPony> [4-tea-2] meant: 'ne CD ging letztens noch, das war der erste Versuch, eine DVD zu brennen, seit ich 11.04 drauf hab.
<T_X> Fussel: Ubuntu 10.04.2 bootet bei mir leider auch nicht :/ (Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot)
<T_X> hmm, werde dann mal den bugreport bezüglich ati radeon / X / Ubuntu 11.04 dann abschicken
<Fussel> hm, ok
<dreamon> Ich kann fsck /dev/sda5 nicht machen.. ->  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/390082/ -> was kann ich tun?
<Fussel> dreamon, ist die festplatte gemounted?
<nighty2k__> moin, könnte mir bitte jemand sagen was es mit folgenden devices auf sich hat
<dreamon> Fussel, Nein, zumindest seh ich nichts davon
<nighty2k__> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       7 2011-05-16 16:55 /dev/md_d0p1 -> md/d0p1
<nighty2k__> und 1,2 ,3
<Fussel> dreamon, schau mal mit mount , ob die festplatte da irgendwo steht
<T_X> lol, wie kann ich in ubuntu-bug eigene beschreibungen hinzufügen?
<T_X> hab mich durchgedrückt auf der konsole und nun fragt es mich nur, ob ich den bericht absenden möchte
<drako> kann mir jemand sagen wieso der flamen effekt entfernt wurde in compiz ?
<sdx23> dreamon: lsof /dev/sda5 # sagt was?
<dreamon> Fussel, hab ich schon -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/390101/
<dreamon> Fussel, lsof -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/390103/
<T_X> ah, hmm, erst absenden, dann weitere infos anhängen, mkay... is' anders als bei debian 'reportbug' :)
<Fussel> dreamon, ne, scheint nicht der fall joa, dann weiß ich auch ned
<Cyber1005> huhu, kann mir jemand kurz erklären ob firefox 4 in lucid noch kommen wird und wen nicht aus welchem grund?
<Antiqua> Cyber1005, "nein" und  "wegen der normalen release-Politik von Ubuntu"
<Minipluto> gibts unter 11.04 eine Möglichkeit, Compiz temporär zu deaktivieren und das System trotzdem noch benutzbar zu halten? So wie sonst „metacity --replace & disown“ bzw. „compiz --replace & disown“. Ich brauche das, wenn ich mal ein kleines 3D-Spiel spielen möchte aber unter 11.04 geht das natürlich nicht mehr so barrierefrei *g*
<Cyber1005> Antiqua, ok gut wie ist das den gemeint mit der release-politik, hab die irgend wie noch nicht richtig kappiert
<Antiqua> Cyber1005, es wird keine neue Version von irgendeiner Software geben, nur noch Security-Updates der installierten Soft. Und das bis Ende des Supportzeitraumens.
<Cyber1005> Antiqua,  ahso das heiß also es werden nur noch lücken oder kleine bugs geschloßen. so zu sagen wird der firefox oder auch andere programme so behandelt das sie staibl bleiben ohne das es probleme gibt?!
<Antiqua> Cyber1005, genau
<mrstefan> was erwartest du das ist ubuntu
<Cyber1005> Antiqua, na da lern ich auch noch was. 
<Cyber1005> danke für die hilfe
<Antiqua> np
<dreamon> Fuchs, das mit lsof klappt nicht.. 
<mrstefan> versuchs mal mit cd /dev && sudo dd if=zero of=sda
<Fuchs> dreamon: nein, das versuchst Du nicht
<RichyW> habe eben meinen neuen drucker mit dieser anleitung http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/tutorial-druckerinstallation-fuer-die-canon-mg/?highlight=Tbaustell+Zmg6100#post-2759293 installiert,
<ShetLandPony> RichyW's url: http://tinyurl.com/64bedk2 |        Tutorial: Druckerinstallation für die Canon MG61xx Reihe › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<RichyW> kann mir jemand beim einrichten der scannfunktion helfen? habe einen canon mg6100 und den passenden treiber habe ich auch schon von der hersteller seite geladen
<dreamon> dreamon, Auf solche Tips.. steh ich auch nicht.. 
<oneiro> kurze frage: möchte ein dauerhaft aktuelles backup meiner systemplatte haben, falls diese mal kaputt geht. hatte vor, mit dd die hdd komplett zu klonen und später per cron mittels rsync beide platten auf den gleichen stand zu haben. ist das sinnvoll?! ;)
<dreamon> Fuchs, Hast eine Idee.. was ich noch probieren könnte?
<Fuchs> nein, sorry, keine Zeit mehr fuer Support. 
<dreamon> Fuchs,  darf ich dich morgen nochmal anhauen, diesbezüglich?
<Fuchs> wenn ich da bin: sicher
<apollo13> dreamon: die meldung ist doch eindeutig, sda5 ist gemountet
<dreamon> apollo13, Ne.. weil es unter mount nicht steht.
<apollo13> dreamon: doch tut es
<apollo13> bzw aufs könnte das verursachen
<apollo13> das ist nen overlay fs und könnte deshalb den mountpunkt verdecken
<apollo13> schau mal was unter aufs liegt…
<dreamon> apollo13, du meinst -> aufs on / type aufs (rw) .. wie schau ich was unter liegt? Ich dachte das da die LiveCD eingehängt ist.. 
<frostschutz> oneiro: wenn du dd im laufenden betrieb eines gemounteten dateisystems meinst, dann ist das nicht sinnvoll. und wenn schon rsync, warum nicht gleich so, dd brauchst du da ja dann nicht mehr
<apollo13> dreamon: ah livecd würde das natürlich erklären ;)
<dreamon> apollo13, Ja, ich kann ja von der HDD nicht booten.. daher von livecd.. wollte die sda5 prüfen
<frostschutz> dreamon: falls die partition mal verschlüsselt war, oder teil eines lvm, dann kann es dadurch auch noch in Benutzung sein... LVM deaktivieren bzw. Crypto-Container schließen
<sdx23> oneiro: "sinnvoll" ist eine gute Frage. Das kommt ganz darauf an, was du damit bezweckst. Effektiv tust du sowas wie ein RAID1, sicherst damit zwar gegen Hardwareausfall, aber nicht gegen (versehentliches) Löschen einer Datei.
<apollo13> +1
<frostschutz> dreamon: oder teil eines raid, oder sowas
<oneiro> frostschutz:  das erste klonen hätte ich mit dd über ein live-system gemacht, dann dürfte das ja gehen. nur der spätere abgleich würde ich dann über rsync machen
<dreamon> frostschutz, Ist nicht meine Kiste.. aber da war meines Wissens nie was verschlüsselt.
<apollo13> dreamon: lvm wäre aber heutzutage schon nen relativ häufiges setupy
<frostschutz> dreamon: was sagt denn file -s /dev/sda5
<frostschutz> oneiro: ja, kannst du machen. kannst aber auch gleich rsync nehmen, nimmt sich nichts, wenns nicht gerade daddeldoof ist :)
<oneiro> sdx23: es soll nur um hardwareschäden gehen. nicht um löschen. handelt sich um die systemplatte meines fileservers… der macht nix, außer eingeschaltet sein ;)
<oneiro> ich dachte nicht, dass rsync sowas kann. dd kopiert ja alles mit… also auch mbr und so...
<dreamon> frostschutz, /dev/sda5: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=xxxxxx-xxxx-xxx-xxx (needs journal recover) (errors) (extents) (large files) (huge files)
<sdx23> oneiro: Ah, ok. In dem Fall wäre noch zu nennen, dass ein RAID1 eventuell Vorteile durch erhöhte Lesegeschwindigkeit bringen kann. Jedenfalls solange beide Platten immer dranhängen macht das dann keinen Unterschied für die Sicherheit mehr aus.
<frostschutz> dreamon: okay... und umount /dev/sda5 sagt not mounted?
<dreamon> frostschutz, Korrekt.. /dev/sda5 ist nicht eingehängt
<apollo13> dreamon: und guck mal ob der installer rennt, denn der hat mir auch schon mal platten gelockt
<oneiro> du hast recht… das wäre vermutlich insgesamt auch einfacher einzurichten. aber von der platte wird nicht viel gelesen, die eigentlichen daten liegen auf anderen eingehangenen platten
<frostschutz> oder sonst irgendein fdisk, gparted, etc.
<dreamon> apollo13, ps aux | grep install -> bringt nix
<dreamon> frostschutz, Nicht 100% nicht.. ich hab gerade frisch gebootet.. fdisk -l zeigt auhc was komisches an.. aber ob das schuld ist?
<apollo13> dreamon: kA, ob das ding installer heißt^^
<oneiro> aber ein erstes komplettbackup via rsync wird beim ersten mal wohl auch nicht mit dem laufenden system funzen, sodass ich weiter auf livecd angewiesen bin, oder?
<frostschutz> dreamon: was zeigt es denn an
<frostschutz> oneiro: bei linux? solange du sauber mountest sollte auch das rsync klappen. Probleme bekommst du erst wenn du versuchst, udev proc und sys zu rsyncen
<oneiro> frostschutz:  nagut, die brauch ich ja nicht syncen. natürlich, es geht sich um linux. ubuntu halt...
<dreamon> frostschutz, http://pastebin.com/8BHm1u8P
<apollo13> dreamon: das passt eh
 * apollo13 sieht da nix komisches
<frostschutz> dreamon: die partition an sich funktioniert ja, sonst hätte file -s kein ext3 gesehen
<dreamon> apollo13, oh.. und die meldung mit dem Partion 4 does not start on physical sector boundery.. ist das normal?
<frostschutz> dreamon: zur Not rebootest du in den single user modus
<apollo13> dreamon: jein, normal nicht, aber in ordnung^^
<dreamon> frostschutz, ich kenne nur den Recovery modus.. was ist single user modus?
<frostschutz> da laufen dann keine dienste im hintergrund die das device für sich beanspruchen könnten
<dreamon> frostschutz, du meinst die gui verlassen.. ?
<apollo13> ja gui ist pöse, ich mag für recovery sachen so oder so distros ala grml oder knoppix mehr
<frostschutz> dreamon: wenn lsofs bzw. fuser /dev/sda5 nichts findet, hast kaum eine andere Wahl ;:)
<dreamon> apollo13, grml .. ist das eine Distro.. noch nie gehört.. Gibts denn eine schöne luxus Konsole..? Knoppix hat ja auch eine gui
<apollo13> dreamon: grml.org
<apollo13> hat unter anderem lvm und ähnliches mitinstalliert, was recovery oft einfacher macht und ja ist konsolenbasiert
<dreamon> apollo13, frostschutz, werd ich sofort angehen
<maria-chellini> hallo zusammen ;-) suche ein programm um 2 sprachdateien miteinander zu vergleichen - "meld" hilft leider nicht, weil es den gesamten inhalt untersucht, relevant ist aber nur was vor dem = steht
<apollo13> maria-chellini: "was vor dem = steht" musst mal genauer erklären
<Fuchs> maria-chellini: Du koenntest mit awk schauen, dass nur die relevanten Teile ausgegeben werden. Dann das durch ein beliebiges diff-Frontend jagen
<maria-chellini> apollo13   also eine sprachdatei ist deutsch und eine englisch. vor dem = steht immer die variable, zb hier_kommt_text =  und dahinter dann das was wirklich angezeigt wird
<apollo13> ah lol, ich dachte jetzt an audio files, sry :þ
<sdx23> maria-chellini: grep '=' file # vorher auf die jeweilige Datei, das kannst du dann noch umleiten in eine andere und die dann diffen oder "melden".
<Guschtel> sdx23: hä?
<apollo13> sdx23: das wird nix gehen
<Guschtel> maria-chellini: sort und dann diff müsste es doch tun, oderr?
<maria-chellini> Gutschel  ich weiß es net - bin erst seit ein paar tagen bei ubuntu und hab noch keine erfahrung ;-)
<sdx23> apollo13: Wieso?
<Guschtel> ,tab? maria-chellini 
<ShetLandPony> maria-chellini: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<Guschtel> maria-chellini: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1636453/compare-two-java-property-files-using-shell-script
<ShetLandPony> Guschtel's url: http://tinyurl.com/6ge62qx | unix - Compare two java property files using shell script - Stack Overflow
<apollo13> sdx23: weil das alle zeilen einfach anzeigt?! sie hat ja "a = b" und will nur a davon, zumindest so hab ich das verstanden. Dafür wäre "cut" elegant
<Guschtel> apollo13: nur b
<Guschtel> also alle bs mit passendem a vergleichen
<sdx23> apollo13: ah, ic. Ich dachte es wären Kommentare oder sonstiger Kram drin, der weg soll.
<apollo13> Guschtel: whatever, ob cut den ersten oder zweiten column ausgibt ist nimmer viel arbeit ;)
<maria-chellini> na ich muss schon beides sehen... bei dem was vor dem = steht kann sich ja auch was geändert haben bzw. neu dazugekommen sein
<Guschtel> cut ist da also wenig hilfreich
<apollo13> k, dann hab ich das problem wohl auch nicht verstanden; status: closed; resolution: needsinfo^^
<Guschtel> maria-chellini: es gibt propdiff
<Guschtel> oder du nimmst den sort/diff "hack"
<jokrebel> gn8
<maria-chellini> also propdiff kann mein synaptc net finden
<sdx23> apollo13: ack, ich hab' immernochnicht verstanden, was genau sie nun will.
<maria-chellini> ich will zwei textdateien miteinander vergleichen ^^
<apollo13> dafür ist diff
<Gulaschkanone> Wenns ne GUI sein soll, ist "meld" geeignet
<maria-chellini> eine davon ist englisch und eine deutsch - mach ich das mit "meld" wird mir jede zeile angezeigt ^^
<maria-chellini> Gulaschkanone  ja, unbedingt ne GUI :D
<frostschutz> wenn die sprachdateien ein standardformat haben (po) dafür gibts eigene tools
<maria-chellini> alles andere wird bei mir net klappen
<dreamon> apollo13, Mit grml ist nun fsck /dev/sda5 durchgelaufen
<maria-chellini> frostschutz  was meinst du mit standardformat? also am anfang jeder zeie steht ne variable dann kommt ein "=" und danach dann der text in der jeweiligen sprache
<apollo13> dreamon: yay
<alles-wird-gut> wo fang ich an zu suchen wenn mein x in letzter Zeit des öfteren abschmiert... also einfriert
<apollo13> maria-chellini: wenn du es auf der konsole mit "diff" machst siehst du nur änderungen
<Gulaschkanone> Klar zeigt das Ding jede Zeile an, macht afaik jede Diff-GUI
<apollo13> alles-wird-gut: in den logfiles
<Gulaschkanone> Die Unterschiede sind farblich markiert
<alfinator> Hallo...
<alles-wird-gut> apollo13, bei welchen syslog xlog... da steht nichts.
<sdx23> alles-wird-gut: Xorg.0.log und .xsessionerrors
<alles-wird-gut> ich meine ich sehe nichts :/
<apollo13> xsession-errors, syslog, kernlog, xorg log
<dreamon> apollo13, Juhu.. er bootet wieder.. Kannst du mir tip geben, wie das passiert sein könnte.. ? nur um mein Verständnis abzurunden. 
<apollo13> dreamon: ich weiß nichtmal was dein problem war :þ
<apollo13> aber auf ner platte mit error würde ich mal badblocks durchlaufen lassen
<apollo13> und sie dann kübeln
<dreamon> apollo13, der fsck war innerhalb weniger sekunden fertig. (Problem ursprünglich.. Ubuntu bootet nicht mehr.. von LiveCD aus hatte ich keinen zugriff. und konnte auch nicht fsck machen)
<apollo13> ka
<dreamon> apollo13, Ich vermute kiste ist zu einem ungünstigen Zeitpunk Akku ausgegangen. Es geht auf jedenfall wieder.
<apollo13> bevor der akku tod ist sollte die in s2disk gehen
<dreamon> apollo13, frostschutz -> Ich danke euch vielmals. Ich dachte die Partition ist hinüber.. ;)
<alf76> ich habe ein kleines Verständnisproblem mit iptables.
<alf76> ...will hier aber nicht unbedingt unterbrechen...
<alf76> Wenn ich die Standard Regel von OUTPUT auf ACCEPT setze, kann ich nicht nach "draußen" pingen etc...
<alf76> INPUT Standard habeich auf DROP und lasse nur bestimmte Ports offen...
<alf76> Danke für die Hilfe...
<pitje> jau, perfekt, mehr als 2 chans haut aber nur auf einem größeren bildschirm hin...
<pitje> sry, falscher chan
<p_dilla> ich brauche hilfe beim rar archiv entpacken. hab das propriertäre unrar installiert aber es klappt nicht.
<Frickelpit> ,fn? p_dilla
<ShetLandPony> p_dilla: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<p_dilla> also ich mach das mit file roller und das fragt immer wieder nach dem passwort. es sagt aber nicht, dass es falsch ist. hab es ohnehin gepastet.
<ppq> p_dilla: probier's mal im terminal: 'unrar x datei.rar -phierdeinpasswort'
<p_dilla> steht x für den pfad?
<ppq> kannst auch nur -p setzen, dann wirst du gefragt
<ppq> p_dilla: nein, x ist ne anweisung an unrar (entpacken - extract)
<ppq> kannst natürlich auch den pfad anstelle der datei angeben
<p_dilla> also wenn ich nur den dateinamen angebe sagt das terminal "no such file or directory".
<ppq> p_dilla: na du musst schon im richtigen verzeichnis sein ;) oder, wie gesagt, den ganzen pfad zu der datei angeben
<p_dilla> ok ich bin stadardmäßig in meinem homefolder oder?
<ppq> genau
<p_dilla> ok hab das zum letzten mal mit dos gemacht :) was ist das linux "cd"?
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Einf%C3%BChrung
<Fuchs> pwd sagt Dir sonst, wo Du aktuell bist
<Fuchs> cd 
<Fuchs> aber so am Rande, 
<Fuchs> es gibt _reihenweise_ graphische Frontends fuer rar
<Fuchs> fileroller kann es, ark kann es, ...
<ppq> hab mit ark auch oft dieses problem
<p_dilla> habs ja mit fileroller versucht
<ppq> da hilft nur entpacken mit unrar
<p_dilla> äh bin im falschen ordner. wie komm ich zurück zu home wenn ich in einem unterordner bin?
<Fuchs> cd 
<Fuchs> ohne Argumente 
<Fuchs> mit cd ..  kommst Du einen Ordner hoch, mit cd - einen zurueck, mit cd ohne was oder cd ~  zurueck in Dein Home. Siehe immer noch den Artikel von ppq 
<p_dilla> ok jetzt hab ich immerhin eine fehlermeldung. crc error.
<Fuchs> das ist die checksumme
<Fuchs> da hat es wohl ein Archiv oder das Archiv etwas beschaedigt
<p_dilla> ich hab das aber unter ubuntu 11.04 schon mal entpackt gekriegt. jetzt unter 10.04 gehts nicht mehr.
<ppq> probier mal 'rar r datei.rar' (vorausgesetzt, du hast das paket rar installiert)
<ppq> das wird versuchen, die datei zu reparieren (bzw. das teilarchiv)
<p_dilla> eine sache fällt mir ein: ich hab unter 11.04 unrar per terminal mit tudo apt-get installiert. weiss aber jetzt den befehl nicht mehr. habt ihr den zufällig.
<ppq> ,apt-get? p_dilla
<Frickelpit> sudo apt-get install unrar
<ShetLandPony> p_dilla, apt-get ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> ich muss jetzt gehen, lies das wenn du so weit bist, p_dilla: es wird dann beim 'rar r datei.rar' eine datei "fixed.datei.rar" erstellt. dann kannst du mit 'mv datei.rar datei.rar.kaputt; mv fixed.datei.rar datei.rar' die dateien entsprechend umbenennen (nur nötig wenn das ein teilarchiv ist) und es nochmal mit dem entpacken mit unrar versuchen
<p_dilla> auf so ein gefrickel hab ich auf dauer keine bock. dann kauf ich mir eher nen mac. hat irgendwer nen tipp wie ich file roller ans laufen bringe?
<p_dilla> also ark läuft auch in gnome?
<moritz9876> In einem Tutorial was ich gerade durcharbeite ist die rede von einer config.inc.php welche sich in dem ordner /etc/postfixadmin/ befinden soll.. bei meiner istallation von postfix ist dieser ordner jedoch nicht entstanden .. ein suchen nach der datei hat mir bisher auch nix sinnvolles gebracht.. weiß einer weiter?
<frostschutz> postfix hat mit php erstmal nichts zu tun
<frostschutz> postfixadmin ist nicht gleich postfix, also dann wohl postfixadmin installieren
<p_dilla> hey hab nen rararchiv das nicht aufgeht. hab es wie hier empfohlen versucht zu reparieren mit folgender fehlermeldung: Data recovery record not found
<p_dilla> Reconstructing ego-einst2006_gerda.rar
<p_dilla> Building rebuilt.ego-einst2006_gerda.rar
<p_dilla> No files found
<p_dilla> Done
<apollo13> p_dilla: hier gibt es keinen support zu illegalen downloads
<p_dilla> was soll ich mit nem computer auf dem ich keine illegalen downloads entzippen kann?
<Fuchs> nicht hier um Support fragen. 
<Fuchs> Mit sowas wollen wir hier nichts zu tun haben, steht auch in den Kanalregeln. Danke fuers Beachten, sonst raus. 
<apollo13> hmmm, ich hätt gern für android nen download counter, damit ich nicht über mein monatliches limit komm, hab ihr da was?
<apollo13> ups
<moritz9876> frostschutz: wie heißt das genaue packet .. denn als postfixadmin ist ihm nichts bekannt..?!
<apollo13> falscher chan…
<frostschutz> moritz9876: weiss nicht, ob ubuntu dafuer ein paket hat
<frostschutz> moritz9876: scheinbar nicht - installier es selbst oder google dir eine Anleitung
<moritz9876> frostschutz: jap hab schon eine lösung gefunden.. danke dir trozdem :)
<ring2> lohnt es sich beim mounten von /tmp als tmpfs die optionen nosuid und nodev zu setzen?
<frostschutz> ring2: da es nichts kostet, und sowas in tmp normal auch nix zu suchen hat, warum nicht
<ring2> frostschutz, ok, macht eigentlich sinn. und noexec?
<frostschutz> sinn bzw. einen unterschied machts erst wenn irgendwas versucht sowas anzulegen, und dann ists meistens schon zu spät :)
<ring2> frostschutz, also kann ich die drei optionen eigentlich auch weglassen und mich mit defaults begnügen. wollte es nur schön sauber machen ;)
<frostschutz> na, kannst ruhig machen, warum denn auch nicht...
<frostschutz> defaults alleine ist auch nicht gut, muss ja schreibbar sein
<ring2> frostschutz, /proc/mounts sagt bei defaults: none /tmp tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0
<ring2> rw sollte ja für read and write stehen
<frostschutz> ring2: rw sagt erstmal nur dass das dateisystem schreibbar ist, nicht dass die ganze welt da schreiben darf
<frostschutz> ring2: dafür brauchst du noch mode=1777 oder sowas in der art als mount option
<Fuchs> was /tmp hat, das ist der Sinn davon 
<ring2> ja, hat aktuell 777
<frostschutz> wenn tmpfs das standardmäßig hat, dann ists ja gut :)
<beaver74> wenn man gentoo aufsetzt ist einem dies bekannt :)
<ring2> Fuchs, bist du auch für nosuid ,nodev und noexec?
<Fuchs> tmp hat halt das sticky bit, 
<Fuchs> aber wie dem auch sei, das ist ziemlich offtopic
<Fuchs> ring2: ichbin fuer "nutz die defaults" 
<ring2> :)
<frostschutz> zum gentoo aufsetzen braucht man kein tmpfs. aber scheint zu passen. wohl weil das eh der standard einsatzzweck für tmpfs ist ;)
<Fuchs> aus irgendwelchen unsinnigen Gruenden kann eine Applikation es fuer sinnvoll erachten, da etwas mit +x zu erstellen. Das sind dann die unschoenen Fehlerquellen bei der Suche
<frostschutz> mit dem gleichen Argument kann man auch sagen, nimm nicht tmpfs, weil eine Applikation aus irgendwelchen unsinnigen Gründen da ja riesige Datenmengen abladen wollen könnte. Gegen blöde Apps ist halt kein Kraut gewachsen :)
<zerwas> Gibt es einen grafischen Weg anzuzeigen, ob ein 64- oder 32-Bit-Ubuntu installiert ist?
<Fuchs> ist uname -m  in einer Konsole graphisch genug? 
<zerwas> ne
<sysdef> gnome-terminal ist grafisch :)
<zerwas> jo, und links ist ein grafischer browser :P. Ihr wisst ja, was ich meine
<Fuchs> darf man fragen warum es graphisch sein muss? 
<Fuchs> ggf. findet man eine bessere Loesung
<zerwas> Fuchs> weil ich unbedarften Nutzern zeigen möchte, welche Version sie installiert haben. Das ist Voraussetzung dafür, ein bestimmtes Programm in Betrieb zu nehmen
<Fuchs> also ueber die Paketverwaltung ginge, aber ich finde das etwas umstaendlich 
<zerwas> jap, das ist klar. aber unschön
<zerwas> IIRC stand das früher in der Systemüberwachung, aber in Ubuntu 11.04 steht da nichts
<sysdef> zerwas: in einem CPU applet ggf.?
<frostschutz> oder in irgendeinem programm bei dem es zufällig bei help -> about dabei steht obs die 64bit version ist?
<zerwas> frostschutz> ja, war mir auch so, dass das früher im Ubuntu User Guide stand. Kann mich aber auch irren. Jedenfalls tut es das bei 11.04 definitiv nicht
<frostschutz> daß bei der ubuntu systeminfo zwar ne kernelversion, aber nicht 32 oder 64bit steht, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen...
<sysdef> naja, das app sagt ggf. 64bit CPU ist vorhanden selbst bei 32bit OS
<Fuchs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41332/how-do-i-check-if-i-have-a-32-bit-or-a-64-bit-os  << heh.  (unten) 
<ShetLandPony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/6eav45x | 64 bit - How do I check if I have a 32-bit or a 64-bit OS? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<Fuchs> anyway, gute Nacht. 
<zerwas> Gut Nacht, Fuchs 
<frostschutz> nacht fuchs, träum von schön vielen supportanfragen
<zerwas> Auch sehr ugly, so ein Arch checker Skript
<frostschutz> lol
<sysdef> jupp, konsole ist huebscher ;p
<frostschutz> funktioniert auch überall, das uname :)
<zerwas> jo, is aber leider nichts für den durchschnittlichen Desktop-Nutzer, so ein Terminal
<ring2> vielleicht hardinfo empfehlen und dann bei operating system gucken lassen?
<zerwas> ring2> was meinst du gerade mit hardinfo?
<ZackZarap> hi
<ring2> zerwas, das paket
<zerwas> achso. Hm, auch recht umständlich
<ring2> ja, aber ist graphisch ;)
<zerwas> Das wohl.
<zerwas> Aber frage mich echt, wieso man das nicht in die Systemüberwachung mit auf nimmt
<ZackZarap> Weiß jemand wie ich bei einemApache einen Virtuellen Host so einstelle das diese genommen wird wenn kein entsprechender Wirtueller Host vorhanden ist? Sprich wenn ich auf foo.meinedomain.bla gehe wird einfach meinedomain.bla aufgerufen weil der Virtuelle Host foo nicht exsistiert.
<zerwas> ring2> Müsste nicht, wenn 32 Bit installiert ist, in der Systemüberwachung immer nur eine CPU angezeigt werden?
<ZackZarap> Momentan kommt man nämlich immer bei phpmyadmin raus das ich auf ne Subdomain umgestellt habem was Suboptimal is..
<ring2> zerwas, ich würde sagen, da tauchen, sofern vorhanden, auch unter 32bit alle cores auf
<zerwas> Hm stimmt, wäre auch seltsam, wenn nicht.
<Fr4gg0r> moin
<Fr4gg0r> wollte vorhin eclipse was ausführen lassen mit 512mb heapspace, ging nicht
<Fr4gg0r> laut system info 98% von 3,6gb voll
<Fr4gg0r> neustart und jetzt gehts
<Fr4gg0r> muss man da selber den ram freimachen oder wie?
<beaver74> Fr4gg0r, waere unschoen, du koenntest den RAM auch ohne Neustart "aufraeumen" -> http://linux-mm.org/Drop_Caches  - falls es interessiert
<Fr4gg0r> btw swap hab ich keinen eingestellt
<mino> hi wie heißt der kde system settings manager auf der konsole?
<ring2> bekomme ich irgendwie eine liste mit paketen, die nach der eigentlichen installation über apt installiert wurden?
<ZackZarap> keiner eine idee?
<mino> ZackZarap: das ist der default host in der apache config
<ZackZarap> ich hab schon <VirtualHost _defaukt_:*> probiert wies in der Doku steht, ohne Erfolg
<beaver74> ring2, 'dpkg -l' ? wuerde alle installierten Pakete ausgeben
<schweegi> wieso kommt bei einer internetradio-app über adobe air kein ton unter ubuntu? ist da irgendwas zur browser-schnittstelle nicht in ordnung? unter win und mac soll die app gut laufen, ich krieg sie mit der gleichen version von adobe air unter ubuntu ans laufen aber die app startet den stream nicht
<ZackZarap> die frage ist warum mein eintrag nicht so funktioniert wie er soll. http://pastie.org/1913305 sollte eigentlich funktionieren. tut es aber nicht
<ring2> beaver74, ja, hiervon müssten alle per default installierten pakete noch verschwinden, dann wäre das die lösung
<beaver74> ring2, oder evt.  cat /var/log/apt/history.log oder  cat /var/log/apt/term.log ?
<beaver74> nu waere ich aber schon am Ende mit meinem Rat :)
<ring2> beaver74, das kommt dem alles schon recht nahe, aber ich suche noch nach der lösung :)
<rref> hallo, ich wüsste gerne was ich den tun muss damit gewisse dateien von jedem Programm gefunden werden können. Konkret wüsste ich gerne ich den zweiten Schritt in der Anleitung [1] umsetzen soll. [1] http://www.ing.iac.es/~docs/external/java/JacOrb/doc/install.html
<ZackZarap> krass schreib ich _default_:* ist die domain garnicht mehr erreichbar oO irgendwas is da kaputt
<ring2> rref, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariable
<beaver74> rref, http://linuxwiki.de/UmgebungsVariable du solltest deine "PATH erweitern"
<beaver74> :)
<ZackZarap> wie geil isn das, wenn ich LogLevel warn zum virtuellen host hinzufüge dann gehts... irgendwie strange
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
<ZackZarap> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-17
<rref> danke ring2 und beaver74
<Nightwolf> i delete some files on my usb mp3 player. they now show up in /media/mp3player/.Trash/files but i can't delete them. it says filesystem read-only although it is rw in /etc/mtab and i'm able to write on it.
<Nightwolf> any ideas?
<zerwas> Nightwolf> this is the german ubuntu support channel. Join #ubuntu
<Nightwolf> huch ^^
<zerwas> Nightwolf> und über trash:/// lässt sichs auch nicht löschen?
<Nightwolf> ich hab ein paar dateien auf meinem mp3 player gelöscht. sie erscheinen jetzt in /media/mp3player/.Trash/files, aber ich kann sie nicht löschen. die fehlermeldung lautet "Das Dateisystem ist nur lesbar". Laut /etc/mtab ist es rw gemounted und ich kann auch darauf schreiben. jemand eine idee?
<Nightwolf> zerwas: nein, funktioniert auch nicht
<zerwas> Klingt dann nach einem Bug, den man melden könnte
<zerwas> Betrifft ja nur Nautilus dann, wenn du sie über die Shell löschen kannst
<Nightwolf> nein, kann ich nicht
<zerwas> Achso, klang so.
<zerwas> Da würde ich als erstes glatt sudo rm -f testen
<Nightwolf> hab ich
<zerwas> und aushängen und neu mounten?
<Nightwolf> ich probier's nochmal
<zerwas> mit -o remount,rw natürlich
<zerwas> Ich bin mal ins Bett. Viel Glück! Und gute Nacht.
<Nightwolf> ok, hat geklappt
<nit-wit> is this a english lang ?channel
<nor42> this is the german support channel.. try #ubuntu
<nit-wit> thanks ;)
<kraut> moin
<bullgard4> gm kraut!
<kraut> moin bullgard4 
<bullgard4> man mysql: "For more information, please refer to the MySQL Reference Manual, which may already be installed locally." Wie kann ich ermitteln, ob das »MySQL Reference Manual« schon lokal installiert ist?
<TodoDoc> Welches Release empfehlt ihr für die Nutzung von VMware Server 2.02
<joschi> TodoDoc: ubuntu linux 8.04, 7.10, 7.04, 6.10 oder 6.06
<koegs> TodoDoc: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VMware_Server_2
<koegs> ich "empfehle" aber eher Virtualbox mit phpVirtualbox als Webinterface :)
<TodoDoc> Koegs kann ich dich zum theme virtualbox mal priv anschreiben, da ich denn channel damit nicht belasten will 
<koegs> Support-Fragen können gerne von der Allgemeinheit beantwortet werden, wenn es weniger "support" ist, gibt es noch #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<koegs> von Queries halte ich nicht viel (nix persönliches)
<TodoDoc> ich wollte nur wissen ob man bei virtualbox auch usb den vms zuweisen kann 
<TodoDoc> und ob es nachteile zum vmware server 2.0 gibt 
<koegs> Virtualbox PUEL unterstützt USB und kann sogenannte Filter setzen, damit sollte das Gerät immer der VM zugewiesen werden, hab ich aber noch nicht praktisch ausprobiert
<TodoDoc> ok thx für info ich teste mal 
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: so ist es und es funktioniert auch.
<LetoThe2nd> das essentielle an der aussage ist das _PUEL_ (habs extra nochmal unterstrichen)
<TodoDoc> Und welche Version empfehlt ihr für virtualbox 
<TodoDoc> die lts oder doch die 11er
<LetoThe2nd> TodoDoc: was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
<koegs> TodoDoc: früher hab ich VMware server eingesetzt, seit VB + phpVirtualbox nutze ich lieber diese wegen der einfachen installation und integration
<koegs> da es anscheinend ein "server" sein soll, würde ich immer eine LTS empfehlen, hat aber nix direkt mit VB zu tun
<TodoDoc> genau ddas ist mein prob ab 9.04 bekomme ich keine funktionierende version des vmware server 2.0.2 zu laufen 
<LetoThe2nd> TodoDoc: lts/nicht lts ist ne entscheidung für dich ob halt lieber langzeitupdates, dafür ältere software, oder neuer und öfter updates. mit vbox hat beides nichts zu tun.
<TodoDoc> jetzt war meine frage ob virtual box unter der 11er version schon läuft oder nicht 
<LetoThe2nd> TodoDoc: nein, das war nicht deine frage.
<TodoDoc> ok dann teste ich mal die 11er version 
<TodoDoc> danke für die schnelle info 
<LetoThe2nd> TodoDoc: du redest ständig um den heissen brei rum. sag halt einfach mal direkt, was du wissen willst :-)
<TodoDoc> Ich will schnell ne Platt vorm haben um virtuelle maschienen zu hosten 
<LetoThe2nd> abgesehen von der furchtbaren rechtschreibung kann man dazu aufgrund der nicht gegebenen details keine antwort geben.
<TodoDoc> wenn die 11er version alles kann und virtualbox besser sein soll, dann teste ich es jetzt gleich mal 
<TodoDoc> ich teste es einfach mal 
<TodoDoc> melde mich später noch einmal 
<koegs> nimm ne LTS, längere Support mit Updates, weniger Versionsgeilheit
<koegs> also 10.04
<TodoDoc> ok thx 
<LetoThe2nd> watn bold.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( virtualbox in einem zusammenhang mit "Hosten" ... )
<Fuss-im-Ohr> moin
<Haasee> Xfce4: Wie erreiche ich es, dass minimierte Programme in der unteren statt in der oberen Leist angezeigt werden?
<fr00d> Hi!
<fr00d> Ich möchte einen GPG Key importieren. Allerdings bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "ungültige ASCII-Hülle". In der Fehlermeldung wird mir die erste Zeile des Schlüssels angezeigt. Kann mir jemand sagen was da schief geht?
<fr00d> Hmm, wenn ich den Fingerprint des Schlüssels abfragen möchte sagt mir gpg: error reading key: Öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht gefunden
<frostschutz> wo hast du den key denn her, die dinger sind halt empfindlich was formatierung angeht, copy&paste klappt da nicht unbedingt
<Haasee> [10:41] <Haasee> Xfce4: Wie erreiche ich es, dass minimierte Programme in der unteren statt in der oberen Leist angezeigt werden?
<grossing> ,geduld? Haasee 
<ShetLandPony> Haasee: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<user82> short question. need to pass huge data(above fat) to a os-x person. which filesystem for my external hdd?
<koegs> , german? user82
<ShetLandPony> user82: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<user82> ah ok...ich hatte das "-de" übersehn
<user82> sorry..
<user82> also nochmal. ich muss große daten(mehr als 4gb) an jemand mit os-x weitergeben...welches dateisystem nehm ich für die externe platte am besten?
<koegs> extFat, FAT32+split, NTFS oder ext-treiber für MacOS
<user82> ntfs kann der mac lesenderweise? weil ich das mit der person schonmal hatte dass er die ntfs nich fressen wollte
<frostschutz> wenns eine notlösung sein darf, tar direkt aufs device
<koegs> user82: ich könnte auch sagen, dass ist ein Mac OS Problem und kein _Ubuntu_ Problem :)
<user82> hmh...is ne plug&play person...ich glaube sowas wie ext-treiber etc wird eng
<user82> ja koegs os-x ist das problem...gut erkannt ^^
<user82> ja ok..sons solls nich mein problem sein ich brauch die dateien nicht soll die person sich kümmern
<koegs> wie gesagt, voll kompatibel wäre FAT32 + split
<user82> hmh..probier ich mal ob kino das kann(camcorder aufnahme)
<frostschutz> kino macht doch sowieso kleinere dv dateien, für jede szene eine... oder meinst du den fertigen film?
<user82> ja..kann es. wahnsinn
<user82> stimtm frostschutz es kann maximale dateigröße
<user82> jetz seh ichs nur kommen dass das mac standardvideo programm kein raw kann als input...
<user82> danke derweil...fat werd ich nehmen und splitten
<ppq> ich würd ntfs nehmen, denke ich.
<ppq> würde mich schon sehr wundern, wenn os x da probleme mit hätte
<Fussel> da fibts fuse für osx, das ntfs kann
<koegs> #mac-os-x-de :)
<TheInfinity> weg ist er. dabei kann man unter linux wunderbar hfs+ schreiben.
<fr00d> frostschutz: Ja, ich hab den per copy&paste aus einem IRC Query, doof.
<frostschutz> fr00d: dann willst du nach überflüssigen leerzeichen und falschen zeilenumbrüchen suchen, ansonsten hast du halt einfach pech :)
<fr00d> Wie erkenne ich denn falsche Zeilenumbrüche?
<fr00d> Leerzeichen sind keine mehr drin.
<deedee> kann mir wer helfen, warum ich auf der ubuntu 10.10 64bit livecd die platte vom RaidController (3ware 9650SE-2Lp) nicht mounten kann? dmesg sagt das hier -> http://pastebin.com/BLjGsPXL
<deedee> die fehlermeldung gibts hier: http://imageshack.us/f/64/screenshotij.png/
<LetoThe2nd> deedee: *vermutung* vorher/nachher wars teil eines arrays und nachher vorher/nicht. ergo: FS zerstückelt und ohne passende array-rekonfiguration nicht lesbar.
<deedee> hm wie könnte ich das überprüfen / lösen?
<deedee> die daten auf der platte sind eig unwichtig zZ
<LetoThe2nd> deedee: wenn die daten unwichtig sind: verpass dem raidcontroller die gewünschte konfiguration, dann formatieren.
<deedee> will da was draufspiegel, aber dazu muss ichs gemountet kriegen
<deedee> k, dann probier ichs mal mit formatieren
<frostschutz> vorher evtl. ein file -s /dev/sda1 um rauszufinden was das denn mal gewesen sein könnte
<frostschutz> bzw. schauen obs überhaupt das richtige device ist, aber wird wohl eh der fall sein ;)
<deedee> damit kann ich doch die komplette platte inkl. mbr spiegeln oder? -> http://loktonium.blogsport.de/2008/06/16/festplatten-mit-dd-und-netcat-uebers-netzwerk-spiegeln/
<ShetLandPony> deedee's url: http://tinyurl.com/67axk8j | Festplatten mit dd und netcat übers Netzwerk spiegeln   loktonium
<ppq> ja
<deedee> auf Quellrechner: dd if=/dev/hda | netcat 192.168.1.151 9000   <- dann muss ich nur die hda/sda anpassen ... aber die ip die da steht muss der Zielrechner oder der Quellrechner sein?
<ppq> deedee: denk aber dran, bs anzugeben, für höheren durchsatz. bei gigabit lan ist das sicher schon ein unterschied
<ppq> deedee: die ip ist der zielrechner
<deedee> danke
<deedee> wie geht das mit dem bs?
<ppq> IP-Adresse muss entsprechend an die reale des Zielrechners angepasst werden. <.
<ppq> lesen und so ;)
<deedee> ah ok überlesen ,P
<ppq> einfach an das dd mit anhängen, hinter if=bla und of=bla
<deedee> ah ok thx
<ppq> bs=4096 zb, oder 64k, oder 1M oder 10M - das sind oft verwendete größen.. 64k und 1M waren glaub ich bei 16MiB festplatten cache besser, 4096 und 10M bei welchen mti 32MiB
<ppq> (das ist nur was die user hier sagen, nichts experimentell ermitteltes :p)
<ppq> keine ahnung, was besser ist, wenn du das durchs netz schickst
<ppq> kannst ja mal rumprobieren.
<ppq> wäre nur besser, wenn bs auf beiden seiten gleich groß gewählt ist
<deedee> ah ok
<deedee> naja die spiegelung geschieht von nem rechner mit platten aus den 90ern auf nen Rechner von heute ;P
<ppq> deedee: na, dann probier rum :) einfach mit strg+c abbrechen an beiden rechnern, dann siehst du statistiken (evtl. kurz warten)
<deedee> ah ok danke für den tipp
<ppq> deedee: und wenn du einen tollen fortschrittsbalken willst, kannst du es noch über pv -s 80G pipen
<ppq> die 80G mal als beispiel
<deedee> klingt gut
<koegs> da sieht man netterweise auch direkt den durchsatz
<koegs> ich mach dd fast nie ohne pv :)
<netjunk> hallo, ich wil mit vinagre eine ssh gesicherte vnc sitzung starten. serverseitig ist nur n ssh port offen. ich denke mal das es mit dieser eingabemaske recht leicht seien müsste: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/bildschirmfotobetrachte.png/
<netjunk> ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin kommt immer: Fehler beim Lesen aus Unix-Datenstrom: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<benpu> hallo, ich hab ein problem mit der dual boot installation von windows 7 und ubuntu 11.04 auf meinem idapad s205. Kennt jemand sich mit dem EFI problem aus? Ich bräuchte hilfe...
<benpu> nach der installation von ubuntu startet das notebook in einer endlosschleife neu
<MrRagga> benpu: er startet ubuntu und dann auf einmal wieder neu?
<benpu> nein es erscheint nicht mal grub
<benpu> bzw eine grub shell
<MrRagga> dann boote mal in den rescue modus und schreib den grub nochmal neu
<belu> hallo, ich mag mein ubuntu ohne x-server starten, wo kill ich den gdm denn am besten weg?
<benpu> MrRagga: ich hab per chroot schon neu geschrieben und auch nocheinmal neu installiert. Es ändert an allem nix..
<piefge> belu : soweit ich weiss kannst du einfach gdm deinstallieren , dann müsste er automatisch in console booten und du kannst mit startx gnome laden
<belu> piefge: also ich hätte ich schon noch gerne, einfach dann über den befehl startx kommt er wieder... ab und an braucht man ihn ja
<belu> aber das ein alter laptop der in der ecke steht 24/7 an und ich wollte ihn etwas auf energie sparen trimmen
<belu> hab mir gerade die /etc/init.d angeschaut, die alten scripts verstehe ich noch, aber die neuen sachen sind ja nur noch system links auf init/upstart-jobs
<LetoThe2nd> belu: *vermutung* http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8718849&postcount=9
<belu> hab mal gdm aus den runleven geschmissen
<belu> teste mal :D
<LetoThe2nd> belu: wobei ich willens wäre drauf zu wetten, dass du die "energieeinsparung" nciht bemerken wirst.
<belu> hat jemand da noch ne idee, wo man da wirklich energie sparen kann, ich sleep meine usb platte... das klappt auch gut, die interne platte kann ich die auch sleepen?
<belu> oder waked die immer wenn ich logs schreibe?
<LetoThe2nd> belu: klopf das ding weg und ersetz es durch nen arm, dann können wir uns über energiesparen unterhalten :-)
<belu> ich hab hier ne linkstation... mir arm, die hab ich gerade deswegen ausgetauscht, da läuft ein debian drauf. problem ist aber bei das es einfach an seine grenzen kommt
<belu> 400 mhz und 128 mb ram sind nicht die welt...
<LetoThe2nd> belu: die grossen brocken sind a) display aus b) prozessor runtertakten/schlafen legen c) platten soweit möglich schlafen legen. dann ist bei x86 weitgehend sie luft raus.
<belu> display aus da laptop zu. wollte noch x weg machen. prozessor is nix wildes drin singlecore 1,7 ghz... 
<belu> platte könnte ich schlafen legen wenn ich ne vram partiotion auf /var/log machen würde :D
<LetoThe2nd> belu: als inspiration vllt noch mal powertop anschauen, aber vermutlich hat sichs schon weitgehend.
<belu> sagt mir jetzt garnix, aber ich google mal 
<cyberkukuk> Hallo, weiß einer von euch warum ich bei nem siemens adsl sl2-141-i router, mit windows per wlan ins internet komme aber mit ubuntu 10.10 zeigt er mir an das er verbunden ist aber er routet nur die erste seite?
<PomTom> Was heißt "routet nur die erste Seite"?
<cyberkukuk> ich habe nen alfa awus036h und mit iw reg set BO auf höchste leistung gestell aber das brigt auch nichts
<noxs> tach zusammen
<lookbehind> hallo
<PomTom> Moin
<cyberkukuk> der nm zeigt das er sehr gute verbindung hatt und wenn ich ein apt-get update machen möchte bekommt er nur ein par mb dann ist schluss, und per browser ist das änlich. Mit glück baut er die erste seite auf und dann ist schicht im schacht.
<cyberkukuk> mit win klappt alles problemlos
<Conan179> Guten tag zusammen
<cyberkukuk> können manch router probleme mit linux clienten haben?
<PomTom> @cyberkukuk: merkwürdig...haste die MTU mal abgegelichen? Ist die bei Windows und Linux gleich?
<k1l> cyberkukuk: nein. nen paket ist nen paket. es kann höchsten eine einstellungs bzw. treiber geschichte sein
<lookbehind> @cyberkukuk: Ohne jetzt dein Problem genau zu kennen, ein Verdacht von mir: Dein Rechner versucht zwangsweise URLs über IPv6 auf zu lösen und bekommt keine vernünftigen Antworten, weil dein Netzwerk noch komplett mit IPv4 arbeitet?
<PomTom> @cyberkuku: Maximum Transmission Unit
<cyberkukuk> also ich habe es auch mit nem 9.10 kernel und nem alten backtrack überall das gleiche problem
<lookbehind> Das ubunuusers.de Wiki is leider grade down, da gabs ne schöne Anleitung zu der IPv6 Geschichte. Hast du in die Richtung mal geforscht? Kann mich nämlich erinnern, damit auch mal massig Probleme gehabt zu haben.
<PomTom> @cyberkukuk: Vom Symptom her passt auch das Unterdrücken von "ICMP-Fragmentation-Needed"-Nachrichten ziemlich gut. Allerdings würde das nicht erklären, warum es unter Windows geht. Es sei denn, deine MTU ist unter Linux aus irgendeinem Grund zu gross eingestellt
<cyberkukuk> das mit dem mtu, ich habe gerade frisch ubuntu 10.10 installiert, sollte das mtu nicht standard größe haben?
<remus1> hallo :-)
<PomTom> @cyberkukuk: Sollte, ja
<Conan179> tach remus1
<remus1> @cyberkukuk, eigentlich sollte das System die mtu automatisch erkennen :-)
<cyberkukuk> das komische ist ja auch das mir keine fehler ausgegeben werden
<remus1> @pomtom, Conan179 ebenfalls^^
<Fuchs> man koennte natuerlich mal mit tcpdump oder wireshark schauen, was da ueber das Netz geht und was nicht
<PomTom> @cyberkukuk: Kannste denn ohne Probleme rauspingen, wenn HTTP nicht mehr geht?
<Conan179> ich wär froh wen ich überhaupt noch eine webseite öffnen könnte
<cyberkukuk> ich werde dann jetzt mal gucken was wireshark sagt und melde mich später nochmal, danke für den netten support cu
<PomTom> @cyberkukuk: Oder irgendwelche Paketfilter? Zeigt "iptables -L" irgendwelche Einträge an?
<Conan179> hmm wireshark das könnte ich auch mal probieren
<remus1> habe ebefalls ein kleines problem, habe seit laengerem ff4.0.1 und das adobe flash "squere", allerdings flackern flashanwendungen haeufig, nur auf youtube nicht, hat da jemand eine idee? (unter ff 3.6.15 hatte ich das problem nicht, habe aber auch keine lust zu downgraden)... hat jm eine idee?
<cyberkukuk> paketfilter vom router?
<PomTom> Paketfilter auf der Linux-Büchse erstmal
<PomTom> Ist zwar unwahrscheinlich, dass da Einträge aus dem Nichts drin sind, aber nachschauen kostet nix
<Conan179> hat jemand wireshark als deb paket?
<koegs> packages.ubuntu.com
<PomTom> @Conan: Das ist doch in den Default-Repositories
<Conan179> jaaa aber ich komm nicht mehr in inet
<remus1> apt-get install wireshark ;-)
<remus1> aso
<remus1> ich lads dir aus meinem cache hoch ok?
<Conan179> ok
<k1l> Conan179: und wie bist du dann hier? :))
<koegs> Conan179: auf packages.ubuntu.com kannst du dir die Pakete laden und abhängigkeiten anschauen
<k1l> Conan179: packages.ubuntu.com  da kannst du auch alle pakete nachugcken/bekommen
<koegs> hihi
<remus1> 91.189.94.219
<remus1> muesste die ip sein von packages.ubuntu.com
<remus1> (wiess nit genau, hab einfach angepingt :P)
<cyberkukuk> ne eigentlich nicht, wiegesagt das ist ein friches system ohne persönliche einstellungen. Und im router das mtu ist auf 1500
<PomTom> 1500 passt...müsste auch auf der Linux-Kiste so sein. Bekommste mit "ifconfig" 1500 angezeigt?
<cyberkukuk> weiß jemand wie ich die infos von ifconfig in windows bekommen kann?
<cyberkukuk> oder bessergesagt anzeigen lassen kann
<lookbehind> Einfach kopieren und als txt-Datei auf NTFS speichern
<remus1> aehm, wer brauchte nochemal wireshark?
<PomTom> Ich *meine* das könnte man im Geräte-Manager in irgendeinem Tab in den Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte sehen
<remus1> der nit auf domains zugreifen kann?
<cyberkukuk> ne ich meine ich möchte wissen wie sich win mit dem router verbindet
<lookbehind> oder meinst du wie du die gleichen Infos von deinem Windows-System bekommst? Da heißt der Befehl glaub ich ipconfig
<remus1> @lookbehind jop
<PomTom> ipconfig zeigt die MTU nicht an
<lookbehind> lol, windows... :) Was is mit der Powershell? Kann die sowas?
<remus1> also wer eben wireshark braucht, hab eben mienen lokalen server freigegeben, einfach via pn anschreiben^^
<ppq> für windowsthemen bitte ab nach ##windows - das hat hier nichts zu suchen
<cyberkukuk> das nicht aber wenn im router 1500 eingestellt ist erübrigt sich das ja.
<PomTom> @cyberkukuk: Ja, check mal "ifconfig eth0 | grep MTU"
<cyberkukuk> also wer genauer ließt wird sehen das es sich um ein ubuntu prob handelt
<remus1> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
<remus1> is zb bei mir un funzt 1A
<cyberkukuk> ok ich sage dann mal bis gleich
<Fuchs> ipconfig /all fuer Windows, und ich bleibe bei meinem "schau Dir an, was da uebers Netz geht" 
<lookbehind> Und ich bleibe bei meinem Verdacht, dass Linux zwangsweise versucht über IPv6 zu kommunizieren, und das Netzwerk aber nur IPv4 kann :) Ich weiß bloß nicht mehr wie ich das damals abgestellt habe, und das Wiki is leider grad down
<remus1> netzwerkverbindungen bearbeiten > netz waehlen > bearbeiten
<remus1> un da kann amn alles vornehmen
<Fuchs> networkmanager hat standardmaessig nur ipv4 an 
<remus1> (meines wissens nach... muss hier gerad ohne X auskommen, da ne S3 graka drin die nix will xD)
<Fuchs> und raten bringt nichts
<lookbehind> ne, das ging da nicht... dazu musste man den IPv6 support irgendwo in einer Conf-Datei abwürgen
<cyberkukuk> benutzt 10.10 kein ipv4 mehr?
<PomTom> IPv6 wird mittlerweile übers proc-Interface disabled. Dauerhaft dann über sysctl.conf
<remus1> @cyberkukuk, doch
<Fuchs> /etc/sysctl.conf  net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6=1 rein, aber das wird nicht helfen. 
<remus1> uby nutzt es nach wie vor
<Fuchs> und allgemein -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic wenn kein Support. 
<cyberkukuk> so dann muß ich jetzt mal ebend ubuntu hochfahren, bis gleich
<remus1> bg
<Fuchs> (das uu.de wiki waere sonst inzwischen wieder da, fuer die, die es vermisst haben. </offtopic>) 
<remus1> ^^
<remus1> momentan als haupsys debian sid, aber euer wiki is doch ziemlich nuetzlich ^.^
<Fuchs> remus1: "euer" ist #ubuntuusers, wir hier sind nicht ubuntuusers.de, deswegen habe ich das als offtopic markiert. Da ubuntuusers jeweils auf uns verlinkt. 
<remus1> ups 
<remus1> bin leicht durhcn wind heut, sry^^
<IchGuckLive> Guten tag chown da steht was von username:users
<IchGuckLive> wie ist das zu verstehen ?
<IchGuckLive> kann ich als noemalouser auch ein   .eagle  ordner abonieren ?
<lookbehind> Was meinst du mit "da steht was von" Wo steht das?
<IchGuckLive> in der wiki
<k1l> chown user:gruppe , nach dem befehl gehört die datei/der ordner dem user und der gruppe
<IchGuckLive> sudo chown -R username:users folder
<lookbehind> Normalerweise lautet der Befehl "chown username:gruppenname Dateiname/Verzeichniss
<IchGuckLive> mein ordner heist .eagle
<k1l> IchGuckLive: mit den rechten spielen kann sehr nach hinten losgehen. und mit -R erst recht
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: dann gehoert der Ordner und alle Dateien drin username:users 
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: ob Du wirklich users willst, stelle ich mal in Frage 
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: dann duerfen naemlich erstmal alle anderen Benutzer auch lesend darauf zugreifen 
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: was ist Dein Problem oder Dein Ziel? 
<IchGuckLive> ich muss momentan alles mit sudo starten damit es läuft das ist doof 
<Fuchs> das passiert, wenn man sudo verwendet wenn man es nicht haette verwenden sollen, 
<IchGuckLive> deswegen will ich diesen ordner als mein besitz haben  
<k1l> urgs. was heisst alles starten?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Homeverzeichnis#Rechte-korrigieren  << lesen 
<IchGuckLive> Fuchs: hab ich 
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: dann mach ein sudo chown -R username  .eagle 
<Fuchs> ohne :Gruppe 
<Fuchs> dann bleiben die Gruppenrechte unangetastet, was ggf. gescheiter ist. 
<IchGuckLive> sammel@sammel-ub:~$ 
<IchGuckLive> was ist da der username
<Fuchs> sammel 
<Fuchs> ansonsten sagt es Dir der Befehl  `whoami`
<IchGuckLive> sammel oder sammel-ub
<Fuchs> sammel-ub ist der Rechnername. 
<IchGuckLive> danke
<Fuchs> Aber eben, `whoami` sagt es Dir sonst auch. Oder id. Oder w. Oder who. Oder ...
<IchGuckLive> viel gelernt heute !
<Fuchs> Prima :) 
<k1l> IchGuckLive: und gewöhn dir dringend ab, einfach etwas mit sudo zu starten
<remus1> mach mal als root: rm -rf /, dannach is diene platte futsch ^^ (machs lieber nit ^^)
<IchGuckLive> k1l: würd ich gerne nur dann kann ich nicht arbeiten 
<IchGuckLive> schein als ob alle programme hier verschlüsselt sind
<IchGuckLive> also der befehl hat nix gebracht
<k1l> IchGuckLive: sudo nimmt man _nie_ für grafische programme. wenn dann gksu.  aber wenn du userprogramme mit sudo starten musst dann stimmen die rechte schon nicht
<k1l> IchGuckLive: beschreib doch lieber mal dein gesamtes problem
<shrekk> moin
<IchGuckLive> mein problem ist das ich momentan bei  dem Routin programm eagle keine  Userprogramme starten kann weil ich dazu als user Sammel kerine recht habe
<IchGuckLive> ich mach mal screenshot
<IchGuckLive> http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/170511140457_Bildschirmfoto-24.png
<ShetLandPony> IchGuckLive's url: http://tinyurl.com/3rcqcf7
<IchGuckLive> danke ponny B)
<IchGuckLive> die ordner sind zu
<PomTom> @IchGuckLive: Offenbar gibt's ".eagle"  nicht
<IchGuckLive> keinen zugriff um da wtwas zu ändern
<PomTom> hm
<PomTom> doch
<k1l> IchGuckLive: ja, weil du als root die in deinem homeverzeichnis bereits angelegt hast. warte kurz ich suche eine anleitung
<IchGuckLive> PomTom: ich war im falschen verzeichniss
<PomTom> was ist denn in bin?
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: noch am Rande:  cd .. mit Leerschlag, und ls -l waere interessant wegen den Rechten
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: dann: ShetLandPony ist ein Bot, kein Mensch. Und das Programm duerfte in bin liegen. 
<IchGuckLive> stimmt
<IchGuckLive> Fuchs: das programm liegt in bin
<Fuchs> und die Ordner da sind Verknuepfungen, 
<Fuchs> vermutlich hast Du da, wo die hinzeigen, keine Rechte
<IchGuckLive> in home eagles liegen die dateien 
<PomTom> @IchGuckLive: Der ganze Kram ist ja ohnehin in deinem Homeverzeichnis. Check mal mit "id", wie deine Standardgruppe heisst, und chowne dir die Dateien:
<PomTom> chgrp -R <Gruppe> .eagle/*
<IchGuckLive> sind die pfeile die verweise 
<Fuchs> deswegen waere ls -l  interessant. Dazu brauchen wir keinen screenshot, sondern das in einem pastebin, 
<Fuchs> ,paste? IchGuckLive 
<ShetLandPony> IchGuckLive: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: ja, sind sie 
<Fuchs> PomTom: ein chown haben wir schon hinter uns, aus oben genannten Gruenden bringt das nichts. 
<IchGuckLive> Fuchs: die zeigen hier her -> /usr/share/eagle/ulp
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: es waere auch mal interessant zu wissen welche Schritte bisher gemacht worden sind. Also wie und wo das Programm installiert worden ist
<PomTom> hmm ja, "ls -l" wäre mal gut :-)
<IchGuckLive> hier hin O.O
<IchGuckLive> Fuchs: weis ich nicht nicht mein rechner !
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: dann waere nett das mit der Person zu pruefen, die das installiert hat
<k1l> IchGuckLive: eagle gibts doch btw auch in den quellen. warum lädst du das nicht daraus?
<IchGuckLive> ich bin nur der user und das mit sudo eagle starten ist nicht Gut wie oben beschrieben deswegen mach ich mal mir die mühe
<IchGuckLive> die quellen haben die alte Version
<Fuchs> dann gaebe es ggf. ein ppa. Wie dem auch sei, schau in dem Fall mit der Person, die das installiert hat. 
<Fuchs> Wenn es sauber in $PATH installiert worden ist, was immer noch sein kann, dann solltest Du das als User einfach ausfuehren koennen. Ansonsten waeren Fehlermeldungen nett. 
<IchGuckLive> "/usr/share/eagle/ulp"hier die Rechte zu ändern wäre nicht gut oder ? 
<Fuchs> nein, gar nicht gut
<IchGuckLive> ok dann kopier ich die ulp mal in ein anderes verzeichniss und setze dann das verzeichniss neu 
<k1l> in natty ist die aktuelle 5.11 drin btw. in lucid die 5.7
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: besser nicht, nein
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: das sind Basteleien. Schau mit demjenigen, der das Programm installiert hat, und mach das sauber. 
<IchGuckLive> ok dann lassen wir das so und ich starte für die ulp  das programm als root
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<IchGuckLive> dieser rechner gehört vielen 
<beaver74> :)
<Fuchs> gut, dann kopier diesen Ordner um 
<IchGuckLive> sammelrechner
<Fuchs> dann ist es nicht nett, den kaputt zu machen
<IchGuckLive> nur den inhalt
<IchGuckLive> ich kann alles  Bord entwickeln und routen aber keine ulp starten das hatt jener welcher das programm instaliert hat sicherlich so gewolt
<IchGuckLive> DANKE dan mal für die hilfe 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, viel Erfolg
<eXelerOn> hallo
<eXelerOn> ich hane gerade das update von ubuntu 10 auf 11 gemacht und jetzt geht gar nichts mehr
<eXelerOn> erst hing grub, welcher jetzt plötzlich kommt
<eXelerOn> und jetzt kann ich zwar enter drücken, aber dann kommt ein schwarzer bildschirm mit blinkendem balken, da bleibts dann eine weile
<eXelerOn> bzw ewig
<eXelerOn> in die alte version komme ich aber noch
<frostschutz> welche alte version? die ist nach einem update ja normalerweise nicht mehr da. oder meinst du nur den alten kernel?
<eXelerOn> soll ich am besten eine live cd runterladen und das ubuntu neu drüberbügeln
<eXelerOn> ich hab da ne auswahl, iwas mit älterer version im grub
<Fuchs> das sollte nur der Kernel sein 
<eXelerOn> 2x n kernel, davon einer mit irgendwas in klammer, dann die alte version, dann noch der memtest
<frostschutz> dann musst du wahrscheinlich nur nochmal den kernel aktualisieren oder so, vielleicht fehlt beim neuen iwas im initramfs
<remus1> @exeler0n: Bei mir dauerte es aufm lappi auch etwas, aber nach spaetestens 1min sollte er (norm) booten
<eXelerOn> also der wartet grad 5 mins
<Streamstormer> @eXelerOn: Schon mal die Bootoptionen nomodeset und xforcevesa probiert?
<eXelerOn> ne, hab jetzt davon nicht so ahnung ^^
<eXelerOn> wo mach ich die optionen rein?
<Streamstormer> @eXelerOn: Andere Frage kommst du in den Recovery Modus?
<eXelerOn> wie kommt man in den rein?
<IchGuckLive> Fuchs: da die dateien nun unter sudo erstellt wurden muss ich nun auch alle andern Programme ZB die CNC maschine unter sudo starten um das auszuführen oder die rechte  jedesmal von 10 Dateien ändern bei jedem versuch !
<Streamstormer> @eXelerOn: Im Grub Auswahlmenue
<Streamstormer> @eXelerOn: Gleich am Anfang
<weezerle> gibt es einen simplen texteditor fuer kde der direkt mit gnupg verluesselt?
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: dann aendere die Rechte und fuehre es nicht mehr als root aus? 
<IchGuckLive> B)
<eXelerOn> Ich habe folgendes zur Auswahl im Grub:
<eXelerOn> Ubuntu, mit Linux 2.6.38-8-generic
<eXelerOn> Ubuntu, mit Linux 2.6.38-8-generic (Wiederherrstellungsmodus)
<eXelerOn> Previous Linux versions
<Streamstormer> @eXelerOn: das 2.
<k1l> IchGuckLive: ich habe viele beiträge gefunden die besagen, dass man einmal rootrechte braucht um den lizenzkey einzutragen aber danach sollte es als user laufen. (nur der punkt ist bei dir schon lange vorbei)
<eXelerOn> okay
<eXelerOn> kam grad, das er was läd
<eXelerOn> uh
<eXelerOn> (1.083645) Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fss on unknown-block(0,0)
<Fuchs> nett
<Streamstormer> @eXelerOn: Ok probier mal die 3. Option
<eXelerOn> kk
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: entweder da fehlt ein Treiber fuer den Festplattencontroler oder das Dateisystem (initramfs neu erstellen), oder eine Angabe in der grub konfiguration ist falsch
<eXelerOn> warum kommt grub überhaupt, das war vorher nie da ^^
<eXelerOn> also sichtbar
<Streamstormer> @eXelerOn: ab natty startet Grub wenn der PC beim letzten mal nmicht sauber heruntergefahren wurde.
<PomTom> grub2 ist eh ein einziges Rätsel :-) Furchtbares Ding IMO
<eXelerOn> welche linux version? -28, -27, -25, -22 ?
<eXelerOn> und im wiederherstellungsmodus?
<Streamstormer> @eXelerOn: die letzte 
<eXelerOn> 22?
<eXelerOn> oder 28?
<Streamstormer> @eXelerOn: 28 normal
<eXelerOn> oky
<eXelerOn> stay tunes :D
<remus1> is das nicht ubuntu 9-04?
<remus1> mit 2.6.28? oder war das karmic?
<Streamstormer> @eXelerOn: ja lucid wäre 32 ...
<eXelerOn> ubuntu bootsplash kommt schonmal
<eXelerOn> login auch
<eXelerOn> ich log mal ein
<eXelerOn> es ist schonmal extrem langsam geworden, dauert alles ewig
<eXelerOn> bildschirm ist jetzt schwarz und flackert gelegentlich, dann seh ich die maus und den hintergrund, mehr nicht
<remus1> dauert n moment :-)
<eXelerOn> verschwindet aber sofort wieder
<eXelerOn> jetzt ist schon ne ganze weile schwarz :D
<eXelerOn> und die arbeitslampe am pc leuchtet auch nicht mehr :-P
<Streamstormer> @eXelerOn: wenn nicht startet wechsel mit strg + alt + f1 in ein Terminal
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: das waere vielleicht ein netter Zeitpunkt um uns zu sagen, was fuer hardware das ist
<Streamstormer> @eXelerOn: Kannst auch mit Alt + Druck + K den X-Server neustarten wenn gar nichts mehr geht
<remus1> ah magic kernel requests :D
<eXelerOn> ich muss erstmal den usernamen rausfinden ^^^
<Streamstormer> @eXelerOn: :D
<eXelerOn> sodele
<eXelerOn> konsole bin ich eingeloggt auch
<eXelerOn> hardware, öhm
<remus1> mach mal
<remus1> sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<Fuchs> schneller:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -vvv | pastebinit 
<remus1> da koennen wir uns das rauspicken, was wir brauchen ua... weiss nurt nimmer, wie die eintzelnen paras waren
<eXelerOn> nicht in sudoer file -.-
<remus1> mach "su"
<noxs> wie gelangt man mit dem neuen dekstop zu den inhalten des alten desktops, wenn man die anwendungen nicht per indexsuche findet?
<remus1> un dann pw (falls moeglich unter ubuntu9
<Fuchs> noxs: definiere "inhalte des alten Desktops"
<remus1> @Fuchs: er meint wahrscheinlich denn unity desk, der unter uby nun standart is
<noxs> Fuchs: okay, gebe dir recht :-) ich meine die alte menüstruktur - das hier heisst wohl unity oder so
<Fuchs> remus1: IRC ist kein Twitter, das braucht kein @ vor dem Namen. Nur am Rande
<Fuchs> noxs: beim Anmeldebildschirm "Classic" auswaehlen
<noxs> ah, ok mom. das waere ja fast zu einfach...
<eXelerOn> also su geht nicht
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: Bist du kein Admin?
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: hast Du da ggf. noch einen anderen User? 
<eXelerOn> hab den user gewechselt, sudo bringt nen fehler, iwas mit dpkg, das mache ich grad
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: sonst darfst Du im Wiederherstellungsmodus booten, da hast Du rootrechte und kannst Gruppenzugehoerigkeiten anpassen. 
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: den Fehler sollten wir dann wohl haben
<eXelerOn> ich sollte "sudo dpkg --configure -a" eintippen
<remus1> frage: wie kann man unity eig komplett removen, ohne die gnome-shell mitzunehmen? (ist mir einmal passiert bei uby 10.schlagmichtot, hatte dannach kein gnome mehr)
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: jap, mach das
<eXelerOn> hab ich
<Fuchs> remus1: am liebsten gar nicht
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: gut
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: dann noch ein sudo apt-get -f install
<eXelerOn> dann nach anleitung n getippt, jetzt macht er was ^^
<noxs> Fuchs: thx, es ist in der tat so einfach! :D
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: dann ein reboot, gegeben, dass _keine_ Fehler aufgetreten sind
<remus1> @Fuchs: ifw am liebsten garnicht?
<Fuchs> noxs: keine URsache
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: bei dem Update sind einige Pakete nicht fertiginstalliert worden. Deswegen hast Du wohl all die Probleme
<eXelerOn> okay, melde mich dann
<noxs> okay, in der umgebung fuehle ich mich doch wohler
<eXelerOn> och, nicht schon wieder, war bei letzten update das selbe
<Fuchs> remus1: laesst Du bitte das @ weg? Danke. Also: Unity hat Abhaengigkeiten, andere Pakete haengen teils an Unity. Lass es am besten drauf. 
<eXelerOn> da hab ich ubuntu neu draufgebügelt
<Fuchs> remus1: verwenden musst Du es ja nicht
<remus1> Fuchs: okay :-)
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: das sollte zwar nicht passieren, aber kann leider. Deswegen empfehlen wir ein Backup. 
<Fuchs> remus1: sobald Du gnome3 installierst via ppa ist es eh groesstenteils weg, den Rest wuerde ich nicht anfassen. Zumindest nicht ohne Backup. 
<eXelerOn> sodele, -f install hat nix gebracht, außer das da noch zwei alte header dateien sind und er mir rät, die zu löschen
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: wie dem auch sei, wenn beide genannten Befehle sauber durchlaufen, dann muesste es wieder gehen. Sonst: melden. 
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: das configure lief durch? 
<eXelerOn> jop
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: wenn ja: noch ein  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fuchs> wenn das auch sauber durchlaeuft: reboot
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: Wenn das alles durchgefuehrt ist kannst du dich an einen Neustart wagen :-)
<eXelerOn> okay, die letzten befehle auch gemacht, nix installier, geändert, ...
<eXelerOn> und neustarten in konsole mit?
<eXelerOn> reboot :D
<Fuchs> sudo reboot
<Fuchs> oder shutdown -r now
<eXelerOn> und beim neustart wieder die ältere version?
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: sudo init 6 :D
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: nein, die neue sollte gehen, eigentlich
<remus1> aehm, was war nochemal runlevel 6?
<eXelerOn> schonmal n dunkelrotes bild da, ohne grub :D
<Fuchs> remus1: waren alles Befehle fuer shutdown/reboot
<eXelerOn> uh, festplattencheck :D
<remus1> Ruchs: okii
<eXelerOn> der pc ist echt arm, schon das zweite update, bei dem er abschiert
<Fuchs> remus1: dann noch einen Tipp: Die Tabulatortaste funktioniert auch im IRC und vervollstaendigt Namen fuer Dich :) 
<Fuchs> ,tab? remus1 
<ShetLandPony> remus1: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<remus1> Fuchs: ah sehe schon^^ thnx
<maria-chellini> ahhh - eben hat sich mein ubuntu VON ALLEIN umgestaltet - alles grau und windows 3.1 style ^^
<remus1> qmake -recursivetee-rezept.pro && make tee, kurz weg :P
<eXelerOn> okay, also bis zum login kam ich, jetzt ist wieder schwarz ^^
<eXelerOn> wie restarte ich den xserver nochma?
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: alt+druck+k
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: hm was hast du für eine Grafikkarte?
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: in dem Fall waere die Graphikhardware interessant
<Fuchs> lspci | grep VGA 
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: starte in Ubuntu Classic
<remus1> ShetLandPony: I know, habs nur im IRC nit genutzt bisher^^
<eXelerOn> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV570 (Radeon X1950 Pro) (rev 9a)
<Fuchs> ,bot? remus1 
<ShetLandPony> remus1: ich bin ein bot ;p
<remus1> och menno -.- :D
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: gut, da wirst Du dann wohl die Treiberverwaltung bemuehen wollen zum schauen, ob die den fglrx Treiber will oder nicht
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: starte ubuntu classic, das geht ohne 3D Beschleunigung. Dann kannst Du da die Treiberwaltung aufrufen
<Fuchs> ,ati? eXelerOn 
<ShetLandPony> eXelerOn, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<Fuchs> Rest sollte dann eigentlich wieder tun. Sonst: melden. 
<remus1> ati karten sind doch meist ein graus unter linux, soweit ich weiss, oder?
<Fuchs> remus1: darf man gerne im OT Kanal diskutieren :) 
<noxs> :)
<eXelerOn> also ich mach jetzt mal per classic und schaue, ob ich den radeon treiber habe
<remus1> ? ot?
<eXelerOn> wie komm ich in den classic?
<Fuchs> ,ot? remus1 
<ShetLandPony> remus1: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<remus1> loginscreen > un bei session "ubuntu classic " waehlen
<eXelerOn> habs
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: im Anmeldebildschirm unten auswaehlen
<eXelerOn> ubuntu classic (keine effekte)?
<Fuchs> genau 
<usch> da wir gerade bei ATI sind: ich habe eine HD 2900 XT drin (ubuntu 11.04, fglrx) und habe das gefühl, dass die 3d-beschleunigung nicht so richtig funktioniert. fglrxinfo zeigt zwar alles ordentlich an, aber die grafik ist ganz schön langsam. irgendwelche ideen?
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: Wenn du auf deinen Benutzernamen klickst steht darunter Sitzung die auf Ubuntu Classic aendern
<Fuchs> usch: /var/log/Xorg.0.log, glxinfo, ...
<eXelerOn> okay, classic geht :)
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: gut, dann schaue er, welcher Treiber die Karte unterstuetzt und nutze er diesen
<Fuchs> und wenn die mit Compiz nicht klar kommt (und Unity ist nunmal compiz): Unity nicht nutzen. 
<Fuchs> Arbeiten kannst Du dann auch mit classic. 
<usch> Xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608988/
<eXelerOn> treiberverwaltung, wos die (sry, ich find die iwie nicht unter system...)
<Fuchs> usch: da fehlt einiges 
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: schau im ati Artikel, den ich Dir durch das Pony geben liess. Sollte da stehen. 
<usch> hab tail gemacht. moment, dann eben doch die ganze ^^
<Fuchs> ansonsten muss das sonstwer beantworten, ich habe weder Gnome noch Ubuntu
<usch> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608989/
<remus1> system > systemadministration / verwaltung > treiberverwaltung (oder aehnlich)
<k1l> eXelerOn: der punkt heisst hardware-treiber (afaik)
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: das nennt sich zusätzliche Treiber
<noxs> 'Zusaetzliche Treiber'
<usch> Fuchs: glxinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/608992/
<Fuchs> usch: sieht eigentlich in Ordnung aus 
<eXelerOn> ich bin jetzt im ubuntu software center und installiere da fglrx
<Fuchs> usch: Desktopeffekte aktiv? 
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: bitte die Treiberverwaltung nutzen
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: es kann sehr gut sein, dass Deine Karte von fglrx nicht (mehr) unterstuetzt wird 
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: von daher ist eine manuelle Installation nicht so zu empfehlen
<usch> Fuchs: jap, funktioniert auch, aber seit der installation von natty irgendwie langsamer als gewohnt.
<Fuchs> usch: knips die mal aus und schau, wie es dann aussieht. Ich bin mal in der Kaffeepause
<usch> Fuchs: danke, bis dann.
<eXelerOn> also zusätzliche treiber, da ist die liste leer, aber da steht was von "auf diesem system werden keine proprietären Treiber verwendet"
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: wenn ubuntuuser online wäre könnte ich dir helfen - Es gibt einen Unity Test ich weis nur leider nicht mehr wie der heist 
<eXelerOn> hm, also ich denke, dann hab cih den radeon treiber drauf?
<demlak> sagtmal.. ubuntu läuft hier von externer HDD... würd aber gern auf usb stick laufen lassen.. wie kopier ich das ganze am besten?
<eXelerOn> oder wo kann ich schauen, welcher grad läuft?
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: Kannst du mal die Xorg.0.log pasten
<Fuchs> Streamstormer: ubuntuusers ist online
<Streamstormer> Fuchs: Extrem unstabil... 
<eXelerOn> wo liegt die logdatei?
<Fuchs> /var/log/ 
<koegs> demlak: wenn genug platz vorhanden ist, am einfachsten mit dd
<usch> Fuchs: wie deaktiviere ich die unter natty? ubuntuusers.de sagt: Ab Natty Narwhal ist diese Option nicht mehr verfügbar, da mit Unity ein voll funktionierendes Compiz zwingend erforderlich ist und es, mal abgesehen von "Unity-2D", auch nicht abgewählt oder deinstalliert werden sollte!
<usch> Fuchs: also über system > einstellungen > erscheinungsbild
<eXelerOn> okay, fglrx kann meine graka nicht
<usch> Fuchs: (ich brauche unity nicht)
<koegs> usch: ubuntu classic starten, dann brauchst du kein 3D
<usch> koegs: habe ich
<Fuchs> usch: metacity --replace & disown 
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: ok habs gefunden :-)
<demlak> koegs naja.. /home is 180gb groß =)
<eXelerOn> brauchste die log noch?
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: cd /usr/lib/nux/ && ./unity_support_test -p
<BigWookie> Hi, ich hab da n ganz seltsames problem, ubuntu 11.04, netzwerk ueber etc network interfaces, network-manager deinstalliert, netzwerk geht nachm booten , apache geht auch aber ssh nicht
<BigWookie> der daemon laeuft, aber ich kann keine netzwerkverbindungen herstellen , bis ich nicht einmal ein terminal aufgemacht hab xD klingt komisch ist aber so
<eXelerOn> Streamstormer: alles auf "yes"
<koegs> demlak: meine vorgehensweise wäre per gparted (backup vorrausgesetzt) die partitionen zu verkleinern und dann per dd zu kopieren
<BigWookie> (verbindung zum sshd , apache geht auch so ) 
<koegs> alternativ ginge noch, neu installieren und wichtige configs kopieren
<demlak> koegs das wär nen plan
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: hm schade dann bitte die Logs
<eXelerOn> wie kopier ich die am bestem?
<demlak> aber es macht ubuntu nix aus, dass die HDD installation auf einmal von usb startet?
<eXelerOn> Streamstormer: wie kopier ich das am besten, also die logs?
<koegs> wenn in der fstab die UUIDs stehen und du grub und mbr mitkopierst, dann nicht
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: bitte hör auf mit Rot zu schreiben...
<usch> Fuchs: geilo, danke! ohne die desktopeffekte laufen die hd-videos jetzt immerhin wieder ruckelfrei. hast du noch eine idee, warum es mit d.effekten ruckelt?
<eXelerOn> wie mit rot?
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: ups mein fehler :d
<noxs> ach, wo ich hier grad fstab lese - ich hab eine ipod classic 5 festplatte in mein netbook eingebaut und das interface ist dort CE-ATA und die disk ist durch TOSHIBA eigentlich gesperrt
<eXelerOn> hihi
<eXelerOn> und wie bekomm ich das nu aus der logfile raus
<eXelerOn> die ist zu lange für copy&paste ^^
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: tja wenn man seine eigenen Einstellungen vergisst...
<noxs> durch recherche im netz und ausprobieren habe ich nun normal ubuntu in eine ex4 parition installieren können
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: kopiere es raus und in den paste Service rein.
<eXelerOn> da wird nur der sichtbare bereich kopiert
<noxs> das BIOS lässt aber kein booten per diesem interface und/oder dieser platte zu, so dass ich per usb stick boote und dann /dev/sda1 als root-directory nehme. funktioniert soweit auch, den stick habe ich jetzt ebenfalls im netbook eingebaut und das läuft soweit
<Streamstormer> die Dateien liegen unter /var/log/xorg.0.log da raus kopieren
<noxs> jetzt isses nur so, dass der /boot pfad, der ja auf dem usb stick liegt, sich kurioserweise immer weiter in der hierarchie nach unten schiebt
<eXelerOn> per befehl oder mit vi öffnen und dann kopieren?
<noxs> also /boot/boot/boot/boot/.... es scheint mit jedem reboot eine ebene weiter runter zu rutschen, kennt das jemand?
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: machs wie du willst :-)
<eXelerOn> gibts da einen befehl um die datei direkt komplett auszulesen?
<Fuchs> usch: nein, da ich um Ati ziemliche Boegen mache. Du kannst mal in ccsm schauen, ob es an einem spezifischen Effekt liegt
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: keine Ahnung fählt mir gerade nix ein
<usch> Fuchs: habe ich auch schon probiert. die nächste karte wird definitiv wieder eine nvidia! aber auf jeden fall danke bis hierher!
<Streamstormer> bin mal kurz weg
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<rockingwing> guten tag die damen und herren
<rockingwing> ich hab eine frage. ich benutze ubuntu 11.04 und habe eine nvidia geforce 9400 gt
<rockingwing> unter dem menüpunkt "zusätzliche treiber" ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei dem nvidia-current treiber steht "Der Treiber ist aktiviert, aber nicht in Benutzung"
<TheInfinity> rockingwing: rebootet nach aktivierung?
<rockingwing> Ja
<rockingwing> Der Rechner wurde mehrmals seitdem neugestartet
<TheInfinity> rockingwing: dann schau mal in des xorg log
<rockingwing> wo war das gleich nochmal? bin ned so ganz fit in linux ^^
<Frickelpit> unter /var/log
<Fuchs> /var/log/ 
<Fuchs> cat /proc/drivers/nvidia/version   reicht sonst auch
<Fuchs> sorry, 
<Fuchs> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version   reicht sonst auch
<Fuchs> so rum
<rockingwing> NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  270.41.06  Mon Apr 18 14:53:56 PDT 2011
<rockingwing> GCC version:  gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu4)
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: du kannst dir die Datei im Terminal mit cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log anzeigen lassen
<Fuchs> rockingwing: der nvidia Treiber ist aktiv 
<Fuchs> rockingwing: kann es sein, dass Du den nicht ueber die Treiberverwaltung installiert hast?
<rockingwing> ich hab den über zusätzliche treiber installiert
<Fuchs> dann ignorier es, der scheint aktiv
<rockingwing> okay
<Fuchs> wenn Du willst kannst Du uns die /var/log/Xorg.0.log noch in einen pastebin geben
<eXelerOn> Streamstormer: jetzt bin ich auch schon durch :D
<Fuchs> egrep (EE|WW)  ist meist etwas effizienter als cat, bei dem xorg log
<eXelerOn> jetzt muss nur noch die seite gehen
<rockingwing> http://pastebin.com/Bwu51YXH
<eXelerOn> +scheiß 504
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: Datenbankserver abgeraucht, habe er Geduld oder nutze er google cache
<eXelerOn> Streamstormer: htp://pastebin.com/0ZtEgNSN
<Fuchs> rockingwing: alles in Ordnung. Dein Monitor straeubt sich, korrekte Daten von sich anzugeben, aber wenn die Aufloesung stimmt: ignorieren
<rockingwing> isn 37" Fernseher, angeschlossen über DVI->VGA Adapter
<rockingwing> daher wahrsch das problem
<Fuchs> gut, das duerfte dann der Grund sein
<Fuchs> wenn die Aufloesung stimmt: ignorier das
<rockingwing> jo klappt
<eXelerOn> Streamstormer: oder hier http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400220/
<rockingwing> nur was ich ned versteh. ich spiel ab un zu gern das spiel trackmania nations forever. hatte auch auf dem selben rechner früher mal ubuntu drauf (9.04 war das glaub ich)
<rockingwing> damals hatte ich ne performance von 80fps
<rockingwing> heute mit den selben einstellungen gerade mal 20 :s
<Fuchs> rockingwing: 1) nvidia-settings, powermizer pruefen   2) Desktopeffekte ausknipsen
<lookbehind> läuft das Game nativ unter Linux? Oder trickst du da was mit Wine?
<rockingwing> lass das über wine laufen
<rockingwing> lief damals auch unter wine
<rockingwing> powermizer sagt performance mode: maximum performance
<lookbehind> Und du verwendest jetzt 11.04? Mit Unity Oberfläche? Wine+Compiz+Unity mögen sich nämlich angeblich nicht so gerne
<rockingwing> wenn du das meinst, fuchs
<Fuchs> rockingwing: meine ich, sieht gut aus
<rockingwing> 11.04 mit unity, jap
<Fuchs> rockingwing: wie gesagt, Desktopeffekte in dem Fall ausknipsen
<Fuchs> gut, unity geht nicht ohne Desktopeffekte, ist ja schliesslich ein und das selbe. 
<Fuchs> Ubuntu classic auswaehlen beim Anmelden
<rockingwing> okay
<eXelerOn> kann man unity für alle user abschalten? oder gilt das für alle user, wenn ichs bei einem ausgewählt hatte, auch nahm reboot?
<rockingwing> dann muss ich mal das automatische anmelden wieder rausnehmen :D
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: nein, musst Du pro user machen
<eXelerOn> aber einmalig?
<Fuchs> (gut, man koennte es skripten, aber wenn Du nicht mehr als 3 User hast bist Du manuell schneller) 
<Fuchs> eXelerOn: ja, wird gespeichert
<eXelerOn> okay, danke
<deedee> wie mach ich denn in ubuntu mal eben port 22 für ssh auf?
<lookbehind> eXelerOn: Du könntest höchstens Unity ganz vom System schmeißen
<deedee> bei 10.00
<lookbehind> einfach den ssh-Server starten
<eXelerOn> Streamstormer: noch da?
<Fuchs> deedee: am liebsten gar nicht, ansonsten: sshd starten
<lookbehind> normal sollte da keine Firewall laufen.
<Fuchs> ,ssh? deedee 
<rockingwing> gut ich probier das mal eben mit ubuntu classic... ich meld mich wieder ;D
<ShetLandPony> deedee, SSH ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH - Weitere Infos im query ...
<deedee> ok
<deedee> thx
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: bin jetzt wieder da :-) 
<eXelerOn> hab oben die links geschrieben
<eXelerOn> mit classic gehts nu
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: welchen link?
<rockingwing> so
<rockingwing> ein traum
<rockingwing> gleich mal performance testen
<eXelerOn> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400220/
<rockingwing> hab jetz Ubuntu Classis (keine Effekte) genommen, is das richtig?
<rockingwing> *Classic
<Fuchs> ja
<eXelerOn> krass wie viel probleme das unity macht
<usch> eXelerOn: auf jeden fall! gleich runter damit!
<rockingwing> hätte doch bei 10.10 bleiben solln :s
<eXelerOn> das denk ich mir auch
<rockingwing> komisch is auch, dass das trackmania meine enter-taste ned annimmt... kann die drücken so viel ich will, der reagiert darauf ned 
<eXelerOn> bzw, meine mutter brüllt was von wegen " da isn update, soll ich das machen?" "klar"
<usch> reicht apt-get remove unity?
<Fuchs> usch: lass es drauf
<Fuchs> die Diskussion hatten wir oben schon mal 
<Fuchs> nehmt einfach Classic und gut ist
<Fuchs> die Diskussion uebrigens lieber im Offtopickanal :) 
<usch> ^^ ok
<rockingwing> fuchs, herzlichen dank für den tipp
<rockingwing> funktioniert prima, hab jetz sogar 160 fps xD
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: Hm der Treiber scheint normal geladen worden zu sein das einzige was nicht stimmt ist das noch Reste von fgrlx vorhanden sind schau mal in Synaptic ob da nach was vorhanden ist
<Fuchs> rockingwing: keine Ursache
<eXelerOn> synaptic, reste von fgrlx suchen
<rockingwing> nur das ding mit Enter versteh ich ned :/
<eXelerOn> mach ich
<Fuchs> rockingwing: was genau? 
<rockingwing> Das Spiel reagiert ned auf das Drücken der enter-taste
<usch> Fuchs: noch eine frage: metacity --replcace muss doch jetzt bei mir in den autostart, damit die effekte das nächste mal auf deaktiviert sind, oder?
<rockingwing> z.b. zum absenden einer chat-nachricht
<Fuchs> rockingwing: schauen, ob die Taste irgendwo fuer ein Binding verwendet wird, ich muss nun leider weg
<rockingwing> ok
<Fuchs> usch: wenn Du classic auswaehlst am Anfang: nein
<Fuchs> ich nun weg.  Viel Erfolg noch. 
<usch> Fuchs: ok, danke.
<eXelerOn> Streamstormer: fglrx-modaliases ist drauf?
<eXelerOn> das entfernen?
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: nein
<eXelerOn> okay
<eXelerOn> sonst nix mit fglrx
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: ok gib mal die Ausgabe von sudo dkms status
<eXelerOn> Streamstormer: muss ich später machen, mein vater muss dringend dran :D
<eXelerOn> hab also so ca 30 mins keine mgölichkeit das einzugeben -.-
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: ok muss auch weg bin in 30 bis 45 minuten wieder on
<eXelerOn> aber ich denke ich scheiß einfach auf unity
<elmargol> kennt jemand eine software die HTML2SVG kann?
<elmargol> würde gerne eine html seite in inkscape importieren
<elmargol> um am layout zu spielen
<hudo> wie kann ich eine datei entfernen, die im Systemprotokollbetrachter versehentlich aufgefuehrt ist
<ppq> hudo: du meinst ksystemlog? also den kde-"systemprotokollbetrachter"? dann: einstellungen -> ksystemlog einrichten
<lookbehind> willst du die Datei löschen? Oder das sie nicht mehr im Protokollbetrachter angezeigt wird?
<deedee> uff grad OpenSSH installiert...aber hat der jetzt n pw reingemacht udn automatisch generiert oder wie
<deedee> komm da nicht druff
<lookbehind> Normal meldest du dich über den gleichen Benutzernamen und das gleiche Passwort an, als wenn du direkt an dem Rechner sitzen würdest
<deedee> jo bin aber über livecd drin
<deedee> das hat kein pw glaub ich
<jokrebel> cu
<deedee> soweit ich weiß
<lookbehind> ah so, ne, dann musst du lokal erstmal ein Passwort vergeben, sonst wird das nix
<lookbehind> oder du registrierst einen SSH-Key :)
<deedee> ne besser nicht
<hudo> ppq, ich meine den von gnome
<deedee> ok ich probier ersters
<deedee> *such anlleitung*
<lookbehind> Anwendungen => Zubehör => Terminal => "passwd"
<deedee> ah oder so:P thx
<lookbehind> Ich nehme an, das ist nur eine kurzfristige Lösung? Und vermutlich auch nur im LAN?
<deedee> jepp
<deedee> platten spiegeln von server a nach b
<lookbehind> Sonnst müsste man sich nämlich über die Sicherheit des SSH-Servers noch son paar Gedanken machen ;)
<usch> so, bin jetzt unter natty im classic-modus ohne effekte drin. nun spinnt das video overlay rum (z.b. rechtsklick ins videofenster im vlc). kann jemand was damit anfangen?
<usch> (ati, fglrx)
<lookbehind> was heißt "spinnt rum"? (Nicht das ich groß Erfahrung mit ATI-Karten hätte :) )
<usch> sorry für die ungenaue ausdrucksweise: das video überlagert immer das kontextmenü und alles andere.
<usch> also wenn ich einen rechtsklick ins video-fenster mache, dann wird das menü für einen bruchteil einer sekunde angezeigt und dann wieder vom video überdeckt.
<lookbehind> is das nur im VLC? Oder bei jedem Video?
<Guest11672> hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand kurz ein paar Webseiten zeigen, bzw. informationen geben zum Thema Ubuntu Server Netzwerk Clustering, sprich verbund mehrerer Server zum Zusammenschließen der Rechenkapizität
<beaslin> hi
<TheInfinity> Guest11672: http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&client=opera&hs=FM1&rls=de&q=cluster+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=g2&aql=&oq=
<ShetLandPony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/6gw9t55 | cluster ubuntu - Google-Suche
<usch> lookbehind: also zumindest vlc und totem.
<dadrc> Und https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<Guest11672> okay, soweit war ich schon. wie muss ich mir denn das vorstellen? sind das denn die richtigien begriffe nach denen ich suche? 
<MrRagga> Guest11672: woher sollen wir wissen, ob es die richtigen begriffe sind, wenn wir nicht wissen, was du vor hast?
<TheInfinity> Guest11672: sind zumindest einige der begriffe.
<beaslin> ist es möglich in unity, dass die menüs immer angezeigt werden?
<lookbehind> usch: Ok, dann scheints wirklich mit den Video-Modes der GraKa zusammen zu hängen
<TheInfinity> Guest11672: du solltest dir aber VERDAMMT viel anlesen wenn du sowas machen willst. das ist kein 2 stundenprojekt ;)
<lookbehind> beaslin: Welche Menüs meinst du denn?
<beaslin> appmenu
<beaslin> von den programmen
<Guest11672> gerne :D ich möchte mir ein "kleines Projekt" für die Ferien vornehmen :D
<lookbehind> Meinst du das Dash? Was du oben Rechts in der Ecke aufrufen kannst?
<lookbehind> ähhh, links
<TheInfinity> Guest11672: dann viel spaß mit den 2 einstiegslinks. damit sollte man viel machen können. :)
<beaslin> nein, die menüs werden in der oberen taskleiste angezeigt
<Guest11672> google anlesen wird aber problematisch was? :D
<lookbehind> Ach, du meinst das Global-Menu?
<Guest11672> also es gibt nicht grad zufällig in der wiki nen artikel oder?
<beaslin> ja
<lookbehind> Hm, gute Frage... damit hab ich mich nie beschäftigt
<rockingwing> unter unity?
<rockingwing> oder wo meinst du, beaslin
<beaslin> yo
<rockingwing> hm
<MrRagga> Guest11672: dann lies dich mal in linux-ha, drbd, lvm, cluster-lvm, glusterfs evtl auch noch in ipvs, ldirectord, keepalived ein. damit erschlaegst du viele interessante themen fuer so einen aufbau
<rockingwing> im fenstermodus wirds andauernd angezeigt
<beaslin> nö
<beaslin> ich muss immer mit der maus drüber
<rockingwing> bei XChat hab ich dann das menü im fenster
<beaslin> dass die menüs angezeigt werden
<rockingwing> halt wenns ned maximiert is
<beaslin> achso
<Guest11672> hab dank :)
<beaslin> is das möglich? :O
<lookbehind> hm, man müsste vielleicht mal im gconf-editor suchen, ob man dazu ne Einstellung findet... dürfte aber ne ziemliche Fummelei werden
<usch> lookbehind: ja, leider. (video) habe im amdcccle mal ein paar einstellungen durchgeklickt, aber hat alles nix gebracht. kann es vielleicht am treiber liegen? (aber mit compiz + desktopeffekten funktioniert es komischerweise.)
<lookbehind> vielleicht... keine Ahnung... muss gestehen, dass ich nie eine ATI-Karte besessen habe :)
<monkeyD> wie kann man in xubuntu den dateienmanager wählen? ich habe dummerweise nautilus gewählt und möchte jetzt den standard zurück
<usch> mist... na gut. also entweder compiz mit einem leichten ruckeln oder metacity mit diesem video-overlay-problem...
<dadrc> monkeyD, in den Einstellungen von xfce (xfce4-settings-manager) kannst du Standardanwendungen festlegen, unter anderem den Dateimanager
<monkeyD> dadrc: ok
<monkeyD> dadrc: eine frage noch, ich habe meine desktopsymbole geändert
<monkeyD> wenn ich sie in xfce raustrage bekomme ich nur die standard symbole des ordners angezeigt
<monkeyD> was muss ich machen damit auf meinem desktop die symbole angezeigt werden die ich will ?
<monkeyD> auf meinem dateienmanager werden sie problemlos angezeigt
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, ob das machbar ist
<dadrc> Wenn ja, weiß ich nicht wie
<monkeyD> dadrc: eins noch, mein freund hat nen o2 surfstick und der hat probleme damit in 11.04
<monkeyD> kennst du ein tutorial wie man das installiert ?
<dadrc> Guck mal da: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Verbindungen#Huawei
<monkeyD> also sollte das ganz automatisch gehen ?
<leszek> hi
<leszek> kann es sein das magic sysreq-key bei nouveau zu einem black screen führt von dem man nur mit einem magic sysreq RESUB also zwangsneustart wieder rauskommt ?
<dadrc> monkeyD, laut der Liste da kommt es auf die genaue Version an, mehr weiß ich aber auch nicht
<leszek> magic sysreq-key + k meinte ich
<usch> lookbehind: mit dem radeon-treiber sieht es schon besser aus. :)
<usch> btw: hat jemand eine ahnung, wie man panels auf einen anderen monitor verschieben kann? alt+klick funzt bei 11.04 nicht mehr.
<dakira> Moin. Habe gerade festgestellt, dass Acrobat Reader (aus dem canonical partner repo) unter natty nicht funktioniert, weil im global menu keine eintraege angezeigt werden. gibt es da eine loesung?
<usch> dakira: hast du das appmenu-applet im panel? das vielleicht mal aus dem panel löschen.
<dakira> usch: das appmenu will ich ja behalten.. wusste eben nicht, dass es appmenu heisst.. eine google-suche mit appmenu statt global menu hat mich zu diesem bug inkl. workaround gebracht: https://bugs.launchpad.net/appmenu-gtk/+bug/664647
<dakira> usch: man kann es auf einer per-app-basis deaktivieren
<eXelerOn> Streamstormer: wieder da, was sollte ich nochmal eingeben?
<eXelerOn> sudo dkms status
<eXelerOn> ich schau ma
<eXelerOn> Streamstormer: gibbets nicht, dkms
<usch> dakira: ah ok. benutzt du zufällig truecrypt? da gibts auch einen bug mit dem hauptmenü..
<dakira> usch: aendere die .desktop-Datei des Programms und trage statt "Exec <befehl>" dies ein: "Exec env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= <befehl>"
<dakira> usch: siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationMenu#Troubleshooting
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: probier erst mal ein sudo apt-get purge fglrx
<usch> Streamstormer: oh ja, das ist immer eine gute idee :)
<usch> dakira: thx
<dakira> usch: sorry.. die Zeile muss natuerlich so heissen: Exec=env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= truecrypt
<dakira> usch: wichtig ist das leerzeichen hinter UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=, damit die variable gleich null gesetzt wird
<Streamstormer> eXelerOn: Was zeigt er an?
<usch> dakira: danke, habs schon über den shortcut im panel gemacht und funktioniert einwandfrei. danke!
<usch> dakira: mit ein wenig programmiererfahrung denkt man sich den letzten zusatz :P ^^
<usch> wie siehts mit dem verschieben von panels auf einen anderen monitor aus? ideen?
<robert___> hallo zusammen, ich habe hier 11.04 und Evolution 2.32.2 und möchte gern das Fenster unter den E-Mails entfernen (das wo die E-Mails gleich geöffnet werden), wie ist das möglich?
<dakira> usch: wird DAS (es gibt doch nur noch eines) Panel nicht ohnehin auf allen Monitoren angezeigt? zumindest bei nvidia twinview ist das so.
<usch> dakira: also ich habe oben und unten jeweils ein panel und die sind auch nur auf einem monitor. finde ich auch ganz gut so, aber ich hätte auf dem anderen monitor nochmal das gleiche. dann werden nämlich in der taskbar genau die fenster angezeigt, die auf dem jeweiligen bildschirm geöffnet sind. und bei den alten ubuntu-versionen konnte man die panels mit alt+klick verschieben, nur ist das unter natty leider nicht mehr so.
<usch> meine vorgehensweise bisher: rechtsklick auf ein panel > neues panel > dieses panel dann auf den anderen monitor verschieben und den ganzen kram hinzufügen, den ich so brauche.
<robert___> habs gefunden unter "Ansicht" "Vorschau" "Nachrichtenvorschau anzeigen" oder einfach "Strg+M"
<dakira> usch: in natty ist unten kein panel.. was fuer einen desktop benutzt du denn ueberhaupt? wegen des appmenu bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass du unity nutzt.
<usch> aso, sorry. ich nutze den alten desktop ohne unity. ist mir zu viel spielerei. ^^ aber das appmenu-applet gibt's da trotzdem noch.
<Adita_Virgen> QUIERES VERME? HACE CALRO Y TENGO LA CAMARA CONECTADA
<dAnjou> aha
<dakira> usch: ich habe unity sehr zu schaetzen gelernt..  dieses video ist da sehr hilfreich gewesen mich zu ueberzeugen: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4472015615/how-i-multitask-in-unity
<Cholericker> Hallo, ich habe ein Logitech g35, das ist ein 7.1 Headset, kann aber nur 2.0 verwenden, weiß jemand wie ich das Problem beheben kann ?
<ppq> Cholericker: guck mal im ubuntuusers wiki, stichwort pulseaudio und surroundsound
<Cholericker> Hey, wollte ich auch machen, aber i.wie ist zurzeit ubuntuusers down
<ppq> da kann man in einer konfigurationsdatei die anzahl der kanäle festlegen (8 in deinem fall)
<ppq> dann: ubuntuwiki.de (statischer mirror, veraltet)
<usch> dakira: mich überzeugt es nicht. aber das kann ja jeder machen, wie er will. :)
<Cholericker> vielen dank!
<ppq> ah, ubuntuwiki.de leitet zur zeit auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de um
<Fuchs> google cache funktioniert 
<ppq> ist wohl doch nicht off ;)
<Fuchs> nein, aber instabil, uns ist ein DB Server gestorben (zum gefuehlten fuenften mal gesagt heute) 
<usch> jo, ist immer mal off.
 * ppq liests zum ersten mal
<usch> Fuchs: einer von wie vielen?
<Cholericker> dann geht es aber erst seit 2 Minuten wieder ;-)
<Fuchs> usch: hier Offtopic. #ubuntuusers. 
<drako> hab eine frage... wieso bleibt meine maus immer im rechten eck hängen ? und reagiert nicht mehr... ubuntu 10.04
<leszek> drako: hast du evtl. effekte aktiviert und im rechten eck irgendwas assoziert, dass er nicht ausführen kann ?
<drako> leszek: ne hab nur compiz mit extra effekten..
<drako> nix anderes.. keine widgets oda screenlets..
<leszek> drako: das compiz reicht ja schon
<leszek> da kann man für ecken bestimmte effekte auslösen lassen
<drako> ne auch wenns komplett aus ist.. ohne irgendwelche effekte.. ohne ccsdm effekte.. garnichts..
<drako> hängt meine maus immer im rechten Eck..
<drako> und das habe ich vorher nie gehabt...
<unicom> @drako - passiert das schon beim anmeldebildschirm (login)?
<drako> nicht immer ... weil ich autolog hab.. aber da is es mir auch schon mal aufgefallen.. dachte zuerst dass es meine maus ist..
<usch> aaaaaaaahhhhhhh, ich kann die panels verschieben!! http://chrisjean.com/2009/11/03/move-gnome-panels-to-a-different-monitor-in-ubuntu/
<ShetLandPony> usch's url: http://tinyurl.com/5r55rmy |   Move Gnome Panels to a Different Monitor in Ubuntu :: Chris Jean
<usch> danke, lieber bot.
<empinator> hab gerade meinen svn-server von 1.4 auf 1.6  geupdated. Der Zugriff der clients erfolgt über https auf den apache in dem das repos liegt. Keiner der clients hat ein problem, ausser der build-server. nach der authentifizierung kommt nur eine Internal Error (500) meldung vom apache zurück. in den logs des apaches kann ich auch nichts finden. eine neue client-version hat auch nicht geholfen. hat noch jemand eine idee?
<TheInfinity> empinator: loglevel hochsetzen. apache im non deaemon mode laufen lassen
<sb69> grüße
<sb69> kennt jemand ne gute software zum musik schneiden/bearbeiten?
<dadrc> audacity
<seven_> hi, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den windows font tahoma zum installieren bekomme ?
<lookbehind> @ seven: Is der nicht bei den Restricted-Extras dabei?
<seven_> lookbehind: weiss nicht, brauch den für die Firma :(
<seven_> ich hab aber die Restricted-Extras installiert ...
<lookbehind> Hm, also is es eher eine rechtliche Frage, wo du das Ding legal her bekommst? Ich weiß nicht in wiefern die Restricted-Extras gegen deutsches Recht verstoßen, glaube aber nicht...
<dadrc> Guck dir das hier mal anhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459709
<dadrc> Link in heile: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459709
<macbook4-1> ubuntu von festplattenpartition auf festplattenpartition installieren? (macbook 4,1 ohne cd-rom laufwerk) http://pastebin.ca/2062664
<mgolisch> macbook4-1: am einfachsten waer ein usb stick
<mgolisch> hast du sowas?
<macbook4-1> ja, ich habe eben versucht nach der anleitung auf ubuntu.com (angeklickt usb-stick und mac) von usb-stick zu installieren
<macbook4-1> aber ich konnte leider nicht booten bzw als bootmedium auswählen beim systemstart
<macbook4-1> ich befürchte das der usb stick nicht geeignet ist?
<mgolisch> man muss irgendson scheiss druecken normal
<mgolisch> oder hast du nen gescheiten bootloader installiert?
<macbook4-1> ja die alt taste, dort wurde er mir aber nicht angezeigt ich habs danach mit refit probiert wurde aber auch nichtangezeigt
<mgolisch> jo dann ist wohl was an dem usb stick falsch
<mgolisch> falsch partitioniert, kein bootloader drauf etc
<mgolisch> oder es geht mit dem einfach nicht(diesen fall hatte ich persoehnlich aber noch nie)
<sdx23> Bei etwas Erfahrung könnte man auf debootstrap zurückgreifen. Aber im Allgemeinen ist ein vernünftig funktionierender Stick sinnvoller/einfacher.
<macbook4-1> http://pastebin.ca/2062675 das habe ich gemacht anleitung von ubuntu.com und hat auch geklappt nur eben nicht von apple oder refit erkannt
<empinator> TheInfinity: danke, die Ursache dass ich in den logs nichts finden konnte war ein DNS problem. Er hatte sich bei einem veralteten svn-server versucht zu authentifizieren. obwohl die dns-auflösung scheinbar richtig war (laut konsole)
<sdx23> Hm, wenn ich recht erinnere kann man die iso direkt darauf-dden, ohne irgendwas zu konvertieren. 
<mgolisch> noe
<jokrebel> re
<mgolisch> waer mir zumindest neu
<mgolisch> wobei evtl haben die neuen cds was anderes als isolinux als bootloader
<mgolisch> denn das kann eigentlich auf was anderem als ner cd/dvd nicht gehen
<mgolisch> hab ich noch nie probiert, die anleotung hoert sich aber fuer mich irgendwie komisch an
<sdx23> Bei Squeeze ist das definitiv so, und ich meinte Ubuntu konnte das schon davor.
<mgolisch> zur not netbook dingens nehmen das kann man 1:1 auf den stick buegeln
<mgolisch> muss man dann halt ubuntu-desktop nachinstallieren
<macbook4-1> ok, also die netbook installation einfach auf den usb stick ziehn? und dann mit alt taste booten?
<macbook4-1> hoert sich verdächtig einfach an :))
<mgolisch> ich kack meistens drauf und nem nen usb cdrom :)
<macbook4-1> hab ich nich :( aber da ich gerade apple os x von einer partition auf eine andere installiert habe dachte ich das könnte ich vll mit linux auch und müsste nur ison "grub" udn refit installieren
<gambacherkalbens> hi
<gambacherkalbens> ich brauche hilfe
<gambacherkalbens> meine server-installation will sich nicht mit dem inet verbinden
<gambacherkalbens> was kann ich machen?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> hi, mein Launcher (linke Seitenleiste) wird nicht mehr ausgeblendet - ein Tipp für mich?
<usch> gambacherkalbens: netzwerkkabel einstecken?
<gambacherkalbens> steckt ... loool
<gambacherkalbens> keine ahnung
<gambacherkalbens> sende ich einen ping an den router, klappts
<gambacherkalbens> send eich einen ping zu zb amazon klappts nicht
<LetoThe2nd> *Vermutung* statische ip vergeben, aber keine route/dns/gateway eingetragen.
<frostschutz> amazon antwortet nicht auf pings, normal..
<LetoThe2nd> ergo: keine namensauflösung.
<Thomas_Zahreddin> gambacherkalbens: ping 8.8.8.8
<jokrebel> jo - DNS-Problem … vielleicht ja irgend nen Exoten eingetragen der grad offline ist.
<anditouzani> hallo
<gambacherkalbens> thomas: versuchs grade, scheint nicht zu klappen
<gambacherkalbens> außerdem: unable to resolve host [pc-name]
<gambacherkalbens> ich krieg die krise...
<seven_> dadrc: danke für Tahoma ;)
<Jumpfrog> Wunderschönen gute Tag :) kennt sich jemand mit Eclipse /SVN Plugin und mountrechten/Rechtevergabe aus?
<Frickelpit> Jumpfrog: nee aber mit metafragen
<Frickelpit> ,frag? Jumpfrog 
<ShetLandPony> Jumpfrog: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Jumpfrog> oki dann will ich doch mal meine Problem schildern. 
<gambacherkalbens> Thomas_Zahreddi1 - noch da?
<Thomas_Zahreddi1> gambacherkalbens: ja
<gambacherkalbens> guuut
<frostschutz> gambacherkalbens: wie bezieht die kiste denn ihre ip? dhcp? statisch?
<gambacherkalbens> wie finde ich raus, wie die kiste ihre ip bezieht?
<Thomas_Zahreddi1> gambacherkalbens: auf meinem Desktop (=11.04) ist die ganze Session unbrauchbar geworden, bin jetzt auf dem Laptop
<gambacherkalbens> ihre ip lautet 192.168.21.30
<frostschutz> gambacherkalbens: in den netzwerkeinstellungen auf dhcp gehen, falls es das gibt
<gambacherkalbens> bin auf der konsole
<gambacherkalbens> ist eine server-version
<Jumpfrog> Ich nutze Ubuntu 11.04 mit Fluxbox. Habe jetzt Eclipse installiert und das SVN Plugin installiert und eine Verbindung zu Redmine aufgebaut. Wenn ich jetzt allerdings ein Projekt "runterladen"(check out) will bekomme ich immer die Meldung das auf dem Workspace keine Berechtigungen vorhanden sind. Mein Workspace liegt auf einer Partition, auf welche Windows und Ubuntu Zugriff haben. Ich habe die UID beim Mounten schon versuc
<Jumpfrog> ht auf mich zu setzen. Hat funktioniert, aber führte nicht zur Lösung des Problems.
<gambacherkalbens> meine chefin bringt mich um...
<LetoThe2nd> gambacherkalbens: wir sagten bereits oben, was wir vermuten. hast du das alles geprüft? namensauflösung ist ok? DNS usw gesetzt? jammer nicht rum, sondern tu was - oder sei ruhig.
<frostschutz> gambacherkalbens: hatte noch nie ein ubuntu server. bei debian ist das dann /etc/network/interfaces
<frostschutz> gambacherkalbens: wenn der ping auf die 8.8.8.8 nicht geht dann ist mindestens dein gateway nicht gesetzt. und wenns da schon hängt kann man das mit dem server eigentlich vergessen ;)
<usch> Jumpfrog: funktioniert denn svn co <pfad> in einem anderen ordner, z.b. deinem home-ordner?
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht einfach mal gegenüber der chefin/dem admin/dem papa/whatever zugeben, dass mans verbockt hat und den/die das richten lassen.
<Jumpfrog> usch: das hätte ich noch erwähnen sollen. In meinem home Ordner funktioniert es ohne Probleme.
<Jumpfrog> usch: Dazu sollte ich noch sagen das es sich bei Eclipse um die Version 3.6.2 Classic handelt. Welche somit nicht über die Repos installiert wurden ist sondern einfach entpackt wurde!
<sdx23> Jumpfrog: magst du die Ausgabe von "mount" und von "id" mal bitte in ein NoPaste geben?
<usch> Jumpfrog: kannst du ohne eclipse auf den workspace-ordner schreiben?
<usch> sdx23 macht das - mount-problem :)
<usch> afk
<sdx23> und vielleicht auch gleich noch ein "ls -al" auf das Workspace-Verzeichnis.
<hpeter> hi 
<Jumpfrog> sdx23: http://codeviewer.org/view/code:1ad0 ich habe noch fstab dazu gegeben.
<hpeter> sind die "speziellen" formatierungs optionen für platten mit 4k sektoren unter ubuntu11.04 noch notwendig, oder wird das inzwischen automatisch richtig erkannt?
<Jumpfrog> usch: ja ohne eclipse konnte ich bis jetzt alles darauf machen was ich wollte. Ein Kumpel hat mal bei gestartetem Eclipse den Befehl "ps | grep ecli" eingegeben und dabei gab es keine Ausgabe. Also wurde wie es scheint, kein eclipse unter meinem User gestartet. So ist zumindest die Vermutung
<Jumpfrog> sdx23: sorry, hab das mit "ls -la" zuspät gesehen. hier noch die Ausgabe : http://codeviewer.org/view/code:1ad1
<usch> Jumpfrog: ps ax | grep eclipse wäre richtig gewesen
<sdx23> Jumpfrog: der Kram liegt unterhalb von /windows#? Das sieht ansich ok aus. Abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass alles ausführbar ist. Als welcher User eclipse läuft, sagt dir "ps aux | grep eclipse"
<Jumpfrog> usch, sdx23: ok, mit dem Befehl bekomm ich eine Ausgabe :) der Kram liegt deswegen unter /windows, weil ich bei der Installation von Ubuntu damals eine "windowspartition" angelegt lassen habe, welche dann von der Installationsroutine von Ubuntu direkt in windows benannt wurde. 
<leszek> re
<surrender> hi zusammen
<surrender> ich habe mein ubtunu 10.10 vom usb stick installiert. jetzt möchte ich den stick formatieren damit ich ihn wieder für andere dinge nutzen kann. leider klappt es mit gparted nicht. kann mir dabei vllt jemand helfen?
<Frickelpit> ,fn? surrender 
<ShetLandPony> surrender: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<surrender> ja ich probier#s grad nichtmal, damit ich den fehler beschreiben kann.
<Jumpfrog> usch, sdx23: Wenn ich Eclipse als root ausführe, funktionert es. Wie ich es mir gedacht habe. Fehlermeldung ohne root: svn: Cannot write to '/windows/workspace/Afteroids/trunk/test/shapes/.svn/log': /windows/workspace/Afteroids/trunk/test/shapes/.svn/log (Keine Berechtigung)
<surrender> so habe jetzt die laufwerke in gparted alktualisiert. bekomme jetzt 7.50GB nicht zugeteilt angezeigt aber im Nautilus kann ich den Stick ansprechen und mir wenden die daten angezeigt.
<surrender> bekomme ein rotes icon angezeigt mit einem ausrufe zeichen: unbekannte partiotinstabelle
<sdx23> Jumpfrog: svn co irgendwo unterhalb /windows mal direkt in ner Shell probiert? Ich hab das dumpfe Gefühl, er möchte gerne Permissions ändern, was er sinnvollerweise nicht kann.
<Jumpfrog> sdx23: die Permissions für die log Datei sieht wirklich etwas komisch aus, im vergleich zu den anderen. Nur habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich das SVN Plugin direkt in der Shell starte.
<sdx23> Nicht das Plugin. svn selbst. Einfach "svn co http://example.com/repo"
<Jumpfrog> sdx23: svn habe ich so noch garnicht installiert. ich werde es jetzt aber mal tun. Melde mich gleich.
<macbook4-1> ich probier es jetzt mal mit dem usbstick, unetbootin, kubuntu und refit - bis gleich
<Jumpfrog> sdx23: Bei allen Dateien, die er übertragen hat, steht am Anfang ein großes A und in der letzen Zeile steht: "Ausgecheckt, Revision2" ausgeführt, ohne rootrechte!
<sdx23> Jumpfrog: Dann ist das offenbar etwas spezifisches des Eclipse-Plugins. 
<Jumpfrog> sdx23: ok, könnte es dann einfach nur an den Rechten des Plugins liegen? Die Rechte sehen so aus : -rw-r--r--
<sdx23> Jumpfrog: Nö. An den Rechten, die das Plugin auf die Dateien setzen möchte.
<anditouzani> hallo. ich hätte eine frage. und zwar möchte ich mehrere webdavs bei mir einbinden. unter orte - verbindung zu server funktioniert das auch. da hat das auch mit den lesezeichen funktioniert. meine frage: kann ich mehrere lesezeichen in orte gruppieren. ich finde die liste so nämlich unpraktisch. ich hätte lieber ein überverzeichnis unter dem dann die einzelnen webdavs sind. geht das?
<Jumpfrog> sdx23: nur komischt das es unter dem /home Verzeichnis geht und auch als root. Also würde ich darauf schließen, das Eclipse / dem Plugin nur die entsprechenden Berechtigung fehlen um als mein Benutzer etwas zu ändern.
<macbook-4-1> ich würde so gerne auf ubuntu umsteigen, aber ich kriegs nicht hin
<macbook-4-1> kann man eine festplattenpartition so bearbeiten das ich mit ihr wie mit einer live-cd hochfahren bzw. installieren kann?
<Jumpfrog> macbook-4-1: was soll das für einen Sinn haben?
<macbook-4-1> ich habe kein cd laufwerk und der usb stick scheint nicht geeignet zu sein
<macbook-4-1> außerdem könnte ich dann sehr einfach regelmäßig das system neu aufspielen
<macbook-4-1> kann mir niemand helfen? ich finde diesbezüglich nichts im netz
<Jumpfrog> macbook-4-1: Netzwerkboot wäre da noch eine Möglichkeit. Die mir jetzt spontan in den Sinn kommt
<macbook-4-1> kannst du mir grob erklären wie das funktioniert?
<Jumpfrog> macbook-4-1: selbst hab ich das noch nie gemacht. solltest vielleicht einfach mal danach Googeln. Sowas wie Netzwerk boot. Was du auf jedenfall brauchst, ist einen anderen PC, welcher ein Laufwerk besitzt, wo die Ubuntu CD eingelegt ist.
<macbook-4-1> ne habe ich nicht :/
<Paria87> hiiii ... kann mir einer mit nem kleinen problem in sachen ubuntu weiter helfen:)
<macbook-4-1> aber wenn es möglich ist auf einem macbook eine ubuntu partition zu booten dann muss es doch auch möglich sein eine ubuntu partition mit dem installer bzw. live-system zu booten
<Fuchs> Paria87: hoechstens wenn Du es in den Raum wirfst
<Fuchs> sonst: nein
<Jumpfrog> macbook-4-1: ähh spontan hätte ich gesagt "klar, wieso nicht?" nur übersteigt das leider mein Wissen.
<Paria87> nach dem update vom flash player werden die temp dateien nichtmehr im entsprechenden ordner abgelegt .... wie kann ich das ändern???? hab nur nen umts stick und bei ner 5 gb begrenzung hab ich kein bock jedesmal für nen video meine leitung zu drangsalieren .... wie löse ich also das problemchen:)
<hinterzimmer01> guten abend allerseits. Kennt sich hier wer mit LDAP bzw slapd aus?
<Paria87> heißt das nein :D
<Robert_Zenz> ,frag? hinterzimmer01 
<ShetLandPony> hinterzimmer01: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<hinterzimmer01> ich bin nach diesem "tutorial" hier vorgegangen: http://www.effinger.org/blog/2009/03/22/dovecot-exim-openldap-und-getmail-unter-ubuntu-1-openldap/comment-page-1/#comment-767
<ShetLandPony> hinterzimmer01's url: http://tinyurl.com/6e6pyvj | Seite nicht gefunden   Abraxas
<hinterzimmer01> und nun wollte ich aus der database.ldif eine LDAP-Datenbank machen
<hinterzimmer01> korregiere: http://www.effinger.org/blog/2009/03/22/dovecot-exim-openldap-und-getmail-unter-ubuntu-1-openldap/
<ShetLandPony> hinterzimmer01's url: http://tinyurl.com/5u4pxv7 | Dovecot, Exim, OpenLDAP und getmail unter Ubuntu &#8211; (1) OpenLDAP   Abraxas
<hinterzimmer01> mit folgendem befehl: ldapadd -f database.ldif -x -D "cn=admin,cn=config" -W
<hinterzimmer01> jetz mag er mich aber nicht und sagt ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<hinterzimmer01> obwohl ich ihm des passwort genannt hab, dass ich bei der slapd-installation vergeben hab
<hinterzimmer01> was mach ich falsch?
<hinterzimmer01> bzw ws hab ich vergessen
<hinterzimmer01> *was
<hinterzimmer01> heißt das hier gibts doch keine LDAP-sachverständigen? :D
<grossing> hinterzimmer01, die machen evtl. noch was anderes (essen kochen... ...) als nur auf eine Frage im Channel zu warten
<hinterzimmer01> ...
<hinterzimmer01> ...oder die personifizierte kompetenz ist grade damit beschäftigt ubuntuusers.de wieder richtig zum laufen zu bekommen...
<grossing> mit drängeln stimmst die bestimmt nicht freundlicher </Zaunpfahl>
<hinterzimmer01> war nich bös gemeint.
<Fuchs> die Teams von ubuntuusers.de und dem hier sind eh getrennt, im Forum hast Du aber mit so einer Frage vermutlich mehr Erfolg
<Fuchs> dass sich gerade jemand aktiv hier rumtreibt, der des oefteren mit LDAP zu tun hat, ist eher klein. 
<macbook-4-1> danke an die helfer und bb
<eXelerOn> daddeln
<Woppi> abend
<MonsieurBon> Hi, wenn ich vorne beim PC meine Kopfhörer einstecke, spielt die Musik auf den Boxen welche hinten angeschlossen sind munter weiter. Kann ich das irgendwie einstellen, dass nur entweder oder gespielt wird?
<remus> MonsieurBon: auf das soundicon klicken > dann auf ausgabe > kopfhoerer waehlen
<LupusE> hi
<MonsieurBon> remus, dann habe ich nirgends mehr sound
<remus> MonsieurBon: hast du die kopfhoerer via frontpamnel angeschlossen?
<remus> ueberpruefe bitte deine config im "alsamixer"
<remus> anwendungen > zubehoer > terminal > "alsamixer"
<remus> da steht was von "front" und mach da die lautstaerke etwas hoeher^^
<MonsieurBon> remus, die ist voll offen
<LupusE> front hat wohl kaum was mit dem front panel zu tun ... (5.1 vs headphone)
<LupusE> aber was ist genau das problem?
<MonsieurBon> LupusE, wenn ich vorne meine Kopfhörer einstecke, möchte ich gerne, dass der Sound nur noch darüber ausgegeben wird. Momentan habe ich dann aber Sound auf den Kopfhörern und auf den Boxen welche hinten angeschlossen sind.
<northalpha> wie kann ich so nette sachen wie inicator-cpufreq beim unity dingsi oben neben die uhr plazieren?
<LupusE> intel HDA? dann geh auf alsa-project.org und lade dir den alktuellen treiber? 
<remus> achso, dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden, sorrs monster
<MonsieurBon> LupusE, jop, mach ich mal
<LupusE> MonsieurBon: der tipp stammt zwar aus licid zeiten, beschreibt aber 100% dein problem.
<LupusE> err, lcid
<LupusE> +u
<LupusE> (mal wieder zu viel getrunken)
<remus> LupusE: Prost^^
<jojo4> hallo, wenn ich ubuntu auf meinem laptop installiere, wird dann der komplette bootsektor neu beschrieben? ich frage das weil ich einen virus auf habe der sich auch im bootsektor festsetzt
<LupusE> jojo4: update-grub hilft (ggf grub-update)
<LupusE> damit wird der bootsektor komplett ueberschrieben.
<LupusE> wenn du ein virus hast: palle platt und von vorne anfangen ...
<LupusE> err, platte
<remus> jojo4: Der bootsector wurd neu geschrieben, mit grub. Grub erkennt mehrere systeme automatisch wie windows und co :-)
<northalpha> keiner eine idee?
<remus> jojo4:  aso nich ganz gelesen
<jojo4> auf dem laptop ist momentan nur windows, ich würde nun parallel dazu ubuntu draufspielen, somit müsste das problem behoben sein, oder?
<remus> jojo4: aber er wird denke ich ueberschrieben :-)
<LupusE> jojo4: (fixmbr schreibt den bootsektor auch komplett neu ...  google sagt mehr)
<jojo4> ok, danke
<LupusE> northalpha: bei der fragestellung? nein.
<northalpha> schade
<northalpha> ;)
<MonsieurBon> LupusE, der stable release der alsa-driver ist 1.0.24, welches bei mir bereits installiert ist!
<remus> northalpha: sorry, bin momentan unter debian mit lxde :D wuerd dir gerne helfen :-/
<MonsieurBon> Hum, das heisst ich habe kein paket alsa-driver installiert, sondern nur alsa-base und alsa-utils
<LupusE> MonsieurBon: war ein versuch ... aber die abhaengigkeit der soundkarte bleibt bestehen ... womoeglich hast du die falsche output einstellung. z.b. ueber eine 7.1 config, die du in der stereokonfig nicth haettest.
<LupusE> MonsieurBon: ich rate dir das 'spundprobleme' wiki zu lesen, da sthets im detail.
<LupusE> ,soundprobleme?
<ShetLandPony> LupusE, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LupusE> das pony gibt es also noch ... da bin ich ja froh ;)
<northalpha> remus: ok nicht schlimm
<noggo> nabend leute
<remus> noggo: ebenfalls :-)
<remus> noggo: kann dir i wie geholfen werden? :-)
<noggo> habe heute<von einem kollegen einen 8GB Usb Stick bekommen den er unter win7 nicht formatieren kann. ich sagte bring mit mach ich unter linux aber irgendwie ist der schreibgeschütz, hat aber keinen schalter 
<remus> mach mal "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<noggo> kann auch keine partitionstabelle erstellen mit gparted
<remus> O.o
<remus> ich kann kaum was zu solcheinem prob sagen... hatte sowas nochnit :/
<LupusE> noggo: germional auf, 'tail -f /var/log/messages' eingeben, stick einstecken, und schauen was er sagt ...
<LupusE> noggo: ich gemute er bekommt zu wenig strom.
<noggo> testdisk drüberlaufen lassen der findet auch nix
<LupusE> err, fermute
<remus> "seufz" komm zwar mit debian jut klar, aber hab noch viel zu lernen *seufz*
<northalpha> wer von euch hat schonmal mit der va-api von splitted desktop in verbndung mit einer ato graka herumgespelt?
<northalpha> iiiiiiii
<noggo> tail: „/var/log/messages“ kann nicht zum Lesen geöffnet werden: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> .oO( gabs da nicht mal so spezielle Sticks mit Passwortschutz oder so? )
<noggo> hab den stick schon mal an usbhub mit externer spannungsversorgung angeschlossen aber das selbe prob
<Arch-Vile2> Es kommt auch vor, dass USB-Sticks den Geist aufgeben und dann so reagieren können.
<noggo> das wäre blöd ist 2monate alt und er hat keine quittung mehr
<remus> noggo: probiers am besten mal ihn umzutauschen falls moeglich
<remus> ah
<remus> auf der andern seite: ein 8gb stick bekommsu schon ab 10 euro.
<remus> also wenn der absolut nimmer will...
<LupusE> stromprobleme kmmen seltenst wegen des ports, meist ist die elektronik des sicks schuld. habe gerade letzten monat winen ueberbruecken muessen, gehe ich recht in der annahme, dass du kein multimeter vorliegen hast?
<LupusE> wenn es nicth um die daten auf den stick geht, dann shcmeiss ihn weg.
<noggo> nö im moment kein multimeter da das ist im firmenwagen
<jokrebel> ...nennt sich wohl U3
<jokrebel> gn8
<LupusE> den kommentar mit U3 habe ich nun nicht verstanden. details?
<KojiroAK> Wie kann man von /dev/urandom eine Natürliche Zahl erhalten?
<KojiroAK> cat /dev/urandom erzeugt nur Zeichensalat.
<Fuchs> darf es auch echo $RANDOM sein, 
<Fuchs> oder muss man Dir wirklich was mit urandom basteln? 
<KojiroAK> Fuchs, oh an $RANDOM hab ich doch total vergessen, wusste es aber mal.
<KojiroAK> Fuchs, danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<fdg> Hallo, ich hab bei der installation probleme kann mir da jemand weiter helfen
<Robert_Zenz> ,frag? fdg
<ShetLandPony> fdg: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<dreamon> Kann es sein, das seit natty kein Wörterbuchsuche applet und auch diverse andere Applets nicht mehr funktionieren?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, inwiefern?
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Der eintrag ist nicht mehr da.. wenn ich auf zum Panel hinzufügen klicke.. 
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, das Wörterbuch sit standardmäßig nicht mehr installiert...ich schau gerade wegen dem Applet.
<bullgard4> dreamon: Auf meinem Natty kann man ein Applet »Wörterbuchsuche« hinzufügen zum Panel, wenn man will.
<dreamon> bullgard4, Hier nicht.. welches Paket ist das denn?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, ist im gnome-dictionary mit dabei.
<dreamon> Bei 10.10 wars noch da.. auch die sensoren sind weg.. da hab ich immer cpu anzeigen lassen.. auch ein netzwerk applet .. da sah ich immer in zahlen den Netzwerkverkehr. 
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, bei mir ist es aber auch nicht in der Liste.
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, wenn ich das in der Konsole aufrufe dann kommt es.. aberals Applet im inzufügen Dialog kann ich es nicht finden.
<bullgard4> dreamon: Das Paket »gnome-dictionary«
<dreamon> bullgard4, gnome-dictionary ist schon die neueste Version.
<bullgard4> dreamon: Bei meinem Natty ist die Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu5 installiert.
<dreamon> bullgard4, DAs war die ausgabe von sudo apt-get install gnome-dictionary.. -> gnome-dictionary ist schon die neueste Version.
<dreamon> Sprich es ist schon installiert.. aber seltsam das es nicht angezeigt wird.. 
<bullgard4> dreamon: Guck mal in Synaptic, ob Du dort gnome-dictionary als »installiert« angezeigt findest.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, machmal killall gnome-panel.
<dreamon> bullgard4, ja ist installiert..
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Hab schon viele reboots gemacht.
<bullgard4> dreamon: Dann liegt es am GNOME-Panel, daß es diese Applets nicht anzeigt.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, ich hatte das dictionary erst installiert, bei mir hat's geholfen. :/
<RichyW> wo kann man einstellen das das betriebssystem sich die Progamme bei herunterfahren merkt??
<dreamon> Robert_Zenz, Hab gerade mal gemacht.. leider negativ. 
<bullgard4> RichyW: [Jaunty, GNOME] System > Preferences > Startup Applications > Startup Applications Preferences > Options > Automatically remember running applications when logging out.
<RichyW> bullgard4: also ich komme nur bis zu Startprogrammeinstellungen und da gibts keine weiteren ''Optionen''
<RichyW> benutze unity
<dreamon> sensor-applets wird auch nicht angezeigt.. seltsamst..
<Robert_Zenz> bullgard4, die Option gibt's aber seit mindestens drei Versionen nicht mehr. ;)
<bullgard4> RichyW: Ich benutze kein Unity.
<Robert_Zenz> bullgard4, ich meinte auch im normalen Gnome-Dialog. ^^
<RichyW> bullgard4: also bei ubuntu 10.10 hatte ich die einstellung noch. gibts da ne andere möglichkeit?
<bullgard4> dreamon: '~$ gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel' (Vorher aber Backup machen!)
<Robert_Zenz> RichyW, den gconf-Schlüssel unter apps -> gnome-session gibt es vielleicht noch, aber ob der was tut weiß ich nicht.
<RichyW> wie kann ich das denn ausprobieren?
<Robert_Zenz> RichyW, gconf-editor starten, Wert setzen und dann testen.
<dreamon> bullgard4, Backup von was?
<bullgard4> dreamon: von Deinem Verzeichnis /home zumindest.
<dreamon> bullgard4, vom ganzen Home verzeichnis.. was macht denn dieser befehl?
<bullgard4> dreamon: Dieser Befehl konfiguriert das GNOME-Panel von Grund auf neu.
<dreamon> bullgard4, das heißt.. es fliegt mir eventuell das Panel um die Ohren.. sprich standard einstellungen.. das zu konfigen wäre ja nicht so Problematisch
<bullgard4> dreamon: Ja, so ist es.
<dreamon> bullgard4, nun hab ich standart genome Panel .. aber leider immer noch kein Wörterbuch zum Hinzufügen.. so ebbas..
<bullgard4> dreamon: Was bedeutet "ebbas"?
<dreamon> bullgard4, ebbas = etwas .. drückt meine Verwunderung aus
<sidolin> hi
<sidolin> kann jemand einen guten client für umts mit 11.04 empfehlen?
<bullgard4> sidolin: Was ist "gut"?
<sidolin> mit network-manager funktioniert es zwar, aber da ich hier ganz am rande des empfangsbereich bin wärs praktisch auch die signalqualität usw. zu sehen
<sidolin> oder zumindest eine nutzerfreundliche fehlermeldung wenn was nicht klappt, ich hab selbst keine probleme wenns nicht klappt das sollen auch weniger linuxaffine user nutzen können
<sidolin> mit network-manager sieht man genaueres nur im syslog
<sidolin> auf umtsmon usw. bin ich zwar schon gestoßen, aber das sieht ziemlich tot aus
<sidolin> und wader, betavine usw. auch
<bullgard4> sidolin: Ich sehe das eher als Schnickschnack an. Wenn ich Signalstärke und Störabstand wissen will und mir die grafische Ausgabe von NetworkManager nicht ausreicht, nehme ich Kommandozeilenwerkzeug. --  Ich kann Dir da nicht helfen.
<sidolin> grunsätzlich seh ich das auch so, aber das soll nicht nur ich nutzen können ;)
<oliver1> Guten Abend. Wie kann ich es verhindern, dass Virtual Box sich beim Starten eines alten Spieles an die Fenstergröße des Spieles anpasst?
<Robert_Zenz> oliver1, die Auflösung vom Spiel ändern.
<oliver1> Master of Orion biete das leider nicht an
<oliver1> das hat mich sehr gewundert
<Robert_Zenz> oliver1, dann wird's problematisch, weil ich glaub nicht das VirtualBox das hochrechnen irgendwo implementiert hat. Wine?
<oliver1> sorry, Pidgin hat gerade den Abgang gemacht...
<oliver1> bin wieder da
<Robert_Zenz> oliver1, dann wird's problematisch, weil ich glaub nicht das VirtualBox das hochrechnen irgendwo implementiert hat. Wine?
<oliver1> ja, unter Wine habe ich es eben versucht. Aber ich stelle gerade fest, dass ich wohl doch schon zu müde bin und werde das auf die TAge verschieben..... :-(
<oliver1> ist ein kleiner Konfigurationsaufwand und ich bin noch zu unerfahren
<Robert_Zenz> oliver1, achso, 1er oder 2er?
<oliver1> 2
<dadrc> MoO2? In DOSBox spielen, geht einfacher.
<Robert_Zenz> oliver1, dadrc, ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen. ;)
<dadrc> Quasi kein Aufwand, Anleitung gibts in der DOSBox-Wiki
<oliver1> ok, dann vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Ist vermerkt
<oliver1> Ich wollte gerade eben alternativ für meine Frau ein Spiel in VB aufspielen. Ich erhalte eine Fehlermeldung, dass dies keine 32 Bit-Anwendung sei.... Ich habe VB hier auf meinem neuen 64 Bit System installiert. Gibt es da villeicht einen Zusammenhang?
<dadrc> Klingt eher, als wäre es eine alte DOS-Anwendungen
<dadrc> Die haben 16Bit
<oliver1> mmhhhh.....ich check das mal auf Amazon. Ist ein Spiel zu der Serie "Desperate HGousewives"
<dadrc> Ok, das wird kein DOS-Spiel sein
<dadrc> Dann bin ich aber überfragt, sorry.
<oliver1> ne, dazu ist es zu jung
<oliver1> Die Req. sind min. eine P IV-Maschine.
<oliver1> mmmhhh....., ich sage meiner Frau unser PC schafft das nicht.... :-D
<oliver1> ich bin dann mal weg. Gute Nacht allerseits
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-18
<tododoc> hat jemand nen howto um phpvirtualbox unter 10.04 zu installieren
<tododoc> habe virtualbox 4
<questionnnn> hi! habe heute einen laptop mit einem i5 2520m prozessor gekauft. wollte mal fragen ob ich da auch ubuntu 64bit installieren kann? ist eigentlich ein 2 kern prozessor kann aber 4 threads gleichzeitig bearbeiten(hyperthreading nennt sich das wohl)
<pARESit> das hat ja erstmal mit 64bit wenig zu tun 
<pARESit> aber bezüglich deiner frage, ja du kannst 64bit installieren 
<questionnnn> pARESit: danke dir. mit der 32bit version kann ich keine 4gb ram adressieren bzw benutzen. bin ich da richtig informiert?
<pARESit> ja das ist richtig ... neuere cpus sind alle 64 bit 
<questionnnn> alles klar. mach mich dann mal ans installieren. danke dir und gute nacht
<pARESit> viel spaß
<lolmatic> will jemand eine einladung zu dropbox?
<tododoc> ???
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
<bullgard4> (Ich möchte phpmyadmin installieren.) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lighttpd: "lighttpd is suitable for serving static media separately from dynamic content." Welche "static media" sind hier z. B. gemeint?
<Guschtel> bullgard4: bilder, html, usw
<bullgard4> Guschtel: Ah!   --  Danke!
<Guschtel> aber auch php geht
<Guschtel> mit fastcgi halt
<mosez> bullgard4: aber glaub nicht das php so einfach wie auf apache laeuft :P
<mosez> ausser du willst das bloed einrichten :)
<mosez> obwohl... mit php5-fpm koennte das vielleicht ganz nett gehen
<mosez> svn status
<bullgard4> mosez: Ich bin noch ganz am Anfang meines MySQL-Abenteuers. Ich habe gerade phpMyAdmin eingerichtet und hatte dabei apache2 ausgewählt. 
<mosez> aber was will man mit phpmyadmin?
<mosez> wozu gibt es navicat... oder https://github.com/einars/tinymy
<bullgard4> mosez: Ich habe es geöffnet. Im linken Fensterausschnitt unterhalb von 5 Symbolen erscheint der Textt: "    * dbBegriffe2011 (2); * information_schema (28); * menagerie (1); * mysql (23); * phpmyadmin (9); Please select a database." --  Was bedeuten die Zahlen in den runden KIlammern?
<mosez> die anzahl der tabellen
<bullgard4> mosez: Das Programm phpMyAdmin hat mir eine Frau aus dem örtlichen Linux-Computerclub empfohlen als Erleichterung gegenüber der reinen Kommandozeilen-Bedienung.
<mosez> ich finde phpmyadmin schrecklich
<mosez> wenn man nicht gerade kunden drauf zugreifen lassen will rate ich eher zu loesungen wie navicat oder tinymy
<bullgard4> mosez: Und nach Deiner Meinung sind navicat oder https://github.com/einars/tinymy bessere Alternativen zu phpMyAdmin?
<mosez> navicat ist halt ne desktop app. die kannst du allerdings auch ueber ssh oder http tunneln wenn du deinen mysql port nicht oeffentlich freigebene willst
<mosez> und tinymy ist halt n abgespecktes phpmyadmin. das passt in eine einzige datei =)
<bullgard4> mosez: Ich will eine große Datenbank damit verwalten und sie nicht öffentlich machen.
<mosez> nimm doch navicat mit ssh tunnel? ist noch am sichersten
<mosez> ich hab bei mir allerdings einfach den myssql port geoeffnet und lasse verbindungen von aussen zu
<bullgard4> mosez: Als Frontend für meine große Datenbank stelle ich mir vor, wieder LibreOffice Base zu verwenden.
<mosez> base hab ich nie genutzt
<bullgard4> mosez: Base ist vielleicht gut für kleine Datenbanken wie z. B. für eine CD-Sammlung. Aber bei 56000 Datensätzen ist Base an der Grenze seiner Leistungsfähigkeit.
<bullgard4> mosez: Ich meine Base mit einer eingebetteten HSQL-Datenbank.
<noxs> guten morgen
<mosez> bullgard4: schau dir mal navicat an. http://www.navicat.de/en/download/download.html navicat for mysql lite.
<mosez> bullgard4: das hab ich jedenfalls recht gern im einsatz... auch fuer groessere datenbanken.
<mosez> und damit kann ich wenigstens auch auf den mssql server von meinem kunden zugreifen
<mosez> zumindest wenn ich endlich mal die kommerzielle version kaufen wuerde
<mosez> ach ne, die linux version kann das nicht :(
<bullgard4> mosez: Bei phpMyAdmin erhoffe ich mir, daß ich bei auftauchenden Schwierigkeiten Hilfe im örtlichen Computerclub  bekommen werde. --  Welchen Vorteil hat denn navicat gegenüber phpMyAdmin?
<mosez> das es eine desktop applikation ist und keine web applikation
<mosez> und was soll man schon fuer schwierigkeiten bekommen?
<bullgard4> mosez: "eine desktop applikation ... und keine web applikation" <- Das ist schon ein gewichtiges Argument für mich. Ich werde das mal in Augenschein nehmen, nachdem ich mit phpMyAdmin etwas vertraut bin. 
<mosez> bullgard4: viel spass
<bullgard4> Welche Schwierigkeiten aufgetaucht sind, weiß man immer erst im Nachhinein. Bei Base dachte ich auch zuerst, daß es keine Schwierigkeiten geben würde.
<bullgard4> mosez: Vielen Dank!
<tododoc> moin gibts ein rdp client der der rdp profile start? ich nutze phpvirtualbox und möchte mich mit den clients verbinden. ubuntu 10.04 lts findet im moment noch keinen passenden client.
<mosez> tododoc: tsclient?
<tododoc> mosez, ok ich schau mir den mal an 
<mosez> tododoc: da gibts profile die man speichern kann, ich hab sogar n icon in meiner gnome classic leiste, wenn ich draufklicke wird mir ne liste aller vorhandener profile angezeigt.
<tododoc> mosez, die heißen dann leider .tsclient und nicht .rdp 
<mosez> tododoc: noe
<mosez> tododoc: ls ~/.tsclient ergibt bei mir last.tsc  mru.tsc  srvde002.rdp  srvde025.rdp  srvde089.rdp
<tododoc> mosez, ok ich kann die rdp dateien öffnen, er liest dann auch die ip aus, verbindet sich aber nicht mit der virtuellen maschiene
<Thomas_Zahreddin> moin, in welches Skript muss ich was einfügen, wenn ich ein Programm wie synergys starten möchte, noch bevor sich ein Benutzer angemeldet hat?
<tododoc> mosez, error: channel_register
<mosez> tododoc: was versuchst du denn ueberhaupt?
<tododoc> mosez, ich habe virtualbox mit phpvirtualbox. um sich mit einer vm zuverbinden brauche ich nur auf einen link klicken und der öffnet die rdp verknüpfung. vom mac und und windows pc gehts, ich habe leider noch keinen linux client gefunden, der mir dir rdp config aufmacht und mich mit der vm verbindet.
<bullgard4> Nautilus zeigt die Verzeichnisikonen  von /var/lib/gdem, /var/lib/mysql und /var/lib/php5 mit einem Emblem "weißes schräges Kreuz" an. Was bedeutet dieses weiße schräge Kreuz?
<tododoc> wenn ich rdesktop ip:port mache, kann ich mich mit den vms verbinden 
<bullgard4> s/gdem/gdm/
<mosez> tododoc: dann weiss ich nicht was da fuer profile generiert werden
<ShetLandPony> bullgard4 meant: Nautilus zeigt die Verzeichnisikonen  von /var/lib/gdm, /var/lib/mysql und /var/lib/php5 mit einem Emblem "weißes schräges Kreuz" an. Was bedeutet dieses weiße schräge Kreuz?
<mosez> bullgard4: ich weiss es gerade nicht, aber ich vermute mal du hast keine berechtigung auf die verzeichnisse
<tododoc> mosez, die vms werden über den port ausgewählt, tsc macht da probleme, ich kann mit dem client auch nicht so auf dem vms connecten 
<mosez> tododoc: ka, bei mir rennt tsclient bestens. sind allerdings keine vms bei mir aufm lokalen host.
<tododoc> mosez, thx für deine hilfe, werde ich wohl erstmal von hand (rdesktop) mich mit den vms verbinden 
<mosez> tododoc: viel spass
<homefortimes> hab gestern Nachmittag angefangen ne Platte zu spiegeln mit ->   dd if=/dev/da0 bs=1048576 | gzip -c | ssh root@192.168.0.37 "gunzip -d | dd of=/dev/sda"      ...  kann ich im nachhinein irgendwie den Status sehen, wie weit er ist auf dem UbuntuLiveCD Client (=Zielrechner)?
<LetoThe2nd> homefortimes: http://linuxwiki.de/dd -> fortschrittsanzeige
<homefortimes> spricht was dagegen, ubuntu als Firmenserver für kleinere Netzwerksachen (MailServer, 1-2 lokale PhP Scripts) einzusetzen? hatten bisher FreeBSd aber das nervt mich n bissl ;P
<mosez> homefortimes: es spricht nichts dagegen.
<homefortimes> das wollte ich hören :P
<dadrc> Gibt ja auch extra eine Server-Version
<Nalkem> moin#
<Conan179> hallo zusammen
<Thomas_Zahreddin> mit Ubuntu 11 kann ich mich mit pidgin nicht über meinen Google-Account anmelden mit Ubuntu 10.10 schon - jemand eine Idee (Versionen geprüft: alle aktuell, Firewall auch geprüft)
<Conan179> mein system wird immer merkwürdiger jetzt geht internet, gleich nciht mehr, ohne das ich was geändert hab...
<deem> Conan179: was heißt "geht nicht"? was genau passiert denn? trennt sich die verbindung?
<Conan179> browser können keine webseiten mehr öffnen, ladebalken bleiben bei 0% stehen, weder ping noch sonts was geht, hab mien problem schon im forum geschrieben
<Thomas_Zahreddin> Conan179: bei welchem Povider?
<Conan179> sitzte hier in meiner schule
<Thomas_Zahreddin> achso
<deem> Conan179: wie heißt die schule?
<Conan179> ich verbinde mich nicht mit dem inet das macht ein ruoter, das tutr hier nichts zu sache
<usch> Thomas_Zahreddin: wie connectest du denn zu google? per xmpp?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> usch: genau: ich nutze meinen Google-Account auch für XMPP mit pidgin
<usch> Thomas_Zahreddin: bei mir funzt es. ubuntu 11.04, pidgin 2.7.11
<Thomas_Zahreddin> usch: bei mir auch - mit ubuntu 10.10 auf dem Laptop - nur auf dem desktop mit 11.04 nicht (und klar ich versuche mich nicht gleichzeitig mit beiden anzumelden)
<usch> xmpp ist so konzipiert, dass du dich sogar gleichzeitig von mehreren orten anmelden kannst. hauptsache, die resources sind unterschiedlich. stimmen sonst alle einstellungen überein? domain, port usw? bzw. was ist denn die fehlermeldung, die pidgin bringt?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> usch: alles kontrolliert: Fehlermedung: keine, Verbindungsaufbau bleibt einfach stehen (wird aber nicht fertig)
<usch> puh... sind die pidgin-versionen identisch?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> usch: ja: Pidgin 2.7.11 (libpurple 2.7.11) 266042fff48838ac6672bcde8cf02babb5d5bae0
<Thomas_Zahreddin> usch: ah, jetzt hab ich eine Fehlermeldung: Verbindung zum Server verloren: Ungültiger Dateideskriptor
<usch> Thomas_Zahreddin: das einzige, was mir jetzt noch einfällt ist, dass sich vielleicht ein plugin nicht damit verträgt. kannst ja mal alle deaktivieren.
<DeannaT2> ist das eine ähnliche meldung , wie die, die vor kurzem bei vielen usern kam mit dem ungültigen ssl-zertifikat?
<DeannaT2> nur anders benannt?
<schweegi_> wie kann ich meldungen über notify-osd erzeugen?
<schweegi_> also meldungen mit notify-osd anzeigen lassen
<usch> schweegi_: meinst du notify-send "text"?
<DeannaT2> Thomas_Zahreddin, bekommst du keine verbindung mit pidgin?
<Thomas_Zahreddin> DeannaT2: doch für das Konto bei freenet schon, nur für das Konto mit googlemail (also XMPP) nicht
<usch> klingt sehr komisch...
<schweegi_> usch, klasse, danke. das das so einfach ist hätte ich nicht gedacht.. kann man den text genauer spezifizieren? z..B. bei einem CPU-Temp-Alarm die überschrift und darunter der text?
<DeannaT2> hm, Thomas_Zahreddin , das ist komisch. ich weiss nur, dass die vor einiger zeit was am protokoll geändert haben, da kam dann auch kein verbindungsaufbau zustande, das war etwas mit ungültigem ssl-zeertifikat. den befehl wie du das ändernn kannst, hab ich gespeichert, aber ich weiss nicht, wie du das wieder rückgängig machen kannst, falls das nicht die problemlösung ist
<usch> schweegi_: notify-send "überschrift" "text"
<usch> schweegi_: ansonsten man notify-send oder google
<Thomas_Zahreddin> DeannaT2: danke für den Tipp, jetzt hab ich erstmal ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa bei mir hinzugefügt und werde daraus updaten
<usch> schweegi_: das hier ist auch noch ganz hübsch: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1411620
<DeannaT2> gut Thomas_Zahreddin , viel glück 
<noggo> hallo leute
<noggo> habe hier einen usb stick von einem kollegen wo sich mit gparted keine partitiontabelle erstellem läst, hat jemand eine idee wie ich es sonst noch machen kann?
<usch> noggo: admin-rechte?
<noggo> ja, aber irgendwie schreibt gparted das ein schreibschutz drauf ist. der stick hat aber keinen schalter
<usch> ich passe.
<noggo> usch: trotzdem danke
<AlexAnteMachina> Hallo!
<frostschutz> noggo: bei einer SD-Karte könntest du einen Kartenleser nehmen, der den Schreibschutz ignoriert, aber bei einem USB Stick ist das ja eine Einheit... der ist dann vielleicht einfach hinüber
<AlexAnteMachina> Kann mir jemand helfen das totem-browser-plugin dazu zu bringen videos der 3sat mediathek abzuspielen?
<noggo> frostschutz: na dann werde ich meinem kollegen wohl sagen das er den stick in die tonne kloppen darf. ist zwar schade aber da kann man nix machen. trotzdem thx
<Thomas_Zahreddin> DeannaT2: so jetzt hab ich pidgin noch mal neu installiert - keine Änderung; eingetragen ist der Google-Account genau wie auf http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?hl=de&answer=49147 beschrieben
<Thomas_Zahreddin> DeannaT2: wie war das mit dem Zertifikat ?
<RedNifre> Hi!
<schweegi_> usch,  dnake
<DeannaT2> nun, es kam keine vergindung zustande, bzw. nur ab und zu mal, nachdem ich das geändert hatte, musste ich es noch 2 - 3 mal dann im terminal eingeben, seitdem geht pidgin wieder.  der befehl im terminal war:  echo | openssl s_client -connect omega.contacts.msn.com:443 2>&1 | sed -ne '/-BEGIN CERTIFICATE-/,/-END CERTIFICATE-/p' > ~/.purple/certificates/x509/tls_peers/omega.contacts.msn.com  und betraf msn und nicht google, aber
<DeannaT2>  vielleicht hängts ja zusammen?
<RedNifre> Wisst ihr zufaellig, wie man diese (Pseudo-?)Embleme an den Default-Ordnern im Home-Verzeichnis auch an Verknuepfungen anheften kann?
<frostschutz> noggo: kannst ja im zweifel auch nochmal an einem anderen rechner probieren
<RedNifre> Es geht mir darum, dass ich meinen "Bilder"-Ordner durch eine Verknuepfung zu einem gleichnamigen Ordner in meiner Dropbox ersetzt habe.
<usch> schweegi_: np
<frostschutz> noggo: z.B. an einem Firmenrechner kann das auch eine Sicherheitseinstellung sein, damit man keine Daten auf USB-Stick mit klaut :)
<DeannaT2> Thomas_Zahreddin,  oh nun hast du wohl den text verpasst,  darf ich nochmal hier oder query?
<RedNifre> Bei Gnome war das wohl noch so, dass das besondere Aussehen der Ordner am Namen festgemacht wurde und hat sich automatisch auf die Verknuepfung uebertragen. In Unity scheint das nicht mehr so zu sein.
<frostschutz> noggo: und dann gibts natürlich noch so komische verschlüsselte sticks die man erst mit software freischalten muss, ganz bescheuertes zeug
<RedNifre> Oder wird das etwa ueber das komplette Icon des Ordners geloest? Wo liegen denn eigentlich die Standardicons?
<jlu> hi, unter ipv6 kann ein interface doch mehrere unicastadressen besitzen. kann man die alle in /etc/network/interfaces eintragen?
<frostschutz> jlu: zur not gibts pre- up/down wo du das mit dem ip befehl selber regeln kannst. zumindest bei Debian so, bei Ubuntu habe ich die /etc/network/interfaces noch nie angefasst
<jlu> frostschutz: okay werde mich in der richtung mal umschauen
<Ilian> Folgende Frage: Der Ordner Bilder in "Persönlicher Ordner" hat ein Fotosymbol im Icon, dabei handelt es sich offenbar nicht um ein Embleme (die sind nämlich kleiner), was ist das Stichwort dafür damit ich mich schlau googlen kann?
<Phil_Ewert> Hi, habe gestern auf 11.04 upgedated und seitdem nur Probleme : Kernelabstürze, Aufhänger, Freezes, etc.(Acer-Notebook, Radeon-Karte ohne proprietäre Treiber). Nun versuche ich auf Gnome-Panel umzustellen : Systemeinstellungen->Anmeldebildschirm->"Ubuntu Classic" und dann Reboot => Er bootet immer noch nach Unity.  Irgendjemand ne Idee ? Foren und Wiki schon mal gescant.  
<RedNifre> Stellt man das nicht am Anmeldebildschirm ein?
<Phil_Ewert> RedNifre, dachte ich auch. Er bootet trotzdem weiter nach Unity
<Phil_Ewert> muß man gdm noch installieren vorher ?
<deem> Phil_Ewert: du musst keinen reboot machen, nachdme du auf gnome classic umgestellt hast
<Phil_Ewert> deem, war nur sicherheitshalber. Abmelden und wieder Anmelden funzt auch nicht
<deem> Phil_Ewert: wenn du keinen gdm installiert hast, was denn dann? kdm?
<Phil_Ewert> deem, Unity kommt doch default
<deem> mit ubuntu, ja. trotzdem hast du immernoch gdm
<deem> als fallback sozusagen
<Phil_Ewert> deem, ja, hab nachgeguckt : gdm ist installiert
<Phil_Ewert> warum reagiert er nicht darauf, welche Standardsitzung ich unter Anmeldebildschirm einstelle ?
<Ilian> Kann mir hier wirklich keiner helfen? (zu Frage von 12:51:29) 
<DeannaT2> Ilian, embleme - benutzerdefiniert vielleicht?
<DeannaT2> Ilian, vieleicht hast du ihm mal eines zugewiesen?
<DeannaT2> Ilian, wenn du auf den ordner gehst und eigenschaften anklickst, kannst du schauen, ob das symbol da bei den emblemen ist
<Ilian> DeannaT2 Das System ist neu aufgesetzt. Es gibt diese Fotos auch als Emblem jedoch sind sie dann kleiner. Anders formuliert: Wie könnte ich einen Ordner erstellen, der dem Bilder-Ordner gleicht.
<Ilian> bzw. würde ich den Bilder-Ordner löschen, wie könnte ich ihn wieder erstellen (also mit dem Symbol drauf)?
<usch> Phil_Ewert: und wenn du am login-screen eine andere session auswählst, nachdem du auf deinen usernamen geklickt hast und bevor du das passwort eingibst?
<DeannaT2> indem du dann bei dem ordner auf eigenschaften gehst und dann auf den reiter embleme?
<DeannaT2> Ilian, das kannst du aber auch beim bestehenden ordner so ändern
<deem> DeannaT2: ich glaube das meint er nicht. er meint das symbol an sich. der bilder ordner hat ja so polaroid fotos und der musik ordner noten drauf
<Ilian> Richtig deem
<Ilian> DeannaT2 Wenn ich z.B. auf den Musik-Ordner gehe (mit der Note drauf) und da bei den Emblemen gucke, ist die Note nicht aktiviert. Es ist sogar möglich die Note zu aktivieren, jedoch entsteht dann eine zweite Note über dem Ordner!
<DeannaT2> Ilian, und du willst die ersetzen durch was anderes, das du dann gerne in der embleme-auswahl hättest?
<deem> Ilian: schau mal unter /usr/share/icons
<deem> Ilian: die standard icons von ubuntu heißen ubuntu-mono-dark
<Ilian> DeannaT2 Ich möchte wissen, wenn ich den Ordner z.B. lösche, wie ich ihn im alten Outfil wieder erstellen könnte.
<Ilian> Oder einen weiteren Ordner mit anderem Namen genau so aussehen lassen kann.
<DeannaT2> Ilian, seit wann ist denn das symbol falsch oder anders?
<deem> Ilian: das symbol vom musik ordner findest du beispielsweise unter /usr/share/icons/Humanity/places/48/folder-music.svg
<Ilian> DeannaT2 es ist nicht falsch oder anders. Ich möchte nur wissen wie man es wieder erstellen kann, sollte der Ordner mal gelöscht werden oder ich einen zweiten gleich aussehenden ordner erstellen will.
<Ilian> deem ok und wo kann ich nachlesen wie ich das aussehen eines Ordners ändern kann?
<deem> Ilian: hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus
<bullgard4> In phpMyAdmin sehe ich den Namen einer Datei und ihre Struktur (die ich angelegt habe). Andererseits habe ich eine .csv-Datei erstellt. Wie kann ich die Daten dieser .csv-Datei in diese Datei importieren?
<shrekk> moin
<AlexAnteMachina> Kann mir jemand helfen das totem-browser-plugin dazu zu bringen videos der 3sat mediathek abzuspielen?
<mithodin> Hi. Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich in dem lustigen neuen Dashboard die Standard-Links ersetzen kann? Vor allem den Link zum Mailprogramm
<Gulaschkanone> mithodin: Meinst du unity?
<mithodin> jo
<Gulaschkanone> Rechtsklick auf Evolution -> "Im Starter behalten" abwählen
<Gulaschkanone> Dann das andere Programm aufmachen, Rechtsklick -> "Im Starter behalten" auswählen
<mithodin> da passiert nix beim rechtsklick
<Gulaschkanone> im Dock natürlich ;)
<Gulaschkanone> bzw Dashboard
<mithodin> ähäm. mal langsam. Wenn ich auf das Ubuntu-Logo oben links klicke, dann geht ein Ding auf, was, soweit ich verstehe, Dash heißt, ja?
<Gulaschkanone> Ach das meinst du
<mithodin> ja
<Gulaschkanone> Dachte, du meintest das Dock links
<mithodin> Und da steht "E-Mails abrufen"
<mithodin> und wenn ich da draufklicke, dann geht Evolution auf
<Gulaschkanone> Ich denke mal, das ist der Standardclient, der aufgerufen wird
<mithodin> ich will aber, dass dann Thunderbird aufgeh
<mithodin> wie ändere ich das
<Gulaschkanone> mom
<Gulaschkanone> Hm, ich finde grad das Programm zum Einstelen nicht
<Gulaschkanone> Eigentlich müsste es reichen, wen du Thunderbird öffnest du
<mithodin> Ja. ich auch nicht.
<Gulaschkanone> und dieses als STandardprogramm festlegst
<mithodin> moment, ich versuchs
<Gulaschkanone> TB fragt ja afaik danach
<Gulaschkanone> "Bevorzugte Anwendungen" war es, genau
<mithodin> aha
<mithodin> warum gibts eigentlich das menü nicht mehr, wo einfach alles sichtbar ist, damit ich im zweifel suchen kann, was ich brauche?
<Gulaschkanone> Gibt es, nur in anderer Form
<mithodin> aha... wo denn?
<Gulaschkanone> Im Starter auf Anwendungen -> oben rechts  "Themen und Optimierungen"
<Gulaschkanone> Dann hast du das, was "damals" unter System -> Einstellungen war
<mithodin> Okay, danke
<Gulaschkanone> bitte
<mithodin> Das muss ich jetzt nur noch der Besitzerin des Notebooks klarmachen ^^
<Gulaschkanone> Du kannst auch auf Gnome Classic wechseln ;) 
<mithodin> und wie geht dasß
<mithodin> ?
<Gulaschkanone> Wenn du in GDM drin bist, den User anklicken und unten in der Leiste "Gnome Classic" auswählen
<mithodin> ok...
<Gulaschkanone> Wobei das auch nicht 100% "classic" ist
<mithodin> Es sieht fast so aus wie vorher, das ist positiv ;-)
<mithodin> ähm, eine Frage noch; kann es sein, dass beim Upgraden Daten in ~/ gelöscht werden?
<Gulaschkanone> sollte eigetlich nicht
<Gulaschkanone> Was fehlt denn?
<mithodin> so, beispielsweise, das gesamte Thunderbird-Profil
<Gulaschkanone> Ehm...
<Gulaschkanone> Wenn der Ordner .thunderbird nicht existiert, ist das vielleicht in .mozilla gewandert
<Gulaschkanone> Nutze kein TB, sry :-/
<mithodin> .thunderbird gibts noch, da ist jetzt das neue, leere Profil drin
<Gulaschkanone> uncool
<ZeroMC> .mozilla-thunderbird
 * mithodin fällt ein Stein vom Herzen
<ppq> dann schaff doch .thunderbird zur seite und erstell nen symlink .thunderbird der auf .mozilla-thunderbird zeigt
<ppq> direkt umbenennen kann probleme verursachen
<mithodin> okay, mit symlink tuts sehr gut :-) Dankeschön
<mithodin> wenn ich jetzt ihre Mails ausversehn gelöscht hätte... da hätt ich mich auch grad erschießen können
<mithodin> Aber dann funktioniert jetzt alles wieder, sehr schön
<mithodin> vielen Dank an alle!
<Gulaschkanone> np :)
<nidja> Hallo, habe da ein Problem mit Ubuntu 11.04, seit Wochen genauer gesagt seit dem die Version zu installieren ist habe ich das Problem, wenn ich den Laptop starte ist Wlan deaktiviert ein aktivieren bringt nichts da muss ich immer einen Befehl nutzen: sudo rfkill unblock all, das geht aber auch nur manchmal, manchmal gehts nicht da starte ich erneut und versuche es noch mal dann baut er eine wlan verbindung auf.
<nidja> was kann ich nun machen damit wlan direkt aktiviert ist und auch verbindet? das ging vorher auch immer wunderbar.
<eipi-1> Hey, ich hab grade Xubuntu auf dem Laptop von nem Kumpel installiert, der WLAN-Treiber wird nicht automatishc installiert und ich habe hier nicht die möglichkeit ihn per Kabel anzuschließen. Gibt es einen schnellen Weg wie ich ihm internet ueber meinen Laptop zur verfügung zu stellen. Dh sein laptop per kabel an meinen und meiner per wlan im internet. Ich weiß das es per iptables geht aber im Moment habe ich nicht die Zeit mich in die
<eipi-1>  Materie einzulesen. ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es ein GUI-Tool gibt, mit dem das recht schnell geht. Wäre toll wenn ihr einen Tipp hättet
<Gulaschkanone> eipi-1: beim Laptop, der an deinem hängt, im NetworkManager die Ip des Gateways eintragen
<Gulaschkanone> So hatte das seinerzeit bei mir funktioniert
<nidja> Hat keiner eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen kann? Bei Systemstart startet wlan aktiviert nie und wird nur bei manuell rfkill unblock all manchmal aktiviert.
<Gulaschkanone> nidja: Hast du Ubuntu neu installiert oder ein Update gemacht?
<Gulaschkanone> *Upgrade
<mosez> wie zum teufel kann ich rausfinden wo es an meinem scheiss system haengt? hier laggt alles... ide's wie netbeans, intellij oder eclipse sind unbrauchbar weil die immer wieder einfrieren und es 15 minuten oder so dauert bis man die wieder halbwegs bedienen kann
<mosez> und ich habe das gefuehl das es erst mit der 11.04 installation so extrem ist
<Gulaschkanone> mosez: Was sagt top?
<nidja> das war ein update
<mosez> im moment sagt top das 14% der cpu von intellij genutzt werden. sonst nichts auffaelliges
<nidja> da ich die cd mit windows gebrannt hab und das natürlich als iso blieb :D
<Gulaschkanone> nidja: Dann wüsste ich leider nicht, was es sein kann
<nidja> hmm also ich hab von ubuntu 10.10 auf 11.04 update gestartet
<nidja> gibt es vielleicht protokolle die fehler dazu logen?
<Gulaschkanone> Wahrscheinlich syslog oder so
<mosez> genauso dauert es auch meistens mehrere sekunden bis nautilus aufgeht wenn ich meine downloads sehen will oder aehnliches
<jokrebel> hi
<Conan179> guten tag zusammen
<Conan179> jetzt geht mein inetnet schon wieder nicht
<MrRagga> Conan179: vielleicht ist das internet mal wieder kaputt ;)
<Conan179> nein
<Conan179> andere rechner im raum laufen
<Conan179> wen ich in windows xp wechsele geht auch
<MrRagga> paste mal auf nopaste sudo ip a  s und sudo ip r s 
<Conan179> http://nopaste.info/e9b9215e9f.html
<MrRagga> Conan179: kannst du das gw pingen?
<Conan179> gw pingen?
<Gulaschkanone> gateway
<MrRagga> ping 192.168.177.1
<MrRagga> Conan179: geht ein ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<Conan179> nein und nein
<MrRagga> Conan179: siehste. das ist das problem. deswegen geht auch dein internet nicht ;)
<MrRagga> Conan179: die ip adresse hast du per dhcp bekommen?
<Conan179> ja
<MrRagga> Conan179: sudo iptables -nL
<Conan179> http://nopaste.info/5e690b05ea.html
<MrRagga> Conan179: sieht eigentlich alles soweit ok aus. hast du ne 2. kiste die in dem gleichen netz steht und funktioniert?
<Conan179> nein, ich hab nur ein notebook das per umts funkt, hate kine verbinund zum netzt
<MrRagga> komisch ist halt, wenn du sagst, dass du die ip adresse per dhcp bekommen hast und das gateway aber nicht pingen kannst
<MrRagga> kann sein, dass dein dhcp verkonfiguriert ist
<MrRagga> Conan179: du hast doch da einen router stehen, der die verbindung zum internet hält. kannst du dort drauf und die einstellungen auslesen?
<Conan179> hmm könnte das passieren wen tor innstalliert worden ist? damit halt alles angefangen
<Conan179> nein gesicht, da kommt nur der technik drauf
<Conan179> gesichert
<gzor> hi, eine bekannte hat demletzt ein update ausgeführt, und während der updatevorgang gelaufen ist den PC ausgeschaltet... Sie ist ein Computer Laie, und weiß nicht genau welche updates sie betätigt hat. Nachdem sie den Computer wieder hochgefahren hat, hat sie nur noch ein blinkenden Cursor gesehen. Ich will demnächst mal hingehen und mir das mit ner livecd anschauen... weiß jemand wo ich da am ehesten suchen oder/und was machen 
<gzor> sie hat ubuntu 10.10
<Conan179> @mrragga ich hab das problem hier http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nach-tor-innstall-keine-inet-verbinung-mehr-mo/ gepostet
<ShetLandPony> Conan179's url: http://tinyurl.com/5vgqzmg |        Nach TOR innstall keine inet verbinung mehr möglich › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Conan179> ich muss off gehen, bis später
<Claas> Hi ich hab ein kleines Problem, mein ubuntu blieb einfach beim system upgrade hängen und will nicht mehr. Wenn ich reinstall versuche kommt nur das zurück : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400237/  Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.
<Gulaschkanone> Was passiert bei apt-get -f install
<MrRagga> Gulaschkanone: man apt-get
<MrRagga> Gulaschkanone: auch wenn du jetzt mit dieser antwort nicht gerechnet hast
<MrRagga> ;)
<MrRagga> Gulaschkanone: ups, falsch gelesen ;) sorry. hatte gedacht das waere eine frage gewesen
<Gulaschkanone> Dachte schon, du willst mich verapplen :P
<Claas> passiert das gleiche
<Gulaschkanone> Claas: dpkg-reconfigure -a?
<Claas> kommen ganz viele "Illegal instruction" meldungen
<Gulaschkanone> lolwut?
<Claas> shutdown now geht auch nicht mehr ^^
<Gulaschkanone> Klingt nach zerschossenem System
<Claas> aber warum?
<MrRagga> jep libc6 im arsch ist boese
<jokrebel> cu
<Claas> hatte nur ein ganz normales system upgrade gemacht
<Gulaschkanone> Inwiefern blieb es hängen? X komplett eingefroren?
<Claas> kein x , nur cli
<Claas> brach einfach mit der libc6 meldung ab
<MrRagga> Claas: aptitude safe-upgrade
<Claas> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400242/
<Pilatus> kurze Frage unter welcher Version werde ich während der Installation gefragt ob ich mein Homeverzeichnis verschlüsseln mag ? die "normale" Version oder die Alternate ?
<Gulaschkanone> Afaik beide
<Gulaschkanone> Bei der alternate auf jeden Fall
<zerwas> Beide
<Pilatus> joar aber brauch kein LVM etc
<Pilatus> daher meine frage kann das die "normale" auch ?
<zerwas> Vielleicht kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen. Totem schmiert ab, weil er eine falsche libva-Version findet: "libva: libva version 0.31.1" … die hatte ich mal manuell installiert, ist aber wieder deinstalliert. Es scheinen jetzt irgendwo Reste davon zu sein, die ich nicht finde. Jemand einen Tipp, wo ich suchen könnte?
<ngc2997> lol... was ist das denn für ein effekt? hab grad den mauszeiger über erscheinungsbild>anpassen auf die schwarze variante geändert - über dem oberen panel und im unity launcher wird aber nach wie vor der "default" mauszeiger (weiß) angezeigt... geht das nur mir so, oder hat noch wer diesen effekt?
<zerwas> ngc2997> aus- und einloggen hat das auch nicht geändert?
<ngc2997> zerwas: gute frage, noch nicht probiert
<Gulaschkanone> ngc2977: Ist anscheinend ein Bug
<Gulaschkanone> Hab ich z.B. auch bei Geany, dass der weiß bleibt
<ngc2997> ach, moment, auch auf meinem pidgin-fenster (hier) sehe ich einen weißen zeiger, allerdings nicht (!) über dem textcontrol, in dem der "channel content" liegt, da ist der zeiger schwarz
<ngc2997> toller effekt :)
<Cholericker> Hallo, habe ein Problem mit meinem Iphone 4 und Ubuntu 10.04, habe alle Pakete installiert die ich brauche (denke ich), es wird mir noch nichtmal per Nautilus angezeigt, gibt es i.was zum prüfen woran es liegen könnte ?
<frostschutz> ubuntu auf dem iphone? wow
<Gulaschkanone> :D
<ngc2997> zerwas, Gulaschkanone: ok, erledigt - ist ein bekanntes problem mit compiz.. (LP 735533)
<frostschutz> Cholericker: ein blick ins dmesg nach dem anstecken ist manchmal ganz informativ... evtl. muss man auch auf dem phone selber was auswählen/einstellen
<Cholericker> sry falsch ausgedrückt.... 
<Cholericker> ok dmesg habe ich nich nicht gehört, aber ich lese mich mal schnell schlau und versuch mein bestes
<Cholericker> also dmesg sagt mir das ein USB device angeschlossen ist und er configuration #1 von 4 genommen hat
<deem> hab grade folgende anleitung ausprobiert um mit meinem multifunktionsgerät zu scannen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Scanner . allerdings erhalte ich die meldung: "Fehler beim Öffnen des Gerätes rother2:bus1;dev1': Ungültiges Argument." Wo ist da der Fehler?
<dadrc> Ich würd spontan behaupten, da fehlt ein b, deem 
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<deem> dadrc: da steht natürlich brother.. vertipper :D
<dadrc> Hätte ja sein können, dass du die Fehlermeldung kopiert hast
<dadrc> Übersieht man ja gerne mal, sowas.
<deem> stimmt. aber nein. kopieren ist nicht :D
<dadrc> Wo genau kommt die Fehlermledung her?
<deem> dadrc: von xsane
<deem> dadrc: hat sich soeben erledigt. man sollte genau lesen was da steht. ein ausschalten und danach wieder einschalten des geräts brachte besserung :D
<dadrc> =)
<seven_> hi, kann mir jemand eine alternative zu ultraiso (Windows) für linux sagen ?
<loof_> hi
<loof_> ich suche einen guten passwort manager. es sollte aber nicht zu umständlich sein auch wieder an seine passwörter wieder ran zu kommen.
<Gulaschkanone> keepassx
<loof_> ich glaube keepassx hab ich schonmal ausprobiert. irgendwie war mir der zu umständlich
<seven_> wie bekomme ich denn den inhalt eines iso auf meinen usb stick ?
<Lufti_oO> juhu
<frostschutz> seven_: dd - aber man kann sich damit sehr schnell was kaputt machen, wenn man auf das falsche Device schreibt.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<Lufti_oO> jedes mal, wenn ich STRG+C, +X oder +V drücke, dauert es eine Sekunde, bis ich den Cursor (touchpad) wieder verschieben kann. Ist das normal? Kann man das abstellen?
<Lufti_oO> oh, merke gerade, dass ist bei allen eingaben so! Nur STRG, UMSCHALT, ALT, etc verursachen diesen Delay nicht
<seven_> frostschutz: danke aber sudo mount ubuntu-10.04.2-dvd-i386.iso /iso -t iso9660 -o loop tut's auch ;)
<frostschutz> seven_: jupp, ist aber nicht das was du gefragt hast
<Gulaschkanone>  /iso? aua
<seven_> war nur ein test ...
<Lufti_oO> Ah, habs gefunden: System -> Einstellungen -> Mouse -> Touchpad -> Touchpad beim Tippen sperren (war aktiviert)
<Lufti_oO> tschüss
<alexander> bei mir bleiben videos z.B. von youtube stehen wenn ich das bild in den fullscreen umschalte, ton rennt jedoch weiter. habe intel-grafikchip mit dem offenen treiber
<alexander> wie kann ich das problem beheben?
<noxs> tach
<JSeann> moin
<JSeann> kann ich bzgl ipv6 scope link abschalten, ohne jedes mal ifconfig eth0 del .... zu machen, ich will das ein für alle mal deaktivieren
<koegs> kann ich in Lucid schon btrfs für / benutzen, wenn ich ne gesonderte /boot-Partition habe?
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: ja.
<scherenhaenden> hallo
<scherenhaenden> wie can ich von einer liste z.B. mit 00:0E:56        4g                     # 4G Systems GmbH... sortieren und ausgeben lassen nur die zeile wo 4g oder iwas an der 3tten spalte ist
<scherenhaenden> zweiten wollte ich sagen... oder egal
<Kebap23> hi, ich möchte mir gern ein kleines net/note-book kaufen, auf dem dann auch ubuntu läuft. bin offen für empfehlungen & fingerzeige
<bekks> ,hccl? Kebap23 
<ShetLandPony> Sorry bekks, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber hccl
<bekks> ,hcl? Kebap23 
<ShetLandPony> Kebap23: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: im alternate installer wird es aber noch nicht angeboten
<Kebap23> danke bekks, schau ich rein
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: vom alternate weiss ich nichts, aber ich bin mir *relativ* sicher, dass es geht. im zweifelsfall kanns sein, dass man die btrfs-tools nachinstallieren muss.
<dadrc> scherenhaenden, ich glaube, du suchst nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/grep
<scherenhaenden> ja
<scherenhaenden> das benutze ich grad
<scherenhaenden> aber schaffe i.wie nicht die dritte spalte oder einfach nicht dass erste zu nehmen
<scherenhaenden> ich glaube ich muss mit variablen arbeiten
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: geht wohl erst ab 10.10 vom Installer aus, aber bei 10.04 gehts auch mit conversion
<koegs> nach der Installation
<dadrc> scherenhaenden, eine Datei mit mehreren Zeilen, in x davon steht 4g, von denen willst du das zweite Feld?
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: also ich dachte es wär auch vom installer aus gegangen, kann mich aber täuschen.
<scherenhaenden> jap... 
<scherenhaenden> XD ganz genau
<dadrc> scherenhaenden, grep "4g" datei | cut -d " \t" -f 2
<scherenhaenden> cut: Trenner muss ein einzelnes Zeichen sein
<dadrc> oh, ja... ist ja nicht sed. Wie sind die einzelnen Felder getrennt? Tab oder Leerzeichen?
<scherenhaenden> also... ich will die zeile ausgeben wo das zweite feld 4g hat oder iwas 
<dadrc> scherenhaenden, und was stört dich dann an grep "4g" datei?
<scherenhaenden> <sorry ich muss gehen 
<scherenhaenden> plotzliche probleme aufgetretten
<Cholericker> Gibt es einen ressourcenschonenden Flash-player als den von Adobe ?
<bekks> Cholericker: Keinen, der wirklich funktioniert.
<Cholericker> bekks: ach schade, danke!
<desvo> hallo
<desvo> hab auf meinem netbook ubuntu installiert, jetzt kommt beim starten immer direkt ubuntu ohne der möglichkeit davor ins bios zu gehen. was muss ich machen um wieder ans bios zu kommen?
<Fabrice_> Ist es möglich mit VirtualBox mit WinXP das iPhone zu synchronisieren?
<LetoThe2nd> desvo: ich vermute akut, dass du "bios" und "bootloader" verwechselst :-)
<desvo> LetoThe2nd: na ich will von nem usb stick booten, dafür brauch ich doch das bios oder nicht?
<koegs> Fabrice_: Virtualbox PUEL hat USB-Unterstützung, damit kannst du das iPhone an WinXP weiterreichen
<LetoThe2nd> desvo: nicht unbedingt...
<desvo> LetoThe2nd: ok, beim starten ist der bildschirm schwarz. dann direkt lila vom linux boot und dann ubuntu anmelde bildschirm
<LetoThe2nd> desvo: das mag alles sein - fakt ist dennoch, dass ubuntu nicht dein bios aushebeln kann. ich würde vermuten, dass einfach die signalerkennung des bildschirms länger dauert als die anzeige des bios.
<Fussel> desvo, beim starten del oder was das bios will drücken, der effekt hat mit ubuntu aber nix zu tun
<LetoThe2nd> desvo: ich würde einfach mal beim einschalten die üblichen verdächtigen ausprobieren... esc, f1, f2, f11, f12, entf...
<desvo> LetoThe2nd & Fussel: ok ich probiers mal eben
<noxs> f8 noch
<desvo> kann ich aus dem grub noch von nem usb stick booten?
<desvo> da bin ich nun nämlich tatsächlich erfolgreich gelandet...
<Fussel> desvo, hm, ist aber nicht der erwünschte effekt
<Fussel> lieber vom bios booten lassen
<desvo> Fussel: da würde ich ja gern hin, nur wie
<koegs> das steht im Handbuch deines Notebooks
<desvo> die tastendrucks bringen leider nix
<LetoThe2nd> desvo: wie wärs denn ganz dumpf mal mit - manual lesen?
<desvo> :D nagut
<desvo> dachte es wäre ein ubuntu spezifisches problem
<desvo> danke aber soweit für die hilfe
<Fussel> nö
<Fussel> ich glaub der effekt nennt sich fix-boot oder so, was bei vielen biosen auch default eingestellt ist, und ubuntu forwerkt nix im bios rum
<Fussel> furwerkt
<Michael_> guten abend ubuntu gemeinde
<Arch-Vile4> hi
<Michael_> ich habe ein problem: habe einen samba server eingerichtet. im freigabeordner habe ich 2 HDs gemountet. auf der einen kann ich nun auch schreiben auf der anderen jedoch nicht
<Michael_> wenn ich mit -ls -l /dev/sdc1 die disks vergleiche habe ich auf beiden dasselbe
<Michael_> der einzige unterschied ist, dass die disk, welche ich nicht beschreiben kann ntfs ist
<Michael_> die andere vfat
<DerDui> Nabend zusammen, hat jemand von euch ne idee, warum ich nur eine gewisse seite nicht betreten kann, und zwar mit keinem meiner browser, also firefox, opera und chromium. da kommt immer ein xml-parsing error. das koische ist, dass es mit meinem laptop klappt. auf dem pc hab ich 11.4 und auf dem lappy 10.10. hab auf dem pc schon bei jedem browser die inet-daten gelöscht, aber gehen tut die seite trotzdem nicht.
<Michael_> die disk mit der ntfs partition kann ich nur als root beschreiben. ich würde dies aber auch gerne mit meinem angelegten benutzer machen können. hat mir wer einen tipp?
<LupusE> hi
<LupusE> Michael_: wiki lesen zum thema ntfs ...
<Arch-Vile4> Michael_: schau mal hier, das könnte helfen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/samba_server#Persoenliche-Freigaben
<sdx23> Michael_: Hast du sie mit Group- und User-ID sowie umask gemountet? Nein? Dann ab dafür.
<LupusE> und ggf den benutzer in die entsprechnde gruppe schmeissen (plugdev?)
<Michael_> danke für die inputs
<Arch-Vile4> DerDui: bei allen 3 Browsern wird auf der Seite xml-parsing error dargestellt, oder ist das ne Browser-Fehlermeldung? Hast du ein Beispiel einer Seite?
<schachschurke> hallo, ich habe (anscheinend) meine ubuntu partition zu ntfs formatiert; kann jetzt ubuntu nicht mehr booten, und nur noch auf windows zugreifen...... gibt es eine möglichkeit ubuntu wieder zu starten, oder die daten zu retten?
<aaaarghs> moin allerseits. würde nach dem update auf natty erstmal gerne mit gnome2 weiter arbeiten. allerdings zeigt mir gdm nicht die altbekannte option an, eine sitzungsart zu wählen. in den optionen für gdm habe ich den standardwert schon auf ubuntu classis gesetzt und es passiert nichts. jemand ne idee?
<schachschurke> was mir auch noch auffiel ist, dass gparted angezeigt hat, dass die platte nicht leer ist,, sondern im gegenteil - wie es vorher war - fast voll...
<rumpe1> aaaarghs, schon user gewählt(angeklickt)?
<rumpe1> aaaarghs, und was heißt "es passiert nichts" genau?
<aaaarghs> kann ich mich gerade nicht erinnern. erscheint das das menü erst dann?
<aaaarghs> ich werde mit unity eingeloggt
<rumpe1> aaaarghs, das menü zur auswahl ist userspezifisch und erscheint daher auch erst, wenn ein user gewählt wurde
<aaaarghs> okay, das werde ich erstmal versuchen
<aaaarghs> danke schonmal :)
<aaaarghs> wenn ich nicht wiederkomme, hats geklappt ;)
<rumpe1> keine ursache ^^
<deem> rumpe1: hast du irgendwelche probleme? *duck*
<rumpe1> deem, ?
<cronon> hallo
<deem> rumpe1: wegen deinen ausbrüchen :D
<schachschurke> da meine alte ext3 partition jetzt ntfs ist: gibt es eine möglichkeit  "einfach wieder zurück" zu formatieren?
<rumpe1> schachschurke, ja... einmal sauber drüberformatieren
<cronon> ich bin grad' dabei, auf Natty upzugraden, die systemaktualisierung will mir aber einige pakete entfernen, die ich noch haben will. warum + was kann ich dagegen tun? ich hab keine lust alles neu zu installieren.
<schachschurke> mit einem live system?
<schachschurke> empfehlung was für eins?
<rumpe1> schachschurke, relativ egal, welches... aber da es sich um ntfs handelt, kanns schonmal nicht die datenpartition sein und man könnte auch vom normalen system aus formatieren
<rumpe1> äh... systempartition, nicht datenpartition
<schachschurke> ich kenn mich nicht wirklich mit formatieren aus; also würdest du von windows aus empfehlen oder ist live system einfacher?
<schachschurke> oder beides gleich:P
<rumpe1> cronon, das werden wohl zur aktuelleren version inkompatible pakete sein, die aber danach i.d.R. wieder zur Installation bereit stehen sollten. Falls es sich um sehr viele Pakete handelt, kannst du dir ja eine Auflistung der installierten Pakete mit dpkg --get-selections erzeugen und damit nach dem upgrade die paketverwaltung füttern
<Fussel> schachschurke, das wird beim instalieren automatisch mitgemacht (bei ubuntu)
<schachschurke> fussel,  was meinst du? das bei der installation von ubuntu die platte direkt ntfs formatiert wurde?
<cronon> rumpe1: danke, wie krieg ich diese liste dann nachher in die paketverwaltung?
<Fussel> schachschurke, nö, aber das neu formatieren beim instalieren
<Wedelwolf> hrm.. gibts n parameter, dass apt-get upgrade mir das resultat neuerdings So rausgibt? http://pastebin.com/tvs2n3kR
<Wedelwolf> oder warum wurde mir alles so schoen detailiert?
<schachschurke> fussel, nochmal neu installieren? d.h. meine daten wären weg.... oder sind sie das sowieso schon?
<cronon> oder muss ich das alles einzeln eingeben
<cronon> ?
<Fussel> schachschurke, deine daten kannst du ja vorher retten, wenn die keine rechte hatten
<Fussel> die rechteverwaltung ist halt futsch
<schachschurke> fussel,  ubuntu war unter ext3, ist nun unter ntfs, und ich will meine daten halt wieder haben..... ich komm jetzt an meine daten ran, und auch so das sie "benutzbar"/lesbar sind?
<rumpe1> cronon, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169062
<rumpe1> schachschurke, wie... ubuntu ist jetzt "unter ntfs"? o.O
<Fussel> schachschurke, so lang es so sachen wie bilder,filme oder so krams waren joa, da kummst du mit nem live-ubuntu ran, aber alles was irgendwelche rechte hatte, muss nachgebessert werden
<schachschurke> rumpel, hmmmm; das ist was gparted anzeigt; und ich kann es halt nicht mehr booten
<Fussel> nuja, von alleine kann das nicht passiert sein
<rumpe1> schachschurke, 1. kann ubuntu nicht unter ntfs laufen, 2. wenn du die partiton formatiert hast, wurde die nicht "konvertiert" sondern "überschrieben" (teilweise)
<rumpe1> schachschurke, die daten sind nach dem formatieren erstmal weg und können allenfalls noch mit recovery-werkzeugen zugänglich gemacht werden
<schachschurke> ich wunder mich auch extremst; das muss man doch gemerkt haben o.O; abgesehen davon das ich nicht einmal weiß wie das geht..
<schachschurke> rumpe1, und hast du dafür eine empfehlung?
<rumpe1> schachschurke, empfehlung für was?
<schachschurke> für ein recoverywerkzeug
<rumpe1> ich recovery i.d.R. nicht, da man für wichtigen kram sowieso immer ein backup haben sollte
<schachschurke> ist klar. das sollte man sowiso immer
<rumpe1> dd-rescue fällt mir nur spontan ein...
<schachschurke> ich habe auch nichts "extrem wichtiges", aber trotzdem ...
<cronon> rumpe1: merci. :)
<schachschurke> ok ich werde es mal probieren, danke ;)
<frostschutz> mit etwas glück, fsck.ext3 und ein backup-superblock
<frostschutz> aber mach ruhig ne kopie davon vorher (wenns wichtig ist). 
<DerDui> Hat keiner nen tip für mich?
<Arch-Vile4> 20:00  <Arch-Vile4>	DerDui: bei allen 3 Browsern wird auf der Seite xml-parsing error dargestellt, oder ist das ne Browser-Fehlermeldung? Hast du ein Beispiel einer Seite?
<cronon> wenn ich das runterladen der pakete vor dem instzallieren abbreche, muss ich die später nochmal runterladen?
<rumpe1> cronon, die paketverwaltung kann abgebrochene downloads wieder fortsetzen
<cronon> rumpe1: danke. :)
<aaaaalex> DerDui, Sorry, hab deine Schwierigkeit nicht mitgeschnitten.... Wiederholst du noch mal?
<cronon> ich hab ein problem bei der aktualisierung
<cronon> debconf will libpam0g konfigurieren
<cronon> und ich habe ein textfeld in dem "neu zu startende dienste für das upgrade der PAM-Bibliothek" aufgeführt sind. ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll, die hilfe hilft mir leider auch nicht weiter.
<sysdef> <continue>
<aaaaalex> ^^
<cronon> :)
<claus> hey
<claus> wie kann ich ausstellen, dass er alles automatisch kopiert, was ich markiere ?
<Fuchs> claus: das ist ein X11 feature. Warum willst Du es ausschalten? 
<claus> weil es total nervt
<Fuchs> inwiefern?  (Mir ist btw. kein vernuenftiger weg bekannt, das zu deaktivieren) 
<claus> naja
<claus> schonmal versucht was auf pastebin zu posten ?
<Fuchs> Ja, geht gut. 
<claus> du weißt, das willst du posten, markierst es und kopierst es, gehst in firefox, doppelklick in die adress-leiste, schreibst dein pastebin hin und oh, du hast ja die Adressleiste markiert und damit die Adresse nun kopiert
<claus> musst wieder zurück gehen, neu markieren etc
<claus> noch nie so einen Unfug erlebt
<Fuchs> aeh, erstens gibt es nebst dieser Ablage (primary) noch die von CTRL+C (clipboard) 
<Fuchs> zweitens gibt es genau dafuer Verwaltungstools wie glipper, klipper und Konsorten 
<sdx23> (von pastebinit ganz zu schweigen :)
<DerDui> Arch-Vile4:  Sorry, war grad beim essen. das sind fehlermeldungen in den browsern,
<Arch-Vile4> hast du ne Beispielseite?
<DerDui> aaaaalex: wenn ich auf eine ganz bestimmte seite gehe, kommt bei meinem pc immer in allen 3 browsern die ich benutze eine fehlermeldung von wegen ner xml parsing error meldung. aber nur bei der einen seite. das komische is, dass ich mit meinem laptop dieses problem nicht hab :)
<DerDui> das is der chat von fantasy-fans.eu, aber da muss man registrieren^^ 
<monkeyD> hallo leute, ich habe ein problem mit dem laptop meines bruders. seit dem ich ubuntu 11.04 neu installiert habe funktioniert mein drucker nicht und mein wlan kommt und geht, wenn ich das mal habe ist alles schön und gut, aber wenn ich den laptop reboote und es nicht mehr da ist dann ist es eine glücksache das ich wlan wieder habe
<monkeyD> hallo leute, ich habe ein problem mit dem laptop meines bruders. seit dem ich ubuntu 11.04 neu installiert habe funktioniert mein drucker nicht und mein wlan kommt und geht, wenn ich das mal habe ist alles schön und gut, aber wenn ich den laptop reboote und es nicht mehr da ist dann ist es eine glücksache das ich wlan wieder habe
<monkeyD> aber zuerst auf mein drucker problem
<monkeyD> es hat ohne probleme auf 10.10 funktioniert
<monkeyD> auf 11.04 wird es erkannt wenn ich lsusb im terminal eingebe
<monkeyD> aber in libre wird es als ein anderes gerät erkannt als ich installiert habe
<DerDui> vll musst du den treiber updaten, ein ähnliches problem hatte ich mal mit ner webcam :)
<DerDui> und wegen wlan würde ich mal im router guggen ob ein anderer funkkanal geht^^
<monkeyD> wie kann ich das machen ? also drucker treiber update ? ich habe ein brother 110c aber in libre wird ein brother 1200 erkannt
<monkeyD> @ wlan: es wird kein wlan erkannt, auch nicht das wlan meiner nachbarn
<DerDui> musst mal googlen, sieht mir wirklich nach nem treiberproblem aus, gugg mal ob du nen anderen findest. sind in der regel ja freie treiber, da kanns sein dass der eine passt und der andere nicht :)
<monkeyD> aber lasst uns zuerst auf das druckerproblem eingehen, weil mein bruder was fürs abi drucken muss :)
<monkeyD> DerDui: das ist der gleiche den ich in 10.10 benutzt habe
<DerDui> naja, es kann immer sein dass der nicht zum kernel passt^^
<NTQ> hi. welches programm empfiehlt ihr denn um komfortabel in einem SVN zu arbeiten? oder gibt es da vielleicht sogar schöne nautilus-plugins?
<NTQ> falls ja, hab ich die nicht gefunden :(
<Arch-Vile4> Wenn die xml-Fehlermeldung unabhängig vom Browser erscheint, ist die Frage, ob der Server dir diese Meldung schickt, oder ob die lokal erzeugt wird.
<DerDui> denke mal lokal Arch-Vile4 weil es mit dem laptop geht, und es is nur dieser chat der nicht geht^^
<Arch-Vile4> Ich würde mal mit der Ubuntu CD booten, um mit einem "sauberen" Browser zu testen.
<monkeyD> DerDui: woher weiss ich das mein drucker modul geladen ist, weil ich nicht verstehe wieso libre ein ganz anderes modell anzeigt, ich habe den 110c und in libre wird der 1200 angezeigt
<DerDui> hmmm... wenns nur der eine browser wär... gibts irgend ein script wo der xmlrunner verwaltet wird Arch-Vile4 ?
<DerDui> monkeyD: schau mal nach wie das modul heißt, und lad es über sudo modprobe
<Arch-Vile4> hmm, gute Frage :)
<aaaaalex> DerDui, sorry - k.a.
<DerDui> monkeyD: es kann sein dass der treiber mehrere drucker bediehnt, da kann es sein dass ein anderer drucker da steht was aber egal sein sollte :)
<monkeyD> DerDui: wie kann ich das modul wählen bzw den namen herausfinden ?
<BuZZ-T> wenn ich eine 4K Sektoren Festplatte mit fdisk alignen will und ich mehrere Partitionen will, was ist klüger: die erste Partition erst normal erstellen und dann mit "x", "b", "64" den Anfang verschieben, oder gleich mit fdisk -u starten und bei 64 beginnen lassen. Unterschied: beim ersten bleibt das Ende "unaligned", beim zweiten ist es auch verschoben, dafür meckert fdisk "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary."
<BuZZ-T> ?
<frostschutz> BuZZ-T: fdisk wegschmeissen und parted nehmen
<DerDui> wie heißt der drucker genau monkeyD ?
<BuZZ-T> frostschutz: hab ich nie benutzt und kenn die Syntax nicht, mir geht's auch eher ums Prinzip
<cronon> "Soll die manuell angepasste Konfigurationsdatei /etc/pam.d/login ersetzt werden?" ich kann mich nicht erinnern da etwas verändert zu haben, mit dem inhalt der datei kann ich nichts anfangen...
<cronon> was ratet ihr mir?
<lukasius> wenn du nichts verändert hast dann würd ich auch nichts ersetzten. ( Anfänger )
<wolfgang> Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen, ich kann bei meinem Drucker mit Scanner HP LaserJet1015 nicht scannen. Xsane zeigt -> Fehler beim Öffnen des Gerätes "hpaio:/usb/HP_Color_LaserJet_CM1015...." Fehler während Geräte I/O.
<lukasius> hast mal auf der HP Homepage nach Linux treibern gesucht?
<Fuchs> schlechte Idee
<Fuchs> ,hplip? wolfgang 
<ShetLandPony> wolfgang, HPLIP ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> bessere Idee. 
<wolfgang> Du meinst die hier -> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<Fuchs> den Du ganz sicher nicht ab der Webseite installieren solltest
<Fuchs> siehe Wikilink, den ich Dir geben liess
<wolfgang> Fuchs.. ich installier gerade.. werde es testen.
<Fuchs> anschliessend mit hp-setup einrichten 
<Fuchs> resp. gksudo hp-setup 
<wolfgang> Fuchs, Drucken konnte ich ja.. Scannen ist mein problem.. ich probier mal.. hp-setup hab ich gemacht
<Fuchs> wolfgang: der Treiber kuemmert sich um beides 
<wolfgang> Fuchs, Leider immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung
<Fuchs> interessant. Haengt der via USB direkt am Rechner? 
<wolfgang> sudo hp-plugin-ubuntu 
<wolfgang> das hier steht auch noch im wiki.. 
<wolfgang> Ja ist USB
<Fuchs> dann probier das noch, 
<Fuchs> sollte das alles nicht helfen, dann wuerde ich das auf launchpad.net als Fehler melden 
<Fuchs> und ggf. schauen, ob Du an eine neuere Version des Treibers kommst, als .deb Paket fuer Ubuntu, ggf. auch ueber eine Fremdquelle
<wolfgang> auf 11.04 geht scannen.. hab hier 10.10 da gehts nicht.. XSANE 0.997 geht nicht bei 0.998 da gings(aber obs damit was zu tun hat?)
<Fuchs> kann schon sein, ja 
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du schauen, ob Du fuer 10.10 an neuere Versionen von xsane und hplip kommst
<Fuchs> ggf. noch libusb, wobei ich das nicht anfassen wuerde
<wolfgang> im wiki steht -> /hplip-3.11.5.run manuell installieren.. ist das nicht zu empfehlen?
<Fuchs> nicht wirklich, nein
<Fuchs> da es an der Paketverwaltung vorbei geht, mit von Ubuntu installierten Treibern Konflikte verursachen kann und schwieriger zu entfernen ist 
<Fuchs> wenn alles andere nicht geht. Dann aber vorher das hplip von der Paketverwaltung entfernen
<Bausparfuchs> nabend. Ich leide auf meinem aktuellen Notebook mit Sandy-Bitch i3 und 4GB Ram unter stockenden (nicht ruckelnden) Videos. Es spielt keine Rolle, ob Flash, HTML5, mpeg-Dateien, Streams oder Dateien auf der Festplatte. Es stocken einfach alle Videos. 20 Sekunden lang ist alles ok, dann stockt es mal für eine Sekunde und läuft dann nochmal vielleicht ne halbe Minute weiter und stockt dann nochmal kurz. Hat schonmal jemand was von solch 
<Bausparfuchs> einem Verhalten gehört? Ich tipe ja auf den Inteltreiber, oder könnte das noch was anderes sein?
<Bausparfuchs> achso, frisches natty
<wolfgang> habe gerade die hplip versionen vergleichen auf 11.04 -> 3.11.1 auf der 10.10 -> 3.10.6 .. ich will aber kein natty draufmachen, wegen unity
<Fuchs> wolfgang: wie gesagt, dann schau, dass Du unter 10.10 an die Version kommst, ggf. ueber ein ppa
<Fuchs> ,fremdquellen? wolfgang 
<ShetLandPony> wolfgang, Fremdquellen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<wolfgang> Fuchs, Das hier -> http://packages.debian.org/sid/i386/hplip/download
<Fuchs> wolfgang: das wird wohl aufgrund der Abhaengigkeiten nicht gehen
<Fuchs> deswegen: such eins fuer Deine Version von Ubuntu, besser
<Fuchs> (aber ja, probieren kann man) 
<wolfgang> Fuchs, na dann das hier -> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/hplip-isv-ppa/
<Fuchs> oder gleich https://launchpad.net/~hplip-isv/+archive/ppa
<apollo13> wenn ich ubuntu tweak nur lese :þ
<wolfgang> Fuchs, Woher weißt du eigentlich das hplip die treiber beinhaltet?
<Fuchs> weil ich selber seit Jahren HP Geraete damit betreibe
<wolfgang> Ok. Jetzt installiert er.
<Claas> was bringt eigentlich die option "search" in der grub.conf? 
<wolfgang> Fuchs.. nun gehts.. Vielen Dank!!!!!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<dAnjou> woran kann es liegen, dass mein rechner keine ip per dhcp bekommt? mein debian-server und der rechner meines bruders (win 7) kriegen ips. und wenn ich manuell ne verbindung einrichte mit ip und dns, kann zwar im lokalen netz pingen und sshen, komme aber nich ins internet, was die anderen können.
<dAnjou> 10.04 übrigens
<Robert_Zenz> dAnjou, verkabelt?
<dAnjou> ja
<dAnjou> hmm, hab im router auf nen button geklickt, wo "DHCP erneuern" draufstand und dann gings
<shrekk> nabend
<aaaaalex> dAnjou, alles läuft rund?
<northalpha> nabend zusammen
<dAnjou> aaaaalex: jetzt wieder ja
<dAnjou> bis auf die namensauflösung, aber das is n anderes problem
<aaaaalex> okies
<northalpha> hat schon wer auf der natty die ati 11.5 treiber installiert?
<Frickelpit> hat schon wer metafragen beantwortet?
<DerDui> xD
<northalpha> ich bekomme einfach kein vaapi hw beschelunigung hin, hat das wer schonmal gemacht?
<k1l> ,wf? northalpha 
<ShetLandPony> northalpha: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<northalpha> Ich habe keine Videobeschleunigung mit meiner ATI Graka bei Natty
<k1l> welche ist denn deine karte? welcher treiber wird aktuell verwendet?
<northalpha> meine karte ist die IGP HD4200, neuster Triber 11.5 laut Wiki gebaut
<Cholericker> Nabend, hat jemand ne Logitech G19 und hat versucht gnome15 zu installieren?
<Cholericker> oder anders, beim installieren bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung gnome15: Hängt ab: bamfdaemon ist aber nicht installierbarE: Kaputte Pakete
<Cholericker> finde aber nichts bei google über bamfdeamon
<Cholericker> bzw. nichts was mich weiterbringt
<Cholericker> benutze 10.04
<noggo> hiho leute
<noggo> hab da mal ne frage. wie kann ich über die konsole eine zeile in einer datei an einer bestimmten stell einfügen
<teekanne> grüsse! ich möchte gerne zwei separate screens einrichten an meinem notebook. das ganze betreibe ich mit dem nvidia treiber. ein bild ist vorhanden, jedoch kann ich keine tastatureingaben machen auf dem angeschlossenen bildschirm
<teekanne> noggo: dazu brauchst du einen texteditor wie zum beispiel vim
<teekanne> hat mir jemand einen tipp dazu?
<noggo> schon klar wollte über ein script in einer datei in der zweiten zeile etwas einfügen
<teekanne> noggo: entschuldigung. da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen
<noggo> teekanne: macht nix
<sdx23> sed kann das, beispielsweise. Oder head, tail und echo. Oder awk. Oder ...
<teekanne> muss ich in der xorg.conf für den zweiten monitor auch ein separates input device für die tstatur definieren?
<noggo> sdx23: danke für den tip mit sed des hat gefuntzt ;-))
<teekanne> gute nacht zusammen
<matt_> k
<schweegi> wie lautet die tastenkombination um unter GNOME ein laufendes programm abzuschießen
<schweegi> ?
<ppq> alt+f4? :)
<schweegi> ne bringt nix,ist ne anwendung im fullscreen die nicht mehr reagiert
<ppq> terminal auf --> killen
<schweegi> okay..
<DerDui> alt + f4 schweegi
<DerDui> ach das, konsole auf und "killall <programm>"
<rtghuzhg> Hi, gibt es eine alternative zu gnome Schublade in unity?
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-19
<teekanne> guten abend. ist noch jemand da der mir zum thema dual view belflich sein könnte. ich komme nicht mehr weiter *heul
<teekanne> ..behilflich.. pardon
<beaver74_> ,frag teekanne 
<beaver74_> hm
<beaver74_> leg erinfach los, teekanne evtl. antwortet jemand noch
<beaver74_> *einfach
<teekanne> ich habe im nvidia-settings manager  separate screen eingestellt. alles funktioniert, ausser das ich keine tastatureingabe machen kann auf dem erweiterten desktop... ich suche nun schon seit gut zwei drei stunden im netz und habe diverse veränderungen in der xorg.conf gemacht. bisher ohne erfolg
<teekanne> ich finde niemanden der nur annähernd das selbe problem hatte
<beaver74_> hm, hoert sich auch ungewoehnlich an... ich koennte die jetzt nur sagen das hier tagsueber sehr kompetente Menschen herum rennen die sich mit den Karten von nvidia gut auskennen, die werden jetzt aber evtl schon im Bett liegen. Wuerde mich aber wundern wenn es zu den Zeiten nicht geloest werden wuerde.
<teekanne> optisch wird alles koorekt dargestellt auf dem bildschirm den ich angehängt habe. ich kann weder fenster verschieben noch tastatureingaben machen. die maus jedoch funktioniert
<beaver74_> teekanne, diese Anleitungen bist du durchgegangen... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dualview http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RandR
<beaver74_> teekanne, deine Einstellungen in xorg.conf solltest du sichern und /etc/X11/xorg.conf vorerst weg lassen... der nvidia-settings-manager sollte die Konfiguration auch ohne diese vornehmen koennen
<teekanne> beaver74_: randr ist automatisch deaktiviert wenn man nvidia-settings benutzt. wenn ich für dual view die einstellungen vom wiki nehme startet X gar nicht mehr auf...
<teekanne> :beaver74_: was meinst du mit xorg.conf weglassen? nvidia-settings schreibt ja auch alles dort rein..?
<beaver74_> ja, ok, das kann sein, teekanne, ich kenne mich da nicht so aus, wie man feststellen kann... mit xorg.conf weglassen meinte ich keine selber anlegen sondern erstellen lassen und nicht weiter dran rum schrauben, es _sollte_ bei korrekten Einstellungen im Manager auch so funktionieren... da wird etwas noch nicht stimmen, Hand anlegen muss man an dieser aber eigentlich nicht mehr
<beaver74_> teekanne, hast du Xinerama aktiviert, nur aus Neugier gefragt
<teekanne> beaver74_: ich möchte gerne zwei separate screens. Xinerama ist nicht das was ich möchte
<beaver74_> ojk
<teekanne> :beaver74_: das problem war schon mit der von nvidia-settings generierten xorg.conf vorhanden
<beaver74_> warte bis zum Tageslicht :) da derjenige einst darauf hinwies, würde ich dir empfehlen den Fuchs mal zu fragen...
<teekanne> nun gut. vielen dank für deinen einsatz zu später stunde :) ich nehm dann morgen nochmal einen anlauf XD
<teekanne> gute nacht ubuntu-gemeinde!
<beaver74_> gn8
<xcr> hallo
<xcr> jemand hier?
<xcr> kann man acpi im bootloader deaktivieren? wie geht das? was muss ich tun? kommt nachträglich noch mehr arbeit, wenn man es deaktiviert? erzählt mal bitte.
<alamar> dem kernel die option noacpi mitgeben
<alamar> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<alamar> desktop oder note/netbook?
<xcr> notebook
<xcr> und ich habe grub2
<xcr> Datei /boot/grub/grub.cfg hab ich aber
<xcr> Die nachfolgenden Beschreibungen der /boot/grub/grub.cfg dienen ausschließlich dazu, die Ergebnisse nach einem Eingriff in die Datei /etc/default/grub oder durch den Einsatz von eigenen Skripten zu überprüfen.
<xcr> ha
<xcr> llo
<bullgard4> Was ist ein »globbing character«? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man1/mlocate.1.html: "If  --regex is not specified, PATTERNs can contain globbing characters. If any PATTERN contains no globbing characters, locate  behaves as if the pattern were *PATTERN*."
<xcr> hululululu bullgard4 
<xcr> Globbing is the process of expanding a non-specific file name containing a wildcard character into a set of specific file names that exist in storage on a computer, server, or network
<xcr> Beispiel: William.* 
<bullgard4> xcr: Ah! Guten Morgen!
<bullgard4> xcr: Vielen Dank!
<xcr> müssten wohl diese platzhalter sein
<Nalkem> moin
<xcr> hallo
<mosez> wie ruf ich nochmal ein programm auf der kommandozeile mit geringerer prioritaet auf?
<xcr> ääähm
<LetoThe2nd> man nice, IIRC.
<mosez> nice... genau das
<xcr> ich bin im irc
<mosez> ich kam gerade nicht drauf, danke
<LetoThe2nd> kp
<mosez> so reisst der bilderimport wenigstens nicht das ganze system in den abgrund :P
<joschi> je nachdem was da tatsächlich "in den abgrund" reißt könnte ionice besser funktionieren als nice
<LetoThe2nd> gut möglich, ja.
<Nalkem> kann man irgendwie feststellen wie lange dateiaenderungen andauernß (eine datei existiert und wird irgendwann ueberschrieben)
<joschi> Nalkem: was genau verstehst du unter der dauer einer dateiänderung?
<xcr> :(
<Nalkem> joschi: wie lange an einer datei was gemacht wird ... also die zeitspanne zum rausschreiben
<sysdef> am besten waer wenn das programm die zeit misst die es braucht
<LetoThe2nd> bisher ist die frage immer noch auf dem technischen niveau von "mein automotor springt nicht an. warum?"
<joschi> Nalkem: das geht bspw. mit inotify und einem frontend dafür, etwa incron
<joschi> Nalkem: damit kannst du die zeit zwischen open(2) und close(2) messen
<LetoThe2nd> von was wollen wir reden? bis die änderung hart auf dem datenträger ist? oder nur, bis das programm die änderung abgeschlossen hat? oder...
<joschi> Nalkem: wie sysdef schon gesagt hat: am besten misst es das programm, das den file descriptor öffnet, selbst
<Nalkem> joschi: leider komme ich dort nicht dran ... hmm inotify ... schau ich mir mal an
<sysdef> LetoThe2nd: das ist noch ne frage-qualitaet mit der du gluecklich sein darfst. RL frage vorgestern an mich: "wie lang ist eine UUID in zentimeter?" ;p
<LetoThe2nd> sysdef: ah. na dann.
<joschi> sysdef: korrekte antwort: welcher font? ;)
<sysdef> meine antwort war: "wenn ich das gewicht hab und den durchmesser kann ich die laenge berechnen" ^^
<sebastian> guten morgen.
<sebastian> weiß jemand, welche die current NVidia treiber unter 10.10 waren?
<dadrc> packages.ubuntu.com weiß es auf jeden Fall, ich hab kein 10.10 da, gerade.
<sebastian> unter 10.10 hatte ich null probleme mit meiner nvidia graka, unter 11.04 habe ich wieder freeze probleme mit dem runtertakten vom PowerMizer.
<keenbock> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich rythmbox dazu bewegen kann meine eingescannte medienbibliothek nach einem neustart nicht wieder zu vergessen?
<sebastian> deshalb wollte ich mal die nvidia treiber aus 10.10 ausprobieren, habe mir aber nirgendswo aufgeschrieben, welche da swaren. :-(
<dadrc> sebastian, wie gesagt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-current&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<shetlandpony> dadrc's url: http://tinyurl.com/6yktz6m | Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- nvidia-current
<sebastian> dadrc, danke dir, dann werde ich dort mal ein wenig lesen...
<dadrc> keenbock, Ubuntu-Version?
<keenbock> 10.10
<dadrc> keenbock, mach mal den gconf-editor auf und guck unter Apps → Rhythmbox → Library Location, wo er die speichern will
<keenbock> in file:///media/Data/Eigene%20Musik 
<dadrc> keenbock, kann es sein, dass die Partition nicht immer da ist?
<dadrc> Mein Vorschlag wäre jedenfalls, das mal wieder auf den Standardwert zu ändern
<dadrc> Müsste es im Menü einen Button für geben
<keenbock> ja.. die muss ich immer nach dem start erst einbinden
<dadrc> Startest du Rhythmbox vorher?
<keenbock> nein
<keenbock> jedenfalls nicht absichtlich... kann vorkommen dass ich das vergesse
<dadrc> Moment, ich guck mal kurz was nach.
<dadrc> keenbock, passiert das nach jedem Neustart von Rhythmbox?
<keenbock> nach nem reboot
<dadrc> Aber wirklich nach jedem?
<keenbock> das weiß ich nicht... hab das phänomen noch nicht lange beobachtet
<keenbock> vielleicht würds auch nur helfen wenn ich die partition beim systemstart automatisch einbinden lass. aber irgendwie lässt sie das nicht
<dadrc> Das sollte eine Lösung sein
<keenbock> -das +sich
<dadrc> Dafür müsstest du einen passenden Eintrag in der /etc/fstab machen
<keenbock> ich habs mal mit mountmanager probiert, aber der eintrag für automount ist immer ausgegraut
<dadrc> Um systemweite Änderungen zu machen, brauchst du Rootrechte. Hast du den Mountmanager mit Rootrechten gestartet?
<keenbock__> ach man
<dadrc> Um systemweite Änderungen zu machen, brauchst du Rootrechte. Hast du den Mountmanager mit Rootrechten gestartet?
<dadrc> Noch gelesen?
<keenbock> ja
<dadrc> seltsam. Dann würd ich vorschlagen, du packst dir einfach einen Eintrag in die fstab
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<keenbock> bin ich grad dabei
<dadrc> sehr gut
<keenbock> na ich teste das mal... erstmal vielen dank
<keenbock> also eingebunden wird die partition jetzt aber rythmbox liest wieder meine ganzen dateien neu ein
<dadrc> Joa, die Frage ist auch eher, ob das beim nächsten Neustart auch passiert
<dadrc> Ich hab übrigens den passenden Bug gefunden: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/677058
<keenbock> ah, also wenn der die jetzt indexiert hat müsste beim nächsten reboot wieder alles da sein?
<dadrc> Sollte eigentlich
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, liegt das Problem woanders
<keenbock> na dann... das indexieren dauert jetzt noch erfahrungsgemäß 3 stunden... 
<Redlook> hallo
<dadrc> huhu
<teekanne> Grüsse! Ich möchte gerne per nvidia-settings einen externen Monitor als separate screen einrichten. soweit hat optisch auch alles geklappt. einziges problem ist, dass ich keine fenster bewegen kann und keine tastatureingaben machen kann. hat wer eine idee?
<dadrc> teekanne, leider, soweit ich weiß, ein bekannter Bug in Compiz und momentan nicht zu fixen
<teekanne> dadrc: und ich hab letzte nacht stunden damit verbraten -.- schade! danke dir
<bullgard4> Synaptic über das DEB-Programmpaket »global«: "GNU GLOBAL works the same way across diverse environments." Welche diversen Umgebungen sind das im einzelnen?
<Manni> hallo! ich möchte einen cronjob einrichten der mir eine Libreoffice Tabelle ausdruckt. Jemand erfahrungen damit?
<LetoThe2nd> Manni: nein, aber mit metafragen zur genüge :-)
<ppq> Manni: 'libreoffice -p /pfad/zur/datei.odt'
<LetoThe2nd> Manni: prinzipiell: wiki artikel zu cron lesen, und man page des programms lpr :-)
<ppq> ah, nicht odt, du weißt schon :)
<Manni> ppq klingt simpel ich teste es gerade mal
<c_korn> kann man compiz in natty ausschalten? manche spiele stören sich daran. vor allem windows spiele per wine.
<ppq> da wird dann der standarddrucker genommen, wenn du nen anderen willst, nutze -pt (siehe man libreoffice)
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: also ich find lür ja hübscher :-)
<LetoThe2nd> s/lür/lpr/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: ppq: also ich find lpr ja hübscher :-)
<ppq> LetoThe2nd: joa, aber da müsst man ja erstmal ps oder pdf oder sowas in der art erstellen. geht auch, mit 'libreoffice -pt file.ps datei.odt'. aber wenn man eh libreoffice ausführen muss...
<Manni> LetoThe2nd, ppq  Danke ihr beiden!
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: wäre mir neu... habs gerade mit nem .xls getestet
<ppq> lpr kann sowas direkt drucken? cool
<bekks> Das kann lpr seit Jahrzehnten :P
<LetoThe2nd> odt hab ich auf die schnelle keins gefunden, aber das xls ist rausgekommen.
<ppq> ist nur die frage, ob es dann genau so aussieht wie als wenn man es via libreoffice druckt. bspw. bei .doc dateien
<ppq> naja, wird ot.
<ppq> c_korn: unity ohne compiz ist afaik nicht möglich (zumindest das normale)
<ppq> c_korn: du könntest aber manche sachen im ccsm deaktivieren..
<c_korn> ppq: ok, bleibt als alternative noch den klassischen desktop zu starten und dort compiz zu deaktivieren.
<ppq> c_korn: joa, oder unity-2d wenn du unity magst..
<c_korn> unity 2d?
<c_korn> ah, wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt
<ppq> ppa:unity-2d-team/unity-2d-daily - keine ahnung, wie stabil das ist
<ppq> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/unity-2d-gets-a-ppa/
<deem> ppq: das is doch im repo drin. also ohne ppa
<deem> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=unity-2d&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<shetlandpony> deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/3g6yt4b | Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- unity-2d
<ppq> ah, nett. *noch* ist das sogar aktuell (bei unity-2d wird sich noch ne ganze menge tun in nächster zeit)
<Gulaschkanone> Ich hab grad folgendes Problem: Von jetzt auf nachher möchte nvidia-current nur noch eine Auflösung von 1024x768 darstellen. Der Jockey sagt, der Treiber sei installiert, aber nicht in Benutzung. Neuinstallation des Treibers brachte nichts. Wie kan ich das Problem beheben?
<ppq> Gulaschkanone: kannst du in nvidia-settings die richtige auflösung einstellen?
<Gulaschkanone> ppq: Bei Display Config -> "Panning", oder?
<Gulaschkanone> Das komische ist, auf Windows hatte ich das Gleiche
<ppq> Gulaschkanone: im menü "xserver display configuration", dann bei "resolution"..
<Gulaschkanone> Ach da
<Gulaschkanone> Geht maximal 1360x768
<ppq> und dein monitor kann wie viel?
<Gulaschkanone> 1680x1050
<ppq> 'sudo nvidia-bugreport.sh', das resultat entpacken und nopasten bitte
<ppq> nvidia-bug-report.sh so hieß das
<Nalkem> Gulaschkanone: wie angeschlossen?
<Gulaschkanone> ppq: http://pastebin.com/vbYh1QzG
<Gulaschkanone> Nalkem: Was meinst du? Kabel? Das ist VGA
<Nalkem> Gulaschkanone: ueber das 'blaue' vga-kabel? ....
<Gulaschkanone> jop
<Gulaschkanone> Hat ja die ganze Zeit funktioniert
<Nalkem> Gulaschkanone: dann nimm nen dvi oder hdmi kabel ... vga kann oft nicht so hohe aufloesungen
<Nalkem> bzw da kann es zu timind-probs kommen
<Gulaschkanone> hab kein DVI-Kabel :]
<Gulaschkanone> Müsst ich in den blödmarkt fahren ^^
<Gulaschkanone> Ach, ich häng über nen VGA -> DVI-Adapter an der Graka
<Nalkem> man sollte sowieso, wenn es geht, keine vga kabel mehr verwenden ...
<Nalkem> schlechteres bild, solche probleme ...
<ppq> Nalkem: 1680x1050 über vga ist kein problem
<Nalkem> ppq: sag das nvidia *GGG*
<Nalkem> gerade nach nem treiberupdate ... ;)
<ppq> edid auslesen müsste eigtl. auch gehen
<ppq> Gulaschkanone: wieso ist nouveau nicht geblacklistet?
<ppq> wird das nicht mehr automatisch gemacht?
<Gulaschkanone> Keine Ahnung
<Gulaschkanone> Das Ubuntu ist gerade mal zwei Tage alt
<Nalkem> gerade da es auch unter windoof so zu sein scheint ... 
<ppq> bei mir wurd eine /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-common.conf angelegt bei der installation, die nouveau blacklistet. überprüf das mal bei dir
<Gulaschkanone> Aber von jetzt auf nachher, auf Windows hats auch funktioniert
<dreamon> Wenn ich sky verkleinere verschwindet mir das Fenster komplett... (auch nicht in Systray) starte ich skype nochmal .. heißt es, das es bereits läuft. Liegt das am Unity, das ich deaktiviert habe?
<Gulaschkanone> ppq: Es existiert eine nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<ppq> und wenn es die datei nicht gibt, guck auch mal in die anderen blacklist dateien.. ja, auch da mal reingucken
<Gulaschkanone> In der ist noveau blacklisted
<ppq> dann ist es seltsam, dass x in der lage ist, nouveau zu laden..
<ppq> 'lsmod | grep nouveau' ?
<Gulaschkanone> Leere Ausgabe
<Gulaschkanone> Also anscheindend nicht geladen
<Gulaschkanone> nvidia ist geladen
<ppq> hrm
<Gulaschkanone> Ich seh gerade, dass das Modul "nv" nicht geladen werden kann, laut Logfile
<Gulaschkanone> Ist es vielleicht das?
<ppq> nein
<dadrc> Ich würd spontan glxinfo | grep -i vendor vorschlagen
<ppq> man könnte das mit ner modeline sicherlich lösen, aber schön ist das nicht
<ppq> dadrc: problem ist, dass EDID nicht ausgelesen werden kann
<ppq> und dann eine automatisch (falsch) erkannte auflösung genommen wird
<dadrc> ppq, sicher, dass der nvidia-treiber sauber installiert ist?
<ppq> dadrc: wenn ich mir den nopaste so angucke: ja
<Gulaschkanone> Hab ihn eben neu installiert
<dadrc> ppq, stimmt, sieht gut aus.
<ppq> Gulaschkanone: mir fällt da grad nur noch ne modeline in der xorg.conf ein, wie gesagt.. aber schön ist das echt nicht
<dadrc> Ich hatte da eine Theorie bezüglich kaputtem nvidia, nouveau auf der Blacklist, also vesa-Treiber
<ppq> aber auffällig ist schon, dass erst nouveau geladen wird (was eigentlich gar nicht passieren dürfte), dann die meldung dass edid nicht gelesen werden kann, dann wird nouveau wieder entladen..
<dadrc> Aber wenn nvidia geht, wird es das nicht sein
<Gulaschkanone> Mich wundert aber, dass Unity problemlos funktioniert o.O
<bekks> Dann schau mal, ob "nvidia" als Modul geladen wurde.
<Gulaschkanone> ist es
<ppq> bekks: [12:09:20] <Gulaschkanone> nvidia ist geladen
<bekks> Warum wundert Dich dann, dass Unity funktioniert?
<Gulaschkanone> Weil laut Jockey der Treiber nicht in Benutzung ist
<bekks> Ggf. ist nicht der aktuellste verfügbare nvidia in Benutzung.
<bekks> Das reicht Jockey schon, um zu melden, dass eben nicht der aktuellste in Verwendung ist ;)
<Gulaschkanone> Aptitude hätte ein Update gemacht ;)
<bekks> Nicht zwingend.
<ppq> Gulaschkanone: probier doch sonst mal das mit der modeline. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines
<Gulaschkanone> ppq: mach ich gleich
<ppq> btw, wenn das ein tft ist, sollte man in den meisten fällen einfach 60 Hz nehmen
<Gulaschkanone> bin mal gespannt, obs jetzt geht
<Gulaschkanone> öh, ich seh gerade, dass bei einem Reboot ein Kernel-Panic kommt o,O
<NTQ1> kann man irgendwie das programm neustarten, dass auch das kleine batterie-symbol im panel anzeigt? denn irgendwie funktioniert das menü des symbols nicht mehr
<Gulaschkanone> ppq: Modeline funktioniert, vielen Dank :)
<Gulaschkanone> NTQ1: pkill gnome-panel müsste reichen
<NTQ1> Gulaschkanone: geht dann nicht das ganze panel flöten?
<Gulaschkanone> ne, das startet sich neu
<Gulaschkanone> Die Batterie ist ja ein Applet, das an gnome-panel gekoppelt ist
<Gulaschkanone> bzw gehört zu einem Applet
<NTQ1> Gulaschkanone: ok. hat geklappt, danke
<Gulaschkanone> bitte
<kevin____> Hallo, ich war gestern bereits hier wegen dem wlan deaktivert nach start des systems problem.
<kevin____> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<kevin____> soft blocked:yes kommt bei rfkill list
<kevin____> wie kann ich das nun beheben?
<kevin____> selbe bei 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
<ceb_2> ich will alle ausgehenden verbindungen nach 12.34.56.78  auf 127.0.0.1 weiterleiten aber bekomme es nicht hin. habe folgendes versucht: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 12.34.56.78 -j DNAT --to 127.0.0.1
<Fussel> kevin____, lspci bitte in ein paste
<Fussel> ,paste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<erwin_> hi
<erwin_> wie kann ich mit die timer resolution von meinem system anzeigen lassen?
<ceby> ich will alle ausgehenden verbindungen auf port 80 nach localhost weiterleiten aber irgendwie funktionierts nicht? iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to 127.0.0.1
<ceby> wenn ich telnet 1.1.1.1 80 eingebe werde ich nicht weitergeleitet.
<deem> ceby: wenn du alle ausgehenden verbinungen nach localhost umleitest kommst du doch auf keine einzige homepage mehr?
<ceby> localhost wird ein proxy sein
<ceby> habs aber schon ich muss ne andre tabelle nehmen
<deem> ja outpu wäre ganz schön. iptables arbeitet halt von oben nach unten ab
<patr|ck> re
 * patr|ck winkt fussel hinterher
<patr|ck> macht magie müde?
<ceby> neh mit filter scheints zu gehn
<kevin____> http://np.playaunited.at/np/5ef4587707.html
<kevin____> habe hier nun den lspci als paste
<kevin____> vielleicht kann mir nun einer weiterhelfen warum wlan immer nach start geblockt ist
<patr|ck> ja, filter verwende ich
<patr|ck> ah, mit pastebinit
<patr|ck> mir wäschst gerade die wäschespinne zu, brb
<NTQ> nutzt hier jemand von euch dropbox unter ubuntu? mein dropbox sync immer nur sporadisch.
<noggo> hallo leute
<NTQ> hallo noggo
<NTQ> sind wohl gerade alle am essen und schlafen hier im channel
<deem> NTQ: auf metafragen antwortet hier keiner ;P
<NTQ> deem. zugegeben war der letzte satz nicht gerade eine frage. aber er beschreibt kurz mein aktuelles problem
<deem> das ist kein problem. bzw keins mit ubuntu bezug
<NTQ> mein dropbox-client synchronisiert sich meistens nur nach einem neustart bzw. auch mal, nachdem ich aus dem bereitschaftsmodus wieder hochgefahren habe. aber nach kurzer zeit tut er nichts mehr.
<sysdef> dropbox ist im repository? es ist closed source?
<noggo> ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt. ich soll demnächst in der firma wo meine mutter arbeite 6 baugleiche rechner mit ubuntu versorgen. nun suche ich eine möglichkeit die alle auf den selben stand zu bringen zb. thunderbird installiere evolution runterschmeissen und noch einpaar kleinigkeiten. wie kann ich das ambesten anstellen?
<LetoThe2nd> noggo: buzzwords für dich: landscape, puppet, oder generell configuration management tools.
<lookbehind> @noggo: Ohne das jetzt schonmal gemacht zu haben: Ich würde einen fertig einrichten, und dann einfach die Platten spiegeln. Wenn die Kisten wirklich baugleich sind, müsste das eigentlich problemlos funktionieren
<lookbehind> @sysdef: DropBox ist nicht in den Ubuntu Standard-Repos, aber es gibt ein eigenes PPA für DropBox... wenn ich mich recht entsinne :)
<noggo> jo das mit dem spiegeln würde gehen dacht aber an ein script was nach der installation aufgerufen wird und alles macht
<lookbehind> geht es dir nur um Software die (de)installiert werden muss? Oder auch Einstellungen die du überall vornehmen musst? Wenns nur die Software ist: Terminal öffnen "sudo apt-get install <Liste mit Paketen>"
<LetoThe2nd> oO( für was gibt man denn buzzwords? nicht zum an die wand nageln, sondern zum darüber informieren... )
<lookbehind> Die Liste mit den Paketnamen könnte man auch aus einer Textdatei auslesen oder so
<hans__> Hallo. Ich möchte unter UBUNTU 110.4 das automatische Ausschalten der externen HD unterbinden. sudo hdparm -S 0 /dev/sdc1 -> 
<bekks> hans__: sdc1 ist eine Partition, keine Festplatte.
<hans__>  setting standby to 0 (off) -  HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setidle) failed: Invalid argument
<hans__> bekks: mit sdc? auch erfolglos.
<hans__> bekjks: hatte aber irgendwo sdc1 gesehen, deshalb benutzte ich es.
<noggo> LetoThe2nd: sry schau grade schon dachte nur das einer noch irgendeine andere idee hat
<bekks> hans__: Der Controller im USB Gehäuse kann scheinbar nicht mit dem Kommando umgehen.
<hans__> bekks: Gibt es es keine andere Möglichkeit? Das stört mich doch sehr.
<bekks> hans__: Nein.
<hans__> bekks: Mist verdammter, vielen Dank.
<hans__> Dann noch ein Gedicht: sowohl unter GNOME als auch KDE friert der Desktop des öfteren ein. Ist dies ein Problem mit dem Grafikkartentreiber  (NVIDIA)?
<frostschutz> du könntest das laufwerk anpingen, besonders nett ist das zwar nicht, aber zur not...
<hans__> frostschutz: bitte erklären.
<bekks> alle vier sekunden: touch /media/extern/blah.txt
<frostschutz> Einen Prozess machen der regelmäßig auf die Platte zugreift damit sie nicht abschaltet. Wenns ein bekannter Hersteller ist (WD) auch mal im Herstellerforum fragen.
<nextnewbee> hallo wollte mir smile von getdeb installiere, der sagt mir aber dass smile ein virtuelles packet ist und nu
<hans__> frostschutz, bekks: Gute Idee... Nachteile?
<frostschutz> hans__: Wenn die Platte laut ist, das Zugriffsgeräusch ;)
<hans__> frostschutz: Bei dem lauten Lüfter nicht der Rede wert... Nochmal Danke.
<eugenblick> hallo,
<eugenblick> kennt jemand von euch das problem, dass unter natty (classic, 64bit, home=btrfs) bei grossen kopiervorgängen der rechner einfriert, bzw nur noch sehr sehr langsam reagiert?
<eugenblick> also ab 1gb wirds meist kritisch
<bekks> Wieviel RAM hast Du?
<k1l> eugenblick: schau mal in die logs, was da genau los ist.
<eugenblick> k1l: in welche logs soll ich gucken? und werden die nach nem neustart nicht gelöscht? mir bleibt immer nur die möglichkeit den einfach auszuschalten
<eugenblick> bekks: 4gb.. ist nen laptop
<k1l> eugenblick: /var/log/ und einfach ausschalten ist ganz übel. besser das hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Magic_SysRQ
<k1l> btrfs ist doch eh noch experimentell oder?
<bekks> eugenblick: ist /home in den Kopiervorgang involviert?
 * LetoThe2nd würde eher fragen, ob ein ntfs im spiel ist. da hatte ich mal probleme unter 64b
<bekks> Welche Dateisysteme sind in den Kopiervorgang involviert? :)
<eugenblick> ist es? ich dachte es sei mitlerweile stabil, kann ich es doch ganz normal bei der ubuntu-installation auswählen
<eugenblick> nur home und ext4
<bekks> Und von wo nach wo kopierst Du...?
<eugenblick> von ext4 nach btrfs
<bekks> Und wie voll ist /home bereits?
<eugenblick> sind noch 250gb frei
<eugenblick> aber wenn ihr meint, dass btrfs noch unstable/testing ist, dann änder ich das mal und guck mal, wie es dann aussieht?!
<bekks> btrfs solltest du nur verwenden, wenn Du weisst was Du tust :)
<eugenblick> naja, in der beziehung weiss ichs nicht
<eugenblick> vielen dank schonmal für eure hilfe..
<Syburg> hallo, ich benutze Ubuntu 10.04 LTS und habe Empathy deinstalliert. Als Ersatz habe ich Pidgin installiert. Nun habe ich ein Problem: Wie kann ich Pidgin in der Benachrichtigungsanzeige nach ganz oben bringen - also wo vorher "Chat" stand?
<Gulaschkanone> Syburg: Probiere bitte mal "pkill gnome-panel"
<Gulaschkanone> Wenn das nicht hilft, bitte neu anmelden.
<Syburg> Gulaschkanone: Danke, dass du mir helfen willst. Also verschwunden ist das "Chat" schon (ich habe mich bereits einmal neu angemeldet). Das Problem ist, dass der Eintrag Pidgin ganz unten ist und nicht ganz oben.
<Gulaschkanone> Wie und ob man das positionieren kann, weiß ich leider nicht
<Syburg> Gulaschkanone: Okay :) Trotzdem Danke!
<noggo> wie kann ich in einenm shell script prüfen ob in einer datei eine bestimte zeile vorhanden ist
<Gulaschkanone> grep?
<noggo> ok. ich wollte mit einem script prüfen ob in einer datei eine bestimmte zeile vorhanden ist und wenn nicht wollte ich sie per sed einfügen. nur bekommen ich das irgendwie nicht hin habe wohl immoment ein brett vor dem kopf
<empinator> grep ?
<empinator> welches muster hat denn deine zeile?
<noggo> which numlockx >/dev/null && numlockx on
<noggo> wenn diese zeile nicht vorhanden ist soll sie eingefügt werden
<noggo> hintergrund bastel grade ein script zusammen das mein onkel sich ubuntu installieren kan danach das script ausführt und einige programme bzw. einstellungen hat
<sdx23> noggo: Schau dir den Parameter "-q" von grep in dessen Manpage an. Dann geht sowas wie grep -q foo bar || echo 'no foo' #.
<sdx23> Wobei man natürlich auch grep -c # verwenden könnte, und dann in einem Ifkonstrukt die Anzahl der Vorkommen abfragen.
<Syburg> noggo: Wenn nichts "geheimes" in dem Skript steht, wie Passwörter oder ähnliches, dann Paste es doch mal bei http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ und kopiere den Link hier in den Chat.
<empinator> zeile="which numlockx >/dev/null && numlockx on"; grep $zeile datei || echo $zeile >> datei
<empinator> mit -q selbstverständich :-)
<noggo> habs hinbekommen thy an alle :-))
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dere
<tobago> habe auf meinen fitpc2 ein xubuntu laufen. er ist an meinem fernseher über hdmi angeschlossen. aber leider kann ich als maximale auflösung nur 1024x768. auserdem ruckelt der bildaufbau extrem. falscher treiber?
<tobago> wenn ich propitäre treiber installieren will, findet er keinen.
<LetoThe2nd> grafikkarte?
<tobago> LetoThe2nd: Intel GMA500 graphics acceleration
<tobago> Full hardware video acceleration of H.264, MPEG2, VC1, and WMV9
<tobago> DVI Digital output up to 1920 x 1200 through HDMI connector
<tobago> http://www.fit-pc.com/web/fit-pc2/fit-pc2-specifications/
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: bitte nicht mehr copypasta machen. GMA500 reicht. und: die spezifikation ist schön und recht. nur wenns halt keinen linux treiber gibt, gibts keinen. da hast du dir IMHO was andrehen lassen :-)
<tobago> LetoThe2nd: naja. die dinger werden expliit mit ubuntu ausgeliefert.
<tobago> explizit
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: dann würd ich den auslieferer mal fragen, warum sein auslieferungszustand deiner meinung nach nicht funktioniert.
<tobago> ich hab's halt nur runtergeschmissen und xubuntu raufgetan.
<tobago> LetoThe2nd: ^^
<LetoThe2nd> tjaaaaaa
<tobago> mmmhhhhhhhh
<LetoThe2nd> spontan würd ich mal nach "ubuntu poulsbo acceleration" oder ähnlichem googlen.
<tobago> LetoThe2nd: ich wette, wenn ich das ding an meinen samsung syncmaster anschliesse, gibt's da keine probleme. frag mich nicht warum. bauchgefühl.
<tobago> o.k.
<LetoThe2nd> tobago: und wenn du schon so bauchgefühle hast... nicht nur uns mitteilen, sondern auch überprüfen. es soll situationen geben, da ist man froh um belegte und nicht nur "bauchgefühlte" informationen
<tobago> o.k.;) melde mich dann zurück
<Cholericker> hey, ich habe einen Ordner mit vielen Musikdateien, leider wird für jedes Ö ein Fragezeichen angezeigt, kann ich das mit einem script oder ähnliches ändern?
<tobago|home> LetoThe2nd, ich bin jetzt auf der xubuntu kiste und hab sie über hdmi an meinen samsung syncmaster angeschlossen. dort kann ich höhere auflösungen setzen. der zeilenaufbau ist immer noch extrem langsam.
<LetoThe2nd> dachte ichs mir doch ;-)
<tobago|home> LetoThe2nd, mmh. ich probier mal die tips wegen poulsbo
<jokrebel> hi
<monkeyD> hallo seit dem ich ubuntu 11.04 installiert habe, funktioniert der befehl "tail -f /var/log/messages" nicht mehr
<monkeyD> hat er sich verändert, wenn ja wie ?
<Minipluto> gibt es ein script, mit dem man ohne Neuanmeldung zwischen Compiz und Unity-2D wechseln kann?
<monkeyD> der befehl "tail -f /var/log/messages" funktioniert nicht mehr
<xcr> ich hab kein bock mehr auf linux
<xcr> ich  glaub ich geb meine freiheit lieber an microsoft, dass ist leichter
<scherenhaenden> hallo ich mache ein skript... da morgen ex davon habe XD.... und meine ganze klasse hängt von mir ab dass ich die skripts löse.... 
<scherenhaenden> diese skript funktioniert überhaupt nicht http://pastebin.com/3kf5hwnK
<deem> scherenhaenden: bitte was?
<scherenhaenden> moment mal ich hab schon grad ein paar fehler endekt
<scherenhaenden> na es ist so... mrogen habe ich ex von bash... und keine in der klasse kann damit nur 2
<scherenhaenden> die eigentlich nicht so gut
<deem> scherenhaenden: tue mir mal einen gefallen und fass das in vernünftiges deutsch.
<scherenhaenden> und ich mache skripte... also lösungen von aufgaben für die ganze klasse... ich muss sie heute machen... und den boradcast underer klasse schicken und der schikts weiter den anderen
<deem> hausaufgaben also
<scherenhaenden> deutsch ist nicht meine mutter spreche... ich spreche duetsch seit ungefähr 3 jahre
<deem> dann geh doch in den ubuntu channel für deine sprache
<scherenhaenden> also... ja die komata und so... ja ich schreibe auch genau so schlecht auf spanisch... 
<seven_> monkeyD: guckst du http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10674332
<scherenhaenden> ja... es gibt noch ein problem... ich mache die ausbildung hier in deutschland... und die sachen kann ich gar nix auf spanisch erklären... da die aufgaben auf deutsch sind
<deem> scherenhaenden: ändert nichts daran, dass es hausaufgaben sind. wir sind hier nicht dafür da dir deine hausaufgaben zu machen
<scherenhaenden> ne... da hast du recht... darum habe ich auch keine hilfe gebetet... sondern... um nur bloß zu gucken was daran flasch ist... 
<scherenhaenden> an meine skript
<deem> das wäre aber bei dne hausaufgaben helfen
<deem> versuchs mal in #bash
<tobago> LetoThe2nd: scheixxe. hab den emgd treiber installiert: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo  . beim reboot leider nix xorg mehr. black screen. poor.
<scherenhaenden> hast du noch ein was gutes zu sagen?... wenn du mir nicht helfen willst oder kein andere ist ok... aber ich wollte bloß fragen ob ich des flasch mache oder iwie so was...
<scherenhaenden> falsch*
<tobago> LetoThe2nd: werd denn morgen das xubuntu neu installieren müssen und was anderes ausprobieren.
<deem> scherenhaenden: versuchs mal in #bash sagte ich
<scherenhaenden> danke
<Conan179> guten nabend
<claw> hey wollte mein raid5 vergrößern und es gab einen stromausfall
<claw> assemble gibt nur "mdadm: no devices found for /dev/md0
<claw> " aus
<xcr> hallo
<Fussel> immernoch nicht umgestiegen? xcr :D
<xcr> hä?
<xcr> wie umsteigen?
<xcr> is das ne blöde metapher für irgendwas?
<Fussel> xcr, dachte du hättest die nase voll?
<xcr> JA dann hilf mir doch mal einer!
<Fussel> …von linux
<xcr> bisher hatNIEMAND geholfen
<Fussel> wobei denn xcr ?
<xcr> wlan zu installieren
<xcr> alles klappt
<xcr> nur wlan nicht
<xcr> und dann fragt man mal
<xcr> und tage lang bekomm ich nur scheiss antworten, wie "helf dir selbst"
<Fussel> welche fehlermeldung hast du denn bei dem w-lan?
<monkeyD> xcr: wlan geht bei mir auch nicht seit 11.04 :)
<Fussel> ist der treiber instaliert?
<xcr> ich hab aaaaaaaaaalles mögliche installiert -.-
<Fussel> weia, wild in der gegend ruminstalieren bewirkt meist das gegenteil
<xcr> meine mcpie karte wird nur teilweise erkannt aber bekommt keinen adapter zugeordnet und mein wlan stick bekommt nur die antwort "bad password"
<monkeyD> xcr: wahrscheinlich musst du ein kernel downgrade machen, das wlan in 11.04 nicht funktioniert ist das cronical einen kernel genommen mit mit einigen modulbugs
<Fussel> nu, bad passwort sagt es ja: falscher schlüssel fürs w-lan, vermut ich da mal stark
<xcr> habe ich 11.04?
<xcr> uname -a?
<Fussel> japs
<xcr> Linux bt 2.6.38 #1 SMP Thu Mar 17 22:59:29 EDT 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xcr> hm
<Fussel> huch, das sagt es nicht, sorry
<Fussel> im menue systhem/info zu ubuntu, sagt es dir xcr 
<xcr> ähhh
<deem> lsb_release -a
<xcr> im menü system?
<deem> xcr: gib "lsb_release -a" ein
<xcr> wenn ich menü anklicke, dann hab ich unterpunkte
<xcr> da steht nix von info
<xcr> danke deem 
<xcr> da steht  10.04 LTS Lucid
<Fussel> fein :)
<k1l> wo kommt denn bei lucid der kernel her?
<Fussel> xcr, und nu noch das ergebnis von einem lspci im terminal in einem paste 
<Fussel> ,pasteß xcr 
<Fussel> ,paste? xcr 
<shetlandpony> xcr: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<monkeyD> Fussel: sagt dir "tail -f /var/log/messages" etwas ?
<Fussel> ui, ja genug monkeyD :)
<Fussel> willst du es in nen paste monkeyD ?
<xcr> huhu hier sind die ergebnisse: http://paste.debian.net/117398/
<monkeyD> Fussel: die messages datei existiert bei 11.04 nicht
<Conan179> guten tag zusammen
<noggo> nabend
<Conan179> weis jemand wie ich die leist ob wiederbekomme? ich hab sie geschaft weg zumachen...
<k1l> xcr: installier mal "pastebinit" und gib dann das ein:" lsb_release -a | pastebinit"  den link dann hier her
<sdx23> Conan179: Alt-F2 -> "gnome-panel"
<Fussel> joa, wird wohl n usb gerät sein
<monkeyD> Fussel: hast du eine idee ?
<Fussel> monkeyD, ich hubs nur von lts zu lts, 11.04 ist mir da leider fremd
<Conan179> also wen ich es eintippe passiert nichts...
<deem> monkeyD: die datei gibt es mit ziemlicher sicherheit auch bei 11.04. machmal ein "ls -la /var/log" und klatsch das mal in einen pastebin
<deem> ,paste? monkeyD 
<shetlandpony> monkeyD: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<LupusE> hi
<Conan179> @sdx23
<xcr> ähm hallo?
<xcr> war ich weg?
<sdx23> Conan179: Du hast aber schon Gnome? Ansonsten: gnome-terminal und dann dort das eingeben.
<k1l> xcr: ja
<k1l> xcr: installier mal "pastebinit" und gib dann das ein:" lsb_release -a | pastebinit"  den link dann hier her
<xcr> außer jetzt in diesem moment?
<xcr> ich hab gar nichts gemacht und mich gewundert, wieso mir keiner schreibt :-/
<Conan179> gnome clasic, untity mag ich überhaupt nicht
<xcr> http://pastebin.com/bTSQR2FF das kommt
<k1l> was hast du denn da für nen kernel laufen?
<xcr> weiß nicht
<xcr> wo steht das?
<xcr> außer im boot loader
<monkeyD> deem :  http://paste.pocoo.org/?reply_to=391952
<k1l> uname -a
<Conan179> gnoem-panel nicht gefunden... kommt als antwort
<monkeyD> message ist nicht da deem
<xcr> k1l : linux-source-2.6.38-rc8 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.38-rc8
<xcr> linux-source-2.6.38 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.38
<xcr> linux-source-2.6.32 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.32 with Ubuntu patches
<k1l> Conan179: "gnome-panel" achte mal auf tippfehler
<Conan179> hups
<xcr> k1l: uname -a : Linux bt 2.6.38 #1 SMP Thu Mar 17 22:59:29 EDT 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> xcr: also hast du da nen anderen kernel laufen. keinen aus den offiziellen quellen jedenfalls
<fachher> Moin
<Conan179> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<xcr> ich weiß nicht mehr was ich getan hab
<deem> monkeyD: was ist das für ein system?
<xcr> es ging nicht und ich hab gefrickelt
<monkeyD> 11.04
<xcr> alles installiert und was deinstalliert und total viel installiert
<fachher> Habe das Problem mit meinen WLAN lösen können
<k1l> xcr: :/
<sdx23> Conan179: killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel # allerdings gehen möglicherweise Einstellungen verloren.
<k1l> xcr: nopaste mal "lsusb" in nen nopaste service
<fachher> Habe aber noch immer Problem mit der Grafikkarte
<k1l> xcr: mit dem wlan stick, den du nutzen willst
<deem> monkeyD: nein. ist das eine vm?
<Conan179> das ist kein problem hauptsache die leist ist weider da, auch wen sie so ausieht wie beim neuinstall
<k1l> xcr: und ich hoffe du bist nicht als root eingelogt
<xcr> ich will eigentlich eher die mpcie karte nutzen:  http://paste.debian.net/117404/
<Andre_Re> Hallo
<xcr> doch bin root
<k1l> xcr: root ist man unter ubuntu nicht. benutze sudo
<k1l> ,sudo? xcr 
<shetlandpony> xcr: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Andre_Re> Ich wollte mich mit Ekiga zu meinem 1und1-SIP-konto verbinden, bekomme aber immer die meldung, dass er nicht verbinden kann
<Andre_Re> weiß jemand, wie ich da ein lösung herbeiführen kann?
<k1l> xcr: welche karte ist das denn genau die du nutzen möchtest?
<xcr> na die steht unter lspci
<Conan179> @sdx23 wen ich das eintippe verschwindet die leist unten taucht wieder auf, die obere fehlt immer noch
<gandaro> Hi. Wie kann ich denn unter Xubuntu 10.10 als Live CD die eingebaute Festplatte anzeigen?
<sdx23> Conan179: Klingt, als wäre die auf nem anderen Bildschirm gelandet, oder ähnlich.
<deem> gandaro: im nautilus, bzw unter orte wird sie angezeigt
<Conan179> o.O ich hab nur einen
<xcr> k1l : http://paste.debian.net/117405/ die ganz unten die
<sdx23> Conan179: oder du hast sie entfernt, wie auch immer.
<xcr> k1l: und die vorletzte sagt immer bad password
<fachher> Weiß hier einer vielleicht woran es liegen kann, das ich hin und wieder ein zu breites Bild habe
<gandaro> deem, und wenn sie da nicht angezeigt wird? :S
<Conan179> das kann sein, mit dem entfernen...
<fachher> Also so, als hätte ich einen weitere Monitor angeschlossen
<Conan179> also auschliesen kann ihc das jetzt nicht
<LupusE> gandaro: dann darfst du nach der ursache forschen. es hat doch sicher einen grund, dass du sie anzeigen willst ... also fangen wir von vorne an: hat sie strom?
<gandaro> LupusE, sollte sie. bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher... von der festplatte lässt sich nämlich nicht mehr booten
<fachher> Das Bild wird zudem sehr Matt
<monkeyD> deem was kann ich machen ?
<fachher> Wenn ich dann die Funktionstaste + Bildschirm wechseln drück, dann ist wieder alles in Ordnung
<noggo> habe mir mal ein script gemacht womit ich nach einer installation von ubuntu ein paar anwendungen deinstalieren kann und ein paar andere anwendungen installieren kann. kann sich das mal einer anschaun ob es da was zu verbessern gibt. bin mir sicher das es da was gibt-
<k1l> xcr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1420901  schau mal
<LupusE> gandaro: 'solltE' reicht mir nicht. sie hat strom oder nicht ... eine handelsuebliche platte macht dabei fuer gewöhnlich surr geraeusche und/oder vibrirt leicht.
<xcr> ich kann nicht gut englisch, aber ich probiere mal
<LupusE> gandaro: eje nachdem, wie sie angeschlossen ist kannst du auch gleich auf die suche nach /dev/sda oder (eher unwahrscheinlich) /dev/hda gehen.
<deem> gandaro: dann schau mal mit "sudo fdisk -l"
<deem> monkeyD: genauer lesen was ich dich frage
<Conan179> @sdx23 was kann ihc machen, wen ich sie endfernt habe?
<LupusE> gandaro: wenn du glueck hast hast du dann auch noch eine nummer dahinter, also es existiert /dev/sda1 (oder, eher unwahrscheinlich) /dev/hda1.
<gandaro> ich muss noch sagen, ist eine NTFS-Festplatte
<LupusE> mein beileid.
<fachher> mkay bin off. Euch noch einen schönen Tag
<Conan179> das dürfte doch heutzutage kein problem mehr sein, oder?
<deem> gandaro: das ist vollkommen uninteressant, was da für ein fs drauf ist. da könnte auch brfs drauf sein
<k1l> gandaro: bist du in der live-cd? dann nopaste mal ein "sudo fdisk -l"  hinten nen kleines L
<monkeyD> <deem> monkeyD: was ist das für ein system? antwort: ubuntu 11.04, ich habs auf einer virtual und auf einem pc, 32bit version
<sdx23> Conan179: auf das andere und "Panel hinzufügen", wenn ich das recht erinnere.
<deem> monkeyD: bei beidem hast du kein messages?
<gandaro> k1l, deem, da kommt nichts, bei sudo fdisk -l
<monkeyD> ja
<deem> gandaro: was heißt da kommt nichts?
<Conan179> @sdx23 heist also ich muss die leiste kommplet nachbauen?
<gandaro> deem, lässt sich ausführen, aber es wird nichts ins terminal geschrieben
<noggo> habe mir mal ein script gemacht womit ich nach einer installation von ubuntu ein paar anwendungen deinstalieren kann und ein paar andere anwendungen installieren kann. kann sich das mal einer anschaun ob es da was zu verbessern gibt. bin mir sicher das es da was gibt. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400297/
<deem> monkeyD: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/habe-keine-var-log-messages-datei-nach-neuinst/
<shetlandpony> deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/6evcrxc |        habe keine /var/log/messages Datei nach Neuinstallation › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<sdx23> Conan179: Du kannst auch sämtliche gnome-panel Einstellungen löschen und dann alle von dir vorgenommenen Veränderungen nochmal durchführen.
<k1l> also nichts ist schonmal schlecht
<deem> ich ergänze. nichts ist extrem schlect
<Conan179> @sdx23 also das es alles wieder standart ist?
<sdx23> Conan179: ja.
<deem> ,standard?
<shetlandpony> es heisst STANDARD! Verdammt!
<Conan179> oh ja das wär gut
<Conan179> @sdx23 wie mach ich das?
<sdx23> Conan179: google nach "gnome panel gconf reset" oder so, ich müsste auch nachsehen.
<Conan179> danke mach ich sofort
<gandaro> Die Festplatte vibriert leicht, ja
<gandaro_> http://pastie.org/1927992 hier der nopaste von fdisk -l
<Fussel> hm acer verbaut imma so ominöse hardware, ich blick da ned durch
<Conan179> welcher acer ist es?
<Fussel> Conan179, keine ahnung, geht um n lspci von nem hilfesuchenden von hier
<Andre_Re> keiner ne iddee?
<deem> Andre_Re: am besten fragst du mal bei ekiga selbst
<Conan179> wen der fragende da ist kann er doch auch antworten oder? ich sitzte hier an einem acer notebook aspire 7730g
<Fussel> Conan179, mit n bissl glück bekam er hier schon hilfe
<deem> Andre_Re: oder du schaust mal hier ..
<deem> ,ekiga? Andre_Re 
<shetlandpony> Andre_Re, Ekiga ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ekiga - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Andre_Re> deem: die anleitungen im netz habe ich bereits erfolglos befolgt
<monkeyD> deem, ist das normal dass die nicht mehr da ist ? bzw was ist der grund wieso das nicht mehr standardmässig drin ist ?
<deem> monkeyD: wer weiß was da verfrickelt wird manchmal. ist sie jetzt wieder da?
<xcr> nun sitze ich 23h am pc nur wegen wlan
<xcr> und ich bin kein schritt weiter
<monkeyD> demm: mom
<Andre_Re> deem: ich habe auch das hier probiert: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-mit-ekiga-3/
<Andre_Re> mit dem selben ergebnis wie umoser
<Conan179> uff ich habs gefunden
<deem> Andre_Re: hmm.. sry. ich nutze selber kein ekiga. kann dir da leider nicht mehr helfen
<Conan179> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Panel?highlight=Pw%20Tbaustell%20gnome%20panel ich sollte mir die seite speichern
<Andre_Re> deem: kennst du ein anderes brauchbares sip-programm?
<Conan179> bin kurz neu anmelden
<deem> Andre_Re: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internet-Telefonie
<Andre_Re> deem: ich meinte eher ob du ein konkretes programm kennst, dass mit 1und1 funktioniert
<deem> ne. keine ahnung
<Conan179> @sdx23 ich danke dir die leiste ist da, und das was ich verändert hab hab ich in ein paar sekunden wieder dort
<monkeyD> deem: die datei ist immer noch nicht da :(
<Conan179> kennt sich jemand mit tor+polipo?
<xcr> lol tor
<gandaro_> lol xcr
<gandaro_> Conan179, was willst du denn machen?
<Conan179> proxy server in meiner schule umgehen
<deem> monkeyD: die kommt auch nicht zwingend direkt. erst wenn er was reinschreiben muss
<xcr> mach lieber ein tunnel
<xcr> ich hau ab, kein bock mehr
<Fussel> xcr, erstens du hast da ziemlich viel verfrickelt, und zeitens n acer, schau mal in der hcl, ob der acer überhaubt geht, um dann mit ner neuinstalation wieder anzufangen
<xcr> ach
<Fussel> ,hcl? xcr 
<shetlandpony> xcr: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<xcr> ich hab es installiert und es ging nicht
<xcr> es ging von anfang an nicht
<sampleee> huhu
<xcr> da verstehe ich gar nicht, das dieses ach so aktuelle ubuntu meine wlan karte nicht unterstützt, wenn es sogar unter debian funktioniert
<sampleee> habe ein kleines problem mit dem mounten meiner netzplatte. hat jemand ne sekunde?
<xcr> ich bin schwer enttäuscht von der ubuntu distribution
<Conan179> also mein acer arbeit jetzt mit der 3ten ubuntu versoin ohne(grösere) probleme
<xcr> ich geh mich nun besaufen
<wyfrn> mahlzeit ... hat jemand ne idee, warum `groups` /etc/group nicht korrekt wiedergibt?
<Fussel> xcr, leider verbaut acer ziemlich ominöse hardware, wo es fast nie ohne probleme geht
<Conan179> ich höre sogar mit dem 11.04 ton das war beim 10.10 nicht so
<xcr> fussel, die hardware kann man auch wechseln
<xcr> bye
<Fussel> bye :)
<Fussel> xcr, dann geb mal lsusb mit eingestecktem usb-wlan-stick in ein paste
<sampleee> jemand lust mir bei nem fstab/cifs -problem zu helfen?
<Conan179> also ich hab mich an diese anleitung gehalten und hab tor+polipo innstalliert, tor hab ich aus dem autostart entfernd weil ich vidalia zur steurung nutzen will. mein problme ist das ich nicht die verbindung zwischen opera und polipo hinbekomme
<monkeyD> deem: die ist jetz da :)
<k1l> xcr: wenn du mal weniger rumheulen und mehr machen würdest, würde die karte sicher schon seit gestern laufen. hast du denn das probiert, was in dem thread gesagt wurde?
<Conan179> @xcr aber der wlan schalter ist on oder?
<Fussel> das wär ja nu der hammer wenn off :D
<xcr> hi
<jokrebel> gn8
<xcr> helf mir.
<k1l> xcr: wenn du mal weniger rumheulen und mehr machen würdest, würde die karte sicher schon seit gestern laufen. hast du denn das probiert, was in dem thread gesagt wurde?
<xcr> klar
<jokrebel> schilder dein problm und dir kann geholfen werden
<xcr> war ja nicht viel
<k1l> ,fn? xcr 
<shetlandpony> xcr: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<xcr> einfach so eine alte datei in die /lib/firmware schubsen
<LupusE> wenn, dann 'hilf mir'. man kann helfen, aber man erwartet hilfe.
<xcr> also mein usb wlan stick ist aktiviert, aber fehlerhaft
<xcr> meine mpcie karte kann man mit lspci finden, wird aber keinem adapter zugeordnet
<xcr> mit dem usb stick finde ich ssid, hat selbst eine komische, aber wenn man mit dem richtigen key sich verbinden möchte kommt bad password
 * jokrebel geht trotzdem ins bett - sorry und gute nacht
<Robert_Zenz> xcr, schonmal ohne Verschlüsselung oder mit anderer (WEP statt WPA) probiert?
<xcr> ja
<Robert_Zenz> xcr, und?!
<LupusE> bad password, ohne verschluesselung? kaum moeglich.
<xcr> geht auch nicht, kommt kann keine ip etc. vergeben
<Fussel> hm
<xcr> LupusE les vernünftig mit
<LupusE> dann gib ihm eine ip?
<Fussel> xcr, irgendwelche sonderzeichen im passwort?
<xcr> hier hat niemand behauptet dasss hier jemand einen key per open wlan versucht hat
<xcr> das passwort ist eindeutig korrekt
<xcr> das passwort besteht nur aus zahlen
<LupusE> xcr: doch, das war vorschlag, lies do ordendlich mit.
<xcr> Robert_Zenz> xcr, schonmal ohne Verschlüsselung oder mit anderer (WEP statt WPA) probiert? <-- wo steht das da LupusE ?
<LupusE> egal, du bist ignored. i fell sorry for you.
<xcr> boah und so einen habt ihr hier?
<Fuchs> ,ot? 
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> koennten sich alle etwas zusammenreissen? Und xcr, wenn Du Hilfe moechtest, dann achte vielleicht auch etwas auf Ton und Schreibweise 
<soxor> XCR die Helfen dir hier das ist doch sehr nett oder ??? sei doch nicht so genervt 
<Fuchs> die Hinweise auf ein Versuch ohne Verschluesselung waren korrekt, und wenn das geht, es dann aber an der IP scheitert, dann schaut man am besten da weiter, an Stelle von hier Raetselraten. Das hilft keinem, Dir am wenigsten. 
<xcr> ich will doch nuuuuuur  wlan haben!!!! ;´-((((
<Fuchs> das hilft auch nicht. 
<xcr> warum geht das bei jedem automatisch und bei mir gar nicht? :((
<Fussel> xcr, wie gehst du sicher, dass da kein zahlendreher oder o drinne ist?
<Fuchs> Mach was wir sagen, gib exakte Fehlermeldungen zurueck. 
<xcr> ja ich bin mir sicher
<Fuchs> Ansonsten bleibt das Problem halt. 
<xcr> nachdem ich den network manager installiert hatte ging alles
<xcr> da aber die primäre wlan karte nicht erkannt wird
<xcr> und ich einen treiber installieren sollte
<xcr> wo allerdings ieee80211 verlangt wurde
<xcr> und ich den versucht habe zu erneuen
<xcr> ging es wieder nicht mehr
<Fuchs> ,enter? xcr 
<shetlandpony> xcr: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Fuchs> das klingt nach sehr viel Gebastel. Wie hast Du das erneuert, welche Pakete aus welchen Quellen? 
<Fuchs> dann: ein manueller Versuch mit wpa_supplicant wuerde vielleicht Fehler auf der Konsole ausgeben, waere also interessant. Siehe dazu: 
<Fuchs> ,wlan? xcr 
<shetlandpony> xcr, WLAN ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fussel> xcr, wie kommst du bei normalem ubuntu auf die idee nen networkmanager zu instalieren?
<Fussel> da ist doch schon einer dabei?
<Fussel> joa, mein ich auch, erstens verfrickelt, und zweitens ist das n acer, wo nie alles ootb geht, oder seltenst
<xcr> also habe ich versucht ieee80211 herunter zu laden von hier und dort mit neuer und einer anderen version habe die dateien entpackt bin in den terminal gegangen und haben probiert diese kryptischen tutorial die in dieser fremden sprache englisch sind und probiert dort den ieee zu erneuern. das ging nicht. das ist scheisse. ich weiß nicht warum. nun muss ich wohl selbst klar kommen, da sich wohl niemand traurt mal selbst nach dem problem zu s
<xcr> uchen. das kann doch wohl nicht wahr sein, dass ich hier ganz alleine mit diesem fehler konfrontiert wurde und sich niemand damit auskennt oder mir ständig sagt, dass ich zu doof bin einen key mit copy und paste in den verfickten passphrase einzufügen und auf connect zu klicken. da steht einfach bad password. die fehlermeldung ist bad passwort und nicht error so und so, da kommt nicht mehr an nachrichten als bad passwort und der andere feh
<wyfrn> hat jemand ne idee, warum `groups` andere gruppe anzeigt, als die, die in /etc/group meinem user zugeteilt sind?
<sdx23> wyfrn: Änderungen gemacht und nicht neu eingeloggt?
<wyfrn> .
<wyfrn> df
<wyfrn> df
<wyfrn> df
<wyfrn_> .
<Diamond85> guten abend.
<Diamond85> ich habe ein kleines problem mit meinem ubuntu natty / windows 7 und putty verbindung kann mir hier vielleicht jemand weiter helfen?
<soxor> Hallo Diamond85
<Diamond85> hi
<htop> Hallo Diamond85, was funktioniert nicht?
<Diamond85> also ich habe windows 7 und wollte ubuntu natty unter vmware mal so richtig testen und wollte gerne via putty auf verschiedene user zugreifen nur kriege ich keine verbindung zustande
<Diamond85> habe die ports im router auch schon zu ubuntu weiter geleitet
<htop> Du versuchst dich aber schon auf den richtigen Host zu verbinden (vmware -> NAT, bridged etc...)
<Diamond85> jap zu bridged
<Diamond85> habe dyndns eingerichtet kann auch zum ircde via port: 6660 - 6669 zu ubuntu connecten
<Diamond85> http geht von ubuntu aus auch also funktioniert alles soweit bis auf via putty zum ubuntu verbinden :(
<htop> openssh installiert :)
<Diamond85> öhm keine ahnung :D
<Diamond85> mom ich guck mal
<htop> dpkg -l | grep openssh-server an der ubuntu vm
<Diamond85> nein hatte ich nicht drauf bin gerade dabei es drauf zu packen :)
<htop> :) könnte mir fast schon vorstellen dass das die Lösung ist :D
<Diamond85> leider nicht :(
<htop> schon "apt-get install openssh-server" installiert
<Diamond85> geht immer noch nicht kommt immer nur connection timeout bei host eingabe und connection refused bei 127.0.0.1
<Diamond85> habe ich über die packetverwaltung installiert
<htop> ping mal den rechner an
<Diamond85>     Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0
<Diamond85> okay ich habs
<htop> welche ip hast du angepingt, nicht 127.0.0.1 oder?
<Diamond85> fehler war das ich den mit ubuntu ansprechen musste via putty und nicht mit 127.0.0.1 :D
<Diamond85> nein *lol
<Diamond85> funktioniert nun :D \o/
<Diamond85> vielen dank für deine hilfe htop :)
<htop> nichts zu danken
<Oins> Abend. Wie war noch mal der Befehl um das unity panel auf einen anderen monitor zu schieben?
<anditouzani> hallo! ich möchte firefox4 installieren. im software-center find ich da aber nichts passendes zu. hab jetzt ein archiv mit den installationsdateien runtergeladen, aber weiß nicht wie man damit jetzt weitermacht. kann mir jemand helfen?
<k1l> anditouzani: welches ubuntu?
<anditouzani> 10.04
<k1l> die ist erst ab natty in den offiziellen repos
<anditouzani> aber man muss das doch auch so installieren können, oder?
<k1l> jo klar. allerdings gibt es dazu nur bedingt support dann hier im offiziellen channel.
<k1l> http://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2011/03/22/mozilla-veroeffentlicht-browser-firefox-in-version-4/#Implementierung-in-Ubuntu  hier oder auf der wiki seite sind wege dazu aufgezeigt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Installation
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/5v6ns27 |        Mozilla veröffentlicht Firefox in Version 4 › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de     
<anditouzani> danke schön schon mal. werd mich mal etwas einlesen
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-20
<jokrebel> hi
<bullgard4> Mit welchem Programm guckt man sich die Slideshow in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-berlin/ubuntu-berlin/ub-main/files/head:/trunk/release-parties/11.04/slideshow/ an?
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/6yl8vle | ~ubuntu-berlin/ubuntu-berlin/ub-main : files for revision 96
<Fuchs> womit schaut man sich denn in der Regel html-Dateien an? 
<Fuchs> Tipp: das entsprechende Programm oeffnet sich, wenn Du auf Deinen Link klickst. 
<Fuchs> Du wirst sie aber nicht direkt aus bazaar anschauen koennen. Am besten Du checkst die aus
<Fuchs> (mit bzr oder einem beliebigen Frontend) 
<bullgard4> '~$ bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-berlin/ubuntu-berlin/ub-main/files/head:/trunk/release-parties/11.04/slideshow/; bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-berlin/ubuntu-berlin/ub-main/files/head%3A/trunk/release-parties/11.04/slideshow/". '~$ bzr checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-berlin/ubuntu-berlin/ub-main/files/head:/trunk/release-parties/11.04
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/65hjm2v | Not Found
<bullgard4> /slideshow/; bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-berlin/ubuntu-berlin/ub-main/files/head%3A/trunk/release-parties/11.04/slideshow/".
<shetlandpony> bullgard4's url: http://tinyurl.com/5tvllj8 | Not Found
<Protector1981> versuchs mal mit bzr check http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-berlin/ubuntu-berlin/ub-main/files/head:/trunk/release-parties/11.04/slideshow/
<shetlandpony> Protector1981's url: http://tinyurl.com/6yl8vle | ~ubuntu-berlin/ubuntu-berlin/ub-main : files for revision 96
<Protector1981> danach sollte ein odner branch auftauchen
<Protector1981> und darin trunk und darin alles was da von dort ist
<jokrebel> cu
<malto444> hallo, wie update ich mit apt meine python version?
<Frickelpit> malto444: gar nicht
<malto444> Frickelpit: wie gehts dann am einfachsten?
<Frickelpit> in ubuntu gibt es keine versionsupdates innerhalb eines release
<Frickelpit> malto444: warte auf die nächste version von ubuntu, bei python würd ich alles andere lieber lassen
<malto444> ok, dann lass ichs
<hidden> mit welchem terminal befehl finde ich heraus welchen fenstermangager ich benutze ?
<Guest23056> hi, kurze frage: ich habe es geschafft z.b Textdateien beim öffnen mit libre office calc zu "verknüpfen" jetzt öffnet er im calc, auch bei ganz falschen dateien, z.B shell scripten. wie bekomme ich das wieder zurück?
<Guest23056> am anfang konnte ich immer auswählen öffnen in texteditor, im terminal ausführen, abbrechen
<Frickelpit> hidden: ps aux und grep
<Frickelpit> z.b.
<hidden> @frickelpit wie muss dann der komplette befehl lauten ?
<Frickelpit> hidden: ps aux | grep compiz z.b.
<Frickelpit> kannst auch gerne mit wildcards arbeiten
<Thomas_Zahreddin> hi, ich versuche gerade sun java zu installieren und kann in der Shell das <OK> für die Lizenzvereinbarung nicht anklicken und Enter funktioniert auch nicht -> hat schon jemand Sun Java auf Ubuntu 11 installiert?
<hidden> ps aux | grep compiz
<hidden> hidden    5810  1.0  0.9 336472 38228 ?        Sl   10:31   0:10 /usr/bin/compiz
<hidden> hidden    6311  0.0  0.0  14416   912 pts/1    S+   10:46   0:00 grep --color=auto compiz
<Frickelpit> Thomas_Zahreddin: mit tab mal probiert?
<hidden> wird bei mir also compiz verwändet ?
<Frickelpit> ,paste? hidden 
<shetlandpony> hidden: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<hidden> ups sorry wusste ich nicht 
<Thomas_Zahreddin> Frickelpit: ah, danke das wars - auf die Idee wär ich nie gekommen :D
<hidden> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/392133/
<hidden> läuft also compiz ?
<dreamon> Hab heute das erste mal die Meldung nach zu wenig hauptspeicher bekommen. Habe ein paar anwendungne geschlossen meldung war weg. Wo kann ich schauen ob Swap überhaupt benützt wird?
<k1l> free -m z.b.
<dreamon> k1l, Danke -> Swap:            0          0          0 -> Achje..
<dreamon> in der fstab steht vor der zeile eine #>   also auskommentiert.. wer hat das da eingefügt? natty?
<k1l> du selber vlt? irgendein script? k.a.
<dreamon> k1l, Im vollsuff vielleicht.. aber das kommt nur vor wenn meine Frau mich rauswirft ;)
<benpu> hallo... ich wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand mit rsync helfen kann. Ich bin grade dabei zu versuchen meine beiden rechner zu synchronisieren. Ich habe bereits mit grsync eine sicherung auf eine externe festplatte gemacht. Jetzt will ich die daten mit dem zweiten rechner wieder abgleichen.  Wenn ich als quelle die mein homeverzeichis eingebe und als ziel die festplatte dann will es keine daten abgleichen. die ganze sache soll dann bidi
<lookbehind> Wäre der Weg nicht eigentlich anders rum? Quelle die externe Platte, und Ziel das Home-Verzeichnis?
<lookbehind> Und hat es einen Grund, dass du den Weg über die Externe Platte, und nicht über ein Netzwerk gehst?
<benpu> lookbehind: festplatte ist vorerst die schnellste variante. ja eigentlich sollte man quelle und festplatte vertauschen. aber was mache ich dann wenn ich daten von dem zweiten pc auf die festplatte schieben will?
<k1l> benpu: wenn du eh zwischen 2 stellen syncen möchtest nimmst du am besten unison. das ist quasi rsync in beide richtungen
<k1l> ,unison? benpu 
<shetlandpony> benpu, Unison ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unison - Weitere Infos im query ...
<lookbehind> hm, ich hab mit rsync selbst noch nicht gearbeitet, nur mit Unison, welches aber wohl auf rsync aufsetzt. Dort gebe ich aber auch nicht explizit an, was quelle und was ziel ist. Er Synchronisiert dabei in beide Richtungen
<benpu> unison hab ich schon ausprobiert. leider funktioniert das grad nicht mit meiner festplatte. der ordner /media ist leer...
<benpu> und ja die platte ist gemountet :-)
<k1l> benpu: du musst die platte auch mounten.
<lookbehind> Dann hast du die Platte nicht nach /media sondern wo anders hin gemountet... das kann man Unison aber sagen
<k1l> und dann musst du auch aufpassen mit den pfadanweisungen. rsync ist da kritisch mit / und ohne / hinten.
<lookbehind> Ich mounte mir das andere System immer per sshfs in mein Home-Verzeichnis, und das klappt super :)
<benpu> sie ist im pfad /media gemountet
<k1l> benpu: btw, du sollst auch nicht blind in /media reinkopieren, sondern einen ordner unter /media der platte zuweisen
<k1l>  /media/usbplatte  z.b.
<lookbehind> Ach ja... es ist übrigens sinnvoll, die beiden Datensätze beim ersten mal von Hand ab zu gleichen, und dann erst Unison drauf los zu lassen
<benpu> die festplatte ist zu 100% in /media gemountet... mount: /dev/sdb1 on /media/Recover1... glaubs du es mir jetzt?
<lookbehind> Dann ist der Mountpoint aber nicht /media, sondern /media/Recover1, das ist schon ein Unterschied :)
<k1l> benpu: kann ich nicht riechen, wenn du nur /media nennst
<k1l> benpu: dann nopaste bitte mal die ausgabe, die rsync bringt
<benpu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400302/
<k1l> benpu: du weisst was -n macht?
<benpu> nein nicht wirklich... ich benutze die grafische oberfläche grsync
<k1l> -n simuliert nur
<benpu> achso...
<benpu> jaa das war klar...
<k1l> ,rsync? benpu 
<benpu> die ausgabe ist die selbe
<shetlandpony> benpu, rsync ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync - Weitere Infos im query ...
<benpu> kill: ja, grsync benutzt rsync als backend
<benpu> also wie gesagt, wenn ich anstatt der simulation es wirklich ausführe kommt die selbe meldung, dass es nichts zu tun gibt
<k1l>  /home/benpu/Musik/ hat auch dateien drin? (und die der nutzer auch lesen darf?
<benpu> nein, bis jetzt noch nicht. es sollte ja von der platte sozusagen rückgesichert werden.
<k1l> ähm und warum hast du dann die platte als ziel?
<benpu> wenn ich die platte als quelle wähle wird aber dann in späterer zeit nichts auf die platte gesichert
<k1l> benpu: rsync ist eine einbahnstrasse. du kannst da nicht rückwärts fahren
<k1l> was du willst ist unison. das kann in beide richtungen
<benpu> k1l: ok, danke. darauf wollte ich hinaus
<k1l> (dachte das war seit oben schon klar)
<benpu> nein... seit wann?
<k1l> dreh halt einmal ziel und quelle um und danach kannst du wieder so auf die platte sichern, wenn sich bei dir im home was ändert.
<benpu> machst du das auch immer so?
<k1l> aber achte nochmal auf deine pfadangaben mit den / am ende. da ist rsync sehr wählerisch, wenn du deine ordner struktur nicht zerwurschteln willst (steht auch in der wiki seite erklärt)
<benpu> hilfreich wäre vielleicht auch ein script, was ich dann einfach ausführe...
<k1l> benpu: nein. ich nutze unison zum syncen und rsync nur um die backups zu erstellen.
<benpu> k1l: ok... jetzt wäre die frage noch wie ich unison zum laufen bekomme... kann es sein, dass es ärger damit gibt, dass die plattte ntfs formatiert ist?
<FloGa> servus miteinander. ich hätte eine frage: gibt es eine bequeme möglichkeit, um in meine PATH-variable nicht nur mein /home/floga/bin, sondern auch sämtliche unterordner davon miteinzubinden?
<lookbehind> Kann, ja. Muss nicht. Kommt drauf an, wie und wie oft die Daten auf beiden Systemen geändert werden
<k1l> ohne fehlermeldung kann man nur raten. aber ntfs kennt keine dateirechte. also bietet es sich nicht für backups an (einfach dateien mal ausgenommen)
<lookbehind> Naja, Unison läuft ja auch unter Win, so is ja nicht... Aber NTFS hat in der Tat einige Defizite bei den Dateirechten...
<benpu> k1l: ok... ich werd mal sehen wie es läuft.. ich hab bei unison die pfade mal manuell eingegeben und es sucht gerade die dateien durch. Anscheinend läuft es jetzt. vielen dank nochmal!!!
<lookbehind> Wie oben schon erwähnt, ist es bei Unison keine schlechte Idee, die erste Synchronisation noch manuell zu machen, und dann erst Unison ran zu lassen, damit er beim ersten mal feststellt, dass nix zu tun ist. Dann klappts in den folgenden Versuchen oft besser...
<fallingdutch> hallo, ich versuche Ubuntu 11.04 mit alternate zu installieren, doch leider klappt das nicht. die letzte meldung im log ist: "the following NEW packages will be installed: mdadm" und ein dialog mit der Bitte die CD einzulegen wird angezeigt. CD & HD sind ok. Ideen?
<deem> wenn man ein tar archiv mit dateirechten speichert. kann ntfs dann die integrierten dateirechte auch nicht speichern oder ist das unerheblich?
<k1l> deem: die speichert ja das archiv dann für dich
<fallingdutch> deem die rechte und eigentümer sind im rat gespeichert
<fallingdutch> *tar
<lookbehind> Ich glaube was in dem Tar-Archiv sitzt bleibt... nur solltest du es nicht entpacken :)
<deem> also würde das gehn. sehr gut. danke
<lookbehind> Naja, is aber auch mühselig vor jedem Sync-Versuch alles in TAR zu packen und dann wieder zu entpacken...
<bekks> deem: Nein.
<bekks> deem: NTFS besitzt keine POSIX kompatiblen Rechte, die unter Linux verwertbar wären. Das, was Du da speicherst, ist quasi Müll.
<spY|da> moin, mit mount -a werden ja alle in der fstab aufgelisteten laufwerke eingebunden, gibts sowas auch fuer umount das alle in der fstab nicht aufgelisteten laufwerke wieder ausgebunden werden? 
<bekks> man umount lesen? :)
<WienerWuerstel> Servus 
<deem> bekks: heißt auch die rechte innerhalb des archivs wären tot?
<bekks> Wenn Du versuchst, Rechte von Daten zu speichern, die auf NTFS liegen - ja.
<FloGa> deem: wenn du unter unix ein tar-archiv erstellst, und das dann auf eine NTFS-platte packst, dann sind die rechte deiner archiv-datei an sich weg, aber nicht die rechte des inhalts.
<k1l> deem: von nem linux ins tar und dann auf ntfs geht. nur wenn sie einmal auf direkt auf ntfs waren sind dich recht futsch
<bekks> Umgekehrt sind auch die Rechte im Archiv hinüber.
<frostschutz> deem: es ist wurst wo du die tar datei speicherst, solange die tar-datei dabei inhaltlich nicht verändert wird. interessant ist, woher der tar inhalt kommt
<WienerWuerstel> Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem ATI/AMD Chip in meinem Laptop. Und zwar jedes Mal wenn ich ein Video im SMPlayer oder ähnlichen Videoplayern anschaue wird das Menü vom Video "geschluckt". Bei Google Earth hab ich ein ähnliches Verhalten mit den Bildern entdeckt. Würde mich über eine schnelle Lösung freuen und bedanke mich schon mal Voraus.
<frostschutz> deem: du kannst also problemlos ein tar von deinem linux /home anlegen und das tar auf ntfs speichern
<k1l> ,backup? deem da findest du nochmal einiges zu dem thema
<shetlandpony> deem da findest du nochmal einiges zu dem thema, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<WienerWuerstel> *hust*
<benpu> WienerWuerstel: hast du fhlrx installiert?
<benpu> fglrx
<lookbehind> WienerWurst: Welchen Treiber verwendest du denn? Nutzt du Compiz?
<WienerWuerstel> benpu: Nutze fglrx und habe keine Desktop Effekte aka Compiz aktiviert
<Crick_> Hallo
<WienerWuerstel> Hallo Crick_ 
<WienerWuerstel> Und mein OS ist Ubuntu 11.04 mit dem guten alten Ubuntu Classic Desktop
<benpu> WienerWuerstel: Nagut. da hab ich dann auch keine ahnung mehr.. ich hätte dir es emfohlen ihn zu installieren...
<benpu> WienerWuerstel: welches notebook hastn?
<WienerWuerstel> benpu, Compaq 615 
<Crick_> hallo WienerWuerstel 
<WienerWuerstel> benpu, Sind die OS ATI/AMD Treiber vielleicht die bessere Wahl oder ist die 3D Performance immer noch so schlecht? Und btw thx for the help :P
<Crick_> hallo locobot_2
<LetoThe2nd> Crick_: ähm... du musst nicht jeden begrüssen. und die bots sowieso nicht.
<benpu> WienerWuerstel: ich benutz den fglrx und bin recht zufireden. andere wiederum mit dem radeon treiber. Ubuntu selber empfiehlt ja den fglrx...
<Crick_> geht klar LetoThe2nd wusste jetzt nich t das es ein bot ist. bin erst neu hier
<LetoThe2nd> Crick_: deswegen sag ichs dir ja. :-) einfache faustregel: hier wir möglich effizienter support gemacht ohne smalltalk. alles andere bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic. wär auch ne gute gelegenheit mal kurz in die regeln reinzuschnuppern, du findest den link im topic.
<lookbehind> WienerWuerstel: Versuch doch einfach mal den properitären Treiber... wenn das dein Problem löst, und du sonst keine Probleme damit hast, is doch alles geritzt. Wenn es doch Probleme gibt, kannst du ja auf den fglrx zurück
<WienerWuerstel> lookbehind, Ist der fglrx nicht der properitäre (Wie ich dies Wort liebe) Treiber?
<WienerWuerstel> *dieses
<benpu> WienerWuerstel: ja ist er
<lookbehind> öhhh... jetzt bin ich mir grad selber nimmer sicher... *nachguckengeh* Aber du kannst ja trotzdem den "anderen" probieren :)
<benpu> lookbehind: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ati/fglrx
<frostschutz> Ich bin gerade von fglrx auf radeon umgestiegen, klappt eigentlich ganz gut (zum Filme schauen reichts). Für 3D Spiele kann mans vergessen. Wie sich da Desktopeffekte einordnen weiß ich nicht, die benutze ich nicht.
<lookbehind> Ja, ihr habt ja recht
<WienerWuerstel> lookbehind, Ich mal kurz ein Screenie vom Problemchen und wenn dan schaun ma mal weiter :P
<bullgard4> Protector1981: ping
<Protector1981> bullgard4: hm?
<bullgard4> Protector1981: Ich habe den von Dir vorgeschlagenen Befehl eingegeben.
<Protector1981> aber?
<bullgard4> Protector1981: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610556/  --  So recht weiß ich nichts damit anzufangen.
<Protector1981> hast du nix da?
<Protector1981> moment...
<Protector1981> ich guck nochmal :P
<Protector1981> so jetzt aber
<Protector1981> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-berlin/ubuntu-berlin/ub-main/
<Protector1981> dann laufen lassen
<Protector1981> dann wird automatisch "entpackt" und du hast dann alles was du brauchst
<Protector1981> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610559/
<bullgard4> Protector1981: Ich habe http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-berlin/ubuntu-berlin/ub-main/changes im Firefox4 aufgerufen, und Firefox4 zeigt mir diese Seite an. Wie kann ich nun die Slideshow sehen?
<Protector1981> indem du sie einfach mal downloadest? oO
<Protector1981> befehl steht doch oben
<Protector1981> da kannst du dann im ordner trunk alles anderen mist rausladen
<Protector1981> eine "einfachere" Methode gibts da immo nicht :(
<bullgard4> ich sehe "oben" keinen BEfehl zum Herunterladen. Wie lauftet der Befehl?
<bullgard4> -f
<Protector1981> schau dir doch mal meinen paste link an man
<Protector1981> ...
<Protector1981> oder muss ich jetzt extra wegen dir ein video aufnehmen damit du des verstehst? :D
<bullgard4> Protector1981: Ich habe mir http://paste.ubuntu.com/610559/ angesehen. Was soll ich damit anfangen? In der Zeile 5 gibt es einen Link auf ein png-Bild. Das Bild habe ich mir angesehen. Ich habe nicht verstanden, wie du diesen Zustand auf Deinem Computer erzeugt hast.
<Protector1981> oh man
<Protector1981> die oberen Terminalbefehle ERZEUGEN! die ordnerstruktur auf dem Bild
<Protector1981> und im ordner trunk IST! die slideshow drin
<Gulaschkanone> Protector1981: Mach ein Video :P
<Protector1981> ich merk schon :P
<deem> Protector1981: tue es!
<Protector1981> *2ten bildschirm deakivier*
<bullgard4> Protector1981: Deine erste Zeile lautet; "[13:31:57][protector@protector-HP-Compaq-6720s:~/Desktop/branch]$ Netz 96%$ bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-berlin/ubuntu-berlin/ub-main/" Das soll ein »Terminalbefehl« sein? Wo ist da der Prompt?
<Gulaschkanone> Wie wäre es mit
<Gulaschkanone>  bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-berlin/ubuntu-berlin/ub-main/
<Protector1981> wo mein Prompt is? rofl...
<Protector1981> [13:31:57][protector@protector-HP-Compaq-6720s:~/Desktop/branch]$ Netz 96%$ <- DAS ist mein Prompt
<Protector1981> entschuldige bitte, dass ich meinen Prompt bisschen angepasst habe
<Gulaschkanone> :D
<Protector1981> upload in progress
<deem> Protector1981: hast du wirklich ein video gemacht? :D
<Protector1981> jop :D
<deem> LOL
<POKER> hey, ich habe ein problem. ich möchte für meine fightmouse pro die Maustasten so belegen, dass sie einen buchstaben schreiben. Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<deem> ,xset?
<shetlandpony> Sorry deem, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber xset
<deem> erm..
<Protector1981> bullgard4: https://www.hidrive.strato.com/lnk/vKNRT2ny
<Protector1981> NUR FÜR DICH!
<POKER> habe ubuntu 10.10
<Gulaschkanone> Protector1981: Internet Explorer o.O
<Protector1981> ja hab wine installiert Gulaschkanone
<Protector1981> muss ich mal rausnehmen da
<deem> schon 19 downloads :D
<Protector1981> wow
<Protector1981> muss ich nochmals aktualisieren :D
<Protector1981> hätts vllt über rs uploaden sollen :D
<Protector1981> aber wenns jetzt nich nachvollziehbar is, erschiess ich mich :D
 * Gulaschkanone reicht Protector1981 eine geladene Schrotflinte
<LetoThe2nd> nimm nen löffel.
<Gulaschkanone> und schabe dir selbst das Herz raus
<Protector1981> sollte man eigentlich erwähnen, dass man dafür einen launchpad account braucht? :D
<Protector1981> aber danke Gulaschkanone, die heb ich mir auf für Notfälle :P
<Gulaschkanone> xD
<BuZZ-T> Hallo! Seit natty kann ich in X nicht mehr mit <alt>+<.> in einem Terminal das letzte Wort des letzten Befehls holen
<BuZZ-T> in einer tty geht's, es liegt aber nicht an unity/compiz, weil in einem "leeren" X durch "xinit -- :1" geht's auch nicht. Hat jemand nen Lösungsansatz?
<BuZZ-T> ach ja, statt dem letzten Wort kommt einfach ein Punkt
<bullgard4> Protector1981: Ich habe den Befehl in Deiner ersten Zeile ausgeführt: '~$ bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-berlin/ubuntu-berlin/ub-main/ ; Branched 96 revision(s).' --  Wenn ich Orte > Arbeitsfläche aufrufe, erscheint aber kein Verzeichnis »branch«. Woran liegt das?
<Protector1981> du musst auch den ordner aufrufen, wovon du den befehl gestartet hast
<Gulaschkanone> bullgard4: Weil das in dem Ordner liegt, von dem du den Befehl auch ausgeführt hast+
<Protector1981> und den ordner branch hab ich selbst angelegt
<Protector1981> ich leg immer erst einen ordner an, wenn ich was probiere, um sinnlosen ordnermüll im griff zu haben
<Protector1981> da du das wahrscheinlich in ~ ausgeführt hast, müsste in deinem ~ ordner ein ordner namens ub-main sein
<Protector1981> dort ist dann alles drin
<bullgard4> Protector1981: Ich habe die Slideshow unterhalb von ~ gefunden. --  Vielen Dank!
<Protector1981> na siehste...war doch nich schwer oder? :D
<Protector1981> jetzt hast wenigstens mal wieder was gelernt :P hoffentlich *sarkasmus* :D
<bullgard4> Protector1981: Doch, es war schwer. Zum Schluß hatte mich der Honweis auf ein Verzeichnis "branch" in die Irre geführt.
<bullgard4> Protector1981: ich lerne jeden Tag etwas.
<Protector1981> naja...okay, des hab ich verschwiegen ja ;) hätt ja sein können, dass du selbst drauf kommst :P
<Guest23056> hi, kurze frage: ich habe es geschafft z.b Textdateien beim öffnen mit libre office calc zu "verknüpfen" jetzt öffnet er im calc, auch bei ganz falschen dateien, z.B shell scripten. wie bekomme ich das wieder zurück?
<Guest23056>  am anfang konnte ich immer auswählen öffnen in texteditor, im terminal ausführen, abbrechen
<lookbehind> Guest23056: Rechtsklick auf eine solche Datei => Eigenschafte => Reiter "Öffnen mit" => Den Rest schaffst du selbst :)
<Guest23056> naja aber nicht das es so wie am anfang ist
<Guest23056> da kann man auswählen im terminal ausführen oder öffnen
<monkeyD> hallo, seit ubuntu 11.04 funktioniert mein wlan nicht, könnt ihr mir bitte helfen
<monkeyD> das wlan ist installiert aber es empfängt keine wlan signale
<lookbehind> Guest23056: Du kannst da festlegen mit welchem Programm du es öffnen möchtest. Du suchst wahrscheinlich gedit
<bekks> monkeyD: Welches WLAN chipset?
<monkeyD> atheros communication  inc. ar2413
<bekks> Modul ist geladen? Firmware wird auch gefunden?
<monkeyD> also ich kann wlan aus und an machen und wenn ich das mache dann bekommt das ubuntu mit
<Guest23056> ja das habe cih jetzt soweit
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Fragen nicht.
<monkeyD> wie kann ich denn sehen dass das wlan modul und die firmware geladen ist ?
<Guest23056> aber ich bilde mir ein, dass z.B. bei shell scripten wenn ich einen doppelclcik gemacht habe
<Guest23056> eine auswahl kam
<Guest23056> und da gabs dann auch im terminal ausführen
<Guest23056> das geht nun nicht mehr
<monkeyD> bekks ?
<bekks> monkeyD: lsmod und dmesg angucken
<bekks> ,enter? Guest23056 
<shetlandpony> Guest23056: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Guest23056> jepp sorry
<Guest23056> @ bekks danke das wars super
<bekks> Was wars?
<Guest23056> dachte immer das wäre auch bei doppelclick gekommen
<bekks> Wovon redest Du? :)
<Guest23056> enter drücken
<Guest23056> auf jeden fall hab ihr mir geholfen, danke :-)
<monkeyD> bekks: bei lspci finde ich meine wlankarte. aber bei dmesg steht nichts drin so wie ich das hier sehe
<monkeyD> und bei lsmod, nach was much ich für ein modul suchen ?
<monkeyD> much = muss :P
<monkeyD> bekks?
<ppq> monkeyD: du kannst mit 'lspci -v' gucken welches modul benutzt wird
<ppq> das steht bei Kernel driver in use:
<monkeyD> ok, meine wlankarte benutzt das modul ath5k
<monkeyD> wie kann ich gucken ob ath5k in lsmod drin ist ?
<monkeyD> lsmod | grep ath5k ?
<ppq> genau
<ppq> gut kombiniert watson :)
<monkeyD> da kommt nichts
<ppq> aber wenn das schon bei lspci mit drinsteht, wirds auch benutzt
<ppq> hu? grp mal nach ath
<monkeyD> ath5k ist in der liste nicht drin
<monkeyD> arh auch nicht
<Protector1981> naja, nur weils ein modul verwendet, heissts ja nich, dass es auch geladen sein muss
<monkeyD> lol
<Protector1981> kannst es ja mal probeweise mittels modprobe ath5k nachladen
<Protector1981> sudo modprobe ath5k
<monkeyD> ok
<monkeyD> grosser gott abarme dich meiner
<monkeyD> ich habe wlan
<monkeyD> ich habs nur eingegeben und ich habs gefunden 
<Protector1981> hehe
<monkeyD> danke bekks, ppq und Protector1981
<monkeyD> so, jetzt habe ich ein paar fragen
<Protector1981> wundert mich aber das es nicht automatisch geladen wird oO
<Protector1981> hast du das Problem nach jedem reboot?
<monkeyD> yes sir
<Protector1981> dann trage ath5k in /etc/modules ein
<Protector1981> also sudo nano /etc/modules
<Protector1981> und dann am ende ath5k eintragen, speichern fertig
<deem> oder sudo vi oder gksu gedit :D
<Protector1981> gksu gedit stinkt :D
<monkeyD> ok, da steht nur lp drin
<deem> kommt auf den anwender an :D
<Protector1981> jo, einfach nach lp enter drücken und dann ath5k eintragen
<monkeyD> wieso steht da nur lp drin, wenn ich in lsmod mehr module drin habe ?
<Protector1981> weil die datei nur für module da ist, die nicht automatisch geladen werden
<deem> monkeyD: weil der rest nicht dadurch geladen werden muss?
<Protector1981> dann kann man die module ins modules eintragen und werden dann beim jedem start geladen
<monkeyD> gibt es eine liste wo alle module drin stehen die geladen werden ?
<monkeyD> wenn ja, kann man sie dann auch enfernen ?
<leszek> hi
<Protector1981> interessant :D das hab ich mich auch schon mal gefragt *duck
<Protector1981> bestimmt in einer der vielen inits da
<monkeyD> Protector1981: muss was mit blacklist sein
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> udev sucht die Hardware, und der kernel lädt dann die Module, die zur HW passen.
<monkeyD> ich habe in auf einer englischen doku gelesen das wenn man module nicht lädt die man nicht braucht das starten von linux schneller wird und man mehr ram zu verfügung hat
<Protector1981> dann hätte er aber das Modul zur WLAN EIGENTLICH laden müssen
<bekks> Mehr RAM?
<bekks> Die 2MB.
<Protector1981> es werden ja aber nur die Module geladen, die gebraucht werden, nicht mehr und nicht weniger
<monkeyD> neues problem:
<Protector1981> naja okay, weniger manchmal schon :D
<monkeyD> ich habe neugestartet und jetzt sucht er das wlan
<monkeyD> und findet es nicht mehr
<monkeyD> also der ist noch am suchen 
<monkeyD> früher bei 10.10 hat er es sofort gefunden
<bekks> ,enter? monkeyD 
<shetlandpony> monkeyD: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<bekks> monkeyD: Ist das modul geladen, was steht in dmesg?
<monkeyD> lsmod: ath5k und ath ist jetzt drin
<bekks> und nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von dmesg
<monkeyD> pastebinit dmesg ?
<bekks> Ja.
<ppq> das wird nicht gehen, pastebinit guckt dann nach der datei "dmesg"
<monkeyD> ich hab ja hier kein wlan, mom muss lan anschließen
<ppq> dmesg | pastebinit  #so tut man
<bx> hi
<bx> wie mach ich hiern vhost ?
<bekks> ?
<Protector1981> #freenode
<bekks> Wo ist "hier"?
<Frickelpit> bx: gar nicht
<ppq> bx: gar nicht, aber in #freenode kannst du einen cloak kriegen
<bx> oder hier nnt ihr das cloak
<bx> okey thx
<ppq> bx: also ppq@unaffiliated/ppq so sieht das dann aus
<bx> und ein befehl dazu ? nich so einfach zu finden :>
<ppq> bx: nix befehl. nachfragen. :)
<bx> buuh :
<bx> :
<bx> :D
<bx> !
<ppq> spam mal nicht so rum. ;)
<monkeyD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610623/    mein dmesg bekks
<bx> sryi
<monkeyD> bekks, hilft dir meine dmesg ?
<monkeyD> was kann ich jetzt machen ?
<monkeyD> ich habe das modul in etc/modules eingetragen und als ich das modul geladen habe hat das wlan funktioniert, aber nach einem neustart konnte mein wlan nur noch wlan signale erkenne aber konnte sich mit keinem verbinden
<monkeyD> was kann ich jetzt machen ?
<monkeyD> ok, ich habe in etc/modules über ath5 noch ath eingefügt, jetzt geht es, ist das normal ?
<monkeyD> auch nach einme neustart
<Protector1981> o.O
<Protector1981> <- sprachlos
<monkeyD> Protector1981: ich habe zuerst ath5 geladen, dann ging das wlan, dann habe ich ath5 in modules eingetragen und neugestartet und ich bekamm kein wlan, jetzt habe ich auxch noch ath in modules und jetzt geht das wlan nach dem neustart obwohl ath in lsmod drin war
<monkeyD> ich starte nochmals unm zu gucken
<Protector1981> ja, ich weiß, genau deswegen bin ich ja sprachlos
<monkeyD> hast du meine dmesg gesehen ?
<Protector1981> joar, aber da is soviel wirres zeug drin lol :D
<sandobal> hallo kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mit ubuntu 8.04 eine Diashow erstellen kann, früher konnte ich die kipi-plugins benutzen jetz kann ich sie irgendwie nicht installieren weil abhähngigkeiten
<ppq> sandobal: eigtl. hat jedes vernünftige bildanzeigeprogramm auch einen diashow modus
<k1l> sandobal: seit dem 12.5. ist 8.04 out of support für den desktop.
<ppq> ui, ist schon? gut zu wissen
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases#Unterstuetzt  
<sandobal> das kann sein aber die neuen versionen erkennen mein bildschirm nicht
<k1l> hmm, dann halt nicht
<ppq> vielleicht hat er "out of support" zu wörtlich genommen :(
<jokrebel> re
<Thomas_Zahreddin> hab nach der Anleitung von http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Samba einen Share eingerichtet, die Musik-files kann ich meiner Wiedergabe liste hinzufügen - aber sie werden nicht abgespielt
<Thomas_Zahreddin> (im Dateimanager sehe ich die Dateien …)
<betzi> hallo, ich habe ncah einem kernel install folgenden fehler nachdem ich den kernel im grub-bootmenu ausgewählt habe: http://i55.tinypic.com/2vkl2jp.jpg ist ubuntu10.04
<k1l> betzi: mach mal von ner live-cd/usb nen fsck auf das dateisystem
<betzi> k1l: mit dem anderen kernel funktionts immernoch, der davor drauf war. fsck läuft problemlos durch.
<betzi> ist einmal 2.6.32-31-genereic und ein 2.6.33.5-zen3-ub-1000hz 
<k1l> hmm, welche kernel sind das denn? und welches FS ist da auf der platte?
<deem> zen3-ub-1000hz? o_O
<betzi> ext4 ist das FS
<betzi> deem: ja, ich weiss nicht ob er funktionieren würde, aber ich komm ja nichtmal dazu :/
<k1l> mit dem 33er gehts nicht? ist das nicht so nen game-kernel
<betzi> jop, für einen dedizierten server geplant.
<betzi> der eben mit 1000hz läuft und nicht mit 100.
<k1l> sicher, dass der auch die normalen kernelmodule drin hat für ext4 etc?
<betzi> zen3 nd ub sind wohl kernel patches
<betzi> k1l: es existiert eine initrd, sollte das nicht das initramfs erledigen?
<betzi> kann gerne mal die grub.cfg posten wenn es weiterhilft
<betzi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400307/
<k1l> betzi: da bin ich überfragt. vlt weiss einer was dazu
<betzi> soweit ich weiss ist das ein debian kernel, das sollte doch prinzipell keine probleme machen oder?
 * LetoThe2nd würde sagen, dass da der in der pflicht ist, der den kernel gebacken hat... ansonsten ist das 100% hausgemacht.
<betzi> gibt es ubuntu kernel mit 1000hz ?
<deem> betzi: wozu brauchst du 1000hz? css?
<betzi> cs1.6
<LetoThe2nd> betzi: und wie du auf die idee kommst, dass kernel mischen über debian und ubuntu ne gute idee ist, ist mir völlig schleierhaft.
<deem> betzi: das braucht keine 1000hz. das läuft mit 100 sehr gut
<betzi> LetoThe2nd: belehr mich etwas besserem
<LetoThe2nd> betzi: wenns keinen gibt, dann bau halt einen.
<betzi> deem: es geht um einen server, und da reichen 100hz nicht (hes ruckeln etc)
<LetoThe2nd> betzi: belehrung: kernelpakete über distributionen hinweg funktioneren fast nie. ende belehrung.
<betzi> LetoThe2nd: wirft mir leider nach 2h kompilieren immer wieder einen fehler...
<deem> wenn ich das schon höre >_>
<deem> fps junkies
<leszek> LetoThe2nd: naja bei debian und ubuntu xD. Die werden komplett gleich gebaut nur ubuntu baut paar mehr patches rein
<leszek> das klappt schon will ich damit sagen
<LetoThe2nd> betzi: tja, "wirft einen fehler..." -> "herr mechaniker, mein auto fährt nach zwei stunden nicht mehr weiter."
<leszek> ob das klug ist ist eine andere frage
<LetoThe2nd> leszek: solange sowohl der kernel als auch der rest des systems nach am standard sind, vielleicht schon. aaaaaber....
<LetoThe2nd> s/nach/ahe/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: leszek: solange sowohl der kernel als auch der rest des systems ahe am standard sind, vielleicht schon. aaaaaber....
<deem> LetoThe2nd: s/nach/nahe/ :P
<shetlandpony> deem thinks that letothe2nd meant: leszek: solange sowohl der kernel als auch der rest des systems nahe am standard sind, vielleicht schon. aaaaaber....
<LetoThe2nd> ich bin jetzt nicht im detail mit den api revisionen des kernels vertraut, aber darauf, dass ne ubuntu-libc mit nem verhackstückten debian-kernel funktioniert, da würd ich beileibe nicht drauf wetten.
<LetoThe2nd> deem: genau das meinte ich :P
<leszek> LetoThe2nd: schau dir kanotix an der nutzt den ubuntu kernel auf nem debian stable. Das geht andersherum auch wunderbar. 
<leszek> LetoThe2nd: ok das wunderbar funktionieren hört bei api geschichten und unterschiedlichen gcc versionen evtl. auf. Spätestens bei proprietären treibern
<LetoThe2nd> leszek: sicher, "kann" gehen. aber was weiss ich was jemand an dem ding gepatcht hat der schon "zen3-ub-1000hz" hintenanhängen muss...
<leszek> solange es aber die gleiche kernel version ist grob (also 2.6.38 debian funzt auf aktuellem ubuntu ohne probs z.B.)
<leszek> hehe xD
<LetoThe2nd> leszek: dann sind wir ja einer meinung :-) nahe am offiziellen repo und weitestgehend gleiches api (also 2.6.xx identisch) wird wohl schon einigermassen funktionieren. aber alles andere halt... wohl nicht. :-)
<betzi> es geht hier auch um 2.6.32 und 2.6.33, wobei der .33 ein debian kernel ist angeblich.
<LetoThe2nd> betzi: mathe, grunkurs erste stunde: "32 != 33"
<LetoThe2nd> leszek: google mal nach "2.6.33.5-zen3-ub-1000hz"... und halt ne kotztüte bereit :-)
<LetoThe2nd> 17:43 < LetoThe2nd> leszek: google mal nach "2.6.33.5-zen3-ub-1000hz"... und  halt ne kotztüte bereit :-)
<k1l> betzi: http://www.ulrich-block.de/?page_id=156  und such da mal nach ubuntu. dann erhälst du die meinung des herstellers des kernels zu der geschichte
<leszek> hehe xD ok das ist aber doch kein offizieller debian kernel xD
<LetoThe2nd> ergo: sz (Selber Z'Schuld) wenns nicht läuft.
<leszek> :)
<sivizius_> hi
<betzi> okay, gut, ich installier ma debian :) trotzdem danke
<eugenblick> hallo, ich war gestern schon mal da und hatte berichtet, dass mein laptop immer bei großen kopiervorgängen einfriert.
<eugenblick> die annahme war, dass es an der btrfs-home-partition lag, aber jetzt hab ich nochmal eine frischinstallation gemacht, bei der home auf ext4 ist und es gibt immer noch dasselbe problem
<eugenblick> hat da jemand eine idee?
<hdp> Defekte Hardware.
<eugenblick> ich hab mir den erst neu geholt
<eugenblick> und unter fedora15beta und win7 gibt es diese probleme nicht
<noggo>  /msg NickServ identify noggo21021974
<noggo>  /NickServ identify noggo21021974
<SheepInPanic> noggo das Passwort solltest du schleunigst ändern ;)
<apollo13> noggo: fail
<ppq> noggo: tippe folgendes, OHNE leerzeichen vor dem /:    /msg nickserv set password hierdeinneuespasswort
<ppq> noggo: davor identifyen mit dem alten passwort nicht vergessen ;)
<SheepInPanic> noggo ein kleiner Tipp: Solche Aktionen immer im Statusfenster des IRC-Clients durchführen. Wenn man es dort versemmelt, ist es nicht so dramatisch
<Fussel> noggo, und sowas immer im statusfenster machen 
<unz3r00> Hallo!
<SheepInPanic> hallo unz3r00
<unz3r00> Hallo sheepinpanic, ich hab ein problem mit dem flashlpugin. seit natty habe ich das problem, wenn ich ein video schaue und dieser nicht fertig geladen ist, lädt dieser trotzdem weiter.
<unz3r00> Auch wenn ich firefox 4 und den plugin-container beende oder abwürge...
<unz3r00> Wie könnte ich denn herausfinden, welche Prozess am Downloaden ist?
<SheepInPanic> Sorry, da muss ich passen. Ich habe selber so meinen Kampf mit Flash
<unz3r00> Tja.. bei 10.04 und 10.10 kein Problem gehabt.... jetzt sowas dummes bei 11.04... man 
<Wedelwolf> 11.04 bringt scheinbar mehr probleme als Zusatznutzen.
<unz3r00> vielleicht kannst du mir ja sagen, wie man herausfinden kann, welche Programme wieviel Herunterladen?
<unz3r00> ah jetzt weiß ich wora es lag... ich hatte die nanny noch an .... bei den Prozessen stand twistd oder so ähnlich... das hat das Problem gelöst...  
<SheepInPanic> unz3r00 puh, da würde mir spontan nur "nethog" einfallen
<SheepInPanic> äh, nethogs heißts glaub ich...
<spY|da> wo finde ich denn eine uebersicht wie lange die jeweilig installierte version gepflegt wird? 
<gzor> hi, ich hab mir grad ubuntu 11.04 installier, und jetz sehe ich keine obere leiste mit dem maximieren/fenster schließen knopf mehr. weiß jemand was ich da machen könnte um das wieder zu sehen?
<SheepInPanic> spY|da hier z.B.: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases
<SheepInPanic> gzor versuche es im Terminal it "unity --reset"
<SheepInPanic> mit*
<spY|da> SheepInPanic, danke dir 
<SheepInPanic> jo
<gzor> danke @ SheepInPanic
<SheepInPanic> jojo :)
<unz3r00> SheepInPanic ok danke werde gleich mal schauen. werde aber erstmal die nanny komplett entfernen und dann mal schauen.
<n4pp3ll> Hab mir "Fluxbox" installiert & für "WLan" das Programm "wicd" aber kann mich nicht mit dem Router verbinden da kommt jedes mal "falsches passwort" das ist aber korrekt eingegeben kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?
<n4pp3ll> muss ich evtl. voreinstellungen irgendwo machen in "wicd"
<LupusE> hi
<n4pp3ll> hi
<n4pp3ll> jemand da :-)?
<Crick_> n4pp3ll, ja
<n4pp3lll> Crick_ hi kannst du mir evtl. kurz weiter helfen?
<deem> n4pp3ll: nein musst du nicht. wicd installieren und nutzen. wenn dein passwort falsch ist, dann ist das wohl so
<SheepInPanic> n4pp3ll welche version von wicd ist installiert? vor 1.7.0 gab es einen Bug bzgl. WPA/WPA2.
<n4pp3lll> deem gebe aber auf jedenfall das richtige passwort ein.. habe das ja selber gesetzt
<n4pp3lll> die Verbindung wird mir angezeigt usw.. 80 prozent WPA2 Kanal 3
<Fussel> n4pp3lll, irgendwelche sonderzeichen dabei?
<n4pp3lll> dann gebe ich das password ein und danach kommt der fehler
<n4pp3lll> kein sonderzeichen im pw..
<n4pp3lll> evtl. irgendwie eth1 eth0 falsch eingestellt?
<SheepInPanic> n4pp3ll ist der network-manager noch installiert?
<n4pp3lll> oder sowas? aber hat der sich autom. gezogen und sieht soweit richtig aus
<n4pp3lll> test
<SheepInPanic> wb
<n4pp3lll> ty
<SheepInPanic> n4pp3lll nochmal: ist network-manager noch installiert oder hast du ihn entfernt?
<n4pp3lll> der ubuntu network-manager?
<SheepInPanic> ja, das paket "network-manager"
<n4pp3lll> der ist noch installiert möchte unter gnome den standard weiter nutzen
<SheepInPanic> hm, okay. Meines wissens beißen die beiden sich gerne. Dann habe ich keinen weiteren Rat
<n4pp3lll> okay
<n4pp3lll> wenn ich das paket "network-manager" lösche könnte es evtl funktionieren?
<SheepInPanic> ja
<n4pp3lll> wenn ich das paket dann neu installiere wäre wieder alles da? falls ich wieder umsteigen möchte?
<n4pp3lll> aber network-manager funktioniert unter fluxbox anscheinend nicht richtig?
<n4pp3lll> SheepInPanic danke für den tipp ich probiers gerade mal
<SheepInPanic> das kann ich dir nicht sagen. ich verwende fluxbox nicht. ich weiß nur, dass das Entfernen von network-manager und ein Anschließender Neustart oder ein /etc/init.d/wicd restart laut Bugreports und Diskussionen das Problem beheben soll.
<SheepInPanic> okay
<n4pp3lll> tada... funktioniert =)
<n4pp3lll> so einfach kann es sein SheepInPanic
<SheepInPanic> freut mich :)
<n4pp3lll> Wie kann ich einen Terminal ohne die menuleiste starten lassen? also nur das fenster ohne den oberen reiter?
<deem> n4pp3lll: Ansicht -> hacken bei Menüleiste wegmachen
<deem> haken* :D
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nach einer datenwiederherstellung auf einer neuen festplatte bootet nur noch windows beim multiboot, reicht es den Grub neu zu installieren per live-cd?
<LupusE> Fuss-im-Ohr: wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann haengt das vom fehler ab. der leitet sich unter anderem daher ab, wie du die 'wiederherstellung' gestartet hast.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> ich leider überhaupt nicht, ein arbeitskolege hat das problem, die wiederherstellung wurde von einem anderen kolegen gemacht, leider bootet jetzt ubuntu nicht mehr, der rest geht und ich darf mir das morgen mal anschauen
<deem> vermutlich sind die festplatten bezeichnungen falsch.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> dann müsste es ja mit einem neuinstall von grub reichen
<deem> müsste
<Fuss-im-Ohr> mich wundert nur das M$ noch funzt
<deem> das ist nict so empfindlich was veränderte festplatten angeht
<deem> wenn der mbr da ist bootet das
<deem> grub indetifiziert ubuntu ja anhand der boot partition bzw der root partition und die hat ja ne bestimmte bezeichnung
<Fuss-im-Ohr> ok, dann werd ich das als erste probieren bevor ich ein neuinstall vornehmen darf
<Haasee> Xfce: Minimierte Programme werden in der oberen Leiste angezeigt. Wie kann ich die Einstellungen so ändern, dass sie in der unteren Leiste angezeigt werden? Da ist einfach mehr Platz.
<bullgard4> Haasee: Es gibt in freenode einen Kanal #xfce.
<Haasee> bullgard4: : Ist der deutschsprachig?
<bullgard4> sicherlich nicht.
<Haasee> dann mache ich vorher eben einen Englischkurs... ;-)
<bullgard4> Vorher würde ich das an Deiner Stelle nicht machen. --  Aber ein kleines Vokabelheft mit den Spalten "Englisch" und "Deutsch" neben dem Computer solltest Du Dir zulegen.
<n4pp3lll> wo finde ich in der neusten version die "grub2" menu.lst?
<Robert_Zenz> n4pp3lll, die gibt's nicht mehr...was hast du vor?
<n4pp3lll> will den boot splash weg haben..
<Robert_Zenz> n4pp3lll, du suchst nach /etc/default/grub, sudo update-grub danach nicht vergessen.
<Frickelpit> n4pp3lll: /etc/default/grub
<Frickelpit> ,grub2? n4pp3lll
<shetlandpony> n4pp3lll: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<n4pp3lll> danke
<n4pp3lll> bin gerade am testen :-P
<n4pp3lll> hmm.. komisch......
<n4pp3lll> ist das normal das man jetzt nur noch 2 sekunden die auflistung sieht mit ( OK ) usw.. ? der zeigt mir keinen text an die grub.cfg habe ich neu generiert..
<n4pp3lll> habe quasi bios = ca 3-4 sekunden dann schwarz 5-6 sekunden dann 1-2 sekunden die liste mit OK dann bin ich schon im LoginMenu
<SheepInPanic> n4pp3lll und auf was steht grub_timeout bei dir?
<n4pp3lll> auf 0
<n4pp3lll> und timeout_quiet auf true
<n4pp3lll> SheepInPanic
<SheepInPanic> sorry, verstehe ich dich jetzt vielleicht falsch? was erwartest du bei timeout=0? dass er 15 Sekunden lang auf dich wartet ;)
<n4pp3lll> sry grub_timeout auf 10
<oliver1> Guten Abend. Kann man mit Mumble sich auf einen TS3-Server einwählen?
<n4pp3lll> hidden_timeout = 0 & grub_timeout=10
<n4pp3lll> was passiert wenn ich "grub_timeout=0" setze?
<deem> oliver1: nein. unterschiedliche technik
<deem> alleine schon durch die verschlüsselung unmöglich. ts verschlüsselt nicht
<oliver1> deem: Ich danke Dir. Wie bekomme ich TS3 unter Ubuntu 10.10 zum laufen? Ich habe da so eine *.run- Datei runtergeladen.
<n4pp3lll> was passiert wenn ich "grub_timeout=0" setze? @ SheepInPanic
<SheepInPanic> n4pp3lll dann bekommst du wohl den größten Teil des Countdowns gar nicht zu Gesicht
<SheepInPanic> n4pp3lll dann wird gleich der Standardeintrag gebootet
<n4pp3lll> SheepInPanic erlichgesagt zeigt der mir das grub menu gar nicht an
<n4pp3lll> SheepInPanic habe only ubuntu auf dem notebook daher soltle der doch sowieso einfach durch booten macht der aber mit timeout=10 anscheinden nicht? ich setz es einfach mal runter
<SheepInPanic> n4pp3lll oben schreibst du, dass du die Liste für 1-2 Sekunden siehst? Ich bin grad verwirrt ;)
<n4pp3lll> SheepInPanic nein die liste wo normalerweise "win7 & memtest & ubuntu" steht kommt bei mir nicht
<deem> oliver1: der gibst du ausführrechte und führst die aus. das extrahiert dann einen ordner indem du eine ts2_runbla datei findest. wenn du die startest, startet ts
<SheepInPanic> ahso
<deem> ts3*
<n4pp3lll> SheepInPanic aber ich kenne es von ubuntu hardy nur so das der komplett 20-30 sekunden beim boot die liste runter rattert
<n4pp3lll> SheepInPanic und jetzt ist einfach schwarz dann 2-3 sekunden der screen mit "OK" "fail" usw... dann direkt login menu
<oliver1> deem: ok, ich werde es  versuchen
<SheepInPanic> n4pp3lll muss ich jetzt echt passen. Ich kenne mich dafür zu wenig mit Grub aus.
<n4pp3lll> SheepInPanic ok aber danke trotzdem werde was weiter basten :-P
<oliver1> deem: Cool, das habe ich noch nie gemacht! Hat aber geklappt, die Installationsroutine hat er durchgeführt. Um es starten zu können, schätze ich mal, muss ich einen Starter anlegen, oder?
<dreamon> Wie nennt man das, wenn man eine Datei (z.b. vom Nautilus) in die Fensterleiste zieht und dort wartet bis das Fenster angezeigt wird, so das man es verschieben kann? Ist das ein compiz Plugin?
<bullgard4> dreamon: Formuliere Deine Frage noch einmal anders.
<dreamon> bullgard4, Schwer zu erklären. Beispiel. Ich verfasse eine Email und will eine Datei anhängen. Gleichzeitig läuft Nautilus und Thunderbird. Jedoch verdecken sich die Fenster.
<dominik> sagt mal ist es normal das man keine Fenster, wie zum beispiel Xchat oder Pidgin oder what ever mit Unity greifen und verschieben kann???
<sdx23> dreamon: Ich wüsste nicht, dass das einen speziellen Namen hat. Ansonsten such halt nach "window focus on drag and drop
<dreamon> Ich wähle aus Nautilus die datei .. und ziehe diese auf die Fensterliste (im Panel) auf die Position wo Thunderbird steht..(ohne loszulassen) nach ca. 2-3Sekunden sieht man das Fenster von Thunderbird.
<dreamon> Und ich kann es jetzt Positionieren.. in der Email.
<dreamon> sdx23, Leider geht das hier nicht mehr .. und ich weiß nicht warum
<dreamon> Oder hat es was damit zu tun -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/738636
<dreamon> Oder hat es was damit zu tun -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1747167
<dreamon> Danach geht es -> compiz --replace & exit
<dreamon> Was macht dieser befehl?
<sdx23> Der ist nicht korrekt. "compiz --replace" startet compiz anstatt des aktuell laufenden Windowmanagers, mit & im Hintergrund, das exit ist fehl am Platze.
<dreamon> sdx23, Ok, danke. Dann wird das wohl ein Compiz fehler sein, warum würde es sonst nach dem --replace wieder gehen
<sdx23> dreamon: Wenn du sonst auch Compiz verwendest, vermutlich, ja.
<dreamon> Nochne Frage, ist es denkbar das ohne Swap die Kiste plötzlich einfriert.? 
<sdx23> dreamon: Vermutlich werden ehr Programme "plötzlich" beendet werden, aber ausschließen kann man's wohl nicht.
<hAz1> hab hier ein komisches problem...mein Rechner findet so gut wie jedes w-lan der umgebung, nur nicht das, was er soll -.- momentan kann ich mit dem ding nur über tethering über mein handy ne netzwerkverbindung aufbauen. empfang ist vorhanden, direkt daneben steht mein läppi, bei dem geht's
<dreamon> sdx23, Danke
<Robert_Zenz> hAz1, SSID versteckt?
<julian_> wupsi
<ppq> gesundheit
<_stefan> hi ich sehe keine console wenn ich strg+alt+f2 drücke wieso das?
<sdx23> _stefan: was siehst du denn?
<Fussel> dreamon, bei größerem ram als 2gb ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass es swapt
<_stefan> sdx: der bildschirm gefriert ein
<Fussel> dreamon, macht es ja qusi garnicht mit meinen 1gb
<dreamon> Fussel, Gimp hat hier auf einmal gesagt das Hauptspeicher voll ist und er kein jpg mehr öffnen konnte. Hab einige Programme am laufen gehabt. Office, Inkscape, Virtualbox und Gimp.. 
<Fussel> dreamon, kommt halt drauf an was man macht
<dreamon> Fussel, Hab 4GB drin.. und PAE als kernel
<jokrebel> gn8
<Fussel> dreamon, wie gesagt, bei mir swapt da nix, aber ich hab auch keine bilder im gb format und so
<dreamon> Fussel, nene.. das war grad mal ein paar MB groß.. 
<Fussel> dreamon, von n par mb wird kein 4gb speicher voll
<dreamon> Fussel, Wie gesagt virualbox lief und inkscape.. firefox usw.. da gings schon ab.
<RichyW> habe hier einen ordner mit vielen dateien für ein spiel. habe die .sh datei im terminal ausgeführt. wurde dabei was in irgendweche ordner wie bei einer installation(z.b. wie bei windows) auf meiner installiert oder kopiert?
<Fussel> also muss da was anderes gewesen sein, was da speicher brauchte
<rumpe1> na... gimp hat das zum bearbeiten doch entpackt im speicher, soweit ich weiß... da kommt schon was zusammen
<sdx23> RichyW: Das steht in dem entsprechenden Skript. Und im Zweifel sollte man vorher schauen, was das tut, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist ;)
<RichyW> sdx23: alles klar danke
<sdx23> RichyW: Will sagen: Da kann alles mögliche drinstehen. Ohne die gesehen zu haben, kann dir niemand sagen, was es getan hat.
<sdx23> dreamon: vbox kann schon gut was weghauen. free -m oder *top geben nähere Informationen.
<RichyW> sdx23: ja das hab ich auch so verstanden. habe den ordner schon gelöscht deswegen kann ich da nicht nachschauen habe gedacht es gäbe da standart ''install'' ordner oder änliches.
<RichyW> das nächste mal weiß ich bescheid. Danke nochmal
<oliver1> Guten Abend. Ich habe Supreme Commander unter 10.10 mit Wine installiert und das Spiel gibt mir nach einige Spielzeit aus, dass ich für mehr temp-Speicher sorgen soll. Wie kann ich das bitte tun?
<Robert_Zenz> Oliver01, darf ich dich Richtung #winehq weiterschicken?
<Robert_Zenz> oliver1, darf ich dich Richtung #winehq weiterschicken? (Sorry, einmal zu wenig Tab gedrückt *hüstel*)
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-21
<oliver1> ok
<oliver1> danke Dir
<dsl_> lalala
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
<dsl_> katzenkotze
<dsl_> cat: dog: No such file or directory
<dsl_> otto mol fuehlt sich unwohl am pol ohne atomstrom
<chinamann> Hallo
<chinamann> ich bekomme seit einem v-server update (10.04 LTS) folgende Meldung ssh: connect to host 88.84.129.46 port 22: Connection refused
<chinamann>  Werr kann helfen?
<SheepInPanic> chinamann ich würde mal sagen, da lauscht kein ssh-server mehr auf Port 22
<SheepInPanic> chinamann wenn es ein Webinterface zu diesem V-Server gibt, prüfe dort die laufenden Dienste
<chinamann> Hallo aus China, kann man mich lesen oder sitze ich hinter der grossen Mauer?
<SheepInPanic> chinamann hin und wieder. du fliegst ständig raus
<chinamann> danke, ich bin nur selten im IRC.
<chinamann> wer kann mir helfen, ssh: connect to host 88.84.129.46 port 22: Connection refused nach v-server update unter 10.04 LTS AMD 64 bit 
<SheepInPanic> chinamann ich würde mal sagen, da lauscht kein ssh-server mehr auf Port 22
<SheepInPanic> chinamann wenn es ein Webinterface zu diesem V-Server gibt, prüfe dort die laufenden Dienste
<chinamann> es gibt Parallels web - ich habe nur den ssh nicht mehr in der dienst liste 
<Damian85> ubuntu classic wird immer mit installiert bei 11.04 man braucht es nur beim login screen auswählen , ist das richtig?
<chinamann> ich habe das paket ssh bereits neu installiert im web interface, ohne Erfolg.
<SheepInPanic> Damian85 richtig, ja
<Damian85> danke ok dann steht ja nix im wege.
<chinamann> auch server neustart bereits gemacht.. / ebenfalls ohne aenderung
<SheepInPanic> chinamann dann wirds wohl schwierig. gibt es keine Konsole (meist Java), über die du mal direkt auf das System gucken könntesT?
<SheepInPanic> könntest*
<chinamann> ich konnte immer direkt ueber ssh auf den server. seit dem update nicht mehr.
<chinamann> nur ueber parallels..
<chinamann> was muesste ich installieren um per java rein zu kommen?
<SheepInPanic> da dürfte es wohl was zerbröselt haben und das Webinterface bekommt den Dienst wohl auch nicht mehr ans Laufen
<SheepInPanic> chinamann nichts, ich dachte das wäre ein Feature des Webinterfaces
<SheepInPanic> So eine Art Notlösung, wenn mans ich halt über SSH ausgesperrt hat
<SheepInPanic> man sich*
<chinamann> beim menue punkt ssh-connection sagt er java plugin is not installed..
<chinamann> kann ich das ueber die packet Verwaltung nachinstallieren?
<chinamann> es sind alle Daten da, und ueber https und port 4643 komme ich problemlos in die Verzeichnis Struktur..
<chinamann> nur direkt per ssh aus der konsole bzw. ueber die mc komme ich nicht mehr rein.
<SheepInPanic> chinamann ich kenne die Oberfläche von Parallels nicht, kann daher nur bedingt helfen. irgendwie musst du auf diese maschine kommen und prüfen, ob openssh-server installiert ist, läuft und ob eine korrekte /etc/sshd.conf existiert
<chinamann> wie muss eine sshd.conf aussehen?
<chinamann> die habe ich gesehen.. in die Datenstruktur komme ich rein
<SheepInPanic> chinamann sorry, /etc/ssh/sshd_config ist es wohl
<chinamann> jemand da der Parallels als Oberflaeche kennt?
<SheepInPanic> das hier ist eine standard sshd_config aus einer Ubuntu 11.04-Installation: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400317/
<chinamann> wie bekomm ich meine in einen pastebin?
<SheepInPanic> copy/paste, wenn es irgendwie aus dem Webinterface heraus geht
<chinamann> das hier ist die vom server..[paste:400322:sshd-Chinaman]
<chinamann> port 22 hat die # davor, ich denke das ich falsch, oder?
<SheepInPanic> öhm, schaut komisch aus, ja
<SheepInPanic> viel auskommentiert
<chinamann> entschuldigung, es war meine ssh_config die ich gepastet hatte
<chinamann> hier die sshd.. [paste:400327:chinamann - sshd die 2 te]
<SheepInPanic> okay, das schaut schon besser aus - gibt aber keinen Hinweis darauf, warum der Dienst nicht starten will
<SheepInPanic> Wenn dieser V-Server nicht gerade mit wichtigen Daten vollgestopft und im Produktiveinsatz ist, würde ich das Ding neu aufsetzen lassen
<chinamann> wie kann ich pruefen was beim server start an prozessen gestartet wird?
<chinamann> wo ist die Liste der zu startenden prozesse?
<SheepInPanic> chinamann /etc/init.d
<chinamann> er ist leider mit Daten voll und im einsatz..
<chinamann> wegen der mauer sogar recht wichtig..
<chinamann> eingerichtet wurde er von einem profi.. der aber leider fuer ein par Monate beim Bund ist.. :(
<SheepInPanic> naja, Mail an den Anbieter (1blu wohl), die sollen sich das angucken
<SheepInPanic> chinamann, immerhin kannst du ja erwarten, wenn die ein upgrade durchführen, dass du danach noch auf die Maschine kommst
<chinamann> es gibt die init.d nicht.
<SheepInPanic> das sollte ein Verzeichnis sein
<chinamann> mysql, ftp und apache2 laufen aber ??!!
<chinamann> ja, danke sehe es
<luchs> chinamann: Wurde der vserver mal neu gestartet? Kannst Du dich noch als User einloggen?
<chinamann> ach so,... du meinst beim hoster nachfassen..
<chinamann> ??
<SheepInPanic> ja, würde ich so machen, chinamann. die bieten den Service an, die Upgrade und deren Produkt funktioniert derzeit nicht so wie es soll
<SheepInPanic> also sehe ich 1blu in der Pflicht Support zu leisten
<chinamann> eine Datei ssh gibt es im verz. inti.d
<SheepInPanic> Warum ist es schon wieder so verdammt spät? :/
<luchs> Der hoster hat das ohne Nachfrage upgedatet :D
<chinamann> @ luchs..ich komme auch als user nicht mehr rein 
<chinamann> ftp geht noch..
<chinamann> parallels auch..
<chinamann> ssh als user nicht. root direkt per ssh war gesperrt
<chinamann> @ sheep.. es sind sensible Daten drauf. ich weiss nicht ob ich die 1blu jungs ran lassen will??
<chinamann> @ luchs, nein, ich habe selber ein apt-get update und dann ein upgrade durchgefuehrt.
<chinamann> bei ssh hat er sich aufgehangen..
<SheepInPanic> chinamann, ich will dich ja nicht desillusionieren, aber das können die eh, wenn sie Lust darauf haben
<SheepInPanic> chinamann, aber du kannst auch noch weiter probieren ob du es selber hinbekommst. log-Dateien angucken. Eventuell findet sich ein Hinweis auf das SSH-Server-Start-Problem
<chinamann> @ sheep, ich weiss.. geht mehr darum das ich vermute die setzen den neu auf, daten weg und meine konfigo incl. firewall etc. die nun laeuft auch weg
<SheepInPanic> verstehe
<SheepInPanic> Dann guck' mal die Logfiles durch ob du etwas bzgl. SSH findest
<chinamann> @ sheep, wo geht das bitte?
<SheepInPanic> luchs, das krasse Gegenteil davon war 1&1 mit ihren openSuse-V-Servern vor einigen Jahren. Da wurde nicht einmal geupgradet wenn für die eingesetzte Version schon längst keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr geliefert wurden
<SheepInPanic> chinamann, na irgendwo auf der Parallelsoberfläche hätte ich jetzt mal getippt.
<chinamann> ja, er meldet dort beide updates als erfolgreich.. completed.. :(
<SheepInPanic> Sorry, aber ich muss nun langsam mal in die Koje. Ich hoffe du bekommst das noch irgendwie geregelt
<chinamann> danke... in D ist es je schon spaet.. hier 9 Uhr..
<SheepInPanic> 3 Uhr nachts *gähn*
<SheepInPanic> Nacht :)
<chinamann> ich bin immer och ziemlich ratlos..
<chinamann> hat der luchs Ideen??
<chinamann> danke sheep.. - ja ich weiss 3 Nachts
<luchs> chinamann: gehst du mit passwort rein oder Pubkey
<chinamann> passwort
<chinamann> wie kann ich direkt mit dir sprechen statt im forum?
<luchs> wollte ich gerade sagen, das gehört hier garnicht in den channel, vor allem diese configs nicht ;)
<luchs> chinamann: ins query
<chinamann> wie geht es??
<chinamann> ich bin erst wenige male hier gewesen..
<luchs> chinamann: komme mal nach #meiner
<chinamann> #meiner
<luchs>  /j #meiner
<chinamann> ?? wie komm ich dahin?
<luchs> den befehl in deinem client so eingeben oder klick drauf.
<luchs> wie bist du denn hier rein gekommen?
<chinamann> Hallo luchs... Ich hatte kurz alles verloren...
<chinamann> noch da?
<luchs> ja, ich schreibe mir schon die finger wund, du bist doch schon drüben.
<fr0nk> moin
<bullgard4> Seahorse > Eigene Schlüssel  zeigt 4 Einträge. Warum zeigt Seahorse auf einem anderen Ubuntu-Computer im selben LAN nicht auch diese 4 Schlüssel an?
<mathiasso> Hallo. Hab grad eine OpenVPN Verbindung im network-manager eingerichtet. Wie kann ich denn nun zum VPN verbinden?
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<yezariaely> gute morgen! weiß zufällig ob es ein programm gibt mit der ich die erlaubten regionalcodes einer dvd auslesen kann?
<Wedelwolf> wie kann man eigentlich neue gtk-themes installieren? bzw von wo?
<caillean> gnome-look.org hat welche, Wedelwolf 
<caillean> und die kannst du bei erscheinungsbild installieren 
<Wedelwolf> die site is down 
<caillean> oh
<caillean> dann kommt sie bestimmt wieder online
<Wedelwolf> ich such sowas wie http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Themes/Matrix-Complete-37314.shtml <-- aber die anleitung da scheint mir nicht so...~
<shetlandpony> Wedelwolf's url: http://tinyurl.com/3dn6dpj | Download Matrix Complete 1.0 for Linux - Matrix Complete is a GTK theme for the GNOME desktop environment, based on the Matrix movie. - Softpedia
<caillean> hier gibts auch welche http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2
<caillean> Wedelwolf: eigentl musst du die themes nur herunterladen und bei erscheinungsbild installieren lassen 
<Wedelwolf> caillean die theme die ich gepostet habe funktionierte nich, da kam n Fehler "font" ist kein themenpaket
<caillean> hm :(
<caillean> ach kann es sein, dass das theme für fluxbox ist?
<caillean> da funktioniert das natürlich dann anders
<Wedelwolf> joah irgendwie 
<Jegub2008> servus miteinander
<dominik> Moin Moin
<dominik> IIch hatte gestern schonmal gefragt, ist es normal das man mit Unity Fenster wie pidgin  nicht greifen kann ???
<dominik> also zum verschieben zum beispiel
<bullgard4> dominik: Vielleicht findest Du eine Antwort unter http://unity.ubuntu.com
<dreamon_> dominik, Du könntest mal compiz aktivieren.. da gibts ein plugin.. zum verschieben.. dazu mußt du nur Alt drücken und das Fenster mit der Maus anklicken und ziehen.. 
<dreamon_> dominik, Ob es aber mit Unity geht.. (weiß ich nicht)
<dreamon_> Wurde unter unity nicht die anzeigte der systray auf bestimmt Programme beschränkt.. mein Skype symbol wird nicht mehr angezeigt.
<jcortez> hi guys, we need people to play with the software at www.partidaajedrez.info (in spanish). Please try it. thanks
<KnechtR> hi
<KnechtR> ich habe als bootoption quiet und splash gelöscht und sehe trotzdem nichts. das passwort für dm-crypt muss ich blind eingeben. der bildschirm ist im framebuffermodus violett gefärbt und keine schrift zu sehen. was kann ich machen?
<bullgard4> KnechtR: Welche Ubuntu-Version? Welcher Desktop?
<koegs> benutze mal die option "noplymouth" um plymouth auszuschalten, KnechtR
<KnechtR> koegs, als bootoption?
<KnechtR> bullgard4, 11.04 mit gnome
<koegs> ja, in grub, da wo du quit und splash gelöscht hast
<KnechtR> auch ma nosplash?
<KnechtR> wofür steht vt.handoff=7? das ist auch neu in 11.04
<KnechtR> wo wird linux_gfx_mode gesetzt?
<KnechtR> ich muss das wohl auf text stellen
<beaslin> hey
<beaslin> ist es möglich in banshee eine zufällige wiedergabe zu starten
<bullgard4> beaslin: Banshee > Hauptmenü > Wiedergabe > Zufallswiedergabe
<beaslin> ok danke :)
<moritz_> Hey, mir hat es unter 11.04 auf meinem Laptop total das Tastaturlayout zerschossen.... anstelle von "u" kommt eine "4", anstelle von "o" eine "6" usw. Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich ads wieder loswerden kann?
<moritz_> PS: Bei der Anmeldung nach dem Booten funktioniert es noch, da ich mein Passwort korrekt eingeben kann
<ppq> moritz_: ja, drück mal auf Fn. :)
<moritz_> ppq, okay damit funktioniert es temporär aber wie mache ich das zum Dauerzustand? ;)
<xxoun> hi zusammen, hab unter 11.04 beim setup gesagt, er soll das home verschlüsseln, nun habe ich aber die info mit der info "record your encryption passphrase" ausversehen geschlossen, kann ich das fnester nochmals anzeigen lassen
<ppq> moritz_: es gibt da anscheinend irgendson Fn-lock, das kann man via tastenkombination wieder ausmachen. wie die ist, hängt von deinem ntoebook ab.
<xxoun> oder über ein kommando aufrufen lassen?
<moritz_> oh man.... :/
<ppq> moritz_: probier mal Fn+scolllocjk
<ppq> scrolllock sollte das heißen
<k1l_> moritz_: drück mal FN und NUM
<k1l_> moritz_: schua dir halt mal die blauen dinger auf der tastatur an.
<moritz_> ppq, k1l , funktioniert leider alles nicht... die blauen DInger kann ich mir nicht anschauen, weil der Laptop so alt ist, dass die da noch nicht draufstehen D:
<ppq> moritz_: gibs uns doch mal den genauen namen deines notebooks, evtl. können wir das recherchieren
<moritz_> fujitsu-siemens C1110D
<ppq> moritz_: probier mal nur numlock, ohne fn
<moritz_> ah
<moritz_> habs
<moritz_> ctrl+shift+NUM
<ppq> ah, k.
<moritz_> k1l, ppq danke :) Wusste einfach nicht, dass es sowas gibt :)
<fjalar> Tag alle, kennt sich jemand mit tracker aus?
<apollo13> ,metafrage? fjalar 
<shetlandpony> fjalar: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/
<fjalar> Auuuuhhh...
<fjalar> tracker läuft auf meinem Ubuntu 11.04 nicht. Beim Versuch, eine Abfrage durchzuführen, bekomme ich das hier:
<fjalar> Es konnte keine Verbindung zu Tracker aufgebaut werden: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod:
<fjalar> DB gelöscht, configfiles gelöscht, total de- und wieder neuinstalliert - keine Lösung.
<apollo13> rennt der daemon?
<fjalar> ps ax|grep tracker
<fjalar> 1843 ?        S      0:04 /usr/lib/tracker/tracker-store
<fjalar>  1846 ?        SN     0:01 /usr/lib/tracker/tracker-miner-fs
<fjalar> Das ist alles.
<anonymous_> wo werden die logindaten in pidgin aufbewart ? den ordner ~/.pidgin gibt es nicht .....
<apollo13> anonymous_: schau in .config
<apollo13> fjalar: na dann rennt er nicht
<fjalar> Wie/wo ist der zu starten?
<apollo13> das steht wohl in den docs zu tracker
<fjalar> trackerd oder ähnlich finde ich nicht.
<xxoun> kann mir einer sagen, wie ein tool heißt mit dem ich die cpu, speicher (festplatte) ram und netzwerkauslastung aufm desktophintergrund anzeigen lassen kann?
<apollo13> xxoun: da gibts tausende, je nach desktop umgebung etc…
<anonymous_> apollo13, in .config steht nix von pidgin ( es ist ein ubuntu 8 LTS)
<apollo13> das hat doch gar keinen support mehr
<fjalar> In den docs habe ich nachgesehen, aber nichts passendes gefunden, was den Hintergrunddienst angeht.
<anonymous_> hmm
<n4pp3ll> Hallo zusammen :-)
<k1l> xxoun: conky solltest du dir mal angucken
<n4pp3ll> Wie kann ich aus dem terminal 2 programme gleichzeitig starten lassen? zb. eterm & xterm?
<apollo13> looooool
<apollo13> eterm & xterm zum beispiel ;)
<n4pp3ll> gimp & firefox :-P?
<n4pp3ll> ich weiß nicht was ich dazwschen setzen muss.. "firefox; gimp"
<n4pp3ll> dann öffnet er gimp sobald ich firefox beende
<apollo13> gimp & firefox
<ppq> mit & wird das davorstehende in den hintergrund geschickt und ggf. das dahinterstehende ausgeführt
<fjalar> apollo13, falls du es weisst: bist du bereit, das Geheimnis zu lüften? Ich habe in den docs nachgeblättert und komme alleine nicht weiter.
<ppq> du könntest also auch noch hinter firefox ein & setzen, damit du die shell wiederkriegst
<apollo13> dann schmeiß tracker weg, ich hab den sinn von desktopsuchen noch nie verstanden
<fjalar> Das war nicht exakt die Frage. Der Sinn besteht für mich in der Verwaltung gescannter Dokumente.
<apollo13> ja und mich interessiert tracker nicht wirklich, somit weiß ich die antwort auch nicht ;)
<n4pp3ll> danke sehr
<xxoun> thx @all
<KnechtR> hat 11.0 jetzt libreoffice NEBEN openoffice installiert, statt zu ersetzen?
<KnechtR> o_0
<KnechtR> wenn ich das deinstallieren will, will er libreoffice mit deinstallieren, lol
<KnechtR> aptitude purge openoffice.org-calc
<KnechtR> Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:       
<KnechtR>   libreoffice-calc{u} openoffice.org-calc{p}
<KnechtR> äh?
<KnechtR> This is a transitional package, replacing the OpenOffice.org packaging
<KnechtR>  with the LibreOffice packaging.
<KnechtR> wohl nicht
<KnechtR> kann man bei dem neuen compiz nicht mehr mit meta+mausrad zoomen?
<anna> hi ;)
<Arch-Vile4> Hallo! Wird ext4 eigentlich als "E X T vier" oder "extvier" ausgesprochen?
<ppq> Arch-Vile4: ext steht für extended, ich persönlich spreche es daher ext aus und nicht e-x-t. aber das ist sicherlich geschmackssache. und darüber hinaus eine spur off-topic ;) #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Arch-Vile4> ok, danke
<dominik> bullgard4, dreamon_ ich denke ich gehe zurück zu xfce oder zu lxde 
<ppq> n4pp3ll: wenn du weiter fröhlich deinen irc client an und ausmachen musst, nimm doch bitte die diesen channel aus dem autojoin, ja?
<n4pp3ll> ppq oh tut mir leid :-P
<Gordo> Moin moin!
<Gordo> ich hab ein Problem: Auf dem Laptop meiner Mutter habe ich Ubuntu 11.04 installiert und Firefox ist unglaublich langsam. unter win läufts schneller und ich wollte meine Mutter dazu bewegen Ubuntu zu nutzen, nur das macht sie nicht, wenn sie minutenlang auf Webseiten warten muss. ich hab schon IPv6 deaktiviert und Fasterfox installiert - man merkt es aber immernoch mehr als deutlich
<bullgard4> dominik: Du kannst auch weiterhin GNOME2 unter Ubuntu 11.04 verwenden.
<bullgard4> Gordo: Von diesem Fehler wurde schon mehrmals berichtet. Wahrscheinlich findest Du ihn in Launchpad beschrieben und eine Abhilfe dazu.
<ppq> Gordo: was für hardware hast du denn in diesem notebook?
<bullgard4> Arch-Vile4: Ich spreche es "E X T vier" aus.
<Gordo> ppg: 3GB RAM, Pentium T3400, 250GB HDD über WLAN angebunden, wie gesagt, unter Windoof läuft Firefox akzeptabel
<dominik> bullgard4, ja ich weiss, aber ich aber ich denke ich mag entweder gnom3 oder xfce 
<n4pp3l> wie heißt das programm was in ubuntu (gnome) usb usw automatisch mounted?
<Wedelwolf> ich sprechs extvier aus 
<dominik> naja wenn mir xfce 4.8 nicht schmeckt werde ich gnome3 versuchen 
<ppq> Gordo: seltsam, eigentlich ist das genug leistung für den unity desktop. du kannst es ja mal mit etwas leichtgewichtegerem probieren, gnome oder lxde beispielsweise. gnome: einfach im login manager "ubuntu classic" wählen
<dominik> bullgard4, auf unity komme ich nicht zurecht :-/
<Gordo> bullgard4: genau, unter ubuntuusers das mit ipv6 habe ich auch schon probiert, versuche gerade was im launchpad zu finden  - am desktop liegt es nicht, thunderbird und libreoffice parallel macht keine probleme, die seiten laden einfach nicht
<bullgard4> dominik: Ich verwende kein Unity. Ich verwende es deshalb nicht, weil ich glaube, daß es eine Totgeburt ist.
<Fuchs> koennte man die Unitydiskussion in den OT Kanal verlagern? Danke. 
<dominik> ich auch nicht 
<bullgard4> Unity ist ein Teil von Ubuntu.
<dominik> ok Fuchs sorry
<Fuchs> bullgard4: was kein Support ist hat hier nichts verloren, Teil davon oder nicht. 
<dominik> Fuchs, die ursprünglich frage war aber eine Support anfrage
<bullgard4> Die Diskussion über Unity oder nicht in diesem Kanal hilft anderen, sich in Ubuntu zurechtzufinden.
<Fuchs> ja, die darf man auch sehr gerne hier behandeln, nicht aber was man davon haelt, das ist Geschmackssache und gehoert nach offtopic 
<Fuchs> vor allem weil es nach Erfahrung ausufert. Praeferenzen von Editoren, Desktopumgebungen, Fensterverwaltungen etc. gerne im Offtopickana, danke
<dominik> ok ;) wie gesagt sorry ;)
<Gordo> bullgard4: Im Launchpad steht nur was von IPv6, das habe ich schon probiert
<Fuchs> Gordo: tritt das Verhalten auch mit anderen Browsern auf? 
<Fuchs> Gordo: wenn ja: Wie schnell ist die Namensaufloesung?  Also was meint ein    ping <der Host, den Du aufrufen willst> 
<Gordo> Fuchs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400347/ kam mir normal vor
<Fuchs> Gordo: sind andere Browser davon auch betroffen, oder ist nur Firefox langsam? 
<Gordo> Fuchs: habe angefangen Chromium zu laden, hat jetzt in 3 minuten gerade mal 25% heruntergeladen - anscheinend auch das system
<tuor> moin, hat mir jemand nen tip wo ich eine anleitung finde um von ubuntu 10.10 zu 11 zu upgarden?
<Fuchs> Gordo: wie ist das angebunden? Kabel? WLAN? 
<Fuchs> tuor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/upgrade 
<tuor> thx
<Fuchs> tuor: und eigentlich solltest Du noch ein Pad ausfuellen *dezent darauf hinweis* 
<Gordo> Fuchs: WLAN, verbindungsanzeige meint 150 Mb/s
<Fuchs> Gordo: kannst Du mal probieren, ob das Problem auch bei einer Kabelanbindung auftritt? 
<tuor> Fuchs: sry ich gehs machen
<bullgard4> tuor:   <ubottu>	tuor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Fuchs> Gordo: dann waere mal interessant was das fuer ein Chipsatz ist, kannst Du die Ausgabe  von   lspci   in einen pastebin setzen? 
<Fuchs> ,paste? Gordo 
<shetlandpony> Gordo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Fuchs> Gordo: einige haben bekannte Probleme mit Energiesparmodi 
<Gordo> Fuchs: shetlandpony: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400352/ LAN-Verbindung wird ziemlich schwer, weil der Router unerreichbar ist. Bei meinem Netbook habe ich keine Probleme, der Laptop von meinem Bruder ist aber unter Ubuntu auch sehr lahm
<Fuchs> ,bot? Gordo 
<shetlandpony> Gordo: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Fuchs> Gordo: _koennte_ es dann sein, dass es am Router liegt? Wenn der Probleme macht ...
<Fuchs> Gordo: wie dem auch sei, Deine WLAN Karte ist Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01), waere auch interessant welche in dem anderen Geraet verbaut ist, das Probleme macht
<Fuchs> Gordo: aber ansonsten:  offensichtlich nicht unbekannt, siehe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742274
<claw> gibt es eine möglichkeit sich die ausgabe von cat in nem terminal anzeigen zulassen (in echtzeit)
<Fuchs> auf der letzten Seite ist eine Loesung, btw  
<Gordo> Fuchs: Netbook unter Lubuntu und beide Laptops unter Windows laufen ja einwandfrei, eigentlich weniger. Handelt sich um eine FritzBox 7270
<Fuchs> claw: meinst Du vielleicht tail? Was genau hast Du vor? 
<claw> cat /proc/mdstat 
<Fuchs> Gordo: siehe den Link. Scheint einige Probleme zu geben mit diversen Routertypen, letzte Seite beinhaltet eine Loesung
<claw> das halt in einer endlosschleife so zu sagen
<Fuchs> claw: wenn tail nicht geht auf proc devices: kleine while schleife 
<Fuchs> while(true); do cat /proc/mdstat; sleep 2; done 
<Fuchs> aeh, bash
<Fuchs> while true; do ... so
<Gordo> Fuchs: vielen Dank! aber was bedeutet ath5k bzw ath9k?
<Gordo> Fuchs: stehe vor: http://www.ubuntusecrets.it/2011/04/hack-connessione-lenta-su-natty-forse-ho-la-soluzione-giusta-per-voi/?lang=en
<shetlandpony> Gordo's url: http://tinyurl.com/3zjcp7z | [Hack] Slow internet connection with Natty? I might have the solution!    Ubuntu Secrets
<Fuchs> Gordo: das ist ein Treibername
<Fuchs> Gordo: lsmod sollte das bei Dir auflisten
<Gordo> Fuchs: vielen Dank, mal neustarten und probieren
<leszek> re
<KnechtR> legt ubtuntu standardmäßig kein /dev/dsp an?
<KnechtR> hm
<Lufti_oO> juhu
<Lufti_oO> Ich nutze Natty 11.04 und habe wegen irgendeiner Änderung in den Nvidia Treibern Probleme mit den neuen 270ern und den 180, 185 und 260 aus den Natty-Repos - 173 funktioniert, ist aber sehr langsam. Laut Nvidia ist das ein Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte und ich solle den 197.xx Treiber verwenden.
<Lufti_oO> Auf der nvidia page finde ich den Treiber aber nicht. Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich?
<ppq> Lufti_oO: ja, dein problem mal beschreiben
<Lufti_oO> ppq: Das Bios meiner 9600MGT in meinem MSI GX701 Notebook hat irgendeinen Bug und arbeitet daraufhin nicht mit den neuen Treibern und denen aus dem Repository zusammen.
<Arch-Vile4> Auf der Nvidia Seite gibt es unter "Download Treiber" "Beta und archivierte Treiber"
<Lufti_oO> Arch-Vile4, danke, da habe ich schon gesucht. Es gibt da nur noch den 195er. Der lässt sich allerdings nicht installieren. Im nvidia-installer.log sind fehler bezüglich eines "vergleiches von vorzeichenbehafteten und unbehafteten longs" die Rede.
<Lufti_oO> der 197.xx soll der letzte gewesen sein, der bei mir funktionieren sollte.
<Lufti_oO> Das konnte ich unter Win7 bestätigen.
<Lufti_oO> die linux version ist allerdings nicht zufinden.
<claw> Fuchs, wie war das nochmal mit mdstat ? "while true, do cat /proc/mdstat, sleep 2, done" ?
<apollo13> watch cat /proc/mdstat
<claw> das ist natürlich noch einfacher apollo13 danke
<soc> hi
<soc> siet ich auf natty aktualisiert habe, startet der gnome-panel  nicht mehr automatisch
<soc> weiß jemand, wie ich den wieder automatisch starten lassen kann?
<soc> in gconf ist alles korrekt eingetragen
<Gulaschkanone> System -> Einstellungen -> Startprogramme
<Gulaschkanone> So funktioniert es, ist aber nicht die sauberste Lösung
<anonymous> hab das neuste ubuntu
<Guest76788> das steam startet unter playonlinux und schließt sich innerhalb von 3 sekunden direkt
<Guest76788> kann mir da jemand helfen ?
<k1l_> Guest76788: steam läuft afaik mit wine recht gut. ansonsten wende dich mal an die playonlinux jungs
<k1l_> ,wine? Guest76788 anonymous
<shetlandpony> Guest76788 anonymous, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Guest76788> hmm
<k1l_> ,bot? Guest76788 
<shetlandpony> Guest76788: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Guest76788> ? sinn ?
<k1l> *sigh*
<anonymous_> unter wine der selbe mist
<anonymous_> steam bricht ab
<anonymous_> liegt das an der 64 bit version ?
<k1l> schau mal in die winedb was da zu steam steht. oftmals gibt es versionen die gewisse workarounds brauchen o Ä
<anonymous_> da steht bei dont work
<anonymous_> There is a strange problem with the windows - http
<anonymous_> den ganzen link hab ich mir jetzt geschenkt
<anonymous_> kann das was mit dem popup werbefenster zutun haben ?
<anonymous_> vllt kann jemand was mit der ausgabe anfangen
<anonymous_> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/33700
<Oins> Ich wollte mir xrandr --output VGA1 --primary das unity panel auf meinen zweiten Monitor (der links steht) schieben. Bis vor kurzem ging das auch noch, aber jetzt ändert sich nichts nach Eingabe des Befehls. Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich?
<sdx23> Oins: scheint, als würde Unity nun das Panel nicht mehr automatisch auf dem Primary platzieren. Such halt mal nach Einstellungsmöglichkeiten dafür, zB. "unity panel dualhead" oä.
<Oins> Hab es nach der Anleitung: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1719754 gemacht. 
<Oins> Jetzt hat es auch wieder geklappt mit unity --reset nur hat er meine Eisntellungen zerballert. Schade
<cronon> hallo. :)
<cronon> ich hab auf natty upgegradet, alles gut soweit, aber mit compiz konnte ich die fenster so schön wackeln lassen, wie kann ich das (oder etwas vergleichbares) wieder aktivieren?
<Oins> cronon: hast du mit dem  CompizConfig Setting Manager probiert?
<SheepInPanic> cronon: ccsm installieren und wobbly windows wieder aktivieren. Kann aber sein, dass du dafür den gtk-window-decorator wieder aktivieren musst
<SheepInPanic> cronon: gilt nur für Ubuntu-Classic, probier's mal einfach mit ccsm
<cronon> ccsm meldet "Plugin Snapping Windows stellt das Feature edgeresistance bereit, welch auch von Wackelige Fenster bereitgestellt wird. <Wackelige Fenster nicht aktivieren> <Snapping Windows deaktivieren>" Ich will die Snapping Windows aber eigentlich noch haben.
<cronon> ah nee, klar.
<jokrebel> hi
<cronon> dann hab ich das ja danach immer noch, oder? :)
<SheepInPanic> cronon: keine Ahnung ob Wobbly Windows auch snapt. Probier's doch mal :)
<SheepInPanic> hi jokrebel 
<cronon> uh nee, tut's nicht. :(
<cronon> aha.
<cronon> es geht. es gibt die Funktion "Fenster einrasten: <Shift>". und mensch kann sie invertieren. :)
<cronon> aaah.
<cronon> ich hab ein großes problem!
<cronon> geht wieder.
<baccenfutter> welche ist denn die gtk app meiner wahl, um mal einen boot-splash zu importieren und aktivieren?
<baccenfutter> unter natty
<zahnersatz> hallo, da meine maschine ziemlich langsam bootet, würde ich mir gerne die boot messages anzeigen lassen. Da ich die proprietären nvidia treiber nutze funktioniert plymouth leider nicht richtig und "ESC" drücken während des Startvorgangs bringt nichts. Wenn ich den Bootvorgang mit der Option noplymouth starte, kommt nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm und "Loading, please wait.." aber leider nicht die Bootschritte.
<zahnersatz> es geht um natty ;)
<ppq> zahnersatz: probiers zusätzlich noch mit nosplash und ohne quiet. alternativ: bootchart2
<zahnersatz> nosplash und ohne quiet habe ich auch schon probiert, da kam auch nur der Loading screen. schaue mir mal bootchart an, danke!
<franki> hallo,  zwei nvidia grafikkarten zwei monitore , glxgears auf dem zweitem monitor schwarz.  wie wo was ändern ?   thx
<hyper_ch> hmmmm, ich habe ein unerklärliches Problem mit einer Ubuntu Installation. Während dem Bootvorgang hängt es irgendwann mal, kommt nicht mal zum GDM Login, auch die TTYs funktionieren nicht. Ich habe das Syslog online gestellt: http://www.sjau.ch/syslog.txt
<noggo> hallo leute
<noggo> ich wollte mich nun mal in python einarbeiten, welche tools gibt es denn so um mir die einarbeitung zu erleichtern
<NetRiot> noggo: http://docs.python.org/ - ist aber eher offtopic hier. frag sowas besser in #python bzw. #python.de oder #ubuntu-de-offtopic :-)
<node9> ich wollte fvwm statt gnome verwenden, habe alsa installiert, was aber ein starkes rauschen produziert hat. das rauschen habe ich jetzt auch, wenn ich gnome verwende und nach deinstallation aller alsa-pakete. was kann ich machen?
<node9> wieso ist hier nur noch so wenig los?
<node9> die guten leute weg?
<hyper_ch> hmmmm, ich habe ein unerklärliches Problem mit einer Ubuntu Installation. Während dem Bootvorgang hängt es irgendwann mal, kommt nicht mal zum GDM Login, auch die TTYs funktionieren nicht. Ich habe das Syslog online gestellt: http://www.sjau.ch/syslog.txt
<tuor> "Man informiert sich am besten vorher, welche Änderungen an den Serverpaketen bei dem Distributions-Ugrade durchgeführt wurden." sry wie informier ich mich da? (kein plan)
<tuor> (es geht um ubuntu update) sry
<tuor> (gnome) (10.10 zu elf)
<franki> mein tip warte 11.10 
<franki> hallo,  zwei nvidia grafikkarten zwei monitore , glxgears auf dem zweitem monitor schwarz.  wie wo was ändern ?   thx
<brain> Hy, kann ich in der rc.local vor dem exit 0 auch 2 Befehlszeilen schreiben? Konkret: Zeile 1 ethtool -s eth0 wol g Zeile 2 rsync... danach exit 0oder muss da & oder && zwischenrein
<Arch-Vile4> Du kannst in rc.local so viele Zeilen rein schreiben, wie du willst. Am Ende muss halt exit 0 stehen.
<franki> mit einem & 
<brain> also doch ein &. 
<Arch-Vile4> mit & am Ende eines Befehls / Programms schickt man das in den Hintergrund
<brain> ok gelöst. Danke
<franki_> ?
<node9> wie beende ich gnome, um in die textconsole zu kommen?
<sonotos> alt + ctrl + f2 sollte dich in ein terminal bringen
<jokrebel> node9: man kann mit STRG+ALT+F1…6 auf ein TTY wechseln (normalerweise)
<sonotos> mit f7 kommste wieder in den xserver
<sonotos> wenn dus wirklich beenden willst würde ich /etc/init.d/gdm stop versuchen
<node9> sonotos: das war nicht meine frage
<node9> gdm stop geht
<node9> am liebsten hätte ich, dass er gnome erst nach startx startet
<sonotos> node9: dann wirf gdm aus init
<sonotos> bzw. gabs nicht ein initlevel das ohne x startet?
<tuor> ,past
<tuor> ,paste
<tuor> .paste!
<tuor> ,paste!
<beaver74> ,paste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<tuor> ah thx
<beaver74> :)
<franki_> hallo,  zwei nvidia grafikkarten zwei monitore , glxgears auf dem zweitem monitor schwarz.  wie wo was ändern ?   thx
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<tuor> franki_: musst in die bildschirmeistellungen rein : System;Preferens;Monitors
<tuor> normalerweise wenn du das aufmachst kommts von aleine sonst müssen dir hier andere helfen
<tuor> Nun ne eingene frage: ich bin am von 10.10 zu 11 (ubuntu gnome) updaten. nun fragt er mich dies... : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/392809/
<franki_> auf screen 0 läuft glxgears , Video .  auf screen1 glxgears und video schwartz 
<soc> hi
<soc> hab gerade die oneiric-pakete für java7 auf natty installiert bekommen
<soc> wie kann ich nochmal update-alternatives aufrufen, damit ich das konfigurieren kann?
<deem> java7? o_O
<soc> jopp
<soc> das openjdk-ppa hat seit nem halben jahr nur kaputte pakete, die sich nicht mal installieren lassen
<soc> deswegen hab ich die pakete aus 11.10 genommen, die wunderbarerweise installiert uwrden
<deem> wo hast du java 7 her? das aktuellste ist 6
<soc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/openjdk-7
<deem> ach openjdk...
<soc> mhh ... habs jetzt mit "sudo update-alternatives --config" per hand gemacht
<node9> poah
<node9> nix mehr los in diesem #
<deem> node9: das ist ja auch ein support channel
<soc> WTF?! ... IntelliJ ist gerade innerhalb von 3 sekunden komplett gestartet ...
<node9> und ubuntu ist so gut,dass kein support mehr nötig ist? ;)
<soc> mit dem 6er hats irgendwie 20 sekunden gedauert ... das kann eig. garnicht sein
<node9> n8
<deem> soc: nimm das java von sun. das is besser :D
<deem> aber eben unfrei
<soc> deem: ich bin it openjdl7 im moment gerade extremst happy
<jokrebel> gn8
#ubuntu-de 2011-05-22
<bullgard4> Warum zeigt  Seahorse > Andere Schlüssel die Gültigkeit eines bestimmten Schlüsseleintrags als "Full", aber auf einem anderen Ubuntu-Computer im selben LAN als  "Unknown" an? 
<smorltork> #germanrevolution
<innerand> Hey! Ich möchte das Audio Aufnehmen, dass gerade über die Lautsprecher wiedergegeben wird. Wie macht man das am besten und einfachsten? 
<innerand> Bzw das Audio, dass gerade über den Browser/Flash kommt
<PrickelPit> innerand, recordmydesktop
<natoka> hi
<Fussel> wie erfährt man nochmal wieviel ram belegt wurde? im mb hätt ich das gerne, jedenfalls keine %
<natoka> wovon und wobei?
<apollo13> Fussel: man free
<Fussel> so algemein, wieviel ich gerade nutze
<apollo13> man free …
<Fussel> danke apollo13 
<apollo13> bullgard4: weil deine signs ja im normalfall nur lokal sind
<natoka> hmm, also /usr/share/doc/ifenslave-2.6/README.Debian funktioniert nicht wenn ich ein bonding einrichten will
<natoka> die beschreibung mit bond-master bond0 und bond-slaves none, etc ist zwar nett, aber tut im endeffekt nichts
<natoka> dass ich dies jetzt wieder mit post-up ifenlsave bond0 eth0 eth1 machen muss ist aergerlich, gibts denn da keine andere moeglichkeit?
<k4v> test
<chinamann> Hallo, ich bitte um Hilfe, warum ein v-server bei 1blu nicht per reboot zum Neubooten veranlasst werden kann?
<chinamann> Danach kommt bei Zugriff per ssh eine port 22 Fahler Meldung.
<natoka> dann wende dich mal an die 1blu hotline ...
<chinamann> ssh server scheinen lange zu brauchen bis die wieder laufen nach reboot..
<chinamann> er **steht** wieder..
<jokrebel> hi
<luchs> chinamann: Treibst du dich tatsächlich in Shanghai rum?
<Gaertner> ich habe in mein browser fenster obend rechts ein ausrufezeichen und da drine steht "java applet Windows"
<chinamann> wer kann helfen wie man java und active-x in firefox unter ubuntu 10.04 installiert?
<chinamann> oder besser anderen browser nehmen?
<Laberkopf> guten morgen. Ich suche einen streaming server für mp3's. Ich will die dann in rhythmbox und amarok aufrufen können, aber hab keine ahnung wie man das nent und deshalb wonach ich googeln sollte
<natoka> chinamann: unter linux? geht das jedenfalls bestenfalls nur mit IE unter wine
<Gaertner> chinamann hast du jetzt java
<natoka> wieso wirft mir dpkg -S ifenslave : /etc/network/if-up.d/ifenslave aus, aber das file gibt es im filesystem bei mir nicht?
<leszek> hi
<chinamann> java hab ich..
<Gaertner> kannmir einer  weiterhelfen bei mein problem
<Gaertner> ich habe oben rechts in browser fenster ein ausrufezeichen unt wenn man darüberfährt erscheint: java applet windows
<leszek> browser = firefox ?
<Gaertner> ja
<Gaertner> ist dasschlimm oder nicht
<Gaertner> ist das schlimm oder nicht
<natoka> ha, lol, das ifenslave paket ist defekt
<natoka> da kommt die versionskontrolle nicht mit der ubuntu version zurecht so wie das aussieht
<natoka> und das /etc/network/if-up.d/ifenslave script wird im postinst einfach ueber das /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ifenslave script verschoben
<natoka> so ein @!!!
<bullgard4> apollo13: ich muß darüber weiter nachdenken. --  Danke für Deine Anregung!
<matzexh> hallo, ich habe mein system von 10.10 mit vollverschlüsseltem LVM auf 11.04 geupgraded, normalerweise bekommt man ja am Anfang des Bootvorgangs eine Möglichkeit zur Passworteingabe für das verschlüsselte lvm angezeigt, nach dem upgrade sehe ich nun nur noch einen lila screen. Ich kann zwar mit ein wenig warten schließlich das Passwort "blind" eingeben und meistens fährt er anschließend auch automatisch hoch, trotzdem hätte 
<matzexh> ich gerne die Anzeige mit der Passworteingabe. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das wieder hinbekomme? Grub habe ich schon mehrfach neu geschrieben und neu erstellen lassen...
<oliver1> Guten Morgen. Wollte zum Frühstück eben eine DVD schauen und erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/RFenwQVK. Verwende 10.10 und Gnome-Player, da Totem nicht auf die DVD-Menüs reagiert. Was kann ich tun?
<Guschtel> oliver1: 7dev/dvd gibts nicht
<Guschtel>  /
<oliver1> Guschtel: wo steht das?
<oliver1> Guschtel: ich sehe es in der Meldung nicht
<hdp> Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd (No such file or directory)
<ppq> matzexh: versuch doch mal mit der option "noplymouth" zu booten (im grub2 bootmenü den eintrag editieren)
<oliver1> hdp: ich habe ein neues DVD-Lauifwerk eingebaut, manchmal zeigt er mir das Medium nicht an. Kann es sein, dass das Laufwerk defekt ist?
<oliver1> hdp: deshalb vielleicht die Meldung?
<hdp> Schau mal die Kernelmeldung nach dem Laufwerk durch.
<oliver1> hdp: ok, wie kann ich das tun?
<Guschtel> oliver1: termina/konsole auf "dmesg"
<oliver1> Guschtel: ok, moment bitte
<Conan> guten tag zusammen
<oliver1> http://pastebin.com/L60avEew
<Conan> wie kann ich verhindern das ubuntu meine uhr immer um 2stunden zurückstellt, wen ich es runterfahre?
<Guschtel> [    2.133312] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 47x/47x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<Guschtel> oliver1: über /dev/sr0 kannste darauf zugreifen
<oliver1> Guschtel: danke. Ich schätze Du meinst ich muss in dem Player einen Pfad zum Laufwerk hinterlegen?
<Guschtel> mplayer -dvd-device /dev/sr0 dvd://1 sollte die dvd abspielen
<oliver1> Guschtel: ui, ui...., ich sehe den Inhalt mit lauter Fragmenten....
<matzexh> ppq, mmh, und das mache ich wie?
<ppq> matzexh: wenn du im grub2 menü bist (da wo du verschiedene kernel und den recovery modus und memtest86+ usw auswählen kannst) musst du e drücken, dann die kernel zeile editieren (am ende einfach noplymouth dazuschreiben, mit leerzeichen getrennt, ggf. splash und quiet wegnehmen und ggf. noch nosplash dazuschreiben) und dann mit strg+x booten
<matzexh> ppq, danke, das funktioniert!
<matzexh> die frage ist jetzt nur ob ich pymouth dauerhaft deaktivieren will oder obs ne schönere lösung gibt ;)
<ppq> matzexh: schön ist das nicht, stimmt :P aber andererseits ist's ja wirklich nur während des bootens. falls du das dauerhaft machen willst: /etc/default/grub editieren, die zeile mit den default options. da steht quiet und splash, beides wegnehmen und noplymouth und nosplash hinschreiben
<ppq> matzexh: für elegantere problemlösungen musst du mal folgende infos zusammentragen: welche grafikkarte du hast, welchen treiber du benutzt
<ppq> matzexh: wenn plymouth probleme hat, hängt das in fast jedem fall nämlich mit dem verwendeten treiber zusammen. und meistens gibt's noch ne (ggf. unfreie) alternative
<matzexh> ppq, ja, das mit der dauerhaften einstellung hab ich auch grad gefunden ;)  ich hab das problem auf 2 verschiedenen systemen einmal pc mit onboard grafik (GeForce 8200 und aktueller proprietärer nvidia treiber aus "zusätzliche treiber") und auf einem laptop glaube auch mit nvidia grafik und proprietärem treiber
<Fuss-im-Ohr> mahlzeit
<matzexh> ppq, ich muss jetzt erst mal weg, aber der tipp mit plymouth hat mich schon mal entscheidend weiter gebracht, vielen dank für deine hilfe!
<bauwan> Moin. Ich bekommen unter 11.04 folgende Fehlermeldung unter UbuntuOne > Dienste angezeigt: Der Wert konnte nicht abgerufen werden. (DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Process /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service exited with status 1)
<bauwan> Bei Launchpad gibt es eine ganze Reihe Bugs, die etwas ähnliches enthalten, aber ich bin überfordert damit, das einzuschätzen, ob ich gerade aktiv was tun kann oder einfach nur warten muss.
<bauwan> Wenn ich das richtig sehe hat dieses Problem auch dazu geführt, dass der indicator-weather nicht mehr angezeigt wird, obwohl der Prozess mit dem System startet.
<olli> Hallo, wo kann man die standardberechtigungen für neue Home-Verzeichnisse einstellen, sodass nicht jeder alles lesen kann
<jokrebel> cu
<shrekk> moin
<baccenfutter> natty++
<baccenfutter> unity++
<baccenfutter> suspend und hybernate tun aus'm kasten heraus, trotz hdd encryption inkl. swap partition
<Gaertner> ich habe eine frage zu flahs
<Gaertner> ich meine flash
<Gaertner> wenn ich Videos bei yotube abrufe werden die nicht so schnell was könnte die Ursache  sein?
<Gaertner> bei windows geht es wesentlich schneller
<hdp> Die Ursache kann Flash unter Linux sein.
<hdp> Bekannt für schlechte Leistung …
<Gaertner> hdp das adobe flash
<hdp> Ja, exakt das.
<m3t4lukas> hey Leute :) Weiß jemand, was man alles mache muss, um DVDs auf Ubuntu gucken zu können?
<m3t4lukas> libdvdnav4 und libdvdread4 sind bereits installiert
<Longbottom> m3t4lukas: da fast alle DVDs mit CSS verschlüsselt sind, braucht man meistens noch eine Library die die CSS Verschlüsselung knackt. Da das hierzulande verboten ist, gibt es dazu von mir keinen Support. Falls es bei dir erlaubt ist, kannst du versuchen, die Library mit google zu finden.
<ppq> *hust* libdvdcss2 *räusper*
<m3t4lukas> danke :)
<m3t4lukas> ppq: wow, das is ja gar nich so einfach zu bekommen...
<ppq> m3t4lukas: http://packages.medibuntu.org/natty/libdvdcss2.html
<m3t4lukas> braucht man dafür auch das Paket w32codecs?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> kann aber nicht schaden, falls du mal gewisse microsoft formate wiedergeben willst
<ppq> w32codecs findest du auch bei medibuntu
<ppq> bzw, w64codecs bei amd64
<m3t4lukas> okay
<ppq> am besten aktivierst du das ganze medibuntu repo, dann kriegst du auch mächtigere mplayer und libav* builds: sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<m3t4lukas> jetzt geht es xD
<m3t4lukas> danke :)
<sprash> Hi! Gibt es ein bitcoin ppa für ubuntu?
<ppq> sprash: google nach "bitcoin ppa", lies den ersten eintrag, sei dir bewusst dass das eine fremdquelle ist und such weiter, ob es nicht noch was vom autoren gibt. :)
<Conan179> Hallo zusammen
<Conan179> wie kann ich verhindern das ubuntu 11.04 due uhr im bios um 2 stunden zurückj stellt?
<natoka> Conan179: siehe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<ring0> Conan179, oder in deutsch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit
<Conan179> dankö
<olli_> Hallo, ich habe eine lampp Installation von einem auf den anderen Server kopiert, auf dem neuen Server behauptet lampp aber nun das php und anderes nicht gefunden wurden, obwohl der Pfad definitiv richtig ist
<olli_> ich kann die Datein mit ls anzeigen lassen, aber beim Zugriff ist die Datei anscheinend nicht da. Beide Betriebsysteme sind 64Bit, und auf dem alten geht alles einwandfrei
<wyfrn> hat jemand ne idee, wie ich bei einem bash skript an das letzte übergebene argument komme?
<IchGuckLive> Guten tag ich habe noch 10.04 ist das für den neuen kernal ? >= 4:4.4.5) but 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu4.1
<n4pp3l> hallo zusammen 
<n4pp3l> wie kann ich mein cd-dvd laufwerk identifizieren um es zu mounnten?
<olli_> umask ist doch eine Usereinstellung oder? wieso wird die nicht gespeichert, wenn ich mich neu einlogge mit dem user ist diese wieder 0022? Wie kann ich das permanent festlegen?
<n4pp3l> wie kann ich mein dvd laufwerk mounten? bekomms gerade irgendwie nicht hin
<sdx23> olli_: umask ist eine Mountoption, die man idR. in der fstab einträgt.
<olli_> sdx23: Naja es dreht sich darum das ein Benutzer erstellt wurde der nur zum Laden von Dateien zuständig ist, und ich möchte das diese Dateien, die durch diesen User neu erstellt werden bestimmte Berechtigungen erhalten
<olli_> ich dachte das funktioniert mit umask, wie man es z.B. bei vsftpd auch angeben kann, da funktioniert das nämlich einwandfrei
<sdx23> olli_: ah, ic. Dann willst du das in der .bashrc des Benutzers eintragen.
<olli_> sdx23: sehr schön, Danke
<matzexh> ich nutze chromium 13 und habe seit einiger zeit das problem, dass wenn ich links in einer mail oder aus dem chat anklicke, wird ein neues chromium fenster geöffnet, aber ohne inhalt, also der eigentliche link wird überhaupt nicht geöffnet
<matzexh> wenn ich firefox als standardbrowser einstelle, funktioniert es normal
<olli_> gut und wie sollte man es am besten beim nobody (webserver) Benutzer machen? standardmäßig hat dieser ein ungültiges Home-Verzeichnis und somit keine .bashrc wo ich dies ändern könnte. Ist es generell ok ein reelles Verzeichnis für nobody zu erstellen, oder gibs da bessere Wege?
<offermann> hab ubuntu 10.10 drauf und eien Fritz N Wlan stick, ich habe es schon soweit bekommen, das wenn ich neu starte, das internet voll gut läuft, dann aber nach kurzer zeit einen absoluten hänger bekommt und das internet geht nur noch 20% oder weniger, so das ich die Zeit zum öffnen einer Seite überschreite, weiß jemand was man da machen kann'?
<offermann> hi erstmal
<skrumbholz> sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom && sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<offermann> niemand ahnung mit fritz wlan sticks?
<chinamann> Hallo, kann jemand helfen bei Zugang auf 10,04 v-server port 22 Fehler?
<chinamann> port 22 connection refused...
<k1l> ,hcl? offermann such mal hier nach dem stick. da gibts oft workarounds
<shetlandpony> offermann such mal hier nach dem stick. da gibts oft workarounds: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Gulaschkanone> Läuft wohl kein SSH
<Gulaschkanone> Oder der Port ist anders
<chinamann> ssh laeuft.. bin ueber admin interface per ssh drauf..
<chinamann> habe aber keine konsole dort.
<k1l> chinamann: läuft da nen ssh server? läuft der auf dem port 22? gibst du den richtigen user mit?
<Gulaschkanone> Vielleicht werden die Zugangsdaten im Web-Interface auch umgestrickt
<chinamann> ich gebe richtigen user mit.. ob der auf 22 laeuft weiss ich nicht, da kumpel - der bis sommer im ausland ist - den eingerichtet hat. ssh laeuft.
<k1l> chinamann: dann schau mal in die sshd conf welcher port eingestellt ist
<k1l> chinamann: support nur hier im channel. unter /etc/ssh/sshd_config und dann unter dem punkt "port"
<chinamann> HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<chinamann> HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<chinamann> #Privilege Separation is turned on for security
<chinamann> UsePrivilegeSeparation yes
<chinamann> das ist alles ... :(
<chinamann> moment, mein fehler
<ovoserver> hi all
<ovoserver> kann mir jemand ein programm sagen mitdem ich eine webcam "live" online stellen kann? vgrabbj ist schon ganz toll, aber da könnte ich max. alle 2 sek neues bild einstellen. ein programm was die cam "live" online stellt fände ich besser
<k1l> ,nopaste? chinamann 
<shetlandpony> chinamann: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<chinamann> Sorry..
<chinamann> in ssh_config ist bei port 22 aber leider auch nur sehr wenig.
<Gulaschkanone> Könnte es sein, dass die Verbindung nur zustande kommt, wenn man nen Private Key hat?
<chinamann> dort ist SendEnv Lang LC * gesetzt. Ich hatte neben dem update auch die lang variable auf DE gesetzt. Kann das stoeren?
<chinamann> ich war immer per PW drauf
<Gulaschkanone> ok
<chinamann> HashKnownHosts yes..
<chinamann> kann es sein das die known hosts probleme haben?
<chinamann> was ebenfalls , aber bereits seit dem setup nicht geht sind unbekannte PC's per ftp rein zu lassen..
<chinamann> trotz PW kommen die nicht rauf.
<chinamann> erst nachdem sie einmal per ssh drin waren und in die known hosts eingetragen wurden.
<k1l> chinamann: sshd_config ist für den server
<ovoserver> keiner eine idee?
<chinamann> k1l die sshd steht auf protocol 2 rsa + dsa und useprivilegseparation yes...
<chinamann> alles andere ist bei port 22 auskommentiert.
<sdx23> chinamann: setz den ssh-clienten auf verbose, dann siehst du, warum er nicht mag.
<chinamann> sdx23 wie geht das?
<sdx23> chinamann: man ssh # das sagt dir dann, dass der Switch "-v" heißt.ö
<min22> servus, weiss jemand in welchem ordner flash videos zwischengespeichert werden? 3 bis 4 flash versionen vorher wurde es in noch in /tmp abgespeichert.
<sdx23> min22: Sollten sie immernoch. Sonst hilft "lsof" beim Suchen, welcher Prozess auf was zugreift.
<min22> danke, dann werd ich mir mal lsof ansehen.
<chinamann> sdx23 ich komme leider nicht auf die Konsole...
<chinamann> nur in die Dateistruktur.
<sdx23> chinamann: Client sagte ich. Statt ssh exmaple.com machst du ssh -v example.com
<chinamann> sdx23, hier die Ausgabe [paste:400367:Unbenannt]
<spoob> moin, ich hab den thunderbird ordner auf nem externen stick (mobil und so), wenn ich thunderbird so 20 min offen lasse gehen die lüfter an und tb braucht tierisch viel cpu, was mach ich falsch?
<spoob> tb ist nur offen, 3 mail accs, alle 15min check, mehr nicht
<sdx23> chinamann: Bitte die URL, es gibt so viele Pasteservices, dass die Nummer ehr weniger aussagekräftig ist.
<pkzip> tach
<chinamann> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/400367/
<pkzip> wie krieg ich den framebuffer-grub screen weg? ich will nur textkonsole
<sdx23> chinamann: Der ssh-Server läuft nicht. 
<chinamann> sdx23, wie kann ich den ohne konsole starten ?
<chinamann> bzw. was muss ich nachinstallieren das ein server neustart auch einen ssh start ausloest?
<sdx23> chinamann: tut er standardmäßig.
<chinamann> beim konfig. bzw. updaten kam eine abfrage ob ich den neuen ssh ... des neuen betreuers akzeptiere, das habe ich OK gegben..
<sdx23> ...
<chinamann> server neustart hat nicht geholfen.
<sdx23> sshd_config ansehen, wohin er sich bindet. hosts.allow und deny anschauen, ob da was drinsteht.
<chinamann> sdx noch eine andere idee?
<pkzip> poah, gewitt0r hier
<sdx23> chinamann: die genannten Dateien untersuchen. Mehr kannst du ehh nicht tun, wenn du nur Zugriff aufs Filesystem hast.
<chinamann> sdx23, kann man die Dateien evtl. loeschen?
<chinamann> in /etc/ssh gibt es die gennanten dateien nicht
<sdx23> chinamann: Wenn du willst, dass noch mehr kaputt ist, kannst du sie löschen, ja.
<chinamann> sdx23, sorry..
<chinamann> die beiden Dateien gibt es aber nicht..
<sdx23> /etc/ssh/sshd_config und /etc/hosts.allow und /etc/hosts.deny
<chinamann> host.deny gibt es doppelt..
<chinamann> ich habe die host.deny die etwa 20 sshd ip hatte umbenannt und starte gerade den server neu
<chinamann> leider ohne wirkung
<chinamann> sdx23.. host.deny hat nicht geholfen. host.allow hat als erste reihe sendmail eingetragen. dieser dienst laesst sich aber auch nicht starten..
<chinamann> noch ideen?
<ovoserver> keiner eine idee für mich? :(
<jokrebel> hi
<pkzip> wie krieg ich den framebuffer-grub screen weg? ich will nur textkonsole
<pkzip> scheiß channel, nix mehr los hier
<sdx23> pkzip: Ist auch weder zum Fluchen noch für Offtopic gedacht.
<pkzip> sdx23: reg dich auf, dann tut sich wenigstens etwas hier
<sdx23> pkzip: Werde ich nicht. Sieh's als dezenten Hinweis für nicht-Support-Belange auch den passenden Kanal zu nutzen, steht ja nicht umsonst im Topic.
<pkzip> ich fragte nach support
<pkzip> aber mangels kompetenter leute wirds hier keinen mehr geben
<jokrebel> ,geduld? pkzip
<shetlandpony> pkzip: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<ppq> pkzip: kompetente leute gibt's hier genug. ob die dir jetzt noch helfen würden, ist fraglich. lies bitte die channelregeln: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LocoTeam/IRC - wer unhöflich wird, darf dann auch gern wieder gehen. ;)
<jokrebel> pkzip: Und BTW - wie man in den Wald reinschreit und so…
<pkzip> ich kenn die regeln, war von 2 jahren schon hier
<ppq> pkzip: dann ist ja gut. du bist hiermit verwarnt
<ppq> ovoserver: guck mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MJPG-Streamer
<m3t4lukas> hey leute :)
<m3t4lukas> kleine c++ Frage: welche shared libraries muss ich linken, wenn ich boost_array.hpp und boost_asio.hpp benutze?
<Longbottom> m3t4lukas: Ich vermute: keine.
<StevBrennan> hallo
<StevBrennan> kann mir wer helfen meinem W7 einen Booteintrag für mein ubuntu zu geben? ich weiss, gehört eher in nen w7 channel^
<StevBrennan> hab ubuntu gestern installiert und dachte er generiert auch gleich nen bootloader, tat er aber nicht
<m3t4lukas> Longbottom: doch wie ch rausgefunden habe, sind es so an die 25...
<m3t4lukas> StevBrennan: Sicher, dass du da auch nichts verändert hast? Normalerweise zwingt es einem den Bootloader ja förmlich auf...
<StevBrennan> hab so viel wie möglich standard gelassen. ich wähltte die option installieren ohne OS überschreiben...ich bin also nicht mal sicher WOHIN er es genau installiert hat..aber nachdem er fertig war und rebooten wollte startete mein w7 wieder ganz normal
<StevBrennan> keiner eine idee? was für möglichkeiten habe ich denn noch mein ubuntu zu booten? wenn ich die cd neu einlege installiert er es doch auch nur neu oder?
<I_C_Wiener> hi, seit des letzten os updates hab ich probleme mit dem kopieren von daten auf usb medien, die daten werden zwar nach dem kopieren angezeigt, sind aber nicht da, wenn ich den usb stick aus und wieder einstecke ist nichts mehr da, hat sonst noch wer das problem? oder irgend eine isee?
<I_C_Wiener> idee*
<Zoidberg7> hast du den USB-Stick einfach nur ausgesteckt oder erst abgemeldet?
<I_C_Wiener> einfach ausgesteckt
<Zoidberg7> es empfielt sich immer, einen USB-Stick auszuhängen
<I_C_Wiener> ist völlig zufällig, mal so mal so, und ich hänge nie manuell aus
<I_C_Wiener> manchmal klappts
<I_C_Wiener> manchmal nicht
<I_C_Wiener> naja werd mal manuell aushängen und gucken ob das hilft
<I_C_Wiener> sonst komm ich wieder und mache irgendein schalentier dafür verantwortlich ;)
<I_C_Wiener> cya
<Zoidberg7> :)
<jays> Hallo, ich habe Performance Probleme mit meiner Grafikkarte Radeon 4650 Mobility unter Ubuntu 11.04, fglrx habe ich installiert über Jockey. Kann mir bitte jemand weiter helfen?
<servan> hi! hat jemand "aktuelle" erfahrungen mit gnome3 und ubuntu 11.04?
<servan> möchte wieder zu ubuntu wechseln. da mir die unityoberfläche nicht gefällt möchte ich mich über auftretende probleme schlau machen
<sonotos> servan: gibt noch gnome 2 wenn die unity nicht gefällt
<dAnjou> kann ich cut eigtl. sagen, dass es beliebig viele leerzeichen als trenner nehmen soll?
<dAnjou> wenn nich, koennte mir einer den awk befehl vorsagen?
<dAnjou> hab hier grad nur internet uebers handy, sonst wuerd ich selbst nachsehen
<servan> sonotos, bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit gnome 3. benutze es zur zeit mit fedora15.
<sonotos> servan: k, hatte versucht es zu installieren, aber danach war mein system platt :-/ is aber ne weile her 
<k1l> servan: im moment ist gnome3 noch ein gewurschtel. ab 11.10 soll es in den normalen quellen integriert werden
<k1l> d.h. man installiert es aus nem ppa und hat dann weder unity noch gnome2.
<sonotos> hm unity ging noch danach
<sonotos> nur kein gnome mehr
<servan> danke euch beiden
<geri> hi
<geri> welchen soundkartent treiber brauche ich fuer folgendes setting? http://openpaste.org/en/27691/
<geri> das mico geht nicht...deshalb moechte ich den treiber mal updaten
<jokrebel> geri: hast denn schon in alsamixer geschaut ob es nicht einfach nur gemutet ist?
<dAnjou> bitte bitte ihr awk-kuenstler: ich will die felder 5 bis zum ende ausgeben, wobei ich nicht weiß, wieviele noch kommen
<geri> works now
<sdx23> dAnjou: wenn's sed auch tut, so auf die Schnelle: sed 's/[^^ ]\+ [^ ]\+ [^ ]\+ [^ ]\+ [^ ]\+ //'
<sdx23> ohh, das erste sollte nur ein ^ sein
<sdx23> alternativ schön kurz: perl -pe 's/(. ){5}//'
<dAnjou> sieht n bisl eklig aus, sollte aber gehen
<dAnjou> ich bin jetz auch mit awk fast soweit
<dAnjou> muss print nur noch sagen, dass es kein new line ausgeben soll
<dAnjou> printf .. HAHA
<dAnjou> danke trotzdem sdx23 
<dAnjou> (haha, ich hab grad innerhalb von 5 min nur mit der manpage awk gelernt)
<dAnjou> jetz weiß ich, wie die sich damals ohne internet gefuehlt haben muessen
<geri> jokrebel, gibts unter linux so einen audio recorder?
<geri> um das mirco schnell zu testen
<geri> will nicht immer skype nehmen:)
<jokrebel> geri: ja - ist vorinstalliert IIRC
<sdx23> nenn sich arecord
<geri> aso
<jokrebel> geri: anwendungen - Multimedia - audiorekorder
<geri> jbin auf kubuntu
<geri> amarok sehe ich
<sdx23> arecord (ist ein Kommandline-Tool) sollte überall verfügbar sein, wo alsa installiert ist. Aber wenn du was mit GUI suchst, nützt dir das natürlich nichts.
<geri> audacity ?
<sdx23> sollte auch gehen, ja.
<sdx23> Ist halt nicht besonders klein, vom Funktionsumfang her.
<geri> jokrebel, was heisst wenn bei alsamixer mm steht wo normal die % stehen soll
<geri> MM
<geri> ok funzt nun
<geri> danke jokrebel 
<geri> das front micro war nicht richtig aktiviert
<jokrebel> geri: gerne (das mit MM hast aber ja alleine rausgefunden)
<geri> hehe
<geri> nicht mehr noetig
<mo123> Wo findet man Informationen zu gültigen Boot-Parametern, für die Ubuntu-Live-DVD. Speziell für "toram" und für "Nutze-eine-Swap-Partition-falls-vorhanden"?
<jokrebel> mo123: vielleicht https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jokrebel> mo123: oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/booten#Bootoptionen … Google-Suchparameter: bootoptionen ubuntu
<mo123> jokrebel, Danke. Sieht hilfreich aus. Gestern, die Suche nach toram ... hat wenig gebracht. Ich lese erstmal Deine Links.
<nubcake> n'amd, wie finde ich denn raus, wie mein cd/dvd laufwerk heißt (in /dev finde ich kein cdrom) hab ein s-ata laufwerk drin und krieg grad die krise, wär für jede hilfe dankbar
<beaver74> nubcake, du koenntest in dmesg schauen oder hwinfo --cdrom ausfuehren
<nubcake> beaver74: http://pastebin.com/DxHPmfQt
<nubcake> sollte nicht kommen oder?
<nubcake> hab mal dmesg | grep "cdrom" ausgeführt, ohne ergebnis..
<beaver74> paste mal bitte die dmesg, schauen ob man da deutlicher etwas erkennen kann
<nubcake> moment
<beaver74> jo
<nubcake> http://pastebin.com/nvz9WuVA
<beaver74> danke
<nubcake> ich hab zu danken
<beaver74> nubcake, im POST, also beim starten des Rechners, wird das Laufwerk angezeigt?
<nubcake> jap
<beaver74> hm
<nubcake> eben nochmal doublechecken, nicht dass das jetzt irgendwie hin is oder so..
<beaver74> und das tats auch soweit immer, nur jetzt nimmer?
<nubcake> man weis ja nie..
<beaver74> mach da, ja
<beaver74> s
<nubcake> ist eigentlich so gut wie neu
<nubcake> 2 tage in betrieb
<beaver74> hat nicht immer etwas zu sagen
<nubcake> und hat funktioniert
<nubcake> allerdings unter windows
<beaver74> gerade die ersten Tage verabschiedet sich HW ganz gerne
<beaver74> ab und an, jedenfalls
<beaver74> nubcake, Windows koenntest du booten und nochmal schauen?
<ppq> badewannenkurve und so </senf>
<beaver74> jo
<nubcake> atapi-cdrom steht im bios, ich guck eben, ob ich davon auch booten kann
<beaver74> ja
<nubcake> na prima... zum glück doppelt geprüft...
<nubcake> scheint hin zu sein...
<beaver74> ahso
<beaver74> schade
<nubcake> tolle wurst
<nubcake> naja geht's halt zurück und erstmal nen altes ide ding rein
<nubcake> bin mal ebend schrauben ^^
<beaver74> cu
<nubcake> HA!
<nubcake> es funktioniert doch
<nubcake> der doofe s-ata power-stecker war hinüber
<beaver74> nubcake, dann ist ja alles gut.. die rutschten hier auch schon mal ab, schlimm was da entwickelt wurde
<beaver74> aber hinüber ist nochmal was anderes..
<nubcake> jap.. finde ich auch..
<beaver74> dann noch nen schönen Abend, nubcake :)
<nubcake> danke, wünsch ich dir auch beaver74
<jokrebel> gn8
<DerDieb> hihu kann nicht mehr apt-get benutzen Fehler: "Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes »uno-libs3« enthält leeren Dateinamen" "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)" dpkg --configure -a etc. hilft nix
<ppq> DerDieb: irgendwelche fremdquellen?
<DerDieb> nope
<DerDieb> kann uno-libs3 auch nicht removen oder neu installieren
<DerDieb> hab schon manuell aus den quellen geladen und installiert
<DerDieb> immer das gleiche
<ppq> DerDieb: was ist denn die ausgabe bei 'sudo dpkg --purge uni-libs3'?
<ppq> pastebin nutzen bitte
<DerDieb> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von uno-libs3 (--purge):
<DerDieb> vill nen festplatten fehler?
<DerDieb> raid läuft ohne prob laut mdstats
<ppq> bevor du nicht mit der kompletten fehlermeldung in einem pastebin rauskommst kann ich dazu nichts sagen :P --> 'sudo apt-get purge uno-libs3 | pastebinit' 
<ppq> (apt-get, weil dpkg keine pekete mitentfernt die davon abhängen und allein schon deshalb failt)
<DerDieb> bekomme genau den gleichen fehler wie oben
<DerDieb> davor halt nen haufen openoffice was er rauschmeissen will
<DerDieb> (Lese Datenbank ... 55%dpkg: nicht behebbarer fataler Fehler, Abbruch:  Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes »uno-libs3« enthält leeren Dateinamen
<DerDieb> kann ich die dateilisten rebuilden?
<ppq> hmpf. ok. schmeiß mal alles, was der da grad deinstallieren wollte, manuell mit 'sudo dpkg --purge paket1 paket2 paket3' runter und probier selbiges dann mit uno-libs3
<DerDieb> wie geht das ohne apt oder dpkg?
<ppq> ?
<DerDieb> nuja egal was ich mit apt oder dpkg mache, es kommt der fehler
<DerDieb> ob ich nur purge oder install nehm ^^
<ppq>  /var/lib/dpkg/info/uno-libs3.list das ist die datei, nopaste die mal
<ppq> und nein, die sollte man nicht bearbeiten, das wird wahrscheinlich alles noch schlimmer machen :D
<ppq> wie genau ist es zu dem problem gekommen?
<DerDieb> hmm gute frage nach nem std. apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<ppq> und es wäre immer noch schön, ein *komplettes* nopaste von der aktion und dem fehler zu bekommen
<ppq> allein schon um zu sehen, wie weit er noch kommt
<DerDieb> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/P4SsNIm5VtgFT0P4nJ2d/
<ppq> hm ok. hast du backups?
<DerDieb> :) nur von  home
<DerDieb> von /usr/ ned
<ppq> denn: folgender tipp kann dir durchaus die paketverwaltung zerschießen, was schlimmstenfalls neuinstallation bedeutet
<DerDieb> hmm dann mach ich erstmal nen fsck.ext3 oder so dauert halt hier bei dem raid :)
<DerDieb> dachte halt is vill was simples und nen dpkg --configure -a oder so und alles läuft wieder :)
<ppq> wenn du so weit bist, führ mal das aus: 'sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/uno-libs3*' und versuch dann mit 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install uno-libs3' das neu zu installieren
<ppq> in /var/lib/dpkg rumzupfuschen ist ziemlich unschön, aber ich denk nicht, dass das was mit dateisystemfehlern zu tun hat.. 
<ppq> aber mach ruhig das fsck
<DerDieb> jo das mach ich wenn morgen dauert paar h
<DerDieb> btw kann ich die ned einfach mv so das ich im notfall es rückgängig machen kann?
<ppq> gute idee, notfalls mit live-cd
<DerDieb> kewl upgraden kann ich nun
<DerDieb> dpkg: Warnung: Dateilisten-Datei des Paketes »uno-libs3« fehlt, es wird angenommen, dass das Paket derzeit keine Dateien installiert hat.
<DerDieb> aber läuft :D
<DerDieb> danke
<ppq> *erleichtert seufz*
<ppq> :p
<DerDieb> ^^ danke nochmals, bin nun Pennen :D
<DerDieb> gn8 dir
<ppq> gn8
<servan> hi! habe gerade ubuntu 11.04 auf meinem lenovo x220 tablet installiert. die touch funktion funktioniert aber leider nicht richtig. wenn ich auf den bildschirm klicke. wird die richtige stelle angeklickt. jedoch springt die maus daraufhin in die obere rechte ecke. hat dafür jemand eine kösung?
<sq-one> servan: in verbindung mit touch und linux fällt mir nur der egalax-treiber ein, vll. kannst du darüber weiteres finden
<servan> danke werde ich mir mal anschauen
<servan> touch ist leider von wacom. hat jemand eine andere lösung?
<jomino> wo findet man bei ubuntu 11.04  eigentlich die einstellungen für das touchpad von notebooks?
<dAnjou> mir is grad mein natty im bildschirmschoner stehen geblieben. maus is noch bewegbar, in ne tty komm ich auch, ESC bewirkt gar nix. was kann ich tun?
<beaver74_> dAnjou, ist der Schoner als Prozess sichtbar, schieß den ab.. kA ob der getrennt aufgefuehrt wird, nur so in den blauen Dunst geraten
<dAnjou> beaver74_: gnome-screensaver gekillt, is tot. wenn ich zurueck auf die 7 gehe, is da aber immer noch das gefrorene bild des schoners.
<beaver74_> oO übel
<beaver74_> hm, kA dAnjou, sry
<dAnjou> ich nutz uebrigens gnome, nich unity. falls das wichtig is
<dAnjou> das waer ja jetz im prinzip n bug report wert, aber dafuer bin ich jetz zu faul (ja los, hasst mich) ... killall gdm -.-
<ring2> killall oder pkill?
<beaver74_> dAnjou, war es so ein OpenGL Dingen?
<beaver74_> nur interessehalber..
<dAnjou> war dieser fuzzyflakes
<beaver74_> hm, der ist 2D, richtig?
<dAnjou> ring2: is das wichtig? den prozess gibts eh nich, der heißt anders
<dAnjou> kp
<ppq> dAnjou: 'sudo service gdm stop' heißt das eleganterweise :p
<ppq> bzw. gleich restart
<ring2> dAnjou, es gibt einen upstart jobs names gdm, also stop gdm ;)
<beaver74_> dennoch uebel..
<ring2> ppq, ohne service ist doch eigentlich noch eleganter, oder?
<ppq> ring2: joar stimmt
<ring2> ppq, dieses 'service name stop' kommt aus der red hat ecke iirc
<ppq> ring2: ja, und es kommt auch vom sysv init kram, der ja deprecated ist - im gegensatz zu stop, da hast du schon recht
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-14
<bennypr0fane> beaver74_ ich hab 4GB
<bennypr0fane> habe jetzt mal beide ISOs runtergeladen
<bennypr0fane> kann man auf einem live-system einen drucker installieren? wie geht daS?
<beaver74_> bennypr0fane, ich gehe jetzt einfach davon aus dass CUPS installiert und die Treiber größtenteils vorhanden sind.. ansonsten nutzt die 12.04 soweit ich weiß ein Dateisystem welches auch beschrieben werden kann und somit auch Pakete nacjinstalliert werden können.. die würden dann auf einem Datenträger deiner Wahl landen.. oder aber man installiert in den Hauptspeicher.. precise wird dich da hoffentlich unterstützen.
<bennypr0fane> ok, werds probieren. danke!
<beaver74_> Gern, und guten Erfolg
<Noggo_> Hugo
<Seymour> Schon jemand wach?
<Seymour> Ich hatte grad mal versuchsweise recoll installiert (ein Desktop Searchengine).
<Seymour> Es hatte anscheinend nicht ausreichend Plattenplatz für die Indizierung, jedenfalls hat es meine Platte bis zum Rand vollgeschrieben und dann abgebrochen.
<Seymour> Jetzt wollte ich ein anderes Programm probieren, konnte es aber aus Platzmangel nicht installieren.
<Seymour> Also Recoll deinstalliert, aber der Platz (ca. 0.8 GB) wurde dadurch nicht wieder frei.
<Seymour> Folgende Fehlermeldung:
<Seymour> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Cannot load 32-bit SWT libraries on 64-bit JVM
<Seymour> Ist ein 64-bit-System (Pangolin)
<noggo2> Hallo
<noggo2> Kann ich bei Evolution den Kontoinhaber
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 12.04] Ich habe ein OpenDocument-Tabellendokument xyz.ods erstellt. Gleichzeitig ist eine Datei ~lockxyz.ods# entstanden. Wie wird man die lock-Datei wieder los?
<Frank2012> beim schließen des dokuments
<bullgard4> Frank2012: Das hat funktioniert. --  Danke! --  Wozu dient die lock-Datei? Daß während der Zeit, in der ich die Datei benutze, sie kein anderer verändern kann?
<Frank2012> genau
<Frank2012> oder man eben die entsprechende meldung bekommt wer die datei gerade sperrt
<bullgard4> Frank2012: Danke!
<noggo2> Hallo, gibt es bei Evolution die Möglichkeit den Kontonamen hervorzuheben bzw. die Anzahl ungelesener Nachrichten neben dem Kontonamen einzublenden?
<k1l> !away > tbf 
<kubine>  tbf: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<tbf> kubine, sicher mein bot: irc clients bieten ja auch wunderbar intuitive ux für das feature
<bullgard4> noggo2: Ja.
<noggo2> Und wo kann ich dieses einstellen?
<bullgard4> noggo2: Du hast Dein Evolution wahrscheinlich verbastelt. Normalerweise zeigt Evolution das per Default an. Die Ursache, warum das bei Dir nicht (mehr) der Fall ist, findest Du vielleicht im Evolution-Debug-Modus. Wenn du bisher keine großen Daten(d. h. E-Mail)-Bestände hast, dann ist vielleicht eine Neuinstalllation von Evolution zu empfehlen.
<ArtNo> Guten Morgen. Problem: Samsung Android Gerät, über USB-Kabel verbunden, wird angezeigt, aber nicht erkannt. Im offtopic channel sagten sie mir shcon nach pastebin von ls - dass das Gerät nicht gemountet ist. Was muss ich in welcher Reihenfolge tun, dass das Samsung Galaxy angezeigt und erkannt wird und ich bilder überspielen kann auf den Laptop?
<k1l> ArtNo: wähle auf dem handy (wenn es nen android ist) unter usb-verbindung: speicherkarten-zugriff aus
<k1l> dann mal bitte "lsusb" und "dmesg" nopasten
<ArtNo> es ist ein androidhandy kl1. Leider hab ich es noch nicht lange. Ich muss also leider etwas fragen, was eigentlich nicht hierher gehört, sorry dafür: Wo wähle ich "speicherkarten-zugriff" aus? Nochwas: ich hab gar keine Speicherkarte drin derzeit, weil es ohnehin ewig viel Speicher hat. Die Bilder liegen also da, wo Android sie auf dem Galaxa automatisch hinlegt. Wo, das weiß ich aber nicht.
<sneaker1> moin
<noggo2> Sry das ich erst antworte aber ich bin auf der Arbeit. Also Evolution ist ganz neu installiert und zeigt die Anzahl ungelesener Nachrichten nur neben den einzelnen Ordnern an und nicht neben den Kontonamen
<sneaker1> @Paddy: xubuntu ist jetzt installiert .. jedoch ruckeln noch alle fenster... wie kann ich jetzt hier irgendwie nach passenden graka treibern suchen + installieren lassen
<k1l> ArtNo: per usb anstecken, dann sollte ein usb-symbol in der notification liste auftauchen. da draufklicken und usb-... auswählen.
<k1l> ArtNo: wie das ohne speicherkarte geht weiss ich allerdings nicht. da müsstest vlt mal bei den androidlern nachfragen, falls das so nicht klappt
<bullgard4> noggo2: Neben den Kontonamen kann Evolution das nicht anzeigen meines Wissens.
<k1l> sneaker1: jockey nutzen
<ArtNo> verstehe k1l . Bin parallel in ##android-de
<k1l> sneaker1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/restricted-manager
<kubine> Title: restricted-manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sneaker1> thx
<noggo2> Das ist aber schade.
<noggo2> Und Kontonamen einfärben bei ungelesener Nachricht geht dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
<witchdoc> moin
<bullgard4> noggo2: Nein, meines Wissens auch nicht.
<noggo2> Kann ich den Thunderbird als Standard Kalender Programm einrichten?
<noggo2> Also wenn ich im panel auf die Uhr klicke und da ein Datum a
<noggo2> Auswähle das er Thunderbird aufmacht
<bullgard4> noggo2: In meinem Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4 geht das nicht. Zumindest nicht ohne großes Basteln.  (Ich kenne aber die neuesten Entwicklungen von thunderbird nicht so genau.)
<bullgard4> noggo2: Du kannst Dich aber mit dem IRC-Netzmoznet verbinden und im Kanal #thunderbird noch einmal genauer fragen (auf Englisch).
<bullgard4> noggo2: Du kannst Dich aber mit dem IRC-Netz moznet verbinden und im Kanal #thunderbird noch einmal genauer fragen (auf Englisch).
<noggo2> Ok das werde ich mal versuchen
<sneaker1> weiss jezt warum auf meinem hauptrechner kein ubuntu geht... linux hat probleme mit der radeon hd 6870
<sneaker1> ich sehe aber dass ich treiber extra für linux herunterladen kann
<sneaker1> nur die frage jetzt... wie kann ich die dann installieren.. wenn der fehler dann schon vor dem anmeldebildschirm kommt
<bullgard4> sneaker1: Kommst Du auf eine virtuelle Konsole? Was passiert, wenn Du die Tastenkombination Strg+Alt+F1 eingibst?
<sneaker1> zu welchem zeitpunkt ?
<sneaker1> wenn der fehler beginnt ?
<sneaker1> ich meine wenn ich über die cd starte
<sneaker1> gehts ja
<sneaker1> kann ich da irgendwie was machen ?
<bullgard4> sneaker1: Ich meine zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo Du den Rechner eingeschaltet hast und versucht hast, ihn hochzufahren.
<sneaker1> jo ok.. ich kanns mal probieren
<bullgard4> Ja, bitte.
<sneaker1> also strg+alt+F1
<bullgard4> ja
<vectory_> oder einfach mit vesa treibern starten Oo
<vectory_> xforcevesa, sollte doch oft bei boot problemen helfen, kann das sein?
<sneaker1> interessant... 
<sneaker1> hab jetzt hier zwei rechner laufen daher musste ich n anderen monitor noch holen...
<sneaker1> und auf dem anderen monitor ist kein fehler
<sneaker1> konnte mich jetzt anmelden
<sneaker1> :)
<sneaker1> ahhh.. problem gelöst ;)
<sneaker1> jetzt weiss ich auch woran es gelegen hat... der eine monitor wurde über adapter auf dvi angeschlossen...
<sneaker1> und das hat dan am end den fehler hervorgerufen
<bullgard4> sneaker1: Na prima, daß Du es gelöst hast! --  Viel Spaß mit Ubuntu!
<sneaker1> danke ;)
<sneaker1> jetzt muss ich nur gucken welches von beiden... xubuntu oder ubuntu :)
<sneaker1> aber thx nochmal
<bullgard4> sneaker1: Xubuntu benötigt etwas weniger Computerressourcen. Bei Ubuntu bekommst Du mehr Hilfe von der Community.
<sneaker1> hmm...
<sneaker1> computerressourcen wären eigentlich egal... da der rechner gut aufgerüstet ist.. die hilfe ist denk ich mal beim Einsteiger besser
<solcero> Hi, ich möchte gerne den Inhalt eines Strings mit dem Inhalt einer Datei vergleichen, kann mir jemand einen Tip geben mit welchen befehl man das machen würde? 
<fbausch> solcero: was für einen String/welche (Skript-) Sprache?
<bullgard4> solcero: An welche Programmierumgebung denkst Du denn gerade?
<solcero> bash script
<deem> solcero: grep $string <dateiname>? o_O
<deem> bzw grep -v
<solcero> Ok, eigentlich logisch :) naja ich dachte es gibt halt noch ein speziellen befehl dafür
<vectory_> !mount
<kubine> vectory_: Informationen zu mount finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<deem> solcero: fällt mir keiner ein, der das automatisch macht. vimdiff zeigt dir beides nebeneinander an, aber ka ob das auch mit einem string geht
<solcero> deem:  Vielen Dank
<Athlan> hi
<Athlan> kann mir jemand erklären, wie der stop-befehl funktioniert?
<joschi> Athlan: stop von was?
<Athlan> ich bekomm immer "unknown job"
<Athlan> joschi: von nem prozess
<Athlan> ich starte zb xeyes. das bekommt die prozess-id 3397. Gib ich dann zum stoppen nicht einfach stop 3397 ein?
<joschi> Athlan: nein
<maytz> kill -9
<joschi> Athlan: dafür würdest du kill, killall oder pkill verwenden
<joschi> Athlan: `stop` ist ein hilfsprogramm von upstart, d. h. es werden damit nur upstart-jobs gestoppt
<Athlan> thx, habs!!
<Athlan> joschi: der punkt is, ich hab hier ne reihe von befehlen, die signale an prozesse schicken sollen. stop, kill, cont, term, hup, abrt. die muss ich anwenden.
<joschi> Athlan: ja, aber wie gesagt nur upstart jobs (außer kill)
<Athlan>  cont -19 3397 hat nichtgefunzt
<Athlan> was sin upstart jobs?
<maytz> ..
<Athlan> joschi: prozesse, die beim systemstart ausgeführt werden?
<deem> Athlan: wo hast du die befehle denn her?
<deem> !upstart > Athlan 
<kubine>  Athlan: Informationen zu Upstart finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<Athlan> deem: aus nem skriptum. meine schwester studiert auf ner fh und muss das heut bei der prüfung anwenden.
<maytz> lol
<Athlan> deem joschi sie hat dort eben suse, und ich linux mint.
<Athlan> dort funzt das scheinbar anders.
<joschi> Athlan: doof nur, dass opensuse mittlerweile systemd bzw. zuvor ein sysV-style initsystem benutzt und nicht wie ubuntu upstart
<joschi> bzw. andersrum. doof dass ubuntu weiter an upstart klebt ;)
<k1l> Athlan: andere distributionen nutzen andere startsysteme. für suse bitte den suse support und für mint den mint support bemühen
<Fuchs> Athlan: dann waere es ja wohl intellenter(sic), im SuSE Kanal zu fragen
<Athlan> Fuchs: ich wusste nicht, dass das überhaupt unterschiedlich ist.
<Fuchs> Athlan: dann frag von Anfang an am richtigen Ort, dann ist das egal :) 
<Athlan> Fuchs: ich hab hier kein suse...
<Fuchs> das macht nichts
<Fuchs> frag da
<Dennis1990> hallo
<Mungo23> hi
<Mungo23> ich verwende gnome classic unter precise. wenn ich ein fenster zur hälft außerhalb des sichtbaren bereichs platziere, wird es automatisch komplett in den sichtbaren bereich verschoben, wenn es den focus verliert. kann ich das irgendwie abstellen?
<ring0> Mungo23, hast du mal den gconf-editor durchforstet?
<Mungo23> bis jetzt nicht
<Mungo23> ich vermute, dass es mit compiz zusammenhängt
<Mungo23> unter gnome classic ohne effekte bleiben die fenster dann eben zur hälft außerhalb
<ring0> Mungo23, ich würde vermuten entweder im gconf-editor oder in compizconfig-settings-manager
<Mungo23> im compiz settings manager hab ich schon alles möglich getestet, bekomme das verhalten aber nicht abgestellt
<Mungo23> ich schau mal ob ich etwas im gconf-editor finde
<ring0> Mungo23, wo genau dieses verhalten definiert wird, weiß ich leider auch nicht :(
<ring0> Mungo23, ansonsten könnte man die frage mal in #gnome stellen
<p01nt3r> Mungo23, compiz 0.9.x ist ziemlich verbuggt.
<Mungo23> das hab ich auch schon gemerkt
<Mungo23> ständig abstürze
<Mungo23> application switcher funktioniert z.b. nicht
<Mungo23> wenn ich das plugin "fenster platzieren" deaktiviere, tritt das problem nicht mehr auf, wie ich gerade feststelle, allerdings wird dann die titelzeile von neuen fenstern unter dem gnome-panel platziert
<p01nt3r> Mungo23, ich hab mal versucht, unter precise compiz 0.8.8(letzte stabile version) zu installieren. die läuft da auch sauber, nur mit dem autostart war es da so ne sache. bin dann zurück nach oneiric.
<p01nt3r> man könnte das da dann aber auch einfach bequem per start-script starten.
<Mungo23> das autostart problem hatte ich auch mal unter natty gehabt
<p01nt3r> Mungo23, irgendwie behoben bekommen?
<Mungo23> das lag damals daran, dass "nux-tools" nicht installiert waren und dann musste man noch folgende einstellungen vornehmen
<Mungo23> gconftool-2 /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/current --type string --set /usr/bin/compiz
<Mungo23> gconftool-2 /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default --type string --set /usr/bin/compiz
<Mungo23> gconftool-2 /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager --type string --set compiz
<Mungo23> ob das jetzt auch hilft ist die andere frage
<Mungo23> aus welchem repo hast du die 0.8.8 pakete denn genommen @ p01nt3r 
<Mungo23> wobei natty auch 0.9.4 hatte
<Mungo23> sehe ich gerade
<p01nt3r> Mungo23, keine repos, selbst kompiliert
<Mungo23> ah ok
<p01nt3r> Mungo23, die einstellungen die du da beschreibst, hatte ich auch alle versucht - haben bei mir nicht geholfen
<TBarth> Hallo, ich habe eine Desktop-Datei in ~/.local/share/application für den MySQL-Query-Browser angelegt, aber nirgendwo erscheint das Starter-Symbol. Wo sollte es denn erscheinen?
<dadrc> TBarth, kommt drauf an, welche Kategorie du angegeben hast
<TBarth> Categories=GTK;Database;Development;Application
<dadrc> Müsste dann in Development/Entwicklung stehen
<dadrc> Da ich nicht weiß, welche Desktopumgebung du nutzt: Einfach mal aus- und wieder einloggen, dann sollte es auf jeden Fall im Menü sein, wenn die Datei keine Fehler hat
<TBarth> Ich komme mit der Unity Oberfläche noch nicht so zurecht. Ich habe am Freitag erst die LTS 10.04 duch die LTS12 ausgetauscht :)
<TBarth> Menü ist nicht gleich Dash-Startseite, oder?
<dadrc> Sollte dann auch im Dash zu finden sein, eigentlich
<dadrc> Probier's mal mit dem Aus- und Einloggen
<TBarth> ok
<TBarth> Tatsache, das Starter-Symbol ist jetzt in der Anwendungsliste.
<dadrc> Na dann :)
<TBarth> Und wenn ich ein Starter-Symbol einer manuell installierten Anwendung im Launcher haben möchte, dann muss ich doch erst eine Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop herstellen und noch irgendetwas damit machen, oder? ich hatte mit Unity vor ein paar Monaten in einer virtuellen Umgebung herumgespielt, kann mich aber nur noch vage erinnern.
<dadrc> TBarth, naja, eine Desktop-Datei in ~/.local/share/applications ist schon ein guter Weg, genau das zu erreichen
<dadrc> Oder meinst du mit Launcher gerade die Bar an der Seite?
<TBarth> Ja, die meine ich, ich sehe gerade, dass ich angeben kann "im Launcher/Starter behalten" mit Rechtsklick auf Symbol. Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig
<dadrc> Eigentlich sehr praktisch
<dadrc> Einfach einmal starten und dann anklicken
<dadrc> Aber gut, dann hast du das ja selber gefunden :)
<TBarth> Ok, danke dir
<TBarth> Ach mist, der MySQL-Query-Browser stürzt direkt ab, sobald ich eine Datenbank anklicke. Wird ja auch nicht mehr offiziell unterstützt das Ding.
<dadrc> TBarth, nimm mysql-workbench
<dadrc> Ist, soweit ich weiß, der offizielle Nachfolger und funktioniert (zumindest hier) recht problemlos
<TBarth> Probier ich gleich aus, hauptsache ich kann dort genauso einfach Queries manuell eingeben und direkt ausführen.
<dadrc> Geht
<bullgard4> Nachdem ich ein Filter in LibreOffice Calc angewandt hatte, sind die Gitterlinien verschwunden. Optionen > LibreOffice Calc > Ansicht > Optische Hilfen > Gitterlinien='HInter Zellhintergrund'. Wie kann ich sie wieder darstellen lassen?
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<floogy> Moin
<TBarth> ok, mysql-workbench funktioniert. 
<ben1u> huhu, die Verbindung zum sshd funktioniert jetzt. Warum sie vorher die ganze Zeit nicht funktionierte ist mir schleierhaft.
<ben1u> aber warum habe ich einen ECDSA key fingerprint? Dachte es muss RSA sein?
<TBarth> ach ja, key muss ich ja auch anlegen und auf die Server verteilen :)
<ben1u> gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Rechner auf der Serverseite(sshd) zuwecken wenn sich dieser im suspend befindet?
<ben1u> also durch das Netz meine ich
<jokrebel> ben1u: Manche Router können WOL. Hat aber nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun.
<deem> ben1u: wack on land nennt sich das
<deem> wake*
<deem> und lan... 
<ppq> vor allem die NIC des betreffenden rechners muss das können
<ben1u> ah schon oft gehört aber gerade mit suspend nicht vermutet. Danke
<TBarth> Ja, WOL, ich habe hier auch einen Server, den ich über ein Web-Interface bedienen kann. MainBoard muss das auch unterstützen, aber ist ja heutzutage standard
<ben1u> ja mein MB wird es können aber ob es der Router kann, muss ich schauen
<jokrebel> ben1u: Wake-on-LAN wird aber im Internet _nicht_ geroutet. Sprich Du müsstest, wenn dann wirklich Deinen Router von der Ferne aus dazu bringen den PC zu wecken.
<zooh> moin, kann mir jemand sagen wo tray icons auf der neuen ubuntu version hingehen ? Gajim hat kein tray mehr xchat hat keins mehr. und alles was ich versuche mit alltray zuminimieren auch nicht,,
<zooh> nutze gnome classic 2d..
<deem> war da nicht was mit whitelisten der trayicons?
<deem> dasda meinte ich http://askubuntu.com/questions/136733/some-system-tray-icons-invisible-in-12-04
<kubine> Title: indicator - Some system tray icons invisible in 12.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<zooh> mh, abhilfe scheints also noch nicht zugeben ?
<Frank2012> zooh: siehe text von deem
<Frank2012> und zooh: http://askubuntu.com/questions/69377/i-cant-add-a-indicator-applet-to-panel-in-gnome-classic
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - I cant add a Indicator Applet to Panel in Gnome-Classic - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tic66> Hallo, ist es möglich unter Ubuntu von einer Anwendung die Bandbreite des Internettraffics zu begrenzen? Wenn ja wie?
<TBarth> Traffic Shaping für bestimmten Port?
<zooh> frank2012, der link is für 11.04 unter 12.04 scheint die situation etwas anders zusein, das applet ist schon installiert..
<dAnjou> tic66: wie TBarth schon sagt, kannst du mal das stichwort "traffic shaping" googlen
<zooh> ich habs jetz aber rausgefunden, trotzdem danke,
<dAnjou> AAAARRGHHH
<dAnjou> kriegt der bitte nen permban?
<tic66> dAnjou: danke, hab ich schon, aber so wie das aussieht ist das für meinen Zweck zu komplex, oder gibts da auch ne "einfache" Lösung?
<dadrc> tic66, am einfachsten sollte wohl http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trickle sein
<kubine> Title: Trickle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> ist nicht soooo mächtig, aber dafür reicht einfach zu benutzen
<eXtense> Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Prozess XY der sich in der sich nicht minimieren oder anderweitig verbergen lässt ohne sudo rechte zu schließen (evtl. über die recovery konsole - also die bei STRG+ALT+F1/2/3...) oder wenigstens zu minimieren? Super+D bringt nichts.
<tic66> dadrc: einfacher gehts ja kaum, sehr gut, danke :)
<dadrc> eXtense, kommt drauf an, wenn es deiner ist, hilft im zweifelsfall kill -9
<dadrc> wenn es ein GUI-Programm ist, könntest du dir auch xkill auf 'ne Taste binden, dann hast du einen Killcursor
<dAnjou> oder erstmal nett fragen ohne -9
<LetoThe2nd> !xy > eXtense 
<kubine>  eXtense: Du willst X tun und glaubst Y ist ein Weg dazu. Also fragst du uns nach Y. Frag doch lieber nach X.
<eXtense> dadrc: du meinst wenn ich der urheber des prozesses bin? nein. funktioniert kill -9 nicht nur mit sudo rechten?
<dadrc> Deine eigenen Prozesse kannst du auch ohne sudo killen
<eXtense> kubine: Ich weiß grad leider nicht, was du mir damit sagen willst. Das heißt ich soll danach fragen, was ich tun will? Das weiß ich doch schon. An der Langeweile liegts ja nicht. Ich frage ja nach dem Weg ;)
<ben1lu> eXtense: wenn der ps root gehört, dann brauchst du natürlich sudo als Aushilfe.
<LetoThe2nd> eXtense: sag doch lieber was für ein ominöses programm das ist, welches du "minimieren" willst, und wer bzw. welcher verusrsacher es startet. das was du machst ist nämlich symptomrumgedoktore.
<jokrebel> eXtense: Ums zu Versinnbildlichen: Wenn ich einen Splitter in der Haut habe nehme ich keine Schmerzmittel oder hacke den Arm ab. <g>
<eXtense> LetoThe2nd: Das kann ich dir leider auch nicht sagen ;) Um ein bisschen was dazu zu lernen, setzen ein kollege und ich uns häufiger zusammen und basteln uns auf testsystemen gegenseitig "probleme" die der andere binnen einer woche lösen soll. Da wir beide etwas dazu lernen möchten und in sachen ubuntu noch nicht so mit den systemtiefen dingen vertraut sind. Was ich zu tun habe ist ein Programm (das
<eXtense>  glaube ich ein bekannter für ihn geschrieben hat) zu beenden oder minimieren (um wieder zugriff aufs system zu bekommen) welches nichts tut als eingaben zu sperren und ein nettes bild anzuzeigen
<TBarth> was ist los? :)
<eXtense> die einzige möglichkeit die ich noch habe ist die recovery konsole, da alles andere nach ca einer halben sekunde wieder vom "scherzprogramm" überdeckt wird
<LetoThe2nd> ach so, also sollen wir deine "hausaufgaben" machen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt - such den verursacher. nicht die symptome. soviel als hint.
<LetoThe2nd> das programm ist das "symptom". der mechanismus der es startet ist der "verursacher". go figure. :)
<tic66> dadrc, funktioniert trickle nur mit einer neu gestarteten Programminstanz oder kann das auch in ein laufendes Programm eingreifen?
<dadrc> tic66, nur neu gestartete
<eXtense> LetoThe2nd:  hausaufgaben würde ich es nicht gerade nennen. er hatte schließlich beim programmieren auch hilfe ;) aber ich denke mal das tut zur problemlösung auch nichts zur sache oder? ist ja ein support-channel, keine moralveranstaltung. Wenn du mit verursacher den prozess meinst, den namen kann ich ja leicht herausfinden.
<ben1lu> !pstree > eXtense
<kubine>  eXtense: Informationen zu pstree finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pstree
<LetoThe2nd> eXtense: von meiner seite aus ist alles gesagt. viel spass beim rätseln/lernen.
<eXtense> ben1lu: bei pstree war ich schon. damit habe ich aber bislang nur den namen des prozesses. verbergen/schließen kann ich ihn leider nicht.
<eXtense> LetoThe2nd: naja vielen dank für die hilfe. ich weiß zwar nicht in wiefern munteres rätselraten dem sinne eines support channels entspricht, aber danke.
<ben1lu> eXtense: du willst also das prog schliessen welches ein "scherzprogramm" ist?
<eXtense> ben1lu: ja. so kann man's nennen. ich habe ja oben beschrieben wie das ganze entstanden ist. bastelei unter kollegen.
<ben1lu> eXtense: mit top kannst du gucken ob der prozess root oder dir gehört
<eXtense> also ich habe erst heute abend wieder die möglichkeit an das testsystem zu kommen, aber ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass er root gehört. sonst wäre das ganze etwas trivial. root oder einem anderen benutzer mit sudo rechten. der account auf dem ich den prozess beenden muss hat auf jeden fall keine sudo rechte.
<ben1lu> du könntest dieses "scherzprogramm" per Recovery-Modus aus dem Autostart nehmen, wenn der Recovery-Modus nicht mit Passwort geschützt ist
<ben1lu> damit meine ich nicht Strg+Alt+F1 usw.
<eXtense> ben1lu: wie gesagt, es musst im voreingestellten account geschehen. sonst würde ich das ganze ja noch trivialer mit einer livecd lösen und einfach die datei suchen und löschen. allerdings kommen weder reboot noch accountwechsel in frage.
<ben1lu> kann man überhaupt ein mit rootrechten gestartetes Programm ohne rootrechte wieder killen? Ich glaube nicht.
<ben1lu> außer es ist eine Lücke eingebaut worden
<deem> ich glaube auch nicht... wo kämen wir denn da hin?
<eXtense> ben1lu: das ist ja von beginn an meine frage. ich bin seit tagen googlen und finde nichts. mich würde mal interessieren ob der kollege selbst einen lösungsweg kennt.
<eXtense> euch fällt da also auch nichts zu ein? ich denke dann gebe ich mich nämlich geschlagen :D
<ben1lu> also ich bin kein Experte in Sachen Linux ;)
<Antiqua> eXtense, klär erst mal ab, ob der prozess root gehört, oder nicht und wie er gestartet wird, vorher ist alles glaskugelei :)
<eXtense> Antiqua: na gut. ich melde mich dann ggf. heute abend wieder wenn ich wieder am testsystem bin. ich denke ich harke vorher mal nochmal nach ob er überhaupt selbst einen lösungsansatz kennt. trotzdem vielen dank :) cya.
<Antiqua> (evtl ist es ja nur ein sehr kurz eingestellter screensaver ;-))
<dave> hi alle zusammen
<Guest54525> ich hätte eine Frage zu Mythbuntu ich überlege mir gerade, statt windoof 7 mythbuntu drauf zu machen. ist das ratsam oder wäre es für mich als umsteiger besser kubuntu drauf zu machen und nachträglich mythTV zu installieren?
<Fuchs> Guest54525: Frage des Anwendungszwecks, wenn das auch ein normaler PC zum Arbeiten / Spielen / etc. sein soll, dann waere Kubuntu wohl gescheiter, 
<Fuchs> Guest54525: wenn das ein reines Mediengeraet werden soll, dann passt das schon. Und Randnotiz: die meisten Supporter moegen das Wort "Windoof" nicht sonderlich, Du darfst Windows ruhig ausschreiben, danke. 
<Guest54525> ja soll auch ein normaler PC sein, zum Arbeiten, spielen etc. und eben auch um TV drauf zu schauen
<Guest54525> ok Fuchs, mach ich. dann nenn ichs wieder Windows ;) Sorry
<Fuchs> Guest54525: dann versuch doch erstmal das normale Kubuntu
<Fuchs> hmm, nu wollte ich ihm noch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger  geben. Wenn er noch mal kommt, bitte weiterleiten :) 
<kubine> Title: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<justux> hallo was mach ich falsch?: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408322/
<kubine> Title: sed › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> justux: Lynyrd Skynyrd löscht man nicht/kann man nicht löschen?  </OT-Joke>
<sdx23> justux: ein Backslash zum Escapen, nicht zwei.
<justux> ist ja der erste versuch in zeile 2
<sdx23> davon ab sollte das Quoting schon ausgereicht haben. Wird ein Tippfehler sein.
<justux> hm, nee, bin held, hab die liste der desktop.ini-dateien in datei gepackt beim ausprobieren anscheinend schon die letzte gelöscht und so kann er die jetzt natürlich nicht mehr finden
<justux> hat sich geklärt :)
<sdx23> Liste der desktop.ini Dateien? Globbing kennst du?
<justux> nein
<sdx23> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/globbingref.html
<kubine> Title: Globbing (at tldp.org)
<justux> ok, und wie setz ich das nun um, wenn ich alle desktop.ini-dateien in meinem muski ordner löschen will? seh wahrscheinlcih grad den wald vor lauter bäumen nich
<sdx23> ls **/desktop.ini # ggf. (im Falle von bash) noch dotglob aktivieren, sonst arbeitet das nicht rekursiv.
<sdx23> (was mit ls geht, geht auch mit rm)
<sdx23> ansonsten ist "find" auch mal einen Blick wert, das hat mitunter auch eine -delete Option: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/find
<kubine> Title: find › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<justux> ok, also mit find hab ich mir die liste der zu löschenden dateien erstellt, da hätte ich also nur ein "-delete" dran hängen müssen :) wieder was gelernt
<justux> danke!
<sdx23> justux: Das Globbing ist noch viel toller und find in dem Fall eigentlich überdimensioniert. Naja.
<justux> hm, muss ich mir mal richtig durchdenken, aber deine methode untersucht jetzt nur die direkten unterordner von musik, und nicht weiter?!
<justux> hab -R noch hinzugefügt für das rekursive
<sdx23> Das hilft da nicht. shopt -s dotglob wär's, weil das Globbing von der Shell gemacht wird.
<Ovi> Guten Abend, ich hätte da ein Problem: Meine Soundkarte mit "Cirrus Logic CS4206" Codec, auf meinem 2011 iMac gibt nur einen Ton von sich, wenn ich keine Kopfhörer eingesteckt habe. Alle konfugurationen unter /etc/modprobe.d/also-base.conf zu dem Codec haben nichts genützt
<Ovi> lspci: http://pastebin.com/cGaGtNGY
<justux> sdx23: naja, hab jetzt mein problem erstmal lösen können und das mit dem globbing werd ich mir auf jeden fall mal anschauen. danke!
<kubine> Title: lspci | grep -i audio 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Se - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Ovi> lsmod http://pastebin.com/wFV99fWZ
<kubine> Title: lsmod Module Size Used by nls_iso8859_1 12713 1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> justux: np. Viel Spaß damit.
<robert1> ppq: hallo, gerade kommt ein update bei mir rein das genau mein problem behandelt, hdparm https://launchpad.net/bugs/952556
<kubine> Title: Bug #952556 “[Precise] [Hardware-killer] HD restarts every few s...” : Bugs : “hdparm” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<ppq> moin robert1, danke für die info, gut zu wissen
<robert1> ppq: alles klar, schönen abend noch
<ppq> dir auch :)
<leszek> hi
<tic66> Hallo, gibt es für Ubuntu einen Newsreader, bei dem man die Downloadgeschwindigkeit drosseln kann?
<ppq> tic66: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Trickle damit kannst du auf ziemlich einfache art jedem prozess eine maximale bandbreite zuweisen
<kubine> Title: Trickle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> du kannst dir auch einen starter anlegen mit dem befehl
<tic66> ja, aber so wie ich das bei trickle verstanden habe, kann ich nur beim Start das Limit angeben, ich möchte gern je nach Arbeitsbedingung die Geschwindigkeit ändern
<Ardalrian> Guten Abend zusammen! :-)
<jokrebel> !changinghost > Lorphos
<kubine>  Lorphos: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<Ovi> kennt sich hier jemand damit: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/HDA_Analyzer aus?
<kubine> Title: HDA Analyzer - AlsaProject (at www.alsa-project.org)
<bekks> ! frag > Ovi 
<kubine>  Ovi: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<Ovi> steht hier: http://pastebin.com/SNBXC2Zf "Amp-OUT caps" für die Aufnahme?
<kubine> Title: Node 0x02 [Audio Output] wcaps 0xd041d: Stereo Amp-Out Control: name="Master - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> "OUT" klingt sehr nach Ausgabe.
<Ovi> wenn "mute=1" ist es aber abgestellt, das kann ich aber irgendwie nicht überschreiben :/ 
<dreamon_> Ich hab nun 12.04 auf einer eigenen Partition installiert. Die Home Partition eingebunden. Nach start kann ich nur unity wählen. Aber es kommt dann kein Unity .. kein Fenstermanager ist da. Keine UnityLeiste. hmpf
<bekks> Ovi: alsamixer aufrufen und nach "MM" Ausschau halt - das ist "Muted".
<Ovi> bekks, das habe ich schon, sonst wäre ich nicht hier :) 
<leszek> dreamon_: klingt für mich, danach, dass evtl. keine Rechte auf der home partition existiert um dort einstellungen zu schreiben, was sagt denn .xsession-errors in deinem home verzeichnis (falls es existiert ?)
<dreamon_> ah.. muß compiz --replace machen.
<dreamon_> nun ist leiste da und Fensterrahmen auch.
<leszek> ok gut, dann wars einfacher als ich befürchtete
<ben1lu> mit welchem Befehl kann ich im Terminal den Up und Download sehen?
<bekks> iftop
<dreamon_> leszek, Hab das Home verzeichnis bei der Installation angeben und es ging.
<dreamon_> Ich frag mich warum ich compiz --replace angeben mußte.. bzw ob ich das nun jedesmal eingeben muß
<leszek> ja ok, war wohl nur nen compiz problem dann 
<leszek> dreamon_: das würde ich dann mal testen
<ben1lu> danke bekks, wieso ist das tool nicht in main drin?
<Ovi> wunderbar, ich konnte mein Problem beheben, danke für die Hilfe :) 
<KING_LEE> hallo
<beaver74_> dreamon_, du hast ein Home-Verzeichnis einer anderen Installation angegeben und nutzt jetzt die Einstellungen in der Neuen?
<KING_LEE> kann mir einer sagen warum mein skype bei jedem start verlangt das ich dem endnutzer-lizenzvereinbarungs-quark zustimmen muss?
<bekks> ben1lu: Das kann ich Dir nicht beantworten. Grundsätzlich kann man diese Informationen auch aus ifconfig -a herauslesen.
<Ovi> So Leute, wie bekomme ich nun, das Pythonscript in dem Systemstart? Kann ich es einfach in den Autostart legen? http://pastebin.com/SuTyE1jX
<kubine> Title: #!/usr/bin/env python import os import struct from fcntl import ioctl de - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dreamon_> leszek, Nunja.. ich muß weiterhin manuell compiz --replace eingeben
<dreamon_> Aber ist interessant, muß nur eine Anwendung installieren und alle einstellungen sind wieder da.. gefällt mir
<ben1lu> bei mir auf der Serverseite steht in der auth.log folgendes: May 14 20:17:20 ubuntu sshd[3837]: Accepted publickey for ubuntu from <IP> port 35881 ssh2
<ben1lu> Ist das normal, dass die Portnummer immer eine andere ist, wenn man sich verbindet?
<ppq> ja
<ben1lu> hab ja eine feste im Router Forwarded
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Du kannst keine Portnummern routen. Du kannst nur IP Adressen routen.
<bekks> Der src port wird immer ein anderer sein.
<dreamon_> Wenn ich das /home verzeichnis einer 32bit version, bei einer frisch installierten 64bit verwende, geht sowas überhaupt?
<Fuchs> dreamon_: theoretisch ja 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: wenn die 32 Bit Bibliotheken installiert sind, dann sogar binaries, die ggf. da noch vor sich hinliegen
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ok, gibt 64bit einen lohnenden Geschwindigkeits gewinn?
<Fuchs> dreamon_: wenn Du mehr als 4 GB RAM hast ...
<Fuchs> ansonsten: je nach Anwendung, in aller Regel behaupte ich: nein. 
<k1l_> dreamon_: lies doch mal die einsteiger wiki seite zu 64 bit
<ppq> jo, die ist gut
<beaver74_> Ist es nicht ziemlich riskant ein /home einer anderen Installation zu verwenden, da die Einstellungen und die configs an sich geändert haben könnten.. und man so riskiert dass die neue Installation veraltete configs verwendet oder die überschreibt und die ältere Installation dann diese nicht mehr verwenden kann?
<Ovi> Wenn ich ein Skript sowohl nach Systemstart ausführen will, als auch nach jedem aufwachen aus dem ruhezustand, wie kann ich das am besten hinbekommen?
<ppq> Ovi: guck mal hier rein http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils 
<kubine> Title: pm-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ovi> thx
<ppq> Ovi: für automatisches ausführen beim booten bietet sich entweder die /etc/rc.local oder die autostartfunktion deiner desktopumgebung an
<Ovi> aber ich muss das soundscript ach nach dem Ruhezustand laufen lassen
<ppq> ja, dafür war o.g. artikel ;)
<Ovi> natürlich
<ben1lu> beaver74_: du kannst dein /home auch extra sichern
<ben1lu> bekks: na gut, dann muss ich mich da noch einlesen. Ich verstehe nicht
<beaver74_> ben1lu, klar :) nur müsste man dann ja beim Wechsel zum anderen OS die Sicherung wieder einspielen.. falls dem so ist wo meine Befürchtung lag
<ben1lu> beaver74_: also mir ist btw bekannt, dass compiz unter Unity andere Pfade für Einstellungen verwendet. Du kannst dein /home auch separat sichern, also quasi 2x /home. Das zweite als unangetastet als Backup lassen
<Ovi> danke für die Unterstützung :) 
<IjonTichi> moinmoin
<IjonTichi> ich will unter 12.04 ne software benutzen die zwingend /de/dsp und /dev/mixer vorraussetzt, wie bekomme ich denn die devices eingerichtet?
<ben1lu> welche Software?
<IjonTichi> Wxtoimg
<ppq> IjonTichi: padsp vor den befehl schreiben
<IjonTichi> um wettersatelliten zu decodieren (der nimmt das über die sounkarte vom empfänger entgegen)
<IjonTichi> ah ok, ich versuchs mal :)
<IjonTichi> ppq: okay, funktioniert danke :)
<ppq> keine ursache
<ecki> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen beim Umbelegen von Tasten? Ich habe eine .xmodmap angelegt und ein xmodmap .xmodmap funktioniert auch aber nur eine Weile. Irgendwann sind alle Tasten wieder so wie im original und nicht so wie gewünscht.
<ceegee> nabend
<ceegee> ich habe die tage ein upgrade auf ubuntu 12.04 gemacht (vorher 11.10), seit dem fehlen mir an sämtlichen fenstern die leisten mit den drei buttons für schließen, vollbild und minimieren
<ceegee> das ist zum arbeiten recht nervig
<ceegee> ich nutze das klassiche gnome ohne ubuntu one und ohne 3d effekte
<ceegee> jemand ne idee?
<vectory_> das ist gnome3
<vectory_> da gibts keine fenster buttons mehr
<vectory_> außer schließen iirc
<ceegee> ne auch nicht
<vectory_> gnome2 wird beim update entfernt
<ceegee> na toll
<ceegee> wer hat sich denn das ausgedacht? entfernen wir einfach mal ein bißchen usability
<bekks> Das stand/steht auch in den Release Notes, dass nun gnome3 zum Einsatz kommt - und dass gnome2 nicht mehr supported wird in 12.04
<vectory_> weil es nicht mehr entwickelt wird und sicherheitslücken unmaintained bleiben, wurde es entfernt
<ceegee> ok ich sag ja nicht gegen das update auf gnome3, aber wie kann man denn diese leiste einfach wegnehmen? ich fühle mich dadurch in meinem workflow ziemlich eingeschränkt, weil ich das halt nutze
<bekks> gnome3 ist designtechnisch anders als gnome2. Das ist so.
<ceegee> wie kann ich denn z.b. ein fenster von vollbild auf "teilbild" einstellen?
<ceegee> ich möchte auch hier und da mal zwei fenster  nebeneinander haben ohne die arbeitsflächen zu wechseln
<dAnjou> !desktop
<kubine> dAnjou: Informationen zu Desktop finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop
<dAnjou> damn
<dAnjou> ceegee: welchen hast du? http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<ceegee> sieht eher aus wie gnome2
<dAnjou> dann ist das wohl der fallback, aber wurde der nicht entfernt? o.O
<dAnjou> naja, wayne
<dAnjou> ceegee: mach mal alt+f2, gconf-editor
<geser> ceegee: du müsstest die Buttons im "Global Menü" noch haben (im oberen "Panel")
<ceegee> gconf-editor gibts nicht
<ceegee> nur gconf-merge-tree
<ceegee> und gconf-schemas
<dAnjou> shit, dann muss ich wohl hier aussteigen, weil ich noch oneiric habe
<ceegee> vielleicht guck ich mir mal xfce an, das neue gnome konzept ist mir etwas suspekt
<ceegee> ich danke euch erstmal, ich geh mal wieder zurück zu frauchen auf die couch
<kultviech> ich hab den gleichen fehler wie hier: http://blog.chr.istoph.de/apparmor-unter-ubuntu-12-04/ möchte aber nicht apparmor entfernen. ist das ein bug, das bind9 das versucht in /etc/bind und nicht in /var/lib oder so zu speichern?
<kubine> Title: chr.istoph, der Blog » Blog Archive » apparmor unter Ubuntu 12.04 (at blog.chr.istoph.de)
<bullgard4> Was meinen die Leute mit "Verzeichnisverlauf"? Z. B. hier: http://board.gulli.com/thread/1584537-screenshotprogramm-fuer-kompletten-verzeichnisverlauf-gesucht/
<dAnjou> bullgard4: da is doch ein bild drunter, was das erklärt
<hdp> Sie meinen wie aus dem Bild ersichtlich einen Verzeichnisbaum, wissen aber offensichtlich nicht, dass dieser eben so genannt wird.
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Wenn Du es verstanden hast, dann sag es mir bitte.
<bullgard4> hdp: Ah!
<Fuchs> tree kann es, ist halt nicht sehr graphisch
<geser> kultviech: kannst du das mal als Bug in Launchpad melden? habe spontan dazu keine Bugmeldung gefunden
<kultviech> geser: ja
<ecki> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen beim Umbelegen von Tasten? Ich habe eine .xmodmap angelegt und ein xmodmap .xmodmap funktioniert auch aber nur eine Weile. Irgendwann sind alle Tasten wieder so wie im original und nicht so wie gewünscht.
<p01nt3r> wie bzw. wo kann ich sehen, welche verzögerung mein tastenanschlag hat?
<Fuchs> p01nt3r: xset r, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, sonst bitte etwas ausgabefreudiger :p 
<Fuchs> ecki: mal schauen was xev zu der Taste meint, und ob da ggf. ein Werkzeug von Deiner Desktopumgebung (Keyboardlayouts) dazwischenfummelt 
<bullgard4> ecki: Es gibt 4 bis 5 Softwareschichten zur Festlegung der Tastenbelegung in Ubuntu. Du mußt schon genauere angaben machen.
<p01nt3r> Fuchs, ich möchte wissen, welche Zeit in millisekunden mein Tastenanschlag auf der Tastatur beträgt, wie soll ich das noch weiter ausführen?x D
<p01nt3r> Fuchs, aargh gillt ja nur für das repeat...
<Fuchs> p01nt3r: am besten so, dass ich verstehe, was genau Du da eigentlich erreichen moechtest, 
<Fuchs> sehe ich aktuell noch nicht :p 
<Fuchs> Tippgeschwindgikeit messen? ;) 
<ecki> bullgard4 und Fuchs wie kann ich herausfinden welche der Schichten meine .Xmodmap immer wieder ignoriert?
<Fuchs> ecki: zum Beispiel Ausschlussverfahren, also mal fuer ein kurzes Weilchen (nur zum Test) andere Desktopumgebung  / Programme verwenden, und so ausschliessen woran es nicht liegen kann
<p01nt3r> Fuchs, ich will in java ein Programm schreiben, das mir per robot-klasse tastendrücke auf einer anderen anwendung simuliert - dank der gerade eingebauten delay denke ich aber, es liegt daran, dass die tasten iwie falsch interpretiert werden, welshalb das noch nicht ganz funktioniert.
<ecki> kann man das nicht auch logisch und mit dem taskmanager erfassen? Ich benutze xfce4
<Fuchs> p01nt3r: laeuft $woanders ein X11? 
<p01nt3r> Fuchs, ja, mehrer
<p01nt3r> e
<Fuchs> p01nt3r: weil dann kannst Du mit `xev` relativ gut rausfinden wann die der X Event ankommt, und wie er interpretiert wird
<p01nt3r> ok danke
<bullgard4> ecki: Vielleicht hilft Dir etwas weiter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xmodmap . (Ich habe gerade nicht viel Zeit.)
<kubine> Title: Xmodmap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<wilfried333> ich habe netsurf kompiliert aus dem quellcode , weil ich keine gtk oberfläche wollte . habe es geschafft aber beim starten `netsurf -v` kommt http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/netsurf-ohne-gtk-oberflaeche-compilen-wo-ist-d/
<kubine> Title: Netsurf ohne GTK - Oberfläche compilen - wo ist der Fehler ? › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ben1lu> Kann es sein, dass dieser Bug nur existiert, weil zuvor 12.04beta installiert wurde? https://bugs.launchpad.net/zeitgeist-datasources/+bug/971737
<kubine> Title: Bug #971737 “nautilus can't create properties window for files w...” : Bugs : Zeitgeist Data-Sources (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<bekks> WOhl eher, weil danach kein Update gemacht wurde.
<wilfried333> was hat das mit nautilis zu tun ?
<wilfried333> sorry
<wilfried333> any1?
<n3ox> hallo, nach der neuinstallation bekomme ich eine fehlermendung von ubuntu 12.04. "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error". als ExecutablePath wird /sbin/plymouthd angegeben
<apollo13> boot mal mit noplymouth
<n3ox> ich versuche es, bis gleich
<wilfried333> [22:38] <wilfried333> ich habe netsurf kompiliert aus dem quellcode , weil ich keine gtk oberfläche wollte . habe es geschafft aber beim starten `netsurf -v` kommt http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/netsurf-ohne-gtk-oberflaeche-compilen-wo-ist-d/
<kubine> Title: Netsurf ohne GTK - Oberfläche compilen - wo ist der Fehler ? › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<n3ox> der fehler kommt immernoch
<n3ox> also noplymouth hat leider nicht geholfen
<n3ox> vllt hilft der title weiter, "plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in script_obj_deref_direct()"
<Phantom1005> hi, habe skype nicht über software center in 12.04 installiert. wird das wen es updates dafür gibt über die aktualisierung geschen?
<xx4h> moah...
<xx4h> moin
<k1l_> Phantom1005: nein
<k1l_> das ist einer der nachteile, wenn man es an der paketverwaltung vorbei installiert
<Phantom1005> kann man es dann irgend wie in die paketverwaltung einbinden?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wenn Du es ohne Paketverwaltung installiert hast, kannst Du es nicht integrieren.
<Phantom1005> das heist wen ein patch kommt selbst updaten
<k1l_> entweder nutzt du das aus den quellen oder du nutzt ein ppa. ansonsten musst du alles per hand machen
<Phantom1005> naja im software center war es leider noch nicht drin gestanden
<wilfried333> hast du vllt multiverse oder restricted deaktiviert?
<Phantom1005> hab danix verändert ausser erst frisch installiert am letzten donnerstag
<n3ox> Phantom1005, vllt hilft dir das weiter http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/skype
<kubine> Title: UbuntuUpdates - PPA: Skype (at www.ubuntuupdates.org)
<k1l_> wichtig hierbei ist aber immer, dass es fremdquellen sind und diese ein gewisses risiko darstellen und die fremdquellenbetreiber selber den support leisten müssen
<Phantom1005> danke erst mal für die antworten. werde es einfach von hand updaten. vielleicht taucht es ja demnächst ja von selbst im software center auf wie bei 11.10
<n3ox> hat noch jmd eine idee wie ich das problem mit meinem internal error lösen kann?
<wilfried333> weiss jemand rat?? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/netsurf-ohne-gtk-oberflaeche-compilen-wo-ist-d/
<kubine> Title: Netsurf ohne GTK - Oberfläche compilen - wo ist der Fehler ? › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<betz0r> ich finde leider keinerlei informationen bezüglich multitouch gesten mit einem touchscreen. google nach den begriffen "multitouch gestures" beziehen sich nur auf touchpads, nicht jedoch auf touchscreens. hat diesbezüglich jemand einen tip?
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-15
<beaver74> betz0r, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:utouch-team/utouch - laut der genannten Seite, also https://lists.launchpad.net/multi-touch-dev/msg00218.html
<kubine> Title: Multi-touch in Maverick : Mailing list archive : multi-touch-dev team in Launchpad (at lists.launchpad.net)
<betz0r> danke beaver74 das ppa stellt ejdoch keine neuen pakete zur verfügung die so nicht schon verfügbar wären unter 12.04
<betz0r> aber ich glaube bei utouch geht es um eine gesture API, jedoch finde ich bzgl unity hier gar nichts...
<beaver74> dann frag lieber morgen nochmal bei Tageslicht :)
<beaver74> s/morgen/gleich/ .. ist ja schon fast soweit
<betz0r> beaver74: alles klar danke dir trotzdem soweit
<beaver74> Gerne
<ring1> x
<dreamon> Da hat jemand so ein soundproblem wie ich -> My friend suggested removing alsa-hda-dkms, and it worked.The hda had already been loaded, since last week I was using the troubleshooter to solve sound problems (laptop speakers not shutting off when headphone jack plugged in) that turned out to be related to the wrong linux kernel being booted.So alsa-hda-dkms was the problem. Make of that what you will, devs
<dreamon> Nun die Frage wie soll das gehen, den alsa-hda-dkms entfernen?
<dreamon> Mit sudo apt-get remove alsa-hda-dkms gehts nicht
<Frank2012> kann man nur entfernen wenn es auch installiert ist ...
<dreamon> Ok, dann hilft mir der Fix nicht weiter. Da ich es nicht manuell installiert habe, bei einer neuinstallation.
<Frank2012> vielleicht hilft das https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS
<kubine> Title: Audio/UpgradingAlsa/DKMS - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Ich hab meine 11.10 auf 12.04 upgradet.Dann hatte ich ton probleme. Dachte machst ne Neuinstallation.. Aber da ist es noch schlimmer. Hier kommt nur Ton aus Kopfhörer.  
<Frank2012> was ist es denn für eine soundkarte? 
<dreamon>  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<dreamon> Ist ein Notebook.
<dreamon> Das problem hatte ich nach dem Update -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/941219
<kubine> Title: Bug #941219 “[Acer Aspire 8930G] Speaker Sound does not mute whe...” : Bugs : “alsa-driver” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dreamon> Bei neuinstallation wars noch schlimmer. Nur noch Kopfhörer.. alsamixer zeigt nur den MasterChannel an, den ich regeln kann.
<dreamon> Beim installieren vom dem alsa-hda-dkms bekomme ich Fehler -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/988413/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<Frank2012> warum oneric?
<Frank2012> oneiric?
<Frank2012> ich dachte es wäre 12.04?
<dreamon> ist oneric nicht 12.04?
<Frank2012> nope precise
<dreamon> Mist verdammter.. die mit ihren Namen..
<Frank2012> :-D
<dreamon> Danke nun scheint es besser zu laufen :) 
<dreamon> oder auch nicht
<dreamon> habs wieder falsch gemacht .. achje
<dreamon> Jawoll... DKMS: install completed 
<dreamon> Ich machma ein reboot.. 
<dreamon> Frank2012, Unglaublich mein Ton geht wieder normal mit Kopfhörer!!! und Auch Ohne!
<dreamon> Frank2012, Du hast mir sehr geholfen!!
<Frank2012> kein problem
<Frank2012> :-)
<ghostoverload> moin zusammen.  ich möchte einen jabber server mit MSN transporter installieren. als transporter kommt pymsn rauf.  soll ich ejabberd oder jabber2 nehmen? wo liegen die vorteile? 
<bullgard4> Aktualisierungsverwaltung > Ubuntu auf Version 12.04 aktualisieren > Aktualisierungen werden installiert > Konfiguarion von mysql-server-core-5.5 wird vorbereitet. > Befehlsfenster > Paketkonfiguration > Konfiguriere mysql-server-5.5 > 'New password for the MySQL "root" user:' Das Programm reagiert nicht auf meine Eingabe von »Enter«. Ich kann auch keinen anderen Text in das ncurses-Eingabefeld 
<bullgard4> ei
<bullgard4> ngeben. --  Wie fortsetzen?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Mal mit Alt+Tabulator schauen, ob da vielleicht ein anderes Fenster blockiert.
<bullgard4> Es könnte eine Interferenz gegeben haben mit dem NetzwerkManager: "Legitimation für Funknetzwerk benötigt" hatte ich weggeklickt.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Alt+Tab erzeugt keine Reaktion.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Lassen sie die Buttons vielleicht wenigstens per TAB auswählen vielleicht?
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Welche Buttons meinst Du?
<bullgard4> Die im Befehlsfenster lassen sich nicht mittels Tab auswählen.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Die Abfrage für das neue MySQL-Passwort ist IIRC doch ein Popup mit Eingabefeld und nem OK-Button.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Oder war das vielleicht jenes was Du weggeklickt hast?
<deem> wie kann ich denn die standard shell unter xfce mit dem xfce4-terminal-emulator von bash zu zsh ändern? wenn ich wie im artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zsh "chsh" eingebe und ich dort dann "/usr/bin/zsh" eintrage, wird trotzdem immernoch die bash gestartet.
<kubine> Title: Zsh › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> Ob es ein Popup ist, weiß ich nicht. Es ist zumindest ein Fensterbereich. Dort gibt es eine n-curses-Eingabezeile und einen OK-Button. 
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Diese Eingabezeile und diesen Ok-Button kann ich mit dem Cursor markieren. Aber Eingaben mit der Tastatur nehmen beide scheinbar nicht an.
<dadrc> deem, hast du mal `chsh -s /usr/bin/zsh $USER` probiert?
<deem> dadrc: jupp
<deem> muss ich mich dann eigentlich neuanmelden?
<dadrc> deem, musste ich glaub ich, aber 'nen Versuch ist es wert
<deem> ok. ich muss eh mal rebooten
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Hm - irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht erklären (aber auch nicht richtig vorstellen was Du meinst). Kannst ja mal nen Screenshot machen, auf nen Pastebin hochladen und uns nen Link geben.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Aber ich vermute schon fast, dass das wegklicken der Ligitimationsanfrage schuld sein könnte.
<deem> dadrc: joa. nach nem neustart gehts jetzt. hätte wohl auch eine neuanmeldung getan. ich füg das mal eben im wiki hinzu =)
<dadrc> deem, gute Idee :)
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Ich kann keinen Screenshot machen. Der Computer reagiert nicht auf Drücken der Taste »Druck«.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Ist dann vielleicht die Tastatur komplett ohne Funktion?
<bullgard4> jokrebel: In einer virtuellen Konsole '~$ gnome-screenshot; Anzeige kann nicht geöffnet werden.'
<deem> bullgard4: auf einem tty? klar, dass er da keine anzeige öffnen kann
<jokrebel> tbaschetti_: Fix bitte Deine Verbindung und/oder nimm uns einstweilen aus dem Autojoin. danke
<bullgard4> jokrebel: In einer virtuellen Konsole '~$ gnome-screenshot --delay 10; Anzeige kann nicht geöffnet werden.' Auch nicht, wenn ich innerhalb von 10 s zurückschalte auf die GNOME-Arbeitsfläche.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Es scheint, als würde der Rechner auf tty7 auf keinen Tastendruck reagieren.
<deem> bullgard4: imo bringt es dir nichts, wenn du in einem tty versuchst einen screenshot zu machen. auch nicht mit delay... der prozess versucht die anzeige des ttys zu öffnen
<bullgard4> deem:  Das sehe ich auch so.
<jokrebel> deem: Probier es aus. Das geht sehr wohl.
<jokrebel> Also von nem GUI-Terminal aus.
<deem> jokrebel: von einem gui-terminal. du sagst es. er versucht es aber von einem tty aus
<jokrebel> ja ok - das kann so nicht klappen.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Kann ich denn vom tty1 aus der Aktualisierungsverwaltung befehlen, die Paketkonfiguration mit dem Eingabeparameter "keine Eingabe" fortzusetzen?
<deem> bullgard4: ich vermute du kannst nur den prozess killen
<bullgard4> deem: Du meinst den Prozess "precise" des Users "root"?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: gute Frage. Wenn da tatsächlich die Tastatureingabe nicht mehr mag würd ich mal X schließen (Alt+Druck+K). Neu einloggen und nochmals versuchen.
<deem> oder so. wenn das denn die aktualisierung nicht tötet
<jokrebel> deem: Und den Prozess killen tut das nicht?
<deem> jokrebel: naja doch :D aber deins wäre meinem vorziehen, wenn es den prozess nicht tötet. so meinte ich das
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Alt+Druck+K erzeugt einen lila Hintergrund und ein Anmeldefenster: "Authentifizierung fehlgeschlagen."
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Hast Du normalerweise autologin?
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Nein.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Dann sollte da der Dir bekannte Einlogbildschirm erscheinen, wo Du den User eintragen/auswählen kannst und dann das Passwort eintippen. Danach solltest Du wieder in der gewohnten Gnome/Unity/Whatever landen.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Das ist nur zum Teil der Fall. Das Anmeldefenster, das erschienen ist, ist mir bekannt, aber die meisten Schaltflächen sind ausgegraut, auch "Anmelden". Mit diesem anmeldefenster komme ich nicht weiter. 
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Oh, klingt nicht gut. Dann Plan-B von deem. (Nötigenfalls - falls durch das Alt+Druck+K noch nicht passiert; die Paketverwaltungsprozesse beenden) Und das upgrade über die Konsole versuchen zu fixen. Neustart könnte jetzt, nach nem halberledigtem Upgrade in die Hose gehen.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Was meinst Du mit "Plan B von deem"?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Versuch auf der Konsole einfach ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" und paste es, dann sehen wir weiter.
<bullgard4> Der Prozess /usr/bin/python /tmp/update-manager-9IBeX2/precise läuft noch.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Tut sich denn noch was? Festplattenaktivität? Was sagt Top? Vielleicht läuft das Upgrade ja auch tatsächlich noch, dann könnte auch abwarten sinnvoll sein.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Bei '~$ sudo apt-get update' habe ich erhalten am Ende: "E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar). Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?'
<bullgard4> jokrebel:  Was soll ich Dir denn von top berichten? Den Prozess »precise« zeigt top nicht mehr an als den, der die meisten Ressourcen verbraucht.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Da könnte dan schon sein, dass der "alte" Update-Prozess tatsächlich noch am laufen ist.
<bullgard4> jokrebel:  Ich glaube auch, daß er noch am Laufen ist.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Top zeigt da ja nur die CPU-Last. Wenn der grade mit auf-die-Platte-schreiben beschäftigt ist, wird das die CPU nicht auslasten.
<bullgard4> jokrebel:  Die Festplattenaktivitätsindikator-LED leuchtet nicht.
<witchdoc> moin
<bullgard4> jokrebel:  Ich denke, daß der Prozess update-manager-9IBeX2/precise  immer noch auf eine akzeptable Eingabe wartet, sie nicht bekommt und deshalb idelt.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Da Du ihm die aber ja wegen fehlender Eingabemöglichkeit nicht liefern kannst, fällt mir wie gesagt nur PlanB von deem ein "[11:27] <deem> bullgard4: ich vermute du kannst nur den prozess killen" - und anschließend update/upgrade …_und_ beten.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Das werde ich jetzt in Angriff nehmen.
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Bei '~$ sudo apt-get update' erhalten ich am Ende wieder: "E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar). Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?' Wie werde ich diese Meldung los?
<Minipluto> vielleicht mal statt mit Top mit „ps -A | grep -i ...“ suchen. Nach update, synaptics, apt-get und sowas
<geser> schau mal mit "sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock", wer da noch das Lock hält
<jokrebel> !changinghost > master_of_master
<kubine>  master_of_master: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<jokrebel> !changinghost > MasterOfDisaster
<kubine>  MasterOfDisaster: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<jokrebel> master_of_master: sorry falsches Highlight
<grek324> Hallo, an was könnte es denn liegen, dass ich ein Script nur aus einem Terminal starten kann und nicht über einen Anwendungsstarter oder Starter-Script? Das Problem tritt nur unter einem Lubuntu auf welches nachträglich über ein Ubuntu gelegt wurde.... Unter Ubuntu funktioniert es einwandfrei mit exakt den Scripten...
<grek324> wenn ich die Scripte außerhalb des Terminals starten will öffnet sich zwar das gewünschte Terminal allerdings ohne Ausgabe...
<koem> Hi Leute
<bullgard4> geser: '~$ sudo lsof /var/cache/apt/archives/lock; lsof: Warining: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/detlef/.gvfs; Output information may be incomplete.' --  Was fange ich mit dieser Fehlermeldung an?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Äh? Sprach geser nicht von "sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<koem> Ich habe gerade 11.10 installiert und benutze den Ubuntu classic desktop. Wenn ich einen neuen Drucker hinzufügen will (Systemeinstellungen > Drucker) bekomme ich den entsprechenden Dialog angezeigt. Nur ist der Button "neuen Drucker hinzufügen" leider grau, also deaktiviert... Wat nu?
<afflux> moin. ich versuche grade in nem pc-lab einige ubuntu precise maschinen mit network homes aufzusetzen. mit nfs4 laufen viele anwendungen schlecht weil dconf damit nicht klar kommt (inotify und aehnliches) - cifs laeuft auch nicht. 
<afflux> was fuer loesungen nutzt man momentan fuer nicht-lokale home-verzeichnisse?
<bullgard4> geser: '~$ sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock; lsof: Warining: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/detlef/.gvfs; Output information may be incomplete. COMMAND=dpkg; PID=4024; USER=root; FD=3uW; TYPE=REG; SIZE/OFF=0; NODE=521404 NAME=/var/lib/dpkg/lock.'' --  Was fange ich mit dieser Fehlermeldung an?
<afflux> bullgard4: das ist eine warnung, die mit deiner anfrage nichts zu tun hat - offene files in /home/deflet/.gvfs koennten in der ausgabe fehlen, die interessieren dich bei deiner anfrage allerdings nicht
<afflux> bullgard4: die zweite zeile ist interessanter - und definitiv keine fehlermeldung
<geser> bullgard4: der Prozess 4024 (dpkg) hält noch das Lock, und ist wahrscheinlich der Grund warum das Update hing und du auch kein neues starten kannst
<geser> einfach den Prozess ebenfalls killen und dann sollte ein "sudo apt-get upgrade" wieder funktionieren
<bullgard4> geser: Ich versuch's.
<bullgard4> geser: Das Programm lief durch und empfahl mir anschließend auszuführen von Hand: '~$sudo dpkg --configure -a'. Das habe ich getan. Es kamen sehr viele Meldungen der Art: "Neue Version der Konfigurationsdatei /etc/mono/2.0/machine.config wird installiert...", aber am Ende: "Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von: "libpango1.0-dev, gconf2-common, gconf-service-backend, ...(ca 20 weitere),...
<bullgard4> ...plymouth-label, update-inetd." --  Wie fortfahren?   
<geser> "sudo apt-get -f install"
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Teilpastes bringern meist nicht viel. Bitte nochmal (ggf. nach vorherigem Reboot) ein weiteres "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" komplett nopasten.
<jokrebel> geser: oder so und dann meines.
<bullgard4> geser: '~$ sudo apt-get -f install' lief durch, meldete aber am Ende: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code(1)." Wie fortfahren?
<p01nt3r> endlich habe ich es hinbekommen, compiz 0.8.8 unter ubuntu 12.04 nach dem booten autom. zu starten. das ist wohl ein fehleintrag im arch-wiki: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiz#Autostart_.28without_.22fusion-icon.22.29_.28With_gnome3_fallback_mode_session.29
<kubine> Title: Compiz - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<p01nt3r> man soll da in der datei gnome-fallback.session compiz als desktop manager eintragen, bei mir musste ich es aber in der datei gnome-classic.session vornehmen.
 * p01nt3r happy :-)
<solcero> moin, wie kann ich testen ob in einem bash script eine Variable wirklich leer ist und nicht ein Leerzeichen wieder gibt? 
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt. Bitte besser die _komplette_ Ausgabe nopasten. Nicht Dur das, was Du meinst was aussagekräftig genug sein könnte :-/
<jokrebel> -Dur +nur
<p01nt3r> solcero, echo "$varliable"?
<p01nt3r> $variable
<p01nt3r> oder du setzt dahinter einfach text ein:
<sysdef> foo=; [[ $foo = "" ]]  && echo foo ist leer; bar=" "; [[ $bar = "" ]]  && echo bar ist leer
<p01nt3r> echo "${variable}test"
<DaJ23> tach :)
<p01nt3r> (wobei test eindach nur text ist).
<p01nt3r> einfach - was ist mit meiner tastatur los? xD
<p01nt3r> haut rein :-)
<geser> bullgard4: wie jokrebel schon auch anmerkte, bitte die Zeilen davor auch zeigen, damit man sieht welches Paket dazu führte (und wieso)
<bullgard4> ok
<bullgard4> Nach einer mißglückten Distributionsaktualisierung: '~$ lsb_release -a; Description: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.' Das Anmeldefenster erlaubt mir nur die Auswahl zwischen GNOME, GNOME Classic und GNOME (No effects). Wenn ich »GNOME« beibehalte und  mein Passwort eingebe, erscheint ein violett-melierter Hintergrundund und der Mauscursor. Sonst nichts.   Die virtuelle Konsole steht mir zur Verfügung. '~$.
<bullgard4> ..
<bullgard4> ...sudo service lightdm restart' ändert daran nichts. Wie repariert man das?
<k1l_> bullgard4: in der konsole nne apt-get update und upgrade und dist-upgrade fahren. evtl nen  install -f. danach dann gucken ob in den logs (/var/log) und .xsession errors noch fehler sind
<bullgard4> k1l_: Warum empfiehlst Du mir "dist-upgrade", obwohl '~$ lsb_release -a; Description: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS.' ?
<k1l_> bullgard4: dist-upgrade ist nicht das, was du denkst
<k1l_> !apt-get > bullgard4 
<kubine>  bullgard4: Informationen zu apt-get finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get
<HankPP> Hallo, ich habe hier ubuntu 12.04 und möchte das im indicator-session die ganzen Einträge  "Systemeinstellungen", "Anzeigegeräte", "Startprogramme" usw. nicht angezeigt werden. Ich finde dafür keine  Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten?
<wilfried333> kann mir jemand helfen, link->http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/netsurf-ohne-gtk-oberflaeche-compilen-wo-ist-d/
<kubine> Title: Netsurf ohne GTK - Oberfläche compilen - wo ist der Fehler ? › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ArtNo> Servus. Ich habe Ubuntu 10.04 LTS und möchte jetzt auf Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr, wo ich es aktiviere, dass ich das upgrade durchlaufen lasse. (Hinweis: rsync ist eben vorhin erfolgreich durchgelaufen.)
<dadrc> ArtNo, angeboten wird dir das Update erst, wenn 12.04.1 rauskommt
<dadrc> Wenn du jetzt wechseln möchtest: update-manager -d
<ArtNo> Verstanden dadrc . Ich würde es aber trotzdem jezt updaten. Was wo tun?
<ArtNo> Gut. update-manager -d in die konsole. Ja?
<dadrc> jo
<ArtNo> thx
<ArtNo> sudo davor?
<dadrc> nein
<ArtNo> startet
<dadrc> So generell: bei grafischen Programmen nie sudo, immer gksu
<ArtNo> hast recht dadrc 
<ArtNo> Ungefährer Anhaltspunkt wie lange das dauern könnte? (Meine SDSL Leitung ist breit, begrenzender Faktor wäre also der Ubuntuserver)
<dadrc> Das Runterladen sollte deutlich schneller gehen als das Installieren
<ArtNo> Wird sich's automatisch installieren oder muss ich vorm Rechner sitzenbleiben, um was zu bestätigen? (Sonst gehe ich solange kurz weg.)
<dadrc> paar tasten wirst du drücken müssen
<ArtNo> cu later, danke nochmal
<dAnjou> wilfried333: hast du n executable namens "nsfb" da rumliegen?
<wilfried333> eine libary libnsfb hab ich.
<dAnjou> wilfried333: wie hast du kompiliert?
<wilfried333> make 
<dAnjou> -.-
<dAnjou> make TARGET=framebuffer
<wilfried333> sudo make install
<dAnjou> iihhh
<dAnjou> das macht man so nicht
<wilfried333> ich weis hab ichja gemacht, nur die libaries 
<dAnjou> das kriegst du nie wieder ausm system
<wilfried333> , nur die libaries make sudo make install
<dAnjou> sudo checkinstall nächstes mal
<dAnjou> also was jetzt, hast du mit make TARGET=framebuffer kompiliert oder nich=
<dAnjou> ?
<wilfried333> die lib's ohne , das prog selber schon mit  TARGET=framebuffer.
<wilfried333> anleitung die ich gefunden hab http://soosck.wordpress.com/2010/11/16/netsurf-graphical-web-browser-command-line-css/
<dAnjou> wenn du im obersten verzeichnis bist, machst du einfach einmal ein make TARGET=framebuffer
<dAnjou> das kompiliert alles
<wilfried333> wart mal, ich hab die libaries in einem unterordner zusammengefasst , ist das das problem?
<dAnjou> man kann einfach den gesamten source ziehen
<wilfried333> ja aber die libaries musste ich extra runterladen mit svn
<wilfried333> wart mal ich hab ein Programm (application/x-executable) entdeckt
<dAnjou> bei mir scheitert er schon, weil er eine libnsfb.h nich findet
<dAnjou> auf was kompilierst du?
<wilfried333> du musst in der richtigen reihenfolge kompilieren sonot geht es nicht
<wilfried333> die .h über bestimmte -dev Pakete von der Paketverwaltung
<wilfried333>  Programm (application/x-executable) ist nsfb rechte 644
<wilfried333> was ich gefunden hab 
<dAnjou> wilfried333: ok, mal sehen, ob ich das hinkrieg. sieht ganz gut soweit aus
<wilfried333> thx
<wilfried333> soll ich dir den verlauf posten was ich über synaptic installiert hab?
<bullgard4> Wird eine Distributionsaktualisierung in /var/log/dpkg.log protokolliert, oder gibt es noch ein ausführlicheres Log darüber?
<deem> bullgard4: es sollte sowas wie release-upgrade log oder ao ähnlich geben
<dAnjou> wilfried333: nö, das hab ich alles
<wilfried333> dAnjou: ok
<deem> bullgard4: schau mal da http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade#Protokoll-Dateien-Log-einsehen
<kubine> Title: Upgrade › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> deem: Da hat doch etwas nicht hin! Ich habe eben ein dist-upgrade auf Ubuntu 12.04 durchgeführt. Es existiert aber keine Datei /var/log/dist-upgrade .
<dAnjou> wilfried333: ok, hab das jetz alles durchkompiliert und die libs installiert. kompilieren mit framebuffer als TARGET ging auch durch und bei mir liegt jetz hier ne datei "nsfb"
<dAnjou> wenn ich die aber ausführe, passiert gar nichts
<wilfried333> die hab ich auch
<dAnjou> die geht mit exit code 1 raus
<deem> bullgard4: dann gibt es die vielleicht nicht mehr. ich war mir sicher sowas mal gesehen zu haben. warte ich schau mal auf meinem notebook
<dAnjou> irgendwas is da kaputt
<wilfried333> soll ich sie executable machen
<wilfried333> starte mal netsurf
<bullgard4> deem: Es ist nun /var/log/dist-upgrade/history.log. Ausführlich, aber unübersichtlich.
<dAnjou> wilfried333: die sollte schon ausführbar sein
<deem> bullgard4: also bei mir gibt es ein /var/log/dist-upgrade das ist aber ein ordner
<bullgard4> deem ja.
<deem> darunter ist auch ein ordner "2012<monat><tag>-blafoo" dort gibt es die main.log. das ist vielleicht was du suchst
<deem> ich weiß ja nicht, wonach du genau suchst
<wilfried333> dAnjou:sudo chmod +x nsfb ;
<dAnjou> wilfried333: hab das auch in ner TTY probiert, selbe sache
<wilfried333> gleiche fehlermeldung
<bullgard4> deem: Am besten gefällt mir /var/log/dist-upgrade/20120515-0746/apt-term.log . --  Danke!
<newb> hi
<dAnjou> wilfried333: sieht nich so aus, als ob ich weiter komme als du. musst du wohl direkt zu den netsurf leute
<dAnjou> n
<dAnjou> und dich in mailing listen rumschlagen .. have fun :P
<wilfried333> sollte ich es jetzt deinstallen
<bullgard4> dAnjou: Der String "Viel Spaß!" hat nicht mehr Zeichen als "have fun :P".
<newb> nutze ubuntu 10.04 und meine systemsprache ist  englisch, wenn ivch über system /administration/ sprachunterstützung aufruefe und deutsch wähle läd es ewig und es tut sich nichts
<wilfried333> oder kann man das noch reparieren
<bullgard4> newb: Was kommt denn da für eine Meldung am Ende?
<newb> es kommt keine meldung, ich schließe es immer mit force quit da es ewig läd und kein resultat zusehen ist
<bullgard4> newb: Dann ist da bei Dir der Wurm drin. Will sagen, Dein Rechner ist nicht richtig konfiguriert. --  Was gibt '~$ locale' bei Dir aus? 
<newb> moment ich schau mal nach
<newb> lol, bitte das kommando nochmal, sorry habs gelöscht
<bullgard4> Meine tty1 kann keine UTF-8-Zeichen erzeugen. Wie kann ich das ändern?
<bullgard4> newb: Was gibt '~$ locale' bei Dir aus? 
<wilfried333> bullgard4: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<wilfried333> bullgard4: das hatte ich auch schon öfters
<newb> mtm@mtm-laptop:~$ locale
<newb> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<newb> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<newb> LANG=en_AU.UTF-8
<newb> LANGUAGE=de_DE:en
<newb> LC_CTYPE="en_AU.UTF-8"
<newb> LC_NUMERIC="en_AU.UTF-8"
<newb> LC_TIME="en_AU.UTF-8"
<newb> LC_COLLATE="en_AU.UTF-8"
<newb> LC_MONETARY="en_AU.UTF-8"
<newb> LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.UTF-8
<newb> LC_PAPER="en_AU.UTF-8"
<newb> LC_NAME="en_AU.UTF-8"
<newb> LC_ADDRESS="en_AU.UTF-8"
<newb> LC_TELEPHONE="en_AU.UTF-8"
<newb> LC_MEASUREMENT="en_AU.UTF-8"
<newb> LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_AU.UTF-8"
<newb> LC_ALL=
<newb> ups, tschuldigung
<ppq> ...
<ppq> !paste > newb 
<kubine>  newb: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bullgard4> w
<bullgard4> newb: Du hast teilweise englische und teilweise deutsche Gebietsschemakennungen. Ist das beabsichtigt?
<newb> nein, es soll alles deutsch sein, hier nochmal die url http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408332/
<kubine> Title: englisch /deutsch › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<newb> bzw. ich hätte es gerne in deutsch
<bullgard4> newb: Den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen kennst Du?
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> wilfried333: Das hat gut geholfen. --  Danke!
<newb> das wiki kenne ich schon :-S ich probiere es gerade mit der manuellen installation
<bullgard4> newb: (Ich muß jetzt mal außer Haus für eine Weile.)
<newb> kein ding, viel spass, danke schonmal
<jokrebel> !changinghost > Lorphos
<kubine>  Lorphos: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<Seymour> Huhu
<Benja-b> Wenas
<Seymour> Gibt's eine AGP-Grafikkarte, bei der die Videobeschleunigung unter Linux besser unterstützt wird als meine olle Ati 4600? 
<QuilmEs> hi
<wilfried333> weiß jemand wie man die Standardprogramme im Terminal ändern kann, z.B. nano statt vi
<jokrebel> wilfried333: Standardprogramme im Terminal? Muss man da nicht immer das gewünschte Programm mit angeben?
<wilfried333> wenn ich mit alpine den dateianhang öffne
<jokrebel> wilfried333: Wäre das nicht eher eine in alpine zu suchende Einstellung?
<dAnjou> wilfried333, jokrebel: EDITOR setzen
<wilfried333> beides gemacht, geht noch immer nicht:(
<wilfried333> unter anführungszeichen ?
<dAnjou> das ist ne umgebungsvariable. die nimmt nen pfad oder einen befehl, der bereits im pfad ist
<wilfried333> auch nicht
<dAnjou> dann ist alpine doof
<wilfried333> bei anderen programmen auch nicht .-.
<wilfried333> export?
<wilfried333> auch nichd
<dAnjou> wilfried333: ich hab keine ahnung, versteif dich nich darauf. es war ne vermutung.
<dAnjou> eine eigentlich sehr naheliegende
<sf3978> wilfried333: versuch mal "update-alternatives --config editor"
<wilfried333> danke
<wilfried333> geht leider immer noch nicht :(
<wilfried333> nach""
<wilfried333> es geht jetzt
<sf3978> wie ist die ausgabe von: ls -la /etc/alternatives | grep editor
<dAnjou> useless use of grep :P
<eminor> http://www.washington.edu/alpine/tech-notes/config.html#show-plain-text-internally
<kubine> Title: Alpine Technical Notes: Configuration and Preferences (at www.washington.edu)
<eminor> da steht was von einem mailcap-file
<wilfried333> ich musste die Umgebungsvariable neu setzen nachdem ich sie entfernt habe, gent jetzt.
<wilfried333> *geht
<justux> hallo, habe gestern per Networkmanager mein WLAN deaktiviert, seitdem wird die Karte gar nicht mehr erkannt. iwconfig liefert nur lo und eth0.
<ben1lu> justux: und wieder aktivieren per NM geht nicht mehr?
<lkr_> hey
<xx4h> re
<xx4h> hey lkr_ 
<LarsTK> Hi xx4h
<xx4h> moaah.
<xx4h> morgen stehe ich wieder früher auf >> offtopic (sry)
<LarsTK> xDDD
<xx4h> so...haben wir hier irgend welche leiden/leidenden?
<LarsTK> Naja geht
<xx4h> d.h.?
<LarsTK> Naja ich hab ein riesen problem mit unity
<xx4h> bissl genauer. :D
<LarsTK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/776435
<kubine> Title: Bug #776435 “Window maximizes on the wrong workspace” : Bugs : “compiz” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<xx4h> naja, nen bug werde ich jetzt nicht beheben können. :P 
<LarsTK> Naja was heisst nen bug ne
<LarsTK> mit dem dicken ass da drin
<LarsTK> is unity unbrauchbar
<solcero> Hi, ich hab nen bash Script mit folgender Zeile   echo $keywords > stand.txt. Wenn ich das Script per SSH ausführe wird die Zeile ausgeführt, wenn ich es per Cron mache wird die Datei nicht aktualisiert. Rechte sind auf 777 - Jemand nen Tip?  
<xx4h> LarsTK, schon update probiert? scheint so, als gäbe es da schon irgendwelche fixes
<ppq> solcero: du musst die variable $keywords für cron extra in der crontab setzen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron#Haeufige-Fehler
<kubine> Title: Cron › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LarsTK> xx4h: soll in  0.9.8 gefixed werden - dies ist aber noch nicht draußen
<solcero> ppq: Vielen Dank
<OCP001> Was muss ich umstellen, damit das Menü wieder am Fenster der einzelnen Programme angezeigt wird und nicht global oben?
<xx4h> LarsTK, würde dir gerne helfen :-/ aber das steht in keinem verhältnis, wenn ich das jetzt fixe
<LarsTK> kannste das überhaupt fixen?
<LarsTK> :D
<LarsTK> ^^
<xx4h> das schon :-) mit recht großem aufwand. aber wie gesagt, steht in keinem verhältnis. ich müsste mich erst bissl durch die source wühlen. für mich wahrscheinlich 12-30h arbeit.
<LarsTK> asp
<LarsTK> aso
<LarsTK> ne schon klar ich wollte eig nur wissen
<LarsTK> ob jemand ne idee hat welches workaround oder welche alternative DE ich nehmen kann???:)
<xx4h> naja, als armseliges Workaround steht ja in launchpad, "nur einen dekstop" verwenden :P
<LarsTK> aso
<LarsTK> naja
<LarsTK> ^^^
<LarsTK> ^^
<xx4h> ansonsten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fenstermanager
<kubine> Title: Fenstermanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> LarsTK: hör bitte auf, so zu spammen. schreib deine nachricht in eine zeile, nicht über vier verteilt. letzte warnung
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe folgende Konfiguration: Ein Laptop mit LAN und WLAN-Karte, ein Rechner nur mit LAN.
<FUZxxl> INternetverbindung gibt es nur über WLAN. 
<FUZxxl> Kann ich beide Rechner mit einem LAN-Kabel verbinden und die INternet-Verbindung tunneln lassen?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> network-manager kann das von haus aus, per GUI
<ppq> sehr simpel, guck mal ins wiki :)
<ppq> stichwort "internetverbindungsfreigabe" o.ä.
<FUZxxl> Welche Seite?
<ppq> ich schau mal nach
<dreamon> FUZxxl, Und wenn du es gefunden hast, gib sie mir auch.. bin auch Interessiert :)
<FUZxxl> Muss man auf dem Rechner ohne Internet noch was konfigurieren?
<ppq> FUZxxl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager#Kabelgebundene-Verbindung in der tabelle der letzte eintrag. das musst du für die LAN verbindung einstellen. für die WLAN verbindung nimmst du einfach "automatisch". an dem anderen rechner kannst du auch alles auf automatisch (dhcp) lassen.
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xx4h> und, ppq...hast du dich von der ungelaublich unverschämten ungefragten query wieder erholt? :-)
<ppq> xx4h: ohoh, da ist jemand beleidigt. wenn du das gerne diskutieren möchtest, komm nach nebenan: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<FUZxxl> ppq: Ga b es ein Problem?
<ppq> nein
<Flash63> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internetverbindungsfreigabe FUZxxl und dreamon
<kubine> Title: Internetverbindungsfreigabe › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> Flash63, Danke!
<dreamon> Hat schon mal jemand auf einem Tablet unity getestet? Ist das bedienbar?
<apollo13> dreamon: genauso bedienbar wie am pc, ergo garnicht :þ
<dreamon> apollo13, bedienbar soll mehr heißen, das man die Funktionen erreichen kann und auch produktiv damit arbeiten.
<dreamon> Rechtsklick usw sollte schon gehen.
<k1l_> dreamon: unity ist hingegen der landläufigen meinung (noch) nicht extra auf touchscreens angepasst
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<dreamon> k1l_, Gibts was angepaßtes ?
<k1l_> dreamon: depends
<k1l_> archarmlinux hat gnome3 z.b. angepasst. aber da du ja nen x86 tablet hast geht das nicht
<dreamon> ok
<dreamon> kde, xfce, gnome3 kommen ja eh nicht in frage.
<Flash63> so, schlafen - gn8
<dio_> guten abend, ich habe schon länger auf meinem Ubuntu minidlna laufen. vorhin fiel minidlna aus. nach dem neustart war minidlna kurz wieder da, hat aber direkt nach dem versuch auf etwas zu zugreifen, den port wieder geschlossen. "top" sagt mir das nun minidlna permanent 70-99% der cpu beansprucht. kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<dio_> hm.. mein system schreibt/aktualisiert die logs nicht mehr. woran könnte das liegen?
<dAnjou> voll?
<dio_> kann ich wie nachgucken?
<dio_> bzw, wie könnte ich es leeren?
<Ryuno-Ki> du und df?
<Ryuno-Ki> rm (Vorsicht, es kann leicht etwas schief gehen)? 
<Ryuno-Ki> finde die Weiche -i bei rm sinnvoll
<Ryuno-Ki> du = disk usage, df = disk free
<Ryuno-Ki> die Manpage enthält weitere Infos ;)
<dio_> genug frei : /
<dio_> und nun?
<sdx23> ro-mount, falsche Berechtigungen, rsyslogd kaputt - um nur ein paar zu nennen.
<dio_> mh, genau rausfinden kann man das vermutlich nicht so schnell, oder?
<sdx23> nicht ohne genauere Angaben.
<dio_> mh, muss ich mich morgen (heute abend) darum kümmern. jetzt ist es zu spät. aber danke erstmal
<SkateTux> hallö
<SkateTux> hat sich schon mal jemand mit dem networkmanager und pre-down scripten rumgeärgert?
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-16
<sezuan> Wo werden denn die Accounteinstellungen von empathy/telepathy in Ubuntu 12.04 gespeichert? Nach jedem Anmelden sind diese bei mir weg.
<DaJ23> More-*gähn* :D
<bullgard4> Wozu dient in Ubuntu 12.04 GnOME Shell 3.4 der Prozess pickup? Der wird aufgerufen von der Befehlszeile pickup -l-t fifo -u -c.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Ist das wieder mal eine reine Neugier-Frage? Oder hat das _tatsächlich_ Support-Relevanz?
<bullgard4> jokrebel: Du bist lustig.
<bullgard4> sezuan: (Deine Frage ist ungenau.) Einige werden zum Beispiel festgelegt in /usr/share/pyshared/telepathy/client/account.py .
<tbf_> bullgard4, "man pickup" ;-) oder: dpkg-query -S $(readlink /proc/$(pidof pickup)/exe)
<bullgard4> tbf_: Danke!
<tbf_> bullgard4, evtl. auch "dpkg-query -S $(for pid in $(pidof pickup); do readlink /proc/$pid/exe; done)" - für prozesse, die mehr als einmal auftauchen
<herolin> hi, ich versuche gerade ubuntu über  einen usb-stick zu installieren. Mein Bios bietet aber nur LegacyFloppy, LS-120 , Zip und ATAPI MO an,  USB wird nicht angeboten. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich dennoch installieren kann??? - ein CD/DVD Laufwerk hab ich nicht
<koegs> herolin: ganz ohne cdrom wird es in dem fall schwierig und aufwendig
<herolin> hi, ich versuche gerade ubuntu über  einen usb-stick zu installieren. Mein Bios bietet aber nur LegacyFloppy, LS-120 , Zip und ATAPI MO an,  USB wird nicht angeboten. Habt ihr eine Idee, wie ich dennoch installieren kann??? - ein CD/DVD Laufwerk hab ich nicht
<koegs> [09:59:25] <+koegs> herolin: ganz ohne cdrom wird es in dem fall schwierig und aufwendig
<koegs> herolin: hast du einen zweiten rechner?
<herolin> ja, zweiter rechner wäre da
<herolin> und ist auch im netz
<koegs> dann könntest du dort die festplatte einbauen und Ubuntu darauf installieren
<koegs> dann die festplatte wieder in den anderen rechner stecken
<sezuan> bullgard4: Also mir geht's im speziellen um die Einstellungen für Jabber-Accounts.
<herolin> ähm, ich dachte immer, das die Installation im Rechner statt finden muss, damit die Hardware korrekt erkannt wird
<sezuan> bullgard4: und insbesondere wo diese dann auf der Festplatte landen sollten. Im Speicher scheinen sie noch zu sein, da nach einem Neustart von empathy noch alles da ist. Nur nicht nach dem ab und anmelden.
<koegs> herolin: wenn du auf dem zweiten rechner die live-cd bootest, dann auf die festplatte installierst und nicht rebootest, sondern ausschaltest und die platte in den alten rechner steckst, sollte das keine probleme machen
<k1l> herolin: nein, das ist bei windows so. ubuntu erkennt das. aber du könntest auch nen pxe installation versuchen
<bullgard4> sezuan: (Ich bin in Zeitdruck.) Einige Einstellungen sind nur auch nur in (Deinem) Jabber-Server  gespeichert.
<koegs> k1l: pxe hab ich auch dran gedacht, wenn man sowas nicht schon konfiguriert hat, ist das Thema nicht einfach :)
<sezuan> bullgard4: Also mir gehts um die Daten, die auf dem Client gespeichert werden müssen, wie JID und Passwort. Da die Empathy Accountliste nach dem erneuten Anmelden leer ist.
<sezuan> auch mc-tool zeigt nach dem erneuten Anmelden keine Accounts mehr an.
<herolin> was ist eine nen pxe installation?
<k1l> !installation > herolin 
<kubine>  herolin: Informationen zu Installation finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation
<k1l> herolin: dort unter netzwerk-installation
<solcero> Moin, möchte gerne aus nem String 2 Punkte entfernen also ..  Wen ich keywords=$(sed -e 's_..__i' <<<"$keywords") nimmt mir sed jeweils 2 Zeichen von jedem Wort. Jemand nen Tipp?  
<ArtNo> moin. Bei Gnome wusste ich, wie ich eine Anwendung in die Startleiste oben bekomme. Bei der Dash unter Unity in LTS 12.04 weiß ich das nicht. Frage: Wie bekomme ich das Symbol für GIMP in die dash?
<dAnjou> ArtNo: drag'n'drop, einfach anklicken, festhalten, reinziehen ... nehme ich an
<jokrebel> ArtNo: In die Dash? (also die Leiste links) - einfach reinziehen
<tiax> ArtNo: wenn gimp ereits läuft, kannst Du auch mit rechts auf sein Icon klicken und sagen, dass das Icon dortbleiben soll
<solcero1> Gibt es nen befehl womit ich ne Prüfsumme von einem String (bash) erzeugen kann?
<ArtNo> Reinziehen mit festgehaltener Maustaste ist genau das, was nicht klappt.
<ArtNo> Also: Windowstaste, auf Gimpsymbol, mit rechts gehaltener Maustaste rüberziehen. Ablegen. Und dann verankert es sich nicht in der dash.
<TBarth> Hallo, ist jemanden bekannt, das Java WebStart auf dem neuen Ubuntu 12 Probleme macht? Ich wollte gerade meine Java Applikation übers Web starten, aber die ganzen Java Archive werden einfach nicht geladen.
<TBarth> Zum Glück funktioniert es noch auf einem Windows-System, aber das wäre schon echt hart, wenn es unter Linux/Ubuntu nicht mehr funktioniert
<koegs> ArtNo: alternativ geht doch glaub ich auch, "applikation starten, ist im dash und dann irgendwie "hier behalten""
<koegs> hab grad kein unity zur hand
<dadrc> solcero1, `echo "dein string" | md5sum` macht sowas, zB
<malformed> Moin, weiss jemand, wann ungefähr gimp 2.8 in den offiziellen quellen verfügbar wird?
<LetoThe2nd> malformed: in die repos für bereits released'e versionen kommts gar nicht rein. wenn dann irgendwann in backports, oder eben als ppa.
<malformed> naja, bisher gibt es ja nur die kesselgulasch-ppa, und die hat mir mein update (von 11.10) so zerschossen, dass ich die nicht nutzen will. Backports für kubuntu gibt es auch noch nicht für 12.04. Also heisst es wohl warten =)
<geser> solcero1: . hat eine besondere Bedeutung in reguläre Ausdrücken (. = beliebiges Zeichen), wenn du aber auf den . als Zeichen selber matchen möchtest, musst du ihn escapen: \. (also 's_\.\.__i', vermutlich muss du den \ für die Bash auch noch escapen: 's_\\.\\.__i')
<LetoThe2nd> malformed: richtig.
<malformed> k, vielen dank!
<malformed> oder wäre es ein problem, es aus der source zu kompilieren, wenn man das noch nie gemacht hat?
<TheInfinity> malformed: grade bei gimp will man das nicht :)
<malformed> Okay. Aber warum?
<TheInfinity> groß, komplex, 1001 fehlerquellen. ist nicht das angenehmste projekt für den anfang.
<vectory_> geser: wenn man single quotes nimmt muss man darin nicht escapen
<vectory_> geser: was macht der modifier i?
<vectory_> malformed: TheInfinity: versuchen kann mans, mit glück klappts auf anhieb, wenn alle abhängigkeiten erfüllt sind
<TheInfinity> vectory_: dann soll ers aber bloss als deb package bauen ;)
<geser> vectory_: den habe ich von dem Aufruf von solcero1 übernommen, aber wenn mich meine Erinnerung nicht täuscht, dann ist das "ignore case" (wobei es hier eigentlich auch nichts bringt)
<malformed> Na ja, ich will mich da nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen, woltle nur wissen, warum davon abgeraten wird.
<ArtNo> @ koegs : Gespenstisch. Ich hab in der Dash eine Lücke ohne Symbol. Diese Lücke entspricht gimp. Wenn ich draufdrücke, startet gimp. 
<geser> es gibt gimp 2.8.0 bereits in Debian unstable, wer also nicht auf einen Backport warten möchte kann das Paket selber kompilieren oder in sein PPA hochladen (und bauen lassen)
<koegs> ArtNo: ich habs grad mal nachgestellt, geht über Dash und linke Maustaste ziehen ODER Applikation starten und "im Starter behalten"
<malformed> Ich nutze einfach mal die 2.6 weiter, bis die kubuntu backports für 12.04 kommen…
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi, wie funktioniert die mime-application-verknüpfung in gnome?
<IchEsseDichAuf> gibt es in gnome ein weg um shared mime database drumrum um dateitypen an programme zu binden?
<IchEsseDichAuf> hintergrund ist der, dass ich spek installierte, und jetzt wird jede mp3 oder flac damit geöffnet,
<IchEsseDichAuf> jedoch liefert "$ xdg-mime query default audio/mpeg" totem.desktop
<IchEsseDichAuf> aber durch xdg-open oder gnome-open wird die datei mit spek geöffnet.
<IchEsseDichAuf> in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list  /usr/share/applications/defaults.list gibt es nichts von spek, es existiert nur eine .desktop datei in /usr/share/application
<koegs> hat hier schonmal jemand xrdp in verbindung mit Xubuntu ausprobiert? Kriege immer die Fehlermeldug "Failed to load session gnome"...
<koegs> keine ahnung wo ich das umstellen soll
<malformed> Äh, woran liegt es denn, wenn meine gimp.desktop nicht im application-launcher angezeigt wird?
<sean__> moin
<sean__> mal ne frage zwecks update: fahre atm lubuntu möchte aber gern zu xubuntu wechseln, ist es möglich das zu machen ohne eine komplette neuinstallation ?
<dadrc> ja
<sean__> und was muss ich dafür machen? manuell die quellen editieren oder wie ?
<dadrc> einfach das richtige metapaket (in diesem fall xubuntu-desktop) installieren
<dadrc> danach kannst du dann lubuntu-desktop deinstallieren, das sollte alle ungenutzten Pakete davon mitnehmen
<sean__> easy, danke dir
<malformed> und noch eine frage zu gimp: aktuell habe ich in dr konsole, aber auch bei "open with" 4 gimp einträge: gimp | gimp-2.6 | gimp-console | gimp-console-2.6, das kann ja so auch nciht richtig sein, oder?
<dadrc> malformed, zumindest auf der Konsole ist das normal
<dadrc> die 4 Programme sind halt im $PATH
<malformed> ah, okay. Und wieso wird die .dekstop nicht angezeigt?
<dadrc> keine ahnung, mal ausgeloggt danach?
<malformed> ja :/
<witchdoc> moin
<jokrebel> Wie bringe ich einem Scanner unter 12.04 bei, dass er auch ohne sudo-Rechte funktioniert? Adden des Users zur Gruppe saned und scanner brauchte keinen Erfolg. Auch Forenbeitage die "/etc/udev/rules.d/40-basic-permissions.rules" und "/lib/udev/rules.d/50-udev-default.rules" die Rechte auf 666 zu ändern haben das Problem nicht gelöst.
<niklasfi> aber an dem pdf verschluckt er sich immer
<niklasfi> hey, ich habe ein druckerproblem. ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob der drucker mittlerweile den geist aufgibt, oder ob es wirklich ubunuts schuld ist. und zwar bekomme ich vom drucker die meldung "KPDL-fehler 98" und dann druckt er eine Seite, die folgenden Text enthält: "ERROR: undefined; OFFENDING COMMAND: m; STACK: --nostringval--; 58" (wobei ; für \n steht)
<niklasfi> Wenn ich ein Textdokument in gedit oder a2ps drucke ist alles in ordnung, aber bei mit latex generierten pdfs hängt sich der drucker auf.
<geser> passiert das auch wenn du das PDF zuerst nach PS wandelst und dann druckst?
<niklasfi> geser: meinst du per a2ps drucken? ja da bekomme ich den fehler auch (also wenn ich a2ps pdf mache)
<niklasfi> ich habe soeben herausgefunden, dass es sich nur um 2 bestimmte dokumente  handelt die schief gehen, und dokumente der gleichen größe und vom selben autor funktionieren
<geser> kannst du das LaTeX-PDF bevor du es druckst erst nach PS wandeln (ps2pdf oder ähnliches)?
<niklasfi> komischerweise meldet er (mir ist im moment nicht ganz klar wann) manchmal fehler, und manchmal hängt er sich einfach auf (der drucker reagiert nicht mehr auf tasteneingaben am drucker, und das webinterface friert ein)
<niklasfi> geser: ich habe den quellcode nicht
<niklasfi> geser: ich weiß, dass sie in einem der beiden dokumente die schriftart geändert haben, aber das andere sollte eigentlich noch mit dem alten layout sein
<niklasfi> ich kann mal probieren mit a2ps ein ps zu generieren, und es dann per webinterface dem drucker zu übergeben
<tioan> hi, weiß jemand ob esxi/vsphere 5 auf einem supermicro x9scm-f board mit C204 PCH Chipset und pentium g620 läuft, bin mir wegen der cpu nicht sicher
<eli_> hello wie kann ich tk in ubuntu 11.10 instalieren welsche name hat diese Packet?
<dadrc> tk
<eli_> dadrc: apt-get install tk????
<dadrc> eli_, ja -- oder halt mit 'nem anderen paketmanager
<niklasfi> hmm per webinterface hat er sich wieder aufgehangen, genauso bei dem direkten drucken des druch a2ps gejagten dokuments (was irgendwie zu erwarten war)
<ngc2997> hej.. wenn ich per smbclient -U <domain>/<user> //<ip>/<freigabe> auf eine windows-freigabe zugreifen kann, dann sollte das doch theoretisch auch in nautilus über "datei>mit server verbinden" klappen, oder sehe ich das jetzt falsch?
<dadrc> müsste eigentlich, ja
<geser> niklasfi: ist vermutlich ein Bug im ghostscript? kannst du dazu ein Bugreport in Launchpad aufmachen?
<niklasfi> geser: hmm was genau soll ich da rein schreiben?
<geser> die Problembeschreibung inkl. Fehlermeldung auf dem Ausdruck, das Druckermodell und sofern möglich auch ein PDF bei dem das Problem auftritt
<niklasfi> geser: gegen ghostscript, oder gegen ubuntu? das problem ist, dass ich von drucken unter ubuntu überhaupt keine anhnung habe
<geser> gegen ghostscript
<dot8> Moin
<rennsocke> Moin
<dot8> ich möchte auf einem frischen notebook eine ubuntu alternate installieren. dabei will ich mit lvm verschlüsseln. die installation fragt mich aber schon vorher, ob ich auch mein /home verschlüsseln will. wäre das dann nicht doppelt?
<ppq> dot8: ja, wäre es.
<Frickelpit> dot8: installierst du mit der desktop-cd?
<dAnjou> die alternate fragt das?
<Frickelpit> ach nee, vergiss die frage
<ppq> dAnjou: tut sie
<dAnjou> hmmk
<dot8> so schnell bin ich nicht :)
<dot8> ppq: danke!
<nevchen> dot8:  wenn du dein system komplett verschlüsseln möchtest geh am besten nach der sehr guten wiki anleitung vor
<ppq> dot8: übrigens: vollverschlüsselung kann das system bei langsamem prozessor (atom o.ä.) merklich verlangsamen... home-verschlüsselung ist in der regel ausreichend sicher (man braucht das user-kennwort zum entschlüsseln)
<nevchen> ppq:  merkt man das wirklich so spürbar?
<ppq> nevchen: wie gesagt, kommt auf die hardware an
<dot8> amd doppel kern 1.6, sollte reichen oder?
<nevchen> ppq:  also ich finds auf dem atom netbook jetzt nicht so dramatisch
<nevchen> aber das ist wohl geschmacksache
<nevchen> wird aber jetzt zu sehr OT
<ppq> stimmt
<nevchen> dot8:  jop
<Bill-Buchanan> Hallo! Ich habe ein kleines Anliegen: Ich möchte die Benachrichtigungen auf standard zurücksetzen. Hatte Xubuntu installiert, Unity hinterhet und nun sieht das immer sehr bescheiden aus und die Benachrichtigungen verschwinden nicht automatisch, ich muss sie jedes mal wegklicken
<dot8> wenn das läuft habe ich dazu noch einen schönes script in der ct gefunden, die sichert noch mal den boot vorgang ab http://www.heise.de/ct/12/03/links/146.shtml
<kubine> Title: Startseite | c't (at www.heise.de)
<molnitza> Nabend, hat von euch jemand Diablo3 unter wine am Laufen?
<dAnjou> molnitza: kumpel ja
<dAnjou> helfen kann ich wohl nich
<TBarth> Bringt es eigentlich einen Vorteil, wenn man die proprietären Grafiktreiber installiert? 
<dAnjou> molnitza: musst aber selbst kompilieren, gibt n patch
<dAnjou> TBarth: siehe molnitza 
<dAnjou> einfach .. mehr .. leistung
<TBarth> aha, ok, das brauche ich unter Linux dann doch nicht :)
<ppq> TBarth: ja, mit dem "nvidia" treiber kannst du z.b. h264 videos gpu-beschleunigt wiedergeben. und mit fglrx (dem ati treiber) kann man energie sparen, weil der freie treiber die gpu u.U. nicht runtertaktet
<ppq> TBarth: aber wenn das beides nicht ausschlaggebend ist, sind die freien treiber natürlich die bessere wahl wenn alles funktioniert
<TBarth> ja, funktioniert alles soweit
<TBarth> Also mit Linux/Wine Windows-Spiele zum Laufen zu bekommen, finde ich schon irgendwie "pervers" :)
<dAnjou> diablo läuft ja sogar mit opengl
<dAnjou> sehr kurzer schritt zu nativ
<TBarth> ja, aber opengl sieht nicht so dolle aus, im Vergleich zu DirectX 11, oder?
<dAnjou> das ist keine frage, die hier platz hat ;)
<TBarth> dachte ich mir... :)
<molnitza> dAnjou: ich nutze eine gepatchte ppa. Läuft auch alles, nur einloggen kann ich mich nicht
<dAnjou> bei diablo?
<dAnjou> fehlermeldung?
<molnitza> dAnjou: ja genau im spiel. der fehlercode lautet 315300. Heißt soviel wie das die Daten falsche sind. Frage mich z.Z. nur ob das ein Problem von D3 oder von wine ist.
<dAnjou> ist D3
<molnitza> dAnjou: der workaround lautet neues admin konto in windows anlegen. ist aber meines wissens in wine nicht möglich
<molnitza> dAnjou: das heißt für mich dann wohl, abwarten und tee trinken.
<ring0> molnitza, kannst ja hier mal rumstöbern: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25953
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Diablo III 1.0.* (at appdb.winehq.org)
<dAnjou> molnitza: guck hier mal durch http://www.reddit.com/r/Diablo/search?q=315300&restrict_sr=on
<kubine> Title: Diablo: search results (at www.reddit.com)
<voolpix> howdy, villeicht weiß einer von euch ja, was die gängige methode ist, um in einem shell script herauszufinden, welche optionen für das programm gesetzt wurden.
<dAnjou> voolpix: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger#Parameter-an-ein-Skript-uebergeben
<kubine> Title: Bash-Skripting-Guide für Anfänger › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> voolpix: überleg dir, ob du wirklich shell machen willst
<dAnjou> die syntax is grauenhaft
<dAnjou> kommandozeilenargumente parsen ist in richtigen programmiersprachen schon anstrengend genug
<voolpix> ok, das könnte kompliziert werden, wenn ich damit richtig liege, dass arrays keine feine sache für die shell sind. ein beispiel wäre, dass ich nicht weiß, ob die optionen mit `-` vor oder hinter beliebig vielen anderen argumenten kommen, wie z.B. dateinamen
<voolpix> hab was verdreht, hat sich erledigt. vielen dank für den link.
<dadrc> für argumente auf der shell ist getopts ganz nützlich
<dAnjou> dadrc: extra-programm, das installiert sein muss?
<TBarth> ja, z.B. set -- $(getopt "brfh:n:" "$@") || { ...
<dadrc> shell builtin
<Bill-Buchanan> irgendjemand eine Idee wie man die Benachrichtigungen auf Standard zurückstellt?
<dAnjou> dadrc: ist es also immer und überall da?
<dadrc> dAnjou, das bedeutet builtin, ja
<TBarth> voolpix, ich kann dir ein Beispiel in ein anderes Chat-Fenster posten.
<dadrc> gibt auch getopt, das ist 'ne eigene anwendung, die sollte in core-utils drin sein
<dadrc> also quasi auch überall da
<voolpix> TBarth: das wäre fein. wie mache ich in irssi denn ein anderes fenster dafür auf?
<dadrc> dAnjou, getopts könnte eventuell in seltsamen Shells wie csh oder so nicht drin sein, aber sh, bash, dash und zsh haben das
<dAnjou> dadrc: danke
<TBarth> Hat sich ein Fenster geöffnet?
<voolpix> nein... ich sehe zu mindest keins.
<TBarth> Vielleicht wird es bei dir geblockt?
<TBarth> Normalerweile öffnet sich immer sofort ein eigenes Chatfenster, wenn man angeschrieben wird.
<voolpix> also ich habe an irssi bisher noch nichts verändert. wie kann ich denn zwischen fenstern wechseln?
<dAnjou> TBarth: weißt du, wieviele IRC clients es gibt? ^^
<dAnjou> voolpix: alt+tahl
<ppq> voolpix: mit alt und der nummer des fensters, z.b. alt+4
<Frickelpit> voolpix: alt+Ziffer oder alt+pfeil rechts/links
<dAnjou> tahl .. derp
<dAnjou> -.-
<dAnjou> *zahl
<ppq> TBarth: wenn es nicht privat ist, kannst du das auch in einen pastebin packen:
<ppq> !paste > TBarth 
<kubine>  TBarth: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<TBarth> dAnjou, keine Ahnung, ich verwende nur xchat, habe früher mal ein IRC Chat in Java programmiert :)
<voolpix> ok, danke für das script. auch wenn ich nur die letzten zeilen sehe, es hilft.
<TBarth> ok jungs und mädels, schönen abend noch... feierabend
<Ardalrian> Guten Abend allerseits! :-)
<nevchen> hoi
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4] Ein Rechner von mir bietet im Anmeldedialog die Auswahl zwischen 7 Möglichkeiten an: GNOME, GNOME Classic, GNOME Classic (No ffects), Recovery Console, Ubuntu, Ubuntu 2D und User Defined Session. Mit welchem Begriff kann man diese 7 »Möglichkeiten« zusammenfassen?
<Frickelpit> sessions
<sandobal> hallo, habe mir ubuntu 11.04 installiert hat auch soweit funktioniert. Es hing sich auf also habe ich kalt gestartet, der Bildschirm blieb schwarz, also ich in save mode und dpkg-reconfigure xorg ausgeführt. Danach ging es wieder. Dann wieder aufgehäng, ich kaltresetet, in save mode und dpkg broken packages neuinstalliert, jetzt bleibt er beim Anmelden schwarz auch wenn ich dpkg-reconfigure xorg ausführe. Einer ne idee?
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Desktopauswahl könnte man es auch noch nennen. Aber was hat die mit Support zu tun (wir hatten das Thema grade erst und ich unterstelle Dir mutwillige Ignoranz)
<exploitable> Was ist schneller LXDE oder Xfce?
<bekks> Das kann man pauschal nicht beantworten.
<bullgard4> jokrebelMit den Unterstellungen hast Du es ja. --  Sag mir lieber, warum auf einem anderen Ubuntu-12.04-Rechner mit GNOME Shell 3.4 per Default die »Desktopauswahlen« Ubuntu, Ubuntu2D und User Defined Sessions fehlen.
<exploitable> bekks: Aber beide sind (im Normalfall) schneller als Unity, richtig?
<bekks> exploitable: Auch das kann man nicht pauschal beantworten.
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: »session« ist ein sperriger Begriff und umfaßt viel mehr als nur die 7 (und vielleicht einige ähnlich gelagerten) Fälle.
<exploitable> bekks: Könnten Sie das bitte näher erörtern? Ich benutze ein Netbook (Lenovo ideapad s10e) und bin der Meinung, dass Xfce wesentlich schneller läuft als Unity... dehalb frage ich mich, ob LXDE noch schneller wäre...
<sandobal> scharzer bildschir problem mit pager timestamp?
<ring0> exploitable, probier es doch einfach aus
<zz> hi, habe ein kleines problem mit netbeans unter ubuntu
<zz> wenn ich ein project öffnen will wird mir angezeigt "<unrecognized project; missing plug-in?>"
<zz> hat jemand eine Idee?
<jokrebel_>  bullgard4: Liefer Du erst einmal einen _plausiblen_ Grund warum diese Frage was für den Support-Channel ist. Wie (allein heute) schon mehrfach erwähnt. fehlt auch da wieder Dein _Problem_Bezug! Langsam reicht es mir echt. Deine Vergleich von System A und B und die unterschiede die Du dabei feststellst interessieren hier erst mal niemanden, solange Du nicht mit tatsächlichen Schwierigkeiten dadurch aufwartest. <last-warning->
<zz> neues Project erstellen ist ausgegraut
<LupusE> hi
<splashotebum> hey, gibt es einen befehl mit dem ich erfahren kann was für eine graka verbaut ist? 
<jokrebel_> splashotebum: Vielleicht lsusb bzw. lspci
<ppq> lspci -v
<splashotebum> danke!
<tigru> Hallo und guten Abend!
<ppq> hallo tigru 
<tigru> Auf meinem Eee habe ich xubuntu installiert - läuft wunderbar. :-)
<tigru> hi ppq
<tigru> allerdings stelle ich gerade fest, dass mich die Bildschirmhelligkeit ziemlich "anschreit"
<tigru> und obwohl ich in den Bootoptionen
<ppq> tigru: die kann man entweder mit der entsprechenden tastenkombination (etwas mit der fn-taste) herunterregeln, wenn mit acpi-unterstützung alles gutläuft, oder aber per /sys dateisystem
<ppq> oh, /proc meinte ich
<tigru> die tasten gehen leider nicht unter xubuntu. Unter win funktionieren sie, obwohl ich als bootoption
<tigru> acpi_backlight=vendor gewählt habe
<ppq> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight#Checking_the_kernel_interfaces hier ist ein link zum thema /proc bzw. /sys
<kubine> Title: Kernel/Debugging/Backlight - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.kubuntu.org)
<ppq> sieh dich einfach in den beschriebenen pfaden mal um und such nach einer datei "backlight"
<tigru> OK, danke! Diese Möglichkeit kannte ich bisher noch nicht. Ich fand einen Link, der sagte, ich solle in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf etwas ändern, aber die Datei gibt es nicht mal
<ppq> da kann man dann werte reinschreiben, in der regel von 0 bis zum wert der oft in max_backlight o.ä. steht
<tigru> hmmm... eine Möglichkeit, die Tasten zum Laufen zu bekommen gibt es nicht?
<ppq> tigru: hängt stark vom modell ab. wie der hersteller acpi implementiert hat und ob sich linux damit versteht. wenn du pech hast, nicht, genaueres kann ich dir leider nicht dazu sagen
<tigru> OK, danke vielmals schonmal! Ich werde mich mal einlesen und dann 
<tigru> die Helligkeitsregelung fix einstellen
<ppq> tigru: okay, viel erfolg.. wenn du den pfad herausgefunden hast, schreibst du beispielswiese(!) so die werte da rein:    echo 100 | sudo tee /proc/acpi/bla/blub/backlight
<tigru> ppq: ah, ich sehe gerade, der Artikel, den du mir empfohlen hast, bietet auch die Möglichkeit, zu checken, wo das Problem herkommt
<ppq> tigru: wenn das bei jedem start passieren soll, kannst du folgendes in deine /etc/rc.local packen, man beachte den unterschied:      echo 100 > /proc/acpi/bla/blub/backlight
<tigru> nochmal danke. Ich speicher das mal in meinen Linux-Notizen. ^^
<tigru> evernote freut sich
<TodesToaster> hey
<TodesToaster> wie finde ich denn raus, wo mein GRUB liegt, wenn ich das vergessen habe? schätze ja mal MBR, weil er startet - richtig?
<TodesToaster> kann ich den von da aus irgendwie in ne datei sichern?
<TodesToaster> hmm... ich hab jetzt mit dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/home/grub.br count=1 bs=512 den grub exportiert... zumindest hoffe ich das
<TodesToaster> sollte man den nicht normal mit einem texteditor öffnen können?
<guntbert> toddy: nicht, wenn er im mbr ist
<TheInfinity> TodesToaster: mit was für einem ziel?
<Fussel> TodesToaster, besser wenn grub mal beschädigt ist, ins system chroten und von da mit update grup reparieren
<TodesToaster> ich will nur wissen, ob das klappt
<TodesToaster> also... ich fang mal vorne an
<TodesToaster> ich hab momentan dualboot win/linux
<TodesToaster> win auf partition 2, sda3 ist /boot und /sda4 ist n lvm laufwerk
<TodesToaster> auf dem lvm liegen root und swap
<TodesToaster> sda4 ist verschlüsselt
<TodesToaster> gebootet wird, wenn ich sudo fdisk -l richtig interpretiere von sda2
<TodesToaster> ich will jetzt die windows partition auch noch verschlüsseln und dann den TrueCrypt Bootloader als meinen Bootloader verwenden, so dass man über ESC dann zum GRUB kommt, oder über Passworteingabe windows startet
<TodesToaster> soweit ich weiss, muss ich jetzt GRUB sichern, dann die windowspartition verschlüsseln und dann im bootloader auf den GRUB.br verweisen
<TodesToaster> also dachte ich, ich sichere den grub mal...
<TodesToaster> ist soweit alles richtig, was ich geschrieben hab?
<TodesToaster> ich bin mir immer noch nicht so richtig sicher, ob der grub denn jetzt im MBR liegt, oder auf /dev/sda3
<newan> würde gerne in xubuntu 12.04 die alte systemüberwachung haben, standart ist ein taskmanager der nicht sehr zusagt
<TodesToaster> also beim start startet auf jeden fall GRUB. heißt das automatisch, dass er im MBR liegt?
<bekks> Bei Ubuntu im Normalfall ja.
<TodesToaster> okay
<TodesToaster> und der MBR liegt da, wo sudo fdisk -l mir einen stern zeigt?
<bekks> Nein.
<TodesToaster> hmmkay
<bekks> Der MBR (Master Boot Record) ist der erste Sektor einer Festplatte, genau genommen die ersten 448 Bytes. Danach folgen 64 Bytes primäre Partitionstabelle, und danach die erste Partition.
<TodesToaster> okay
<TodesToaster> dann könnte es ja doch passen, dass ich den exportiert habe, weil meine grub.br jetzt 512 Byte groß ist
<TodesToaster> und was sagt der stern von fdisk -l aus?
<guntbert> TodesToaster: do hast 512 byte exportiert, aber von der falschen Stelle der HD (if=/dev/sda2)
<TodesToaster> von wo müssen die kommen?
<bekks> von /dev/sda
<newan> gnome-system-monitor , thx
<guntbert> TodesToaster: vom Anfang :-)
<TodesToaster> okay
<TodesToaster> also /dev/sda ?
<bekks> Schrieb ich das gerade? :)
<TodesToaster> ahh, okay
<TodesToaster> danke
<TodesToaster> gut
<TodesToaster> was sagt mir denn jetzt noch gleich der stern bei fdisk -l?
<tioan> TodesToaster boot toggle mein ich
<bekks> Das markiert, dass die Partition das Boot-Flag hat - etwas, was seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr benutzt wird von halbwegs funktionierenden Betriebssystemen.
<TodesToaster> okay
<newan> ist es mölich im thunar sich die übertragungsgeschwindigkeit anzuzeigen?
<TodesToaster> also muss ich mir darüber keine sorgen machen
<newan> beim kopieren usw wird die restzeit angezeigt aber nich die speed
<TodesToaster> bekks: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln#simple-Variante-ohne-manuelle-Schritte hier heisst es, man soll grub in die boot partition installieren... was ist damit gemeint? in /boot? dann hab ich das...
<kubine> Title: Dualboot verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> TodesToaster: /boot ist ein Verzeichnis, keine Partition. /dev/sda1 (wenn das dein /boot ist) ist eine Partition.
<daswort> Gibt die Anbindung von Seahorse in Gedit mit dem "Verschlüsslungs"-Plugin auch noch in den 3.er Versionen von Gedit? Oder finde ich das plugin einfach nicht?
<TodesToaster> wie verschiebe ich denn meinen Grub in die boot partition?...
<TodesToaster> weil, wenn ich jetzt truecrypt übers windows laufen lasse, komm ich bestimmt nicht mehr in den grub rein, oder?
<daswort> wo befindet sich der grub denn jetzt?
<daswort> Oder willst du /boot auslagern auf eine extra Partition weil dies noch nicht geschehen ist?
<TodesToaster> hey, kann mir bitte nochmal jemand helfen? ich will mein dualboot system verschlüsseln und am anfang den truecrypt bootloader haben, also genau, wie in der anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_verschl%C3%BCsseln#simple-Variante-ohne-manuelle-Schritte unter "simple Variante". Leider ist mein GRUB im MBR, nicht auf der Bootpartition (laut diesem skript http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/GRUB_finden). Kann ich den jetzt irgendw
<kubine> Title: Dualboot verschlüsseln › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> !512 > TodesToaster 
<kubine>  TodesToaster: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<beaver74> TodesToaster, ich denke aber du möchtest diesen Artikel lesen.. dort ist beschrieben wie der GRUB(2) auch auf eine Partition installiert werden kann - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Installation
<kubine> Title: Installation › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-17
<beaver74> bestimmt voll der Sack :)
<beaver74> ups :)
<miracee> moin
<miracee> blöde Frage - aber wie stelle ich die default locale um?
<miracee> so, dass alle existierenden user zukuenftig diese locale per default nutzen
<anginsan> hallo Linuxgemeinde ;)
<vectory__> miracee: default configs liegen in /etc
<miracee> vectory__: das reichte nicht
<miracee> vectory__: und ich meinte - ohne es in profile anzupassen
<miracee> aber ich habe es glaube ihc gefunden
<miracee> system will nur grad nicht wieder booten
<vectory__> miracee: meinst du für terminal oder ... ok, terminal
<keule> guten morgen 
<keule> befinden sich schon user unter den lebenden ?
<vectory__> miracee: /etc/bash.bashrc wäre mein tip
<vectory__> keule: metafrage :)
<keule> hehe ;) 
<keule> moin 
<anginsan> moin moin
<keule> sry, brauchte erst einmal einen kaffee.   mein anliegen ist:    ich bin ein linux-neuling und versuche möglichst alles unter linux zu fahren.  jedoch spiele ich auch gerne mal eine runde poker ;)  ich bekomme es jedoch nicht ans laufen, seitdem ich auf 12.04 unterwegs bin. auch mit playonlinux geht es nicht
<Fussel> wie bekomm ich den externen monitor zum laufen? er wird nicht erkannt, und die Fn-taste geht nicht, und es ist ein gma500 grafikchip
<apollo13> keule: und jetzt sollen wir raten was für ein poker du meinst?
<Fussel> geht sowas nicht über flash im browser?
<miracee> vectory__: ich meinte fuer alles
<miracee> aber immerhin konsole ist schonmal in einer sprache, die ich verstehe
<miracee> ich gehe davon aus, die locale-abhaengige software darf ich neu installieren
<apollo13> nö
<keule> tut mir leid...  vor dem ersten kaffee bin ich noch nicht ganz da.  pokerstars
<apollo13> keule: mit etwas glück rennt das nicht, ergo wenns nicht tut können wir dir nicht viel helfen
<keule> habe das hier gefunden und werde das mal so probieren 
<apollo13> (du kannst maximal virtualbox mit nem windows installieren oder so)
<keule> aber auf 11.04 bzw blackbuntu lief es super.  da war wine allerdings schon vorinstalliert
<keule> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=2899
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - PokerStars Latest (at appdb.winehq.org)
<miracee> vectory__: abre trotzedem danke
<apollo13> keule: ja mach was dort steht, aber wenns dann noch immer nicht geht hast du wahrscheinlich pech
<keule> ich zpck ja nicht viel :(  aber poker muss  laufen !!
<vectory__> wenns dort steht, wirds auch gehen :)
<miracee> Fussel: welche gui?
<Fussel> hm?
<miracee> Fussel: gnome, kde, xfce?
<Fussel> achso, unity
<keule> ich könnt wine(n)
<miracee> Fussel: unity kenne ich nicht - aber unter irgendwo solltes es auch da unter einstellungen etwas geben
<miracee> Fussel: aber - wieso funktioniert fn nicht?
<miracee> Fussel: ich erinnere mich, dass mir ein system fn und ctrl-alt vertauscht hat
<miracee> also fn+f6 ergab f6 und ctrl-alt+f6 ergab externer monitor
<Fussel> ne, des wirkt nicht
<miracee> also genau verdreht - consolenwechsel mit fn und das andere mit ctrl-alt
<Fussel> früher mit dem ppa war alles besser :s
<miracee> japp
<miracee> Fussel: unter xfce ist es einstellungen -> anzeige - wo Du das klicken kannst
<Fussel> etwas ironisch :D
<miracee> ich gehe davon aus, dass da etwas aehnliches klickbsares unter unity zu finden ist
<Fussel> joa, darstellung und monitore, aber da ist nix zum klicksen
<miracee> Fussel: und du bist dir sicher, dass du keinen kabelbruch oder wackeler hast?
<Fussel> jup
<miracee> der monitor /beamer ist an - laeuft und funktioniert mit anderen?
<Fussel> der ist normalerweise an nem blechkasten dran
<miracee> was ist das denn fuer ein laptop?
<Fussel> ein dell inspirion 1210
<Fussel> ohne m
<miracee> hast du damit schonmal einen externen zum laufen bekommen?
<miracee> geht es unter einenm anderen OS?
<miracee> also, kannst du hardware problem wirklcih ausschliessen?
<Fussel> unter 8.04 und 10.04 gings mit dem ppa zu dem gma500
<miracee> fussel: eigentlich sollte es einstecken und gluecklich sein - gehne
<miracee> Fussel: es sei denn es ist im bios deaktiviert oder so
<miracee> Fussel: sorry - aber mehr ideen habe ich dann leier auch nicht
<Fussel> danke trotzdem miracee :)
<saugkraft> Guten Morgen ;)
<Seymour> Moinsen
<Seymour> Jemand zu Hause?
<saugkraft> Jo
<Seymour> Meine Aktualisierungsverwaltung brachte eine Fehlermeldung "Installation von Paketen erforderlich, denen nicht vertraut werden kann"
<Seymour> "Diese Aktion würde die Installation von Paketen aus nicht authentifizierten Software-Paketquellen erfordern."
<Seymour> Details: gdb
<Fussel> Seymour, hab ich auch, einfach abwarten
<Seymour> Fussel, warten auf was?
<Fussel> Seymour, in spätestens n par tagen gibts den fehler nimmi
<Seymour> und was sind "zurückportierte Aktualisierungen"?
<Fussel> keine ahnung
<Noobuntu81> moin Leute :)
<Noobuntu81> weiß jemand wie ich eine Programm in der .desktop Datei so einstelle, dass es mit root Rechten ausgeführt wird?
<Noobuntu81> wohl noch keiner richtig wach^^
<Noobuntu81> ich müsste diesen Befehl: Exec=/usr/share/mucommander/mucommander.sh so schreiben, dass er mit rootrechten ausgeführt wird...
<Noobuntu81> den Dateien habe ich schon root-Rechte gegeben aber das Problem besteht nach wie vor..
<koem> Hi, ich habe eine Datei mit diesem Namen: abc \:*?"<>|    Wenn ich in einem Script teste, ob diese Datei existiert ( [ -e "$1" ] ), dann kriege ich dummerweise ein false zurück (Datei existiert nicht). Wie kann ich die ganzen Sonderzeichen vernünftig maskiere im Script?
<Noobuntu81> koes: schau dir doch mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash unter dem Punkt "Spezielle Aktionen, wenn ein Befehl nicht gefunden wird"
<kubine> Title: Bash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Noobuntu81> koem
<Noobuntu81> *
<Noobuntu81> ^^
<koemski> sorry, musste mich gerade umnennen ... war eben noch "koem"
<Noobuntu81> kein ding^^
<koemski> Noobuntu81: ja, ich weiß... aber die Datei heißt nunmal so :-)
<Noobuntu81> habs net gesehen...is noch zu früh :D
<Noobuntu81> ja aber du kannst so eine Abfrage einbauen
<koemski> ??
<Noobuntu81> die all deine gewünschten Zeichen überprüft
<Noobuntu81> cmd_ohne_hash ist da z.B. nur ein Platzhalter
<Noobuntu81> da könnten jetzt deine Zeichen stehen
<koemski> sorry, verstehe nicht
<koemski> cmd_ohne_hash?
<Noobuntu81> hast du dir das skript angeschaut?
<koemski> momento
<koemski> sehe den Link nicht, musste mich aber um 10:02 kurz abmelden und wieder anmelden
<dadrc> koemski, um das in 'nem Skript zu benutzen, wirst du \ und " noch mal extra escapen müssen, denk ich. 
<Noobuntu81> (10:04:48) Noobuntu81: koes: schau dir doch mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash unter dem Punkt "Spezielle Aktionen, wenn ein Befehl nicht gefunden wird"
<kubine> Title: Bash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Die Zeichen  \:*?"<>| müssen escaped werden.
<bekks> Ohne Escaping kann ein Test wie -e nicht funktionieren.
<koemski> bekks, dadrc: ja, nur ist es so, dass die Datei ja nicht hart im Script steht, sonder per Kommandozeile übergeben wird. Da kann ich dann nix mehr escapen
<koemski> Noobuntu81: gib mir bitte nochmal den Link zum script
<Noobuntu81>  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash unter dem Punkt "Spezielle Aktionen, wenn ein Befehl nicht gefunden wird"
<kubine> Title: Bash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> koemski, wenn es bei Übergeben nicht möglich ist, muss es halt dein Skript selber machen
<Longbottom> koemski: Nun ja, [ -e "$1" ] ist schon korrekt, und hier geht es auch mit dem komischen Dateinamen. Die Frage ist höchstens, wie übergibt man das dem Script. Das kann dir die bash aber beantworten mit: script.sh abc<tab>. Schaut dann so aus: ./script.sh abc\ \\\:\*\?\"\<\>\|   - Muss jetzt aber weg, cu.
<bekks> Wieso solltest du da nicht escapen können?
<koemski> Noobuntu81: verstehe
<bekks> koemski: Siehe Longbottom 
<Noobuntu81> koemski: so ne Funktion kann man dann öfters einbauen
<koemski> ja, habe den Namen natürlich mit <tab> auf der Kommandozeile vervollständigen lassen bei scriptaufruf
<koemski> ich mach mich mal ans Werk
<koemski> Danko!
<Noobuntu81> koemski: happy coding :D
<Noobuntu81> weiß jemand vlt mir bei meinem mucommander problem zu helfen?
<bekks> Warum willst du mucommander als root ausführen?
<Noobuntu81> weil ich sonst nicht Dateien in gewisse Verzeichnisse kopieren darf
<koemski> wow! die Tab-Vervollständigung hat nicht korrekt gefunzt! uff, selber auf Kommandozeile escapen und es klappt - ich bin entgeistert
<bekks> Noobuntu81: sudo cp kann das.
<Noobuntu81> aber nicht über den mucommander
<bekks> In welches Verzeichnis willst Du denn was kopieren?
<Noobuntu81> es ist nichts Einmaliges
<Noobuntu81> ich will den mucommander generell mit rootrechten benutzen können
<Noobuntu81> das was ich eben erwähnt habe war nur ein Beispiel
<bekks> Davon rate ich dir im Interesse der Langlebigkeit deines Systems sehr dringend ab.
<Noobuntu81> lieb von dir aber ich weiß schon was ich da tue^^
<bekks> Das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. sudo cp tut genau das was Du möchtest, graphische Anwendungen bekommen mit gksu oder kdesudo root-Rechte.
<Noobuntu81> wie müsste ich dann diesen Befehl hier anpassen? Exec=/usr/share/mucommander/mucommander.sh
<bekks> ! sudo > Noobuntu81 
<kubine>  Noobuntu81: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<bekks> Und ich rate Dir hiermit ganz offiziell von dem ab, was Du da vorhast.
<Noobuntu81> es handelt sich um eine .desktop datei
<Noobuntu81> kann man da sudo überhaupt einbauen?
<bekks> Ist mucommander ein graphisches Tool, oder läuft es in einem Terminal?
<Noobuntu81> graphisch
<Noobuntu81> es ist eine .jar Datei und hat ein skript
<Noobuntu81> aber es wurde kein menüeintrag gemacht
<Noobuntu81> deswegen musste ich das selber machen..
<bekks> Dann wird wohl gksu oder kdesudo die bessere Wahl sein. Wie ich vorhin sagte.
<Noobuntu81> hat geklappt
<Noobuntu81> bekks: danke dir!
<bekks> Dass es klappt ist klar. Lies Dir bitte den Artikel durch.
<Noobuntu81> mach ich
<Noobuntu81> ich hab noch das Problem das ich 2 Monitor habe wo es etwas mühseelig ist
<Noobuntu81> Fenster hin und her zu verschieben mit der maus
<Noobuntu81> ich hab mal "grid" kurz abgestellt damit die Fenster sich nicht "splitten
<Noobuntu81> aber es hat nichts geholfen
<Noobuntu81> wenn ich mit der Maus an den rechten Rand des 1. Monitors gehe verhakt der sich da ein wenig ehe ich in den 2. Monitor komme
<bekks> Das dient dazu, ein Fenster auf einem Monitor zu lassen. Wenn man es weiter verschieben will, übergeht man das "Verhaken" einfach.
<Noobuntu81> mein workaround ist das ich die Maus mit voller Wucht ins andere Monitor ziehen muss damit es sich nicht verhakt..kann man das "Verhaken" nicht komplett abstellen?
<bekks> VOlle Wucht ist unnötig. Einfach nur normal weiterbewegen reicht völlig aus.
<Noobuntu81> die 1-2 Sekunden nerven aber schon auf Dauer..
<geser> Noobuntu81: bei den Bildschirmeinstellungen im Gnome-Control-Center (gnome-control-center display) die "Sticky edges" abschalten
<Noobuntu81> geser: danke!
<LupusE> hi
<Noobuntu81> hi
<Noobuntu81> würdet ihr mir eher zu vmware oder virtualbox raten?
<ppq> Noobuntu81: virtualbox reicht in der regel. und es ist frei, von dem usb addon mal abgesehen.
<ppq> vmware esxi ist zwar für privaten gebrauch und mit eingeschränktem funktionsumfang kostenlos, aber oft overkill
<Noobuntu81> da würde ich dann eh workspace benutzen
<ppq> achso. dann kannst du auch gleich virtualbox nehmen.
<Noobuntu81> aber wenn virtualbox weniger Ressourcen braucht wäre mir das lieber
<ppq> das nimmt sich nicht viel
<Noobuntu81> ah ok
<err-or> hi, jemand cyrus mit ldap am laufen? Habe den User cyrus in mein LDAP-Verzeichnis aufgenommen, testsaslauthd funktioniert. Wenn ich mich mit cyradm --user cyrus --server localhost anmelde ist noch alles ok. Wenn ich dann allerdings cm user.me@mailserver.de ausfuehre bekomme ich ein permission denied. Jemand nen Tipp?
<matzexh> hallo, seit dem upgrade zu 12.04 gibt es ja ein neues audio center, dort kann ich nur noch sound über die standardausgabe ausgeben, sachen wie hdmi werden nicht angeboten, irgendjemand eine idee?
<matzexh> mit sudo aplay -l bekomme ich die hdmi geräte bzw. ausgaben angezeigt
<TheInfinity> matzexh: properitäre treiber der grafikkarte sind installiert?
<matzexh> das ist ein thinkpad x220 mit intel hd 3000 grafik, da werden keine proprietären treiber angeboten. vor dem upgrade hat alles funktioniert
<Nightwolf> ich habe irgendwie jede menge pakete, die keinem ppa zugeordnet sind. gibt's irgendwie ein tool die zu aktualisieren?
<TheInfinity> Nightwolf: im zweifel erstmal alle deinstallieren.
<TheInfinity> Nightwolf: weil im zweifel n größeres sicherheitsrisiko
<TheInfinity> Nightwolf: im zweifel: ppa-purge
<jokrebel_> Nightwolf: PPA =|= bessere Pakete! Sei froh wenn das meiste aus den "echten" Quellen stammt.
<HaPennyBacon> er meint sicherlich Pakete die er irgendwann per Hand installiert hat
<TheInfinity> jokrebel_: ich fürchte fast eher dass es sich dabei um manuell installierte debs handelt
<jokrebel_> oO!
<Nightwolf> ja, manuell installiert 
<HaPennyBacon> musst halt von hand abklappern ob's was neues gibt
<Nightwolf> dafür geht halt fast ein we drauf bei einem ubuntu, das seit 3 jahren jeden tag intensiv für verschiedene dinge benutzt wird xD
<Nightwolf> (ich übertreibe)
<HaPennyBacon> so viele, müssen ja hunderte sein
<matzexh> naja lieber mal die arbeit machen und das alles in ppa's überführen bzw. schauen ob du da wirklich noch alles brauchst
<Nightwolf> sind so 170
<HaPennyBacon> o____________O
<ring0> Nightwolf, dann hast du dein system ja schon schön zerfrickelt
<TheInfinity> Nightwolf: empfehlung: ausser in absoluten ausnahmefällen NIEMALS debs manuell installieren
<TheInfinity> Nightwolf: ausserdem gib mal dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall
<Nightwolf> nein, ich nutze das einfach viel
<HaPennyBacon> schon deswegen würde ich neu installieren und nur noch das nehmen was ich wirklich brauche
<TheInfinity> !nopaste > Nightwolf
<kubine>  Nightwolf: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<TheInfinity> Nightwolf: man braucht de facto keine manuell installierten debs.
<matzexh> zu der sache mit dem hdmi audio hat keiner ne idee?
<Nightwolf> TheInfinity: wenn es nur debs gibt?
<TheInfinity> Nightwolf: sucht man sich n anderen weg.
<Nightwolf> wie?
<TheInfinity> Nightwolf: normalerweise braucht man eine spezifische app nicht.
<HaPennyBacon> kann ich echt nicht glauben das so 170 Pakete zusammenkommen sollen
<TheInfinity> Nightwolf: wie gesagt, mach mal "dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall" und gib uns das ergebnis
<mathiasmn> Hi, ich habe mal wieder ein Problem mit meinem RAID 5 die Log ausgaben stehen hier http://pastebin.com/tW28KXsR . Und zwar wird von Zeit zu Zeit /dev/sdd1 einfach nicht hinzugefügt. Und --add funktioniert auch nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache? Danke!
<kubine> Title: raid - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<MBec> moin
<MBec> hat schon mal wer libreoffice draw zeichnungen als pdf exportiert?
<MBec> ich hab unter ubuntu 11.04 das problem, dass schraffuren beim pdf export nicht mit gezeichnet werden
<k1l> MBec: kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das schonmal jemand gemacht hat :)
<MBec> witzpille
<MBec> der export als png funktioniert ohne probleme, beim pdf wirds versaut er mir saemtliche schraffuren
<MBec> -wirds
<mubbes> Hallo
<MBec> png ist dem falle halt suboptimal, da latex mir die zeichnungen besser skaliert, wenn sie als pdf vorliegen
<mubbes> ich suche eine Meinung zu einem Problem bei der Installation von Ubuntu mit Debootstrap und Schroot in einer verschlüsselten Partition mit lvm. 
<geser> mubbes: gibt es eine Fehlermeldung?
<Funatiker> MBec, Dia kann in .tex exportieren. Kann LibreOffice Draw das nicht? Im Zweifelsfall nimmst du SVG als kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner
<MBec> Funatiker: svg hab ich gerade bereits getestet
<MBec> das wollte nicht
<mubbes> Ja !!! update-grub funktioniert nicht. grub-mkconfig sagt unter /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober "umount: /var/lib/os-prober/mount: not mounted" und "rmdir: failed to remove `/var/lib/os-prober/mount': Device or resource busy"
<MBec> zumindest nicht mit den packages die ich hier nutze
<MBec> .tex kann draw ebenfalls nicht
<Funatiker> MBec, auf welche Art und Weise wollte .svg nicht?
<MBec> Funatiker: unkown graphics extension
<mubbes> geser: sagt Dir meine Fehlermeldung etwas?
<geser> mubbes: leider nicht
<IchEsseDichAuf> hi, ich kann eine rechner in meinen lan nicht aus nautilus per sftp erreichen, ein ssh in der console läuft problemlos
<IchEsseDichAuf> s/eine/einen/
<Funatiker> IchEsseDichAuf, bekommst du Fehlermeldungen?
<IchEsseDichAuf> »sftp://192.168.0.23/« konnte nicht angezeigt werden.
<IchEsseDichAuf> Fehler: Überprüfung des Server-Schlüssels fehlgeschlagen
<IchEsseDichAuf> Bitte wählen Sie einen anderen Betrachter und versuchen Sie es erneut.
<Funatiker> IchEsseDichAuf, diese Meldung bekommt man normalerweise, wenn sie der Key geändert hat (nach einem früheren sftp-Zugriff)
<IchEsseDichAuf> Funatiker:  warum läuft dann ssh auf console problemlos?
<Funatiker> IchEsseDichAuf, weil sich Nautilus und ssh an unterschiedliche n Orten die bekannten SSH-Keys merken
<Funatiker> IchEsseDichAuf, außerdem ist ssh und sftp nicht dasselbe.
<IchEsseDichAuf> oh, danke. weiß du wo nautilus seine keys aufbewahrt, ist es der gnome schlüsselbund?
<Funatiker> IchEsseDichAuf, ich gehe davon aus. Bin mir aber nicht sicher
<IchEsseDichAuf> leider nichts in seahorse davon zu sehen
<IchEsseDichAuf> hmmm, jetzt bekomme ich "Fehler: Zeitüberschreitung beim Anmelden
<IchEsseDichAuf> Bitte wählen Sie einen anderen Betrachter und versuchen Sie es erneut."
<Funatiker> IchEsseDichAuf, hast du dich vergewissert, dass der fragliche Host sftp anbietet?
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie kann man sich vergewissern?
<IchEsseDichAuf> es ist eine ubuntu 10.04 kiste, ich bin mir eigentlich fast sicher, dass ich schon mit der irgenwann sftp kontakt hatte
<Haraldo> 12.04, Xubuntu: Wo kann ich denn die NTP-Server-Liste editieren? Unter System/Datum und Uhrzeit kann ich nur wählen zwischen "manuell" und "Abgleich mit Internet-Servern aufrecht erhalten".
<Funatiker> HaPennyBacon, eigentlich hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit#Xfce
<kubine> Title: Systemzeit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Funatiker> Haraldo, *
<Haraldo> Funatiker, danke sehr, so las ich es auch nach, doch kann ich nichts editieren.
<Funatiker> Haraldo, alternativ auch in  /etc/ntp.conf
<Haraldo> Funatiker, ah, danke schön.
<Haraldo> Prima, händisch editiert, und ich dachte, dass ginge, wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, auch über System/Zeit, dass man die Server dort editieren kann, leider Fehlanzeige.
<betz0r> dieser artikel hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Totem/DVB#Ubuntu-11-10 wurde für 11.10 angepasst weil dort das plugin zu alt war für den totem player, was wahrscheinlich in 12.04 wieder der fall sein wird, zumindest hab ich dieselben probleme. das ppa bietet jedoch für precise nichts an. wie bekomme ich denn das 11.10er .deb paket?
<kubine> Title: DVB › Totem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> betz0r, da wirst du wohl warten müssen, bis jemand es an 12.04 angepasst hat und über dieses oder ein anderes ppa wieder anbietet
<betz0r> dann führt wohl kein weg an den qtlibs vorbei, super
<ring0> betz0r, du kannst doch einen player nutzen, der nicht auf diese angewiesen ist
<betz0r> ring0, vlc gefällt mir hier gar nicht, totem kann ich nicht testen, me-tv startet nicht (keine logeinträge), viel bleibt nicht mehr als kaffeine 
<ring0> betz0r, mplayer
<ring0> betz0r, me-tv sollte in der nächsten version auch wieder problemlos starten, ist ja ein bekannter bug
<betz0r> okay
<ring0> betz0r, für den mplayer gäbe es auch den smplayer z.b. als gui
<betz0r> ring0, ich sehe gerade mit mplayer-gui jedoch ruckelt das bild hier furchtbar
<ring0> betz0r, dann würde ich mal mit dem verwendeten video treiber und einstellungen experimentieren. alternativ mal den smplayer probieren, afaik bietet der noch mehr optionen
<betz0r> is mir jetzt egal, kaffeine rennt schon, aber danke :-)
<ring0> betz0r, ok, dann halt nicht. viel spaß mit den qt-libs. mplayer, mplayer-gui, smplayer laufen hier ruckelfrei :)
<bunyip> ja, mplayer, smplayer und vlc hier ohne probbleme, me-tv muss ich gleich mal testen, ob es inzwischen geht.
<jokrebel_> Hab hier einen rechner mit älterer analog-TV-Karte. Audio muß mittels separatem Kabel von der TV zur Soundkarte geleitet werden. Leider hab ich nur Ton, wenn ich die Sound-Einstellungen offen habe. Schließe ich dies Fenster ist kurz drauf auch der Ton weg. wenn ich Pulseaudio kille kommt der ton kurz (bis Pulseaudio wieder selbsttätig startet).
<ring0> jokrebel, ich nehme mal an pavucontrol hast du probiert?
<jokrebel_> ring0: Nö. danke werd ich gleich mal installieren.
<Noobuntu81> servus zusammen
<ring0> jokrebel, für den fall der fälle http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio#pavucontrol
<kubine> Title: PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Noobuntu81> ich bin total verzweifelt mit meinem gastsystem debian
<Noobuntu81> ich kann mit ubuntu nicht drauf zugreifen...
<Noobuntu81> nicht mal anpingen lässt er sich
<Noobuntu81> aber debian kann ubuntu anpingen
<Noobuntu81> weiß jemand woran es liegen könnte
<Noobuntu81> die smb.config sind nahezu identisch
<bastik> Hi, ich bekomme 404 beim update: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/restricted existiert nicht
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu/dists/oneiric/restricted (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<Noobuntu81> jemand ne idee?
<kultviech> drwxr-sr-x  2 root bind
<kultviech> welche rechte hat bind
<kultviech> ?
<kultviech> also wegen dem r-s ... was bedeutet das s?
<Noobuntu81> kultviech: http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<kubine> Title: Linux permissions (at www.zzee.com)
<Frickelpit> set user or  group  ID  on  execution (s)
<Frickelpit> siehe man chmod
<Noobuntu81> punkt 6.2.
<Noobuntu81> niemand ne idee?
<Noobuntu81> laut google kann es an den iptables, firewall, nat oder postrouting liegen Oo
<Noobuntu81> und davon habe ich bis auf die firewall 0 plan
<sdx23> du sagst weder, welche Virtualisierung du verwendest noch welche Netzwerkeinstellungen darin - wie soll man da eine Idee haben? :)
<niemand> vorher wars noch jemand, nun bins ich
<Noobuntu81> sdx23: ja wenn mir keiner helfen will^^
<Noobuntu81> sdx23: virtualbox
<Noobuntu81> sdx23: standardeinstellungen
<bekks> Du lieferst VIEL zu wenig Informationen.
<Noobuntu81> ja tut mir leid^^
<bekks> Welche Einstellungen _ganz_ _genau_?
<dAnjou> Noobuntu81: wenn du hier hilfe willst, solltest du nach längeren abständen deine frage wiederholen .. und zwar möglichst zusammengefasst in *einem* post
<bekks> Und welche _Versionen_ _ganz_ _genau_?
<Noobuntu81> 4.1.12
<bekks> Noobuntu81: Es gibt mindestens vier verschiedene "Standardeinstellungen" - abhängig davon, wie man seine VM konfiguriert.
<Noobuntu81> also ich habe meistens auf weiter geklickt..
<bekks> Meistens. Das kann alles bedeuten.
<Noobuntu81> immer*
<niemand> Wie hast du das Netzwerk konfiguriert Noobuntu81?
<Noobuntu81> niemand: gar nicht
<niemand> Bei Host-only erklärt sich alles
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Default ist NAT, und das bedeutet dass der Host den Gast nicht direkt erreichen kann.
<bekks> Wie im Handbuch von Virtualbox meterweise beschrieben :)
<niemand> bekks, wer weiß, was er als einstellung hat?
<Noobuntu81> Attached to: NAT
<niemand> Vl verwendet auch auch nur die falschen IP-Adressen
<bekks> Noobuntu81: Ich hätte gerne folgende Ausgaben in einem Pastebin: lsb_release -a; uname -a; VBoxManage showvminfo NameDeinerVM
<Noobuntu81> da gibt es sogar 5 Einstellungen..
<bekks> ! nopaste > Noobuntu81 
<kubine>  Noobuntu81: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<sdx23> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Netzwerk hilft
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<niemand> Noobuntu81, und ich möchte deine Vorgehensweise des Pingens (kommando + ausgabe pasten)
<Noobuntu81> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408352/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<niemand> lol
<Noobuntu81> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408357/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Was könnte "NameDeinerVM" bedeuten?
<niemand> Noobuntu81, VBoxManage list vms zeit dir die namen auf, sogar richtig mit anführungszeichen
<Noobuntu81> Debian Server heißt die
<niemand> Dann mach "" drum rum
<niemand> Welchen Ping hast du hier gepasted? vom gast oder host aus?
<Noobuntu81> vom host aus
<eipi-1> hi, ich hab grade das upgrade von 11.10 auf 12.04 gemacht und jetzt startet kein X server mehr. ein spt-get upgrade spuckt aus, dass es probleme mit einigen dependencies gibt, darunter auch libgtk2.0-0:i386 welches von den scheinbar nicht installierten paketen libxcursor1:i386 und libxrandr2:i386 abhängt. Wie kann ich diese Abhängigkeiten am besten lösen oder nachinstallieren? Das System ist übrigens ein 64bit System
<Noobuntu81> muss da noch ein escapezeichen rein?
<bekks> Nein.
<niemand> Falls es immernoch nicht geht, sieh dir die asugabe von list vms an
<Noobuntu81> jetzt^^
<niemand> paste?
<Noobuntu81> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408362/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> eipi-1: hoffen dass nicht durch übermässigen PPA-Konsum zusehr vermurkst, dieselben deaktiveren, upgrade und mit Glück geht dann was.
<bekks> Noobuntu81: Und jetzt bitte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Netzwerk lesen.
<kubine> Title: Netzwerk › VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Noobuntu81> ok
<xubuntu015> sers an alle
<niemand> Noobuntu81, http://www.nwlab.net/tutorials/virtualbox/ "Bedingt durch den NAT-Router ist per Default kein Verbindungsaufbau vom Host oder aus dem LAN zu einem Gast möglich."
<kubine> Title: Virtual Networking mit VirtualBox :: network lab (at www.nwlab.net)
<niemand> ist im Wiki verlinkt
<Noobuntu81> ich es jetzt auf Internes Netztwerk geändert
<niemand> und gehts jetzt?
<Noobuntu81> allerdings ist im gast jetzt keine Netzwerkverbindung mehr vorhanden..
<bekks> "Internes Netzwerk" heisst - keine Verbindung ausser zu einer anderen VM.
<Noobuntu81> aber wenigstens zum host dachte ich
<bekks> "Host-Only" könnte was bedeuten?
<niemand> Dann mach halt eine Brücke
<Noobuntu81> es muss aber auch der host auf hast zugreifen und umgekehrt
<niemand> Wenn du ein lokales, privates und geschlossenes Netzwerk hast
<bekks> Das geht ALLES auch mit NAT.
<bekks> Man müsste nur den Artikel bitte auch komplette lesen.
<niemand> finde ich aber wesentlich komplizierter
<bekks> Man kann ja auch zwei Netzwerkadapter konfigurieren.
<bekks> host-only für Host-Guest und NAT für Internet.
<Noobuntu81> dann würd es in beide Richtungen laufen?
<bekks> In welche beiden Richtungen?
<Noobuntu81> gast zu host und umgekehrt
<bekks> Schrieb ich ja eben.
<niemand> Noobuntu81, auf wen/was beziehst du dich?
<Noobuntu81> auf den ping-befehl jetzt nur bezogen
<niemand> auf welche einstellung?
<bekks> host-only bedeutet "Verbindung nur zwischen Host und Gast".
<niemand> bridge oder host-only + NAT?
<bekks> Geht beides.
<bekks> NAT only geht auch.
<Noobuntu81> Die Host-only Variante ermöglicht es, vom Gast-System nur auf das Host System zuzugreifen.
<niemand> wissen wir
<bekks> Noobuntu81: Und vom Host auf den Gast.
<Noobuntu81> ich teste das mal
<Noobuntu81> was muss man noch einstellen wenn man es NAT only machen will?
<bekks> Steht in dem Artikel den du offensichtlich nicht gelesen hast.
<Noobuntu81> der ist wirklich nicht so lang
<Noobuntu81> ich hab ihn 2 mal durchgelesen
<niemand> aber nix gemerkt
<niemand> RTFW - Read the fucking Wiki
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Netzwerk#Portweiterleitung 
<bekks> Noobuntu81: Da steht das mit der Portweiterleitung.
<niemand> Und ich bin der Meinung, dass es damit noch viel einfacher geht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Netzwerk#Netzwerkbruecke
<niemand> bin mal afk, viel spaß noch bekks 
<eipi-1> sdx23: nach dem deaktivieren der paketquellen kann ich nach wie vor kein upgrade machen, da die selben abhängigkeitsprobleme existieren
<TheInfinity> eipi-1: ppa-purge ausgeführt?
<eipi-1> TheInfinity: Nein, nur die listen aus sources.list.d/ entfernt. für ppa-purge müsste ich erstmal rausfinden wie die ganzen PPAs hiessen :/
<eipi-1> TheInfinity: Gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit oder sollte ich einfach anfangen...
<jokrebel_> ring0: Hab es zwar nicht verstanden, aber wichtig ist, dass es jetzt klappt. Danke nochmal.
<Noobuntu81> bekks: ich hab die Portweiterleitung aktiviert, die ip's eingetragen und den port 80 weitergeleitet..
<Noobuntu81> der ping funktioniert aber nicht :/
<bekks> Dann hast du etwas falsch gemacht dabei.
<bekks> Nopaste wieder die Ausgabe von VBoxManage showvminfo NameDeinerVM.
<Noobuntu81> mom
<Noobuntu81> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408367/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Das kann nicht funktionieren.
<bekks> Welcher User startet die VM? "noobuntu" oder "root"?
<Noobuntu81> das mache ich über die grafische Übersicht
<bekks> Beantworte meine Frage bitte.
<bekks> Welcher User meldet sich an und startet dann die VM?
<Noobuntu81> meldet sich wo an?
<bekks> Am Bankschalter.
<bekks> An deinem Rechner natürlich.
<Noobuntu81> auf dem host hab ich nur den user cv
<bekks> Und der meldet sich an, und startet dann die vm?
<Noobuntu81> ja
<bekks> Dann kann deine Portweiterleitung nicht funktionieren.
<bekks> Auf dem Host musst du zwingend einen Port größer 1024 benutzen, und nicht 80.
<Noobuntu81> 8080?
<bekks> Wenn das größer ist als 1024, dann ja. :)
<bekks> 172.16.42.3:8080 und 10.0.2.15:80 -- Ping wird nicht funktionieren, weil Ping weder TCP benutzt, noch Port 80.
<Noobuntu81> also bei beiden 8080 eintragen?
<bekks> Was funktionieren wird, ist der Zugriff auf den Webserver im Gast über http://172.16.42.3:8080 aufgerufen auf deinem Host. Nach einem Neustart der VM nachdem Du die Portweiterleitung geändert hast.
<bekks> Wieso auf beiden?
<bekks> Auf welchem Port läuft denn der Webserver im Gast, auf den Du zugreifen willst?
<Noobuntu81> 80
<bekks> Also ist "auf beiden 8080" wohl völlig sinnfrei.
<Noobuntu81> ok
<Noobuntu81> der ping ist mir eigentlich auch wurscht, mir ist nur wichtig dass sich beide finden
<Noobuntu81> und zwar in beiden "Richtungen"
<bekks> Tun sie.
<bekks> Wenn Du die benötigten Portweiterleitungen konfiguriert hast.
<Noobuntu81> ich test das jetzt mit deiner Konfiguration
<Noobuntu81> It works! :)
<Noobuntu81> heute echt was dazu gelernt^^
<Noobuntu81> aber wieso muss der port auf dem host größer wie 1024 sein?
<bekks> Alle kleineren Ports sind sog. "priviledged ports" und dürfen nur von root geöffnet werden.
<eipi-1> Noobuntu81: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_(Protokoll)#Standardisierung
<Noobuntu81> system ports
<Funatiker> bekks, jetzt hast du die ganze SPannung vernichtet >.<
<ring0> jokrebel_, gerne
<Noobuntu81> bekks: ich hab den Test nur von Gast zu Host gemacht, da klappts aber umgekehrt nicht...
<bekks> "da klappts aber umgekehrt nicht" soll was genau bedeuten?
<niemand> noch immer nicht?
<bekks> Und von welchem Test redest Du?
<Noobuntu81> wenn ich die ip des gasts im host eingebe erscheint keine seite
<Noobuntu81> umgekehrt allerdings schon
<bekks> Weil Du wieder vergessen hast was ich oben schrieb.
<bekks> Und VORHIN hast Du bestätigt, dass es funktioniert.
<Noobuntu81> ja vom gast zum host klappte ich habs aber nicht umgekehrt ausprobiert
<Noobuntu81> sry..
<bekks> Ich habe Dir vorhin nur den Weg vom Host zum Gast erklärt.
<Noobuntu81> ich hab die ports dann vertauscht
<bekks> Was auch immer Du da probiert haben willst und mit "it works! :)" bestätigt hast.
<Noobuntu81> das war der inhalt der site im browser
<bekks> Das war der Weg vom Host zum Gast.
<Noobuntu81> richtig
<Noobuntu81> ne sry
<niemand> "wenn ich die ip des gasts im host eingebe erscheint keine seite"
<Noobuntu81> vom gast zum hist
<Noobuntu81> host*
<bekks> Vorhin habe ich NUR den Weg vom HOST zum GAST erklärt.
<Noobuntu81> der hat nicht geklappt
<bekks> Und überhaupt nichts anderes.
<bekks> 0517 200114 < Noobuntu81> ich test das jetzt mit deiner Konfiguration
<bekks> 0517 200152 < Noobuntu81> It works! :)
<Noobuntu81> ich bin in dabei in das gastsystem gegangen, habe im browser http://172.16.42.3:8080/ aufgerufen => it works
<bekks> Dann mach DAS vom Host aus.
<bekks> 0517 195601 <+bekks> Was funktionieren wird, ist der Zugriff auf den Webserver im Gast über http://172.16.42.3:8080 aufgerufen auf deinem Host.
<bekks> Die letzten vier Worte in dem Satz ;)
<Noobuntu81> 172.16.42.3 ist aber mein host
<bekks> Richtig.
<Noobuntu81> ok das geht
<bekks> Und da Du NAT verwendest UND eine Portweiterleitung eingerichtet hast mit der IP vom HOST und Port 8080 rufst du selbstverständlich die IP des HOSTS mit dem Port 8080 auf - auf deinem Host.
<bekks> Wenn Du den Host vom Gast aus erreichen willst, musst du die NAT IP des Hosts benutzen. Das ist in deinem Fall 10.0.2.2
<Noobuntu81> das heißt ich brauch noch eine
<bekks> Port 80.
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Virtualbox hat die automatisch (in deinem Gast) erzeugt.
<Noobuntu81> und was muss ich tun wenn ich den gast vom host aus erreichen will?
<bekks> Sach mal. Liest Du nicht mit?
<bekks> 0517 210037 <+bekks> 0517 195601 <+bekks> Was funktionieren wird, ist der Zugriff auf den Webserver im Gast über http://172.16.42.3:8080 aufgerufen auf deinem Host.
<bekks> Das hast du VORHIN bestätigt, GERADE EBEN bestätigt.
<Noobuntu81> ich seh da keine bidirektionale Verbindung, wenn ich die ip des gasts im browser des hosts eingebe funktioniert es nicht, wenn ich die ip des hosts im browser des hosts eingebe funktioniert es
<Noobuntu81> wenn ich die ip des hosts im browser des gasts eingebe funktioniert es, wenn ich die ip des gasts im browser des gasts eingebe funktioniert es nicht
<Noobuntu81> das habe ich bestätigt
<bekks> 1Was auch immer Du da siehst, die Verbindung IST bidirektional, zum einen weil sie TCP und damit Handshakes benutzt, zum anderen habe ich Dir die Erreichbarkeit beider Systeme vom jeweils anderen System aus bestätigt.
<bekks> Sowohl laut dem o.g. Artikel als auch laut der offiziellen Dokumentation von Virtualbox ist das vollkommen korrekt so.
<bekks> s/bestätigt/erklärt/.
<Noobuntu811> ok^^
<bennypr0fane> Hallo, probiere gerade 12.04 auf live-usb und kriege mein Wlan nicht zum laufen. hier ist output von lshw -C network: http://pastebin.com/mmLRHAyJ
<kubine> Title: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo lshw -C network *-network DISABLED descri - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> bennypr0fane: "firmware=N/A" < so wird das nix.
<bennypr0fane> der chip ist anscheinend irgendwie deaktiviert
<bennypr0fane> sdx23 was beduetet daS?
<sdx23> Ja, der Treiber konnte ihm keine Firmware verpassen - weil die nicht vorhanden ist.
<bennypr0fane>  "firmware=N/A" 
<bennypr0fane> wo krieg ich die her?
<Flash63> Chipsatz ist BCM43225 - siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten#Broadcom bennypr0fane
<kubine> Title: Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> und auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bennypr0fane> ich muss also das hier machen: "Broadcom-STA. Systemmodul brcm80211/bcma/brcmsmac müssen gesperrt werden, siehe Hinweise im Anhang. Ab Ubuntu 11.10 funktioniert u.U. auch direkt das Modul brcmsmac. "  ?
<bennypr0fane> was ist brcmsmac?
<sdx23> Der Name eines Moduls. Im von mir verlinkten Artikel steht genaueres.
<sdx23> (Module sind sowas wie Treiber)
<Flash63> siehe dazu auch noch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill#Modul-wl-Broadcom-STA-Treiber bennypr0fane
<kubine> Title: rfkill › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Flash63> also genannte Module sperren und den Broadcom-STA nachinstallieren bennypr0fane
<bennypr0fane> es läuft aber schon ein STA-TReiber
<bekks> Aber ohne Firmware.
<bennypr0fane> sorry, ich bin desorientiert. auf welcher der verlinkten seiten steht jetzt die genaue anleitung, wie ich das sperren kann?
<bennypr0fane> bzw. welchen treiber ich dann nachinst. muss
<bennypr0fane> ist es das: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source ?
<Flash63> suche mal nach der Firmware bennypr0fane
<Flash63> locate bcm43xx-0.fw bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw
<bekks> Sinnlos. Sie existiert nicht auf seinem System.
<bekks> Deswegen ist sie ja auch nicht geladen.
<bennypr0fane> es kommen zwei pfade raus
<bennypr0fane> /lib/firmware/brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw
<bennypr0fane> /lib/firmware/brcm/bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw
<bennypr0fane> auf der broadcomm 43xx-Seite steht das mit dem sperren und nachinstallieren, auf der rfkill-seite steht den treiber blackllisten, abe das wird erst nach Neustart wirksam. Bin mir nicht sicher, welches von beiden  ich jetzt machen muss
<bennypr0fane> bzw neustarten keinen sinn auf live-system, mein usb erlaubt kein änderun
<bennypr0fane> *sitzung speichern
<bekks> Dann ist dein Vorhaben sowieso sinnlos.
<Flash63> dann kannst Du zuerst versuchen den Broadcom-STA zu deinstallieren um den sytemtreiber brcmsmac nicht zu blockieren bennypr0fane
<bennypr0fane> Flash63 mit der oben genannten Zeile?
<bekks> Flash63: Das muss er dann bei jedem Boot machen, weil er keinen persistenten USB Stick hat.
<bennypr0fane> bekks ich will eh nur rausfinden, ob ichs überhaupt zum funktionieren bringe
<Flash63> Broadcom STA (Modul wl) ist standardmäßig nicht installiert - doch persistent bennypr0fane
<bennypr0fane> wenn ich aml live eine wlan verbindg kriege, dann werd ichs eh inst.
<bekks> bennypr0fane: Dann bau Dir einen persistenten USB Stick.
<bekks> Du kriegst es so live nicht an den Start.
<bennypr0fane> bekks hatte ich schon, der hat nicht funktioniert
<bennypr0fane> habe mit lili sub creator gebaut
<bennypr0fane> *usb
<bennypr0fane> Flash63 du meinst der TReiber bleibt trotzdem nach dem Neustart erhalten?
<bekks> Nein.
<bennypr0fane> In der LiLi Doku steht sowas wie Persistenz unter Win7 nicht unterstützt. habe den Stick unter Win7 erstellt
<Flash63> also, normaler Live-Stick = kein Broadcom STA = und funktioniert brcmsmac nicht = kein WLAN bennypr0fane
<bekks> bennypr0fane: Wo in der Doku steht das?
<bennypr0fane> moment, muss nachsehen...
<bekks> Da steht wortwörtlich: "This feature is currently not working when using VirtualBox in Windows 7 / Vista."
<bennypr0fane> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/help/guide/step3
<bennypr0fane> bekks ja genau, das meinte ich
<bekks> Du verwendest kein Virtualbox, und kannst das also völlig ignorieren.
<bennypr0fane> aber bezieht sich vlt nur auf Virtualbox..
<bekks> Deswegen steht da, dass sich das nur auf Virtualbox bezieht. ;)
<bennypr0fane> ich hab beim ersten VErsuch ein anderes ISO verwendet
<bennypr0fane> hab eines f 32 und eins f 64 bit runtergeladen
<bennypr0fane> mein PC ist 64bit
<bekks> Dann nimm 64Bit.
<bennypr0fane> aber ich hab 32 zuerst ausprobiert, mit Persistenz. hat nicht geklappt. Ich dachte, es liegt vlt am Persist. feature, dass der LiLinich ordentlich hingekriegt hat
<bennypr0fane> also probiere jetzt nochnmal 64 bit mit persist...
<bennypr0fane> das wär der hammer, wenns dann mal ...
<Flash63> hast Du eine Kabelverbindung? bennypr0fane 
<bennypr0fane> ja
<bennypr0fane> sonst wär ich aufgeschmissen
<Flash63> weil die brauchst Du um den Treiber nachzuinstallieren
<bennypr0fane> yes
<bennypr0fane> bin ich froh, dass ich deutsch kann. Im Englischsprachigen SupportKanal geht's zu wie aufm Marktplatz, und keiner antwortet
<bennypr0fane> also Leute danke erstmal, ich probier's jetzt mit persist.USB
<bennypr0fane> ciao!
<dreamon> Heut konnte ich auf einmal nichts mehr eingeben. Maus und Fenster konnte ich klicken und Steuern. Aber selbst STRG+Alt+F1 ging nicht mehr.
<dreamon> Was macht man in so einem Fall?
<bekks> Schauen, ob Magic SysRq noch funktioniert, ansonsten neustarten. Wenn der Neustart das Problem nicht löst, eine andere Tastatur benutzen.
<dreamon> Alt+Druck hab ich gemacht dann REIS eingeben.. Mußte dann aber REISUB machen.. Da bild nicht mehr richtig kam.
<bekks> Nach S ist es irgendwie - Unsinn - UB nicht einzugeben. :)
<dreamon> Ok. Also nur REI .. was macht S?
<bekks> Falsch verstanden.
<bekks> Nicht nur REIS, sondern REISUB eingeben.
<dreamon> Jaja.. das macht ja einen Komplett Reset
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> U unmounted alles (nach dem (S)ync), es wird re(B)ooted.
<bekks> Vor dem S machst du ein I, und effektiv tötet das dein System so, dass es sinnvoll ist, danach SUB auszuführen.
<matzexh> hallo, ich habe an meinen laptop einen externen bildschirm angeschlossen und möchte nun die benachrichtigungen, die über notify-osd kommen auf dem externen bildschirm haben, falls dieser angeschlossen ist, wie  mache ich das?
<sdx23> im einfachsten Fall wird's reichen, den als Primary zu setzen - was Nebenwirkungen haben kann.
<matzexh> sdx23, und den als primary zu setzen mache ich wo? rede von 12.04
<bennypr0fane> hallo, ich hab ein Problem mit meinem wlan treiber. probiere 12.04 auf einem Live-usb aus. mein wlan chip ist broadcom b43225, hier ist ein 
<bennypr0fane> sudo lshw -C network: http://pastebin.com/EMgGpxwP
<kubine> Title: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo lshw -C network *-network DISABLED descri - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bennypr0fane> bekks: ich habe alles gemacht, was in dem wiki steht
<bennypr0fane> unabhängig davon hab ich im englischen Channel die gleichen anweisungen bekommen
<bennypr0fane> aber der legacy treiber wird von der hardwareerkennung nicht aufgelistet
<bennypr0fane> habe die anweisungen aus dieser seite für die installation befolgt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx?highlight=b43
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bennypr0fane> ich frag mich ob's sinn hätte, die backport-module zu installieren... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Linux-backports-modules
<kubine> Title: Linux-backports-modules › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-18
<bennypr0fane> eine sache, die mir sehr seltsam vorkommt: unter Bodhi Linux hat lspci einen anderen chip erkannt: 4357 rev 01 statt 43225
<ring1> sagt lsusb dir aktuell 14e4:4357?
<ring1> s/lsusb/lspci
<bennypr0fane> hi ring1, die zeile für mich?
<ring1> bennypr0fane, ja
<bennypr0fane> ring 1, der wlan chip ist auf pci, nicht usb
<ring1> bennypr0fane, hab ich in der zeile danach ja geschrieben
<ring1> bennypr0fane, hast du denn mitlerweile die firmware installiert?
<bennypr0fane> ja, habe. verstehe nicht, wo diese zahlen auftauchen sollten, die du da hingeschireben hast
<ring1> bennypr0fane, wenn du lspci -n ausführst
<bennypr0fane> die beginnen hier alle mit 00 oder 01 od 03
<bennypr0fane> 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43225 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
<ring1> genau, und jetzt guck dir 01:00.0 mal an, wenn du lscpi -n ausführst
<bennypr0fane> 01:00.0 0280: 14e4:4357 (rev 01)
<ring1> handelt sich also tatsache laut geräte-id um die bcm43225 :)
<bennypr0fane> hmhm, also ich habe nicht 2 widersprüchliche outputs bekommen, sondern zwei nummer, die sich aufs gleiche gerät beziehen?
<ring1> jo
<ring1> du nutzt 12.04 korrekt?
<bennypr0fane> ring1 ja
<ring1> steht ja oben. hast du linux-firmware-nonfree installiert?
<bennypr0fane> weiß nicht. wo schau ich das nach?
<ring1> sudo apt-cache policy linux-firmware-nonfree
<bennypr0fane>  sudo apt-cache policy linux-firmware-nonfree
<bennypr0fane> linux-firmware-nonfree:
<bennypr0fane>   Installiert: (keine)
<bennypr0fane>   Kandidat:    1.11
<bennypr0fane>   Versionstabelle:
<bennypr0fane>      1.11 0
<bennypr0fane>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/multiverse amd64 Packages
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<ring1> ups, ohne sudo wäre auch gegangen.
<bennypr0fane> naja..
<ring1> bitte nicht direkt in den channel hier posten, sondern über einen paste-service :)
<bennypr0fane> live-system, ist nix verhaut
<ring1> das paket musst du auf jeden fall installieren
<bennypr0fane> ok. ist das auch dann wichtig, wenn nix los ist?
<ring1> ja
<ring1> immer
<bennypr0fane> warum?
<ring1> weil es unübersichtlich ist
<ring1> wie gesagt, das paket musst du auf jeden fall installieren
<bennypr0fane> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<bennypr0fane> ?
<ring1> exakt
<bennypr0fane> ffff...
<bennypr0fane> man lernt nie aus
<bennypr0fane> wird dieser kanal geloggt?
<ring1> ja
<bennypr0fane> (installation läuft noch...)
<bennypr0fane> also wenn's um die übersichtlichkeit geht, wieviel zeilen dürfen's maximal hier drin sein?
<bennypr0fane> sind 2 ok?
<ring1> würde mal sagen, das ist im rahmen. aber ehrlich gesagt, keine ahnung wo die genaue grenze ist
<bennypr0fane> install. abgeschlossen: mit warnmeldugn
<bennypr0fane> cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of overlayfs
<bennypr0fane> cryptsetup: WARNING: could not determine root device from /etc/fstab
<bennypr0fane> was ist das für 1 paket? hat das normalerweise eh jeder, nur ich nicht? Wenn's an dem live-usb liegt isses klar. Aber wenn man das auf jd fall nachinstallieren muss, sollte man das vielleicht auch ins Wiki dazuschrieben...
<ring1> du machst das auf einem usb-live medium?
<bennypr0fane> yes
<bennypr0fane> wie oben gesagt
<ring1> also cryptsetup ist eigentlich zum verschlüsseln von daten. die warnungen kommen bestimmt durch das live-system
<ring1> im wiki artikel steht, dass man dieses paket installieren muss. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom#Installation-der-Firmware
<kubine> Title: Broadcom › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bennypr0fane> die letzte zeile war eh diese:
<bennypr0fane> linux-firmware-nonfree (1.11) wird eingerichtet ...
<ring1> nur fehlt noch die anpassung an 12.04. in 11.10 heißt es aber auch: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<bennypr0fane> den Artikel hab ich nicht gelesen, nur den, den ich oben verlinkt habe
<bennypr0fane> na egal, nur was muss ich jetzt machen?
<bennypr0fane> neustarten, schätzE?
<ring1> hast du den broadcom station treiber installiert?
<bennypr0fane> glaube schon
<ring1> hast du das modul geladen?
<bennypr0fane> welches?
<ring1> das vom broadcom treiber
<ring1> heißt wl 
<ring1> kannst ja mal prüfen: lsmod | grep -i wl
<bennypr0fane> passiert nix...
<ring1> also auch kein fehler
<bennypr0fane> wie lädt man ein modul?
<bennypr0fane> nein
<ring1> module laden kann man mit modprobe
<bennypr0fane> ich glaub ich fang grade erst an zu kapieren, was diese module sind...
<ring1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Module-laden-entladen-modprobe
<kubine> Title: Kernelmodule › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bennypr0fane> war mir vorher nicht klar, dass damit *Kern*module gemeint sind...
<ring1> also: modprobe wl
<bennypr0fane> Module wl not found
<ring1> probier mal statt wl bcmwl
<bennypr0fane> not found
<ring1> also hast du es auch nicht installiert :)
<bennypr0fane> ja soll ich oder nicht?
<bennypr0fane> ich glaub sogar fast ich hab es vorhin deinstalliert
<bennypr0fane> eben weils nicht ging
<bennypr0fane> aber weiß nicht ob wir gerade von dem selben ding reden
<ring1> der broadcom treiber sollte dir über jockey angeboten worden sein
<ring1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/restricted-manager
<kubine> Title: restricted-manager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bennypr0fane> hier reden die auch von einem modul, das man blockieren muss:
<bennypr0fane> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1704122
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Broadcom BCM43225, no wired or wireless on Natty 11.04 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<bennypr0fane> ja, wurde mir angebotne
<ring1> ist es noch installiert?
<bennypr0fane> habe das gemacht:
<bennypr0fane> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source 
<bennypr0fane> also wenn du das meintest, dann ist es jetzt wohl weg
<bennypr0fane> wie gesagt, habe es so gemacht, wie's hier steht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx?highlight=b43
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bennypr0fane> unter der Überschriftr KErnel 3.0.X
<bennypr0fane> soll ich den wieder installieren?
<ring1> du kannst es ja mal probieren
<bennypr0fane> den hab ich ja als erstes probiert
<bennypr0fane> und weil der nicht ging, hab ich erst den anderen versucht
<ring1> das hilft alles nichts
<bennypr0fane> allerdings hatte ich glaub ich f beide die firmware nciht installiert, kann das sein?
<ring1> ich kann nicht hellsehen. allerdings wenn du deinem wiki artikel gefolgt bist, hast du b43-fwcutter und firmware-b43-installer installiert. nicht jedoch linux-firmware-nonfree
<bennypr0fane> genau
<bennypr0fane> lade grad den STA-treiber nochmals runter
<ring1> am besten ist es natürlich, wenn man einer anleitung folgt. sofern diese nicht erfolgreich ist, alles rückgängig macht, damit man wieder von 0 anfangen kann
<bennypr0fane> also linux-firmware-nonfree nochmal deinstallieren?
<ring1> nein
<bennypr0fane> so, STa-treiber wieder aktiviert...
<bennypr0fane> nix
<bennypr0fane> schätze, ich geb auf für heute
<ring1> probier mal ob du das wl modul jetzt endlich laden kannst
<bennypr0fane> ja, hab ich grade
<bennypr0fane> hat geklappt
<bennypr0fane> bzw keine meldung
<ring1> mit sudo modprobe wl
<bennypr0fane> ohne sudo
<ring1> probier mal mit
<bennypr0fane> same result
<bennypr0fane> rfkill list zeigt mir witziger weise jetzt nur noch 1 gerät an
<bennypr0fane> vorher waren's 3
<bennypr0fane> das übrige hat auch noch die nummer 3
<bennypr0fane> immerhin dieselbe wie vorher
<ring1> probier mal: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bennypr0fane> noch eine frage, wie aussagekräftig ist nach deiner einschätzung die geschwindigkeit des live-systems i vgl für die zu erwartende geschwindgkt, wenn man fix installiert?
<ring1> wenig vergleichbar
<bennypr0fane> mir scheints jetzt live von usb schon eher schneckenmäßig. nicht die grafik, aber die versch. aufgaben gleichzeitg lassen ihn dauernd stottern
<bennypr0fane> meinst du fix installiert geht das flotter?
<ring1> klar
<bennypr0fane> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bennypr0fane>  * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<bennypr0fane>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...  
<ring1> sudo service network-manager restart
<bennypr0fane> nm-applet behauptet übrigens ständig, wlan sei durch einen hardwareschalter gesperrt. rfkill sagt aber alles ist offen
<ring1> sudo iwlist scan
<bennypr0fane> $ sudo service network-manager restart
<bennypr0fane> network-manager stop/waiting
<bennypr0fane> network-manager start/running, process 26480
<bennypr0fane> http://pastebin.com/wx9UrVtw
<kubine> Title: $ sudo iwlist scan lo Interface doesn't support scanning. wlan0 I - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ring1> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<bennypr0fane> $ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<bennypr0fane> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device
<ring1> sudo iwlist scan
<bennypr0fane> gleich wie vorher
<ring1> ok, kannst ja nochmal bei lshw gucken, ob bei firmware jetzt etwas steht
<bennypr0fane> oh, nm-applet sagt jetzt nicht mehr "blockiert durch hardware-switch", sondern "device not ready"
<bennypr0fane> und "enable wireless " ist aktiv - war vorher nicht anklickbar!
<bennypr0fane> ...leider immer noch "firmware=N/A" :-(
<ring1> bin mir aber gerade auch nicht sicher, ob die firmware nur beim booten geladen wird
<bennypr0fane> hab ich nicht gemacht seit installation
<bennypr0fane> von linux-firmware-nonfree
<ring1> wenn die änderungen auf deinem stick verbleiben, kannst du das ja mal probieren
<bennypr0fane> ja, tun sie
<bennypr0fane> hab ich schon ausproniert
<bennypr0fane> ok, ich probier'S
<bennypr0fane> man dankt
<bennypr0fane> und bewundert dein durchhaltevermögen, mann
<bennypr0fane> rebooting...
<betz0r> ich suche eine möglichkeit bei fehlender internetverbindung via eth0 eine wlan verbindung zu einem bestimmten wpa2verschlüsseltem wlan knotenpunkt herzustellen und diese solange zu nutzen bis eth0 wieder internetzugang hat
<sf3978> betz0r: das kannst du z. b. mit einem router an der eth0 machen, der im client mode wireless funktioniert.
<betz0r> sf3978, an eth0 läuft regulär ein router, jedoch will ich so via wlanverbindung zu einem anderen router verbinden, zu dem ich leider kein kabelzugang habe
<Fussel> betz0r, und warum muss das unbedingt mit eth0 sein, was meist die kabelgebunde leitung ist?
<tuxampol> welche ergebnisse sind mit hdparm zu erw. wenn udma6 * eingesch. ist?
<tuxampol> minestens 100MB/sec. oder?
<sf3978> betz0r, evtl. kannst du den router der im client mode wireless funktioniert (für die wlan-verbindung), mit dem router an dem die eth0 läuft, mit dem entsprechenden routing benutzen.
<Fussel> ginge auch ohne router, aber einer kabelverbindung zu sagen sie sei auf einmal w-lan klingt böse
<Fussel> deshalb, wenn eth0 nicht geht, eht1 sagen es soll sich verbinden, ist bei mir gängige praxis
<bullgard6> '~$ ubuntu-bug mc' öffnet nicht Launchpad auf Firefox, so daß ich keinen  SIGSEV-Bugberichten kann. Die einzige Reaktion auf diesen Befehl, die ich sehen kann, ist, daß die Festplatten-LED kurz aufleuchtet. Wie analysiert man weiter, warum Launchpad nicht erscheint?  [Ubuntu 12.04 GNOME Shell 3.4]
<betz0r> Fussel, nein es sind 2 netzwerkadapter, eth0 und wlan0. wlan0 ist standardmäßig deaktiviert und eth0 aktiviert. ist kein internet mehr über eth0 möglich, verbinde zu wlan, nutze wlan0verbindung für alle dienste, sobald eth0 wieder stabil, wlan0 deaktivieren und via eth0 weiterfahren
<MrCatEye> Hi
<MrCatEye> Ich hab bei netstat -tuanp uin der Spalte Programmename ein Programm entdeckt welches "http" heißt und welches permanent Daten sendet. Leider kann ich weder mit locate noch which herausfinden, um was es sich handelt. Weiß jemand worum es sich da handelt?
<sysdef> MrCatEye: versuch mal lsof | grep LISTEN | grep http
<MrCatEye> hab den Prozess leider schon gekillt, und mir fällt auf, ich hätte mal mit ps aux greppen sollen
<MrCatEye> also auf die Proessnummer
<MrCatEye> beim nächsten Start dann
<MrCatEye> trotzdem danke für den Denkanstoß
<TBarth> "lsof | grep LISTEN | grep http"  kannst du auch ersetzen durch lsof -i :80
<ghostoverload> moin zusammen. ich hab da ein durcheinander mit LVM.  ich habe 2 Partitionen (PV) welche in einem LV in einer VG sind..   also 4TB.  ich will das nun verkleinern.   muss ich jetzt das VG oder das LV verkleinern? :S 
<ghostoverload> ich hab angst das ich meine daten "vernichte" :S
<TBarth> wohl eher logical volume, denn du hast ja nur eine "volume group" http://tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/reducelv.html
<kubine> Title: Reducing a logical volume (at tldp.org)
<ekaF> Moin, ich hab gerade auf Precise aktualisiert. Ich hab zwei Monitore die durch Pivot hochkant aufgestellt sind. Beim Bewegen der Maus vom einen zum anderen Monitor hab ich jetzt so eine Art "Bremse", der Mauszeiger bleibt eine Weile auf einem Monitor hängen. Wie kann ich diese lösen?
<ghostoverload> dan hab ich das wohl falsch verstanden =)  das heist also, dass quasi das LV eine "partition" auf der VG erstellt? 
<TBarth> ja
<ghostoverload> jetz ist mir grad einiges klar geworden :P  thx
<ekaF> ... stört mich echt ungemein.. :/
<ekaF> Gut, Problem gelöst: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109338/how-do-i-disable-mouse-magnet-on-middle-edge-with-multi-monitors
<kubine> Title: unity - How do I disable mouse magnet on middle edge with multi monitors? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bullgard6>  Ich habe in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini upload_max_filesize=2M geändert auf »20M«. Aber  phpMyAdmin nun an: "(Maximale Dateigröße: 8,192KiB)."Das ist zu klein für meine Datei. Wodurch wird nun die maximale Dateigröße begrenzt? 
<sysdef> bullgard6: hat du den demon neu gestartet?
<bullgard6> sysdef: Ich hatte '~$ sudo service apache2 restart' durchgeführt.
<sysdef> leg mal ne datei mit <?php phpinfo(); ?> drinnen an
<sysdef> gibt noch post_max_size und memory_limit
<sysdef> und ass auf dass du keine zu kleine max_execution_time hast ;)
<sysdef> ... und dass du die richtige php.ini bearbeitest.  find /etc/ -name "php.ini"
<bullgard6> Die richtige php.ini habe ich bis jetzt bearbeitet, denn phpMyAdmin hat ja reagiert.
<sysdef> liegt ggf. ne .htacess im verzeichnis vom phpmyadmin?
<bekks> phpmyadmin hat ja auch eine eigene config Datei.
<bullgard6> sysdef:  : '~$ locate .htaccess; /usr/share/phpmyadmin/libraries/.htaccess; /usr/share/phpmyadmin/setup/frames/.htaccess; /usr/share/phpmyadmin/setup/lib/.htaccess.'
<bekks> s/locate/find/
<newan> Ist ein xfce kenner hier? Würde gerne das der Text unter den Symbolen auf dem SChreibtisch nicht gekürzt werden
<emin0r> newan: entweder die symbole größer machen oder die schrift kleiner
<dAnjou> :D
<dAnjou> das war n scherz, oder?
<emin0r> oder beides :)
<grossing> keine Romane unter die Symbole schreiben
<newan> ne kein scherz..
<dAnjou> newan: nich von dir, von eminor 
<newan> auxh keine romane aber E-Learning01.rar wird gekürz wenn man nun 04 sucht dann darf man alle durchklicken
<dAnjou> newan: dein anliegen ist recht legitim
<newan> ah o.k sry
<k1l_> namid: alles klar mit deinem client?
<namid> jop is es
<Wedelviech> glaub nicht.
<k1l_> öhm?
<Fuchs> namid: sieht nicht so aus. Testest Du gerade etwas? Wenn ja: nimm uns doch bitte aus dem Autojoin. 
<Fuchs> namid: sieht nicht so aus. Testest Du gerade etwas? Wenn ja: nimm uns doch bitte aus dem Autojoin. 
<beaver74_> newan, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Desktop - Abschnitt: Symbol-Text
<kubine> Title: Xfce Desktop › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> newan: englisch kannste? http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6629
<newan> thx lese und teste meld micg gleich
<tigru> Hallo zusammen!
<tigru> ich nutze xubuntu12.04. Um es zu verschönern, habe ich mir ein xfce theme heruntergeladen und nach /usr/share/themes entpackt. 
<tigru> Leider wird das theme dort nicht erkannt. Kann es sein, dass das an Berechtigungen liegt? Oder muss ich die Themes irgendwie anders "zugänglich" machen, damit das Programm für Grafikeinstellungen xfce4 diese erkennt?
<beaver74_> tigru, der hinzugefügte Ordner hat die selben Berechtigungen wie deine anderen Theme-Ordner? Hier gehören die Ordner und der Inhalt root.
<tigru> Ich hab's gerade mal geprüft. Die hinzugefügten Ordner haben (trotz sudo beim Kopieren) den User tigru
<tigru> und auch die Gruppe.
<tigru> soll ich das mit chown und chgrp ändern?
<tigru> oder einfach nochmal mit sudo tar an die richtige Stelle entpacken?
<k1l_> tigru: 
<k1l_> bevor du da wild rumfrickelst lies doch erstmal die anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Themes
<kubine> Title: Xfce Themes › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> es würde auch reichen das in ~/.themes zu paken z.b.
<tigru> ah... schön! Danke. Ich staune immer wieder, für was es alles wikis gibt. Das ist neu für mich, muss ich mich erst dran gewöhnen. Dankeschön! Entschuldigung, dass ich zuerst gepostet habe. 
<k1l_> tigru: macht ja nichts. es empfiehlt sich immer erst ein blick in das wiki auf ubuntuusers.de  ; oftmals haben die themes oder programm auch eine readme oder install, in der die installation beschrieben ist. bei fragen kannst du aber gerne weiterhin die community fragen :)
<newan> hat geklappt mit dem text unter dem symbolen thx!
<tigru> das war leider diesmal nicht der Fall. Immerhin habe ich irgendwo den Hinweis gefunden, dass man die Themes in /usr/share/themes ablegt. ^^
<newan> gibt es auch eine möglichkeit bei größeren kopieren in thunar sich neben der restzeit auch die bandbreite anzuzeigen also x kb/s
<FUZxxl> [18;2~away
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<Ardalrian> Guten Tag zusammen! :-)
<Yoshimo> ich wollte mir ein LinuxISO mittels Unetbootin auf einen USB Stick ziehen und dann von dort starten. Jetzt ist zwar der Stick unter Windows als Laufwerk sichtbar aber taucht in Unetbootin weder unter "festplatten" noch "usbgeräte" auf. Was koennte dieses nicht-fisch-nicht-fleisch Problem verursachen?
<dio88> hallo, ich möchte gerne einen "text screen" und kein Bild mehr, beim booten haben. was muss ich dazu ändern?
<dio88> keiner eine idee?
<Minipluto> dio88: dafür musst du den Bootparameter „splash“ entfernen.
<dio88> ah danke, werde ich gleich mal versuchen
<Minipluto> dio88: pass da beim Rumfrickeln bitte auf und mache das gewissenhaft, weil wenn du da was falsch machst, kannst du Fehler verursachen, durch den Ubuntu dann nicht mehr bootet
<dio88> werde aufpassen. soll das "quiet" auch weg? sieht so aus als wenn es zusammen gehört
<Minipluto> dio88: du kannst das auch erst ausprobieren, wenn du beim Boot shift gedrückt hälst. Dann kannst du die Bootparameter von Grub manuell ändern und beim nächsten Start ist es wieder wie vorher
<Minipluto> dio88: jo, wenn du das quiet weg machst, wird da mehr ausgegeben
<dio88> da ich 3 distris habe, kommt das grub menü sowieso immer : )
<dio88> das
<dio88> werde ich testen und gleich bescheid sagen : )
<dio88> also das logo zeigt er nicht mehr an, aber immernoch keine textausgabe beim booten.
<betz0r> ich habe ein und den selben dvbt-usbstick einmal an 10.04 und 12.04 angeschlossen. unter 12.04 konnte ich mit kaffeine leicht alle verfügbaren sender finden, unter 10.04 habe ich nach einer treiberaktualisierung (manuell) nun den stick als dvb gerät gelistet, jedoch finde ich keine kanäle. ein import der sqlite.db zeigt zwar die channels auf 10.04 an, jedoch bringt kaffeine ein lesenfehler "".
<betz0r> unter 10.04 finde ich nirgends auch nur einen channel, egal ob scan oder w_scan oder kaffeine oder me-tv... erkannt wird der stick dank treiberupdate nun wohl problemlos: http://pastebin.com/0fieBC5g
<kubine> Title: ~$ tail -f /var/log/messages May 18 15:15:19 server kernel: [ 2455.701839] dvb- - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<x3oo> hi ich hab unmet dependencies mit update-manager, sudo apt-get -f --reinstall funzt nicht
<Newbie33> hallo, jemand da
<Newbie33> ?
<pokeda> nein wir sind alle weg
<betz0r> alle ausgeflogen
<Newbie33> ausgezeichnet
<Newbie33> Ich habe (wie man sich sicher denken kann) ein problem mit Ubuntu. Ich muss es jetzt schon zum dritten Mal installieren, da die Installation irgendwie kaputt ist. Ein Hardwareproblem ist auszuschliessen, da ich Windows parallel fehlerfrei installiert habe.
<x3oo> Newbie33: :)
<bekks> "irgendwie kaputt" bedeutet was?
<bekks> ! frag > Newbie33 
<kubine>  Newbie33: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<bekks> ! wf > Newbie33 
<kubine>  Newbie33: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Newbie33> Nach dem Update auf 12.4 (zumindest das Neueste) meldete mir der Updater, dass ein paar Pakete nicht installiert werden konnten. Nach dem Neustart war die Grafiken teilweise fehlerhaft und meine Maus funktionierte nicht mehr. Ausserdem ist mein Hintergrundbild ( :( ) weg und es siehr alles sehr "kaputt" aus ;)
<Newbie33> Ich habe ehrlich geagt quasi gar keine Ahnung von Linux. Ich spiele nur ab und zu mit der Bash rum, ändere aber keine Systemeinstellungen oder so. Trotzdem läuft Ubuntu sehr instabil, was können die Ursachen dafür sein?
<betz0r> Newbie33, wir sind ubuntu user, nicht gott.
<bekks> Newbie33: Ohne genaue Fehlermeldungen können wir dir nicht helfen. "Irgendwie" ist eine unbrauchbare Aussage an der Stelle.
<Newbie33> schade eigentlich, aber vielleicht sind da ja sowieso fehler im zusammenhang mir bestimmter hardware bekannt^^
<bekks> Bestimmt sind Fehler mit bestimmter Hardware bekannt. Aber Da Du uns keinerlei Details nennst, können wir Dir auch nicht helfen.
<Bill-Buchanan> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem: wegen meiner nvidia waren alle flash inhalte blau, daher habe ich die hardwarebeschleunigung deaktiviert. jetzt habe ich einen tipp gelesen und da das system so ziemlich lahm ist, möchte ich die beschleunigung wieder aktivieren, doch das lässt sich nicht anklicken
<x3oo> Newbie33: 1. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardware
<kubine> Title: Hardware › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Das liegt nicht an deiner nvidia. Das liegt an Flash. 
<bekks> Wenn Du die Beschleunigung in Flash wieder aktivierst, wird es wohl wieder blau.
<Bill-Buchanan> bekks: ich wollte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash?highlight=flash#Farbverfaelschungen-bei-der-Videoanzeige mal ausprobieren
<kubine> Title: Adobe Flash › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Newbie33> Mhmm, mal eine andere Frage. Irgendwie hängt Ubuntu bei mir auch deutlich öfters als Windows. Kann das damit zusammenhängen, dass nicht alle Kerne meines Intel i7 920 genutzt werden?
<x3oo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/994202/ kann mir jemand hierbei helfen?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Bill-Buchanan> nur in diesem fenster, in dem man sonst hardwarebeschleunigung und kamera und ton und alles für flash einstellen kann, kann ich nichts anklicken, ich kanns nichtmal mehr schließen
<bekks> Newbie33: Wieso sollte Ubuntu nicht alle Kerne deines Systems nutzen? Das ist Unsinn.
<betz0r> Newbie33, lies bitte ersteinmal die Grundlagenartikel auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<kubine> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<x3oo> Bill-Buchanan: das problem hatte ich auch lange zeit, das ist ein fehler von flash. da kannst du nichts machen außer auf die adobeseite zu gehen wo man das auch einstellen kann
<x3oo> Bill-Buchanan: man kann das 1. in jedem flash-"bereich" einstellen und 2. man kann das auch auf eienr extrahomepage einstellen
<dadrc> x3oo, irgendwelche PPAs an?
<x3oo> dadrc: :) jop wohl jede menge, aber da sollte eigentlich kein update-manager dabei sein
<bekks> Laut Version des update-managers stammt der wohl aus einem PPA.
<Bill-Buchanan> x3oo: wie gesagt, wenn ich auf youtube in ein video klicke, einstellungen sehe ich das besagte fenster kann aber nichts anklicken, es auch nichtmehr schließen. wie nennt sich das auf der adobe seite?
<dadrc> x3oo, dann mal bitte apt-cache policy für update-manager-core, update-manager und update-manager-common
<x3oo> Bill-Buchanan: http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html ansonsten kannst du es auch mal mit einer andere flash version probieren, hast du das aus den paketquellen installiert oder von der website
<kubine> Title: Adobe - Flash Player : Settings Manager (at www.macromedia.com)
<x3oo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/994218/ dadrc 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> x3oo, -common noch, bitte
<Bill-Buchanan> x3oo: Danke, hab mich gerade mal durchgeklickt und nur kamera, mikrofon, lizenzen und cookies und sowas gesehen, nirgends etwas von hardwarebeschleunigung
<x3oo> dadrc: ich hab kein common
<dadrc> x3oo, uh, sorry, das Paket heißt update-notifier-common
<dadrc> das bitte.
<x3oo> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/994227/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> x3oo, sieht für mich so aus, als wär da ein Fehler in dem Paket
<x3oo> dadrc: einfach ein paar tage abwarten??
<dadrc> x3oo, würd ich probieren, ja
<tresk> Hi, ich habe hier zwei Ubunut PCs im LAN neu installiert, aber im der NEtzwerkungebung werden keine PCs angezeigt. Woran kann das leigen?
<bekks> Daran, dass in der Netzwerkumgebung idR nur Samba-Freigaben angezeigt werden, und es diese per default nicht gibt unter Ubuntu.
<tresk> Also muss ich Samba installieren, obwohl ichkein Windows NEtzwerk habe, hmm
<amigo_> hallo @all. kennt sich jemand mit telnet aus?
<bekks> tresk: Wozu? Du brauchst das nur, wenn Du Samba-Freigaben haben willst.
<bekks> Willst du die nicht haben, brauchst Du das auch nicht zu installieren.
<bekks> ! frag > amigo_ 
<kubine>  amigo_: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<tresk> Also wennich in Nautilus was freigebe ist das dann Samba?
<tresk> ich sehs grad fordert mich zur installation von Samba auf
<tresk> Naj,ich dachte ich könnte irgenwie darauf verzichten
<bekks> Du brauchst kein Samba.
<bekks> Du brauchst auch keine Nautilusfreigaben, weil man das alles auch per NFS machen kann.
<tresk> Ja aber wie erkläre ich das einem Windows User ,)
<tresk> der arbeitet ja mit Nautilus
<bekks> NAutilus gibts nicht unter Windows. :)
<TBarth> Hat jemand eine Idee, warum die eMail nur mit der ersten Zeile ankommt? printf "%b" "***** Nagios *****\nNotification Type:" | mail -s "Test" <email>. Hat sich an printf etwas geändert? Unter Ubuntu LTS 10 funktionierte es noch problemlos
<tresk> oder gibts da auch eine Option in Nautilus das über NFS freizugeben
<tresk> bekks: hehe, Ex Windows USer ,)
<bekks> tresk: Der wird sich dann halt umgewöhnen müssen. :)
<tresk> und was muss er dann machen?
<amigo_> ich habe mich mit telnet erfolgreich auf einen windows-rechner im LAN eingeloggt. jetzt würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich über telnet eine datei von linux -> windows kopiert bekomme. weiß das jemand?
<bekks> tresk: Wir wissen ja nicht mal, was er mit Nautilus und Samba-Freigaben anstellen will, wenn er gar kein Windows mehr hat.
<bekks> amigo_: Mit telnet kann man sich weder auf einem Windowsrechner anmelden noch kann man damit Dateien kopieren.
<amigo_> bekks: ich habe auf dem windows-rechner den telnet-server gestartet und konnte mich dort erfolgreich einloggen.
<bekks> Dennoch kann man mit telnet keine Dateien kopieren.
<bekks> Und telnet ist ein extrem unsicherer Dienst, schalt ihn besser wieder ab.
<tresk> Er hat keien Windows sondern Ubuntu12.04
<amigo_> telnet im LAN ist ok, da brauche ich keine verschlüsselung. abgesehen davon, dass es für windows keinen gescheiten SSH-server gibt
<tresk> und nun möchte er mit dem anderen Ubuntu PC im Netzwerk halt Dateien austauschen könen wie früher mit Windows Hiemnetzwerk
<bekks> tresk: Also braucht er auch keine Windowsmechanismen zum Kopieren von Dateien. Das kann man mit NFS oder SSH machen.
<bekks> tresk: Dann heisst das Mittel der Wahl: NFS.
<bekks> amigo_: Unter Windows hat man RDP, da braucht man keinen SSH Server ;)
 * TheInfinity würde ja samba empfehlen. hab gehört dass das der normale weg ist mit windows kisten dateien auszutauschen. so nebenbei. :p
<tresk> Und wie einfach ist das für diesen unerfahrerenen PC nutzer dann ohne meine HIlfe NFS freigaben vom Desktop aus zu erstellen?
<bekks> TheInfinity: Da gibt es keine Windowskisten mehr. Nur einen ehemaligen Windowsuser.
<tresk> rechte maus auf Ordner / NFS freigeben .. gibts da was vergleichbares?
<amigo_> bekks: aber RDP kann man nur mit grafischen tools aufrufen, oder? habe ich mit rdesktop auch geschafft. geht das auch über die kommandozeile?
<bekks> tresk: NFS Freigaben erstellt man einmal, und nicht dauernd. Genau wie Windowsfreigaben.
<bekks> amigo_: Ja, das ist bei Windows so.
<TheInfinity> kommandozeile? unerfahrene nutzer? windows? doch kein windows? wtf. irgendwie wirkt das alles sehr chaotisch. *hmm
<tresk> oki, ich seh schon ich soll den USer erziehen nix zu machen, solange ich nicht da bin ,)
<amigo_> windows... never ending story... gibt es keine open source-tools, die ein arbeiten mit der konsole ermöglichen? 
<tresk> ah ich sehe meine Situationsbeschriebung war etwas zweideutig
<tresk> Also ich habe ein prvates Netzwerk von Windows auf Ubuntu umgestellt. Also alle Kisten sind jetzt Ubuntu
<tresk> Nun gibt es einen Benutzer der gerne wie unter windows mit rechter Maus Dateiene im Netzwerk freigeben möchte, bzw über die NEtzwerkumgebung auf Drucker und andere Ubuntu Freigaben zugreifen würde
<bekks> amigo_: Windows ist nicht dafür ausgelegt, nur auf der Konsole bedient zu werden.
<bekks> amigo_: Das ist kein Ubuntu-, kein Open-Source-, sondern ein Windows-Problem.
<Bill-Buchanan> tresk: verstehe ich das richtig? Unter Ubuntu kann ich doch in nautilus, rechtsklick auf ordner, freigeben auswählen?
<bekks> tresk: Freigaben erstellt man nicht andauernd per Mausklick, sondern einmal. Die gehen nicht kaputt.
<tresk> Bill-Buchanan: ja, aber dann will Ubuntu Samba installieren
<TheInfinity> tresk: was ist denn an samba so böse?
 * TheInfinity nutzt auch unter linux samba weil nfs unflexibel ist
<tresk> TheInfinity: Nix, ich frage nur ob es auch ohne geht.warum mehr installieren als nötig ist?
 * bekks nutzt sshfs unter Linux.
<bekks> tresk: Ja, es geht ohne. Habe ich Dir erklärt.
<tresk> Ich dachte halt, dass die Freigabefunktion über ein anderes Protokoll laufen kann, weil ja eben keine Windows rechenr mehr da sind
<TheInfinity> tresk: ohne wirds halt frickeliger. samba ist definitiv komfortabler.
<amigo_> bekks: da hast du recht. danke für die antworten
<tresk> bekks: also die NFS-Freigeben sieht mana ber nicht in der NEtzwerkumgebung dann oder?
<bekks> tresk: Richtig.
<tresk> TheInfinity: ich hab's befürchtet ,)
<TheInfinity> tresk: ich versteh aber auch net wo das prob sein soll smb zu installieren. so what. so teuer ist hdd speicher nu wirklich net mehr :p
<tresk> bekks: ok, dann ist NFS eher eine "hard-verdrahtung" :)
<bekks> tresk: Völliger Unsinn.
<TheInfinity> bekks: nfs ist schon arg unflexibel, das musst du schon zugeben ;)
<bekks> Flexibler als Samba. Auf jeden Fall.
<TheInfinity> bekks: auf nem desktoprechner? huh. Oo
<tresk> bekks: Volligen UNsinn gibt's nicht
<tresk> Jetzt wird's kompliziert. NFS ist frickliger, aber flexibler und Samba ist das EInzige was über Nautilus Freigeben ermöglicht... ?!?
<tresk> Mich wundert halt nur dass man unter Linux kein ähnliches Protokoll so in Nautilus integriert hat um flexibel Freigaben per Maus zu ermöglichen. Ist jakeien Wertung
<TheInfinity> tresk: hängt halt vom einsatzzweck ab. nfs ohne rootrechte zu betreiben ist nervtötend. deswegen ist für so zwecke wie bei dir smb sinnvoller. nfs macht unter anderen umständen natürlich sinn, ist aber grundsätzlich auf eine zentral administrierte netzwerkstruktur ausgelegt.
<tresk> TheInfinity: oh danke, das ist mal eine gute Erklärung
<TheInfinity> tresk: lies mal die artikel zu nfs und zu smb durch im ubuntuusers.de wiki
<TheInfinity> tresk: dann dürfest du eine einschätzung bekommen warum was für welchen zweck besser geeignet ist
<tresk> Gut dann installier ich halt mal Samba. Ist ja auch kein Problem. Ich dacht nur ich mach dann was falsch.
<tresk> TheInfinity: ja danke, werd ich jetzt machen. Daich jetzt weiss was die Alternative wäre
<TheInfinity> tresk: nfs und smb sind halt unterschiedlich. wie so vieles unter linux, es gibt mehrere alternativen, die ihre stärken aber in ganz speziellen bereichen ausspielen
<tresk> Gibt es eigentlich auch Netzwerkprotokolle, die wie ein P2P funktionieren.., so rein interessehalber
<bekks> P2P benutzt idR TCP.
<tresk> Ich stell mir nur grad vor wie praktishc es evtl. wäre wenn es eine Art P2P Protokoll für ein LAN gibt bei dem die Dateien durch mehrere Cleints gleichzeitig zur VErfügugn gestellt würden
<bekks> Nennt sich torrent.
<tresk> Ich glaub ich muss michda nochmal was einlesen ,)
<tresk> Freigaben über Torrent ,)
<amigo_> hallo, ich habe noch eine frage zu telnet
<amigo_> von der shell aus kann ich mich mit telnet auf einen anderen rechner einloggen. kann ich dem telnet-befehl noch einen befehl mitgeben, der auf dem entfernten rechner ausgeführt werden soll?
<TheInfinity> amigo_: nein.
<TheInfinity> amigo_: das geht nur mit ssh
<amigo_> schade. 
<amigo_> wie würde es mit ssh gehen? mit welchem parameter?
<TheInfinity> musst du halt in ein script einbauen
<TheInfinity> bei ssh: siehe manual files
<amigo_> ich schaue mir gerade die man-page von telnet an. leider versteht windows nichts anderes...
<tresk> amigo_: ssh unter windows installieren ,)
<amigo_> der freeSSHd für windows ist leider etwas instabil...
<amigo_> vielleicht ist cygwin eine lösung, mal schauen
<TheInfinity> amigo_: wenn du es in irgendeiner form professionell machen willst schnapp dir n domänencontroller.
<amigo_> was ist ein domänencontroller?
<TheInfinity> kein thema für hier. ##windows
<zz> hi
<zz> ist es möglich einen Link (ln  -s) zu einem smb pfad zu setzen?
<zz> sowas: ln -s smb://192***/****/.ordner ~/.ordner/ 
<zz> wenn ich es versuche passiert gar nichts
<betz0r> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dvb-t-mit-af9015-unter-10/ ich bräuchte hierbei eure hilfe
<kubine> Title: DVB-T mit AF9015 unter 10.04 › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<bunyip> betz0r: Dir fehlt vermutlich die firmeware: af9013: firmware version:5.1.0
<betz0r> bunyip, hab ich auch grad entdeckt und die /lib/firmware/dvb-usb-af9015.fw von 12.04 nach 10.04 kopiert und gebootet, mcaht aber kein unterschied.
<betz0r> scan, w_scan finden keine kanäle, habe auch die aktuelle at-officials benutzt ausm wiki, auch deren channels.conf importiert. hoilft alles nichts wenn ich absolut "nichts sehe"
<betz0r> die 12.04er firmware sollte unter 10.04 ja keine zicken machen oder?
<TheInfinity> betz0r: steht im syslog. kann aber probs machen-
<betz0r> die original 10.04er firmware hatte bzgl meines modells einen bug und ich musste die firmware patchen um ihn überhaupt als dvbtstick zu erkennen
<betz0r> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/dvb-t-mit-af9015-unter-10/#post-4387022 habe mal dmesg ergänzt!
<kubine> Title: DVB-T mit AF9015 unter 10.04 › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> betz0r, kannst ja mal mit 'lshw -C network' prüfen, ob eine firmware geladen wurde
<betz0r> ring0, wieso network? das ist ein dvbt-usb adapter ;) aber ich schaue da mal nach dvb
<betz0r> problem gelöst, funktio niert nun. habe die aktuelle von linuxtv.org geladen und klappt
<bunyip> wollte gerade schreiben das ich nicht glaube das eine alte firmeware mit dem neuen kernel läuft, dann hättest du noch beide mit lsmod vergleichen können und noch schauen ob die firmeware eventuell in dem paket "Non-free firmware for Linux kernel drivers" drin ist, aber nun läuft es ja.
<ring0> betz0r, weil es zu den netzwerk geräten gezählt wird
<ghostoverload> nabend zusammen..  ich bin gerade daran eine EXT4 4TB partition (LVM) auf 1.7 TB zu verkleiner. wie lange dauert das so ca?  ungefähre schätzung?
<k1l> ewig :/
<ghostoverload> xD  in stunden?  
<ghostoverload> ich vollidiot hab das über SSH gestertet und erst dann das gehirn eingeschaltet :P  
<ghostoverload> abbrechen währe ja wohl selbsmord =)
<k1l> ghostoverload: du k.a. resizen dauert immer sehr lange. vor allem wenn man mit normalen hdds im TB bereich arbeitet. lass es einfach laufen. vlt ist das heute abend fertig, ansonsten morgen früh
<ghostoverload> ok, mit dem kann ich leben =)  
<tresk> Hab jetzt gefunden was ich vorhin gesucht habe: http://avahi.org/
<kubine> Title: Avahi (at avahi.org)
<tresk> ist leider nicht in Nautilus implementiert
<ring0> tresk, kannst ja avahi-discover nutzen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Avahi#Avahi-Dienste-entdecken
<kubine> Title: Avahi › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tresk> ja schon installiert,)
<ring0> na denn
<tuxampol> der 32-bit IO support lässt sich nicht mit hdparm nicht aktivieren
<tuxampol> gibts dafür eine lösung?
<tuxampol> -nicht
<m15k> Hi. Wo kann ich deaktivierte ppa finden?
<ring0> m15k, wenn überhaupt auf der gleichen launchpad seite wie zuvor
<m15k> ring0 Ich meine die müssen ja irgendwo im fiesystem gespeichert werden
<m15k> Gibts da nicht sowas wie die sources.list?
<ring0> m15k, da steht aber nur die adresse des ppas drin, mehr nicht. für extra quellen wird normalerweise das unterverzeichnis genutzt: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ und darin findest du die ppas
<m15k> danke, das habe ich gesuch
<m15k> t
<ring0> m15k, bitte, das ging ja flux ;)
<Klaus58> Guten abend zu sammen
<Klaus58> Habe da mal eine frage
<bekks> Dann frag bitte einfach :)
<Klaus58> Wie bekomme ich einen Scanner instaliert der einen Twaintreiber benötigt?
<bekks> In dem Du uns erstmal deine genaue Ubuntuversion nennst und die genaue Scannerbezeichnung.
<Klaus58> Ist an der Parallelen schnitstelle angeschloßen
<Klaus58> primax
<bekks> GENAUE Bezeichnung.
<Klaus58> colorado direckt
<bekks> Primax hat gefühlt ca. 1000 verschiedene Scanner gebaut.
<bekks> Welchen der Dutzenden Primax Colorado Direkt?
<Klaus58> ja
<Klaus58> 32bit mehr kann ich nicht sagen
<bekks> Dann schau auf den Aufkleber unter dem Scanner. Da steht das drauf.
<bekks> Und die erste Frage die ich Dir gestellt habe hast du auch noch nicht beantwortet.
<Klaus58> die info das scanners gibt nicht mehr her
<Flash63> der läuft, ich hatte den vor Jahren auch mal  Klaus58
<bekks> Flash63: Die Frage ist nur welcher der Dutzenden Colorado Direkt das ist...
<bekks> Klaus58: Welches Ubuntu hast Du denn jetzt?
<dAnjou> mensch leute, wieder eure kristallkugeln nich dabei? inzwischen solltet ihr aber wissen, dass ihr gar nich mehr ohne zum support erscheinen braucht ... neyneyney
<Klaus58> ist nur eine Seriennr. darauf sonst nichts
<Flash63> Colorado läuft entweder mit Plustek (sane-plustek) oder nicht
<Klaus58> 12.04 lts
<Klaus58> nein plustek treiber funzen nicht habe ich schon ausprobiert
<Flash63> hast Du schon sane installiert  Klaus58
<Flash63> was steht auf dem Deckel? Da ist meist ein Sticker  Klaus58
<Klaus58> ja habe ich bekomme immer die meldung scanner nicht gefunden
<bekks> Von wem oder was bekommst Du die Meldung?
<bekks> Wir können und wollen nicht raten.
<Klaus58> bin wasubuntu anget newbie
<bekks> Deswegen kannst Du aber bitte trotzdem genau beschreiben was Du tust, und wann du wo welche genaue Fehlermeldung bekommst.
<Klaus58> ich versuchte mit dem besagen prog sane meinen scanner zu suchen um was zu scanen
<Flash63> wg. parallelport Scanner schau mal bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mustek_1200CP Klaus58
<kubine> Title: Mustek 1200CP › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Flash63> und wegen dem Typ bei http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-PRIMAX Klaus58
<kubine> Title: SANE: Supported Devices (at www.sane-project.org)
<Klaus58> 12.04 hat bei der instalation den scanner nicht instaliert opwol er an gewesen ist
<Klaus58> ok gehe mal da hin  mal schauen op es klapt danke erst mal
<Flash63> bei einem so alten PP Scanner wird nichts automatisch installiert, das muss man manuell einrichten Klaus58
<Flash63> ... sofern der Typ von sane unterstützt wird
<Klaus58> aber nur bei ubuntu /linux lööl windos 7 erkennt ihn merkwürdiger weise
<Klaus58> aber ich denke man lernt nie aus.
<Klaus58> jedoch muß ich mit ubuntu erst noch einarbeiten ich finde eine sehr gute alternative gegenüber windws
<bekks> Was Windows erkennt oder auch nicht ist bei Ubuntu leider egal. :)
<Flash63> A. Du musst  den Typ des Scanners bestimmen und das entsprechende backend zuerst aktivieren (sofern es das für deinen Scanner gibt) - das backend noch manuell bearbeiten und entsprechdende Optionen aktivieren die zu Scanner passen Klaus58
<Flash63> B kannst zu das grafische Frontend starten und der Scanner wird dann auch gefunden Klaus58
<Klaus58> ok werde es mal versuchen op ich damit klar komme ist nochkein meister vom himmel gefallen lööl
<Flash63> lies dich mal in das Thema (Wiki) ein, ohne genauere Hardwareinformationen können wir die leider nicht konkret sagen ob das Teil unter Linux läuft oder nicht Klaus58
<Klaus58> So wie ich das hier sehe wird er nicht unterstützt ich habe mir mal die treiber CD für windows angeschaut 
<Klaus58> der scanner heist richtig primax colorado d 600 32bit
<bekks> Colorado Direct 600 Parport   Unsupported Not supported. However, a stand-alone program is available.
<bekks> Steht auf: http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-PRIMAX
<kubine> Title: SANE: Supported Devices (at www.sane-project.org)
<Flash63> Klaus58 ist weg - das Tool ist aus 2000 - läuft wohl nicht mehr
<Flash63> pxscan-0.41.tgz auch nicht
<bekks> Darüber muss man sich bei 15 Jaher alter HW nun wirklich nicht wundern.
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit LAN und Wlan so einzurichten, das wenn das eine ausfällt, das andere einspringt. So das ein fliegender Wechsel möglich ist?
<dreamon_> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit LAN und Wlan so einzurichten, das wenn das eine ausfällt, das andere einspringt. So das ein fliegender Wechsel möglich ist?
<bekks> dreamon_: Das passiert bei einem sinnvoll konfigurierten NetworkManager ganz automatisch.
<f00ki> Ich würde gerne meine ethnernet karte für wake on lan konfigurieren. Habe hier dieses upstart script gefunden: http://pastebin.com/haaq1mNn
<kubine> Title: start on started network script for interface in $(cut -d: -f1 /proc/net/de - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<f00ki> Nur leider wird es anscheinend nicht invoked
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-19
<bullgard4> [LibreOffice 1.3.5.3-0ubuntu1] Wie übernimmt man ein Formular in eine weitere Datenbank?
<Guschtel`> Moin, ich versuche hier gerade auf einem xen host Linux XXX 2.6.32-5-xen-amd64 #1 SMP Thu Mar 22 21:14:26 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux mod-spdy zu installieren. Wenn ich aber dpkg -i mod-spdy-beta_current_amd64.deb mache, sagt er mir   package architecture (amd64) does not match system (i386). Kann mir das jmd erklären?
<vectory> Guschtel: das paket ist für amd64 prozessoren, wenn das system nicht zufällig auf soeinem läuft, ist es das falsche und du willst das i386 paket
<Guschtel> vectory: aber uname -m sagt mir doch x86_64
<Guschtel> für mich sieht das arg danach aus, oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?
<vectory> Guschtel: hmm, sagt das was über die betriebssystem architechtur aus oder den prozessor? ich hab auch amd64 und mir sagt uname -m i686
<vectory> ich hab eben auch kein x64 ubuntu
<Guschtel> ich hab das xen system leider nicht installiert, daher weiss ich das nicht
<Guschtel> wie find ich das raus?
<Guschtel> Ich bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass uname -m mir die architektur nennt und das ist ja 64bit. von daher stimmt was anderes nicht
<bekks> Guschtel: Dein Kernel ist 64Bit, dein Userland 32Bit.
<bekks> Deswegen motzt dpkg herum.
<effchen_x121e> moin, kann ich euch mal was fragen zur erkennung von iner radeon 6310 in meinem thinkpad x121e?
<bekks> ! frag > effchen_x121e 
<kubine>  effchen_x121e: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<effchen_x121e> im amd ccc also das control center wird der catalyst 12.4 erkannt und ich kann über das control center auch helligkeit usw verstellen
<effchen_x121e> im systemmenu unter einzelheiten wird bei grafik ber nur der vesa treiber angegeben
<effchen_x121e> wie kann denn der ati treiber erkannt werden... ich glaube ich habe wirklich nur den vesa am laufen
<effchen_x121e> ich habe dazu schon viel gegoogelt
<effchen_x121e> und das thema scheint auch für einige ein gewisses interesse zu haben
<effchen_x121e> aber eine passende lösug gabs nicht
<bekks> Du kannst einfach in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log nachsehen, welchen Treiber Du verwendest.
<effchen_x121e> ok ich schau ma
<effchen_x121e> l
<catweazle> starte einfach glxgears im terminal
<effchen_x121e> mach ich auch gleich mom
<catweazle> der sollte über 2000 kommen
<effchen_x121e> bekks: das ja riesen groß, wo soll das da stehen?
<bekks> ! nopaste > effchen_x121e 
<kubine>  effchen_x121e: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> Nopaste einfach das komplette Log.
<effchen_x121e> ok mom
<effchen_x121e> http://nopaste.info/b45ed15a43.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<effchen_x121e> das ist die xorg log
<effchen_x121e> catweazle: glxgears zeigt hübsche zahnräder
<effchen_x121e> 570 fps
<bekks> effchen_x121e: Du verwendest den "fglrx" Treiber.
<catweazle> ist aber langsam die grafik
<effchen_x121e> bekks: ah sieh an...
<effchen_x121e> dann schließt sich wohl als folgefrage an: wie wird das was mit dem ati treiber?
<catweazle> effchen_x121e: das IST der ati Treiber 
<effchen_x121e> ach so na dann^^
<catweazle> die Kiste hat wohl nur ein RAM-Modul verbaut oder
<effchen_x121e> wie kann das noch bei einzelheiten im system erkannt werfden?
<effchen_x121e> catweazle: komische fragwe... es müsste ein 4gb modul sein, weiß ich aber nicht genau
<effchen_x121e> warum sollten es auch 2 sein?
<catweazle> kannst dir ja infobash installieren http://kanotix.com/files/hellfire/kanotix-old/main/infobash/infobash_2.67.2_all.deb
<catweazle> braucht noch extra mesa-utils
<effchen_x121e> warum?
<catweazle> dann als user in der konsole: infobash -v3
<catweazle> zeigt dir brav die wichtigste Hardware/Treiber an
<effchen_x121e> ah
<catweazle> ist interssant zu wissen ob nach Kernelupdate z.B. der Grafiktreiber noch geht
<effchen_x121e> ich wunder mich dann aber schon warum der veas:wrestler angezeigt wird
<bekks> infobash braucht man eigentlich nicht.
<bekks> lshw und lspci -k reichen völlig aus.
<catweazle> das sind schon 2 Befehle ;)
<bekks> Toll. Aber keine Fremdsoftware. :)
<catweazle> ist leider für normale Nutzer nicht gerade brauchbar
<effchen_x121e> na gut dann lass ich alles so wie es nun ist
<effchen_x121e> danke
<Guschtel`> bekks: also ist die installation verkehrt?
<bekks> Guschtel`: Nein. Der Kernel ist 64Bit, das Userland 32Bit. Das kann man gerne so tun.
<Guschtel`> ok, aus welchem grund macht man das?
<Guschtel`> das bedeutet aber auch in konsequenz, dass ich dann immer die 32bit pakete installiere.
<bekks> Guschtel`: Warum das dein Hoster so tut, musst Du deinen Hoster fragen.
<Guschtel`> mmh, danke Dir jedenfalls. War mein Wissen doch nicht falsch, nur die annahme, dass das system komplett 64bit ist
<Guschtel`> mal sehen ob sich SPDY in der Praxis bewährt
<bekks> Was soll das eigentlich tun?
<Guschtel`> bei ssl-verbindungen kapselt das die anfragen, so dass weniger verbindungen aufgebaut werden. das spart (angeblich) overhead
<Guschtel`> zusätzlich gibts so dinge wie header-kompression, etc.
<Guschtel> Aber das zieht so einiges mit sich. statt einfach z.b. apache+mod_php brauchst du dann apache+mod_fcgi+php-cgi+spdy und Dinge wie SSLRequireSSL gehen dann nicht mehr
<bekks> Bäh, php mit FCGI.
<Guschtel> macht den apache ein bisschen schlanker
<FM-Audio> Schönen guten Morgen, ich möchte gerne ein Programm installieren mit .deb hab das terminal gestartet und jetzt wird mir etwas ausgespuckt von Abhängigkeit, was bedeutet dies? Dass ich zuerst etwas Anderes installieren muss?
<catweazle> FM-Audio: mach sudo apt-get -f install
<catweazle> das sollte die Abhängigkeiten auflösen
<FM-Audio> das habe ich schon probiert
<catweazle> dann ist das Paket so nicht kompatibel
<FM-Audio> kann man da garnix machen?
<catweazle> welches Paket ist es denn
<FM-Audio> Das Programm nennt sich DraftSight ist ein CAD programm und auf der Homepage steht eindeutig Ubuntu.
<dreamon> Kann man eigentlich auch Grub2 installieren ohne das ein Linux darauf ist?
<catweazle> gibt ein windows grub
<catweazle> FM-Audio: ich probier das grad aus, moment noch
<FM-Audio> ich danke dir
<dreamon> Kann Recovery nicht mehr starten, wenn grub2 installiert ist geht das
<FM-Audio> Jetzt habe ich hier das nächste Problem und zwar steht jetzt hier etwas von Das Paket fakturma muss neu installiert werden, es kann jedoch kein Archiv dafür gefunden werden...das kam nachdem ich sudo apt-get install *.deb gemacht habe und dann abgebrochen habe und jetzt bekomm ichs nicht mehr weg
<catweazle> FM-Audio: hast du ein 32 oder 64bit system?
<FM-Audio> ein 32bit
<catweazle> bei mir streikt er bei 64 bit
<FM-Audio> ok komisch
<FM-Audio> dann muss ichs lassen, aber vielleicht kannst du mir sagen wie ich diese Fehlermeldung wegbekomme, dass ich ein Paket neu installieren muss
<catweazle> glaub da kommen noch mehr Abhängigkeiten wenn man die ersten Sachen gelöst hat
<bekks> dreamon: Dann würde ich erstmal die Grub2 Installation reparieren, dann funktioniert auch das Recovery wieder.
<dreamon> bekks, Naja.. Das Recovery ging von haus aus nicht. und grub war die hoffnung, das ich es wieder starten könnte ;)
<bekks> Von welchem Recovery redest Du?
<bekks> Windows?
<dreamon> bekks, Wie war das gestern gemeint mit "Netzwerkkonfiguration" richt machen.
<dreamon> bekks, ja windows. 
<bekks> dreamon: Wenn Du bei beiden Netzwerkprofilen "automatisch verbinden" auswählst, dann wird die Kabelverbindung bevorzugt und automatisch das WLAN verbunden, wenn Du das Kabel ziehst.
<dreamon> bekks, Kann ich beides auf der gleichen ip statisch festlegen, oder gibt es dann probleme. 
<catweazle> dreamon: bist du sicher das nach der win-recovery dein Linux noch da ist?
<dreamon> catweazle, da ist kein Linux drauf, ich will das windows recovern aber das geht nicht. Wegen windows ärger halt. Da wollte ich grub installieren so das ich das recovery das versteckt ist starten kann.
<catweazle> das wird dann auch nix weil grub ja nur den windows-loader startet
<dreamon> catweazle, das heißt ich muß ubuntu installieren. Aber das wird dann vermutlich auch probleme machen, weil die den Recovery kram ans ende der Festplatte gehängt haben. Dann verschieben sich die Laufwerke..
<catweazle> du musst windows recovern, das hat mit Linux nix zu tun
<catweazle> deine Daten kannste auch mit ner linux-live irgend wo hin kopieren
<catweazle> oder du findest den Grund heraus warum Win nicht mehr bootet ;)
<dreamon> catweazle, Jo ich weiß.. bin im Arsch.. Ohne Recovery kein Windows.. Ohne Windows kein Recovery.. 
<catweazle> schaust halt mal im web nach der Fehlermeldung vom Windows
<catweazle> haste vielleicht Hardware getauscht?
<bekks> dreamon: Du hast natürlich vor deinen Experimenten kein Backup des MBR angelegt, oder?
<bekks> Und unter Ubuntu gibt es keine Laufwerke ;)
<bekks> dreamon: Hast Du wenigstens Recovery-Datenträger erstellt, nach Inbetriebnahme deines Windows?
<dreamon> bekks, Mein Rechner ist das nicht.. Ich hab Ubuntu drauf und habe Frieden. ;) 
<dreamon> bekks, Recovery CDs hat er schon.. aber die sind so wie ich das sehe nicht selbst bootend.
<bekks> Also machst Du anderer Leute Rechner kaputt? :)
<catweazle> haste denn wenigstens die Daten schon gesichert bevor du da jetzt weiter machst?
<dreamon> bekks, Ich hab immer ein Backup vorher gemacht.. (komplette HDD) dann fangen die experimente an.
<bekks> dreamon: Dann spiel das Backup komplett zurück und gut.
<dreamon> catweazle, Hab ich. 1defekter Sektor war mit dabei
<bekks> dreamon: Womit/wie hast Du das vermeindliche Backup erstellt?
<catweazle> denk dran, Windows ist mitunter noch spontaner als linux 
<dreamon> bekks, dd_rescue
<bekks> dd_rescue _wovon_?
<dreamon> catweazle, spontander ?
<catweazle> so ein Rettungsmodus von Win kann auch ganz schnell alles neu machen
<dreamon> bekks, dd_rescue /dev/sda /dev/sdc -> Wie sich das gehört.. 500GB auf 500GB
<bekks> Hört sich ziemlich unsinning an für ein Backup, aber ok. :)
<dreamon> catweazle, Das darf er.. die Kiste lief eh nicht run.. daher alles neu machen
<dreamon> bekks, Warum.. 1:1 dann vergess ich schon nix
<catweazle> zumindest eine von diesen rescue-cd's sollte booten können
<dreamon> catweazle, Ich probiersma.. 
<bekks> dreamon: Weil es ohne zusätzlich Parameter viel zu lange dauert, zumal man da sowieso mit einem asynchronen I/O hantiert und dann eher nicht dd_rescue einsetzen will.
<catweazle> ist ja eigentlich eher was für den offtopic-channel 
<bekks> Ack.
<Linux-User> moin alle die unziehen wollen hier ein link https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.germany/
<kubine> Title: Anmelden | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<Linux-User> suche noch neue mitglieder
<bekks> Umziehen, wohin?
<Linux-User> meinte in die gruppe das welche auch dort mit suppourt ect einen unterstützen
<Linux-User> die eng gruppen verstehen manche nicht
<bekks> Dafür gibt es DIESEN Channel, der deutschsprachig ist.
<Linux-User> manche finden den ja nicht die auf facebook sind 
<bekks> Dann sind sie im Internet, finden www.ubuntu.com, finden www.ubuntuusers.de und finden diesen Channel. Dazu braucht man kein Facebook.
<bekks> Linux-User: Und Du solltest Dir eine offizielle Genehmigung einholen, die o.g. Facebookseite zu betreiben, da "Ubuntu" markenrechtlich geschützt ist und Du Dir unnötigen Ärger einhandeln kannst.
<Linux-User> ist keine seite ist eine gruppe
<Linux-User> bekks
<bekks> Wie auch immer.
<Linux-User> es ist außerdem das ubuntu portal mit in der gruppe 
<jokrebel> linWie auch immer. Diskutier das bitte wenn dann nicht hier im Support-Channel.
<fozzy> connect irc.bittorrentfiles.org:7001
<fozzy> exit
<fozzy> close
<caillean> hehehe 
<maltee_h> Hallo.
<maltee_h> Ich nutzte Ubuntu 12.04 und habe da mal eine Frage: Ich habe gehört das ich unterschiedlichen Programmen unterschiedlich viel Internetgeschwindigkeit zuweisen kann. Stimmt das? Wenn ja, wie geht das?
<maltee_h> Ich habe bspw. eine 1.000 Leitung. Also das ich dann z.B. Firefox 200 und FileZilla 800 zuweise
<sf3978> maltee_h: benutzt du firefox und filezilla gleichzeitig und intensiv, weil du das machen willst?
<maltee_h> jop
<maltee_h> Ich habe auch noch TeamSpeak, Pidgin usw. laufen
<maltee_h> Und da würde ich gerne FileZilla etwas mehr geben...
<jokrebel> maltee_h: Vielleicht ist das auch interessant für Dich: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Traffic-Shaping
<kubine> Title: Traffic-Shaping › Skripte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring1> maltee_h, unter umständen könnte dich auch wondershaper interessieren
<apollo13> real gesehen sind die shaper blödsinn
<apollo13> da bereits zu spät
<apollo13> bzw funktionieren sie nur outbound wirklich sinnvoll
<maltee_h> Am coolsten wäre natürlich so ein kleines Tool, was oben in der Leiste bin und wo man alle aktiven Programme sieht und das man dann mit einem Regler den Traffic zuweisen kann
<maltee_h> Also so ähnlich wie bei der Lautstärke ;)
<apollo13> ich finde QOS und ne ordentliche Leitung sinnvoller :þ
<kultviech> gibts ein tool das tabellarisch auflistet aus welchem repository die pakete bezogen werden (ähnlich wie bei yum)
<ring1> kultviech, du meinst eine übersicht, welche pakete aus welcher quelle kommen?
<kultviech> ja
<ring1> in synaptic kann man sich das anzeigen lassen. fürs terminal wüsste ich leider gerade nichts
<ring1> kultviech, mit 'apt-cache policy paket' kann man das zwar einzeln überprüfen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du nicht jedes paket einzeln prüfen möchtest
<kultviech> ring1: korrekt
<kultviech> das ist bei der anzahl nervig
<Fuchs> koennte man skripten
<kultviech> das ist bei yum + fedora echt toll: alle pakete tabellarisch untereinander mit quelle etc.
<Fuchs> for i in `dpkg --get-selections | awk '{print $1}'`; do  apt-cache policy $i; done
<Fuchs> das schoen als Tabelle formatieren musst Du selber
<Fuchs> oh, vielleicht noch ein installed
<Fuchs> aber Du siehst die Idee dahinter
<oxtobear> huhu
<oxtobear> gibt es eigentlich ein programm, mit dem man aus einer powerpoint-präsentation einen film machen kann?
<bullgard4> Ich habe in rsnapshot als weiteres zu sicherndes Verzeichnis hinzugefügt /var/lib/mysql/ . rsnapshot sichert es aber nicht. Ursache? /var/log/rsnapshot gibt keine diesbezügliche Warnung aus. /var/lib/mysql/ hat als Besitzer mysql/mysql . Ich bin nicht Mitglied der Gruppe mysql.
<leszek> hi
<dreamon> Darf man für Lan und Wlan die gleiche IP als static einstellen? Ist ein Notebook. Wenn lan weg ist soll wlan einspringen und anderst rum.
<leszek> ich glaube das führt zu einem Konflikt dreamon
<leszek> 2 Geräte dürfen nicht die gleiche IP haben
<leszek> dreamon: wenn du Networkmanager nutzt und mit beiden Netzwerken eine automatische Verbindung eingestellt hat, wechselt der automatisch sobald das ein oder andere deaktiviert wurde
<dreamon> Das schon. Aber dann bekommt er neue IP und die alten Verbindungen werden getrennt. Z.B. dlna server, Samba verbindungen usw
<leszek> dreamon: oh, ja das stimmt. Nicht alle Programme unterstützten den Networkmanager
<leszek> ich glaube, aber da musst du selber nochmal nachschauen, das Intel Netzwerktool connman da evtl. helfen könnte
<dreamon> leszek, den hier -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ConnMan ?
<kubine> Title: ConnMan - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<leszek> dreamon: yep
<dio88> guten abend, wenn ich von meinem laptop größere dateien zu meinem pc hochlade oder eine VNC verbindung zum pc aufbaue, wird "trennt" er die verbindung. bzw, die verbindung ist noch da aber es können weder daten erfolgreich versendet oder empfangen werden. wie kann ich das problem beheben?
<dio88> das problem tritt nur auf wenn die beiden pc's kommunizieren. verbindungen zu anderen system läuft ohne probleme. auf beiden läuft ubuntu 12.04.
<dio88> keiner eine idee?
<jokrebel> !geduld > dio88
<kubine>  dio88: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<jokrebel> dio88: Und ein paar Angaben mehr könnten nicht schaden. (zB. bei LAN? Oder PC LAN; Laptop WLAN? Wo wird "Verbindung getrennt" angezeigt?
<jokrebel> -bei +beide
<dio88> oke, beide haben wlan. angezeigt wird nur das das kopieren abgebrochen wird weil der angegebene pfand nicht mehr gefunden wird. bei vnc reagiert er nicht mehr und zeigt mir nur an das die vnc-verbindung getrennt wurde
<dio88> pfand=pfad x.X
<dio88> angegebene pfad = ziel pfad
<koegs> dio88: zu dem zeitpunkt einfach mal schauen ob dmesg was brauchbares ausspuckt
<bekks> 12dmesg angucken, was mit der Netzwerkverbindung los ist :)
<jokrebel> dio88: WLAN-Verbindung ist aber ausreichend? Kannst Du von beiden größere Dateien (zB. ne LiveCD) aus dem Internet laden, oder bricht da auch einer ab?
<dio88> die wlan-verbindung ist ausreichend. größere dateien aus dem internet kann ich ohne probleme laden
<dio88> ich werde mal den fehler reproduzieren und mir die dmesg angucken oder ins pastbin kopieren
<Bill-Buchanan> Hallo! Ich würde mit Ubuntu gerne neu installieren, habe eine Partition für / und eine für /home - kann ich einfach / formatieren und neu installieren? ich würde gerne home bestehen lassen - wie binde ich das nachher anständig ein?
<leszek> Bill-Buchanan: nicht nacher sondern vorher schon als /home markieren in den erweiterten partitionierungseinstellungen
<leszek> du musst nur sicherstellen, dass du die /home Partition nicht formatierst
<Bill-Buchanan> leszek: ok, so dachte ich auch, also an der stelle, wo ich sonst /home anlegen könnte? Ich meinte eher von den benutzern, also dass ich die benutzer so anlege, dass rechte und namen stimmen?
<bekks> Das kannst Du erst hinterher.
<leszek> ja genau
<Bill-Buchanan> bekks: und wie mache ich das? habe ein verschlüsseltes home-verzeichnis
<bekks> ! ecryptfs > Bill-Buchanan 
<kubine>  Bill-Buchanan: Informationen zu ecryptfs finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs
<Bill-Buchanan> oder andresrum gefragt, hatte die ganze zeit den nvidia-treiber, lauter grafikfehler und dachte, hey, probiere ich mal ohne, denn unter Live ohne nvidia siehts besser aus. treiber runtergeschmissen und es läuft insgesamt besser, nur beim bootscreen, also plymouth, hab ich wildeste grafikfehler (farbige zeilen). habe alle plymouth-pakete mal reinstalliert, immernoch - beim herunterfahren sieht es aber normal aus
<bekks> Vor der ganzen Aktion bitte vollständig lesen, sonst kommst du nicht mehr an die Daten dran.
<bekks> Wie der Bootscreen aussieht hat für mich persönlich noch nie irgendeine Rolle gespielt.
<jokrebel> bekks: ++
<dio88> hier nochmal die dmesg von laptop und pc nachdem das kopieren 2x mal abgebrochen ist. allerdings konnte ich nicht nicht den fehler reproduzieren das der laptop die verbindung zu allem verliert. (vorführeffekt)
<dio88> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408377/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> dio88: Wie kopierst Du denn da eigentlich? 
<jokrebel> dio88: Passiert das auch mit anderen Möglichkeiten/Protokollen?
<dio88> auf dem pc läuft ein samba-server. und dann über nautilus. habe es auch schon über scp probiert (pc ssh-server)
<jokrebel> dio88: Wie groß ist die Datei? Passiert es auch mit anderen Dateien?
<jokrebel> dio88: Wie sieht es bei umgekehrter Senderichtung aus?
<dio88> jokrebel: Passiert mit allen möglichen arten von Dateien. Bricht aber unterschiedlich ab. die ersten 10 mb bekommt er hin. danach wird es spannend. fehler tritt beim hoch- und runterladen auf.
<leszek> klingt evtl. nach nem netzwerkchip defekt oder nen treiberfehler
<jokrebel> dio88: Hoch- und Runterladen ist IMHO nicht gleichbedeutend mit "ich hab es auch vom anderen Rechner aus (in beiden Richtungen) versucht."
<jokrebel> dio88: Und dann würd ich auch beidest gleich noch zu einem 3ten Versuchen (beide Richtungen von _beiden_ Geräten aus)
<jokrebel> -t
<jokrebel> leszek: Der aber höchstwarscheinlich nur an einem von 2 Rechner zu suchen ist, oder?
<dio88> lezek: pc und laptop können aber ohne probleme z.b. liveCD's aus dem internet laden
<leszek> das muss nicht unbedingt was heissen, weil da die bandbreite meist viel geringer ist die übers netzwerk gejagt wird als bei einer lokalen verbindung
<jokrebel> Wenn ich mir das recht überlege find ich sogar eine Überlastung des Routers (wei viel Traffic weil lokal) für denkbar.
<dio88> jokrebel, der router (dlink DIR-645) ist grade neu. wurde von einem großem online magazin ziemlich gut bewertet und für sein datendurchsatz gelobt.
<jokrebel> dio88: Jedenfalls siehst Du, dass es der Möglichkeiten viele gibt und Du um ein Art Ausschlußverfahren nicht herumkommen wirst. Vermutlich ist es aber _kein_ Ubuntu-Problem.
<dio88> jokrebel, es tritt erst seit ubuntu 12.04 auf. 
<jokrebel> dio88: Zu viele Änderungen auf ein mal? 2 verschieden Rechner auf neues Ubuntu upgegraded und nen neuen Router zugelegt? …Ich bleib bei Testen-Testen-Testen nach dem Ausschlußverfahren. Oder hast Du _stichhaltiges_ warum es nur an Ubuntu 12.04 liegen kann?
<philipp_> Hallo, ich habe Probleme, einen DVB-T Stick ans Laufen zu bringen. Es handelt sich um einen "TerraTec Electronic GmbH Cinergy T XS". Am Anfang wurde er nicht richtig erkannt, also habe ich v4l gebaut und installiert. Nach einem Neustart wird das Geräd jetzt erkannt, abe auf /dev/video1 eingebunden, anstatt auf /dev/dvb/... Ich habe schon diveres Kernelmodule nachgeladen, aber bis jetzt ohne Erfolg. Ideen?
<bekks> Wieso muss es denn auf /dev/dvb/... erkannt werden?
<bekks> Das ist nicht zwingende Vorraussetzung für DVB Geräte.
<philipp_> bekks: Achso, ich hätte noch schreiben können, dass ich natürlich auch schon versucht habe, /dev/video1 mit dem vlcplayer zu öffnen - erfolglos.
<jokrebel> dio88: Zu viele Änderungen auf ein mal? 2 verschieden Rechner auf neues Ubuntu upgegraded und nen neuen Router zugelegt? …Ich bleib bei Testen-Testen-Testen nach dem Ausschlußverfahren. Oder hast Du _stichhaltiges_ warum es nur an Ubuntu 12.04 liegen kann?
<bekks> philipp_: Welches Kernelmodul wird für den Stick verwendet?
<dio88> jokrebel, ich vermute es liegt am laptop, dieser als einziger der meinung ist die verbindung zu allen verliert. teste es grade mit einem wlanstick
<jokrebel> dio88: Und dann vielleicht auch gleich noch per Kabel.
<bekks> Was sagt dmesg unmittelbar nach dem Verlust der WLAN Verbindung?
<jokrebel> bekks: dmesg hatte er oben gepastet.
<philipp_> bekks: Ich stehe gerade etwas auf dem Schlauch: Wie finde ich das Kabe
<philipp_> bekks: Sorry, falsche Nachricht^^ Kernelmodul ist: em28xx
<bekks> dio88: Ist das dmesg unmittelbar nach dem Verlust der WLAN Verbindung entstanden? Oder hast Du zwischendurch noch mit einem USB Stcik hantiert?
<philipp_> bekks: Soll ich mal posten, was dmesg so ausgibt?
<bekks> philipp_: Ja, in einem pastebin bitte. Zusammen mit lsb_release -a bitte.
<dio88> bekks, unmittelbar nach dem 2ten abbruch des kopierens
<bekks> dio88: Du hast versucht auf einen USB Stick zu kopieren, oder?
<philipp_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/64QWeGhs
<kubine> Title: $dmesg: [ 1186.537892] WARNING: You are using an experimental version of the - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dio88> bekks, ja zwischen den beiden kopierversuchen um die datei zumindest mal auf den pc zu bekommen
<bekks> dio88: Das verfälscht natürlich die Ausgaben in dmesg komplett ;)
<bekks> philipp_: Warum hantierst du mit backported kernel modules herum? Der em28xx sollte eigentlich auch ohne funktionieren (abgesehen davon dass der Chipsatz grottenschlecht ist).
<dio88> bekks, seh schlimm? : / dmesg entstand ja trotzdem unmittelbar nach dem abbruch
<bekks> dio88: MAn kann halt nicht erkennen was da wann passiert, und warum :)
<dio88> jokrebel, bekks, also habe grade mit mein handy als wlan-stick (usb-tethering) und scp probiert. da wurde eine 350MB datei erfolgreich kopiert
<philipp_> bekks: Ich habe mich an die Leitfäden im Wiki gehalten. Ich gucke nochmal, wo ich falsch abgebogen bin. Backports habe ich nicht bewusst benutzt -_-
<bekks> philipp_: Welchem Wiki bist Du wo gefolgt? :)
<bekks> philipp_: Ich kann Dir nur aus Erfahrung mit exakt dem DVB Stick sagen, dass es wirklich Nerven kostet ;)
<philipp_> bekks:  wiki.ubuntuusers und zwar hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb und hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVB-Karten
<kubine> Title: v4l-dvb › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> dio88: Meines Wissens nach ist USB-Tethering vom Hnady aus keinesfalls gleichzusetzen mit  "Ersatz-für-WLAN-Stick" ~
<dio888> jokrebel, es war nur ein versuch. zum thema, stück für stück ausschließen
<jokrebel> philipp_: Finde Deine Kartenbezeichnung nicht im Wiki. Was sagt lsusb dazu?
<bekks> philipp_: Bist Du diesem Artikel gefolgt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/em28xx
<kubine> Title: em28xx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> In dem Artikel findest du auch eine Liste mit unterstützten USB IDs.
<philipp_> kubine: Nein, an der Stelle steht er nicht im Wiki, aber auf der Herstellerseite wird vermerkt, dass er geht.
<bekks> ! bot > philipp_ 
<kubine>  philipp_: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<bekks> Steht auf der Herstellerseite, dass der unter Linux mit exakt dem Treiber funktioniert? Das bezweifele ich.
<philipp_> bekks: Nein, da steht man sell v4l verwenden http://linux.terratec.de/tv_en.html Aber auf der ubuntuusers Seite zu em28xx ist meine USB ID, werde es also mal da weiterversuchen
<jokrebel> philipp_: Und Ubuntu-Seiten sind erst mal die bessere Wahl, ganz allgemein IMHO. 
<kubine> Title: TERRATEC Linux Site (at linux.terratec.de)
<bekks> philipp_: Also ist die Antwort auf meine Frage "Nein".
<philipp_> bekks: Das ist korrekt. 
<jokrebel> .oO( wenn das mal nicht zu spät ist - @ philipp_ )
<bekks> philipp_: Bevor Du der Seite dort folgst, solltest du unbedingt ALLE Änderungen die Du bisher gemacht hast, wieder rückgängig machen.
<dio888> so, ich habe nun nochmal am laptop einen wsb-stick von hama probiert und dieses mal versucht über smb die selbe 350MB datei zu kopieren. wieder ohne erfolg
<dio888> dmesg http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408387/
<kubine> Title: hama › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Was ist ein wsb-Stick?
<dio888> bekks, *usb-stick
<dio888> bekks, wlan-usb-stick xD
<bekks> dio888: Welchen Chipsatz exakt hat der Stick?
<jokrebel> bekks: Kennst Du noch nicht die neue Abkürzung für WLAN-USB <g>?
<bekks> jokrebel: Nee, dazu bin ich zu oldskool ;)
<jokrebel> dio888: Paste doch einfach mal die ID (oder lsusb komplett)
<philipp_> bekks: Ich folge jetzt der Anleitung, die du mir empfohlen hast und bin jetzt dabei cleanEm28xx.sh auszuführen. Leider spricht das Skript Französisch und ich nicht. Es gibt mir:  "Vous devez installer le package avant" aus. Ist das gut oder schlecht?^^
<dio888> Bus 001 Device 010: ID 148f:2870 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870 Wireless Adapter
<philipp_> bekks: Achso, die Änderungen hatte ich schon zuruckgesetzt: Kernel + Module runtergeworfen und neu installiert. 
<jokrebel> dio888: 2 Klicks und 2 c&p weiter finde ich "USB-ID 148f:2870 Draft-N. Direkt durch Modul rt2870sta unterstützt. Modul rt2800usb muss gesperrt werden." --- Hast Du dies getan?
<Flash63> das ist unter 12.04 nicht mehr aktuell jokrebel
<jokrebel> hm
<Flash63> unter 12.04  ist nur noch das Modul rt2800usb im Kernel
<dio888> jokrebel, nein, habe den nur grade vom TV abgerupft. da ubuntu den erkannt hat und mich auch wieder ins irc gelassen hat, dachte ich (anscheinend falscher weise) das dieser geht.
<bekks> philipp_: Was neuinstalliert?
 * Flash63 muss das Wiki dahingehend noch durchforsten
<Flash63> Du hast verbindungsabbrüche mit WLAN? dio888
<bekks> dio888: Oh, ein rt2870 von Ralink. Der em28xx unter den WLAN-Chipsätzen ;) Da hilft nur ein anderer WLAN Stick :)
<jokrebel> Flash63: Und nun?
<dio888> jokrebel, er hat ja 16MB kopiert. > genau das selbe problem wie mit dem internen wlan
<dio888> jokrebel, ..vom laptop
<bekks> dio888: Und der interne WLAN Chipsatz ist welcher?
<jokrebel> dio888: Versuchs mal per LAN bitte.
<Flash63> WLAN Probs hier im Channel ohne weitere Info ist Käse
<bekks> Flash63: Lass gut sein, wenn Du erst seit zwei Minuten mitliest. ;)
<dio888> flash63: ja z.b. kopiervorgänge und vnc brechen ab. obwohl die verbindung zum router noch angeblich besteht. dieser fehler tritt nur bei längeren/konstanten verbindungen zwischen einem bestimmten pc und diesem laptop auf
<jokrebel> Flash63: Da unterstreiche ich nochmal mein post von 20:16…
<dio888> bekks: der wlanstick war nur zum testen. der ist eigentlich für den fernseher
<dio888> bekks: wie bekomme ich den internen chip raus?
<jokrebel> *seufz* </OT>
<bekks> dio888: So wie bei dem USB Stick auch.
<bekks> lsusb und lspci angucken.
 * Flash63 liest gerade - dennoch fehlen konkrete Angaben zur Hardware/Treiber usw. - aber ich halte mich zurück
<bekks> Flash63: Dann fang mal bei 18:34 an zu lesen ;)
<dio888> bekks, lspci=02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Flash63> da war ich noch offline bekks
<bekks> dio888: Dann brauchen wir das dmesg eines Verbindungsabbruchs mit DEM Adapter. Und vorher eine Gegenprobe mit einer Kabelverbindung.
<bekks> Und lass dabei bitte jeweils andere (WLAN-)USB Sticks, etc. weg.
<dio888> ja : )
<dio888> kann aber kurz dauern, kabel holen...
<bekks> Das solltest Du doch eigentlich schon vor einer halben Stunde getan haben?
<jokrebel> dio888: Und die Frage nach wann wurde welcher rechner auf 12.04 hochgezogen und wann wurde der "neue" Router in Betrieb genommen seit "das Problem ja erst seit 12.04" besteht, bist Du auch noch schuldig.
<Flash63> nur als Anregung - beide Treiber haben Probleme mit dem N-Modus (kann man abschalten) dazu nicht genug Kanalabstand/freie Kanäle - Powermanagement der WLAN-Karte wäre noch ein Thema - verwendete Verschlüsselung sollte WPA2 sein - der Network-Manager verursacht u.U. die Unterbrechung
<jokrebel> …and so on … and so on … *nochtieferseufz*
<jokrebel> …was man schon vor Stunden per (ohne-W-)LAN gegenchecken hätte können.
<jokrebel> Und ich wiederhole mich ja ungern, warte aber immer noch auf den _abgesicherten_ Ubuntu-Bezug.
<Flash63> stimmt schon jokrebel - LAN & WLAN & zwei Adapter & neuer Router (Chaos) kann man hier im Chanel kaum lösen, wenn die entsprechenden Informationen nicht kommen
<bekks> Flash63: Damit fasst du die Geschehnisse seit 18:34 treffend zusammen.
<jokrebel> …und das in einem nicht mal 2-Zeiler für einen fast 3-Stündigen Supportversuch. Ist Rekordverdächtig. </OT>
 * Flash63 schaut zwischendurch etwas Fußball, pingt mich wenn ihr etwas spezielles zu WLAN braucht  ;-)
<bekks> Du bist nicht der Einzige, der WLAN kennt ;) Aber danke :)
<Flash63> ich weiß bekks, ist ja auch gut so. 
<PBeck> hi
<Ilian> Ich würde gerne mein Wacom PenPartner (CT-0405-R) Grafiktablett (serielle schnittstellt) mit Ubuntu betreiben. Augenblicklich läuft hier Ubuntu 10.04. Ist das sehr kompliziert oder vielleicht einfacher mit der aktuellen Ubuntu-Version?
<beaver74> Ilian, starte doch einfach einen Versuch unter deiner aktuellen Version .. allerdings würde ich dir schon raten auf die 12.04 zu wechseln - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wacom_USB-Tabletts und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafiktabletts könnten dir helfen
<kubine> Title: Wacom USB-Tabletts › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ilian> beaver74 oh, gerade noch rechtzeitig, wollte nämlich gerade mal mit der Linux Mint 12 starten und testen. Danke. Ubuntuusers habe ich schon angesehen, vielleicht auch was übersehen. Es scheint sich diesbezüglich gerade einiges zu verändern, so dass man sich auf keine Anleitung verlassen kann. :-/
<gm4486> kennt sich jemand hier aus mit reverse ssh und citrix ice?
<beaver74> Ilian, du machst das schon ;) ansonsten kannst du gerne hier deine Fragen stellen
#ubuntu-de 2012-05-20
<dreamon_> was ist eine tpp Datei ? -> http://www.luga.de/Angebote/Vortraege/APT_LIT_2012
<kubine> Title: Homepage der Linux User Group Augsburg (LUGA) e.V.: Angebote (at www.luga.de)
<catweazle> dreamon_: TPP ist ein Präsentationsprogramm für die (Linux/Unix-)Kommandozeile mit definitiv hohem Nerd-Faktor!
<dreamon_> catweazle, Apropos.. du hattest Recht.. Die DVDs waren wirklich bootfähig. Danke!
<dreamon_> catweazle, kann man die tpp besser darstellen als mit einem Texteditor?
<catweazle> keine Ahnung probier doch aus http://synflood.at/tpp.html
<kubine> Title: AK's website - tpp - text presentation program (at synflood.at)
<catweazle> im Debian Anwenderhandbuch ist APT aber auch ganz gut erklärt und auch das ubuntu-wiki sollte gut genug sein
<DaJ23> tagchen, nen schönen Sonntag allerseits :)
<bullgard4> DaJ23: Dir auch!
<DaJ23> danke :)
<chk> hi
<chk> wie kann ich aircrack-ng unter ubuntu 12.04 installieren?
<bekks> Wozu brauchst Du das denn?
<chk> will was testen hier
<DaJ23> also ausprobiert hab ichs noch nicht, aber hier schonmal versucht? -> https://launchpad.net/~aking1012-com/+archive/aircrack-precise
<kubine> Title: Aircrack-ng 1.1 : Andrew King (at launchpad.net)
<DaJ23> (about installing lesen, falls du noch nicht weißt)
<bekks> chk: Wenn Du etwas mit einem nicht-eigenen Netzwerk testen willst, sehen wir das potentiell illegal an, und stellen damit den Support hier ein. Danke für dein Verständnis.
<Fussel> woher will man hier nachprüfen ob eigenes oder nicht eigenes?
<bekks> Man weiß wie sein eigenes WLAN heisst.
<bekks> Alles andere wird hier nicht supported.
<Fussel> ich würds generell nicht suporten deshalb
<bekks> Deswegen werden solche Tools hier idR gar nicht supported, außer ggf. dem Hinweis auf launchpad wie oben beschrieben.
<bekks> :)
<Fussel> :)
<DaJ23> oh okay, sry - dann hab ich nix gesagt
<DaJ23> wollte nur hilfsbereit sein
<chk> ich teste es nur im eigenen netz...
<chk> DaJ23, thx
<jokrebel> mino: Fix bitte Deine Verbindung, Danke.
<HarryHirsch123> hi
<HarryHirsch123> kennt sich hier jemand mit installationen von spielen aus?
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<bekks> ! frag > HarryHirsch123 
<kubine>  HarryHirsch123: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<HarryHirsch123> Ok, also ich möcht emir gern Urban Terror installieren. Ich habe mir es gestern von der Website (UrbanTerror.info) heruntergeladen. da ich ein 32 bit system habe, habe ich einen rechtsklick auf die ioUrbanTerror.i386 gemacht und habe sie ausführbar gemacht. wenn ich sie starte, kommt ein fenster mit weisser schrift und danach geht es nicth weiter
<HarryHirsch123> also es ist im hintergrund ein bild von dem spiel und da steht mit weisser schrift was drauf
<HarryHirsch123> 3 zeilen sind auch mit rot geschreibne
<bekks> Und wir sollen raten, was da steht?
<HarryHirsch123> nein
<HarryHirsch123> aber ich terminal führt es das irgendwie nicht aus
<jokrebel> HarryHirsch123: Erstmal ist es eigentlich sinnvoller nach einem Ubuntu-Weg zu fanden, als irgendwo irgendwas runterzuladen. Das ist _kein_ Windows.
<HarryHirsch123> ich weis aber meistens sind die versionen in den paketquellen ja nicht die aktuellsten
<jokrebel> HarryHirsch123: Und siehe 3 Begriffe bei Google füren zum UU-Wiki! http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/UrbanTerror
<kubine> Title: UrbanTerror › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> HarryHirsch123: Ohne konkrete Meldungen ("da steht was, aber ich sage euch nicht was") kann man Dir leider auch nicht helfen.
<HarryHirsch123> hm
<jokrebel> HarryHirsch123: Mit Versionitis ist das so ein Problem…
<HarryHirsch123> gibt es eventuell eine PPA für das spiel?
<HarryHirsch123> kann man die ioUrbanTerror.i386 im terminal ausführen sodass man sieht was der fehler ist?
<HarryHirsch123> naja 
<bekks> Lies den Artikel der dir gerade eben verlinkt wurde.
<jokrebel> HarryHirsch123: Ausdrücklich ohne Gewähr, da nur ein ungeprüfter Googletreffer: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/getdeb_games/precise/games/getdeb/urbanterror
<kubine> Title: UbuntuUpdates - Package "urbanterror" (precise 12.04) (at www.ubuntuupdates.org)
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/UrbanTerror
<kubine> Title: UrbanTerror › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<HarryHirsch123> habe ich gerade
<bekks> So schnell kannst du den nicht gelesen haben.
<bekks> 40s - das glaubt Dir niemand. :)
<HarryHirsch123> ich habe mir das gestern schon angeschaut
<HarryHirsch123> weil ich gestern schon verzweifelt gegoogelt habe
<HarryHirsch123> dort steht etwas von playdeb im wiki
<bekks> In dem Artikel steht alles was man wissen muss.
<HarryHirsch123> ich denke ich werde es jetzt darüber runterladen
<HarryHirsch123> habe es auch so gemacht
<HarryHirsch123> ich habe die ioUrbanTerror.i386 ausführbar gemacht
<HarryHirsch123> und dann per doppelklick gestartet
<HarryHirsch123> das funktioniert ja auch
<HarryHirsch123> ich lade das jetzt einfach über playdeb herunter
<HarryHirsch123> trotzdem danke :)
<nawuko> Guten Morgen 
<nawuko> ich hab da tatsächlich nen ziemlich bescheuertes problem... ich komm einfach nicht drauf wie ich es lösen soll...
<nawuko> ich kopiere gerade dateien von meiner externen auf den rechner. dabei habe ich diesen "Kopierstatus" dialog Minimiert(Da wo die übertragungsgesw. vortschritt uvm. angezeigt wird). Jetzt ist es aber bei jedem Kopieren nicht da..
<nawuko> hat jemand eine ahnung ?
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Was ist das Problem daran? :)
<nawuko> ich hätts gerne wieder :D
<bekks> alt+tab
<nawuko> hab ich auch schon probiert, es ist weg
<niemand> Im Tray?
<nawuko> ich kann nur links im nautilus an ganz kleinen balken sehen, mehr nicht
<nawuko> nein, irgendwie nirgendwo zu finden 
<niemand> Müsste so ein Ordner-Symbol sein
<niemand> Welche Oberfläche überhaupt nawuko?
<nawuko> Unity
<nawuko> leider.. 
<bekks> Niemand zwingt dich dazu.
<bekks> Du kannst auch z.B. KDE, XFCE, LXDE nutzen.
<niemand> Zu Unity kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen
<nawuko> ja, werde ich demnächst auch machen 
<nawuko> ich reboote mal eben mal schauen 
<bekks> nawuko: "Demnächst"? Das ist nicht so aufwendig, dass man das mit sehr viel Vorbereitung machen muss :)
<bekks> Wozu rebooten?
<bekks> m(
<niemand> Interessante Art, Probleme zu lösen
<DaJ23> wo wir gerade die diskussion haben... äh
<DaJ23> ich nutz derzeit xubuntu, weil ich dann doch eher wenn ich ne gui nutz auf das schlichte - windows-like-system stehe ^^
<DaJ23> sprich ein knopf und da ist dann alles drunter sortiert zu finden... nur merk ich das xfce, jedenfalls auf meinem system aus irgend nem grund ständig probleme hat und anwendungen wie thunar ständig abschmieren, haben die noch probleme mit x64 systemen?
<DaJ23> bei unity-ubuntu hatte ich die probleme nicht, aber die oberfläche kotzt mich so dermaßen an, das ich da nicht bleiben wollte...
<sdx23> i.a. nicht, nein. Schau in die ~./xsession-errors 
<DaJ23> und lubuntu hat ja angeblich keinen langzeitsupport, daher die qual der wahl, oder hat jemand noch eine empfehlung für mich?
<DaJ23> die xsession schmiert ja nicht ab
<sdx23> Die Programme loggen trotzdem dorthin ;)
<DaJ23> nur thunar produziert ständig diese abstürze und dann kommt dieser besch. fehlerberichtdialog... (sorry will nicht lästern, aber mich nervts ^^)
<DaJ23> merkwürdigerweise wenn ich die progies dann nen zweitesmal starte klappt alles auf anhieb
<DaJ23> okay, ich schau mal
<DaJ23> äh also bei mir gibs wohl keine xsession-errors
<DaJ23> oh doch sorry
<DaJ23> gerade mit locate gefunden, du hast dich verschrieben *g*
<DaJ23> puh da steht einiges
<DaJ23> openConnection, polkit-gnome-authentication, xfce4-setting-helper, xfdesktop und indicator werfen massig fehlermeldungen
<DaJ23> was soll sowas heißen: "thunar-volman: Konnte den zum Gerät gehörenden Datenträger nicht erkennen."?
<DaJ23> ich hab ne ext. platte mit usb3 anschluss und ne sata II (root & boot) eingebaut... eigentlich sollte das doch tun, oder nicht?
<k1l> DaJ23: einfach mal die fehlermeldung bei google reinkloppen. da findest schon was passendes
<DaJ23> naja was hilfreiches find ich da nicht gerade, k1l
<DaJ23> alle dependencies sind bei mir erfüllt, neuest gvfs usw.
<DaJ23> +es
<DaJ23> ist wohl einfach der wurm drin, kA lässt sich aber immernoch besser arbeiten als unter windoof ^^
<bekks> Also ich finde mit der Fehlermeldung einiges.
<bekks> Mit der englischen Fehlermeldung (die man bei der Suche nach der deutschen Meldung im ersten Googletreffer findet), findet man dies hier: https://www.google.de/search?q=Could+not+detect+the+volume+corresponding+to+the+device
<kubine> Title: Could not detect the volume corresponding to the device - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<k1l> DaJ23: ist das verschlüsselt? bei welcher platte kommt das? kann trotzdem gemountet werden?
<k1l> ..
<leszek> hi
<DaJ23> bekks, ich find auch einiges, aber nicht davon trifft zu, das was in den foren und hilfestellung beschrieben war, gerade geprüft und als nicht zutreffend befunden
<DaJ23> k1l nein, die platte ist nicht verschlüsselt, werd ich beim nächsten mal aber machen - vielleicht warte ich aber noch bis ich mir nen neuen prozessor leisten kann der dann auch aes-verschl. unterstützt (mein icore5 tuts leider nicht) damit ich den tresor-patch nutzen kann
<tiax> DaJ23: ist das der letzte Log-Eintrag bzgl Thunar in der .xsession-errors? Davon sollte thunar eigentlich nicht abstürzen
<DaJ23> und alle platten funktionieren problemlos, ausser wie gesagt beim erstenmal wenn thunar darauf versucht drauf zuzugreifen
<tiax> DaJ23: es ist oft einfacher, Abstürze eines Programms zu untersuchen, wenn man nicht den ganzen Rest von .xsession-errors rausfiltern muss
<tiax> d.h. starte doch mal thunar in einem Terminal und reproduziere den Absturz
<tiax> dann schreibt es stderr auf's Terminal statt nach xsession-errors und Du hast nicht so viel Unfug drum herum
<DaJ23> ehrlichgesagt hat mir dieser fehlermeldungsprotokollierheini vorhin auch was ganz anderes gemeldet als das was im xsession-errors steht, bekomm ich aber leider nicht mehr ausm kopf zusammen, da aus dem dialog herraus leider nicht kopierbar, oder weiß einer von euch wo der fehlerprotokollmanager von xfce seine daten herbekommt? (sprich, gibs das log irgendwoe als datei auf platte?)
<DaJ23> tiax, werd ich bei gelegenheit mal dran denken, bin nur gerade nen paar gb daten am kopieren wird noch ne weile dauern, den fehler kann ich ur reproduzieren wenn ich den rechner neu starte
<k1l> DaJ23: /var/log  dort mal in dmesg oder syslog schuaen
<DaJ23> wer weiss, vielleicht kommt xfce mit dem eco mode meines rechners nicht so gut klar (acpi - und hdd? gibs sowas?)
<DaJ23> ja, wie gesagt ich glaub das macht dann nur nach nem neustart sinn
<DaJ23> im momen läuft ja alles wieder super
<DaJ23> +t
<DaJ23> ist halt nur nervig das man sich immer beim neustart erstmal alle platten mit thunar anschauen muss, damit er die richtig erkennt, oder wenn die platten (die externe) in stromsparmodus geht, dann passiert das auch
<k1l> eco mode? o_O  versuch dich beim nächsten anlauf am besten mal in einer kompletten fehlerbeschreibung samt fehlermeldungen. so stück für stück neue infos ist bischen demotivierend
<DaJ23> jup, werd ich machen, das war auch gerade nicht wirklich dringend reingeschoben ;-)
<DaJ23> sorry, das ich euch da so gescheucht haben sollte, war nicht meine absicht
<DaJ23> viel mir ja auch nur ein, weil nawuko gerade über ubuntu's unity geredet hatte und ich die oberfläche nicht mag, aber da die fehler nicht hatte, jetzt bei xubuntu aber schon
<DaJ23> (womit ich aber leben kann ;-))
<DaJ23> rehi, Miss_Anthropie :)
<petri> Thunderbird startet unter ubuntu 12.04 in 1 Minute 30. Das ist definitiv zu lange. Wie kann ich feststellen was da schief läuft?
<Frickelpit> starte es mal aus dem terminal
<bekks> Mach ein Terminal auf und starte Thunderbird in einem Terminal. Evtl. siehst Du dann Meldungen, die auf die Ursache hindeuten.
<petri> wenn ich thunderbird im Terminal eingebe und ENTER drücker erscheint nur: enigmail.js: Registered components
<ppq> ich schätze, da stimmt irgendetwas mit deinem profil nicht. du könntest testweise mal ein neues anlegen, als standard festlegen und gucken, ob er dann schneller startet.
<bekks> Oder Alle Addons in Thunderbird abschalten.
<petri> ppq: und wenn das so wäre? (Die Mails sind für mich von Evolution zu thunderbird mirgriert worden)
<DaJ23> tag anatolbroder
<DaJ23> btw. petri, vielleicht zuviele addons in thunderbird am laufen?
<bekks> petri: Dann weisst Du, dass es an deinem Profil liegt.
<petri> DaJ23, nein, ist ganz frisch installiert
<bekks> Mindestens Enigmail hast du als Addon.
<ppq> petri: hast du deine mails vielleicht noch auf dem server? wenn ja, könntest du sie ja noch einmal alle abrufen. mails von anderen programmen zu importieren ist leider nicht immer ganz sauber
<ppq> petri: aber wie gesagt, schau halt erstmal ob es am profil liegt
<petri> ppq, nein, meine Mails gehören mir . (ist pop3 account)
<Eldorado> hiho, ich versuche gerade aufm anderem pc ubuntu 12.04  zu installieren. ich bin im menü für die sprachauswahl. Dort habe ich deutsch gedrückt, jetzt passiert nichts mehjr. ich kann die maus noch bewegen, aber es geagiert nichts mehr auf klicks
<petri> danke, ich schaue dann mal.
<petri> muss erst mal lesen wie ich ein neues profil anlege ohne das alte zu löschen und so weiter....
<bekks> petri: Starte doch erstmal mit deaktivierten Addons.
<bekks> Ein Schritt nach dem anderen :)
<ppq> Eldorado: geh doch mal auf "ubuntu ausprobieren" statt auf "ubuntu installieren" im bootmenü. du kannst auch aus dem livebetrieb heraus den installer starten
<Eldorado> das habe ich auch schon probiert, da bekomme ich nur einen schwarzen bildschirm und die maus die ich noch bewegen kann
<bekks> Dan benutz doch mal die alternate CD zur Installation.
<petri> bekks, ich habe aber keine addons installiert. wenn ich die jetzt einfach deinstalliere, dann fehlt doch was? Die waren doch von anfang an dabei ?  Oder
<bekks> petri: Du hast mindestens Enigmail aktiv, richtig?
<Eldorado> muss ich die auch noch runterladen? oder ist die in der normalen iso mit drinne? hab dsl 2000 da dauert das knapp ne stunde eine iso zu downloaden
<bekks> Und ich habe deaktivieren, nicht deinstallieren geschrieben.
<bekks> Eldorado: Ist eine separate CD.
<petri> bekks, das steht wie gesagt im terminal. Was tut den enigmail?
<bekks> petri: Emails verschlüsseln, auf Wunsch.
<Eldorado> was ist den die alternate cd genau?
<bekks> Eine alternative Installationscd, ohne graphischen Installationsmodus, die das System genau so installiert wie die "normale" CD.
<catweazle> und danach steht er im Dunkeln bekks?
<bekks> catweazle: Das weiß man nicht.
<petri> bekks,  da sind noch so einige andere in der AddOn Liste. (CouchDB, deutsches Wörterbuch,timezone definateions)
<catweazle> ist aber plöd
<bekks> petri: Dann deaktivier sie...
<Eldorado> achso okay, ist die dann immernoch dau fähig?^^
<bekks> catweazle: Das weiß man ja jetzt auch nicht.
<catweazle> Eldorado: geht die selbe CD an anderen Computern
<Eldorado> ich mach das via stick....ich probier das mal ebvendan diesem pc,  bis gleich
<bekks> Gut, dass man wichtige Dinge unterschlägt.
<petri> bekks, nach dem deaktivieren von "Google menubar integration 3.23" ist es so schnell wie sonst mit evolution. Lass ich das einfach weg? Googlebar habe ich gar nicht gesehen?!
<bekks> Ob Du die weglassen willst, ist ganz alleine deine Entscheidung.
<petri> bekks, das ist wohl so. Wenn ich allerdings java abschalte geht nicht alles bei libreoffice. (Es wird also gebraucht)  Braucht man also dieses Addon, das ja scheinbar mit Thunderbird geliefert wird.
<eXtense> Hallo, seit über einem Monat erhalte ich von der Updateverwaltung eine Fehlermeldung die ich nicht beseitigt bekomme (Siehe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408412/). Scheinbar können zwei Paketquellen nicht erreicht werden. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wieso diese plötzlich nicht gefunden werden respektive wie ich sie entferne. Könnte mir da jemand helfen? :)
<kubine> Title: Fehlermeldung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> eXtense: Paste mal bitte als erstes ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". Danke.
<ppq> !paste > eXtense 
<kubine>  eXtense: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<eXtense> Hm? ich weiß jetzt nicht was schief gelaufen ist, aber ich habe nur zwei Zeilen abgesendet, die eben einen Link zum Paste der Fehlermeldung erhalten.
<jokrebel> eXtense: Das "paste" bezog sich darauf, dass Du das, was ich anforderte (auch) nicht direkt hier rein posten sollst.
<eXtense> jokrebel: Achso. Jetzt hab ichs gerafft :) stand etwas auf der Leitung
<eXtense> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408417/
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<eXtense> hat niemand eine Idee?
<jokrebel> eXtense: GPG-Fehler ließt sich ein bisschen wie fehlender/falscher Schlüssel.
<jokrebel> eXtense: Stell doch in den Paketquellen mal alles auf Deutsche Server um und mach das selbe nochmal.
<geser> jokrebel: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/... sieht sehr deutsch aus
<geser> und von security.ubuntu.com gibt es eigentlich keinen Mirrors
<eXtense> jap würde auch sagen, dass eine domain mit de präfix deutsch ist. die adresse ist ja gänzlich unrreichbar (wenn man sie mal versucht im browser zu öffnen) und daher nutzlos. nur wie bekomme ich sie aus der liste entfernt?
<jokrebel> geser: Hast Du Dir die Fehlermeldung vom 2ten Paste auch anschaut? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408417/
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<geser> jokrebel: ja, das ist der, den ich offen habe
<geser> eXtense: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/universe/binary-i386/ zeigt die gewünschte Datei in gepackter Form, warum apt jetzt die ungepackte Version sucht, weiß ich spontan nicht
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/universe/binary-i386 (at de.archive.ubuntu.com)
<eXtense> sagen wir mal so - ist die updatequelle denn wichtig? (kann ich mir ja nicht vorstellen, wenn sie nicht erreichbar ist)
<geser> eXtense: nein, du kannst jeden (zuverlässigen) Ubuntu-Mirror als Quelle nehmen
<geser> aber selbst http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/universe/binary-i386/ hat die Packages nur in gepackter Form
<eXtense> geser: bei dieser url bekomme ich aber keinen 404 error. wie kann man die denn ersetzen?
<geser> eXtense: das ist ja auch ein Verzeichnis-Listing (das klappt auch beim deutschen Mirror, wenn du vor die Adresse wieder "de." anhängst). Apt will ja eine "Packages"-Datei von dort haben, die es so nicht gibt (nur als .gz bzw .bz2)
<eXtense> geser: hmm. seltsame sache. das selbe problem hatte ich nämlich auch mit meinem alten notebook und 10.04. da bin ich aber davon ausgegangen dass es an selbst hinzugefügten quellen liegt. daran habe ich dieses mal aber nichts geändert. das system ist nahezu installationsfrisch, da im moment nur zu surf- und officezwecken verwendet.
<geser> welche Version von apt hast du installiert? (dpkg -l apt | cat)
<eXtense> geser: 0.8.13.2ubuntu4.4
<geser> ist die richtige, hmm
<geser> lösche mal alle Dateien (bis auf lock) in /var/lib/apt/lists und /var/lib/apt/lists/partial und mach dann mal ein "sudo apt-get update"
<geser> das sollte alle Paketlisten neu laden (da wir sie ja gelöscht haben)
<eXtense> okay momentchen
<eXtense> auch den kompletten ordner /var/lib/apt/lists/partial ?
<geser> die Dateien dort drin ja, der Ordner selber nein
<eXtense> okay
<eXtense> geser: Vielen Dank! der Fehler ist jetzt scheinbar weg. Allerdings ist was neues dazu gekommen. Ich weiß nicht ob ich mir da gedanken machen muss oder nicht
<eXtense> W: GPG-Fehler: http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security InRelease: File /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_InRelease doesn't start with a clearsigned message
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu security notices | Ubuntu (at security.ubuntu.com)
<geser> eXtense: diese Fehlermeldung hattest du vorhin auch schon, eigentlich sollte so ein "apt-get update" ohne Fehler oder Warnings durchlaufen
<eXtense> oh, ist mir garnicht aufgefallen. hatte nur die nicht erreichbaren server im auge. 
<geser> aber dafür habe ich momentan keine Idee, was die Ursache/das Problem sein könnte
<eXtense> Ich frag mich wie sowas überhaupt kommt, wenn man an den Quellen absolut nichts ändert? Kann ja nicht von alleine kommen. Naja trotzdem vielen Dank!
<jokrebel> eXtense: Genau der ist _mir_ vorhin als erstes in Auge gesprungen weshalb wir ein bisschen aneinander vorbei redeten. Wenn man das Google zuwirft siehts wie ein Bug aus http://www.google.de/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=GPG-Fehler%3A+http%3A%2F%2Fsecurity.ubuntu.com+natty-security+InRelease%3A+File+%2Fvar%2Flib%2Fapt%2Flists%2Fpartial%2Fsecurity.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_InRelease+doesn'
<kubine> Title: GPG-Fehler: http://security.ubuntu.com natty-security InRelease: File /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_InRelease doesn' - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<jokrebel> t+start+with+a+clearsigned+message
<jokrebel> ggr.
<jokrebel> eXtense: zB. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/164618
<kubine> Title: Question #164618 : Questions : “update-manager” package : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<eXtense> jokrebel: don't worry ;) habs auch so aufbekommen. da war ich eben auch schon, konnte aber keine lösung finden
<geser> eXtense: kannst du mal den Inhalt von /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_InRelease in ein pastebin packen?
<eXtense> geser: jop gib mir kurz 3 minuten, eBay ruft :D
<eXtense> geser: so..also ich glaube ein paste ist nicht nötig. die datei enthält den HTML-Code der Seite, die mein Router ausgibt wenn es zu einem connection timeout kommt.
<geser> eXtense: also ähnlich wie in #19 von jokrebel's verlinkter Frage beschrieben
<CalebRipley> Wie kann ich einen Drucker bei CUPS auf einem Server einrichten, dessen Treiber vom einem Desktop-System automatisch erkannt wird? Der Treiber taucht einfach nicht auf, trotz gleicher Pakete.
<bekks> Du musst den Treiber manuell hinterlegen, so dass der Drucker ihn findet.
<bekks> Das kann man nicht urch die Installation von Paketen lösen.
<CalebRipley> Wo holt dieses Automatische System den Treiber her, wie finde ich sowas heraus?
<bekks> "Desktop-System" heisst in deinem Fall "Windows"?
<CalebRipley> Nein Ubuntu 12.04 hat meinen Samsung Drucker automatisch erkannt und eingebunden, ohne Interaktion. Mein 12.04 Server-System tut das nicht, hat aber auch nicht die Treiber in seiner Liste.
<bekks> Dann vergleiche doch mal die installierten Pakete.
<CalebRipley> Die installierten Pakete sind gleich. Irgendwas macht das diese Automatische Einbindung wohl mehr.
<bekks> Die installierten Pakete _können_ nicht gleich sein, denn sonst hättest Du zwei Desktop Systeme und nicht Desktop und Server.
<CalebRipley> Ich meine die Pakete, die bei aptitude search cups |grep ^i rauskommen.
<apricot1> hallo, hab Probleme nach MB Umbau: paste:408422:motherboard-umbau
<Fussel> apricot1, versuch es mal mit nem paste-link
<bekks> CalebRipley: Niemand hat gesagt, dass das betreffende Paket "cups" im Namen haben muss.
<apricot1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/408422/
<kubine> Title: motherboard-umbau › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> Nachtrag zum Boot-Problem nach motherboard+cpu Tausch: Eine Live-DVD startet  korrekt
<bekks> Dann starte mal mit noacpi als kerneloption.
<CalebRipley> Danke bekks, habe den Treiber gefunden und eingerichtet. Habe wohl zu eng gesucht.
<apricot1> bekks, zusätzlich zu acpi=off ?
<bekks> apricot1: Nö.
<DaJ23> hallo Geruchsfernsehen :)
<Geruchsfernsehen> Hi :)
<apricot1> bekks, du meinst doch bestimmt 'noapic' ?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Weil APIC hat nichts mit ACPI zu tun.
<bekks> Mach halt irgendwie ACPI aus :)
<bekks> apricot1: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten
<kubine> Title: Booten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apricot1> ja... und da hab ich's nicht gefunden  :)
<apricot1> bei den Optionen
<bekks> Hängt die Kiste denn auch mit acpi=off ?
<apricot1> ich probier's mal...
<o_O> hi
<o_O> wie krieg ich in lubuntu meinen usb kopfhörer aktiviert?
<o_O> im alsamixer wird mir der kopfhörer als soundkarte angezeigt aber es kommt kein ton
<apricot1> bekks, ja - hängt auch mit: Freeing initrd memeory: 18688k freed --- vorher: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged
<apricot1> aber mit DVD startet er einwandfrei
<bekks> Dann nimm eine Live CD, such das mce.log und schau nach, welche ernstzunehmenden Kopfschmerzen deine Hardware hat.
<bekks> Machine Check Exceptions sind ernstzunehmen.
<apricot1> ich such mal ne alte HD und installier von ner UBUNTU-CD.... ich meld mich dann aus den Trümmern  :-))
<jokrebel> Guest64897: So als Schuß ins Blaue vielleicht mal die Alsamixer Einstellungen überprüfen. UND - es ist meist kontraproduktiv _erst_ ne Frage zu stellen und sich _dann_ umzubenennen.
<Guest64897> im alsamixer war ich ja schon
<Guest64897> da ist unter soundkarten der kopfhörer aufgelistet
<Guest64897> und die lautstärke eingestellt
<Guest64897> aber trotzdem hör ich nix
<Guest64897> und der sound kommt weiterhin über die notebook lautsprecher
<sdx23> Guest64897: und es steht da auch nicht auf Mute? 
<Guest64897> nein
<Guest64897> ist an
<sdx23> Dann wären genauere Informationen zur Hardware hilfreich. "lsusb" beispielsweise.
<Guest64897> wie
<Guest64897> irgendein billig usb headset^^
<Noobuntu81> Guest64897: gib mal im Terminal "lsusb" ein und paste dein Ergebnis hier für sdx23 ;)
<sdx23> In einen Pastebin bitte. zB: http://pastebin.com
<kubine> Title: Pastebin.com - #1 paste tool since 2002! (at pastebin.com)
<Guest64897> Die Masse A (12 kg) rutscht auf dem Halbkreis (R = 2 m) mit vernachlässigbarer
<Guest64897> Reibung. Bei dem Winkel von 30° hat sie eine Geschwindigkeit von 4 m pro
<Guest64897> Sekunde.
<Guest64897> oh falsch^^
<DaJ23> O_O was hat das jetzt mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<Noobuntu81> lol^^
<Guest64897> falsch gepastet
<Guest64897> sry
<Noobuntu81> physik-hausaufgaben :D
<Guest64897> mechanik
<Guest64897> ich check nich wie ich im terminal kopiere
<DaJ23> bin ich froh das ich das (erstmal) hinter mir hab
<DaJ23> ^^
<DaJ23> mitlere maustaste normal
<DaJ23> +t
<Guest64897> pff
<DaJ23> also markieren und dann mittlere maustaste
<Guest64897> hab nur touchpad
<DaJ23> im gui, gehts auch mit rechtsklick und menü
<DaJ23> (vorher mit links kopieren)
<DaJ23> äääj markieren
<Guest64897> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<DaJ23> gott werf hirn vom himmel, was denn heute los mit mir uuah
<Guest64897> rechtsklick geht gar nich
<DaJ23> vorher markiert? was für nen terminal nutzt du denn?
<Guest64897> lubuntu standard
<Guest64897> xterm
<k1l> markieren, dann strg+shift+c drücken
<DaJ23> danke k1l
<Guest64897> geht nich in lxterm sonst hätt ichs schon :D
<Guest64897> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Guest64897> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Guest64897> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Guest64897> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Guest64897> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Guest64897> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera
<Guest64897> Bus 002 Device 012: ID 05e1:2010 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd 
<Guest64897> so im anderen terminal gings
<Noobuntu81> beim nächsten Mal pastebin benutzen^^
<beaver74> ! paste > Guest64897 
<kubine>  Guest64897: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Guest64897> sry sry ^^
<KojiroAK> Wie konnte man nochmals eine Liste von installierten paketen erstellen, über die man die gleichen Pakete auf einem anderen System auch installieren kann?  dpkg --get-selection habe ich schon, aber da ist ja immer noch "install" dabei, und da dürfte dann apt-get motzen.
<ppq> KojiroAK: guck mal im ubuntuusers wiki, artikel "apt-get", da steht genau das
<KojiroAK> ppq~ hrm, hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können. thx.
<ppq> KojiroAK: für dpkg --get-selections gibt es übrigens auch --set-selections, das nimmt die ausgabe von --get-selections als eingabe. aber schöner ist es mit apt-get wie im artikel beschrieben
<ppq> weil dpkg halt nicht selbst die pakete runterladen kann, etc.
<KojiroAK> ppq~ hmm, ich finde da leider gerade keine Anweisung für eine Liste.
<ppq> oh, scheinen sie rausgenommen zu haben, schade.
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung/Tipps
<ppq> da
<kubine> Title: Tipps › Paketverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> jemand ne idee wie ich ne .desktop verknüpfung in das gnome-shell dock bekomme?
<dAnjou> 11.10 btw
<dreamon_> dAnjou, gnome-shell dock ist gnome 3?
<Ryuno-Ki> Guten Abend
<fornext_> Bisher hat X-Forwarding immer out of the box funktioniert. Jetzt bei Xubuntu 12.04 erhalte ich leider nur ein "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0" als Rückmeldung.
<fornext_> Gehts das anderen ähnlich?
<bekks> Wie versuchst Du die Verbindung denn aufzubauen?
<fornext_> ssh -X -l benutzer xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<fornext_> dann z.B. xterm
<bekks> Dann kontrollier die sshd_config des Rechners, auf den Du dich per SSH verbindest.
<fornext_> #   ForwardX11 no
<fornext_> ist auskommentiert.
<fornext_> #   ForwardAgent no
<bekks> Nicht hier reinpasten. :)
<matzexh> hi, wie setze ich denn in 12.04 einen primären monitor, damit die notify benachrichtigungen auf dem "richtigen" monitor erscheinen?
<fornext_> ich setze es mal auf yes
<bekks> Nicht raten.
<bekks> Erstmal X11DisplayOffset kontrollieren.
<fornext_> gibts nicht
<dreamon_> bekks, wie trennt man eine sshfs sitzung?
<bekks> dreamon_: umount.
<dreamon_> bekks, danke
<Linuxsusefan> hallo zusammen, ich nutze ubuntu 12.04 mit gnome auf nvidia grakka. ich nutze den via distri angebotenen treiber: Version current mit dem vermerk Empfohlen. worin genau liegt der unterschied zu dem ebenfalls angebotenen: Version current-updates? Eine genau und mir nachvollziehbare Erklärung fand ich auch im wiki nicht. danke vorab für infos
<dreamon_> bekks, Habe gerade mit "sudo adduser Nutzer" angelegt. Nun möchte ich mit per sshfs einloggen, was auch geht, aber ich sehe von / alles. Kann man das einschränken?
<ppq> Linuxsusefan: momentan ist das beides die gleiche version. -updates kommt aus den precise-updates paketquellen (standardmäßig aktiviert). wenn man den -updates treiber installiert, bekommt man später aktuelle treiberversionen, während der andere bei der jetzigen version bleiben wird
<bekks> dreamon_: Ja, in dem Du ein ssh chroot baust, in dem sich der User dann anmeldet.
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: aah, ich danke dir vielmals
<ppq> Linuxsusefan: oh, ich muss mich korrigieren, -updates ist schon jetzt etwas neuer: 295.49 statt 295.40
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: mich wunderte eben, das es dasselbe ist als ich das gestern installierte. deshalb wollte ich den unterschied wisse.
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: ich hab die current version über die auch der 259.49 angeboten wurde
<dreamon_> bekks, hmm.. hast du mir ein beispiel? chroot kenn ich nur vom grub reparieren ;)
<bekks> Ich habe Dir kein Beispiel (oh, hier fehlt ein Verb). Aber Du kannst mal nach "ssh chroot" suchen.
<ppq> Linuxsusefan: dann hast du aber mehr als bloß die standardpaketquellen aktiviert. vergleiche mal 'apt-cache policy nvidia-current' und 'apt-cache policy nvidia-current-updates'
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: hab dann spaßenshalber auf current-updates geswitcht und fand da dasselbe drin ..... also, egal welche quelle ..der inhalt war derselbe
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: ich schau schnell ...
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: tschuldigung, hab die xswat aktiviert .... das erklärt es
<ppq> okay
<Linuxsusefan> ppq: danke dir dennoch, denn den eigentlichen unterschied kannte ich nich
<ppq> keine ursache
<Linuxsusefan> die current ist standard, die current-updates werden aktuelle versionen eingespielt ....korrekt?
<ppq> ja
<Linuxsusefan> ich bin es nicht gewohnt, hab nun seit ewiger zeit wieder mal ubunut
<Linuxsusefan> nutzte jahrelang suse ....und da bau ich mir die treiber module selbst
<ppq> nur so btw: wir haben auch einen netten offtopicchannel ;)
<Linuxsusefan> ok, null probl
<dreamon_> bekks, Teste jetzt ssh. Wenn ich mich mit ssh auf den Server verbinde unter dem neu angelegt user, dann seh ich auch alle daten von den anderen usern. Ist das Normal?
<Linuxsusefan> bbl
<bekks> dreamon_: Natürlich. Weil Du kein chroot verwendest für ssh.
<dreamon_> bekks, Langsam das muß ich verstehen. Wenn ich mich mit ssh einlogge als user x .. warum kann ich alle daten der anderen User einsehen?
<bekks> Wieso solltest Du die denn nicht sehen können?
<dreamon_> bekks, Ich dachte ich melde mich als dieser user an, und hab ja gar keine Lese rechte .. 
<koegs> dreamon_: nur so zum verständnis... das ist unter jedem betriebssystem so, solange man es nicht selber anders konfiguriert ;-)
<bekks> Dann hast Du a) falsch gedacht und b) die Zugriffsrechte nur geraten und nicht kontrolliert.
<ppq> die daten, auf die du leserechte hast. im /home verzeichnis sieht man aber immer alle vorhandenen verzeichnisse und damit alle usernamen. kann man theoretisch verhindern, ist wohl aber ein krampf
<bekks> Wieso das?
<bekks> Einfach die Verzeichnisse auf 0750 setzen in /home und Ruhe haben.
<bekks> Dann können die Benutzer sich immer noch alle anmelden und sehen die Daten anderer User nicht mehr,
<dreamon_> koegs, bekks Naja.. lerne stets dazu. 
<bekks> DANN sollte man sich aber mit Zugriffsrechten und Gruppenzugehörigkeiten auskennen.
<bekks> Wenn man an der Stelle an sich selbst zweifelt, lässt man besser die Finger davon :)
<dreamon_> bekks, nunja. Ich kann die Rechte schon setzen, aber wenn sich dann neue Probleme auftun.. dann wirds eng.
<dreamon_> bekks, Aber es spricht nichts dagegen, chmod 755 -R /home/dreamon sollte das erledigen? Aber sieht man dann nicht noch die anderen Verzeichnisse /var/bin usw..?
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Was ist da an "sehen können" schlimm?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Was man sieht, könnte man auch löschen.. ? 
<geser> dreamon_: ein SSH-Login unterscheidet sich nicht von einem normalen Login, wo du vor der Tastatur sitzt (nur das bei SSH die Tastatur an einem anderen Rechner angeschlossen ist)
<jokrebel> dreamon_: list und leserechte ungleich schreib und löschrechte?
<dreamon_> geser, Echt. Würg.. dann muß ich mir das mit den Benutzerrechten mal ernsthaft durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
<geser> dreamon_: hast du man versuch eine Datei in z.B. /usr/bin/ als normaler User zu löschen (ohne sudo)?
<bekks> dreamon_: Hast Du gelesen, was ich vorhin schrieb?
<dreamon_> bekks, Sry   chmod 750 -R /home/dreamon
<geser> dreamon_: bei allen Dateien das x-bit zu setzen, ist keine gute Idee, und ein chmod 750 /home/dreamon reicht völlig
<geser> selbst wenn du eine Datei /home/dreamon/supergeheim mit Rechten 666 hättest, kann die keiner lesen (außer root), wenn man nicht in das Verzeichnis kommt (x-bit auf dem Verzeichnis)
<dreamon_> geser, mit chmod 750 /home/dreamon sperrst du das Verzeichnis? Und nicht die Dateien darin.. ist das so richtig?
<geser> genau, andere haben so keine Möglichkeit den Inhalt des Verzeichnissen anzeigen zu lassen (r-Bit) oder es zu betreten (x-Bit)
<dreamon_> geser, Akutell ist das Verzeichnis so -> drwxr-xr-x 399 dreamon   dreamon 155648 Mai 20 18:40 dreamon
<geser> (wäre nur das x-bit gesetzt und kein r-bit, dann könnte man das Verzeichnis "betreten" und auch Dateien daraus lesen, sofern man den Namen kennt)
<fornext_> bekks, ich bekomme es nicht hin. Der Offset steht auf 10.
<fornext_> XForwarding von B nach A funktiniert, aber nicht umgekehrt.
<geser> d.h. du (dreamon als User), darfst alles; andere in deiner Gruppe und alle übrigen, können sehen was in dem Verzeichnis ist und es auch betretten
<dreamon_> geser, "x" steht also in dem Fall das es ein Verzeichnis ist, nicht für Ausführen. Sonder für betreten.
<geser> dreamon_: genau
<bekks> betreten ist ausführen im Falle eines Verzeichnisses.
<dreamon_> geser, Super erklärt. 
<dreamon_> geser, Das r-Bit ist ist also nicht wichtig.. oder ist es nur unwichtig wenn x gesetzt ist?
<geser> gute Frage, müsste ich mal ausprobieren, was bei r-- bei einem Verzeichnis passiert
<dreamon_> geser, ich muß also das letzte x entfernen von drwxr-xr-x -> kann man das mit chmod -x irgendwie hinbekommen ohne diese Zahlen 750 ?
<bekks> Dann kann man den Namen des Verzeichnisses sehen, sprich lesen.
<bekks> dreamon_: chmod o-x verzeichnis.
<bekks> Steht auch in man chmod
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Die Zahlen ist das ganze nur einfach in Oktal. Hast Du jemals die Wikis zu den Rechten gelesen?
<geser> dreamon_: wenn das Verzeichnis nur das r-bit gesetzt hat, kannst du noch sehen, was für Dateien drin sind, aber weder welche Rechte noch sonst was darüber erfahren
<geser> dreamon_: sieht dann z.B. so aus "-????????? ? ? ? ?            ? foobar" (ein Test-Verzeichnis wo ich nur Lese-Rechte auf das Verzeichnis habe)
<dreamon_> jokrebel, gelesen ja .. 6 1+2+4 .. Problem ist nur welches Bit ist was und mit Buchstaben wäre es einfacher..
<jokrebel> dreamon_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte#Oktale-Darstellung zur auffrischung <g>
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<geser> r = 4, w = 2 , x = 1 (jetzt mal Sonderechte ausgelassen
<fornext_> seltsam ist, dass wenn ich mich von rechner a auf b einlogge, dann erhalte ich mit xauth list zwei einträge. Umgekehrt nur einen.
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Nein - 1.Zahl steht für den Benutzer 2.Zahl für die Gruppe 3.Zahl für alle anderen.
<jokrebel> s/Zahl/Ziffer/
<dreamon_> bekks, chmod o-x steht doch für "andere Benutzer, die nicht der Gruppe der Datei angehören (o)", warum hast du nicht "a-x" genommen?
<bekks> Weil (u)ser + (g)roup + (o)thers = (a)ll gilt. :)
<dreamon_> Hölleeeee.. ich dachte es gibt nur 3Ziffern.. ich rotiere
<k1l_> !rechte > dreamon_ 
<bekks> Es gibt 6 Ziffern. :)
<kubine>  dreamon_: Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<dreamon_> Ich dachte 3Ziffer a 3Bit und noch eines das Ausführbar macht.. Jesus
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Ließ es halt endlich und versuch es zu begreifen. Ziehe dafür auch Dein Wissen über Dual- und Oktal-Zahlensysteme mit ein. _DAS_ solltest _DU_ als langjähriger User schon längst begriffen haben. Sorry.
<bekks> Falsch gedacht :) Ausführen ist eines der drei Bits
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Und wie gesagt - im Wiki ist das besser beschrieben, als wir es _hier_ je verdeutlichen könnten.
<fornext_> oh man ... es geht
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Sorry das ich nachfrage. Wenn es einfach und wäre würde ich nicht fragen. Entschuldige wenn ich dir mit meinen Fragen auf den Keks gehe.
<dreamon_> bekks, wenn ich chmod a-x /foo gemacht hätte, dann wäre an 3x das x entfernt worden.. ist das so richtig?
<bekks> Ja. Und das will man ja nicht.
<dreamon_> bekks, Richtig. Aber nun hab ich den Unterschied von o und a kapiert.. ;)
<bekks> others = andere, all = alle.
<jokrebel> dreamon_: Soll nichts persönliches sein, aber so schön wie das im Wiki erklärt ist _kann_ man das hier mit Worten gar nicht beschreiben. Manche Sachen muss man halt vielleicht auch mehrfach komplett durchlesen bis es "klick" macht.
<matzexh> hat jemand eine idee, wo man mit 12.04 den primären monitor festlegt
<matzexh> oder einstellt auf welchem monitor die benachrichtigungen erscheinen sollen??
<k1l_> matzexh: mit dem treiber z.b.?
<k1l_> matzexh: oder mit xrandr
<dAnjou> k1l_: in der gnome-shell muss ich nur die obere leiste in diesem bildschirmdialog hin- und herschieben
<niklasfi> matzexh: ~/.config/monitors.xml?
<niklasfi> sonst weiß ichs nur für gnome3
<matzexh> k1l_, ist ein laptop mit intel hda, also ich habe nur den monitor einstelld dialog und keinen proprietären installiert
<matzexh> niklasfi, schau ich gerade, moment
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Der punkt ist der, ich werde zwar von euch getreten(ich verstehe das) Aber jedesmal lerne ich was neues.(Was ich leider auch wieder vergesse) Aber mein Wissen gebe ich auch weiter. Nicht nur hier, sondern an meine Kinders und Bekannten. Also Sorry das ich öfters nerve. Aber "IHR" seit sehr hilfreich und Wertvoll. Großes Lob.
<matzexh> niklasfi, dort ist bei dem 2. monitor schon primary gesetzt, wenn ichs beim laptop monitor auf no stelle, und dann keinen bildschirm angeschlossen habe gibt er mir die trotzdem auf dem laptop aus?
<dreamon_> bekks, Ein "sudo chmod o-x -R /" Ausnahme des Users /home/Verzeichnis solle den user doch in seinem Homeordner einsperren oder?
<niklasfi> matzexh: sehen deine displayeinstellungen so aus? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-MVmlZl9fczo/TwXyob8KZoI/AAAAAAAAAOE/W5Ip5joCJEg/s1600/gnome3_display_settings.png
<bekks> dreamon_: Ähm. NEIN.
<bekks> dreamon_: Was sollte den User denn bitte daran hindern woanders hin zu gehen? Nichts. Du hinderst andere User daran, dieses Verzeichnis zu betreten.
<conny__> Hallo, ich bin noch neu bei ubuntu und hab ein Problem, mit Regnum Online. Und zwar flackern dort die Outfits der Chars immer zwischen angezogen und nackt rum und ich kriegs mit keiner Einstellung weg... weiß vielleicht jemand einen Tipp?
<matzexh> niklasfi, ich habe bei 12.04 mit unity keine leiste oben, sondern kann nur einstellen wo der launcher sein soll
<niklasfi> matzexh: ahh sonst hätte ich dir gesagt, dass du die leiste ziehen kannst :( tut mir leid. dann weiß ich es auch nicht
<matzexh> niklasfi, okay, trotzdem danke :)
<geser> dreamon_: nach sowas dürftest du vermutlich das System neu installieren, weil du (als User) kein einziges Programm mehr ausgeführt bekommst
<matzexh> werden die einstellungen aus ~/.config/monitors.xml automatisch eingelesen oder muss ich das irgendwie anstoßen?
<dreamon_> geser, Stimmt, aber ich könnte das bei den Verzeichnissen anwenden.. dann käme man nirgends mehr rein..
<dreamon_> geser, also jedes einzeln
<bekks> dreamon_: Du liest nicht was ich schreibe, oder?
<geser> dreamon_: und auch nicht nach /usr/bin um z.B. die Bash zu starten
<dreamon_> bekks, Doch aber ich verstehe es nicht. Du mist mir "manchmal" zu hoch.. da komm ich nicht mit.
<dreamon_> mist=bist // Das soll nichts gegen dich sein. Ich peils halt öfters mal nicht.
<niklasfi> matzexh: das kommando, um dem bildschirm temporär zu wechseln ist scheinbar xrandr --output NAME --primary && nohup unity --replace & (wobei du mit xrandr herausfinden kannst, wie das ding heißt) leider ist das keine permanente Lösung. Ich hatte das gleich problem, wie du jetzt hast auch schon mal und habe an monitors.xml rumgeschraubt. leider mit dem gleichen ergebnis wie du. ich habe es gelöst, indem ich unter den schreibtisch gekroc
<floogy> Hi, ich bekomme nichts von meinem USB-Stick gebootet. Hat jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?
<matzexh> niklasfi, ??
<niklasfi> matzexh: jetzt verstehe ich nicht, was du nicht verstehst
<niklasfi> floogy: das kann viele gründe haben, wo genau scheitert es denn?
<matzexh> dein satz war doch nicht zu ende oder?
<matzexh> niklasfi, "... indem ich unter den schreibtisch gekro"
<niklasfi> matzexh: aah ich glaube die nachricht war zu lang für den irc
<dreamon_> bekks, Wenn ich die anderen Benutzterverzeichnisse mit dem o-x vor betreten gesperrt habe(funktioniert habs getestet). Er sich aber im / rumtreiben kann. kann ich sicher sein, das er nichts am System verbasteln kann? 
<niklasfi> unter den schreibtisch gekrochen bin, und die stecker vertauscht habe. aber bei einem Laptop ist das wohl keine option :(
<floogy> Kann man USB-Sticks mit älteren BIOS nicht auch per grub booten, warum kommt meist syslinux zum Einsatz?
<bekks> dreamon_: Nein.
<dreamon_> bekks, Aber er hat doch keinen root rechte.. was könnte er machen?
<matzexh> niklasfi, ah, nein das ist leider keine option, mich wundert das eh gerade alles ein wenig, wieso 12.04 großen wert auf multi monitor unterstützung legt man aber net mal einfach die benachrichtugungsanzeige ordentlich einstellen kann
<bekks> Er könnte sudo benutzen z.B.
<dreamon_> bekks, aber dann bräuchte er das Passwort.
<bekks> Es gibt kein root-Passwort unter Ubuntu.
<floogy> niklasfi, wenn der stick partitioniert ist kommt: This is not a bootable disk. Please insert a bootable floppy and press any key to try a
<bekks> Er braucht "nur" das Passwort eines Users der Admin-Rechte hat.
<niklasfi> floogy: wie hast du ihn denn erstellt?
<floogy> Wenn ich Ihn mit mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdd direkt formatiere kommt: boot:
<floogy> Could not find kernel image linux
<floogy> niklasfi, unetbootin
<matzexh> naja also, in der monitors steht jetzt nur der 2. bildschirm auf primary, er überschreibt das auch nicht und liest es scheinbar ein, aber an der anzeige der benachrichtigungen ändert sich nix
<floogy> Benenne ich dann isolinux in syslinux um kommt: No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!
<floogy> Will ich den 8GiB Stich mit fat16 formatieren geht das natürlich nicht: mkdosfs: Attempting to create a too large file system ...
<dreamon_> bekks, Er müßte "sudo su" machen? Aber da kommt er nicht rein. -> User is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<floogy> Partitioniere ich ihn dann kommt natürlich wieder:  This is not a bootable disk. Please insert a bootable floppy and press any key to try again
<bekks> dreamon_: su - usermitadminrechten; sudo -i;
<bekks> Und schon kann er Unsinn machen.
<floogy> Liegt wohl unter anderem am alten BIOS (A8N-SLI-Deluxe, 1805)
<dreamon_> bekks, Aber bei "su usermitadminrechten" muß er doch das passwort eingeben.. das hat er aber nicht 
<floogy> Hat wer Erfahrung mit bootende pendrives die kein syslinux verwenden?
<bekks> dreamon_: Das Passwort eines Users kann man knacken, wenn man Zugriff auf einen anderen Useraccount hat.
<bekks> dreamon_: Wie Du es drehst und wendest, verwende ein ssh chroot.
<lukys> http://www.petitiononline.com/system76/petition.html
<lukys> unterschreibt mal :)
<niklasfi> lukys:      We're sorry, but something went wrong.     We've been notified about this issue and we'll take a look at it shortly.   
<bekks> lukys: Keine Werbung hier, bitte. Danke.
<dreamon_> bekks, Mom langsam.. Wie soll das gehen? angenommen du bist hier eingeloggt auf meinem Rechner(hätte dort einen user bekks angelegt mit einem Passwort)
<lukys> bekks: Ist doch keine Werbung
<lukys> Ich verkaufe nichts
<bekks> ! ot > lukys 
<kubine>  lukys: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<dreamon_> bekks, du loggst dich nun ein mit ssh bekks@xx.xx.xx.xx und PW
<lukys> naja
<lukys> ok
<dreamon_> Du siehst im verzeichnis /home/dreamon -> der hat vielleicht admin rechte. und wie willst jetzt knacken?
<bekks> dreamon_: Es gibt genug Tools um das zu tun.
<bekks> Und die kann man per scp rüberkopieren und dann ausführen.
<dreamon_> bekks, Auch wenn der user keine Admin Rechte hat, kann man das umgehen.. 
<bekks> dreamon_: Wenn man einen ssh Zugriff hat, kann man auch scp benutzen um Software zu kopieren - und anschliessend kann man sie benutzen.
<dreamon_> bekks, Aber das heißt doch im Umkehrschluß, wenn ich dich richtig verstehe. Als normaler user, der sich an einem Linux eingeloggt hat, kann es knacken. Oder geht das nur weil ssh ein scp zuläßt?
<bekks> dreamon_: Das erste schliesst das zweite ja nicht aus.
<dreamon_> Wenn das so ist dann werd ich mich nun mal mit dem chroot anzufreunden versuchen. Kannst du mir ungefähr sagen. Wie ich es anwenden soll.
<apollo13> chroot kann man auch knacken ;)
<bekks> :P
<apollo13> dreamon_: für root ist ein chroot zb kein thema, da kannst einfach raushüpfen
<matzexh> apollo13, für root macht ein chroot auch systembedingt keinen Sinn.
<apollo13> matzexh: tja, erklär das nur mal den leuten die da draußen rumrennen und meinen sie machen jetzt vserver hosting auf chroot basis ;)
<matzexh> apollo13, srsly? Also den kompletten vserver und der Kunde hat dann root rechte oder wie?
<dreamon_> Jetzt kommt Stimmung in die Bude ;)
<apollo13> matzexh: ja
<floogy> Ich habe jetzt mal nach https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html # zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdd gemacht, dann bootet er in das syslinux grafische menu. Das funktioniert auch, aber sobald man eine option booten will friert alles ein...
<kubine> Title: Preparing Files for USB Memory Stick Booting (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tioan> floogy http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<kubine> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at unetbootin.sourceforge.net)
<tioan> ist einfacher
<mathias__> #ubuntu-de-op
<floogy> tioan, danke, klappt aber nicht...
<jokrebel> mathias__: Bitte?
<Fuchs> mathias__: hmmm? 
<nibbler_> moin. wer ne ahnung warum apt-file nen paket findet, aber apt-get es nicht installieren kann? (http://nopaste.dk/p5120)
<kubine> Title: Pastebin - Nopaste - Paste - easy sharing of text and codes (at nopaste.dk)
<ring0> nibbler_, probier mal 'apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-dev'
<nibbler_> N: Unable to locate package libgtk2.0-dev \n N: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libgtk2.0-dev'
<ring0> komisch, laut http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=libgtk2.0-dev sollte es überall verfügbar sein
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- libgtk2.0-dev (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<nibbler_> hmpf.... komisch 
<ring0> update hast du ja bestimmt vorher schon gemacht
<nibbler_> is nen frischer 12.4 install
<nibbler_> jo
<nibbler_> lieber nochmal...
<nibbler_> öhm....
<nibbler_> jetzt gehts
<nibbler_> danke für den tipp - da muss beim letzten update was schiefgelaufen sein oder so.
<ring0> ok, dann ist ja gut :)
<nibbler_> danke ;-) 
<ring0> gerne
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-13
<fjodor> hey when i start lxde/lubuntu brightness keys work, when i start another wm it doesnt work anymore
<koegs> !german > fjodor 
<kubine> fjodor: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<fjodor> miau
<sonOfRa> http://pastie.org/7901483 seh ich das richtig, das libwagon2-java libwagon-java als dependency pullt, dann aber nicht installiert werden kann, weil libwagon-java schon installiert ist?
<kubine> Title: #7901483 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<geser> sonOfRa: ja, siehe auch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wagon2/+bug/1171056
<kubine> Title: Bug #1171056 “2.2-3+nmu1 upgrade fails on conflict with libwagon...” : Bugs : “wagon2” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<chris92> guten morgen 
<chris92> moin anticom
<Anticom> morgen chris92
<chris92> sag mal kennst du dich mit x servern aus bzw mit der configuration von x servern 
<letothe2nd> !frag > chris92 
<kubine> chris92: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<chris92>  ich habe folgendes problem ich nutze ubuntu 12.04 und bin komplett neu ich habe das problem das ich wenn ich die proprietären treiber meiner Sapphire Radeon HD 4670 installiere immer nur die meldung meines monitores bekomme das die video frequenz zu hoch ist und ich dann nicht anderes machen kann auser ubuntu neu zu installen  ich wollte sie eigentlich nur installen um meine auflösung hoch zu schrauben ... was kann ich da mache
<letothe2nd> chris92: so allgemein, es ist seeeeehr hilfreich satzzeichen zu verwenden - dann muss mann die textwurst nicht erst anstrengend dekodieren.
<letothe2nd> chris92: und - nach welcher methode installierst du da?
<chris92> ich nehme die treiber die mir von ubuntu vorgeschlagen werden
<letothe2nd> ok.
<letothe2nd> ich persönlich vermute(!!) jetzt mal, dass die daten die dein monitor liefert inkorrekt sind und der treiber dann deswegen ne konfiguration wählt die nicht funktioniert. 
<letothe2nd> deswegen aber dann jedes mal ubuntu neu zu installieren ist schon leicht übertrieben. :)
<chris92> ja das problem ist das ich mich =0 mit ubuntu bzw linux auskenne 
<letothe2nd> zu deinem hauptproblem kann ich jetzt nicht ganz so viel beitragen, da ich den proprietären treiber einfach nicht benutze.
<letothe2nd> und der freie treiber erkennt die native auflösung des displays nicht, oder was meinst du mit "hochschrauben"?
<chris92> ich wollte die auflösung von 1024x786 auf 1280 x 1024 ändern da das die maximale auflösung meines monitores ist 
<letothe2nd> ok, und das wird dir nicht angeboten?
<chris92> nein maximal 1024x786
<letothe2nd> hm
<letothe2nd> weisst du wie pastebinit funktioniert?
<chris92> leider nein ich bin komplett neu 
<letothe2nd> terminal kennst du?
<chris92> jop
<letothe2nd> jutjut.
<letothe2nd> dann mach mal "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<moai> hi. in meiner 13.04 installation kann libpython2.7.so nicht unter /usr/lib gefunden werden
<moai> python ist installiert
<dAnjou> moai: was sagt "locate libpython2.7.so" (ohne "")
<chris92> hab ich installt
<dAnjou> moai: und *wer* kann das nich finden?
<letothe2nd> chris92: und dann "lsb_release -a | pastebinit" und "xrandr | pastebinit"
<letothe2nd> chris92: die beiden resultierenden links gibst du uns bitte
<chris92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5660609/    http://paste.ubuntu.com/5660613/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<moai> dAnjou, ein compiler findet es nicht
<dadrc> Ich hab gerade kein 13.04 hier, aber mir ist so, als hätte 13.04 python3 als Standard.
<geser> moai: hast du auch eine Fehlermeldung?
<helmut_> hi
<moai> es shceint in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ zu sein
<moai> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so"
<letothe2nd> hmmm
<geser> moai: kannst du mal den relevanten Ausschnitt von der Compile-Ausgabe in ein pastebin packen?
<moai> ok, moment
<dAnjou> moai: nich alles aus der nase ziehen lassen
<geser> meine Vermutung ist, dass das Programm nicht mit dem multi-arched Python klarkommt (festcodierte Angaben irgendwo)
<moai> dAnjou, geser : http://pastebin.com/qwMqe8Mc
<kubine> Title: [...] Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libtfd_module_api.so /usr/bin/ld: cann - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<geser> schaue mal ob da im Makefile das festcodiert ist, dass es /usr/lib/libpython2.7.so verwenden soll
<dAnjou> und/oder gib dem compiler noch n lib-pfad zum nachgucken mit
<geser> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ sollte eigentlich im Default drin sein
<letothe2nd> chris92: also ich persönlich hab da gerade keine hilfe parat - ausser der *vermutung*, dass es funktionieren würde wenn der monitor digital angeschlossen wäre.
<letothe2nd> irgendwelche ATI-kenner anwesend? ;()
<dAnjou> geser: dann wohl die nächste frage nach /etc/issue :P ... aber mach du mal ;)
<chris92> also voa dvi naja da müsste ich los und ein kabel kaufen 
<chris92> -voa
<letothe2nd> chris92: alternativ, vielleicht heute nachmittag/abend nochmal fragen... montag morgen ist natürlich nicht so die high-life zeit :)
<chris92> jo war mir klar hatte die hoffnung das es jemanden giebt aber trozden danke komme dann heute abend nochmal rein :)
<moai> geser, das ist ein geschachteltes projekt. wahrscheinlich in einer der dependencies
<chris92> danke euch bin dann erstmal raus
<k1l> m4nu2: sag dem PPA Betreuer, dass du raring pakete haben möchtest. vlt macht er ja dann welche
<m4nu2> k1l: wär ein versuch wert. aber wenn ich das aus dem download heraus selber installieren kann wär ich auch schon glücklich
<dAnjou> m4nu2: nimm einfach die für quantal
<dAnjou> das ding scheint pur python zu sein
<dAnjou> das wird zu 98% funktionieren
<m4nu2> dAnjou: wie mach ich das? sorry hab zwar keine angst vorm terminal, hab aber kein tau wie das jetzt geht
<dAnjou> m4nu2: du lädst das hier runter: https://launchpad.net/~realender/+archive/winconn/+files/winconn_0.2.14-1_all.deb
<mcnesium> ich hab an nem ubuntu 13.04 server n dvb-t stick abgezogen und dafür n drucker rangesteckt. lsusb sagt aber immer noch den stick an. kann ich den usb-dienst irgendwie neu starten, ohne die ganze box rebooten zu müssen?
<dAnjou> m4nu2: kannste in /tmp/ speichert, dann müllt es auch nich rum
<dAnjou> m4nu2: und dann führste einfach "dpkg -i /tmp/winconn_0.2.14-1_all.deb" mir root-rechten aus
<m4nu2> dAnjou: danke dir,
<dAnjou> bei fehlern bitte ab nach http://bpaste.net/ und wiederkommen ;)
<kubine> Title: New Paste at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<Luyin> m4nu2: und, funktionierts?
<m4nu2> Luyin: installiert gerade
<m4nu2> Luyin: funktioniert wunderbar! vielen dank, werde diese lösung auch im forum posten. 
<mcnesium> man modprobe
<Luyin> gern geschehn ;)
<bullgard4> mcnesium: Vielleicht hilft es weiter,  das Paket usbview zu installieren und das Programm usbview aufzurufen.
<mcnesium> bullgard4: das scheint n gui tool zu sein
<mcnesium> hier handelt es sich um ne serverinstallation
<TheInfinity> mcnesium: kernelmodul rausschmeissen und neu laden. macht n haufen arbeit, reboot geht schneller.
<TheInfinity> *module
<mcnesium> hab sowas schon befürchtet
<mcnesium> aber die uptime… ;_;
<TheInfinity> mcnesium: wenn dir die uptime so wichtig ist als dass du den komplizierten weg entladen -> laden gehen willst - bitte - lass dich nicht aufhalten ;)
<TheInfinity> mcnesium: modprobe ist dein freund
<dadrc> Jetzt hat er den Treiber der NIC modprobed :>
<TheInfinity> hrhr
<TheInfinity> hätte ich erwähnen sollen dass einfach ALLE kernelmodule killen überaus suboptimal ist? ;)
<grossing> nur für die Uptime
<letothe2nd> kernel mit modulen... wer hat denn sowas? *SCNR*
<m4nu2> Kann mir wer bei WinConn und VirtualBox helfen?
<dadrc> Einfach fragen.
<letothe2nd> m4nu2: nö, aber ich hab hier ne super anleitung wie man fragen so stellt dass auch sinnvolle antworten kommen: http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html
<kubine> Title: Wie man Fragen richtig stellt: eine Anleitung wie man Fragen erfolgreich in Usenet, Mailing Listen und Webforen stellt. (at www.tty1.net)
<m4nu2> letothe2nd: Ich will über WinConn eine Anwendung aufrufen, aber nichts geschieht. Kein Feedback etc.
<letothe2nd> m4nu2: sind jetzt nciht die besten voraussetzung dafür, dass dir wer helfen kann...
<letothe2nd> m4nu2: wie üblich... versuchen debuglevel hochzudrehen, tracen, logs suchen etc.
<Harald523> Huhu! Grad Synaptic gestartet und als erstes die Meldung bekommen, dass irgendwelche Abhängigkeiten von Paketen kaputt sind oder so
<Harald523> Es geht um ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 => "This package depends on i386 versions of packages that were removed from
<Harald523> ia32-libs and transitioned to multi-arch.  This allows applications using
<Harald523> ia32-libs in previous Ubuntu releases to continue functioning without missing
<Harald523> libraries."
<Harald523> Jetzt will er die entfernen UND zugleich Google Earth mit entfernen?! Hab ich grad erst mühevoll installiert!?
<dadrc> Das Problem ist dann anscheinend, dass Google Earth kaputte Abhängigkeiten hat. Wo hast du denn das Paket hergenomen?
<dadrc> *hergenommen
<Harald523> dadrc, ich hab das genau so gemacht wie unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Google_Earth beschrieben (abgesehen davon, dass zu dem Zeitpunkt dort ein Schritt fehlte)
<kubine> Title: Google Earth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Harald523> dadrc, ich meine, das wär der schritt mit "sudo dpkg -i google*.deb " gewesen" aber nach beinem kurzen Besuch hier im channel öhöm
<passt> hallo
<passt> kennt jemand ein addon wie firefox als fremden browser ausgeben kann, zB. als den mobilen Firefox
<k1l> passt: du musst nur den user agent umstellen. da sollte es zig addons geben
<passt> danke, man muss nur das richtige stichwort kennen (lernen)
<TheRealBecks> moinsen! bei "apt-get dist-upgrade" läuft das update nicht durch und "dpkg --configure -a" hilft auch nicht witer: bei grub.cfg läuft er nicht weiter ohne fehlermeldung
<TheRealBecks> kann jemand bitte helfen?
<k1l> nopaste doch mal die ganzen ausgaben der befehle
<TheRealBecks> nopaste?
<TheRealBecks> diverse programme hängen sich beim start aucha uf, weshalb ich hier am zweitrechner (windows) sitze ;)
<k1l> !nopaste
<kubine> k1l: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<TheRealBecks> achso, ja, davon hab ich schon mal gehört... :) problem ist, dass eben thunderbird, firefox und weiß der geier sich beim start aufhängen
<TheRealBecks> bisher hatte ich als desktopumgebung nur xfce installiert. letzte woche dann das upgrade auf 13.04 durchgeführt, da ich das neue KDE zusätzlich testen wollte. ist die installation mehrerer desktops ein problem?
<k1l> eigentlich nicht
<TheRealBecks> aber seitdem habe ich entweder durch 13.04 oder KDE nur probleme. zu alles überfluss wollte ich auch noch gnome 3.7 als vergleich haben...
<k1l> fremdquellen?
<TheRealBecks> meine interfaces kommen auch nicht mehr korrekt online. irgendwie hängt das alles zusammen
<TheRealBecks> fremdquellen sind nur spotify und das offizielle repository von gnome (link steht im wiki von ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> TheRealBecks: hast du PPAs oder .debs installiert? raring hat nur gnome3.6
<TheRealBecks> PPA von gnome
<k1l> ja da hast du das problem. hau das gnome ding mit ppa-purge raus
<TheRealBecks> verdammte axt...
<TheRealBecks> danke, das versuch ich mal. ich hoffe, das geht auch, da dpkg sich nicht mehr rührt
<TheRealBecks> ...achja, dropbox ist auch defekt :D der hammer, wie sich plötzlich alles zerlegt hat
<TheRealBecks> ppa-purge muss ich erst installieren, geht aber nicht, da "sudo dpkg --configure -a" nicht mehr durchläuft
<TheRealBecks> so, was mach ich nun vor schreck?
<Flatus> puuuuuuuups
<Flatus> pups pups
<Flatus> sry
<nevchen> nabend 
<TRTukz> begrüßungen sind im irc nicht üblich und offtopic
<letothe2nd> TRTukz: vielen dank für die administrationshilfe.
<TRTukz> ;)
<jokrebel> TRTukz: Unnötige Smileys sind mindestens genauso offtopic ;-)
<TRTukz> ist das normal, das ubuntu one nur ordner aus dem home-verzeichnis akzeptiert?
<dr_evil> "21:13:08 up 181 days, 25 min, 11 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05" gleich mal ein bischen hardware tauschen... :(
<dr_evil> und kernel update. hab zur zeit ein seltsames problem mit dem xfs
<jokrebel> dr_evil: Na dann ToiToiToi
<dr_evil> par2 repair liefert manchmal einfach so "repair failed", manchmal können dateien nicht geschrieben werden (permission denied, obwohl schreibrecht aufs verzeichnis da ist)
<dr_evil> bischen seltsames fehlerbild
<miup> dr_evil: hast du die inods mal kontrolliert?
<dr_evil> miup: ne, wie?
<miup> öhm, df -i müsste das sein
<dr_evil> hab ein komplett backup gemacht, das war kein problem, alles noch lesbar
<dr_evil> 1% used
<miup> wenn du viele viele kleine dateien hast kann es sein das du "angeblich" keinen platz mehr hast, weil dir die inodes ausgegangen sind. das kann dir sicher jemand besser erklären (:
<miup> bei welchem dateisystem/partition?
<dr_evil> xfs
<miup> beim rootfs?
<dr_evil> ne, ist nicht root
<miup> paste es mal in nem pastebin
<dr_evil> http://pastebin.com/978CEQyz problem ist /dev/sdc
<kubine> Title: marcus@stargate:~$ df -i Filesystem - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<eaxo> nabend, ich habe mein Xubuntu Precise neuinstalliert und vermisse schmerzlich das Menüicon für die erweiterte Zwischenablage. Im alten Menü (auch 1204) hatte ich das ohne Zusatztool. Im Wik stehts, bei mir finde ich es nicht. Jemand ne Ahnung?
<eaxo> Suchhilfen sehe ich auch gern. EN ist zwar durchwachsen, geht aber
<dr_evil> miup: also keine ahnung was das sein könnte. inodes sind noch 99% frei, platz ist noch 3% (ca 450GB) frei
<dr_evil> warum dann sporadisch permission denied fehler kommen ist mir völlig unklar. aber ich mach das jetzt wie mit windows. updates installieren, neustarten
<miup> dr_evil: 'schuldigung, war grade auf toilette ;)
<dr_evil> miup: ich bekomme das nichtmal umounted
<dr_evil> obwohl lsof nix mehr anzeigt was das filesystem benutz
<miup> wolltest du nicht neustarten? o.O
<dr_evil> ja eigentlich. vielleicht morgen
<dr_evil> will dann auch noch eine festplatte tauschen. hab da heute irgendwie keine lust zu
<dr_evil> dachte gerade ich unmounte mal und probier xfs_check
<dr_evil> aber geht nicht das zu unmounten
<dr_evil> remount,ro ging. umount will nicht
<dr_evil> tja, root@stargate:/home/marcus# xfs_check /dev/sdc
<dr_evil> xfs_check: out of memory
<dr_evil> hilft wohl nix
<dr_evil>  xfs_repair -n -v  findet nix böses
<eaxo> (21:26:36) eaxo: nabend, ich habe mein Xubuntu Precise neuinstalliert und vermisse schmerzlich das Menüicon für die erweiterte Zwischenablage. Im alten Menü (auch 1204) hatte ich das, ich denke ohne Zusatztool. Im Wik stehts in der Liste, bei mir finde ich es nicht. Jemand ne Ahnung?
<brainwash> eaxo, handelte es sich um xfce4-clipman-plugin?
<brainwash> notfalls installieren und dem panel hinzufügen
<eaxo> Ja, xfce4-clipman und plugin ist installiert
<brainwash> und dem panel hinzugefügt ist es auch?
<eaxo> bin gerade dabei das ganze nochmal händisch zu installieren, der deutsche Mirror hängt...
<eaxo> Ich fand es nicht in der Paneleinstellung
<brainwash> wenn es nicht in der liste mit den unzähligen plugins, die man dem panel als eintrag hinzufügen kann, auftaucht.. dann stimmt etwas nicht :)
<eaxo> Problem gelöst, habe den Server in der Paketverwaltung geändert, neuinstalliert und lüppt. Scheint ein Prob bei der Installation gestern gewesen zu sein...
<eaxo> Da war ich noch auf dem deutschen Spiegel
<imox> : hmm was falsch gemacht jetzt hab ich nur noch minimal bash line wie kann ich denn jetzt booten 
<imox> hmm irgendwie hab ich mir den kernel deinstalliert ;( 
<imox> wie kann ich den denn im Nachhinein wieder installieren ^^
<brainwash> imox, wie deinstalliert man denn "irgendwie" den kernel? und warum sind keine älteren vorhanden?
<brainwash> imox, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<kubine> Title: chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<brainwash> und http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kernel-versehentlich-geloescht/
<kubine> Title: Kernel (versehentlich) gelöscht ... › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Droide> nabend
<Droide> habe ein rootkit gefunden könnt ihr den mal angucken?
<Droide> Suckit 
<Droide> Warning: /sbin/init INFECTED
<Droide> fehlalarm?
<brainwash> Droide, mit Linux infiziert?
<Droide> Ubuntu
<Droide> was soll ich denn sonst hier
<Droide> kann mir gar nicht erklären wie das kommt
<brainwash> aber wer bahauptet das denn?
<brainwash> ein rootkit scanner?
<Droide> chkrootkit der ja
<Droide> was ist jetzt zu tun
<brainwash> hier https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chkrootkit/+bug/454566
<kubine> Title: Bug #454566 “False positive for SucKit” : Bugs : “chkrootkit” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ring0> Droide, hast du mal mit rkhunter gegengeprüft?
<Droide> na wenn das so ist....
<Droide> nope
<Droide> versuch ists wert
<ring0> Droide, eben, und geht ja zackig
<Droide> naja
<Droide> chkrootkit da hab ich mir grad ein tutorial in youtube anguckt und dann installiert rkhunter kenn ich jetzt noch nicht
<Droide> mal gucken obs auch so einfach geht grad vom output her auch
<ring0> !rkhunter > Droide 
<kubine> Droide: Informationen zu rkhunter finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rkhunter
<ring0> ist auch ganz simpel. ich würde allerdings das wiki immer irgendwelchen yt-videos vorziehen ;)
<Droide2> muss mich entschuldigen hier ein paar vebrindungsaussetzer
<Droide2> sind
<ring0> !rkhunter > Droide2  
<kubine> Droide2: Informationen zu rkhunter finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rkhunter
<ring0> ist eigentlich auch ganz simpel. ich würde allerdings das wiki immer irgendwelchen yt-videos vorziehen ;)
<Droide2> danke sehr
<ring0> gerne
<Droide2> ich glaube mich an das programm erinnern zu können ich glaube dort sind noch wiet mehr false positives als beim anderen program mal sehen
<Droide2> der brauch schon wieder 10 jahre um ein programm zu installieren
<Droide2> man man man man man
<Droide2> ich geh am besten mal neustarten vielleicht erscheint das program ja dann irgendwie
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-14
<Harald523> Huhu! Ich hab letztens mkvtoolnix zu installieren versucht, aber im Startmenü findet sich nur ein Starter für mkvmerge GUI, nicht für mkvextract GUI. Wie ruft man das denn wohl auf?
<Mrokii> Hallo. Weiß jemand, woran es liegen könnte, dass ich nach einer Neuinstallation (kein Update) keinen Sound mehr höre? "Mute" scheint jedenfalls nicht eingestellt zu sein.
<letothe2nd> Mrokii: aus unerfindlichen gründen falscher ausgang gewählt?
<Mrokii> letothe2nd: Wo stelle ich das ein?
<letothe2nd> Mrokii: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<letothe2nd> Mrokii: repektive einfach mal rechtsklick auf den mixer und schauen was sich tut.
<Mrokii> letothe2nd: Ich habe nur die Sound Settings im Sound Menü. Habe auch schon den Gnome-Alsamixer installiert, aber der crasht (Segmentation fault).
<letothe2nd> Mrokii: hmkay. sorry bin ein soundexperte, ist nur mir eben vorgestern mal passiert, und das war schnell behoben.
<letothe2nd> Mrokii: eben klick auf den mischer, und dann gerät wählen oder so.
<Mrokii> Ich kann beim Sound Digital Output, Headphones oder Analog Output wählen und alles sieht normal aus. Nur gibt's halt keinen (Test)sound.
<letothe2nd> dann passe ich hiermit.
<Mrokii> Mist! Ein Grund für die Neuinstallation war, dass ich immer mal wieder Probleme mit dem Sound hatte. Ganz toll.
<stevieh> Mrokii: 13.04?
<Mrokii> Ja.
<Mrokii> Eine komplett neue Installation.
<stevieh> da war neulich schon mal jemand da mit hdmi sound problemen bei 13.04
<Mrokii> Wurde das Problem gelöst?
<stevieh> k.a.
<dadrc> Kernel aus -proposed istallieren, der aktuelle hat 'nen Bug mit Soundkarten, die HDMI-Ausgänge haben
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1169984
<kubine> Title: Bug #1169984 “3.8.0-18 HDMI audio regression: Either oops or ope...” : Bugs : “linux” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Mrokii> Hm... Im Netz steht was von einem Bug im Kernel 3.8.0-19 und dass man den mainline-Kernel installieren soll, was immer das heisst.
<Mrokii> dadrc: Okay, mal schauen, Danke.
<dadrc> Brauchst keinen Mainline, -proposed reicht, da ist 3.8.0-20 drin
<Mrokii> dadrc: Ist es ratsam, auch das andere Zeugs zu aktualisieren, das über proposed reinkommt?
<mariola> Ich habe hier ne Meldung "Das Paketsystem ist beschädigt"
<mariola> Überprüfen Sie, ob Sie Software-Paketquellen von Drittanbietern nutzen. Wenn dies der Fall ist, so deaktivieren Sie diese, da sie häufig eine Fehlerquelle sind.
<mariola> Führen Sie außerdem in einem Terminal den folgenden Befehl aus: apt-get install -f
<dadrc> Mrokii, erstmal nicht. Installier nur den Kernel und guck, ob das Problemd ann weg ist.
<dadrc> mariola, dann mach das mal.
<Mrokii> okay, dann probier ich das mal.
<mariola> ich habe versucht einen Treiber (fremden) zu installieren, es hat wohl nicht ganz geklappt und der macht jetzt Probleme.
<mariola> pkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von /var/cache/apt/archives/brother-lpr-drivers-laser_2.0.1-3-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<mariola>  Versuch, »/usr/bin/brprintconfiglpr2« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket brmfc7320lpr 2.0.2-1 ist
<mariola> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<mariola>  /var/cache/apt/archives/brother-lpr-drivers-laser_2.0.1-3-0ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<mariola> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mariola> sorry
<Mrokii> Sieht nicht so aus, als hätte der neue Kernel was gebracht bezüglich der Soundausgabe. :/
<dadrc> mariola, dann deinstallier das Paket mal wieder: `sudo apt-get remove brother-lpr-drivers-laser`
<dadrc> Mrokii, hast du dein System ansonsten komplett aktuell? Gab gestern ein paar Fixes für alsa
<Mrokii> dadrc: Ich hab erst gestern spät abends 13.04 installiert und heute morgen alle Updates gemacht die verfügbar waren.
<Mrokii> brb
<Mrokii> back
<mariola> danke dadrc :)
<mariola> hat geholfen.
<Hanumaan> kennt jemand einen sql schema build software ?
<dadrc> Wenn es mySQL sein darf, http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/tools/workbench/ kann eigentlich alles.
<kubine> Title: MySQL :: Download MySQL Workbench (at dev.mysql.com)
<Mrokii> Weiß jemand, wo der systemload-indicator seine config-Datei ablegt?
<brainwash> Mrokii, falls keine programmeigene config-Datei angelegt wird, sollte dieser Wiki-Artikel weiterhelfen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Einstellungen
<kubine> Title: Unity Einstellungen › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mrokii> brainwash: Danke, werde mir das mal anscheun.
<Mrokii> *anschauen.
<freaky[t]> hi all. hat hier irgendwer ahnung mit win8+bitlocker+ubuntu?
<freaky[t]> ich würde gern ubuntu installiern hab aber bitlocker installiert
<letothe2nd> freaky[t]: auf deutsch, du kannst die partition nicht verkleinern, oder?
<freaky[t]> letothe2nd ich glaub nicht. das weiß ich nicht is so verschlüsselt das nur die daten die schon drauf warn verschlüsselt wurden
<letothe2nd> freaky[t]: und was ist dann das problem?
<freaky[t]> generell alles. wie setze ich es auf ich hab gelesen da gibts probleme wegen dem boot loader und so
<letothe2nd> ah so, kp.
<hanswurst12345_> hallo
<oscar01> so wirklich sagen tut hier auch nie jemand etwas, oder? :)
<sdx23> oscar01: Warum sollte? Das ist ein Support-Kanal und wenn es keine Fragen gibt, ist's eben ruhig.
<jokrebel> oscar01: Doch, aber halt nur wenn es konkrtet Support-Fragen gibbt.
<oscar01> sdx23: es wundert mich halt, der englisch sprachige scrollt und hier sehe ich selten fragen
<jokrebel> !ot > oscar01
<kubine> oscar01: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<imox> hab jetzt mal die zweite platte abgezogen gebootet was gemacht und dann die zweite platte wieder ran. jetzt geht das raid 1 nicht mehr 
<imox> wie kann ich das Array jetzt wieder anstoßen? und vor allem wie kann ich ne Überwachung einbauen? 
<jokrebel> imox: Warum nutzt man RAID? Und stöpselt dann auch noch Platte ab und an?
<imox> weil ich das erst aufsetze und das jetzt alles lernen möchte falls mal sowas passiert damit ich dann Ahnung habe ;) 
<jokrebel> imox: RAID ist kein Ersatz für Backup!
<imox> ach ne
<imox> trotzdem wirst du mir ja zustimmen wenn ich raid einsetze das ich dann davon Ahnung haben sollte oder ;) ?
<jokrebel> imox: Jo! Wenn man das tatsächlich nutzen will (warum?) sollte man natürlich eine gewisse Ahung mitbringen.
<jokrebel> +n
<imox> naja ich lerne halt grad ist doch auch ok ;) ist ja auch noch nichts drauf ich probier nur rum und so 
<beaver74> imox, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID <- lesen
<kubine> Title: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<imox> beaver74: les ich grad 
<bekks> imox: HAst du überhaupt hotplug-fähige Hardware? Sprich: kann der Controller das, und können die Platten das?
<bekks> Wenn du dir jetzt nicht 1000% sicher bist - lass es, sonst schrottest du deine Hardware.
<imox> ähmm hatte ich nicht vor im laufenden system das raus zu ziehen ;9 
<bekks> Gut :)
<imox> aber ich bin mir zu 90 % sicher das ich keine habe ;) 
<imox> so viel ich weiß ist hotplug nur esata 
<imox> mlm ich kann ja mal nachschauen 
<imox> hmm wie kann ich denn jetzt wieder dann sync anstoßen? in dem wiki steht mit mdadm --detail --scan dann werden auch meine Arrays aufgelistet aber das sync startet nicht
<bekks> Was ist denn das genau Problem?
<imox> also das ich nen raid 1 habe haste ja schon mitbekommen ;) ich hab jetzt einfach mal die zweite patte abgemacht (natürlich vorher runtergefahren) dann nur mit der sda gebootet bissel was gemacht pc wieder aus und sdb wieder dran. nun sync das raid nicht. 
<bekks> Und wie versuchst du es manuell zu syncen?
<imox> mdadm --detail --scan
<imox> im wiki steht dass dann das sync angestoßen wird
<bekks> Dann gib doch das RAID mit an, statt --scan
<bekks> Hast du es denn schon zusammengebaut, vorher?
<imox> ja
<imox> hat vorher funktioiert
<imox> ok jetzt steht hier removed
<imox> bei md0 und md2 
<imox> md1 
<imox> md2 steht sync
<imox> bei md0 und m1 removed
<imox> hmmm ok dann muss ich es wieder zusammen bauen wa?
<bekks> Nein
<bekks> du
<bekks> musst
<bekks> nicht
<bekks> enter
<bekks> als
<imox> warte ich paste mal 
<bekks> Satzzeichen
<bekks> nutzen.
<bekks> Du darfst auch gerne zusammenhängende Sätze schreiben.
<imox> ok sorry ;) http://pastebin.com/30ZA6TWY
<kubine> Title: mdadm --detail /dev/md/1 /dev/md/1: Version : 1.2 Creation Time : M - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> imox: Dann hätte ich gerne mal folgende Angaben: apt-cache policy mdadm; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<imox> http://pastebin.com/8UuyEHUx
<kubine> Title: apt-cache policy mdadm; lsb_release -a; uname -a mdadm: Installiert: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<imox> bekks: steht doch nichts interessantes drin oder?
<bekks> Du hast5 kein Ubuntu, sondern Debian.Wende Dich an den Debian-Support. Danke.
<imox> also fürs raid?
<imox> bekks: ist doch für das raid egal funktioniert doch auf beiden gleich oder?
<bekks> Wie haben keine Ahnung was Debian da macht, anders macht, oder nicht macht.
<bekks> Das kann Dir der Debian-Support sagen.
<imox> da ist niemand da die antworten nicht
<imox> nie is da jemand ;(
<bekks> Dadurch wird das nicht zu einem Ubuntu-Problem.
<imox> kannst du mir wenigstens noch sagen ob das sync eigentlich laufen sollte? 
<bekks> Ich weiss nicht was Debian da tut oder nicht. Unter Ubuntu funktioniert das so wie im Ubuntu-Wiki beschrieben.
<imox> ok thx
<dr_evil> gibts irgend ein verzeichnis in dem cache daten oder ähnliches aufbewahrt wird? will ein größeres update machen, sind aber nur 300MB (von 4GB) frei
<dr_evil> ich weiss echt nicht was so viel belegt
<ppq> dr_evil: apt-get clean löscht den paketcache
<ppq> +sudo
<ppq> und alte kernel deinstallieren hilft auch
<ppq> 4 GB für / sind auch echt knapp bemessen
<ppq> vermutlich ein stick?
<ppq> da würde es sinn machen, /var/cache/apt als tmpfs auszulagern, so dass die zu aktualisierenden pakete erst beim installieren auf den stick geschrieben werden und nicht doppelt
<dr_evil> alles klar, 1,9GB frei
<dr_evil> anke
<dr_evil> danke
<dr_evil> ist eine 4GB CF karte
<ppq> wie viel ram=
<dr_evil> nur 2GB
<ppq> achso. naja 1,9 gb reichen ja erstmal :)
<dr_evil> sollte jetzt auch reichen, 1,9GB ist okk
<dr_evil> von den belegten 2,1Gb sind ca 1,6GB ubuntu
<ppq> hm ok, ohne /home ist mein / auch bloß 2 GB groß, hätte mehr erwartet
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-15
<gr8> hi. I want to upgrade to the newest ubuntu version, but it says I need 1,440GB (?!!) for upgrading... I have plenty of space 800M free. so what can I do?
<koegs> !german > gr8
<kubine> gr8: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<gr8> lol. sorry. soll ich's nochmal auf deutsch schreiben? :-/
<gr8> war ein versehen... ich denke doch hier kann jeder Englisch oder? ;) ok also ich hab zu wenig speicherplatz frei... kann man das update irgendwie schrittweise ausführen oder so?
<koegs> also wenn er 1,4GB fürs Upgrade braucht und du nur 800MB frei hast, musst du entweder aufräumen und/oder die Partition vergrößern
<gr8> beides schlecht. ich hab kaum daten auf der Platte, aber vergrößern geht nicht mehr bei mir... sollten 8GB als rootpartition nicht normalerweise reichen?
<koegs> das kann man eben pauschal nicht sagen
<Rochvellon> du könntest ja versuchen, den cache auszulagern, wenn du weder aufräumen noch die partition vergrößern kannst
<koegs> du kannst probieren alte kernel zu deinstallieren und mit apt-get clean aufzuräumen
<gr8> ich meine das system wird ja wohl kaum 1440M größer werden... es werden programme aktualisiert. warum kann ich das nicht einfach eines nach dem anderen machen, und dann die alten Programme gleich löschen?
<Rochvellon> deswegen lösche doch ersteinmal den cache von apt-get
<gr8> ja hab ich schon, das sind jetzt 1GB freier speicher
<Rochvellon> auch schon in den anderen cache-ordnern geschaut, ob da noch was größeres lagert?
<Rochvellon> ansonsten kannst du apt-get-cache auch auf ein anderes laufwerk, bspw. ram, kurzfristig auslagern
<gr8> sorry muss los. danke soweit und schönen tag euch.
<Guest19187> hallo leute kurz ne frage, ich habe ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso  runtergeladen und beim starten des rechners wird nicht von der cd gebootet (im Bootmenü von cd booten aktiviert)
<miup> Guest19187: Morgen ;)
<Guest19187> da kommt kurz ne Meldung Boot CD oder so ähnlich aber dann startet der Rechner ganz normal das installierte system, Morgen
<miup> Guest19187: hast du das Image auch gebrannt? und wenn ja, auch wirklich als Image?
<Guest19187> hab in brasero abbild brennen gemacht
<Guest19187> md5 stimmt auch
<Guest19187> das ist schon das richtige image oder ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<stevieh> Guest19187: kannst du sie denn so sehen, wenn sie drin ist?
<Guest19187> jo kann die aufmachen -> wird erkannt
<stevieh> dann weiss ichs auch nicht...
<Guest19187> kommt nun auch ne meldung, Ein Datenträger mit Softwarepaketen wurde entdeckt"
<k1l_> ist das nen uefi rechner? hast du mal die bootoption nomodereset probiert?
<Guest19187> ne ist ein alter rechner da ist nicht mit uefi
<k1l_> aber der bootet sonst schon von cd?
<Guest19187> ich seh das bootmenü von der CD nicht
<Guest19187> garnichts mit cd
<k1l_> gehen andere cds?
<Guest19187> zum booten?
<Guest19187> im Betrieb funzt das laufwerk
<k1l_> ja zum booten
<Guest19187> habs noch nicht getestet
<k1l_> im moment ist ja nicht klar, ob das an ubuntu, an der ubuntu cd oder an dem rechner an sich liegt
<Guest19187> ok werd mal ne andere cd und ein anderes image ausprobieren danke, bis denn
<bullgard4> [Xubuntu 12.04.2] Welches Programm erzeugt die Datei /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin?
<geser> apt, ich müsste jetzt schauen, welches genau
<bullgard4> geser: apt ist kein Programm. Wie kann ich das genau herausfinden?
<jan77> ich habe ein system, das ich seit ein paar releases nur update. da ist oben in der leiste (bei gnome) das datum und die uhrzeit. bei einem neu installierten system nur noch die uhrzeit. wie kann ich da auch das datum anzeigen lassen?
<stevieh> bullgard4: mit strace
<bullgard4> jan77: Was gibt '~$ lsb_release -a' aus?
<bullgard4> stevieh: Größer hast Du's nicht?
<geser> bullgard4: da musst du den Quellcode von apt durchsuchen, ob es apt-get ist oder doch vielleicht apt-cache oder vielleicht sogar in libapt passiert
<stevieh> bullgard4: nö. wenn du so neugierig bist, musst du auch die entsprechenden Werkzeuge können.
<bullgard4> geser: Ich mach mich an die Arbeit.
<stevieh> source code durchsuchen ist sicher aufwendiger
<jan77> bullgard4: http://paste.debian.net/4285/
<kubine> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<bullgard4> jan77: Ich habe 12.10 noch nicht. Bei meinem 12.04.2 Xubuntu kann ich Rechtsklick auf die angezeigte Uhrzeit machen  Das Dialogfenster "Clock" ercheint. > Clock Options > Format  läßt das auswählen. Ob das bei 12.10 noch funktioniert, weiß ich nicht.
<jan77> bullgard4: nee, geht nicht und ging auch noch nie - du hast ja einen ganz anderen windowmanager...
<dadrc> jan77, probier mal `gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.datetime show-date true`
<bullgard4> jan77:  2 Ratschläge: Dieselbe Frage zusammen mit lsb_relase -a Ausgabe heute abend hier gegen 20 Uhr noch einmal stellen. Oder in ubuntuusers.de.
<jan77> bullgard4: guter tipp - danke!
<stevieh> .oO(mit unity wär das nicht passiert)
<dadrc> stevieh, auch unity benutzt die Indicators, also ... doch.
<stevieh> da seh ich unter 12.10 aber das datum und die Uhrzeit.
<dadrc> Kann der Indicator ja auch, keine Ahnung, wieso es aus war.
<stevieh> hm.
<bullgard4> stevieh: '/#  strace -o /tmp/pkgcache.strace /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin; strace: exec: Permission denied.' -- Wie kann ich diese Schwierigkeit mittels tee umgehen?
<stevieh> bullgard4: in dem du strace richtig benutzt?
<bullgard4> Das wollte ich ja gerade tun.
<stevieh> und wo ist da das command, das du strace übergibst?
<bullgard4> stevieh: Das Kommando, das /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin; erzeugt, suche ich ja gerade und kann es deshalb nicht als Argument übergeben.
<stevieh> bullgard4: da davon auszugehen ist, das _irgendeine_ aktion mit apt-get diese Datei manipuliert, musst du da starten, oder?
<jan77> dadrc: funktioniert nicht...
<bullgard4> stevieh: Dein Argument leuchtet mir ein.
<bullgard4> stevieh: '/#  strace -o /tmp/pkgcache.strace "/usr/bin apt-get update"; strace: /usr/bin apt-get update: command not found.'
<stevieh> bei glücksrad würd ich jetzt ein / wählen.
<dadrc> jan77, einmal aus- und wieder eingeloggt danach?
<jan77> ja
<bullgard4> stevieh: '/#  strace -o /tmp/pkgcache.strace "/usr/bin apt-get update"; strace: /usr/bin/apt-get update: command not found.'
<bullgard4> stevieh: '/#  strace -o /tmp/pkgcache.strace "/usr/bin/apt-get update"; strace: /usr/bin/apt-get update: command not found.'
<stevieh> strace -o /tmp/foo apt-get update get bei mir 1a
<stevieh> als ruth
<sdx23> ja, zuviel Quoting an den falschen Stellen ist eben schlecht. Es gibt kein Binary namens "apt-get update"...
<bullgard4> stevieh: Diese Syntax funktioniert bei mir auch. In /tmp/foo finde ich auch /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin . --  Danke!
<stevieh> na siehste.
<bullgard4> stevieh: http://www.festpark.de/h045.html
<kubine> Title: Gedichte, Lieder, Spiele, Reden, Musik und Spass für Hochzeiten (at www.festpark.de)
<dadrc> Ist ja schön, wenn ihr eure Hochzeit plant, aber könnt ihr das bitte drüben machen? :)
<stevieh> *lol*
<exoon> wie kann ich feststellen ob für ein device eine firmware geladen wurde?
<stevieh> exoon: indem die logmeldung es aussagt, sonst nicht
<exoon> stevieh, dmesg?
<stevieh> syslog, dmesg
<exoon> seit dem letzten boot steht dort nichts mehr von "waiting ...." sondern "May 15 13:26:48 bert kernel: [    3.002717] firewire_core 0000:03:00.0: created device fw0: GUID 001e8c0000df1738, S400"
<exoon> mom
<aaa> hallo leute, nachdem ich suse auf die CD gebrannt habe und darauf 12.04.01 und beides funktioniert hat, hab ich wieder das gleiche image nochmal gebrannt und nun funzt es keine ahnung, wahrscheinlich habe ich beim ersten Mal iwas falsch gemacht
<aaa> danke nochmals für die hilfe
<aaa> bis denn
<exoon> w_scan -fs -s S19E2 -o 7  => "... main:3079: FATAL: ***** NO USEABLE DVB-S CARD FOUND. ***** ..."
<exoon> also doch ein treiber problem.
<exoon> w_scan -fs -s S19E2 -o 7 beginnt jetzt zu scannen. leider werden keine sender gefunden.
<exoon> nach 5 minuten: ERROR: Sorry - i couldn't get any working frequency/transponder
<Vanger2> tag zusammen
<Vanger2> eine frage: kennt jemand ein dateisystem, das metadaten eines verzeichnisses "puffert"?
<Vanger2> eine analogie zu tapes: das dateisystem listet alle zuletzt auf dem tape vorhandenen dateien mit metadaten und legt das tape erst ein, wenn tatsächlich eine datei gelesen/geschrieben wird
<dadrc> Im Allgemeinen wenig sinnvoll bei Festplatten.
<Vanger2> die beweggründe stehen hier: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bufferfs/
<Vanger2> möchte ausloten ob es das nicht schon gibt, werde bei google aber nicht fündig - evtl auch nur weil ich nicht nach den richtigen begriffen suche
<dadrc> Klassisches CDN-Prinzip. Aber da im Allgemeinen über HTTP realisiert, nicht auf FS-Ebene.
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht, dass es das als FS gibt.
<letothe2nd> gibt es
<Vanger2> ja?
<dadrc> Escht? Zeich ma.
<letothe2nd> weiss nicht obs für linux existiert, aber system/z z.b. kann das meines wissens nach
<letothe2nd> sinngemäss ist das ja nur ne art frontend für bandroboter.
<letothe2nd> respektive, ein bandroboter der mit festplatten simuliert wird.
<Vanger2> ja, vereinfacht muss er ja nur einen befehl absetzen können
<Vanger2> ob das nun dann einen bandroboter anweist ein tape einzulegen oder irgendwas anderes zu tun ist dabei ja eigentlich egal
<letothe2nd> https://sites.google.com/site/linuxvtl2/
<letothe2nd> klingt irgendwie danach als wärs nur ein backend dazu.
<letothe2nd> IMHO ist der ansatz das als fs zu lösen aber grundlegend suboptimal.
<dadrc> Ajo, das Prinzip ist ja nur ein Caching Proxy
<letothe2nd> dadrc: jep
<Vanger2> ja, das auf dateisystemebene zu machen ist eher eine notlösung - FUSE wäre machbar, aus dem kernel halte ich mich lieber raus
<letothe2nd> das grundlegende problem ist dass filesysteme nicht direkt gut mit architekturen zusammenarbeiten, in denen der open() mal eben ein paar minuten stalled
<letothe2nd> weil er eben glaubt das sei lokaler speicher, in wirklichkeit aber erst ein komplettes nas hochkommen mus.
<letothe2nd> ergo: ich schliesse mich dadrc an, im prinzip willst du ein CDN mit caching proxy, und das nur noch um ne art spindown ergänzen.
<letothe2nd> aber da auf dem rpi ganz sicher kein ubuntu läuft, sollte das ganze langsam zumindest mal ins OT verlagert werden :P
<letothe2nd> (muss gerade dringend weg... bis denn dan)
<dadrc> Mal ein ganz anderer Vorschlag: Mein NAS fährt einfach runter, wenn seit 30 Minuten kein Rechner im LAN an ist
<dadrc> Und dann halt WoL.
<Vanger2> letothe2nd: danke! bye
<geser> vielleicht kann man mit AFS sowas realisieren
<Vanger2> ja, AFS hatte ich auch überlegt. soweit ich das aber gelesen habe, kann er zwar cachen, aber nicht transparent das eigentliche NAS hochfahren
<Vanger2> das nur von den angemeldeten rechnern abhängig zu machen halte ich für schwierig, notebook rennt viel zeit ohne, dass ich dran sitze, genauso verhält es sich bei tablet und smartphone
<Vanger2> ich habe jetzt von euch einiges an alternativen bekommen, werde mich da jetzt erstmal einlesen und einige möglichkeiten testen
<Vanger2> danke euch schonmal für eure hilfe!
<exoon> Bei mir läuft der nvidia-treiber nicht mehr. neu installieren lässt er sich auch nicht. könnte das mit dem wechsel zum 3.5er kernel zusammenhängen?
<dadrc> Nein
<exoon> ich sehe das die headers nicht installiert sind, evtl. deswegen?
<dadrc> Möglich. Keine Fehlermeldungen?
<exoon> nur der hinweis auf /var/log/jockey.log und dort habe ich bis jetzt nichts gefunden. Ich probiere nach dem neustart und mit den headers das ganze nochmal.
<deem> jockey? ist der nicht für ati?
<dadrc> Nein, für alle proprietären Treiber.
<deem> oh. dann verwechsel ich da was
<exoon> mit den headers läd der treiber wieder - obwohl ich ihn nicht nochmal installieren musste.
<dadrc> Gut gut.
<exoon> was mir auffällt, unter windows konnte ich 1920x1080 no-interlace 60hz nutzen, jetzt aber nur 50hz
<maze-m> moinsen
<dadrc> Wenn du sicher bist, dass sowohl Grafikkarte als auch Monitor das mitmachen, kannst du das erzwingen.
<dadrc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Use_cvt.2BAC8-xrandr_tool_to_add_the_highest_mode_the_LCD_can_do
<kubine> Title: X/Config/Resolution - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> exoon, interessant dabei die xrandr-Befehle mit --newmode und --admode
<dadrc> *addmode
<exoon> dadrc, thx 
<rawdom> welcher display manager ist ubuntu standard?
<rawdom> lightdm mit unity greeter?
<rawdom> wie aktivier ich das ding? 
<deem> rawdom: der sollte aktiviert sein. was genau hast du denn für ein problem?
<rawdom> ich hab gdm
<rawdom> systemctl enable lightdm.service scheint ja unter ubuntu nicht zu gehn
<rawdom> muss ich wohl von hand auf systemd umstellen
<deem> rawdom: ubuntu nutzt upstart. "sudo service lightdm start" sollte den lightdm starten
<dadrc> `sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm` wäre ihr Preis gewesen.
<dadrc> Naja.
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> ich weiß, dass das nicht direkt mit ubuntu zu tun hat.... aber kann mir jemand sagen, was ich dagegen machen kann, dass meine Fenster auf dem Desktop so transparent sind? --> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/46/bildschirmfoto2.jpg/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<dadrc> urghs, KDE. Keine Ahnung :)
<maze-m> dadrc: wo könnt ich da denn mal nachfragen :)?
<dadrc> Och, hier gibt's auch Leute, die Kubuntu benutzen, passt also schon.
<dadrc> Nur ich halt nicht.
<brainwashed> maze-m, versuchs in #kde
<maze-m> brainwashed: okay, danke :)
<brainwashed> maze-m, das problem sollte entweder durch den verwendeten grafikkarten treiber oder kwin verursacht werden, oder beide sind schuld
<maze-m> brainwashed: okay... nur wie kann ich denn den Grafikkartentreiber ändern bzw. kwin ändern?
<brainwashed> maze-m, frag am besten erst im #kde channel nach, ob die experten dort eine lösung parat haben
<maze-m> brainwashed: okay, dankeschön :)
<maze-m> dann werd ich da mal fragen! 
<speckles> nabend
<speckles> ich versuche den paketmanager von ubuntu remote über ssh grafisch über einen anderen pc zu starten. Will aber nicht klappen. Ich vermute mein Fehler liegt in Synaptic (das es das nicht mehr gibt). Gibt es dafür einen neuen Befehel? Versuche derzeit folgenden Befehl: ssh -x zielpc und dann gksu synaptic
<sdx23> groß X. Und: welche Fehlermeldung?
<speckles> keine Fehlermeldung. Ich muss das Passwort eintippen und dann kommt nix weiter...
<hans_> hi, mein rechner stürzt mit ubuntu immer ab. hab schon dmesg und xsession gepostet, ebenso memtest übernacht (ohne probleme) laufen lassen, trotzdem hängt sich das system alle paar stunden komplett auf (freeze). hat jemand tipps wie ich das problem umgehen oder lösen kann?
<speckles> Vielleicht so. Der ssh -X zielpc klappt, dann gebe ich gksu synaptic ein, werde um ein Passwort gebeten das ich dann auch eintippe, das Passwortfenster geht weg, aber es geht kein neues fenster auf
<sdx23> womöglich passt das Env dann nicht mehr.
<speckles> Wobei ich vermute (ich bin absoulter noob in unix) das synaptic möglicherweise ausgewechselt wurde gegen ein neuen Befehl, denn wenn ich gksu syn TAB mache, zeigt er mir auch nicht synaptic oder so etwas in der Richtung an
<sdx23> dann müsste es eine Fehlermeldung geben.
<speckles> hm.. blöd, dann muss ich das wohl überspringen
<speckles> dennoch danke
<speckles> sorry, ich will dich nicht auf dem Arm nehmen, aber ich hab die Antwort gerade gefunden. Synaptic muss erst installiert werden, das war bei mir nicht der Fall, jetzt gehts auch mit gksu synaptic
<speckles> Nur komisch das es keine Fehlermeldung gibt
<brainwashed> speckles: gksu scheint echt keine fehlermeldung auszugeben, falls der befehl nicht existiert
<exoon> versuche meine dvb-s2 karte (die mit anderen Anwendungen einwandfrei funktioniert) unter mythtv einzurichten. Leider bekomme ich bei auswahl der karte folgenden fehler: "Could not get card info .... Unknown error"
<jokrebel> exoon: Falls hier keiner was dazu weis; es gibt auf freenode auch mythtv-Kanäle
<exoon> jokrebel, da sagt auch keiner was - denke aber mit einem Neuboot könnte ich weiter kommen .... weil kaffein gerade auch nicht mehr funktioniert.
<exoon> ne, keine Änderung. Kaffeine ging nur nicht, weil das mythtv-backend-config offen war.
<alex____2> hi @ all
<misterx> nabend
<misterx> ich benötige etwas hilfe: habe vorhin (also, so gegen um neun rum…) steam gestartet und (wie üblich bei mir) eine meldung bekommen, dass eine neue nvidia-treiber-version draußen ist
<misterx> ich bilde mir ein, dass ich das geschlossen habe, ohne den neuen treiber installiern zu lassen, gut möglich ist aber, dass ich mich verklickt habe
<misterx> auf jeden fall ist das system danach eingefroren und selbst mit SysRQ war nicht allzu viel zu machen
<misterx> seitdem bekomme ich keine grafische oberfläche mehr hin
<misterx> habe den verwendeten nvidia-treiber einmal neu installiert und hatte kurzzeitig wieder X, nach dem nächsten reboot allerdings klappt nicht einmal mehr das
<misterx> das Xorg.0.log murmelt mir etwas von SegFaults, was mir gerade Sorgen bereitet
<misterx> bevor ich heute nacht mal memtest durchlaufen lasse: any ideas?
<misterx> und wenns nicht direkt nen absturz gibt, dann wird mir auf zwei von drei monitoren das nvidia-logo eingeblendet
<misterx> auf einem mit fragmenten…
<misterx> mit einem älteren kernel komme ich noch bis in den desktop-manager
<misterx> aber der "bleibt" nach kurzem flackern bei log-in-versuchen
<vanzan> Schönen guten Morgen. Ist es möglich meinen PS3 controller über USB als Gamepad zu benutzen um damit z.b an einem PSX emulator zu spielen?
<vanzan> Jemand da? 
<vanzan> ?
<misterx> vanzan: einfach ne weile warten
<misterx> und: ich hab keine ahnung
<misterx> schon im ubuntuusers.de wiki geschaut?
<vanzan> Ja aber da komm ich nicht wirklich weiter
<misterx> y?
<vanzan> Da gibt es nur Anleitungen via Bluetooth.
<vanzan> Damit man auch die SixAxis benutzen kann
<Rochvellon> Hm, vllt mal in #linuxgaming.de oder so versuchen, wobei dort momentan nur 9 Nutzer drinnen sind
<vanzan> Bin mal gerade gejoint und hoffe da antwortet jemand
<Rochvellon> #icculus.org und ##OtakuFamiglia beschäftigen sich auch mit Linux-Spielen. letztere ist eine steamcommunity mit aktuell nur 5 Nutzern
<vanzan> Dann werde ich da mal am besten morgen reinschauen.
<vanzan> Aber danke schonmal und schade das mir hier keiner helfen konnte
<Rochvellon> ansonsten am tag nochmal hier probieren
<vanzan> Ja das hatte ich auch noch vor. Sind die zwei channels hier auf dem Freenode Server?
<Rochvellon> ja
<schlipsnerd>  /msg ChanServ flags #bpt132 schlipsnerd +O
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-16
<wotancc> Guten morgen! Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dd. Über nacht habe ich ein Image meiner Festplatte mit dd auf eine externe Fesplatte gezogen. Lider wurde dd beendet (katze ist über die Tastatur gelaufen). Kann ich den kopiervorgang nun irgendwie fortsetzen? Vielleicht mit seek= und skip= ?
<vlt> wotancc: Ja, mit seek und skip.
<vlt> wotancc: Evtl. notrunc
<vlt> wotancc: Hast Du auf ein Block-Device oder in eine Datei geschrieben?
<vlt> wotancc: Wenn letzteres, siehst Du deren Größe. Beim Block-Device musst Du sehen, ob Du im Terminal noch die letzte Statusmeldung von dd siehst, um die Menge der gelesenen Daten herauszufinden.
<wotancc> Also, ich habe die komplette /dev/sda in eine image-datei geschrieben. Blocksize habe ich auf standard-Einstellungen gelassen (512, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht).
<wotancc> Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich die Dateigröße einfach durch 512 rechne, und die zahl dann bei seek und skip eintrage, oder?
<wotancc> evtl. gehe ich noch ein oder 2 Blöcke zurück, falls diese nicht korrekt geschrieben wurden
<vlt> wotancc: Ja. Bei krummem Wert einfach abrunden.
<wotancc> Alles klar, ich habe vielmals zu danken :-)
<exoon> guten morgen. ich bin gerade über usb-tethering im netz. Mein rechner hat die ip 192.168.42.139, wie kann ich den rechner aus dem netzt 192.168.1.* erreichbar machen?
<wotancc> Ich vermute, du benutzt ein android-handy? Wenn ja, hast du ein custom-ROM installiert?
<exoon> wotancc, ja
<exoon> und ja
<wotancc> Ok, welches? Gibt es irgendwo eine Option für NAT? Falls nicht, google mal nach dem Namen deines ROMs, in verbindung mit NAT
<exoon> muss auch nur eine notlösung sein, bis der rechner wieder am alten ort ist.
<wotancc> Sollte das auch nicht gehen, kannst du evtl. einen SSH-Tunnel aufsetzen, falls du irgendwo einen Server/VPS hast
<wotancc> Im Ubuntuusers.de-Wiki ist ein guter Beitrag zum SSH-tunneln
<exoon> etwas mit NAT finde ich nicht, aber ich müsste einen ssh-zugang zum Handy haben ... hat mich einen € gekostet,
<exoon> QuickSshD
<wotancc> Du brauchst auf deinem PC nur einen SSH-Client. Der Daemon muss auf deinem Server laufen
<exoon> Folgendes, am TV habe ich einen Streaming-Client und ich möchte von MythTV streamen. Dummerweise fehlt mir ein passendes SAT-Kabel, so dass das MythTV-Backend nicht gleichzeitig im Netz und an der Schüssel hängen kann. 
<exoon> Alternativ steht mir noch ein Ubuntu-Notebook mit freier Netzwerkschnittstelle zur Verfügung.
<wotancc> Leider verstehe ich nicht ganz. Du willst praktisch nur innerhalb eines Netzwerkes etwas stremen, unabhängig vom Internet?
<exoon> wotancc, ja - das Fernsehsignal.
<exoon> aber den Rechner bekomme ich im Moment nicht gleichzeitig an die FritzBox und an die Sat-Schüssel.
<wotancc> Wieso das?
<koegs> das sind doch zwei verschiedene Medien O.o
<wotancc> Sat-Schüssel geht doch an eine DVB-S-Karte, oder?
<exoon> ja
<wotancc> Und den Rechner dann per LAN-Kabel oder WLAN an die Fritzbox?
<vlt> Und alles andere ist Ethernet, oder?
<exoon> aber mir fehlt ein sat-kabel mit der richtigen länge.
<vlt> Ähhh …
<vlt> sudo make longer wire
<wotancc> :-D
<exoon> ok, ich könnte auf s inet verzichten und die FritzBox ins Wohnzimmer holen.
<vlt> wtf?
<exoon> wäre ne idee
<wotancc> Achso...
<wotancc> Dein SAT-Kabel endet im Wohnzimmer, und die Fritzbox steht im Keller, o.Ä.?
<exoon> ja
<exoon> aber, ich probiere es einfach ohne DSL .... :)
<wotancc> Und das WLAN-Signal reicht nicht bis ins Wohnzimmer?
<wotancc> Warte kurz
<wotancc> Ich hätte da evtl. eine Idee
<exoon> ne, leider habe ich nur einen wlanstick und der ist am streaming client.
<wotancc> Ok, kein Problem
<wotancc> Du hast noch ein Netbook mit Ubuntu?
<exoon> klar
<wotancc> Dann kannst du mit diesem einfach mit dem WLAN verbinden, und per LAN-Kabel an den Streaming-Client gehen
<wotancc> Die LAN-Verbindung gibst du im Networkmanager einfach als "Gemeinsam mit anderen Rechner" (oder wie das heißt) an
<wotancc> Somit fungiert dein Netbook als WLAN-Empfänger für den Streaming-Client
<wotancc> Keine saubere Lösung, aber besser als garnichts ;-)
<exoon> und die ports werden durchgereicht?
<wotancc> Ehm - noch nie probiert... Aber, ich denke schon
<wotancc> versuch es einfach einmal
<wotancc> In der Fritzbox musst du natürlich noch NAT für das Netbook aktivieren
<wotancc> Notfalls musst du ein wenig mit iptables herumexperimentieren. Aber ich würde es erst einmal so versuchen
<exoon> ginge dann nicht auch eine netzwerkkabel vom Rechner zum Streamingclient? die stehen im moment nebeneinander.
<exoon> der streaming-client müsste nut per dhcp die ip bekommen.
<wotancc> Achso - ja, das würde gehen. Aber dafür brauchst du wahrscheinlich ein Crossover-Kabel, falls du keinen Switch/Hub dazwischen hängen hast, oder dein Rechner/der Client Auto-MDI-X hat
<exoon> cross-over-kabel sind doch vergangenheit :)
<vsMS> Hallo. Ich habe folgendes Problem beim schreiben von grub2 auf ein RAID System "unable to identify a filesystem in hd1; fafety check can't be performed" Was kann ich tun?
<wotancc> exoon : Nein, mitunter wird das noch gebraucht, falls beide zu verbindenden Rechner kein Auto-MDI-X können ;-)
<wotancc> vsMS : Hast du auch versucht, grub2 in den MBR zu installieren? Der Fehler kommt öfters, wenn man es versucht in eine Partition zu schreiben
<wotancc> Huch...zu spät
<exoon> wotancc, server und client haben jetzt tatsächlich über das netz 10.42.0.* eine direkte verbindung. der client kommt jetzt sogar über das android handy ins Internet. :)
<wotancc> Sehr schön, das freut mich, dass es mit so einfachen Mitteln geklappt hat :-)
<exoon> danke soweit ... jetzt muss ich mich mit MythTV auseinandersetzen
<wotancc> Gern! Dann viel Spaß dabei. Ich habe mal vor einigen Jahren mit MythTV gearbeitet, war aber mehr als unzufrieden damit. Aber mittlerweile dürfte sich da ja auch sehr viel getan haben...
<exoon> Ich hänge immer noch bei der sendersuche.
<wotancc> Findet er denn überhaupt etwas?
<wotancc> Kann man grep eigentlich nur zum durchsuchen von Textdateien nehmen, oder auch um Strings in teilweise binären Dateien zu suchen?
<letothe2nd> wotancc: dafür gibts doch schon "strings"
<geser> -a, --text: Process  a binary file as if it were text; [...]
<wotancc> Ich müsste aber einen Ordner mit vielen Unterordnern und zig-tausenden Dateien rekursiv durchsuchen
<wotancc> Danke, geser
<letothe2nd> find -exec strings ;)
<wotancc> Ok, so hab ich wenigstens 2 möglichkeiten :-D
<wotancc> Kann strings auch nur den Dateinamen ausgeben? (wie bei grep mit -l) ?
<exoon> Ich versuche eine Senderliste ins MythTV backend zu laden. Die channels.conf habe ich erstellt wie im wiki beschrieben. Ich lasse die datei einlesen und man sieht, dass mythtv die liste durchgeht. Leider schreibt er am ende: "failed to find any channels". Hat dazu jemand eine Idee?
<exoon> http://pastebin.com/szBTkRzy (channels.conf)
<kubine> Title: ASTRA SDT:12551:v:0:22000:0:0:12 QVC PLUS:12551:v:0:22000:168:144:3394 QVC Deu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<orcor> ich habe ubuntu 13.04 bei mir kam automatisch kern update usw. nun habe ich nach dem neustart des pcs volgendes Problem mein Panel ist weg und Unity. wie kann ich es wiederherstellen?
<k1l_> ist der treiber richtig installiert? wird das modul geladen? sind die kernel header isntalliert?
<orcor> kennt jemand da ein Terminalbefehl oder so?
<koegs> orcor: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ
<kubine> Title: FAQ › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> bitte durchlesen und dann wiederkommen, wenn es nicht geholfen hat
<orcor> ok
<orcor> http://pastebin.com/BzuEXBKm
<kubine> Title: cd /usr/lib/nux && ./unity_support_test -p OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corp - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<orcor> wie heißt noch mal das prog wo man unity einstellen kann?
<orcor> http://pastebin.com/9ibaKTcw
<kubine> Title: christoph@christoph-MS-7350:~$ lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2 01:00.0 VGA compat - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> ccsm meinst du warscheinlich. aber vorsicht. damit kann man sein unity auch ganz kaputt machen
<orcor> unity --reset 
<orcor> ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<orcor> ?
<k1l_> ich wüprde mal einen neuen user anlegen und gucken ob der auch das problem hat. wenn nein würde ich für den user mit error unity zurücksetzen
<orcor> wie meinst du ? hast du ein befehl?
<orcor> ich kann nicht mal wechseln zwischen mehreren Desktops
<k1l_> am einfachsten kann du am login screen mal den guest account ausprobieren
<k1l_> ansonsten stehen die befehle zum zurücksetzen auf der FAQ seite von unity
<orcor> muß aber dazu xchat beenden und pc neu starten 
<orcor> wie war der befehl noch mal zum neustarten?
<k1l_> sudo reboot now
<k1l_> du kannst aber auch einfach den lightdm neu starten. dann kommst du auch zum login
<orcor> kenne mich nicht aus wie komme ich dahin 
<k1l_> "sudo lightdm restart" (das schliesst aber alle programme die offen waren)
<orcor> Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?
<k1l_> ich glaube da war etwas mehr als ein reines "auf einmal geht es nicht mehr"
<orcor> ich hab mal pc neu gestartet als Gaast rein und da geht alles nur  bei meiner Anmeldung kein UNity und Panel
<wotancc> Hast du bei der Anmeldung auch Unity gewählt? (recht neben dem Passwortfeld)
<orcor> ich kann da nix aussuchen 
<orcor> jedenfals steht da nicht mehr so wie früher 2d oder unity komisch 
<wotancc> Was steht denn jetzt da?
<orcor> man kann da nur gast oder sein Account auswehlen mehr nicht
<wotancc> Das Icon fehlt also komplett?
<orcor> bei ubuntu 13.04 und denn vorgängern war das auch nicht mehr da
<wotancc> Möglich, ich nutze 12.04LTS...
<wotancc> Hast du überhaupt irgend einen Window-Manager? Gnome oder ähnliches?
<orcor> hmm
<orcor> wo kann ich das nachschauen ?=
<wotancc> Mache einfach mal ein Bildschirmfoto ;-)
<orcor> wie?
<wotancc> Mit der Taste "Druck S-Abf"
<orcor> mein panel weg unity auch 
<wotancc> Achso - also, gerkein Windo-manager
<orcor> hä?
<orcor> was für ein Window manager?
<wotancc> Du könntest ertmal das terminal auf machen, und mit "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" Gnome2 Installieren, dann kannst du erstmal wieder halbwegs normal arbeiten
<orcor> ich hab pc neu gestartet und  mich eingeloggt dann war unity und panel weg mehr ncicht
<wotancc> Danach könntest du alle Pakete, die mit Unity zu tun haben neu installieren
<wotancc> Oder einfach mit "sudo apt-get -f install" sucken lassen, ob irgendwelche Pakete defekt ind 
<wotancc> *gucken
<orcor> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<orcor> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.       
<orcor> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
<orcor> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<orcor> ?
<wotancc> hmm... wunderlich.
<wotancc> Dann hilft wohl jetzt nur noch googeln, oder die gnome-hell installieren
<wotancc> *gnome-shell
<wotancc> Von Unity selbst habe ich leider keine Ahnung, da ich es noch nie benutzt habe
<k1l_> orcor: was hast du denn gemacht, bevor das passiert ist?
<dadrc> http://askubuntu.com/questions/285627/unity-does-not-start-in-ubuntu-13-04 
<kubine> Title: drivers - Unity does not start in Ubuntu 13.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<orcor> bei mir ist automatisch update gekommen kern oder so wie imemr hat alles geklappt und dann war da gestanden das ich pc neustarten muß habe ich gemacht und nun ist panel weg und unity aber bei Gast geht alles 
<orcor> ich hab mal die gnome shell installiert nun fragt der ich soll gdm oder lightdm aussuchen was ist das?
<wotancc> Nimm einfacg gdm
<wotancc> *einfach
<orcor> ok
<wotancc> Das sind 2 Displaymanager
<orcor> wenn der fertig ist dann pc neustarten?
<orcor> ich schau mal was nun passiert
<orcor> lol nun geht wieder alles  nur bei der anmeldung ist alles anders
<orcor> habe nur gnome shell installiert komisch 
<orcor> aber in  unity sehe ich das nicht mehr mit dem 4 desktops
<k1l_> orcor: du hast ja jetzt gdm anstatt lightdm als loginmanager
<k1l_> und installier dir mal das unity-tweak-tool, da kannst du einstellen wieviele desktops du möchtest
<orcor> genau das habe ich vergessen wie das wieder heißt aber warum ist das eigentlich wieder weg?
<orcor> jedenfalls danke für alles ihr seid die besten 
<jokrebel> orcor: Wenn das, wie Du sagst, nach nem Kernelupdate war könntest Du auch mal versuchsweise mit dem älteren Kernel booten.
<orcor> ich lass das mal lieber so wie das alles ist geht wieder trotzdem Danke (will nicht noch mehr kaputt machen xd)
<orcor> hmm ich sehe gerade in software center das ich unity-tweak-tool imemr noch habe
<orcor> na gut muß wieder weg wünsche alle noch viel Spass
<exoon> Ich habe MythTV jetzt dazu gebracht durch die channels.conf zu scannen. Er geht tatsächlich die einzelenen Einträge durch. Aber er findet nichts, die Antwort ist immer: timed out, no signal.
<jokrebel> exoon: Naja - vielleicht leigt ja wirklich kein (oder nur ein unzureichendes) Signal am (was für einen Eingang eigentlich?) an.
<azrael_> hallo ich habe folgendes problem wenn ich im gnome menü den eintrag Software-Entwicklung aktivieren will, deaktiviert dieser sich nach einigen Sekunden wieder von selbst.
<azrael_> ok es lag daran das der eintrag den das menü in der kategorie software-entwicklung darstellen sollte nicht aktiviert war
<japplo> exoon: schonmal scandvb versucht?
<exoon> jokrebel, nein, andere Anwendungen funktionieren. Ich vermute der LNB wir nicht umgeschaltet.
<jokrebel> exoon: Ah - also DVB-S?
<exoon> jokrebel, ja S2
<jokrebel> exoon: Und die Schüssel ist korrekt ausgerichtet und die Leitung in Ordnung? Mit nem anderen Sat-Empfänger bereits gegengeprüft? Und vor allem - das hat estmal _was_ mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<exoon2> mit kaffeine funktioniert alles.
<exoon2> damit ich mit mythtv überhaupt scannen kann, muss ich allerdings in der console fsmon laufen lassen. sonst geht nichts.
<k1l_> du brauchst doch nur einmal zu scannen. wenn du die channels.conf hast kannste die doch nutzen
<jokrebel> exoon2: Dann frag die MythTV-Leute (sagte ich glaub ich gestern schon mal)
<jokrebel> k1l_:  Kaffeine nützt IIRC keine chanels.conf mehr seit einiger Zeit.
<exoon2> jokrebel, von den mythTV Leuten kommt leider gar nichts.
<jokrebel> exoon2: Was es nicht zum Ubuntu-Problem macht…
<exoon2> k1l_, kaffeine hat seinen eigenen scan, der funktioniert auch. nur mit mythTV geht es nicht.
<exoon2> jokrebel, das mit der channels.conf steht aber so im ubuntuusres wiki.
<koegs> exoon2: das Wiki kann falsch sein, insbesondere weil dort 12.04 steht, am besten wissen das die MythTV Jungs...
<japplo> was für eine Fehlermeldung kommt überhaupt beim scannen
<jokrebel> japplo: Siehe 14 Uhr 14. Da warst Du schon da ;-)
<japplo> außerdem müßte doch ein import einer channels.conf möglich sein
<exoon2> japplo, er findet kein signal. mit fsmon kann ich beobachten, dass sich werte ändern, aber ich kann das noch nicht interprtieren.
<japplo> und laut wiki
<jokrebel> sorry 14:44
<japplo> If the scan in mythtv-setup doesn't work, do it by hand: 
<japplo> Go to a console, e.g. by typing Strg-Alt-F1 (Ctrl-ALt-F1), log in and type: 
<japplo> sudo service mythtv-backend stop
<japplo> cd
<exoon2> ich muss die channels.conf importieren, damit der scan möglich ist (laut wiki)
<japplo> scan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-s/Astra-19.2E > channels.conf 
<exoon2> genau, dann scannt er die channels duch, findet aber nichts.
<japplo> deswegen hab ich schon vorher geschrieben ob scandvb geht.....
<japplo> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dvb-utils
<kubine> Title: dvb-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> und ob deine hardware da überhaupt funktioniert. iirc gab es doch eh probleme mit den hd kanälen
<exoon2> das teste ich, sobald ich den rechner wieder aufgebaut habe. aber eigentlich ging alles andere, außerhalb von mythtv .... auch die hd-kanäle.
<exoon2> das problem mit den hd-kanälen hatte ich mit window.
<exoon2> +s
<jokrebel> exoon2: Auch wenn es mit Kaffeine geht, mit MythTV aber nicht sehe ich da ganz ehrlich immer noch kein Ubuntu-Problem. Sorry - hab grad erst eine 4 wöchige, erfolglose Odysse mit ner DVB-C-Karte hinter mir (und da konnte Ubuntu auch absolut nichts dafür!)
<exoon2> Gibt es alternative für netzwerkstreaming?
<japplo> ja vlc
<japplo> aber da wirst du auch eine channels.conf erstellen müssen
<exoon> die channles.conf ist denke ich nicht das Problem. Sondern, wie jokrebel sagt, liegt beiu mythTV
<japplo> wie? Wenn die channels.conf kein Problem ist, warum erstellst du nicht einfach eine :-).......
<japplo> irgendwie glaube ich, du bringst da einiges durcheinander. 
<exoon> japplo, nein. Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass er die kanäle aus der channels.conf durch geht, aber jedesmal kein signal findet. die channels.conf ist also schon in ordnung.#
<japplo> ok, in welchem format ist die channels.conf gespeichert?
<exoon> http://i.imgur.com/bIMe7o5.png
<exoon> http://pastebin.com/szBTkRzy
<kubine> Title: ASTRA SDT:12551:v:0:22000:0:0:12 QVC PLUS:12551:v:0:22000:168:144:3394 QVC Deu - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<japplo> ja ich meine utf oer iso?
<exoon> nach utf8 convertiert.
<japplo> und mit welchem prog hast du die Datei erstellt?
<exoon> scan auf der commandozeile, wie man es machen soll
<japplo> Ich würde die Datei testweise gedit verkleinern, also ein paar sender rausnehmen und beim Speichern Zeilenende Linux /Unix wählen
<japplo> ich hab nun auch kein DVB-S sondern DVB-C, sonst hätte ich mal getestet
<japplo> alternativ kannst du vlc testen
<japplo> was mich gerade wundert... wenn du eine channels.conf hast, wieso scannst du überhaupt nochmal über die gui? Oder seh ich das nicht richtig?
<exoon> japplo, angeblich nimmt sich myth beim scan nur die gültigen transponder und speichert sie in der datenbank. erst wenn man die transponder hat, dann kann man mythTV selbst scannen lassen.
<japplo> weiß ich nicht, ich verwende vlc, hört sich aber seltsam an
<exoon> wie hieß nochmal die alternative zu mythTV?
<vanzan> Hallo allerseits. Ist es möglich meinen PS3 Controller an meinen Laptop anzuschließen um damit auf einem PSX Emulator zu spielen?
<exoon> vanzan, ich weiß nicht welchen anschluß ein psx controller hat, aber günstige (7€) mit USB-anschluß funtionieren wunderbar.
<vanzan> Der PS3 Controller hat nen normalen USB anschluss
<exoon> google doch mal, geht bestimmt
<vanzan> hab ich schon, aber die machen das alle über Bluetooth und ich will es ja nur via USB
<exoon> stell die frage doch mal im forum, da lesen es sich mehr.
<japplo> exoon: Setup unter "Sendersuchlauf -> Channels.conf einlesen" und dann noch den Datenpfad angegeben.
<japplo> hast du das gemacht?
<exoon> japplo, ja. Ich sehe im moment, das femon 94% Signal anzeigt, sobald ich scanne geht es runter auf 0% und nach abbruch wieder auf 94%.
<japplo> wenn es dir langt , versuch vlc. Mythtv ist ziemlich aufgeblasen
<exoon> japplo, ich brauche streaming zu einem client. timer-aufnahme, etc.
<chris1409> Versuch doch mal VDR, das ist kleiner als Interface dann XBMC
<japplo> exoon: das sollte it vlc gehen, aber vermutlich nicht ganz so komfortabel 
<chris1409> VLC kann doch keine Timer gesteurte Aufnahme
<japplo> chris1409: kann man aber per script machen
<chris1409> japplo: nen bisschen umständlich, oder?
<japplo> chris1409: sag ich ja, ist nicht so komfortabel
<chris1409> japplo: das mag stimmen :D
<schweegi> Guten Abend :) Gibt es für Ubuntu einen Software Player, der Blue Rays abspielen kann?
<ThreeM> nein
<ThreeM> bzw keinen kostenlosen :)
<schweegi> darf auch gerne was kosten, sofern sich damit bluerayfilme abspielen lassen :) 
<ThreeM> ich schau grad
<dadrc> Das Problem ist halt, dass kein Opensource-Player jemals offiziell einen Bluray-Key kriegen wird.
<ThreeM> http://go-seven.de/kopiergeschutzte-blurays-unter-linux-schauen/
<ThreeM> das klingt eigentlich ganz nett
<schweegi> auch solche die geschützt sind? 
<ThreeM> laut link ja
<ThreeM> Von Cyberlink gab es Powerdvd 4 linux
<ThreeM> das konnte das auch
<ThreeM> aber irgendwie seh ich davon nix mehr auf der homepage von denen
<ThreeM> ahh
<ThreeM> guck mal in der softwareverwaltung
<ThreeM> angeblich ist das dort erhältlich
<schweegi> dpkg: error processing  (--install):  parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control' near line 12 package 'lxbdaacs':  blank line in value of field 'Description' mh... :/ geht wohl unter 13.04 nicht. 
<schweegi> nee, ist der fluendo dvd player im software center, soweit ich weiß kann der keine blurays abspielen
<dr_evil> nach ubuntu 12.04 update gibts bei start eine meldung das /dev/sdc ein degraded raid array wäre, und dann ehts in eine initrd recovery shell
<dr_evil> problem dabei: cat /proc/mdstat zeigt das alles ok ist und das einzige raid array zu dem auch sdc1 gehört in ordnung ist
<dr_evil> und jetzt?
<jokrebel> dr_evil: jetzt musst Du wohl auf jemanden warten, der sich mit RAID auskennt, wenn Du schon sowas nutzen musst ohne eigens Wissen darüber.
<jokrebel> *duck*
<dr_evil> na das raid ist aber in ordnung
<dr_evil> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 716 May 16 18:11 mdadm.conf
<dr_evil> da hat doch der blöde apt-get update dran rumgefummelt
<jokrebel> dr_evil: "[19:07] <dr_evil> na das raid ist aber in ordnung" und das sagt wer/was genau aus? Ohne jetzt viel Ahnung davon zu haben, weil ich nicht der Meinung, RAID brauchen zu mussen.
<Hans-Martin> hallöchen, kenn sich jemand mit lightdm aus? Drüben in #xubuntu schlafen gerade alle oder hören nicht zu :-(
<dadrc> Einfach fragen.
<jokrebel> Hans-Martin: Frag Deine Frage und wir überlegen mal ob wir helfen können.
<Hans-Martin> jou... Ich möchte gerne einen Autologin einrichten, der auf eine Benutzer-spezifische Session geht.
<dadrc> Und was hindert dich?
<Hans-Martin> Das Problem ist, dass lightdem immer auf die zuletzt benutzte Session schaltet.
<dr_evil> jokrebel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/872220/comments/77
<kubine> Title: Comment #77 : Bug #872220 : Bugs : “mdadm” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Hans-Martin> das Gerät hat keine Tastatur, d.h. ich kann nicht aus der unerwünschten Session ausloggen, auf custom umschalten und mich einloggen, weil ich kein Passwort eingeben kann (bzw. ich müsste dazu die Tastatur von meinem anderen rechner abklemmen und reinstöpseln)
<gugaua> Hallo, ich bin von debian auf ubuntu um gestiegen(server version) und ich kann mit dem gleichen mount befehl nicht mehr mounten und weiß nicht wieso
<gugaua> cifs-utils habe ich installiert und folgenden mount befehl verwende ich
<Hans-Martin> meine Frage ist also, wie ich den lightdm zwingen kann, beim autologin eine bestimmte Session zu nehmen.
<gugaua> mount -t cifs //x.x.x.x/meinordner/ /media/ordnerdenicherstellthabe/ -o credentials=/root/unterordner/dateimitcredentials,uid=33,gid=33,foreceuid
<dr_evil> jokrebel: das scheint der bug zu sein https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/872220/comments/54
<kubine> Title: Comment #54 : Bug #872220 : Bugs : “mdadm” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<gugaua> das ist der fehler mount error(22): Invalid argument
<dadrc> Hans-Martin, "user-session=<wasauchimmer>" in der /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<dadrc> Unter [SeatDefaults]
<Hans-Martin> ja, steht ja so im Wiki. Geht aber nicht.
<jokrebel> dr_evil: Wie schon gesagt kann ich da nicht helfen, da ich es nie für nötig befand mir RAID anzutun.
<dadrc> Hans-Martin, brauchst du die anderen Sessions auf dem Rechner?
<gugaua> ich habde den fehler gefunden, er erkennt forceuid nciht
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, könntest du sie einfach wegschieben
<Hans-Martin> ab und zu brauche ich eine xfce-Session, um Updates zu installieren oder für sonstige Wartungsarbeiten.
<dadrc> Dann zeig mal bitte deine lightdm.conf in 'nem Pastebin
<Hans-Martin> moment...
<Hans-Martin> [paste:414782:lightdm.conf]
<kubine> Hans-Martin: Error: You must be registered to use this command. If you are already registered, you must either identify (using the identify command) or add a hostmask matching your current hostmask (using the "hostmask add" command).
<Hans-Martin> argh
<Hans-Martin> bin schon identified min nickserv, muss ich jetzt hier nochmal was machen?
<dadrc> nichts, schon gut
<dadrc> alter bug.
<dadrc> gib uns mal bitte die URL
<Hans-Martin> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414782/
<kubine> Title: lightdm.conf › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> danke
<dadrc> Hans-Martin, schreib da mal "user-session=Xsession" rein
<dadrc> nicht custom.
<dadrc> Oder anders: Nenn mal die Datei wie die Session, und dann probier es mit dem Namen.
<Hans-Martin> ich glaub, das hab ich schon mal versucht - das mit dem Umbenennen werde ich aber mal versuchen. Aber gerade habe ich im Homeverzeichnis des users eine Datei .dmrc gefunden, die möglicherweise von lightdm zum Speichern der letzten Session benutzt wird, die werde ich mal löschen und sehen, ob er dann auf die konfigurierte Session geht.
<Hans-Martin> na das hat schon mal nichts gebracht, also umbenennen...
<Hans-Martin> weigert sich standhaft...
<gandaro> http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/Exploit-fuer-lokalen-Linux-Kernel-Bug-im-Umlauf-1863736.html
<kubine> Title: Exploit für lokalen Linux-Kernel-Bug im Umlauf | heise Security (at www.heise.de)
<gandaro> schon gefixt oder wie?
<gandaro> also in ubuntu 12.10
<gandaro> (ich benutze Linux Mint 14)
<gandaro> irgendwie merke ich nie was von updates
<gandaro> ich habe das gefühl, dass das im hintergrund geschieht
<Hans-Martin> gandaro: eigentlich solltest du vor der Installation schon noch gefragt werden, das Runterladen passiert aber im Hintergrund.
<Hans-Martin> aber wie das in Mint ist, weiß ich nicht
<gandaro> Hans-Martin: irgendwie zeigt es mir die Kernel-Updates gar nicht in der Update-GUI
<dadrc> FÜr Ubuntu ist er gefixt, was die Minttypen machen, was weiß ich.
<gandaro> habs jetzt übers Terminal gemacht
<dadrc> !mint
<kubine> dadrc: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<dadrc> frag die da :)
<gandaro> dadrc: mint hat die paketquellen von ubuntu
<ppq> matlab -desktop
<ppq> huch. sry
<gandaro> sudo apt-get update 
<gandaro> :p
<dadrc> gandaro, die Paketquellen ja, aber was weiß ich, was deren Updater macht. 
<jokrebel> …die Paketquellen aber auch zusätzlich eigene von denen hier keiner weis was die alles zusätzlich /anders machen.
<gandaro> cinnamon und so
<wolfgang_> Guten Abend.Habe ein Problem. Es kommen bei apt-get folgende Fehler -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671666/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<wolfgang_> Wie bekomme ich das in den Griff?
<Hans-Martin> wolfgang_: warum apt-get install ohne Paketnamen? Eigentlich sollte da einer kommen - ich weiß nicht, was apt-get ohne den tut...
<miup> Hans-Martin: gar nichts
<gh7ulq> mein kub 12.04 brauch länger zum hochfahren als sonst. der desktop ist da, und dann  hängt er für eine weile. dann gehts plötzlich weiter und man kann endlich was anklicken. wo kann ich nachschauen was das problem ist?
<Hans-Martin> gh7ulq: in den verschiedenen Dateien in /var/log - die meisten haben Timstamps, da kann man nach ominösen Lücken schauen
<hanze> Guten Abend, nach der Installation der zusätzlichen Nvidiatreibern begrüßt mich Ubuntu mit einem Blackscreen :-(lspci -v -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671309/   /var/log/Xorg.0.log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671330/    Linux 3.8.0-19 x64  ubuntu 13.04
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gh7ulq> Das Log sagt:  EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<hanze> was sagt mir das?
<Hans-Martin> hanze: das Log von gh7ulqist ein anderes Problem...
<hanze> ok
<Hans-Martin> hanze: ich würde mal sagen, die Fehlermeldungen in Xorg.0.log bezüglich der fehlenden Power geben den entscheidenden Hinweis...
<Hans-Martin> gh7ulq: steht denn da was von konkreten Fehlern?
<hanze> Hans-Martin: vor dem Treiberupdate tats doch auch -.-
<Hans-Martin> dadrc: mein lightdm-Problem scheint mit AccountsService zusammenzuhängen, wo die letzte benutzte Session gespeichert wird. Ist ziemlich hartnäckig, selbst Löschen der Datei für den Benutzer hat nichts gebracht. Hab jetzt doch eine Tastatur angehängt und mich einmal mit der richtigen Session eingeloggt, aber das ist etwas unbefriedigend...
<Hans-Martin> hanze: ja weiß ich das? :-)
<hanze> jetz schon :-)
<Hans-Martin> bzw. möglicherweise hatte der Treiber diesen Check noch nicht drin...
<Hans-Martin> hast du mal ausprobiert, die Option NoPowerConnectorCheck zu setzen?
<hanze> wohin mit der option? Grub?
<Hans-Martin> nee, xorg-Konfiguration. am besten mal googeln.
<Hans-Martin> ich weiß das nicht so auswendig.
<hanze> Hans-Martin selbes Ergebnis:-(
<noob7> hallo leute, gibt es im firefox die Möglichkeit das Menü von firefox und nicht von Unity (am oberen Bildschirmrand) zu verwenden?
<noob7> weil das Lesezeichenmenü von Unity mach mir Probleme
<bekks> Das IST das Menü von Firefox.
<bekks> Unity hat gar kein Menü. :P
<noob7> kann ich das nicht irgendwie normal anzeigen lassen ?
<noob7> im Firefoxfenster integriert
<noob7> hab von 10.04 auf 12.04 upgegraded und da war das Menü nicht ganz oben und weiss
<noob7> und es hat funktioniert
<bekks> 10.04 hatte kein Unity.
<noob7> nachdem ich auf 12.04 upgegrated habe
<noob7> also im frisch upgegradetem 12.04
<bekks> Und was hast du dann getan, bevor es "anders" wurde?
<noob7> da die festpallte die ganze zeit gerattert hat (wie beim suchen nach dateien) hab ich gedacht, dass das upgraden doch nicht so toll war und root formatiert und neuinstalliert
<noob7> wenn die festplatte angefangen hat zu rattern ging fast garnichts
<bekks> Also ist das mit "das war aber nach dem Update anders" völlig irrelevant.
<noob7> aber jetzt kommt es aber auch vor ;)
<noob7> als ich upgedated habe war das Lesezeichenmenü weiss und es ging nach der anschließenden Neuinstallation ist es schwarz und funzt net so dolle
<bekks> noob7: Was ist denn die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -sd"?
<noob7> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<bekks> Was vor der Neuinstallation war, ist völlig egal, weil es nicht mehr nachvollziehbar ist. Und was heisst "funzt net so dolle"?
<noob7> wenn ich die Lesezeichen aufmache und ein Lesezeichenordner der ganz unten oder zumindest im unteren Bereich auswähle dann wird ab und zu eine leere liste (kleines schwarzes Rechteck) angezeigt oder eine Liste mit zwei oder drei Einträgen in der aber mehr drin sind -> ewig srollen
<noob7> *scrollen
<hanze> Hans-Martin: noch irgendeine Idee?
<noob7> toll kann nicht mal ein screenshot machen wenn das Lesezeichenmenü offen ist
<noob7> oh man ich hab gedacht ich lange genug gewartet bis alle Kinderkrankheiten weg sind
<noob7> vielleicht liegt es auch an meinem betagten rechner ;)
<noob7> aber das war hauptsächlich der Grund dafür dass ich auf ubuntu umgestiegen bin;)
<Hans-Martin> hanze: leider nein.
<noob7> egal, trotzdem danke werd halt immer solange scrollen bis der Eintrag den ich haben will ganz oben ist und dann sollte es hoffentlich gehen
<hanze> Hans-Martin: juho, morgen system reinstallieren. Ich bin begeistert
<daffi_> Hi, seid dem letzten Kernel update funktioniert bei der  bootloader nicht mehr und es endet in einer kernel panic
<daffi_> .. ich bräuchte da Hilfe
<bekks> hanze: Wie hast du denn den neuen Treiber installiert?
<bekks> daffi_: Der Bootloader funktioniert, sonst würdest du keine Kernelpanic bekommen. Kannst du davon mal einen Screenshot machen?
<daffi_> bekks: stimmt du hast recht
<daffi_> ich kann es gleich nochmal booten
<daffi_> aber einen screenshot bekomme ich nicht hin
<daffi_> jedenfalls wüßte ich nicht wie
<daffi_> bekks: zur info: ich habe auf sda1/2 win laufen und der rest ist lubuntu
<bekks> daffi_: Ohne die Meldung können wir Dir halt nicht helfen :(
<daffi_> 0.588742 kernel panic- not syncing vfs  unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0)
<daffi_> das ist das einzige was auf meinem monitor zu sehen ist
<daffi_> außerdem blinkt die "caps-lock" lampe
<bekks> daffi_: Wie hast du das Kernel-Update denn gemacht?
<daffi_> apt get dist-update
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<daffi_> lubuntu 13.4
<hanze> bekks: Synaptik -> zusätzliche Treiber
<daffi_> bekks: ich habe diesen link http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> hanze: Und welchen Treiber hast du dann ausgewählt?
<daffi_> schon probiert
<bekks> daffi_: Ja, da steht ja auch, wie du einen älteren Kernel starten kannst.
<daffi_> kann mal sehen ob das vielleicht klappt
<daffi_> ich habe per live cd gebootet . bin in chroot
<daffi_> und habe versucht mit update-grub die config neu zu erstellen
<daffi_> brachte aber leider nichts
<hanze> bekks, uff, der empfohlene 
<bekks> hanze: Welche Nvidia-Karte hast du denn?
<hanze> GeForce 7900 GS 
<bekks> Dann wirst du den nvidia-173 brauchen, weil alle neueren Treiber deine Karte nicht mehr supporten.
<noob7> kenn mich da net so aus, aber sollte ein nomodset helfen??
<hanze> das schau ich mir morgen mal genauer an, ich will jetzt nicht mehr!
<bekks> noob7: Nein. Boote einfach einen älteren Kernel.
<daffi_> bekks: es geht endlich wieder
<daffi_> bekks: ich habe linux-image-virtual linux-image-extra-virtual neu installiert
<daffi_> bekks: dabei kam noch eine neue version .. und es war wieder alles gut!
<noob7> weiss jemand ob das ein neues feature ist? wenn ich in firefox in der Lesezeichenliste auf einen Eintrag mit der Mittelmaustaste klicke dann wird die Seite nicht in einem NEUEN tab sondern in dem GLEICHEN tab aufgemacht
<noob7> kann man das irgendwie ausschalten?
<noob7> ubuntu12.04
<noob7> hab bei den Erweiterungen die ubuntu firefox modifications deaktiviert hat aber bei mir nicht geholfen
<noob7> browser.tabs.opentabfor.middleclick ist auch auf true
<noob7> egal, wenn ich das Internet nicht benutze dann sollte es gehn
<noob7> MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<noob7> einfach firefox-globalmenu deinstallieren und es kann wieder normal gesurft werden
<noob7> Lesezeichenmenü funzt wieder
<noob7> danke für die morale Unterstützung noch nen schönen Abend Leute
<ebuneccar> Guten abend was bedeutet es wenn die sichung fehlschlägt und mir mitteilt das die geählte ordner zu klein sei obwohl ich noch bei 250 gb ca. 200 gb frei habe
<ebuneccar> Der gewählte Datensicherungsordner ist zu klein. Versuchen Sie einen mit mehr freiem Speicher zu wählen.
<ebuneccar> der ordner beu buntu obe ist zu klein ?
<ebuneccar> könnt ihr mir bitte ein systemsiycherungstool empfehlen danke
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-17
<pog> moin. Ich setze von einem Terminal "ps -elf | grep java" ab.  Warum wrapt ps die Zeilen nicht, aber nach dem grep werden sie gewrappt? (was sehr unübersichtich ist, da die java pgm 100 Zeilen parameter haben..
<pog> ich möchte ja nur die Job-Nrn sodass ich hängende Prozesse killlen kann.
<pog> und nicht netbeans.
<ollo> pog: | awk '{print $1}'
<dadrc> Wenn du nur PIDs willst: pgrep
<pog> wichtig ist, dass ich sehe, welche Prozess-Nr irgenwas mit Java zu tun habe.
<pog> eben ich darf nb nicht killen, aber die allenfalls pendente java aufrufe insbesonders jnlp
<pog> vllt. kann ich auch die länge cutten. 
<vectory_> pog: das wird nicht gewrappt, weil terminal eine feste zeilenlaenge hat, pipe output aber nicht
<passt> die Sicherung von Ubuntu zeigt mir in der Detailansicht das Sichern von Ordnern/Dateien an, die ich eigentlich ausgeschlossen habe. Woran kann das liegen?
<speckles> weiß jemand, wofür kg steht bei dpkg? Debian Package  K... G... . 
<dAnjou> speckles: ich schätz mal Debian PacKaGe ...
<speckles> das klingt gut, das kann ich mir merken ;-)
<dAnjou> wie komm ich ins GRUB menü, wenn es mir beim boot nicht angezeigt wird?
<dAnjou> gibts da ne taste?
<dAnjou> habs: shift
<jokrebel> Ist es eigentlich sinnvoll/nötig vor einem Releasupgrade erst noch die normalen Updates einzuspielen? (Bei nem Rechner der schon ein paar Wochen nicht mehr am Netz war)
<k1l_> das upgrade spielt eh die updaates ein, wenn es die pakete nicht eh updatet
<jokrebel> k1l_: Sprich unnötig das vorher noch auf aktuellen Stand zu bringen - Danke
<Rochvellon> jokrebel> es ist sinnvoller, wenn du erst das System auf den aktuellen Stand bringst, bevor Du das System upgradest. siehe dazu auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_Lucid_auf_Precise
<kubine> Title: Upgrade Lucid auf Precise › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: *seufz* toll Danke - aber zu spät…
<jokrebel> ich hoff mal die Schäden halten sich trotzdem in Grenzen. ;-/
<edisch> hallo 
<Rochvellon> zumindest ist das die empfohlene Vorgehensweise, jokrebel
<edisch> habe heute Mittag den aktuellen Ubuntu server x64 auf einem esxi Installiert. Host ist ein Dell Power Edge R420. gerade habe ich bemerkt, dass der load bei 1.24 liegt. open-VM-tools sind installiert und ansonsten läuft nur ein ssh server. Der server steht in einem Internen Netzwerk und ist von außen nicht erreichbar.
<edisch> Woher kommt dieser hohe load. Leider konnte ich in dem moment nicht auf top zugreifen. Habe den Ubuntu server neu gestartet und kurz nach dem start hatte er wieder 1.24 load. nach ca 10 min geht der load auf 0.02 zurück
<jokrebel> edisch: Ist die Load kurz nach dem Start (weil dann ja alles total am Limit ist/war) nicht immer relativ hoch? Wenn dann anschließend 0.02 ist ist doch super. Ansonsten wirklich mal top anschaun, was da so läuft-
<edisch> la gut kurz nach dem start, aber warum während des betriebes?
<jokrebel> edisch: Es gibt schon Hintergrundprozesse die mal ne Zeit laufen und dann vermutlich die Load in die höhe treiben. Näheres sagt Dir in dem Moment "top"
<edisch> wenn ich mich in dem moment garnicht anmelden kann?
<jokrebel> Dann ist das System so ausgelastet (warum auch immer?) dass Du top besser schon offen gehabt hättest?
<edisch> jokrebel: das system kann nicht ausgelatet sein. es läuft in der maschine nichts.
<edisch> ich habe heute mittag installiert, ein upgrade gemacht (linux kernel x.x.23 auf x.x.30) und ssh ist installiert.
<edisch> und open-vm-tools
<jokrebel> edisch: glaub kaum dass Load falsch angezeigt wird und das Nicht-Einlogen-Können andere Ursachen hat…
<edisch> welche ursachen könnte das haben?
<jokrebel> edisch: Lief denn das Upgrade komplett durch? Vielleicht hängt ja da noch was. Aber auch da würde top helfen ;-)
<edisch> ne das upgrade lief komplett durch
<edisch> das einzige, was ich nach dem upgrade nicht gemacht habe, war ein neustart
<jokrebel> ja dann
<edisch> kann das der grund gewesen sein?
<jokrebel> edisch: Vielleicht hast Du einfach nur nicht genug Geduld bis alles abgearbeitet ist. Aber genaueres/sicheres nur, wenn wir erstmal per "Top" rausfinden _was_ denn da läuft.
<jokrebel> edisch: Aber generell ist ist es keine gute Idee bei größeren Upgrades/Updates den geforderten Neustart hinauszuschieben.
<Rochvellon> artikel zu load average: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9001 
<kubine> Title: Examining Load Average | Linux Journal (at www.linuxjournal.com)
<edisch> http://nopaste.info/7d27724d12.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<edisch> das erste (alfresco) ist eine derzeitige laufende installation
<jokrebel> edisch: Dann sagt das grad also gar nichts aus, oder?
<edisch> du wolltest wissen, was derzeit läuft
<edisch> http://nopaste.info/5399c61481.html so jetzt hab ich auf einmal wieder einen load von 0.56 obwohl nichts läuft
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<edisch> zeigt top die CPU auslastung der Hostmaschine an oder der VM?
<jokrebel> edisch: Falsch. Ich wollte wissen was top sagt, wenn Deiner Meinung nach nichts besonderes läuft, aber Load hochschnellt und ein Einloggen nicht klappt (wegen hocher last?)
<edisch> hab ich mit load jetzt einen gedanken fehler? load 1 ist 100% CPU wenn ich mich jetzt nicht vertahn hab.
<jokrebel> Achso - da gehts auch noch um ne VM. …und Load hat 3 Werte - die sind Zeitabhängig
<edisch> jaja hab ja gesagt ist ein Dell Power Edge R420 mit esxi
<jokrebel> edisch: Und ich würde sagen dass Top im Host alle Werte vom Host anzeigt. Und Top in der VM die Werte der VM.
<edisch> okay. Da ich top in der vm ausführe kommen dann die werte von der vm
<edisch> warum sind diese so hoch, ohne das etwas läuft? alle drei sind verhältnismäßig hoch.
<edisch> ps gibt auch nichts aus
<jokrebel> edisch: Äh? Was hat das mit der benutzten Hardware zu tun. Fürchte dass ich Dir grad nicht wirklich folgen kann.
<Rochvellon> edisch> (h)top zeigt die prozentuale auslastung des jeweiligen systems an, wo du (h)top gestartet hast. im fall innerhalb einer vm die auslastung des systems, das in der vm läuft
<edisch> htop?
<edisch> ich führe immer top aus
<Rochvellon> und wenn die auslastung in der vm dauerhaft hoch ist, kann es daraufhin deuten, dass der vm zuwenige ressourcen (RAM, CPU) zur verfügung stehen
<edisch> und nach einer frischen installation nur ssh und open-vm-tools kommen solche loads zu stande
 * jokrebel hält sich jetzt besser raus…
<edisch> vm ram 10 gig cpu 2x2 sollte für eine nachte installation keinen load von 0.65 oder 1.24 auslößen
<edisch> jetzt ist der load wieder bei 0.00 0.07 0.22
<jokrebel> sagt wer und warum? Kommt doch immer drauf an was da läuft. Und es muss ja nicht von Dir persönlich veranlasst worden sein…
<Rochvellon> hast du denn schon mal neugestartet? es kann sich auch um fehler in bzw. konfigurationsprobleme bei software handeln
<edisch> ja neustart habe ich ausgeführt
<edisch> kontiguriert habe ich bis her noch nichts
<jokrebel> lass doch einfach mal in nem weiteren Terminal "top" laufen und wenn dann Deine Load hochschnellt, schaust dort wieder nach was denn da so ne Last bringt. Dann gibst Du uns das und wir können endlich vom Raten zum Analysieren übergehn.
<Rochvellon> und wenn du 4 kerne und dabei eine average load von 1,24 hast, ist soweit alles in butter. erst wenn du eine average load von über 4 hast, ist das system mehr als ausgelastet
<edisch> okay das heißt dass die load der kerne addiert wird?
<edisch> 1,24 heißt, dass 1 1/4 Kerne ausgelastet sind?
<Rochvellon> jap
<edisch> ich dache immer load bezieht sich auf die gesamte cpu last nicht eines kernes
<edisch> dann ist alles in butte aber danke für die info
<Rochvellon> erm, die einzelnen kerne werden als einzelne cpu behandelt
<edisch> ok
<jokrebel> …soviel zu Thema: Load wird total überbewertet ;-)
<edisch> hab da gerade noch probleme eine Windows server 2013 freigabe zu mpunten
<edisch> sagt mir immer mount error(112): host down kann aber nicht sein
<edisch> der sever hängt in einem ad ubuntu nicht
<jokrebel> edisch: Also ich hab das jetzt nicht verstanden. Sicher dass das ein ubuntu-problem istß Und wenn, ja wieso?
<edisch> bin mir nicht sicher, ob das ein ubuntu problem ist
<edisch> ich möchte von einem windows server 2013 eine freigabe mounten
<edisch> habe es mit mount -t cifs //ip/freigabe /mnt/freigabe -o username=user
<edisch> und mount -t smbfs //ip/freigane /mnt/freigabe -o user=user
<edisch> beides liefert  mir mount error(112): host down
<edisch> ping auf host geht. von anderem Windowsrechner kann ich auf die freigabe zugreifen
<edisch> ah fehler gefunden -o username=domäne\user
<alps> hi. ich hab grad manuell ne .deb installiert was zuerst fehler produziert hat. dann hab ich dist-upgrade gemacht was die fehler wohl beseitigt hat und die installation ist durchgelaufen. jetzt weis ich leider nicht wo das programm abgeblieben ist.
<dAnjou> alps: das lässt sich googlen
<alps> ok dpkg -l zeigts mir an aber scheint einfach nicht da zu sein wenn ichs über die konsole starten möchte
<dAnjou> alps: "tool contents deb package"
<jokrebel> alps: Etwas konkreter zu werden _was_ das für .deb war und was jetzt das Problem ist zB. mit entsprechenden Fehlermeldungen oder Logs in einem pastebin wären dienlich.
<alps> Setting up gamedevtycoon-demo (1.3.9-1) ...
<alps> scheint also zu funktionieren. taucht nur nirgendswo auf das spiel
<alps> ich sag bringt keine fehlermeldungen weiter
<alps> *sag ja
<alps> hatte nur vorher ein prblem mit dem software-center und dachte mir ich installier es dann manuell da ich das software-center eh nie nutze
<dAnjou> alps: was hat die google suche ergeben?
<alps> bis jetzt nich viel
<brainwash> was sagt denn dpkg -L gamedevtycoon-demo?
<alps> dpkg -l sagt es ist da
<dAnjou> alps: -l != -L
<alps> ohja ^^
<dAnjou> alps: meine google suche ergab das hier https://code.google.com/p/python-ntlm/
<kubine> Title: python-ntlm - Python library that provides NTLM support, including an authentication handler for urllib2 - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<dAnjou> ups
<dAnjou> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/view-contents-of-deb-file/
<kubine> Title: HowTo: See Contents of A .DEB Debian / Ubuntu Package File (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<dAnjou> das
<alps> liegt wohl in opt rum
<brainwash> man dpkg
<brainwash> wozu google :D
<alps> hab die manpage auch bemüht gehabt
<dAnjou> brainwash: weil es nich zwangsweise dpkg is
<alps> ich habs mit dpkg -i installiert...
<jokrebel> …warum nicht erstmal apt-get install MeinTollesPaket?
<alps> weils nich vorhanden ist
<jokrebel> Und die Suche nach dem "warum ist es nicht vorhanden" … also ich nutz dpkg (wo/wie auch immer) erst alst _allerletzen_ Rettungsvesuch.
<dAnjou> jokrebel: kompilieren machst du noch eher? ^^
<alps> also es liegt in opt liegt jetzt /greenheartgames/gamedevtycoon und ne gamedevtycoon-bin
<bekks> Es gibt doch nur zwei Methoden: apt-get oder dpkg -- und wenn es kein Repo mit dem Paket gibt, bleibt nur noch dpkg :)
<alps> tabcompletion weigert sich aber
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Auch das kann man meist vermeiden.
<dAnjou> alps: weils wohl nich im PATH is
<alps> wie meinste das?
<alps> is nich im path
<dAnjou> so wie ichs gesagt hab
<alps> häh
<dAnjou> es sei denn das is gar nich deine frage
<alps> kapier ich nich
<dAnjou> is deine frage vielleicht: was is der PATH?
<alps> meine frage is wie start ich das spiel
<dAnjou> alps: mach mal `echo $PATH` (ohne ``)
<jokrebel> Eben! kappieren kommt vor Probieren. Oder leig ich da jetzt total daneben.
<Rochvellon> nee, kappieren kommt von kappes ;)
<alps> /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<alps> was is das für ein random output?
<dAnjou> alps: und genau *nur* in diesen pfaden sucht die shell nach ausführbaren dateien
<alps> ah ok
<dAnjou> das is alles andere als random
<alps> jut jut
<alps> is mir neu
<dAnjou> jedenfalls kannste jetzt verschieden sachen machen
<dAnjou> am einfachsten für dich wird wohl sein, wenn du dir einen starter anlegst mit dem pfad zur entsprechenden datei
<alps> starter?
<dAnjou> alps: nutzt du unity?
<alps> ich benutz i3wm 
<dAnjou> mein beileid
<dAnjou> kein plan wie man da programme startet
<alps> na aus der konsole raus oder mit dmenu
<dAnjou> dann musste wohl den pfad erweitern
<jokrebel> naja - viel Erfolg noch und gute nacht
<alps> ich glaub ich start einfach zum zocken erstmal xfce
<musca> 'n link in /usr/local/games würde wohl reichen
<dAnjou> musca: quark
<alps> symbolic link?
<dAnjou> wozu?
<brainwash> man hat doch die freie wahl :)
<dAnjou> alps: welche shell nutzt du?
<alps> rxvt-unicode
<dAnjou> nich das terminal, die shell
<dAnjou> brainwash: man gibt leuten ohne plan aber keine freie wahl
<alps> achso sry xD
<alps> bash
<Rochvellon> bzw. nur eingeschränkt
<bekks> Rochvellon: Man gibt ihnen keine Wahl - man gibt ihnen gnome :>
<dAnjou> alps: dann erweitere den PATH in der datei ~/.bashrc
<Rochvellon> bekks> hehe
<dAnjou> wie man den path erweitert lässt sich googlen
<alps> ah sehr gut
<alps> dAnjou: was haste denn gegen i3wm? :)
<dAnjou> nichts effektives
<dAnjou> is aber auch OT hier
<alps> nagut
<alps> also nur geschmack und keine berechtigten bedenken ^^
<alps> klappt übrigens. danke :)
<alps> symlinken geht aber auch mit einem programm
<alps> kann aber auch schiefgehn
<hefeweiz3n> hallo zusammen. ich habe das problem das nmcli meine wlan verbindung nicht erkennen will. Die Konfigurationsdatei wurde von meinem Archlinux kopiert und funktioniert dort. Hat auch die Rechte 600 / root:root, Inhalt: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414787/
<kubine> Title: nm-wlan-cfg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<hefeweiz3n> Die kabelverbindung klappt, allerdings geht das Kabel quer durch die wohnung und soll natürlich weg. aktuell liegt es noch da damit ich per SSH draufkomme
<hefeweiz3n> nmcli nm status zeigt das wlan enabled ist, aber nmcli con list zeigt nur die kabelverbindung
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-18
<m4nu1> Ist für xev/xmodmap zur benutzerdefinierten Tastaturbelegung ein benutzerfreundliches GUI vorhanden?
<dAnjou> m4nu1: du solltest mal n bisl öfter am tag auf die uhr gucken ;)
<vsMS> Hallo. Ich versuche grub2 auf einem LVM basierten RAID1 zu installieren und bekomme folgenden Fehler: /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: unable to identify a filesystem in hd1; safety check can't be performed.
<vsMS> kann jemand helfen?
<exoon> Würde gerne alles was ein ppa im system verändert hat wieder rückgängig machen. ein reines löschen in den sources bringt erst mal nichts. Ich habe einen tipp mit dist-upgrade gefunden, habe aber bedenken, dass dann von 12.05 auf 13.04 geupdated wird.
<sdx23> !ppa-purge > exoon 
<kubine> exoon: Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<exoon> sdx23, thx
<sdx23> und: ppas verändern nichts am System. Pakete die DU installiert hast verändern Dinge.
<exoon> sdx23, dann müsste ich ja noch ein sauberes system haben. :)
<BtbN> Moin, wie setze ich in 12.04 unter gnome classic die panels zurück? Habe aus versehen gerade den System-Bereich der normal oben/rechts ist gelöscht, und kann ihn scheinbar nicht einfach wieder hinzufügen.
<BtbN> hab schon diverse sachen mit dconf und gconf resets bei google gefunden. Aber dconf crasht einfach nur unmotiviert, und die gconf teile sind alle effektlos
<BtbN> ~/.gconf/apps/panel existiert auch nicht
<sdx23> BtbN: du musst danach das DE neustarten, hast du das gemacht?
<BtbN> ja.
<BtbN> wo speichert das panel denn seine config? Irgendwo muss das ja drin stehen.
<sdx23> irgendwo unter gconf :) (frag nicht, ich hab' kein Gnome)
<sdx23> du kannst testweise .gconf verschieben und sehen, ob es sich dann ändert. Damit schließt du zumindest aus, dass mehr kaputt ist.
<BtbN> in ~/.gconf ist nichts, was sich irgendwie nach panels anhört
<sdx23> bzw. .gconf2 gibt's ja afair auch noch.
<BtbN> nope, gibts nicht
<BtbN> nur .gconf
<sdx23> moment mal. Hast du da Gnome-Classic laufen?
<BtbN> jo
<sdx23> Hm, dann wundert mich nicht, wenn das nicht wie sonst geht. Schau mal hier http://askubuntu.com/questions/125662/how-to-reset-gnome-panel
<kubine> Title: how to reset gnome panel? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<BtbN> der dconf aufruf führt nur zu ner exception
<BtbN> weil es war in /var/log schreiben will, wo es das garnicht darf
<BtbN> und die ganzen gconf sachen haben keinerlei auswirkung
<sdx23> ja, weil die für normales Gnome gedacht sind. Das dconf-Ding ist schon richtig, deswegen steht's ja da.
<sdx23> Musst eben den Fehler dabei beheben.
<BtbN> ka wie ich den beheben soll, der hat nix in /var/log zu schreiben
<BtbN> als root ausführen geht zwar, bringt die standard panels aber auch nicht zurück
<BtbN> auch wenn ich schreibrechte in dem verzeichniss hinzufüge, dann will es irgendwas an /etc/shadow ändern
<BtbN> läuft dann zwar durch, aber zurückgesetzt sind die panels immernoch nicht
<BtbN> kann doch nicht so schwer sein, dieses System menü da wieder rein zu bekommen eh...
<Gonzo1989> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Starter in Ubuntu 13.04 komplett zu deaktivieren? Ich möchte lieber Cairo Dock nutzen
<jokrebel> Gonzo1989: bei Unity?
<jokrebel> Gonzo1989: sollte man  damit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Compiz_Einstellungen zumindest versteckt bekommen.
<kubine> Title: Unity Compiz Einstellungen › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Gonzo1989> Danke ich schaus mir mal an
<Gonzo1989> Mh da steht was von einer auto hide einstellung, die habe ich unter Ubuntu standardmäßig auch in den Einstellungen unter Verhalten ... allerdings funktioniert das nicht. Wenn ich das anhake ragen die fesnter zwar über die volle breite, der starter verschwindet aber NIE. Ist das mit Compiz noch was anderes?
<m4nu1> Kann ich ein Tastatur-Layout (zB Deutsch, Macintosh) mit eigenen Tastatureinstellungen (Optionen) erstellen? Die Optionen unter Systemeinstellung → Tasten wirken sich immer global aus.
<m4nu1> >:o
<Harald523> Huhu! Wie kann ich mir das Bild meiner Webcam anzeigen lassen?
<Harald523> Webcam ist angeschlossen und Skypen kann ich auch damit
<Harald523> Psycho-Dad, OT - hast Du mal bei Tetra gearbeitet?
<Psycho-Dad> nope, nicht das ich wüsste
<Harald523> Psycho-Dad, Normen Hofmann kennste auch nicht?
<Psycho-Dad> nein
<Harald523> Psycho-Dad, oki
<Harald523> webcam, camorama, kamerka, cheese, kamoso - Kennt jemand eins davon und kann es empfehlen?
<Harald523> OK, also für Cheese müssen Zilliarden anderer Pakete installiert werden, von brasero bis nautilus-sendto
<grossing> Harald523, du kannst dir mal vokoscreen 1.6.0 anschauen. Ab dieser Version wird auch webcam unterstützt. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das in den Repos ist. Sonst z.B. GUVCViewer
<Harald523> grossing, thx. Hatte inzwischen Camorama installiert, das tat es auch, für jetzt kurz eben schnell nur mal kucken.
<mpathy> Hi Ihr.. Ich habe mir gerade mit ddrescue drei Festplattenimages gemacht mit denen ich versuchen will wieder ein RAID5 gebastelt zu kriegen um die Daten runterzukriegen
<Heradon> hi leute ich hab ein problem und weiss nichtmehr weiter
<mpathy> An das Problem wag ich mich gerade noch gar nicht weil ich erstmal die Images sicherheitshalber wegkopieren will, so langsam geht mir aber der Plattenplatz. Deswegen möchte ich die Images gezippt auf ner anderen Festplatte unterbringen. On the fly.
<mpathy> Wie mache ich das nochmal?
<Heradon> http://nopaste.info/88b8f8d74d.html ich bekomme das einfach nicht gelöst :(
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<mpathy> Weil anders habe ich keinen Platz mehr. Und die Komprimierung sollte einigermaßen gut sein, es sind 3x80GB Images und ich hab nur noch knappe 160GB auf der temporären Sicherungsplatte. Die Festplatten von denen die Images gemacht wurden waren aber nicht so sehr voll.
<Heradon> dieses thruk macht mich kirre
<grossing> mpathy, was spricht gegen den Kauf einer ausreichend großen Platte, die du nachher auch für Datensicherung benutzen kannst?
<mpathy> Die Feiertage und das das nicht für mich ist und die Personen für die ich das mache, aktuell nicht verfügbar sind.
<mpathy> Ich habe eine. Aber ich werde deswegen MEINE Datensicherungen nicht löschen um Platz zu haben ;)
<mpathy> Hmm, also mag mir keiner helfen, weil er findet das ich es eh ganz anders machen sollte?
<mpathy> Naja ich glaube jedenfalls, das ich dir drei Images auf die 160GB Platte bekomme aber weiß nicht mehr ganz genau wie ich es pipen muss
<mpathy> und wenn ich da jetzt nen Mist baue wäre das kacke
<mpathy> Und ich weiß eigentlich das hier genug Leute rumhängen die sowas täglich machen
<dadrc> Heradon, was genau versuchst du da, welche Ubuntuversion, welche thruk-Version, wie installiert?
<mpathy> Da dachte ich frägst mal. Vielleicht hätte ich die Hintergründe weglassen sollen? :)
<Heradon> dadrc habs hin bekommen hab die postrm datei bearbeitet und nun klappts ich lösch den crom einfach per hand
<dadrc> Heradon, ok
<mpathy> okay. naja vll. ja woanders :/
<grossing> mpathy, mir geht es weniger um den Hintergrund. Ich habe schlichtweg keine Ahnung, ob dein Vorhaben etwas wird. Bei wichtigen Daten gibt es eine Sicherung, sonst wars halt Pech. Mehr schreibe ich hier dazu nicht, wenn dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<mpathy> ICH habe eine Datensicherung zuhause
<mpathy> grossing: Mir geht es rein um ein von einer Datensicherung völlig unabhängiges Kopieren von tendenziell sehr gut komprimierbaren Dateien an einen anderen Ort bei dem on the fly komprimiert wird
<mpathy> Wie schon gesagt, deswegen hätte ich den Hintergrund einfach weg lassen sollen und fragen:
<mpathy> Wie kann ich Dateien woanders hinkopieren und währenddessen auch komprimieren?
<jokrebel_> !backup > mpathy
<kubine> mpathy: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<jokrebel_> mpathy: trotzdem ist aber ausreichend Platz auf nem anderen Datenträger wohl nötig.
<mpathy> Ah okay ihr legt eure Backups also immer offen ab oder wie? ;)
<jokrebel_> mpathy: Wie meinen? Und Smaltalk nebenher bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Danke.
<mpathy> Sorry aber ich habe aus meiner Frage keinen Smalltalk gemacht
<mpathy> Ich habe ne konkrete Frage gestellt und andere haben außenrum geredet
<mpathy> Egal, ich krieg das irgendwie auch alleine hin, in 1,2 Stunden weiß ich auch so wie das geht. Dachte ich könnte einfach kurz bei den Leuten die regelmäßig irgendwelche Dinge durch bzip gzip etc. pipen nen Wink in die richtige Richtung kriegen
<jokrebel_> mpathy: Nen Link zum passenden Wiki-Artikel hast Du bekommen. Gibt es dazu Fragen? Dann stell sie. Jammern bitte maximal nebenan.
<mpathy> jokrebel_: Passend wäre es gewesen, wenn ich einen zu bzip, gzip oder dergleichen bekommen habe. Um das Thema Backup ging es hier null.
<mpathy> Zu Backup gibt es keine Fragen, ich habe hier ein funktionierendes jahrelang am Laufen und bin zufrieden, danke ;)
<jokrebel_> mpathy: Es ging um Datensicherung?
<mpathy> Nein, damit hat grossing angefangen
<mpathy> Ich muss nur drei Dateien woanders hin kopieren wo es nicht so viel Platz hat
<mpathy> und kann sie nicht einfach auf dem gleichen Laufwerk komprimieren, weil es dafür auch nicht genug platz hat
<jokrebel_> mpathy: "[15:56] <mpathy> Wie kann ich Dateien woanders hinkopieren…" ???
<mpathy> Dateien kopieren ist bei dir immer = Datensicherung?
<jokrebel_> mpathy: In Deinem Fall ja schon, oder? Aber nochmal (und letzte Aufforderung) für so "Nebenbeigespräche" und "Definitonsdiskussionen" bitte komm nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<mpathy> jokrebel_: Nochmal. Ich wollte nie Nebengespräche, ich wollte nur eine Lösung auf eine konkrete Frage. Wenn die aktuell keiner weiß, braucht es ja keine Verlegenheitsdiskussionen darum geben, ist ja nicht schlimm.
<mpathy> jokrebel_: habe jetzt die Frage auf offtopic nochmal gestellt, keine Wirkung :D
<mpathy> Ich glaube die dort wundern sich etwa
<mpathy> Wie kann ich on-the-fly drei normale Dateien komprimieren auf ein anderes Laufwerk? Ich habe keinen Platz mehr außer für die komprimierten Dateien auf dem Ziellaufwerk und die unkomprimierten auf dem Quelllaufwerk. Sonst würde ich einfach komprimieren, und verschieben. Dafür fehlt aber wie gesagt Platz.
<bekks> mpathy: tar cvjf /das/ziel/die/datei.bz2 datei1 datei2 datei3
<mpathy> bekks: Ja aber komprimiert er dann wirklich unterwegs? Bzw. im RAM? Kann es mir gerade nicht leisten das irgendwo was vollläuft?
<mpathy> unterwegs = on-the-fly
<bekks> Ja.
<mpathy> okay, thx, das war es schon :D
<alps> weiß jemand wo der unterschied zwischen dem elementary-xfce und elementary-xfce-dark icon theme ist?
<alps> irgendwie seh ich da kein unterschied
<dadrc> -dark müsste helle Tray-Icons haben
<dadrc> Der Rest ist gleich
<alps> achso war das ok. hab kein tray deshalb seh ich das nich.
<mpathy> bekks: Kann ich so nen komprimieren auch unterbrechen und wieder fortsetzen? Ich müsste nämlich mein Laptop an dem beide externen 2,5"er-Platten hängen, nämlich umplatzieren und ich habe die Sorge das wenn ich jetzt das Netzteil ziehe, die USB-Schnittstellen aus irgendwelchen Stromspargründen nur noch mit 500mV läuft und mir dann eine ausgeht :/
<bekks> Dann musst du das abbrechen und neu starten.
<mpathy> bekks: Was ich wohl sollte, denn wenn ich das riskiere einfach zu testen, riskiere ich evtl. Quell als auch Zieldatei :/
<mpathy> Veradmmt
<mpathy> Oder weißt du wie ein Thinkpad X230 das regelt mit dem USB-Strom?
<mrkramps> Wenn ich ein Programm als eigenständige Binary kompiliere, in der alle relevanten Dateien für das Ausführen des Programms eingebettet sind, kann diese Binary dann auch auf einem älteren System laufen, auf dem die Abhängigkeiten nicht in der notwendigen Version vorliegen?
<dAnjou> nennt man dann wohl statisch gelinkt
<dadrc> Ja, an sich geht das. Macht halt riesige Binaries.
<mrkramps> Danke.
<Subo1978> hi
<Subo1978> ich habe auf 13.04 upgrade gemacht.  trotzdem kommt noch New release '13.04' available.
<Subo1978> Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<dadrc> Was sagt `lsb_release -rd`?
<Subo1978> `lsb_release -rd`
<Subo1978> root@ubuntu-p:~# lsb_release -rd
<Subo1978> Description:	Ubuntu 13.04
<Subo1978> Release:	13.04
<dadrc> Kommt das mit dem neuen Release zufällig aus der MotD beim Einloggen über SSH?
<Subo1978> kann sein. da wo auch die zur verfügung stehenden updates stehen
<dadrc> Das braucht manchmal ein bisschen, bis es sich aktualisiert, einfach ignorieren. Wird sich morgen erledigt haben.
<Subo1978> ist jetzt schon eine woche
<dadrc> Subo1978, von 12.10 aktualisiert?
<Subo1978> ja genau.
<dadrc> `sudo rm /var/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-available && sudo /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-motd` 
<dadrc> Da wird einfach eine Datei nicht richtig gelöscht beim Update.
<Subo1978> super hat geholfen
<ebuneccar> guten abend es war mal ein chatprogramm der die offline kontakte auch als offline angemeldet zeigte kennt einer von euch diesen programm
<dAnjou> ebuneccar: weißt du, wieviele chatprotokolle es gibt?
<ebuneccar> nein ich benutze zur zeit pidgin
<dAnjou> und der macht das nich?
<ebuneccar> aber ich hatte vor einige zeit einen drauf der zeigte wer alles als offline zu verfügung steht 
<ebuneccar> der macht es nicht nach meinen erkenntnissen
<dAnjou> "offline zu verfügung steht"
<dAnjou> wie soll das denn gehen?
<dAnjou> wenn einer offline is, kannst du nich mit ihm quatschen
<ebuneccar> offline nicht wörtlich nehmen eher unsichtbar
<dAnjou> wenn du sagst offline, nehm ich offline
<dAnjou> kann mir ja nix ausdenken
<ebuneccar> ja bei msn hieß es offline anzeigen
<dAnjou> bei pidgin auch
<dAnjou> geh auf den ersten menüpunkt und dann auch "Anzeigen"
<ebuneccar> und die konnte ich sehen also das sie zwar online sind aber auf offline umgeschaltet haben
<dAnjou> da steht dann "abgemeldete Kontakte"
<ebuneccar> ist ein hacken drauf
<dAnjou> *haken
<ebuneccar> ist schon eins
#ubuntu-de 2013-05-19
<elmargol> Kann mir jemand einen guten linux rdp clienten verwenden wenns geht nicht auf xfreerdp und nicht auf rdesktop aufbauend?
<elmargol> habe probleme mit copy and paste wenn ich xfreerdp verwende
<Harald523> Huhu!
<Harald523> Wollte gerade aktualisieren, da sagt mir die Schüppe "NIcht genug freier Festplattenspeicher verfügbar" Die Systemaktualisierung benötigt 38,9 M an freiem Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte »/boot«. Bitte stellen Sie mindestens 2.224 k an zusätzlichem Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte »/boot« zur Verfügung. 
<Harald523> Wieso will das System die Pakete ausgerechnet auf der winzigen bootpartition speichern, wo die ganze Systempartition völlig frei ist?
<Longbottom> Harald523: lösche mal alte kernel, die werden auf /boot installiert.
<Harald523> Longbottom, thx
<fedcab> Guten Morgen, ich habe ein Problem mit 13.04 und meiner Monitor-Konfiguration (die nicht sehr typisch sein dürfte). Deshalb bin ich zurück auf 12.10. Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht, wie ich feststellen kann, wann ich wieder einen upgrade machen kann. Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben?
<sash_> fedcab: Außergewöhnliche Monitor-Setups, die sich nicht mit der GUI regeln lassen, lassen sich normalerweise recht gut mit xrandr konfigurieren, also mit Skripten dann. Was ist denn so untypisch an deiner Konfiguration?
<fedcab> sash_, ich habe eine relativ hohe Auflösung: 1920x1200 und daneben 2560x1600
<fedcab> sash_, wenn ich den 30-Zöller anstecke, dann versucht das System eine rekonfiguration un der X-server hängt sich auf.
<fedcab> sash_ ich kriege überhaupt nur eine funktionierende Konfiguration in 13.04 wenn der 30-Zöller nicht dran hängt.
<fedcab> sash_, übrigens hat das mit mehr als 2560 Pixel horizontal ohnehin erstmalig in 12.10 funktioniert.
<sash_> fedcab: Lass uns mal versuchen, die Sache mit den hohen Auflösungen zu ignorieren und wir schauen mal, ob wir damit mit xrandr dann ein funktionierendes Dual-Monitor-Setup hinbekommen?
<fedcab> sash_, ok.
<sash_> fedcab: Bei mir sieht das so aus: http://pastebin.com/cAKZiub2 Rechts ist ein 1920x1080-Monitor, links ist der interne Laptop-Screen.
<kubine> Title: [Bash] #!/bin/bash xrandr --output DP1 --primary --auto xrandr --output LVDS1 --aut - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<fedcab> Ich bin aber gerade auf 12.10 unterwegs.
<sash_> fedcab: Ist ja erstmal egal.
<sash_> Kann man dann ja mit ner Live-CD testen
<fedcab> sash_, jetzt habe ich eine funktionierende Konfiguration
<sash_> Also, nopaste mir mal die Ausgaben von xrandr (Also auch auf pastebin), dann sagste mir, was wo sein soll, welcher primär ist, und dann passen wir das Skript mal an.
<sash_> fedcab: Ja, aber wir können das Skript ja jetzt schon mal zusammenbasteln und du guckst dann später mal unter 13.04, ob das so funktioniert.
<sash_> Wenn ja, dann kannste updaten.
<fedcab> sash_, http://pastebin.com/qEFkUGVQ ist die richtiege Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: xrandr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<fedcab> richtige :-)
<sash_> fedcab: Ok, der große Monitor soll primär sein, nehme ich an, und der "Kleine" ist dann erweitert? Und links oder rechts von dem Großen?
<fedcab> sash_, was meinst Du mit primär?
<fedcab> sash_, das kenne ich nur von Windows, wo menüs und so nur auf dem primären zu sehen sind.
<fedcab> sash_, Auf meinem Desktop habe ich auf beiden Monitoren alles.
<sash_> fedcab: Achso, einfach gespiegelt?
<fedcab> sash_, und die aktuellen Positionen siehst Du auch in der Ausgabe: "2560x1600+1920+0" und "1920x1200+0+400". Der "kleine" also links, der große rechts.
<fedcab> sash_, nein nicht gespiegelt.
<sash_> Ok, dann hat Unity anscheinend immer das Menü auf allen Monitoren, hab ich bei KDE nicht so, ok. Moment.
<fedcab> sash_, Das kann man einstellen.
<sash_> fedcab: http://pastebin.com/SpNuYKky
<kubine> Title: #!/bin/bash xrandr --output DisplayPort-1 --primary --auto xrandr --output D - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sash_> Schau mal, ob das unter 13.04 funktioniert. Wenn nicht, dann kopier aus der Live-Session mal die Datei ~/.xsession-errors und einfach auch mal die Ausgabe von dmesg, bevor du das System neu startest. Und sag Bescheid, was dann das Problem war. (Eventuell wäre auch ein Foto dann ganz brauchbar).
<fedcab> sash_, kann ich das mit der live-CD testen?
<sash_> Sollte, ja.
<fedcab> sash_, xrandr funktioniert aber doch nur immer in bezug auf eine xsession?
<fedcab> sash_, wenn ich die live-CD starte hängt die sich schon auf.
<fedcab> sash_, ich komme also nur noch an ein (Strg-Alt-F1) terminal.
<sash_> Achso. Das ist natürlich doof. Schon vor dem Login-Manager?
<fedcab> sash_, ja
<sash_> Meh…
<sash_> Was steht denn dann im Syslog? Kannst du das mal rausfinden/kopieren/pasten, bitte
<fedcab> sash_, ich lass' mal laufen....
<fedcab> sash_, bis dann
<fedcab> sash_, ich habe mir offensichtlich noch gar keine DVD geholt. Sondern nur die upgrade-Funktion benutzt. Dauert jetzt erst mal (10 min zum Holen, 5 min zum brennen)
<sash_> fedcab: jojo, lass dir Zeit. Bin bis 13 Uhr erstmal hier
<fedcab_> sash_, zweitrechner für zwischendurch :-)
<Harald523> Ich hab grad versucht, auf virtualbox eine Windows-XP-Maschine zu installieren, aber es klappt nicht, kennt sich da jemand mit aus?
<Harald523> Für die virtuelle Maschine WINDOWS konnte keine neue Sitzung eröffnet werden. VT-x features locked or unavailable in MSR.
<Harald523> (VERR_VMX_MSR_LOCKED_OR_DISABLED).
<xxoun> nur mit xp das problem oder auch mit anderen windows maschinen?
<sash_> Harald523: Du hast VT-x in Virtualbox aktiviert, aber deine CPU kann es nicht oder es ist im BIOS deaktiviert.
<Harald523> xxoun ich hab noch keine anderen Maschinen probiert und hatte das auch nicht vor
<sash_> Harald523: In den Einstellungen der Maschine: System->Beschleunigung->irgendwas mit vt-x
<Harald523> sash, die cpu is ein ganz neuer Core-i5 3570
<Harald523> sash ist das ein großer verlust wenn man's einfach ausmacht?
<Harald523> sash ah geil jetzt gehts los
<sash_> Harald523: Ja, ist es, soweit ich weiß. Schau mal im BIOS, ob du das da einschalten kannst.
<Harald523> re
<Harald523> sash ich glaube, ich habe gerade gelernt, dass man virtuelle Festplatten nicht zu formatieren versuchen sollte
<Harald523> sash der Rechner ist ansatzlos neu gestartet, als ich es gerade versuchte
<Harald523> sash jetzt ist in Virtualbox die VM nicht zugreifbar.
<Harald523> Neuer versuch ;-)
<sash_> Hmm… das mit dem Formatieren verstehe ich nicht. Die virtuelle Festplatte ist eine .vdi-Datei?
<Harald523> sash anscheinend ja.
<sash_> Ach, wie sieht's mit deinem Englisch aus? Virtualbox-Support ist an sich ja in #vbox ;)
<Harald523> Na und ich hab halt mein XP-IMage als CD-Laufwerk eingebunden und die Installation begonnen.
<sash_> An sich alles richtig, ja.
<Harald523> sash ich bin englischlehrer
<sash_> Na sauber, dann komm mal dahin rüber, dann machen wir da weiter.
<Harald523> nur weil's da OT ist? Ach du liebe güte
<sash_> Harald523: Ja, das kann ja auch ein bisschen ausarten mit der Fehlersuche und dann spammen wir hier alles voll. Außerdem sind da noch mehr Leute, die dann helfen können und nicht nur ich.
<Harald523> bin schon drüben
<fedcab_> sash_, scheinbar geht es mit dem Installationsmedium.
<fedcab_> as
<fedcab_> sash_, dann war wohl irgendwas an meiner früheren Installation so, dass man damit nicht migrieren konnte.
<sash_> fedcab_: Ok. Super :)
<boern> hallo, eine frage. wie kann ich nicht mehr benötigte paketquellen finden und entfernen? bzw sollte man veraltete entfernen?
<boern> habe ubuntu 13.04
<beaver74> boern, dazu gibt es 'sudo apt-get {autoremove,autoclean,clean} .. siehe 'man apt-get'
<boern> alles klar danke! ich weiß das ist eine ziemlich allgemeine frage.. aber gibts sonst noch paar sachen die man ab und zu machen muss um sein system "fit" zu halten?
<beaver74> boern, nicht das ich es wüsste.. Dinge wie defragmentieren ist nicht nötig, /tmp wird in den Grundeinstellungen regelmäßig gelöscht.. sonst fällt mir persönlich da nichts ein was regelmäßig vom User selber sauber gehalten werden müsste
<boern> alles klar, vielen dank ;) 
<beaver74> bitte :)
<m4nu1> wie bekomm ich das terminal responsive, sodass sich der text an die breite des fensters anpasst?
<bekks> m4nu1: Das macht das Terminal automatisch.
<m4nu1> bekks: Seh ich auch gerade, muss wohl am Dokument gelegen haben. (vimtutor)
<syd23> Hallo, ich habe bei meiner Ubuntu wieder mal das Problem das man Ausgeloggt wird obwohl man Shutdown bzw. Restart auswaehlt, gibt es da eine richtige Problembehebung?
<jokrebel> syd23: Auch nach nem echten "heruntergefahren" und anschließendem Neustart? 
<syd23> jokrebel: teste ich mal eben
<jokrebel> syd23: Und welches Ubuntu mit welcher DE?
<syd23> jokrebel: 13.04, Unity
<jokrebel> syd23: Schau mal ins Syslog. Vielleicht steht da ja was hilfreiches.
<jokrebel> syd23: Und geht ein "sudo halt" oder "sudo shutdown -h now"?
<syd23> jokrebel: Also nach einem "richtigen" Shutdown mittels shutdown -h now, scheint es jetzt auch zu funktionieren wenn man eingeloggt ist. Das Herunterfahren und Neustarten vom Anmeldebildschirm geht nach wie vor einwandfrei. Aktuell funktioniert es jetzt, mal sehen wie lange
<jokrebel> syd23: Ist gerne mal ein Rechte-Problem. Such in dem Fall einfach mal im Syslog was da zu dem Zeitpunkt passiert. Vielleicht findet sich da ja was von "WARNING: Unable to restart system: Authorization is required" oder ähnlichem. Ansonsten auch mal http://askubuntu.com/questions/285246/cannot-shutdown-unless-i-use-tty
<kubine> Title: lightdm - Cannot shutdown unless I use tty - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Harald123> Virtualbox hat schon wieder den ganzen Rechner zum Absturz gebracht
<Harald123> vbox.log unter http://pastebin.com/azDCuhxh
<kubine> Title: harald123_vbox.log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Harald123> Hatte vorher die neueste Version installiert, 64bit, auf quantal => diesmal ist die VM anschließend "ausgeschaltet" statt "nicht zugreifbar"
<bort> hi. ich würde gern ein wallpaper mit feh setzen. Ich bräuchte nun eine .xinitrc. Kann ich die selber erstellen? In /etc/skel/ liegt keine Vorlage.
<bort> so sollte das dann aussehen: feh --bg-center ~/wp2.png &
<dadrc> Kannst du selber erstellen, wenn du das willst.
<bort> Wo find ich ne xinitrc vorlage oder kann ich auch .Xdefaults oder ähnliches verwenden?
<dadrc> Das ist einfach ein Shellscript, Befehle rein, geht.
<bort> selber erstellen ok, aber wenn ich nur feh --bg... einfüge passiert nichts beim neustart.
<dadrc> Ist die Datei ausführbar, hat sie einen Interpreter drin? 
<dadrc> Führt deine Session die überhaupt aus?
<dadrc> Ansonsten, hier ist ein Beispiel für 'ne komplette xinitrc, die sogar deine Session startet: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xinitrc#File_examples
<bort> achso moment
<kubine> Title: xinitrc - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<bort`> ich nochmal. ich hab jetzt #!/bin/sh in der xinitrc und chmod +x hab ich auch gemacht. verändert sich nichts
<bort`> achso ich muss ja noch feh autostarten. 
<bort`> oder passiert das damit dann?
<dio88> Guten Tag, ich habe nach dem upgrade von 12.10 auf 13.04 ein Problem mit dem Desktop. Dieser zeigt nurnoch einen weißen Hintergrund. Die Unity Leisten werden angezeigt und alles funkoniert. Aber dieser grelle Bildschirm nervt einfach nur. Wie kann ich den Fehler beheben und welche Informationen braucht Ihr?
<sdx23> bort`: nein. ja. Warum willst du das überhaupt mit der xinitrc machen?
<sdx23> dio88: welche Oberfläche? Hast du das Wallpaper mal ge#ändert?
<jokrebel> dio88: Ist vielleicht nur das Hintergrundbild auf "komplett meiß" gestellt?
<jokrebel> weiß
<bort`> sdx23: weil man das überall liest. ich benutz i3
<bort`> wallpaper ändert sich mit feh --bg wp.png &. hab ich getestet
<bort`> ich teste grad mit der i3/config
<dio88> Ja, in 12.10 habe ich das Hintergrundbild geändert. Wenn ich Ihn jetzt ändere bleibt er trotzdem weiß. Und nein, ich habe kein weißen Hintergrund eingestellt
<dio88> Die Standartoberfläche(?)
<bort`> ups das ging ja an dio88
<dio88> teste grade  feh --bg wp.png & (ist nicht installiert..)
<jokrebel> dio88: Auch mal ein "mitgeliefertes" Hintergrudnbild und/oder zB. "komplett blauen Hintergrund" versucht?
<bort`> grad bisschen verwirrend hier ^^
<dio88> ja, ich teste die mitgelieferten. keines funkoniert. und nur blau, schwarz, etc geht nicht. alles weiß
<jokrebel> bort`: Weshalb es sinnvol ist, denjenige mit dem man reden möchte am Zeilenanfang zu nennen.
<jokrebel> dio88: Nur blau "geht nicht" heißt, es lässt sich gar nicht einstellen? Oder bleibt halt trotz Auswahl "blau" weiterhin "weiß"?
<bort`> jokrebel: ja ich dachte sdx23 schreibt ncoh mit mir dabei ging das an dio88
<bort`> ooh man gibt ja auch ne .fehbg -.-. da steht der eintrag schon drin. was denn nun?
<dio88> bort`: bei  feh --bg wp.png & kommen nur warnung, dass alle möglichen datein im pers.-ordner nicht genommen werden weil es andere dateien sind. bleibt weiß
<bort`> feh --bg-center wallpaper.png &
<dio88> jokrebel: geht nicht heißt, die vorschau in den einstellungen zeigt in dem Bildschirm "blau" aber der Desktop bleibt weiß. also lässt sich einstellen, bleibt aber weiß
<jokrebel> dio88: Auch Du solltest besser drauf achten, dass das geschrieben tatsächlich für Dich bestimmt ist/war. ;-)
<jokrebel> dio88: Auch bei anderen Thema?
<bort`> ich hab ja n ähnliches problem. wär schön wenn wir das jetzt nicht durcheinanderbringen 
<dio88> jokrebel: ja, ich werde darauf achten : )
<dadrc> dio88, du kannst mal `gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background active true` in 'nem Terminal ausführen und gucken, ob das hilft.
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, post mal bitte die Ausgabe von `nautilus --version`
<dio88> jokrebel: andere darstellung übernimmt er. hintergrund lässt sich trotzdem nicht ändern
<grafi_> hallo ihr, kann es sein das Ubuntu auf einem Notebook irgendwie träge läuft, habe schon gegoogelt und da schreiben welche etwas wegen acpi ?
<jokrebel> dio88: Mal mit nem neuen User schauen ob das dort auch so ist, würd ich als nächstes versuchen.
<dio88> dadrc: das erste hat nicht gebracht. ausgabe vom 2ten "GNOME nautilus 3.8.1"
<jokrebel> grafi_: Je nach Notebook und dessen Ausstattung kann das schon passieren. 
<bort`> jemand noch ne idee was ich machen kann. in der .fehbg steht ja schon feh --bg-center '/home/user/wp.png'
<bort`> und die .xinitrc scheint einfach ignoriert zu werden
<dadrc> dio88, dann hast du irgendwelche seltsamen PPAs aktiv.
<grafi_> das gleiche notebook läuft unter windows 7 nicht träge, von daher ubuntu systemanforderungen ja eher weniger
<dadrc> Die von Ubuntu mitgelieferte Version ist 3.6.3 und hat den Bug soweit ich weiß nicht
<dadrc> dio88: Der Bug ist bekannt, siehe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1159430
<kubine> Title: Bug #1159430 “Nautilus 3.7.92 breaks desktop background on Unity...” : Bugs : Ubuntu GNOME (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> → weniger PPAs benutzen, die systemkritischen Kram ersetzen :)
<dio88> dadrc: die PPA's/sourcelist ist von http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Sources List Generator (at repogen.simplylinux.ch)
<jokrebel> grafi_: Vielleicht wir auch nur die Grafikkarte (noch?) nicht optimal unterstützt/eingebunden. Ggf. hilft ein anderer Treiber. Das ist aber momentan eher alles nur "Glaskugeln"
<jokrebel> +d
<dio88> dadrc: wie bekomme ich 3.6.3? : /
<dadrc> dio88, zeig mal die Ausgabe von `apt-cache policy nautilus` in 'nem Pastebin, bitte.
<grafi_> ich mach erstmal das mit acpi off und starte neu, danach probiere ich anderen grafik treiber bis dann
<dio88> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/414802/
<kubine> Title: apt-cache policy nautilus › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Alles klar. Brauchst du das Gnome3-PPA?
<dio88> dadrc: wenn es (an mich war und) anders geht, nicht
<dadrc> dio88, jo, war für dich. Die einfachste Lösung ist `sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3`, das entfernt alle Pakete aus dem PPA und ersetzt sie durch die von Ubuntu vorgesehene Version
<dadrc> Dann sollte dein Unity wieder sauber funktionieren.
<dio88> dadrc sudo: ppa-purge: Befehl nicht gefunden
<bort`> ok habs rausgefunden. die .xinitrc wird ignoriert wenn man nicht statx benutzt in meinem fall. lösung war: exec --nostartup-id xsetroot -solid "#333333" in der i3/config -.-
<bort`> *startx
<dadrc> dio88, dann installier dir ppa-purge halt. `sudo apt-get install ppa-purge`
<dio88> dadrc: ja, wollte nur nachfragen : )
<jokrebel> bort`: Startx ist aber unter Ubuntu nicht empfohlen zu benutzen.
<bort`> jokrebel: na mach ich ja auch nich. aber das wär wohl nötig bei i3wm
<bort`> jetzt hab ich erstmal nen einfarbigen hintergrund. das passt erstmal
<dio88> dadrc: nur für mein verständnis, wo war der fehler?
<grafi_> Ok acpi off ändert nichts, kann es sein weil ich xubuntu 12 hatte und dann geupdatet habe?
<grafi_> manchmal gibt es ja probleme mit updaten? das es deshalb lahmt?
<dadrc> dio88, Nautilus ist u.a. für die Anzeige des Hintergrundbildes zuständig. In dem Gnome3-PPA war eine neuere Version drin, die zusammen mit Unity nicht funktioniert.
<dadrc> grafi_, unwahrscheinlich. Was für Hardware hast du denn in dem Laptop und welchen Treiber benutzt du?
<dio88> dadrc: PPA purged successfully. jetzt lässt sich noch nichts ändern. ich starte den laptop mal neu
<grafi_> intel i3(vor sandy bridge) 4gb ram mobile nvidia 330 oder so
<dadrc> dio88, ja, genau.
<grafi_> treiber den aktuellen empfohlenen(getesteten)
<grafi_> bzw es gibt einen neueren aber bei dem steht nicht getestet
<dadrc> grafi_, zeig mal bitte die Ausgabe von `glxinfo` in 'nem Pastebin. Falls das nicht installiert ist, ist in dem Paket mesa-utils.
<dio88> dadrc: alles klar. es geht wieder. vielen dank. habe jetzt eine wunderschöne blume als Hintergrund : P
<dadrc> Na Glückwunsch ;)
<grafi_> dadrc hier pastebin http://pastebin.com/AgPKkNxs
<kubine> Title: GL_OES_point_size_array, GL_OES_point_sprite, GL_OES_rgb8_rgba8, GL_OE - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> grafi_, da fehlt leider der interessante Teil vom Anfang.
<grafi_> mehr kommt da nicht
<dadrc> `glxinfo | grep -iP "direct rendering|vendor"` ← das da sollte die wichtigen Teile rausfiltern, führ das mal bitte aus.
<grafi_> dann kommt nix
<dadrc> Seltsam. Aber gut, dann anders: Führ mal `glxinfo | pastebinit` aus, das gibt eine URL aus, die hätte ich gerne.
<jokrebel> grafi_: mal testhalber mit nem neu angelegten Benutzer versucht? Damit kannst Du schön feststellen, ob es vielleicht nur an Benutzerspezifischen Einstellungen/Confis liegt.
<grafi_> kokrebel noch nicht aber gute Idee versuche ich gleich danke
<grafi_> jokrebel :)
<foofoobar123> Hi
<foofoobar123> Hab grad ubuntu 13.04 von der minimal cd auf meinem macbook installiert
<foofoobar123> Nachdem ich nun eine GUI installiert habe, sieht alles ganz gut auf
<foofoobar123> Aber ich glaube die wlan-karte funktioniert nicht richtig
<foofoobar123> zumindest wird mir mit "iwconfig" keine angezeigt
<foofoobar123> Was kann ich da machen?
<m4nu1> ich finde diese gui nicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_GNOME#Freigabe-hinzufuegen-oder-loeschen unter systemeinstellungen befindet sich kein punkt "samba".
<kubine> Title: Samba Server GNOME › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<m4nu1> ok gefunden mit sudo system-config-samba, komisch nur dass ich das in den systemeinstellungen nicht gefunden habe
<Domi___> Hallo, ich wollte fragen ob iptables für alle benutzer gelten oder nur für mich. Also wenn ich z.b. sudo iptables -F, sind dann nur meine iptables weg oder die von allen benutzern?
<sdx23> Domi___: du rufst es mit sudo auf, was schlieszt du daraus?
<sdx23> !iptables > Domi___ 
<kubine> Domi___: Informationen zu iptables finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iptables
<Domi___> sie gelten also für alle Benutzer da man über die Regeln einzelne Benutzer ausschließen kann und das wäre wenig sinvoll wenn sie so wie so nur für mich gelten würden
<Domi___> Ich hab jetzt alle anweißungen dieser Seite befolgt (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VM_basierende_Anonymisierung), aber bei networking restart alles abgestürtzt und seit dem kann man sich nicht mehr anmelden. Weiß jemand das da falsch gelaufen ist? Ich verwende Ubuntu 12 und vmware
<kubine> Title: VM basierende Anonymisierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mpathy1> Hi Ihr.. Hatte da einen Ausfall eines RAID5.. Ist immer noch nicht klar was los war, ob ne Platte jetzt was hatte oder evtl. der Controller kaputt ist etc. naja egal..
<mpathy1> Jedenfalls ist es so, das ich es mit dd_rescue geschafft habe von jeder Platte einzeln ein Image zu machen
<mpathy1> Und ich würde jetzt gerne virtuell ein RAID5 erzeugen das auf die drei Images zugreift.. Geht das irgendwie?
<mpathy1> Weil einzeln kann ich mit denen ja nix anfangen bei RAID5.. :/ ..und dann würde ich das woanders hin sichern
<grossing> ich gehe davon aus, daß du neue Platten und einen neuen Controller hast? sonst brauchst eigentlich nicht weitermachen, erst das kaputte Teil finden. Sonst bringt RAID 5 genau nix
<koegs> mpathy1: du kannst bei mdadm auch files angeben, afaik
<mpathy1> grossing: Die Maschine kommt weg. Die war völlig unnötig.. Die Daten werden in Zukunft nur auf ner Netzwerkfestplatte abgelegt..
<mpathy1> Die bestellt aber noch nicht da ist, da Feiertage.. Würde aber gerne schonmal an die Daten kommen damit das am DI bloß noch rüberkopiert werden muss
<mpathy1> koegs: echt? danach hatte ich jetzt eigentlich gesucht
<koegs> mpathy1: bin mir grad nicht sicher, aber probieren kann man es ja
<mpathy1> koegs: steht halt überall nur device und jedes Beispiel ist mit dev
<koegs> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/mdadm-assemble-raid5-with-loopback-mounted-disk-images-715343/
<mpathy1> koegs: Also mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=3 plattea.img platteb.img plattec.img ?
<mpathy1> oh sieht gut aus
<koegs> mpathy1: das kannst du probieren oder wie oben beschrieben als loop-device einbinden
<koegs> beides nicht von mir getestet, deswegen keine garantie
<mpathy1> Meine Google skills sind wohl zu mau :D
<mpathy1> koegs: Schade! mdadm: platte_a.img is not a block device - wäre auch zu einfach gewesen um wahr zu sein
<mpathy1> koegs: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/recovery_raid - yay.. Fast wert es irgendwo zu hinterlegen im Wiki
<kubine> Title: How to recover from a bro (at www.freesoftwaremagazine.com)
<bekks> mpathy1: Dann mach es doch :P
<bekks> mpathy1: Es ist ein Wiki, du darfst es ändern :)
<mpathy1> bekks: Naja, da wir gestern schon Meinungverschiedenheiten hatten, oder war es grossing oder so, über welches Thema gesprochen wird, lass ich es lieber
<mpathy1> Sonst habe ich wieder Diskussionen im Hauptchannel, was verboten ist und Zeit hab ich dafür auch keine ;)
<Lothenon> verboten ist es nicht, es wird nur nicht gerne gesehen, wenn im support channel über offtopic-themen, grundsatzdebatten, etc. geschrieben wird. diese sachen können besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic diskutiert werden
<BigKing> Hallo, ich habe zunächst das Problem, dass ein User sich nicht anmelden kann. Das Login scheint richtig zu sein, aber der Loginscreen geht kurz weg und kommt dann zurück ohne Meldung
<BigKing> Muss ich einem User was eintragen, dass er KDE o.ä. nutzen kann?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Schau nach, was das Problem ist - evtl. ist deine Festplatte voll, oder es gibt ein anderes Problem. Das steht in den Logs in /var/log und ggf. auch in der ~/.xsession-errors des Users.
<BigKing> ok, ich schau mal in die Dateien rein... und such dort drin mal nach dem Login.
<BigKing> in /var/log... gibt es da eine bestimmte Datei?
<BigKing> syslog evtl
<bekks> ls -lrt
<bekks> Die Logs, die den Zeitraum betreffen, in dem Du den Login-Fehler hattest.
<BigKing> cat datei.log | grep login müsste doch das Problem zutage führen, oder?
<bekks> USeless use of grep.
<bekks> Und "login" muss nicht zwangsläufig irgendeine Form von Hinweis darstellen.
<bekks> Öffne das Log und schau es Dir an.
<BigKing> ok, dann von Hand
<BigKing> /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 1: /home/LOGIN/.profile: Syntax error: ")" unexpected hab ich in der xsessions des Users gefunden . Versteh ich nicht
<BigKing> Uhrzeit kommt auch hin, an der die Datei erstellt wurde.
<BigKing> In den anderen hab ich keine Fehler erkennen können... mag aber auch evtl. an mir liegen
<BigKing> ist jetzt aber auch nur ein Problem nach dem Upgrade auf 13.04. Vorher ging alles, auch wenn wir den User seltenst genutzt haben. Login -> KDE und arbeiten... 
<jokrebel> BigKing: Geht denn der Login in eine andere DE?
<BigKing> jokrebel, da ist nur KDE drauf.
<BigKing> also nix anderes zur Auswahl unter den Logins
<jokrebel> BigKing: Aber andere User haben keine Probleme mit dem Login?
<BigKing> ich selbst komm rein.
<BigKing> und guest steht noch dort... den hab ich nicht genutzt, und somit nicht ausprobiert :(
<jokrebel> BigKing: Dann wird wohl irgendwas an den Configurations im Home-Verzeichnis des entsprechend Users querhängen.
<jokrebel> BigKing: Was hindert Dich, den Gastlogin auch noch mal kurz zu testen?
<BigKing> klar, kann ich machen... :( sollte andeuten, dass ich ihn vergessen hab zu testen.
<BigKing> ich melde mich gleich zurück damit
<BigKing> jokrebel, da bin ich wieder. Guest kommt auch zu KDE rein
<BigKing> also liegt es am User, oder?
<bekks> Dann schau Dir die .xsession-errors des Users an.
<jokrebel> BigKing: Jo, der Fehler liegt wohl ziemlich sicher in /home/user-der-nicht-geht/
<BigKing> hast du auch einen Lösungsvorschlag... der User hat wohl die Einrichtung von Software schon durchgeführt.
<BigKing> z.B. Thunderbird.
<bekks> BigKing: Liest Du, was ich schreibe?
<BigKing> ja klar... ich schrieb ja auch zuvor, dass er irgendwann mal dran gekommen ist... falls es das war, was du meinst
<BigKing> und erst nach dem Upgrade jetzt so aufgetreten ist... oder wo ist das Problem in meiner Frage?
<bekks> 0519 212907 < bekks> Dann schau Dir die .xsession-errors des Users an.
<BigKing> hab ich doch getan.
<BigKing> und den einzigen Eintrag auch hier gepostet.
<bekks> Und was steht da zum Grund des Fehlschlags?
<bekks> In dem Log steht noch viel mehr als die eine Stelle.
<BigKing> das eine Klammer fehlt
<BigKing> ohne scheiss... da steht nur das drin, was ich hier gepostet hab
<bekks> Da steht viel mehr drin.
<bekks> Schieb die Datei komplett in einen Pastebin.
<BigKing> cat... zeigt mir die Datei komplett an, oder?
<jokrebel> BigKing: eine .xsession-errors ist so lange, dass Du sie besser nicht hier direkt reinstellst. (Also wesentlich mehr als nur ein zwei Zeilen)
<bekks> !pastebinit > BigKing 
<kubine> BigKing: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<BigKing> danke :)  Ich kann es auch von Hand
<jokrebel> viel Erfolg noch. Ich geh ins Bett.
<BigKing> naja... die datei besteht aus genau 2 Zeilen... http://pastebin.com/jLsWmLng wovon die 2.te leer ist.
<kubine> Title: /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 1: /home/LOGIN/.profile: Syntax error: ")" unexpected - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BigKing> http://pastebin.com/jLsWmLng
<kubine> Title: /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 1: /home/LOGIN/.profile: Syntax error: ")" unexpected - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BigKing> wenn du mir es halt nur so glaubst.
<BigKing> dann schade
<BigKing> bei meinem xsession steht auch tatsächlich viel drin... bei dem User aber nur genau die eine Zeile.
<bekks> Und was steht in der ~/.xsession-errors.old?
<bekks> Und was steht in der .profile des Users, die da angemeckert wird?
<BigKing> in .old steht das gleiche.
<BigKing> ich habe aber noch eine Datei .xsession-errors-:1
<BigKing> da stehen 3 Zeilen drin
<BigKing> ich habe aber noch eine Datei .xsession-errors-:1... hier das Pastebin
<BigKing> http://pastebin.com/TZP4SRMS
<kubine> Title: /home/LOGIN/.profile: Zeile 1: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort `)' /home/LO - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BigKing> .profile steht das... nicht lesbar -> mit Editor kommt eine Fehlermeldung, dass die Datei nicht darstellbar sei. (siehe hier: http://pastebin.com/ipa5S5Ka )
<kubine> Title: .profile - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<BigKing> da steht eine ) drin, aber die hab ich nicht selbst dahingemacht... also gehe ich davon aus, dass sie zunächst dort sein soll ;)
<bekks> 14Die Datei ist kaputt.
<bekks> die .profile ist eine Textdatei, da gehört der Müll nicht rein :)
<bekks> Kopier die .profile eines anderes Users rüber, und passe sie an.
<Droide3> hi
<Droide3> was haltet ihr davon
<Droide3> Der Punktsieg geht hier knapp an Windows 7. Denn dieses ist das einzige System, das bereits heute zeigt, dass es sich im Kampf gegen Hacker einigermaßen durchsetzen kann. Wer hingegen mit OS X oder Kubuntu unterwegs ist, hat keine Firewall, keinen Virenscanner und teilweise lange Zeit ein ungepatchtes System.
<Droide3> meint ihr das stimmt?
<bekks> !ot > Droide3 
<kubine> Droide3: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<user82> careful expert speaking ^^: http://ouyaforum.com/showthread.php?1868-Project-Shield-Your-Thoughts/page4&p=23471#post23471
<kubine> Title: Project Shield. Your Thoughts? - Page 4 (at ouyaforum.com)
<koegs> user82: falscher channel :)
<user82> koegs, knapp daneben geklickt stimmt
<ebuneccar> gutenabend epfiehlt ihr die 32 bit oder 64 bit bei 3gb ram
<bekks> 64bit. So wie vorhin in #ubuntu
<bekks> Wenn deine HW 64bit kann.
<ebuneccar> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ × 2  mit einer 3 gb Arbeitsspeicher
<ebuneccar> 32 oder 64
<bekks> Das sagte ich gerade...
<ebuneccar> kann ch von 32 auf 64 upgrade machen
<bekks> Nein.
<ebuneccar> also neu installieren
<bekks> Ja.
<ebuneccar> lohnt es sich denn?
<bekks> 32Bit ist Resourcenverschwendung auf einem 64Bit System.
<ebuneccar> ok dann mach ich es halt wenn ich mehr vom pc hab dadurch
<ebuneccar> aber langsame kann es dadurch nicht sein oder
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-12
<talsamon> hallo, wie kann ich das icedtea-plugin von 1.5 auf 1.42 downgraden (lubuntu 14.04)
<LupusE_> g'morgen
<derclient> Hi zusammen.bräcuhte hilfe bei der Installation einer TV Karte.
<derclient> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2013:0258 Unknown (Pinnacle?)
<derclient> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_DVB-S2_Stick_%28461e%29 laut dem hier soll es integriert
<kubine> Title: Pinnacle PCTV DVB-S2 Stick (461e) - LinuxTVWiki (at www.linuxtv.org)
<ppq> derclient, ja, in 3.14 anscheinend. ubuntu 14.04 und derivate haben 3.13.
<derclient> ah ok .. und das kann ich nicht updaten?
<ppq> derclient, derzeit nur, wenn du selbst kompilierst oder einen mainline-kernel nutzt. letzteres lässt sich schnell und relativ ungefährlich testen, auch wenn natürlich immer das risiko besteht, dass die kiste nicht mehr hochkommt. also: live-system (stick oder cd) bereithalten
<derclient> ok, und gibt es eine möglichkeit den treiber für die karte auch einzeln zu installieren, oder brauche ich zwangsläufig 3.14?
<ppq> derclient, einfach die pakete installieren von http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14.1-trusty/ oder, wenn du direkt 3.15rc5 testen magst, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15-rc5-utopic/
<kubine> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.14.1-trusty (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> derclient, gibt es auch, ja. aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das dann auch tatsächlich läuft in 3.13.. linuxtv sagt ja, dass es mit 3.14 geht, daher würd ich wohl erstmal das testen. v4l-dvb müsstest du nämlich erst kompilieren
<derclient> v4l-dvb habe ich schon installiert
<derclient> das problem ist: ich teste das zwar gerade auf einem ubuntu system, später soll es aber auf nem debian open media vault laufen, welches leider einen älteren kernel nutzt. dann müsste ich eh den treiber händig installieren
<ppq> teste es einfach mit dem neuen kernel, das ist schmerzlos. es gibt sicher auch unter debian die möglichkeit, an einen aktuellen kernel zu kommen - das ist dann aber was für deren support-channel ;)
<derclient> http://lwn.net/Articles/573081/ wenn ich das hier richtig verstehe, müsste mand as doch nachinstallieren können, oder?
<kubine> Title: PCTV DVB-S2 Stick (461e) [2013:0258] driver [LWN.net] (at lwn.net)
<derclient> aber ich versteh nicht, wie das geht :-)
<blingbling> wie kriege ich es unter 14.04 hin, dass der Screenlock nach Suspend-to-RAM funktioniert? Nutze Gnome.
<stevieh> das ist konstante qualtität, der klemmt auch bei 13.10 schon
<blingbling> stevieh: lol. ich fürchtete schon es handelte sich um einen personalisierten Fehler :D
<stevieh> blingbling: ist es ne neuinstallation?
<blingbling> noe, wie bei Dir ein Upgrade von 13.10
<stevieh> ich komm im prinzip irgendwo von 5.10 oder so... kann ja sein, dass da in den untiefen der settings was sich beisst, es ist auch nicht immer. Gefunden hab ich im Web noch nix dazu
<ansgar1307> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage bezüglich claws-mail. Kann ich die hier stellen, oder sollte ich das besser in -offtopic tun?
<dadrc> ansgar1307, frag erstmal
<blingbling> stevieh: Yo, die ersten Versionen von Ubuntu sind mir auch noch in guter Erinnerung geblieben...
<stevieh> man müsste es mit nem frischen user ausprobieren, aber da es nicht immer auftritt...
<ansgar1307> Wenn ich bei Claws-Mail eine Mail mit "Entf" löschen will oder die als Spam markiere, wird die nicht direkt verarbeitet, sondern nur ein Symbol zum Verschieben dran gesetzt. Wenn ich dann auf einen anderen Ordner gehe, heißt es erst, dass Markierungen übrig sind, und ich werde gefragt, ob ich die Verarbeiten will. Wie kann ich das direkte Verschieben/Löschen einschalten?
<ansgar1307> Also die sollen nicht direkt vollständig gelöscht werden, aber halt ohne dem zusätzlichen Verarbeiten in den Papierkorb verschoben werden
<dadrc> ansgar1307, eventuell mal in #claws fragen, wenn dein Englisch ausreichend gut ist, die wissen das wahrscheinlich besser als wir
<ansgar1307> Alles klar, danke :)
<dAnjou> hi 14.04 hier und ich komme nicht in die cups weboberfläche. das wiki sagt, dass ich dazu in der gruppe lpadmin sein muss, was ich bin. aber meine logindaten funktionieren trotzdem nicht
<dadrc> von außen oder vom gleichen rechner?
<dAnjou> selber rechner
<dAnjou> max adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<dAnjou> das sagt `groups`
<dAnjou> und max ist auch der nutzername, den ich auf dem rechner verwende
<dadrc> Was sagen die cups-Logs?
<dadrc> Ach so, für's Log: Klappt hier auf Xubuntu 14.04 problemlos, ich vermute also erstmal irgendeine seltsame Einstellung
<dAnjou> E [12/May/2014:12:19:46 +0200] [Client 15] pam_authenticate() returned 7 (Authentication failure)
<dAnjou> E [12/May/2014:12:23:30 +0200] [Client 8] Local authentication certificate not found.
<dadrc> Ok, pam lässt dich also nicht rein
<leszek> hi
<dadrc> Bist du erst seit kurzem in den Gruppe, dAnjou?
<dAnjou> kann mich nicht erinnern, die gruppen in letzter zeit verändert zu haben
<dAnjou> wiki sagt, man is als erster nutzer auf dem system standardmäßig in dieser gruppe
<dadrc> jup, sollte so sein
<dAnjou> und ich hab auch heute schon den rechner neugestartet
<dadrc> Was sagt denn /var/log/auth.log? Da sollte PAM eigentlich was zu dem Anmeldeversuch reinloggen
<dAnjou> also die pam meldung kommt wohl daher, dass ich mal "root" statt meines nutzernamen probiert habe
<dAnjou> ansonsten kommt immer nur "Local authentication certificate not found."
<geser> dAnjou: kannst du die Web-Oberfläche nicht erreichen oder das anmelden, wenn du Änderungen machen möchtest?
<dAnjou> wart mal, ich habe externe druckertreiber installiert. vllt. haben die mit der gruppe rumgespielt
<dAnjou> geser: letzteres
<dAnjou> brb, ich meld mich mal neu an
<dAnjou> das wars auch schon
<dAnjou> geht wieder
<dAnjou> danke für den beistand :P
<derclient> Bus 006 Device 005: ID 2013:0258 Unknown (Pinnacle?) Jemand eine Idee, wie ich das an laufen bekomme, ohne einen neuen Kernel zu installiern
<ghostcube> was isses denn fürn tv stick?
<ghostcube> muss ja irgendwo drauf stehen oder dran stehen oder sonstwas
<ghostcube> und seltsamer weise is genau dein posting auch im debianforum? hast du denn überhaupt ein ubuntu am start?
<koegs> er wills ja später auf nem debian nutzen -.-
<ubuntu-newbie> Hallo an alle Ubuntu Nutzer und Freunde. Ich habe da ein Problem und habe bei den Ubuntuusers.de diesen Channel gefunden, das es hier unter anderem um Ubuntu Support geht.
<ubuntu-newbie> Ich hätte da eine Frage, seit zwei Tagen teste ich ausgiebig die neue Ubuntu 14.04 auf meinem Rechner und muss sagen, Ubuntu hat sich gut entwickelt. Nun habe ich das Problem, das ich oben rechts im Panel kein Briefumschlag mehr habe,. Er war da, aber nach einem Neustart war er plötzlich weg.
<ubuntu-newbie> Weiß zufällig jemand, wie man diesen wieder in den Panel zurück holen kann? Nennt man das überhaupt noch Panel bei Unity Desktopumgebung? xD
<stevieh> denk schon
<ubuntu-newbie> Ah okay, war mir nicht sicher, nutze eigentlich kein Ubuntu mehr, nur habe ich aus meienr Familie vor längerer zeit Ubuntu empfohlen für Einsteiger sehr freundlich etc.
<ubuntu-newbie> Und jetzt wo die neue lts raus kam, wollt ich doch auch mal wieder reinschauen was es hier so neues gibt :)
<ubuntu-newbie> #join ubuntu
<dadrc> Da wollte ich gerade was fragen …
<stevieh> tja nun, die ganz schnellen
<matthias_> Hallo, ich möchte mein Zimmer mit USB-Mikrophonen "verkabeln", sodass ich ein möglichst gutes Ergebnis für meine Spracherkennung bekomme. Momentan nutze ich DNS 12.5 in VirtualBox unter XP. (Habs leider nicht unter wine zum Laufen bekommen). Ich habe irgendwie an Pulseaudio gedacht, weiss aber nicht wie ich es realisieren soll.
<dadrc> Da fehlen irgendwie einige Informationen
<matthias_> dadrc: was brauchst du denn noch?
<stevieh> matthias_: was nimmst du denn für die spracherkennung, dass die mehrere Mikrofone kann?
<dadrc> Na, zB, was genau willst du denn von uns wissen?
<stevieh> ah, DNS unter Win... 
<stevieh> verstehe. und du willst mehrere mikrofone auf eins mixen?
<foofoobar2> Hi zusammen. Mein sync tool hat meinen ganzen Bilder ordner gelöscht. Das ganze befindet sich auf einer SSD (ext4). Ich habe schon extundelete ausgeführt, das findet aber nur 1% aller Bilder. PhotoRec findet ebenfalls nur sehr wenige Bilder. Was kann man hier noch machen ?
<stevieh> wenn photorec nix findet? Ich glaub weinen...
<matthias_> stevieh: genau! aber das sollte automatisch geschehen.
<stevieh> matthias_: automatisch auf was für ner Basis? Alle gleich laut?
<stevieh> das wird das ergebnis sicher eher verschlechtern als verbessern. 
<foofoobar2> stevieh: Das sind (waren) 6GB Bilder, der löschen war schneller als in einer Sekunde durch, wie kann das so schnell alles weg sein? Ich dachte das muss überschrieben werden damit es ganz weg ist
<stevieh> matthias_: erklär mal, was als Anwendung geplant ist, vielleicht kann man dann ne Idee haben
<stevieh> foofoobar2: ich weiss gar nicht, wie gut photorec auf ext3 ist?
<matthias_> stevieh: Entweder sie werden zusammen gemixt oder er wählt automatisch den lautesten aus, da weiss ich aber nicht wie es ist. weil da doch am anfang ein bisschen abgeschnitten wird. // warte ich tippe :)
<foofoobar2> stevieh: ext4 ist es
<stevieh> oder ext4
<stevieh> kann es laut manpage. hast du es richtig bedient? 
<stevieh> :-)
<matthias_> stevieh: ich habe in der vm wie gesagt DNS laufen. Das erkennt meine sprache und alles funktioniert moment super mit einem Mikro. Wenn ich aber nun in einen anderen raum gehe, oder mich wegdrehe ist der input zu leise. Deswegen brauche ich mehrere mikros. DNS kann aber nur eins als input haben, deswegen möchte ich schon das ubuntu vor der vm das regeln lassen. 
<matthias_> stevieh: d.h. mehrere mikro-eingänge werden irgendwie an den einen eingang der vm weitergeleitet
<stevieh> und das ist eben nicht trivial
<foofoobar2> stevieh: extundelete --recover-directory /home/foo/Bilder
<foofoobar2> Fehlt da noch was ?
<stevieh> k.a.
<dadrc> matthias_, der hier macht sowas ähnliches: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/alsa-and-pulseaudio-recording-multiple-input-devices-877614/#post4341696
<dadrc> Was fertiges gibt's dafür nicht, nach dem, was in dem Thread steht, sollte es aber machbar sein
<stevieh> viel spass. Weil: wenn alle gleich laut sind, wird es eher schlechter als besser, weil sich dann hall und direktschall noch mehr mischt. Wenn du regeln willst, ist es ziemlich komplex und du hast latenz
<dadrc> Ich würd mir auch eher ein ordentliches Funkmikrofon ans Shirt klemmen
<dadrc> Oder ein bequemes Headset
<matthias_> ja, ich dachte auch an bluetooth etc.
<stevieh> ja, das ist glaub ich einfacher ;-)
<matthias_> hat aber einen reiz, wenn man dann so wie mit JARVIS sprechen kann :)
<stevieh> ja, aber das ist eben nicth so trivial...
<matthias_> dadrc: ich habe sowas, was in dem link gemacht wird schonmal benutz um ingame sound mit ffmpeg aufzunehmen.
<matthias_> dadrc: vielleicht verstehe ich es falsch, aber könnte es keine probleme geben, wenn man z.b. 5 mirkos in ein module schaltet?
<dadrc> Technisch? Nö
<dadrc> Aber ich würd halt nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen, dass das deutlich besser klingt
<matthias_> dadrc: ich such mal nach einem guten bluetooth headset, optional mit freisprecheinrichtung, sodass es nicht immer am ohr kleben muss. Danke für die Tips
<do0fY> Hi, kann mir jemand helfen, dieses Device: "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 2013:0258 Unknown (Pinnacle?)" ans laufen zu bekommen, ohne die Firmware abzudaten?
<do0fY> ehh, nicht firmware, KERNEL
<matthias_> do0fY: das ist doch ein dvb t stick oder?
<do0fY> up
<do0fY> jup
<k1l> welchen kernel hast du denn?
<do0fY> 3.13 auf dem ubuntu system. 
<matthias_> do0fY: http://lwn.net/Articles/573081/ von hier http://palosaari.fi/linux/v4l-dvb/firmware/M88DS3103/3.B/ 
<kubine> Title: PCTV DVB-S2 Stick (461e) [2013:0258] driver [LWN.net] (at lwn.net)
<mazzo> Hallo zusammen
<mazzo> Ich beabsichtige Postfix und Dovecot auf einem Raspberry Pi als privaten Mailserver laufen zu lassen. Gibt es da ein geeignetes Image von Ubuntu und, besser noch, Erfahrungen von Usern die sowas bereits umgesetzt haben?
<dadrc> Gibt kein Ubuntu für den Pi.
<dadrc> Die CPU da drauf kann die nötigen Befehlssätze nicht.
<dadrc> → kein Image, keine Erfahrungen
<dadrc> mazzo, ↑
<edgar_> hallo, leute. Wie bitte schalte ich im Editor gedit um zwischen Einfüge- u. Überschreibemodus? 
<edgar_> gedit: version ist 3.10.4
<dadrc> Mit der entsprechenden Taste auf deiner Tastatur.
<dadrc> Sollte "Einfg" draufstehen, wenn es eine deutsche Tastatur ist.
<edgar_> danke, manchmal hat man doch echt ein brett vorm kopf!
<dadrc> Gibt so Tage ;)
<edgar_> das ist wahr.  und tschüss.
<Loetmichel> hmm, vielleicht kann mir ja hier einer helfen, nebenan reagiert ja keiner. Weiss einer wo bei xubuntu 12.04 die Akkulade-graphen hinverschwunden sind die es früher gab wenn man rechts auf den akku in der titelleiste geklickt hat? in welchem paket verstecken die sich denn?
<nagetier> Loetmichel, es _könnte_ dieses Paket sein - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/laptop-mode-tools
<kubine> Title: laptop-mode-tools › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Loetmichel> nagetier: eher nicht
<Loetmichel> die stromspareinstellungen sind ja da beim rechtsklick
<Loetmichel> aber wenn man auf eigenschaften geht kommt nur noch eine tabelle mit akkudaten. nicht mehr wie früher 3 oder 4 reiter  mit akkudaten, entladekurven, ladekurven und pipapo
<Loetmichel> zumindest bei 10.04 gabs das meine ich noch
<nagetier> hm.. sorry, kA.. kann sein das PowerTOP dazu installiert sein muss.. ich weiß es aber nicht
<ring0> nö, eher nicht
<koegs> Loetmichel: haben die bestimmt wieder rausgepatcht
<koegs> ansonsten wars wohl bestandteil von gnome-power-manager
<koegs> Loetmichel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/gnome-power-manager/filelist
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – File list of package gnome-power-manager/trusty/amd64 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<Rochvellon> JUHUUU, ich habe eine maus, die musik macht :D
<Rochvellon> ...
<DeannaT2> kann sie quietschen?
<Rochvellon> :)
<matthias_> ich habe ein problem mit einer festplatte
<jokrebel> matthias_: Beschreib es bitte genauer
<matthias_> heute stand beim booten. grub2 rescue out of disk, dann habe ich sie mal ausgebaut und an ein lesegerät gehängt
<matthias_> jokrebel: hat 3 partitionen
<matthias_> http://bpaste.net/show/7nLvxTmWQVTBSmf7wbmu/
<kubine> Title: Paste #7nLvxTmWQVTBSmf7wbmu at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<matthias_> wenn ich sdc1 mounten will, bleibt das terminal einfach stehen
<dasjoe> matthias_: und was sagen die Logdateien? Klackert die Platte hörbar? Sind da Daten ohne Backup drauf?
<jokrebel> matthias_: Mal ein fsck (ohne gemounted zu habe) drüberjagen? Vorhandene Datensicherung vorausgesetzt.
<matthias_> dasjoe: ne klackt nicht besonders. ist halt die platte meiner eltern :)
<matthias_> oh jetzt kam nach 3 min ein output von mount
<matthias_> hier, mit dmesg output http://bpaste.net/show/UBUeob2JU0tOvCTuVrPX/
<kubine> Title: Paste #UBUeob2JU0tOvCTuVrPX at spacepaste (at bpaste.net)
<bekks> Die Platte ist defekt.
<matthias_> bekks: komm ich noch an die daten ran?
<dasjoe> Ja, die kannst du weghauen wenn du mit ihr fertig bist
<bekks> matthias_: Die Daten hast Du doch sicherlich im Backup?
<matthias_> bekks: ich wollte es meinen eltern machen, aber die haben das pw nicht rausgerückt, jetzt haben die den salat, ich mache persönlich jede woche eins
<bekks> Dann würde ich an deiner stelle jetzt mal die Telefonnummer von Ontrack raussuchen und deinen Eltern geben :)
<freanux> matthias_: mach mal ein fsck.ext4 -c /dev/sdx
<bekks> freanux: Das wird nichts helfen, das sind HW Fehler.
<Rochvellon> matthias_: du kannst versuchen, mit dd die daten, soweit es die festplatte noch zulässt, zu retten. mach dir bitte keine allzugroßen hoffnungen.
<Rochvellon> oder wenn es total wichtige daten sind, gleich zu einem professionellen datenretter geben
<dasjoe> matthias_: bekks hat schon recht. Ich würde jetzt erstmal GNU ddrescue (gddrescue im Repo) benutzen um 'nen Image von der Platte zu ziehen, um dann auf dem Image weiterarbeiten
<bekks> Wichtig können die Daten nicht sein, sonst gäbe es ein Backup.
<freanux> bekks: ^^
<matthias_> stimmt
<matthias_> ich frag mal ob es sich lohnen würde
<Rochvellon> matthias_: die datenrettung bei ontrack & co können leicht in den 4-stelligen bereich gehen
<bekks> Rochvellon: Die Summe ist bei solchen Aktionen nach oben offen :)
<Rochvellon> jop :)
<matthias_> och jetzt ist es auf einmal meine schuld, dass es nicht mehr funktioniert
<counter> hi, habe hier ein großes problem, habe 2 HDs, auf einer war ein altes xp, habe diese platte komplett gelöscht und wollte nun mit update-grub grub aktualisieren, es wird aber mein ubuntu nicht mehr gefunden
<counter> bei df -h wird mir mit ausgegeben
<counter> df: »/run/user/110/gvfs“: Keine Berechtigung
<nagetier> counter, sudo update-grub
<Robert_Zenz> counter, bitte ein "sudo fdisk -l" in einem pastebin.
<nagetier> counter, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<counter> Robert_Zenz: ich hatte auf sda noch ein altes xp, die platte ist komplett neu als ext4 formatiert, auf sdb ist noch eine windows version und ein test ubuntu, welche beide gefunden werden, aber nicht mehr das, bei welchem ich gerade angemeldet bin
<counter> hatte eigentlich vor sda1 einmal mit nullen zu überschreiben (siehe weiter unten), wird meine aktuelle partition gefüllt? sehr seltsam, was übersehe ich hier
<counter> http://pastebin.com/L0xVwtGP
<kubine> Title: $ sudo fdisk -l Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes 255 Köpfe, 63 S - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Robert_Zenz> counter, kann ich bitte noch ein "sudo mount" haben?
<counter> http://pastebin.com/3TTAVnye
<kubine> Title: /dev/sdb7 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro) proc on /proc type proc (rw,noe - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Hans-Martin> Hallo, ich hab mal eine technische Frage zur Programmierung mit X11-Fenstern unter Unity - hier ist da wohl nicht der richtige Kanal, aber weiß jemand, wo der richtige ist?
<Robert_Zenz> counter, diu bist gerade auf einem 14.04?
<stevieh> X11 Fenster ist nett, das hat schon lang niemand mehr gesagt :-)
 * Hans-Martin ist schon so alt, hat mit X10 angefangen...
<stevieh> ach komm ;-) das glaub ich nicht
<counter> ja, 14.04
<Hans-Martin> doch echt jetzt, mit SLIP über RS232C-Kabel, selbstgelötet.
<counter> @Robert_Zenz
<stevieh> hihi
<Robert_Zenz> counter, wird eh gefunden, die ersten vier Zeilen, und das XP und das 12.04.
<stevieh> Hans-Martin: das machen wir lieber off-topic, aber dann hast du genau ein Jahr X10 benutzt ;-)
<Robert_Zenz> counter, wieso dd was von Speicherplatz mault bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber fuer gewoehnlich schreibt mit dd *direkt
<Robert_Zenz> * auf die Platte bei sowas, nicht in eine Datei.
<Hans-Martin> egal, ich brauch nur einen Hinweis, wie ich einem Pop-Up-fenster beibringe, dass es von Unity nicht beim Öffnen mit diesem Größengeschwabbel animiert wird (fade-in ist ok).
<stevieh> Hans-Martin: compiz-settings installieren und einstellen, was du willst.
<Robert_Zenz> Hans-Martin, das Fenster hat darueber keine Kontrolle soweit ich weisz.
<Hans-Martin> ja, damit kann ich das für alle Fenster ausschalten, das will ich aber nicht. Es geht um Menüs, GTK kann es ja auch irgendwie.
<counter> also sollte er von sdb7 normal starten können, ah seltsam aus, als ob er keinen eintrag gefunden hat
<counter> und der fehler bei df -h?
<stevieh> Hans-Martin: welche pop-up menüs? im Browser?
<Robert_Zenz> counter, die erstewn vier Zeilen von update-grub sind der Kernel auf dem du gerade sitzt.
<Hans-Martin> nein, ich arbeite mit einer Smalltalk-VM (VisualWorks), die setzt direkt auf xlib auf, ich habe auch Zugang zum Quellcode des Systems, kann da also im Prinzip ran, aber wie man auf der Ebene mit dem Window Manager kommuniziert, ist mir nicht geläufig, da will ich mich etwas einlesen.
<Robert_Zenz> counter, keine Ahnung.
<stevieh> Hans-Martin: wahrscheinlich kommunizierst du in dem sinne gar nicht sondern nutzt irgendwelche styles, aber zum Glück hab ich mich mit sowas nie befassen müssen ;-)
<Hans-Martin> genau, es muss irgendwie mit Attributes/Properties/wasauchimmer zusammenhängen, in dem bereich ist X fürchterlich schmutzig.
<Robert_Zenz> Hans-Martin, du koenntest mit xwininfo nachschauen was die Dinger fuer attribute setzen, aber das ein Fenster dem WM direkt sagen kann "ich will die Animation nicht" waere mir neu.
<Hans-Martin> Robert_Zenz: ich vermute auch eher, dass es eine Art Hint ist, mit dem man sagt, das ist ein Pop-Up-Menü oder so.
<counter> Robert_Zenz: ok, danke - ich sicher jetzt noch ein paar daten, kommt mir alles etwas seltam vor und dann versuche ich mal nen reboot
<Fuchs> Hans-Martin: das waeren dann ziemlich sicher EWMH hints oder, altmodischer, ICCCM 
<Fuchs> Hans-Martin: aber ja, xprop und xwininfo  sind da gute Tools zum schauen, was das Fenster fuer Attribute hat
<Hans-Martin> ok, da werd ich mal etwas experimentieren
<Fuchs> Hans-Martin: meine Vermutung waere, dass man Dir in einem Kanal von Windowmanagern helfen koennte
<Fuchs> Hans-Martin: siehe   /msg alis help list     um welche zu suchen  
<Hans-Martin> Fuchs: genau, die Frage nach dem passenden Kanal war ja meine erste :-) Das mit alis werd ich mal probieren, danke!
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache, viel Erfolg
<Hans-Martin> Fuchs: EWMH war der richtige Pointer, das wird's wohl sein. In der Firma werde ich mir mal den Source daraufhin ansehen, wahrscheinlich ist es nicht besonders kompliziert...
<Fuchs> Okay :) 
<SpeeFak> namt 
<SpeeFak> noch jmd da und nutzt die X10 remote control ?
<stevieh> X10?
<imox> hey ich hab von 13.04 auf 14.04 geupdated habe eine paar base programme die ne Verbindung zu ner MySQL Datenbank aufbauen. Habe es mit der neusten LibreOffice version versucht und dann die 4-0-2-2 installiert die auf dem 13.04er auch drauf war aber ich bekomm immer den Fehler kein SDBC-Treiber gefunden. Die Java JRE ist drin. Also war sie vorher ja auch schon und beim 13.04er funktioniert beim 14.04er nicht. Jemand eine Idee?
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-13
<Rochvellon> imox: hast du das paket libreoffice-base-drivers installiert?
<imox> ne
<imox> hmmm wo bekomm ich das für 4.0.2.2 her xD
<imox> seh grad auf dem 13.04 hab ich das libreoffice-mysql-connector :D
<imox> das fehlt mir auf dem 14.04er
<andz> hm irgendwas  mache ich falsch
<Mundus> Hi, ist eine Frage zu XBMC unterUbuntu Offtopic, oder hier zu behandeln?
<dadrc> Frag ruhig
<Mundus> xbmc hat nur upnp server für videos und musik? Ich schaffe es nicht, meine Fotos auf meinem Fernseher anzuzeigen... Außerdem stürzt xbmc immer beim abschalten aus?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<edgar_> Hallo und Hilfe, bitte: Lubuntu auf Netbook Asus-eee / Wollte Bildschirm vergrössern durch obere Fensterleiste entfernen (also der Rand welcher per Kontexmenü das Verschieben , einrollen, schliessen etc. ermöglicht). Testweise am Browser. Prima, klappt. Aber wie mache ich das rückgängig?
<edgar_> Erledigt. Problem selbst gelöst.
 * musca starrt auf die  F11-Taste
<imox> hatte ja gestern wegen dem nativen mysql connector für libreoffice 4.0.2.2 gefragt weiß es gibt ja nen deb package aber nur für die aktuelle version weiß jemand wo ich das für die alte version herbekommen kann? 
<Hiege> moin moin
<imox> man eh warum findet man nieeeee alte pakete 
<imox> echt zum *******
<Hiege> E: Der dpkg-Prozess wurde unterbrochen; Sie müssen manuell »sudo dpkg --configure -a« ausführen, um das Problem zu beheben.
<Hiege>  
<Hiege> nach längerer zeit habe ich mich auf dem PC im Keller eingeloggt, und bekomme diese meldung wenn ich das system auf den neusen Stand bringen will, nur ich verstehe nicht so ganz was ich falsch gemacht habe
<jokrebel_> Hiege: Mag vielleicht mal während eines Updates abgestürzt sein."dpkg --configure -a" schon ausgeführt? Wenn nein: mach mal und NoPaste die komplette Ausgabe.
<jokrebel_> !paste > Hiege 
<kubine> Hiege: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Hiege> ok 
<Hiege> mittlerweile habe ich auch verstanden was pastebin ist werde den text kopieren
<Hiege> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458187/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Mundus> Hi, gibt es ein Upnp Server für Fotos, Videos und Musik, der unter Linux gut läuft? (Rygel?) Bei XBMC bekomme ich meine Fotos nicht auf dem TV zum laufen ;(
<Hiege> geht wieder danke
<Hiege> J
<jokrebel_> Hiege: Was ist das für ein Ubuntu?
<Hiege> 12 LTS server mit genome oberfläche 
<Hiege> nein nicht genome die ubuntu Standart GUI ich nutze aber zu 90% die SSH verbindung weil ich nicht in den Keller laufen will 
<musca> imox:  für welches Ubuntu suchst Du denn Pakete?
<imox> naja ich muss auf dem 14.04er nen libreoffice 4.0.2.2 installieren und da fehlt mir der native mysql connector den finde ich nicht. Mit der neusten version kann man den ja einfach installieren aber ich brauch halt die alte version
<veryhappy> Hi Leute... ich wundere mich, seit gestern bekomme ich immer die Meldung, dass meine Benutzersitzung nicht entsperrt werden konnte, ich glaube "Gnome-Keyring", kann das daran liegen, dass ich gestern nginx installiert habe als kleinen Testserver? Was kann ich machen, um diese Meldung loszuwerden?
<NGC-Ollie> Gibt es ein Projekt, um OSX-PowerPC-fatbins auf ubuntu (PPC) laufen zu lassen? hab gerade das problem :-/
<musca> imox:  Dein schönes neues trusty 14.04 willst Du bestimmt nicht jetzt schon so verbiegen. Und das alte Zeug kannst Du doch in einer virtuellen Maschine mit Lucid Lynx testen, oder?
<musca> oder Precise Pangolin
<imox> musca: sorry es führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Es ist für meine Mutter die hat einen Bioladen wo es gefühlte 100000 base programme gibt die einfach nicht mit der neuen Version laufen. Ich bin eigentlich deiner Meinung aber es geht wirklich nicht. 
<musca> spricht sehr für das vorherige LTS Release
<imox> musca: das ist ja das problem das war kein LTS das war nen 13.04er deswegen will ich ja auf ein LTS ;(
<imox> ansonsten würde ich mir die mühe nicht machen
<musca> Ich verstehe.
<imox> also ich brauch diesen connecotr führt kein weg dran vorbei ;( 
<musca> Ja, mit Deiner Mutter solltest Du es Dir auch nicht verscherzen!
<imox> joa ;) haste nu ne idee ;) 
<Fussel> imox, mit muttern nen käffchen trinken gehen, und dabei erklären das sie ne neue datenbank braucht? :D
<imox> Fussel: leute macht mich nicht fertig ;( ik brauch diesen scheiss connector echt
<Fussel> sorry, sonst kann ich ned helfen
<jokrebel_> imox: Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal die Hintergründe erläutern, warum Du zwar das allerneueste LTS brachst, dann aber unbedingt ein Paket welches _nicht_ das allerneieste ist. (Was auch immer das für ein Connector sein soll und wofür man in unabdingbar brauchen möge)
<imox> jokrebel_: ich bin aktuell auf der 13.04er die ja keine Support mehr hat. Daher bin ja irgendwie gezwungen auf ne LTS zu gehen. Und ich kann die neuste Libreoffice version einfach nicht benutzen. 
<imox> bzw. ob ich nu auf 13.10 oder dann gleich auf die LTS gehe macht ja keinen unterschied Libreoffice problem bleibt. Und ich würde halt lieber ne LTS haben. 
<jokrebel_> Und ein 12.04.4 (welches ja noch bis 2017 supported wird wenn ich nicht irre) ist keine Alternative?
<imox> jetzt bitte keine vorwürfe: das ganze ist ein LTSP server und die clients kommen mit dem 12.04er nciht klar. 
<imox> also nein 
<imox> und selbst beim 12.04.4 habe ich das gleiche problem 
<imox> ich brauche genau LibreOffice 4.0.2.2 
<imox> egal auf welche ubuntu version ich gehe habe ich das problem ;) 
<imox> also ich habe ja vom 13.04er auf das 14.04 geupgraded
<Fussel> dann würde ich das problem an sich angehen, und nicht das ubuntu ändern wollen
<imox> Fussel: sorry bitte habe ich doch schon lang und breit erklärt das sind 100000 base programme die jemand anderes geschiebrnn hat die sind genau auf bestimmte sachen zugeschnitten und mit der kasse verknüpft das KANN MAN nicht ändern. Das ist absolut keine Option. Dass das die bessere Lösung wäre ist mir klar und würde ich gerne so machen aber ich kannn nicht 1 Jahr alles nachprogrammieren 
<imox> und 1 Jahr ist ernst gemeint 
<imox> eher 2-3
<imox> wenn man das vernünftig mahcen wollen würde.
<Fussel> imox, dann viel spass beim gefrickel bei jeder neuen ubuntu-version
<imox> Fussel: warum machstn mir vorwürfe ;) ? Wenn ich könnte würde ich es auch so machen aber es geht nicht
<imox> außerdem läuft doch mein libreoffice 4.0.2.2 es fehlt nur der SCH***** mysql connector das kann doch nicht so schwer sein ;( 
<jokrebel_> imox: Auf immer und ewig eine Version von was auch immer festzementieren wollen weil man sonst irgendwelche Datenbanken migrieren müsste ist, sorry, unrealistisch.
<imox> jokrebel_: wer redet bitte von wollen? es GEHT nicht anders
<imox> meine mutter hat auch keine 100.000 ? um jemanden zu bezahlen der das mal eben neu macht
<Fussel> imox, so weh wie das tut, du wirst um neue datenbank nicht herrumkommen, oder derjenige der sie verursacht hat kümmert sich darum
<jokrebel_> imox: es geht bestimmt. Du scheust den Aufwand.
<imox> jokrebel_: alles klar du weisst alles besser
<imox> willst dus dir anschuen? wenn du das mal eben lösen kannst gebe ich dir 10.000 ? 
<Fussel> im endefekt führt doch kein weg daran vorbei
<bekks> imox: Die supportbaren Möglichkeiten kennst Du ja. Wenn Sie Dir nicht passen, bleibt nur der Weg, die Anwendungen anzupassen.
<bekks> Und alles, was kein Ubuntusupport ist, gehört bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<imox> Sach ma leute. Ich verstehe euch ja und wie ich schon gesagt habe bin ich eurer Meinung aber es geht nicht anders
<jokrebel_> imox: Und Du kannst weder Ubuntu noch LibreOffice für die "100000 Base Progamme" die jemand kreiert hat und heute nicht mehr up-to-date sind verantwortlich machen
<imox> das LibreOffice auf jeden Fall. Wenn die den schrott mal abwärtskompatible machen würde wäre das kein problem 
<bekks> imox: Hier geht einzig und ausschliesslich Support. ALLES andere, wie "das kann ich so aber nicht umsetzen weil das zuviel kostet und deswegen brauche ich Support für 13.04" - ist nicht drin. Ganz einfach.
<bekks> Und da es sich dabei vollständig um Opensource-Software handelt, steht es Dir frei, die Software auf deine Bedürfnisse anzupassen.
<imox> bekks: will ich doch gar nicht ich antworte nur auf fragen 
<Robert_Zenz> imox, schon probiert die 13.04 Pakete auf 14.04 zu installieren und das ganze per apt-mark hold zu fixieren?
<bekks> Robert_Zenz: Was ein guter Weg ist, sich das System zu zerschiessen. :)
<Robert_Zenz> bekks, hey, wenn es laeuft laeuft es. ;)
<bekks> Robert_Zenz: Und ist nicht supported.
<imox> Robert_Zenz: Danke mal eine konstruktive lösung ;) Ich weiß nicht wie ich das machen. Wenn du mir sagst wie probiere ich das geren aus
<bekks> Ganz einfach. :>
<jokrebel_> und die Frage wie lange...
<bekks> imox: Pakete aus anderen Releases zu installieren entledigt Dich jeden Supports. Nur damit das vorher klar ist.
<imox> bekks: ist odch egal ich habe hier ein Testsytem das kann so oft zerschossen werden wie es will 
<Robert_Zenz> bekks, von "muss suppoerted sein" hat keiner was gesagt.
<imox> bekks: ok ist klar und angekommen ;) 
<imox> bekks: ja das es ganz einfach ist hab ich mir schon gedacht aber wie ;) gerne auch ein link zu lesen 
<imox> habs halt noch nie gemacht 
<bekks> "man apt-mark".
<imox> ^^
<imox> bekks: thanks ;) 
<Robert_Zenz> imox, aehm...noch nie gemacht...spontan haette ich apt-get clean und anschlieszen apt-get install -d --reinstall PAKET gemacht.
<Robert_Zenz> imox, dann findest du alles was apt herunterlaedt unter /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<imox> Robert_Zenz: ja aber wie hole ich die aus dem 13.04er erstmal raus?
<Robert_Zenz> imox, pder alternativ packages.ubuntu.com
<imox> ok thx ;) 
<Robert_Zenz> imox, und mit dem kleinsten Set an Paketen/Programmen anfangen und dann nach Bedarf hocharbeiten.
<imox> unter /var/cache/apt/archives/ ist bei mir nichts
<Robert_Zenz> imox, hat apt was heruntergeladen (mnan beachte den -d parameter fuer "nur herunterladen" und --reinstall fuer "tus auch wirklich")?
<imox> ne habs ganz normal mit apt-get installiert :D 
<imox> also sind die nicht da 
<Robert_Zenz> imox, deswegen meinte ich ja den apt-get Befehl, damit er die Pakete nochmal herunterlaedt...oder wie gesagt, auf packages.ubuntu.com zusammen suchen.
<Hiege> soo bis denne und nochmal danke jokrebel_
<imox> na is nen 13.04er gibts ja kein support mehr also lädt der nischt mehr runter :( 
<Robert_Zenz> imox, ahso, ja...na dann viel Spasz mit packages.ubuntu.com...
<imox> Robert_Zenz: ok danke ich werds mal versuchen 
<PBeck> imox: hängt der rechner am netz?
<bekks> imox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kubine> Title: EOLUpgrades - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<PBeck> an was kann es liegen, wenn unity bei der supertaste keine anwendungen mehr findet? ist mir nun bisher zweimal passiert. Nach einem reboot ging es dann wieder (wahrscheinlich auch nach einem erneuten anmelden)
<imox> kann mir mal jemand sagen warum auf dem gleichen OS mit der gleichen LibreOffice version was nicht geht was beim andren geht?
<k1l> plugins, -extras, etc installiert? andere sachen? worum gehts genau?
<imox> ich habe einmal die 14.04er in ner VM also auf dem Server und dann jetzt zum testen at home in ner VM die 14.04er und auf beiden die gleiche LibreOffice version 4.0.2.2. installiert bei mir kann ich den mysql connector installieren (als libreoffice extension) auf dem anderen sagt der mit ?Die Extension ?.. bla lba bla ist nicht lauffähig? 
<|Frodo|> imox: unterschiedliche configs, unterschiedliche sekundär-pakete/-programme?  /me kann da nur raten...
<k1l> liste mal die PPAs von beiden systemen auf
<imox> das eine system hab ich halt von 13.04 auf 14.04 gebracht und das andere is ne frische installiertin 
<imox> k1l: wozu soll das wichtig sein? 
<imox> gibts nen befehl um alle ppas aufzulisten? 
<k1l> weil wenn du irgend einen schmuh installiert hast aus 3rd party quellen der genau da reingreift? z..b andere mysql versionen etc etc etc
<k1l> "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<imox> wieso mysql version? 
<imox> k1l: nana gibt ja noch anderes files
<imox> k1l: beides leer
<k1l> ja wenn du da andere pakete quer installiert hast wird es schwierig das nachzuvollziehen
<imox> hab ich nicht 
<imox> das ist doch libreoffice
<imox> da will ich die extension installieren 
<k1l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=trusty&searchon=names&keywords=libreoffice   "das libreoffice"? ich seh da 97 treffer
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- libreoffice (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<imox> nein hatte ich geschrieben auf beiden 4.0.2.2
<imox> k1l: http://downloadarchive.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/old/4.0.2.2/deb/x86/
<kubine> Title: Index of /libreoffice/old/4.0.2.2/deb/x86 (at downloadarchive.documentfoundation.org)
<k1l> und ich hatte geschrieben, dass es noch verschiedene zusatzpakete gibt.
<k1l> achso, fremdpaket? na dann frag mal den libreoffice support
<imox> k1l: auf dem einen ubuntu gehts aber
<jokrebel_> nein nein
<jokrebel_> imox: Aber nicht mit selber veralteter Version
<imox> kann ich einfach die home user auf ein anderes ubuntu kopieren? 
<imox> vorrausgesetzt gleihes ubuntu
<imox> gleiche version und so klar kann immer was schief laufen aber ob es im prinzip funktionieren osllte?
<Robert_Zenz> imox, ich hab mein /home Verzeichnis seit 2006, glaub' ich.
<imox> alles klar
<imox> thx
<_moep_> < imox> vorrausgesetzt gleihes ubuntu <. das wird teilweise problematisch weil . dirs anders heißen. mir fällt ad-hoc ffmpeg ein, das nun Libav heißt. Oder Libre/Openoffice
<bekks> libreoffice ist nicht openoffice.
<imox> _moep_: wieso wirds problematisch wenns das gleiche ubuntu ist ;) ?
<k1l_> imox: es ist ja nicht das gleiche
<imox> ja ok 
<_moep_> imox: ahh ich nahm an, dass neue version^^
<k1l_> wahrscheinlich  brauch die alte version von deinem fremdpaket sachen, die bei dem neuen 14.04 install nicht mehr vorhanden sind
<imox> and try and error :D
<Conan174> nabend, könnt mir jemand verraten wie ich dem chrome ständig mässsig im root modus läuft? 
<bekks> Was ist "root modus"?
<Conan174> ist ein ubuntu server der nur ein user hat
<Conan174> -.- su
<Conan174> parong
<bekks> Man lässt nichts als root laufen was nicht zwingend root benötigt.
<bekks> Un ein Browser als root öffnet Sicherheitslücken die du nicht haben willst.
<Conan174> is klar, aber geht nicht anders
<Robert_Zenz> Conan174, was ist "maessig"?
<bekks> Es geht anders.
<bekks> Leg einen weiteres User an, fertig.
<Conan174> ok thema fertig
<Conan174> wie kann ich es chrome beibringen
<bekks> Mit einem non-root User.
<Conan174> will aber nicht
<Conan174> möchte ich aber nicht anlegen
<bekks> Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Glück.
<Conan174> "Viele dank für deine hilfe"
<bekks> "gerne"
<Conan174> hat sich erledigt chrome läuft jetzte
<k1l_> chrome als root? o_O
<bekks> Wenn man sich unbedingt in den Fuß schiessen will, kann man das durchaus tun. Davon ist abzuraten, aber es ist möglich :)
<Guest29131> moin
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-14
<rincewind> Hallo, ich habe hier ein Acer Aspire V5-573G unter Xubuntu 14.04 , Intel basiert mit Optimus. Alles läuft grandios, aber der laptop wacht Nacht spontan aus dem Suspend auf. Irgendeien Ahnung wie ich das behebe/das Problem eingrenze?
<rincewind> ok, 2:30 ist wahrscheinlich die falsche Zeit das zu fragen :D
<LupusE> g'morgen
<PachiriSuu> servus
<SpeeFak_> kann mir jmd sagen wie an die keycodes der fernbedienungseingaben zum erstellen der lircd.conf komme ?
<stevieh> das ist eigentlich im rahmen des vdr projektes sehr gut beschrieben.
<SpeeFak_> da such ich seit 3 tagen wie bekloppt
<SpeeFak_> alles steh drin was auto config und  das kopieren von files von wo nach wo ist
<SpeeFak_> aber nirgentwo finde ich eine info wie ich die lircd.conf anhand von den events unter //dev/input/eventX anlege
<SpeeFak_> meine FB geht mit den codes seit 14.04 nicht mehr und es feheln 3 tasten
<SpeeFak_> evtest erkennt die tasten alle aber was zum teufel muss ich in lircd.conf eintragen ? 
<SpeeFak_> die alten einträge sehn nach hexcodes aus
<SpeeFak_> und wie komme ich an die verdammten hexcodes ?
<SpeeFak_> das steht nirgentwo, nur die ganze automatikscheisse *grml
<PachiriSuu> servus
<zeitsofa> SpeeFak_: würde dir das hier ggf. helfen? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/mythbuntu-lirc-generator.1.html ka ob es das .Deb auch in 14.04 noch gibt :/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: mythbuntu-lircrc-generator - lircrc generation tool for use on (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<SpeeFak_> zeitsofa, nicht wirklich :/ ne lircrc brauch ich nicht
<SpeeFak_> ich brauch die hexcode der tasten damit ich die in die lircd.conf eintragen kann
<zeitsofa> xev?
<SpeeFak_> die ganze autscheisse kotzt mich grd nur noch an, nix halbes und nix ganzes
<zeitsofa> check mal xev aus
<SpeeFak_> xev dacht ich auch schon nur dann muss ich ne desktop sessoin am server installireen
<SpeeFak_> bis jetzt ist da nur xbmc sand anone drauf
<zeitsofa> ok
<SpeeFak_> es muss doch ein gotverdammtes terminal tool geben mit dem die hexcodes auslesen kann
<SpeeFak_> habs vor 3 jahren doch auch gemacht wenn ich nur wüsste wie ...
<zeitsofa> SpeeFak_: Verwenden von 'inputlirc'?
<zeitsofa> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lirc
<kubine> Title: Lirc › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tbd> moin
<SpeeFak> soo ich glaub ich komm der sache näher : http://www.vdr-portal.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=1199375#post1199375
<kubine> Title: XBMC- Einfacher Tastendruck -> Doppelte eingabe // Ubuntu 14.04 // inputlirc // irw gibt pro taste 1 event an - wo liegt der fehler - Fernbedienungen - VDR Portal (at www.vdr-portal.de)
<SpeeFak> zeitsofa, alles schon durch
<SpeeFak> zeitsofa, die chronologie des grauens *fg
<SpeeFak> zeitsofa, http://speefak.sytes.net/oss_lifestyle/fernbedienung-mit-lirc-einrichten/ das wird die dokumentation ;)
<kubine> Title: Fernbedienung mit lirc einrichten | OpenSource is a lifestyle … (at speefak.sytes.net)
<SpeeFak> mit inputlirc gehen wie gesagt 3 tasten nicht und ich hab immer 2 eingaben bei einem tastendruck, wenn ich lircd.conf nutze ist das nicht der fall
<digitaloktay> so partitionen eingestellt
<digitaloktay> 120 win 120 buntu, rest daten
<digitaloktay> !optimus
<SpeeFak> digitaloktay, MB ? so viel !!!?????
<digitaloktay> nein GB
<SpeeFak> ich hab 25 für win7 und 12 für ubuntu
<SpeeFak> meinte ja gb ;')
<digitaloktay> könnte auch win und buntu klein den rest als home 
<digitaloktay> aber lieber ntfs weil win auch zugreifen mus
<digitaloktay> s
<digitaloktay> muss ich dann optirun aktivieren? oder geht das automatisch
<digitaloktay> !wiki optimus
<SpeeFak> für win hab ich ne 2te ntf partiton je nach plattengröße von 750 gb sind nochma 200gb für win als LW d
<SpeeFak> rest als linux home
<SpeeFak> so bleiben die dd images schön klein ;)
<Valsimot> Hallo zusammen, ich bin mehr oder weniger neu in der Linuxwelt und bin gerade dabei, Ubuntu 14 neben Windows 7 zu installieren. Wenn alles gut läuft, wachsen meine Kids ohne Windows auf. ;-) Ich bin im Augenblick im Installer am Punkt "Installationsart" und nach Durchsicht des dual-boot wiki Artikels dennoch nicht sicher, was ich machen soll. Ich habe zwei HDDs, eine 3TB (/dev/sda) mit...
<Valsimot> ...Programmen und Daten von Windows und eine SSD mit 124 GB mit Windows auf /dev/sdb2 und sdb3 habe ich freigehalten für Ubuntu. Ich wähle letztere aus für die Installation, aber welches Gerät ist das für die Bootloader-Installation?
<Valsimot> Die Voreinstellung für die Bootloader-Installation ist /dev/sda, also die Daten und Programm HDD. Was genau passiert, wenn ich diese ausgewählt lasse, werden die Daten darauf gelöscht?
<bekks> sda - damit dein Rechner dann auch grub statt windows booted, und du in grub dann Windows auswählen kannst.
<bekks> Der MBR sind die ersten 448 Bytes der Festplatte.
<bekks> Und dort steht nur drin, wo denn "ein bisschen mehr" zu finden ist, dass dann gebooted werden kann.
<Valsimot> Ok, d.h. es geht nicht um die angelegten ntfs Partitionen, sondern den ...eh, "Aufhänger" für das Laden.
<bekks> Sozusagen, ja.
<Valsimot> Vielen Dank
<Valsimot> Okayy.... Grub konnte nicht auf /dev/sda installiert werden. "Dies ist ein schwerwiegender Fehler" ... yikes?
<Valsimot> Der Installer ist abgestürzt. Fehlerbericht erstellen, schließen... keine Reaktion. Shit? :-)
<Valsimot> Erste Regel missachtet... Installationsmedium auf Fehler prüfen. 
<tododoc> moin kurzfrage darf ich in diesem channel auch kleine fragen zu lubuntu stellen ?
<k1l> ja
<tododoc> Wie kann ich bei lubuntu die Auflösung ändern. ich kenne bisher nur ubuntu und habe jetzt mal einer testumgebung lubuntu installiert. das system meint das ich nur 800x600 fahren kann. ubuntu fährt die normale Auflösung  meines pb
<SunTsu> tododoc: Was für eine Testumgebung ist das denn?
<tododoc> pb parallales
<_moep_> o.O(plumbum)O.o
<tododoc> MacBook Pro mit Parallels
<SunTsu> tododoc: da brauchst Du im Normalfall einen passenden Grafiktreiber der das ermöglichst. lubuntu ist übrigens auch nur ubuntu nur mit anderem Windowmanager als default
<tododoc> also wenn lubuntu auf die gleichen treiber wie ubuntu zugreift, sollte er das display doch erkennen.
<k1l> klappt denn ubuntu in diesem parallels ding?
<tododoc> hup gleich auf anhieb alles
<SunTsu> tododoc: Hast Du denn die Parallels Tools installiert?
<tododoc> nein bei beiden system nicht 
<SunTsu> tododoc: solltest Du aber tun, das könnte bei der Auflösung helfen
<tododoc> ok ich test es, dachte es liegt vielleicht an einer config.
<SunTsu> Bei allen virtuellen Maschinen die ich kenne braucht es Tools oder sowas damit die virtuelle GraKa sinnvoll funktioniert
<tododoc> ja für die 3d Funktionen ja , aber das system sollte genauso wie ubuntu die grundfunktionen nutzen 
<tododoc> wenn ich intel atom rechnet als terminal client für rcp nutzen möchte ist lubuntu die beste version aus der ubuntu Gruppe, oder sind andere Versionen besser
<k1l> ja, das ist am meisten "leichtgewicht"
<tododoc> ok tolls installiert, nach reboot keine Änderung 
<tododoc> 800x600
<tododoc> wie schaut es denn jetzt bei lubuntu aus, nutz das system configs die man anpassen kann wie bei xconf
<k1l> klar nutzt das configs. die frage ist eher was du genau configen willst
<tododoc> die Auflösung, ich denke es liegt nicht am treiber. mein verdacht er erkennt das display nicht 
<k1l> tododoc: lubuntu nutzt das gleiche basis system wie ubuntu. nur ist lubuntu wesentlich abgespeckter. also auch viele automatismen greifen dannn nicht
<k1l> guck doch erstmal, was du für deinen mac parallels kram da für sachen brauchst. wahrscheinlich kannst du da einfach pakete nachinstallieren
<tododoc> dann versuche ich mal xrandr
<k1l> tododoc: nein, du hast es nicht verstanden. anstatt erstmal drauf loszufummeln mach dich doch schlau warum das bei ubuntu klappt mit deinem mac kram.
<bekks> Ob das Display erkannt wurde steht in der Xorg.0.log
<tododoc>  dazu müsste ich wissen wie die displaysteuerung funktioniert.
<tododoc> ok bekks ich schau
<tododoc> unter lubuntu gibts keine /etc/X11 ordner
<bekks> Macht nichts. Dort liegt kein Log.
<tododoc> bekks, er findet nur 800x600 display
<bekks> Schieb das Log bitte mal in einen Pastebin.
<tododoc> paste.ubuntuusers.de/418817/
<tododoc> das liest sich bei 800x600 richtig spannend
<tododoc> bin kurz afk
<tododoc> re
<tododoc> und bekks hast noch was gefunden im past
<bekks> Welche Graphikhardware hast Du?
<tododoc> bekks, NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
<bekks> Dann würde ich auch mal den passenden Treiber installieren. :)
<bekks> fbdev und vesa sind nicht ganz so prall.
<tododoc> ich habe als Vorlage auch ubuntu genommen 
<bekks> Vorlage? Ist das eine VM?
<tododoc> ja 
<bekks> Mit welcher Virtualisierungsprodukt?
<tododoc> MacBook Pro M/2009
<tododoc> mir parallels
<bekks> Dann installier die Parallel Tools in der VM.
<tododoc> habe ich 
<bekks> Dann hast du ein Parallels Problem, weil a) entweder die Installation der Tools schiefgelaufen ist oder b) die Parallel Tools bringen keine Grafiktreiber mit.
 * bekks würde ja VirtualBox an Stelle von Parallels benutzen.
 * SunTsu auch
<tododoc> hum ubuntu läuft
<tododoc> auch ohne tools
<bekks> Ja, das steht ja auch außer Frage.
<tododoc> ok danke 
<Longbottom> tododoc: Wenn ubuntu läuft, warum installierst du dann nicht den lubuntu-desktop unter ubuntu nach?
<tododoc> das währe ne Idee, ich teste es 
<sieste> hi, wie kann ich mein ubuntu per sprache steuern? 
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-15
<Rochvellon> sieste: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Simon
<kubine> Title: Simon › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<schnuppi> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen was ein spiegelserver ist?
<Rochvellon> schnuppi: ein spiegelserver hält von den daten eine exakte kopie der daten eines anderen servers. quasi wie ein raid 1 für die daten in einem rechner, nur dass das "raid" über 2 rechner gebildet wird
<schnuppi> ah ok, ich versuche gerade eine pxe netzwerk installation und er bekommt einfach nicht den spiegelserver..
<Rochvellon> hat den vorteil, dass zum einen redundanz vorhanden ist und die last auch entsprechend verteilt werden kann
<schnuppi> muss ich wohl die iso entpacken!?
<schnuppi> wenn ich die iso dirkt reinlade hab ich nicht genung arbeitsspeicher
<Rochvellon> schnuppi: soweit ich lese, ist der pxe-boot von isos nicht ganz trivial, zumal es wohl auch vom ersteller abhängt, ob sich das image starten lässt, indem er alle benötigten pakete in die iso einbindet
<schnuppi> auch wenn ich die netboot, von wiki ubuntu nehme bekomme ich den spiegelserver nicht
<schnuppi> naja windows lebe hoch
<quatron> und das um 3:30 morgens =)
<schnuppi> ne 3:33
<schnuppi> uhr
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Luyin> moin
<Luyin> ich kann doch kde parallel zu unity installiert haben, aber ohne die programme von unity/gnome gegen die von kde auszutauschen, richtig?
<dadrc> "Die Programme"?
<Luyin> dadrc: die standardanwendungen
<Luyin> kopete statt pidgin zB. also ich meine man kann kde als DE verwenden, ohne die standardanwendungen mitzuinstallieren, wenn ich die hinweise im uu-wiki richtig verstanden hab
<dadrc> kann man machen, jo
<Luyin> sehr gut. danke :)
<stevieh1> sieht aber scheisse aus ;-)
<Luyin> lol
<ansgar1307> Hallo, ich kann auf meiner externen Festplatte (NTFS-formatiert) eine Datei nicht löschen:  rm: das Entfernen von »/home/ansgar/Videos/Video.mp4“ ist nicht möglich: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler
<stevieh> tja, dann schau mal, ob das unter windows geht.
<ansgar1307> Ich hab leider (nein, eigentlich nicht, nur in dem Fall, oder so) kein Windows mehr
<k1l> du hast home auf einer platte mit ntfs?
<stevieh> no mercy
<ansgar1307> k1l: Nein, das ist nur ein symlink
<ansgar1307> Aus /home/ansgar auf /media/ansgar/Elements/Videos
<stevieh> evtl. kannst du schauen, ob da was am fs zu reparieren ist
<dadrc> Kannst mal gucken, ob ntfsfix das wieder hinkriegt, aber eigentlich ist I/O meistens ein Hardwareproblem
<ansgar1307> Die Datei gehört zu einem Download, leider hat sich mein System während des Downloads aufgehängt und die Platte wurde nicht ordentlich ausgehängt
<ansgar1307> Ich hätte die auch schon längst mal neu formatiert, wenn ich genug internen Speicher hätte...
<tododoc> moin hat jemand erfahrung wie ich splaschtop streamer unter ubuntu 14.04 installiere
<musca> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/splashtop-streamer/
<kubine> Title: Splashtop Streamer for Ubuntu Linux (Beta) Ubuntu Apps Directory (at apps.ubuntu.com)
<musca> Oh, stop,  This version of the Splashtop Streamer supports Ubuntu version 12.10 and 12.04; currently there is no support for other versions of Ubuntu or other Linux distributions
<tododoc> wie kann ich den befehl rückgängig machen ? "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:realender/winconn"
<stevieh> ppa-purge
<tododoc> thx
<tododoc> -r entfernt das
<imox> hey leute kann mir jemand nen ethernet chipsatz sagen der auf jeden fall unterstützt wird ^^ ;) 
<imox> auch vom alten 2.6er kernel? 
<k1l> aber ppa-purge entfernt auch die pakete davon. das ist die besser lösung
<stevieh> das ganze rtl8139 zeugse eigentlich immer und die "normalen" Intels auch
<imox> stevieh: Realtek Chipsatz (RTL8169SC) mit höchster Kompatibilität sollte passen oder?
<stevieh> weiss nicht, kannste ja im 2.6er kernel schauen
<imox> wo schau ich da nach :D ? 
<stevieh> im Internett würd ich es probieren
<imox> stevieh: ;)
<f31n> hi, ich hab eben zum zweiten mal bei meinem debian system einen sehr spannenden fehler bekommen sobald ich verstärkt meine interne festplatte verwendet hatte und nun folgende fehlermeldung bekommen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7467306/ meine frage wäre, wenn ich unter windows einen bluescreen bekommen google ich nach der fehlermeldung um ein sinnvolles ergebnis zu bekommen ... bei welchen punkten ist es hier sinnvoll anzusetzten? (mir ist
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> f31n: da fragst du am besten nochmal im #debian-de channel :)
<jokrebel_> f31n: ...mal abgesehn davon, dass Dein Satz mitten drin aufhört -> ...sinnvoll anzusetzten? (mir ist
<jokrebel_> !512 > f31n 
<kubine> f31n: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<f31n> jokrebel_: danke für den hinweis hier der rest: (mir ist schon klar dass das hier der ubuntu channel ist, aber ich denke dass das fehlersuchen hier und dort ident ist)
<SpeeFak> simon interresant ;)
<SpeeFak> funktioniert daas denn halbwegs gut ?
<SpeeFak> ich denke an die samsung und apple software kommts nicht ran oder doch ?
<jokrebel_> SpeeFak: Falscher Kanal?
<SpeeFak> <Rochvellon> sieste: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Simon    wiso ?
<kubine> Title: Simon › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SpeeFak> testing wissen ist doch support *gg
<jokrebel_> SpeeFak: Las sich, als wollest Du auf ein Gespräch mit einem gewissen Simon antworten ;-)
<SpeeFak> lol ne ging umm sprach erkennung ;)
<SpeeFak> werd gleich einfach mal installieren
<SpeeFak> die 12.04 wird jetzt vorm 14.04 install zur testumgebung ;)
<stevieh> SpeeFak: es ist ungefähr Lichtjahre von Google und Apple entfernt
<SpeeFak> de facto als nicht produktiv nutzbar ?
<SpeeFak> me würde sein vdr damit ausrüsten wollen
<SpeeFak> wär schon cool wenn man die FB keycode auf befehle abbilden könnte
<stevieh> probier es mal aus, ich bin gespannt, was du sagst :-)
<SpeeFak> XBMC START TVMODE, XBMC SWITCH CHANNEL UP etc.
<SpeeFak> erstma FB an laufen bringen dann simon
<SpeeFak> ist der name an die hard 3 angelehnt ?
<SpeeFak> dda gibs doch auch son simon sagt
<SpeeFak> *gg
<k1l> das hat nicht die hard erfunden. das ist eine redewendung/spiel
<jokrebel_> gabs da nicht schon vor Jahrzehnte ein Lied drüber?
<jokrebel_> http://hitparade.ch/song/1910-Fruitgum-Co./Simon-Says-33
<kubine> Title: 1910 Fruitgum Co. - Simon Says - hitparade.ch (at hitparade.ch)
<tuorwork> hi, weis jemand obs http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html das auch auf deutsch gibt?
<kubine> Title: Bash Reference Manual (at www.gnu.org)
<stevieh> http://www.fedorawiki.de/index.php/Bash_Benutzerhandbuch_3.2_Start
<kubine> Title: Bash Benutzerhandbuch 3.2 Start – Fedorawiki.de (at www.fedorawiki.de)
<tuorwork> stevieh: ok danke!
<musca> tuorwork:  bei galileio gibt's ein deutsches openbook zur Shell-Programmierung http://openbook.galileocomputing.de/shell_programmierung/
<kubine> Title: Galileo Computing :: Shell-Programmierung (at openbook.galileocomputing.de)
<tuorwork> musca: danke!
<deem> hi. braucht der netzwerkmanager seit neustem sudo um da irgendwas zu bearbeiten? wenn ich in meinem xubuntu 14.04 oben in der leiste auf das netzwerk icon klicke, sind fast alle einträge ausgegraut. ich kann nur noch verbindungen trennen oder informationen anzeigen lassen, aber nichts mehr editieren
<k1l> das editieren darf man als nicht besitzer-user wenn in das häkchen für "alle benutzer dürfen das editieren" angeklickt ist
<deem> k1l: soweit komm ich schon gar nicht
<deem> k1l: ich kann in dem dropdown menü des netzwerkmanagers schon gar nichts auswählen, ausserdem bin ich der einzige user auf diesem system
<k1l> hmm. 
<deem> muss in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf ifupdown managed auf false oder true stehen?
<k1l> bei meinem 14.04 ubuntu steht das drin: "[main] // plugins=ifupdown,keyfile,ofono // dns=dnsmasq    (// für zeilenumbrüche)
<deem> mehr nicht? das dnsmasq hab ich auskommentiert, weil ich das nicht haben will
<k1l> [ifupdown]// managed=false 
<k1l> (das hat sich da rausgeschlichen :) )
<deem> hmm
<deem> ich stell das mal auf false um
<deem> nö. keine veränderung
<deem> k1l: ist das bei dir eine frische installation?
<k1l> war eine 14.04 beta installation
<deem> ok. bei mir war es eine 13.04 installation. aber schon ein wenig seltsam. das ist erst seit ein paar tagen wohl so. anfänglich ging das noch wunderbar und ich habe danach weder an netzconfig noch am netzwerkmanager was geändert
<deem> k1l: kannst du mir kurz sagen in welchen gruppen du bist?
<k1l> k1l adm disk lp fax cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare vboxusers
<deem> hm.. so der große unterschied ist da nicht
<deem> k1l: reboot tut gut. so scheint es
<k1l> :)
<deem> kann man dem netzwerkmanager eigentlich options mitgeben? sowas wie "options rotate" und "options timeout:3"?
<B12f13> Nabend @ all
<leszek> hi
<erni> hallo, ich hab ein problem mit rsync...
<erni> rsync -arvu /var/www/html /BACKUP_LOCAL/ kopiert mir die Daten immer anstatt zu prüfen ob es die Daten schon gibt
<erni> sprich es sind da 5000 dateien drin und das kopieren dauert 30 min.
<erni> ich änder 2 dateien (zum testen) und es läuft wieder 30 min. und kopiert alles
<erni> hallo, jemand da?
<dadrc> schon
<dadrc> a schließt r mit ein, aber sonst wüsste ich spontan nichts
<k1l> welches filesystem hat  denn die backup platte?
<questor_> moin. wenn beim booten der watchdog zuschlägt und ich immer wieder crashes mit unterschiedlichen callstacks und immer aus interrupts raus bekomme, deutet das auf hardware-defekt hin?
<dadrc> Wofür eigentlich das u?
<dadrc> questor_, würd ich spontan vermuten, ja
<Robert_Zenz> questor_, kann sein. Bootet ein Live-System? Geht's der Platte gut?
<questor_> auf dem irq-callstack steht meistens was mit "try_to_wake_up" drin, so als ob die cpu0 geht und wenn die anderen dazu geschaltet werden sollen setzt es aus
<k1l> dadrc: -u überspringt dateien die im ziel neuer sind
<questor_> ich lade gerade ein image runter um live-system zu testen, melde mich dann wieder...
<questor_> platte == ssd
<questor_> wenn das system mal läuft, dann über mehrere stunden ohne probleme
<Robert_Zenz> erni, was ist denn das Ziel? -u vergleicht die Zeitstempel wenn ich die man page richtig lese, stimmen die dort denn?
<erni> scheinbar ja aber die sind dank -a 1:1 gleich
<k1l> oder das ziel hat gar kein managment für rsync brauchbare daten.
<erni> aber dennoch kopiert er das ganze geraffel immer wieder
<erni> ext4 -> ext4
<erni> ich probiere grad -pgo
<erni> damit sollte die kopie einen neueren zeitstempel bekommen und ich hoffe dann greift -u endlich
<erni> aber eigentlich sollte -a doch auch nicht so doof sein und daten kopieren die 1:1 gleich sind 
<erni> gibt es noch eine möglichkeit einen cronjob von root laufen zu lassen als normaler user?
<erni> ups, falscher chat
<erni> sorry
<questor_> laptop läuft von live-image aus :/
<questor_> wenn er nicht bootet kommt unter anderem "ACPI:....CPU4: failed to get CPU APIC ID."
<leszek> questor_: hilft evtl. die bootoption noapic ? 
<questor_> okay, werd mich mal einlesen was das macht und wie ich die setze :)
<questor_> was bedeutet es wenn die option helfen würde?
<questor_> das ganze system lief stabil bis vor 4 tage ungefähr. (jaja, ich hab natürlich "nichts" gemacht ;) )
<Robert_Zenz> questor_, das irgendwas jetzt schief ist. Ist das ein altes Brett?
<questor_> naja, superdupermaschine ist es nicht. laptop mit corei5
<leszek> questor_: im bootmanager kannst du mit e den editiermodus aufrufen und in der linux zeile ganz am ende als option einfügen
<questor_> ah, danke!
<leszek> questor_: einige rechner haben das nicht richtig implementiert, deshalb muss es ausgeschaltet werden
<leszek> und das macht diese kernel option
<questor_> okay, würde ich verstehen wenn ich auf nen neuen kernel gegangen wäre o.ä.
<questor_> wobei ich zugeben muss: ich hatte vor nem halben jahr schonmal das problem das der nicht richtig hochgefahren ist
<Robert_Zenz> questor_, mit dem gleichen?
<questor_> mal im bios hängen geblieben, mal beim bootmenu
<questor_> nein, mit einem anderen kernel
<questor_> und ich glaub sogar auch bei windows
<Robert_Zenz> questor_, ich meinte gleiches Problem. ;) Was war damals die Loesung?
<leszek> Ich vermute solange neustarten bis es geht :P
<questor_> robert: achso, nicht ganz
<questor_> robert: wie gesagt, damals hing er im bios. jetzt kackt er erst beim linux-kernel booten ab
<Robert_Zenz> questor_, ja, aber wurde damals was gemacht?
<questor_> nö. irgendwann war es weniger und dann wieder weg
<questor_> kernel-downgrade scheint zu helfen
<questor_> keine ahnung warum
<questor_> aber: DANKE! :)
<L1nuxN00b> test
<Robert_Zenz> L1nuxN00b, nope, funktioniert nicht.
<L1nuxN00b> schade, Robert :)
<digitaloktay> !nvidia
<kubine> digitaloktay: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<schnuppi> hallo @ alle
<Luyin> tag schnuppi 
<schnuppi> kann mir jemand paar tipps geben, wie ich lubuntu per netzwerk installieren kann!?
<schnuppi> ich komme zwar ins install modus rein usw. aber beim spiegelserver bleib ich immer wieder stehene
<k1l_> pxe install?
<schnuppi> ja
<k1l_> die ubuntuusers seite ist eigentlich ganz gut dafür. damit hab ich auch mal einen pxe install gemacht.
<schnuppi> ich hab die netboot von ubuntu wiki genommen
<schnuppi> die volle iso kann ich nicht ins pxe laden
<schnuppi> deshalb hab ich überlegt die iso zu splitten
<schnuppi> hm
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-16
<schnuppi> maas
<LupusE> moin moin
<ahs85> moin
<miup> Huhu, ich hoffe jemand hat eine Idee für mein "Problem". Ich bin momentan in einem Hotel, und hier habe ich leider nur eine 800er Leitung, zuhause steht mein kleiner Server über den ich per ssh den ganzen Datenverkehr abwickle, durch die kompression mit -C habe ich ca. 30-40% mehr durchsatz hinbekommen. Ich frage mich, ist noch mehr möglich? vielleicht mit anderen Tools oder ähnlichem?
<stevieh> nein
<miup> Oh, okay.
<miup> Naja, man kanns ja versuchen (:
<stevieh> miup: wenn du mp3 und mp4 überträgst hast du noch nich tmal 30-40% gewinn...
<miup> Wie kommst du auf mp3 und mp4?
<stevieh> als beispiel für komprimierte daten, die man schwerlich noch weiter komprimiert, wie du sicher weisst.
<miup> klar
<miup> das ist mir ja klar, ich frage mich nur ob es eine effizientere Methode als die von mir genannten gibt ;)
<stevieh> du kannst auch noch verschiedene kompressionen einstellen bei ssh... 
<musca> Du kannst z.B. beim Browsen die Daten reduzieren, in dem du die Bilder vom Browser ausblenden lässt.
<miup> Das Problem liegt einfach daran das heutige Webseiten zu 90% aus Bildern bestehen (was die Datenmenge angeht) und sich das bemerkbar macht beim surfen mit einer 800er Leitung
<stevieh> textbrowser ;-)
<miup> musca: das ist klar, aber viele Webseiten sind dann unleserlich. Leider
<musca> Luxusprobleme ;-)
<miup> wie gesagt, notfalls würde ich auf links2 ausweichen ;) aber ich "muss" das noch 2 wochen aushalten
<miup> musca: wenn man sich eine 75'000er Leitung gewöhnt ist ja ;)
<musca> wir teilen uns hier eine DSL 1500 Leitung
<miup> Luxusprobleme ;)
<miup> stevieh, das Kompressionslevel lässt sich nur unter ssh protokoll 1 einstellen
<stevieh> na dann
<miup> will ich aber ungern verwenden ;)
<miup> alternative wäre ja auch VPN + verschlüsselung, nur mit VPN's habe ich keine Erfahrung, daher frage ich ja ;)
<miup> s/verschlüsselung/komrimierung
<stevieh> wieso gehst du überhaupt übers heimnetz?
<miup> wie meinst du?
<miup> ob ich über einen Server im rz gehen soll?
<stevieh> warum überhaupt über einen Hop?
<miup> zwecks komprimierung
<stevieh> und du bist sicher, dass der uplink auf der anderen Seite schnell genug ist?
<miup> ca. 550 bis 600 kbyte
<miup> also fast 6 mal höher als mein downlink hier
<miup> müsste ausreichen
<musca> miup:  die Bilder in Webseite sind doch jpeg oder png kompromiert
<stevieh> kannst ja mal ausprobieren, ob es ohne schneller ist
<miup> hab ich schon, ist es eben nicht
<miup> Das surfen ist gefühlt schneller und der Download von einem random download hat ca. 30-40 kbyte/sec mehr gebracht
<miup> <-- Futtern, nachher wieder da
<smeexs> ich hab eine audio cd die nicht eingehängt werden kann , ich denke wegen dem kopierschutz 
<stevieh> ne, das würde mich wundern.
<smeexs> ich möchte sie mir nur anhören , hab im moment sonst keinen cd player
<stevieh> und was heisst "eingehängt"?
<smeexs> laufwerk einhängen
<stevieh> eigentlich schiebst du sie rein und der player spielt sie
<smeexs> das is eine promotion cd von einem freund der eine band hat
<stevieh> na, vielleicht hat er ja ne kaputte CD gebrannt. Haste keine andere da zum Testen?
<smeexs> es geht nur um die eine cd (keine selbstgebrannte sondern aus dem studio ) die anderen funktionieren
<smeexs> ich dachte es gibt vielleicht einen codec den ich nachinstallieren könnte damit ich mir das ding wenigstens anhören kann
<smeexs> mein einzig anderer cd player is mir letztes wochenende abgeraucht
<smeexs> na macht nichts , wenns keine einfache/schnelle lösung gibt hör ich sie mir wo anders an
<miup> smeexs: am besten schaust du mal im Forum nach multimedia codecs und installierst alle nach die du finden kannst ;)
<smeexs> ubuntuusers forum ?
<smeexs> ich denk nur die werden mir wenig helfen , ums abspielen gehts ja nicht , es geht ums einhängen. mom ich mach einen screen von der fehlermeldung
<miup> du könntest auch mal ne iso davon erstellen und die versuchen ein zu binden, aber das löst das problem wahrscheinlich auch nicht, hast du andere CD's im gleichen Laufwerk getestet?
<smeexs> http://members.chello.at/smeexs/pics/audiocd.png
<smeexs> ich test noch mal zur sicheheit
<smeexs> andere original cd funktioniert
<stevieh> zeig mal dmesg, wenn du das dingens einbindest?
<smeexs> hab ich doch gerade
<stevieh> dmesg nicht das bildchen
<stevieh> vielleicht auch mal cdrdao probieren
<smeexs> egal , ich hör sie mir wo anders an , wegen einer cd möcht ich nicht so einen aufwand treiben 
<foofoobar> Hi. Looking for a tool to extract a clip from a dvd
<stevieh> handbrake & pitivi
<foofoobar> stevieh, the handbrake ppa is returns a 404 :/ ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<stevieh> this is ubuntu _de_ but you can use almost anything to rip a dvd and then a video editor
<dasjoe> Handbrake kann sowas, zusammen mit libdvdread4
<foofoobar> Ah sorry, dachte ich bin in ubuntu
<foofoobar> Ich möchte halt nicht die ganze DVD rippen sondern nur einen Clip davon
<stevieh> kost doch nix, erst rippen, dann schneiden
<foofoobar> Dachte es geht einfacher.. Naja dann schau ich mal wie ich handbrake installiert bekomme
<foofoobar> danke für die tipps
<dasjoe> "apt-get install handbrake"? :)
<foofoobar> dasjoe, geht nur für 14.04
<foofoobar> und das ppa für die drunter ist nicht verfügbar
<stevieh> im prinzip kannste auch den ts vom passenden kapitel kopieren und dann mit vlc schnippeln.
<foofoobar> Ich hab hier ne .VOB datei gefunden
<foofoobar> Ich versuche die mal mit ffmpeg zu konvertieren
<tuxiano> Hallo, ich habe mal wieder eine Frage zu sed ... Ich habe viele Dateien die einer bestimmten Logik im Dateinamen folgen, so z.B. ABC_Zahl_XYZ. Und ich brauche eine Liste mit dem Teil vor "_Zahl_", in diesem Beispiel also "ABC".
<_moep_> ABC ist nicht immer gleich oder?
<tuxiano> Nein
<tuxiano> Also, ja es nicht immer gleich
<tuxiano> Es könnte also auch DEF sein
<tuxiano> und von diesen Prefixen brauche ich eine Liste
<_moep_> sind es immer 3 buchstaben?
<tuxiano> nein
<_moep_> gut, dann fällt mir ad-hoc nix ein ;)
<tuxiano> jeje
<tuxiano> ok
<pere_> hallo folgendes problem: ubuntu 14.04 lts und ein canon pixma ip 4500 drucker wollen nicht so wie ich will. installation o.k. testseite auch ok. jedoch druckt er falsche farben wenn ich aus photoshop (wine) heraus drucke. woran kann das liegen?
<geser> tuxiano: sind die alle in einem Verzeichnis?
<dadrc> `awk -F_ '{print $1}' | sort | uniq` oder `cut -d_ -f1 | sort | uniq`
<tuxiano> Jo
<tuxiano> geser: Ja die Dateen sind in einem Verzeichnis
<dadrc> tuxiano: `ls -1 /path/ | cut -d_ -f1 | sort | uniq`
<dadrc> also, ls -<eins>, nicht ls -<kleines L>
<tuxiano> dadrc: Erkennt der den Teil vor "_Zahl_"?
<dadrc> Nimmt halt alles vor dem ersten Unterstrich
<tuxiano> ok, leder sind da noch mehr unterstriche davor. Hier mal ein konkreteres Beispiel: 0+0 abc_def_ghi_jkl_1_§ bla bla
<tuxiano> und hier brauche ich den teil "0+0 abc_def_ghi_jkl"
<dadrc> urghs.
<geser> echo "0+0 abc_def_ghi_jkl_1_§ bla bla" | sed -re "s/(.*)_[0-9]+_.*/\1/"
<tuxiano> wow, super
<geser> ls -1 /path/ | sed -re "s/(.*)_[0-9]+_.*/\1/" | sort -u
<pere_> ich noch mal: kann das ein cups-problem sein?
<tuxiano> vielen herzlichen Dank
<dadrc> pere_, wenn es mit nativen Programmen sauber funktioniert und mit Wine nicht, ist wohl eher Wine schuld.
<pere_> ok, habe ihn in wine gelöscht. mach jetzt nen reboot und installiere ihn dann neu
<pere_> bis gleich
<pere> also ich nochmal mit dem canon drucker problem
<pere> reboot hat nichts gebracht
<pere> jetzt gehe ich nach der anleitung hier vor http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker
<kubine> Title: Canon-Drucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<pere> so bin ich vorgegangen: ppa hinzugefügt
<pere> jetzt brauche ich die datei cnijfilter-ip4500series_2.80-1_i386.deb die soll es wohl auf der jp-seite geben. Gibt es aber leider nicht
<ghostcube> pere: http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/InkJet/PIXMA_iP_series/PIXMA_iP4500.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:13-738157&page=1&type=download
<kubine> Title: PIXMA iP4500 (at www.canon-europe.com)
<ghostcube> o.O
<ghostcube> da gibts dann en tar da is alles drin
<pere> link?
<ghostcube> hä?
<ghostcube> warn joke oder?
<pere> ich suche die seite ab nach dem tar
<ghostcube> da is untewn en download button
<ghostcube> -.-
<pere> gefunden
<pere> also, das funktioniert alles nicht. die tar datei habe ich bereits installiert. ich bin auch jetzt super genervt. wäre es möglich dass sich einer meiner einer mal annimmt und schritt für schritt die schritte durchgeht?
<pere> das hier ist das problem: cnijfilter-ip4500series : Hängt ab von: libtiff4 (> 3.9.5-3~) ist aber nicht installierbar
<pere> und dann hier her: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-drivers-for-canon-printers-pixma-ip-series-on-ubuntu-14-0413-1013-0412-1012-04-linux-mint-16151413-pear-os-87-and-elementary-os-0-2/
<kubine> Title: How to Install Drivers for Canon Printers PIXMA IP Series on Ubuntu 14.04/13.10/13.04/12.10/12.04, Linux Mint 16/15/14/13, Pear OS 8/7 And Elementary OS 0.2 | LinuxG.net (at linuxg.net)
<pere> genau
<pere> wget http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/tiff3/libtiff4_3.9.7-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb ist gemacht
<pere> aber bei dem sudo dpkg -i libtiff4_3.9.7-2ubuntu1_i386.deb kommt: dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten des Archivs libtiff4_3.9.7-2ubuntu1_i386.deb (--install):
<pere>  Auf das Archiv kann nicht zugegriffen werden: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<pere> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<pere>  libtiff4_3.9.7-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<pere> das ist das problem
<TheInfinity> pere: schau mal auf den dateinamen Oo
<pere> also ist doch die 64bit datei herunter geladen worden und nicht die 32bit version die ich brauche
<pere> genau
<pere> und woher bekomme ich die 32bit datei?
<pere> ..die ich doch brauche
<TheInfinity> packages.ubuntu.com
<pere> datei heruntergeladen und auch dpkg hat funktioniert. aber jetzt wieder Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<pere>  cnijfilter-ip4500series : Hängt ab von: libtiff4 (> 3.9.5-3~) ist aber nicht installierbar
<pere> E: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte Pakete.
<TheInfinity> pere: manuell pakete drüber installieren ist auch meist eher ungesund.
<TheInfinity> pere: welche ubuntu version hast du überhaupt?
<pere> ich bin auch jetzt an einem punkt angelangt wo ich gar nicht mehr weiss wo ich jetzt bin. deshalb nochmal die frage ob mir jemand helfen kann?
<pere> infinity: 14.04 lts
<TheInfinity> und dann installierst du dir eine uralte libttf aus raring? Oo
<pere> gib mir doch bitte mal den link zu der aktuellen
<TheInfinity> die war bereits installiert.
<TheInfinity> und sowas macht man IMMER über den paketmanager.
<TheInfinity> nicht manuell.
<pere> ok, also suche ich in synaptic nach libtiff4, richtig?
<TheInfinity> die anleitung klingt auch eher … gruselig.
<TheInfinity> yep.
<TheInfinity> und das reinstallierst du dann.
<TheInfinity> und dann schnappst du dir irgendwen anderes der das zuende macht, ich bin jetzt sporteln. :)
<TheInfinity> ich gehe aber davon aus dass die treiber mit 14.04 schlicht nicht gehen, die pakete sind uralt.
<pere> libtiff 4 findet er nicht. gibt es nicht. nur libtiff4.dev und die datei ist bereits installiert
<TheInfinity> das ppa ist das letzte mal vor 29 wochen mit paketen befüllt worden. da gabs 14.04 noch gar nicht.
<pere> also auf deutsch gesagt: ich habe keine chance mit 14.04 heute noch meinen drucker zum laufen zu bekommen?
<TheInfinity> schon, aber nicht mit der fremdquelle.
<TheInfinity> brauchst halt aktuelle pakete.
<TheInfinity> so. nun wirklich sport. vllt ist ja in den nächsten stunden wer hier der sich mit canon zeugs n bissl auskennt. oder du googlest selbst mal. :)
<pere> vielen dank infinity.
<Argh> Moin, moin, moin!
<Argh> Moin, moin, moin!
<digitaloktay> so ein mist, nach kernel update wird beim efi bios das cd laufwerk nicht mehr angezeigt
<digitaloktay> !efi
<kubine> digitaloktay: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement
<dadrc> Das klingt erstmal unwahrscheinlich, dass das zusammenhängt
<jokrebel_> away
<jokrebel_> ups
<jokrebel_> Namd
<Petra3> test
<Petra3> Hallo, gaaaanz großes Problem. eine super wichtige Speicherkarte mit superwichtigen Fotos wird nicht erkennt. ich habe hier http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418827/ lsusb, fdisk -l , lspci und dmsg ausgegeben. kann hier irgendjemand meine Bilder retten??? bitte, bitte, bitte!!!
<kubine> Title: Speicherkarte defekt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<digitaloktay> dadrc, ja hab jetzt gelesen da soll angeblich das nvram überschrieben worden sein
<oktay-asus> dadrc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474274/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Petra3> Hu, hu! - niemand da, der eine Idee hat???
<oktay-asus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474275/ hier efibootmgr
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> Petra3, mit photorec könntest du eine chance haben, das ist genau dafür da
<Petra3> das Problem ist, das die Speicherkarte gar nicht angezeigt wird :-(
<ppq> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Schritt_f%C3%BCr_Schritt
<kubine> Title: PhotoRec Schritt für Schritt - CGSecurity (at www.cgsecurity.org)
<dasjoe> Petra3: photorec auf ein dd-Abbild der Speicherkarte anwenden und schonmal das Portemonnaie bereit halten wenn's doch zum Datenretter gehen muss
<oktay-asus> ich weiß nicht mehr weiter
<oktay-asus> sehe keine cd laufwerk mehr im bios
<nagetier> Petra3, .. und künftig von solch wichtigen Daten eine Sicherung haben
<Petra3> die karte kommt direkt aus der Digitalkammera...
<nagetier> Petra3, das hindert einen nicht daran eine Sicherung davon abzulegen
<dasjoe> Petra3: deine Karte scheint /dev/sdb zu sein. Mach von dem Blockgerät mit dd ein Abbild und arbeite auf dem Abbild weiter, nicht direkt auf der Karte
<Petra3> das hört sich gut an! wie mache ich mit "dd" ein Abbild?
<oktay-asus> schade wenn das laptop eingeschickt werden muss
<dasjoe> Petra3: Ich würde "ddrescue" aus dem Paket "gddrescue" verwenden. In etwa so, Pfade musst du natürlich anpassen: "sudo ddrescue -r 3 /dev/sdb /home/petra3/speicherkarte-image /home/petra3/speicherkarte-log"
<Petra3> also, ich denke, ich muss dd if=/dev/sdb of=~/image_sda1.img eintippen, um ein Abbild der Karte in meine home-Verzheichnis zu kopieren, gell?
<Petra3> oh, ok, danke dasjoe!
<dasjoe> Dein Abbild ist "speicherkarte-image", die Logdatei ist für gddrescue selbst wichtig. gddrescue kann auch versuchen, von defekten Medien zu lesen und merkt sich erfolgreich gelesene Bereiche im Log
<dasjoe> Auf das Abbild würde ich dann photorec werfen
<Petra3> super, hier passiert gerade ganz viel, also, es wird scheinbar gerade das Abbild erstellt. Super! ich denke mir, dass alles gut wird. Vielen, vielen Dank!!!
<nagetier> Petra3, ziemlich genau so würde man auch vorgehen um sich die Daten im vornherein zu sichern.. halt ohne das defekt-nicht_defekt log
<nagetier> Petra3, oder halt einfach regelmäßig die Daten kopieren und auf einen sichern Datenträger legen.. also einen, auf den nicht immer zugegriffen wird, sondern nur im Problemfall.. so einen sollte man imho immer haben
<nagetier> Petra3, aber ich wünsche dir natürlich guten Erfolg :)
<Petra3> es geht hierbei ja um eine Speicherkarte aus einer Digitalkammera. Die Speicherkarte wird nach erfolgreicher Rettung zerhackt und verbrannt!
<nagetier> ja, aber von der neuen Karte möchtest du immer eine aktuelle Sicherung haben, soweit dir die Daten wichtig sind :)
<Petra3> ok. sag mal, könnte ich auch mit Nautilus auf das Image zugreifen?
<nagetier> Petra3, eine Datenrettung ist nicht unbedingt mit 100%iger Sicherheit erfolgreich
<Petra3> ok. also PhotoRec
<nagetier> Petra3, mit dem Image kannst machen was du möchtest, auf dem Originaldatenträger sollte man vorsichtig sein was man da tut
<Petra3> klar, nur leider kann ich das Image nicht öffnen
<Petra3> also es ist halt eine Binärdatei
<nagetier> Petra3, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd - "Mit dd erstellte Images einbinden" 
<kubine> Title: dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nagetier> Petra3, aber man sollte da eher Datenrettungswerkzeuge anwenden, die können evtl. mehr aus dem Image herausholen
<Petra3> PhotoRec ist so ein Werkzeug, gell?
<nagetier> joa
<Petra3> ich lese mich gerade ein...
<dasjoe> Petra3: ppq hat es ja vorhin schon verlinkt, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Schritt_f%C3%BCr_Schritt
<kubine> Title: PhotoRec Schritt für Schritt - CGSecurity (at www.cgsecurity.org)
<Petra3> ja, lese ich gerade...
<dadrc> oktay-asus, sorry, war eben afk. Wüsste jetzt nicht, was man da machen sollte.
<nagetier> Petra3, mach dir von dem Image noch eine Kopie, so brauchst du im Fall nicht noch einmal auf den original Datenträger zugreifen
<Petra3> schon passiert!
<KojiroAK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f-lbizqvIg rofl
<kubine> Title: Aus Angst vor Verwechslung: N24 mahnt Postillon24 ab - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<KojiroAK> mrmbl, falsches Tab.
<KojiroAK> sorry.
<Petra3> cool, alle Bilder sind wieder da! Danke Jungs, vielen, vielen Dank!!!
<phoony> nabend
<phoony> ich hab seit einigen versionen folgendes problem... immer wenn ich zwischen win7 und lubuntu 13.10 hin und her starte stimmt die systemzeit nicht mehr im winter 1 h und im sommer 2h ....
<dadrc> Windows liest die BIOS-Zeit nicht sauber aus
<dadrc> Kann man ändern, gibt es einen Registryeintrag für
<phoony> ok
<phoony> such ich mal
<dadrc> http://lifehacker.com/5742148/fix-windows-clock-issues-when-dual-booting-with-os-x
<kubine> Title: Fix Incorrect Clock Settings in Windows When Dual-Booting with OS X or Linux (at lifehacker.com)
<dadrc> Da ist das beschrieben
<dadrc> Die reden von OSX, passt aber auch auf Linux
<dadrc> Musst ja nur bei Windows was ändern
<phoony> k danke... bin gerade mit linux oben... mach ich dann mal
<phoony> danke
<Hurs> Hi, ich habe gerade Ubuntu 12.04. auf einem alten Notebook (HP NX6125) installiert und einige Probleme. Ich hatte zum einen: "Fehler: Out of disk" zum anderen will die Kiste nicht runterfahren (das ubuntu Logo läuft aber er fährt nicht runter)
<Hurs> und beim hochfahre hatte ich auch schon einen kernel panic, kann mir da vielleicht jmd helfen?
<Hurs> Ich habe auch nicht all zu viel Ahnung 
<jokrebel_> Hurs: Was kannst Du denn an dem Gerät auslesen? Geht das Terminal?
<Hurs> ja wenn er hochfährt denkt man, die kiste läuft normal ^^
<Hurs> jokrebel_ hätte ich noch jokrebel_ schreiben müssen?
<jokrebel_> Hurs: Dann merk ich eher dass Du zu mir was sagtest, aber momentan les ich eh grad immer wieder, da ich ja weis dass ich was gefragt hatte ;-)
<Hurs> jokrebel_ okay :-D
<jokrebel_> Hurs: Was sagt denn ein "df -h"? Im Terminal eingeben und über nen Pastebin-Service hochladen bitte.
<jokrebel_> !paste > Hurs 
<kubine> Hurs: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Hurs> jokrebel_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474727/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Hurs> kubine ja okay danke
<jokrebel_> hm
<jokrebel_> wo kam denn das "Out of disk"? Kannst Du das auch noch pasten (inclusive den Befehlen und der kompletten sonstigen Ausgabe)?
<Hurs> das kam bei einem neustart einfach kurz
<Hurs> da stand afaik nur: Fehler: Out of disk und sonst garnix, kam auch bisher nicht wieder
<Hurs> Was irgendwie "schlimmer" ist, ist dass er nicht herunterfahren möchte und das starten wohl auch nicht immer funktioniert :-/
<Hurs> jokrebel_ möchtest du vielleicht irgendwelche logs oder hättest Du noch eine Idee?
<Hurs> Falls mir noch jmd helfen möchte, bei dem Problem, dass ein HP nx6125 nicht herunterfahren möchte und auch Probleme beim starten hat, bitte meinen Nick schreiben, damit ich das "pling" höre, danke ;-)
<jokrebel_> Hurs: Wie äußern sich denn die "probleme beim Start"? Ein "nicht ausschalten nach dem Herunterfahren" könnte mit ACPI zusammenhängen. Schau mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren im Wiki bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Herunterfahren
<kubine> Title: Herunterfahren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<PBeck> Hurs: paste mal den output von dmesg
<Hurs> beim starten hatte ich halt einen kernel panic
<jokrebel_> Hurs: Einmal? oder immer wieder mal?
<Hurs> der terminal listet irgendwie nicht den ganzn dmesg auf, der Anfang fehlt somit http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474885/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Hurs> jokrebel_ bisher nur einmal, aber ich habe auch erst vor etwa 3 Stunden installiert ^^ 
<bekks> Hurs: Welche Ubuntuversion hast du da?
<Hurs> 12.04 lts
<Hurs> die neuen ließen sich laut dem besitzer nicht installieren, da habe ich allerdings keine info zu, sry
<PBeck> Hurs: dmesg > textdatei (dann speichert er den output von dmesg in der datei "textdatei"
<bekks> Und dennoch bleibt dmesg ein Ringpuffer :)
<PBeck> Hurs: gab es einen besonderen grund 12.04 zu verwenden? seit einem monat ist 14.04 auf dem markt
<PBeck> auch ein LTS
<andy___> hallo, kennt sich jemand mit Maas server aus_
<Hurs> wie gesagt, die neuen ließen sich wohl nicht installieren, da gab es wohl einen fehler, habe aber da keine info, sry ich habe nur 12.04 dann nochmals installiert
<bekks> Hurs: Und du hast einen raring kernel nachinstalliert.
<jokrebel_> PBeck: "22:42 < Hurs> die neuen ließen sich laut dem besitzer nicht installieren, d.." vermutlich
<PBeck> jokrebel_: hum irgendwie überlese ich zuviel :)
<jokrebel_> andy___: Was ist ein Maas Server?
<bekks> Machine as a Service.
<Hurs> dmesg hab ich mal aus dem log ordner genommen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474901/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<andy___> http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/install.html#installing-maas-from-ubuntu-server-boot-media
<kubine> Title: Installing MAAS MAAS 1.6 documentation (at maas.ubuntu.com)
<Hurs> bekks: ich habe nichts installiert, nur geupdatet :-(
<jokrebel_> andy___: Mal abgesehn davon dass Metafragen nicht zieführend sind ;-)
<bekks> Hurs: Im Log liegt ein anderes dmesg. Sieht man an den Zeitstempeln.
<Hurs> argh okay ich versuchs mal als datei abzuspeichern
<bekks> Hurs: Von alleine installiert 12.04 keinen raring kernel.
<andy___> ich weiss nicht wie ich in das web interface komme
<bekks> Hurs: Was hast du also tatsächlich alles getan?
<andy___> hab mass uber sudo installiert
<andy___> sudo apt-get install maas maas-dhcp maas-dns
<Hurs> Hm ich habe hier eine DVD von dem Besitzer und davon habe ich Ubuntu 12.04.3 installiert
<bekks> andy___: Die Adresse des Webinterface findest du in einem Screenshot auf der Seite.
<bekks> andy___: Eine entsprechende Anzeige hast du während der Installation auch bekommen.
<Hurs> und heute, weil das sudo passwort nicht behalten wurde, "ubuntu löschen und neuinstallieren" beim Installer genommen
<Hurs> Die DVD war wohl bei ireiner Zeitschrift dabei, auf der Zeitschrift ist auch Ubuntu 13.10 kann das vielleicht damit zu tun haben?
<jokrebel_> sorry, muss mich ausklinken. Muss morgen wieder früh raus; viel erfolg noch.
<Hurs> ja okay, vielen dank dennoch
<Hurs> gute nacht ;)
<PBeck> Hurs: ich würde es mal mit der neuen version versuchen
<Hurs> obwohl es da einen mysteriösen fehler gab?
<PBeck> Hurs: nicht mysteriöser als deine jetzigen ;)
<Hurs> okay ^^ najut probiern wir das nochmal
<Hurs> wo speichert er denn dmesg hin, ich find die datei nicht
<PBeck> sudo passwort vergessen, kernel panic, raring kernel - und das alles in drei stunden :)
<Hurs> ja :-D 
<Hurs> ah habs
<Hurs> also die datei xD
<Hurs> dmesg die dritte: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7474939/
<PBeck> hum precise liefert wohl den raring kernel mit aus - scheint so schon richtig zu sein.
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<PBeck> wohl seit 12.04.3 @ bekks 
<Hurs> also doch nicht neuinstalln? xD
<bekks> PBeck: linux-image ist nicht linux-generic-lts-raring :)
<bekks> PBeck: Die Version (3.8.0) mag grob passen, aber das sind zwei unterschiedliche Kernel
<PBeck> bekks: wo hast du das gelesen, aus der zeile? WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-lts-raring-3.8.0/arch/x86/mm/ioremap.c:171 __ioremap_caller+0x384/0x460()
<bekks> PBeck: Durchaus, ja.
<PBeck> Hurs: ich würde nach wie vor 14.04 probieren.
<Hurs> mhm
<Hurs> wenn ihr keine ideen mehr habt, schau ich mal, oder ich nehme mal opensuse ^^
<Hurs> oder ich frach morgen nochmal, wenn hier vielleicht mehr los ist.
<Hurs> okay ich bin dann sonst auch mal weg, danke für eure hilfe soweit.
<skwirrel> namd allerseits! ich bitte euch um hilfe :( vorhin habe ich ein systemupdate über die updateverwaltung durchgeführt. seit dem erforderlichen neustart komme ich bis zur login maske, alles normal: benutzername wird akzeptiert, doch dann wird nur der hintergrund und der mauszeiger aufgebaut. keine schnellstarter, menüs, taskleisten oder dergleichen
<skwirrel> ich glaube, es war ein kernelupdate, was da durchgeführt wurde. das letzte update liegt übrigens 3 tage zurück falls die info was hilft. und mit strg+alt+F1 komme ich in die konsole, juchu. ab hier bin ich nur leider ratlos
<andy___> mit dem Maas komm ich nur ins Apache
<andy___> und wie soll man ins interface von MAAS kommen, wenn man eh nur ins Apache kommt
<andy___> jetzt benuzt ich schon maas und es klappt nicht
<k1l_> wo klemmt es denn genau?
<andy___> das ich kein maas interface mt der ip adresse habe
<k1l_> http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.5/install.html   das durchgearbeitet?
<kubine> Title: Installing MAAS MAAS 1.5 documentation (at maas.ubuntu.com)
<andy___> komme trotzdem nicht ins interface
<k1l_> hast du die ganze anleitung befolgt?
<andy___> das nutzt mir nix wenn ich nicht ins interface komme
<k1l_> nein, wenn du die anleitung nicht befolgst hast du kein interface
<k1l_> also nicht meckern, dass das haus kein dach hat, wenn du erst gar kein haus hast
<andy___> ich hab die packete installiert
<andy___> wie soll ich ins maas cluster controller  kommen_
<k1l_> da ist noch von ein bisschen mehr die rede
<k1l_> also nochmal oben anfangen und durchlesen. und nicht nur nach den befehlen suchen und die reinknallen
<andy___> ja klar wenn du meinst
<andy___> weil ja auch alles drin alles beschrieben ist ja ne ist klar
<andy___> da kann ich ja leichter russisch lernen oder andere sprachen
<k1l_> andy___: du kannst ja nicht mal sagen ob du die anleitung befolgt hast oder nicht
<k1l_> und da du nicht mehr liefern kannst als "ich komm da nicht rein" setzt man erstmal im level 1 an: sichergehen, dass es auch richtig installiert wurde
<andy___> ich habs uber sudo apt-get install maas maas-dhcp maas-dns
<andy___> installiert
<andy___> und komme nicht ins interace
<k1l_> also "ip/MAAS" kommst du nicht rein?
<k1l_> dann mit sudo dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller   nochmal konfigurieren
<andy___> komme ins menu aber nicht ins interface
<andy___> er sagt immer was von 127.0.0.1
<andy___> unter der ip komme ich nur ins apche
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-17
<andy___> alles was ich will ist ein einfach netzwerk installation
<andy___> was ist daran so schwer! volle isos kann ich nicht per pxe ladne
<andy___> angeblich sollte maas so einfach so, ja das merkt man ja, das die ip nur auf den apche anspringt
<andy___> linux fail
<_moep_> was hat der kernel damit zu tun?
<andy___> ich glaub echt ernsthaft das man ne uraltversion braucht um es zum laufen yu bekommen
<andy___> des ist doch echt nicht normal oder
<andy___> ich frage mich echt f[r was ubuntu byw. linux uberhaupt noch gut sein mag, wenn eh nichts geht
 * |Frodo| fragt sich "echt f[r was" user wie andy___, die weder ihr problem _und_ ziel beschreiben, noch eine anleitung /vollständig/ durcharbeiten können, "uberhaupt noch gut sein"...  :-((    *seufz*
<andy___> ja weil ich einfach mache dinge nicht verstehe, oder nicht verstehen kann
<andy___> ich sag mal so wie es ist, bei linux musst du alles mind. 20 mal googlen bis du die information bekommst die du brauchst, aber die dir dann meist dann auch nicht mehr weiter hilft
<andy___> alles was ich will, ist einfach, von mein laptop *win.81.* vmware player *ubuntu 1404 linux eine einfache pxe netzwerk installation auf mein anderen /lapptop
<orst3n> komm einfach mal am tage wieder dann sind villt auch andere user d die dir helfen können, etwas ungünstige zeit immer ;)
<andy___> was mich echt am meisten nervt das man die daten nicht andern kann wie man will
<andy___> naja kurz gesagt wenn das bald nix mit dem laptop wird, wird er weggeschmissen und ein neuer geholt
<|Frodo|> andy___: verstehe ich das richtig (sorry, dein satzbau ist nicht gerade optimal, freundlich gesprochen...), du hast einen laptop, auf den du via PXE ubuntu installieren möchtest und als server für das ubuntu-installationsd-image diehnt dir eine vmware-instanz auf einem win8-rechner?
<andy___> server=laptop=windows8.1=vmware player=ubuntu 14 zu Laptop-pxe- netzwerkinstallation
<andy___> server=lapto client=laptop
<|Frodo|> andy___: sei mir nicht böse, aber ich stoplere nach wie vor über deinen vmware-player. läuft eine ubuntu-14-instanz unter vamware als gastsystem?
<andy___> ja
<andy___> ich weiss auch da es zugewisse probleme gibt
<andy___> seis nat oder netzwerkbrucken
<|Frodo|> andy___: warum nutzt du dein win8 nicht /direkt/ als PXE-server?
<|Frodo|> andy___: noch ne frage (keine ahnung, ob dus weiter oben schon mal beantwortet hast): warum eigentlich eine installation via PXE? warum nicht via CD/DVD oder USB-stick?
<andy___> weil mein acer aspire 3000 keine cd&DVD mehr liest und usb boot auch nicht macht
<andy___> deswegen pxe load
<andy___> sonst konnte ich mir mind. 2 monate sparen
<andy___> sorry ist so
<|Frodo|> andy___: so, bin zurück am rechner.  --  wozu du 2 monate brauchst, ist für mich nicht klar ersichtlich. egal. -- bleibt meine obige frage: warum nutzt du dein win8 nicht /direkt/ als PXE-server?
<andy___> wenn das nur so einfach wahre wie du das sagst
<|Frodo|> andy___: nun, zumindest gibt es eine reighe von anleitungen im netz zum thema ubuntu-PXE-installation mittels PXE-server unter windows. ist englisch ok oder muß es auf deutsch sein?
<andy___> english verstehe ich schon
<andy___> bloss die meisten tut sind nicht richtig oder nicht vollstandig
<|Frodo|> andy___: ja, die gefahr besteht immer. aber soweit ich weiß braucht man lediglich einen DNS- und einen TFTP-server. die sind unter win doch schnell installiert.
<|Frodo|> s/DNS/DHSP/
<|Frodo|> s/DNS/DHCP/
<andy___> hm, probier es spater mal mit tftpd32
<andy___> wenn ich mit dem dns die online verbindung aufbauen kann ist es sehr gut
<andy___> zumindest fur den spiegelserver
<leszek> hi
<sappel11> moin. /join #postfix
<sappel11> ups :p
<Guest92829> moin
<robert1> sappel11,  Guest92829  moinmoin
<Guest92829> gibt es eigentlich eine leichte losung wie man eine netzwerk installation durchziehen kann
<Guest92829> ich will es p2p
<_moep_> warum sollte man sowas machen wollen?
<_moep_> dann musst du auf _allen_ clients die isos bereithalten
<Guest92829> hm, vielleicht hab ich mich falsch ausgedr[ckt
<Guest92829> ich will von Laptop zu Laptop, per Lan Kabel Linunx Ubuntu installieren
<_moep_> du hast p2p gesagt
<_moep_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PXE-Installation
<kubine> Title: PXE-Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<shonk> Hallo, WLAN funktioniert bei meinem neu installierten System nicht (Notebook, IBMT21 + PCMCIA LanCom Airlancer MC-54ag + LUbuntu 14.04) Funktioniert nicht heißt: Ich bekomme keine IP-Adresse vom Router und kann somit auch kein erfolgreiches ping versenden.
<shonk> -PCI Devices- gibt aus: Ethernet controller : Qualcomm Atheros AR5212/AR5213 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01) Ist das der richtige Treiber? Müsste dort nicht Lancom Airlancer ... stehen?
<Guest92829> hm, und wieso kein maas benutzten
<Guest92829> kubine und moep ist musst wohl aus der gleichen gegend kommen
<Guest92829> hm wieso komm ich nicht ins interface von maas
<musca> ob "einfach" nun gerade das passende Adjektiv für maas ist?
<Guest92829> naja kurz gesagt heisst das ubuntu runterschmeissen und debian drauf
<musca> Guest92829:  Dein Abstraktionsniveau hängt hier alle anderen ab.
<dasjoe> Guest92829: am gefühlt einfachsten geht's, wenn du auf dem einen Rechner ein vollständiges Repository hast, inkl. Installerzeug, und bei der Netinstall auf dem anderen Rechner den ersten als zu benutzenden Mirror auswählst
<Guest92829> gab es nicht mal eine pxe linux dest. als live cd
<Guest92829> von windowszu windows per pxe kein problem
<dasjoe> shonk: da steckt ein Atheros als WLAN-Chip drin, die Karte meldet sich also erstmal richtig am System an.
<Rochvellon> gnah, warum will nach einem s2d mein netzwerk nicht mehr starten? weder /etc/init.d/networking restart noch ifup eth0=default bringen mir das gerät zurück :/
<Rochvellon> hm, mal mit service network-manager restart 
<bekks> Rochvellon: Warum sollten diese Befehle "magisch" das Device "wiederbringen"? Schau in dmesg nach, schau in lspci nach, was mit dem Device los ist, schau mit lsmod nach, ob das/die Modul(e) geladen ist/sind und lade sie mit rmmod/modprobe nochmal neu. :)
<Rochvellon> bekks: danke, ich schau dann mal beim nächsten mal :)
<tododoc> was kann es für ein problem sein, wenn meine der installer bei 14.04 beim installieren sehr langsam ist oder gar abstürzt.
<tododoc> ich möcht ubuntu 14.04 auf einen atom barbon installieren. wenn ich das menü komme wo ich gefragt werde ob ich neben bei oder ersetzen will stürzt meines erachten der installer ab.
<bekks> Und was passiert tatsächlich?
<jokrebel> tododoc: auf nem Atom? geht das überhaupt?
<bekks> Klar, wieso sollte das nicht gehen.
<bekks> Atoms sind i686 kompatibel, mindestens.
<tododoc> ich kann zwar ersetzen auswählen und das ok icon wird grau, aber es geht nicht weiter
<tododoc> das witzige ich kann im menü noch alles umstellen 
<jokrebel> na dann: Festplatte oder Image kaputt?
<tododoc> 12.10 läuft perfekt
<tododoc> 20 verschieden image genommen 
<tododoc> von stick installation 
<bekks> dmesg angucken.
<tododoc> ok muss ich mich ein lesen wie ich das machen
<tododoc> gebe rück info
<tododoc> gebe rück infoist der unterscheid ob ich ubuntu vom usb stick oder einer ssd start gravierend oder zuvernachlässigen 
<bekks> Ist völlig egal.
<tododoc> dann nehme ich sticks
<andz> hat jemand erfahrung mit ubuntu maas
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<jokrebel> Nur ob derjenige das grad zugeben will bevor er weis was die spezielle Frage dazu ist?
<andz> ich hab ein frisch aufgesetztes ubuntu 14.04 - i386 uber ein vmware workstation laufen
<bekks> Warum kein x64?
<zeitsofa> klingt schon mal vernünftig :D
<andz> und hab maas uber sodu installiert,  und maas username und passwort erstellt
<andz> nur leider komme ich nicht ins localhost sprich 127.0.0.1 mass - web interface nicht rein
<bekks> Wieso nicht?
<zeitsofa> läuft der dienst? was sagt netstat -tulpen? gibts logfiles in nem nopaste-service? 
<andz> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/418837/
<kubine> Title: maas server › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<andz> unter 127.0.0.1 komme ich nur ins apache2
<bekks> andz: Und welche URL gibst Du ein...?
<andz> 127.0.0.1/MAAS
<jokrebel> andz: Maas klingt ja schon sehr groß was man so liest (Es stellt eine einfach zu benutzende Weboberfläche bereit, über die Administratoren bis zu mehrere tausend Serverknoten einrichten können.) Was für Großprojekt hast Du da?
<jokrebel> ind: MAAS ist für Umgebungen gedacht, in denen viele physische Serverknoten zu verwalten sind.
<andz> hmm
<andz> kann es sehr gut moglich sein das es nicht per lan zu lan klappt
<k1l> lan zu lan? 127.0.0.1 ist der rechner selbst. also wenn du von einem anderen rechner die 127.0.0.1 aufrufst kommst du nicht auf einen anderen rechner
<k1l> guck mal ob das hier alles gegeben ist: https://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/troubleshooting.html#can-t-find-maas-webpage
<kubine> Title: MAAS Troubleshooting MAAS 1.6 documentation (at maas.ubuntu.com)
<zeitsofa> andz: seh ich das in der Doku richtig, das man http://deineip/MAAS eingeben muss? man könnte vermuten das da in der apache2-config was verheiratet wurde. ggf. wäre damit ein blick ins apache logfile lohnenswert.
<zeitsofa> wenn du das von LAN zu LAN machen willst, wirst du wie k1l sagte net ganz hinkommen mit der IP 127... *confused*
<andz> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.  Please contact the server administrator at webmaster@localhost to inform them of the time this error occurred, and the actions you performed just before this error.  More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
<zeitsofa> kommt wo? 
<andz> vom maas ip
<bekks> Wo läuft der Browser? Auf dem Host oder in der VM?
<zeitsofa> danke bekks :)
<bekks> :)
<andz> der browser ist auf vm
<zeitsofa> ok. also du arbeitest local auf der ubuntu kiste. und die meldung kommt im browser der ubuntu kiste?
<andz> ich habs gefunden das problem
<andz>    der maas hat sich eine eigene ip herausgesucht und somit keine verbindung zu local host  sudo dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller
<bekks> Dann hast du der VM keine feste IP zugewiesen.
<andz> ipv4 ist fest
<bekks> Dann sucht sich aber auch kein Dienst eigenständig eine neue IP.
<mnass> Moin - ich hab Probleme mit Thunderbird unter Ubuntu - gehört das hier hin?
<mnass> genauer Abstürze
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du denn?
<mnass> 14.04
<mnass> aber die regelmäßigen Abstürze sind schon seit 13.10
<jokrebel> Was bedeutet "Abstürze"
<mnass> haben alle upgrades überstanden - wenn ich eine Mail beantworten will - schmiert das teil häufig ab - sprich graut ein - und schließt sich dann
<jokrebel> Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?
<mnass> kann das auch nicht sicher reproduzieren - obwohl das sehr häufig ist - keine Fehlermeldungen - ich schick immer den automatisierten Fehlerbericht zu Mozilla
<bekks> Was genau nicht bringt :)
<mnass> ich tus halt
<mnass> in meiner Verzweiflung
<bekks> Bringt trotzdem nichts :)
<bekks> Welche Fehlermeldungen gibt es denn?
<mnass> ich hab schon mal thunderbird komplett neu installiert - brachte aber auch nix
<k1l> starte TB mal aus nem terminal und guck was dort für errors kommen wenn es abschmiert
<bekks> Eine Neuinstallation behebt so gut wie nie ein Problem - unter Linux.
<nagetier> mnass: tb mal aus der Konsole heraus gestartet?
<mnass> problem dabei - ich kann nicht genau sagen wann das ding abstribt
<mnass> müsste das also jedesmal in der konsole starten
<bekks> So siehts aus, ja :)
<nagetier> evtl ist es immer der selbe fehler
<mnass> http://pastebin.com/H1QJMg8p <- das sagt die konsole
<kubine> Title: (thunderbird:11637): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<mnass> habs gerade mal hingekriegt ihn abzuschießen
<k1l> das sieht auf den erten blick so aus als wenn eine extension das auslösts. in dem fall enigmail
<mnass> Version 1.5.2 (20130918-1712) - was kann denn das da sein?
<bekks> NAja, es ist installiert?
<mnass> was Enigmail ja 
<mnass> klar
<dasjoe> Auf jeden Fall schreibt's nen Coredump
<andz> weiß jemand wie man das wlan heraus findet, den aktiv ist es
<andz> es steht bei ifconfig und iwconfig auf wlan01
#ubuntu-de 2014-05-18
<zeitsofa> moin
<zeitsofa> hat jemand von euch ne schicke doku wie man sich irssi themes selber bastelt?
<jokrebel_> zeitsofa: Hab mir in http://www.irssi.org/themes was nettes ausgesucht und noch weiter modifiziert. Wie man es von Grund auf selbst baut hab ich aber auch bei meinen langen Suchen nichts gefunden.
<zeitsofa> jokrebel_: hmm schade :/
<shonk> Hallo, sudo mount -t ntfs -o rw,gid=1000,uid=1000,nls=utf8 /dev/sdd1 /media/usbsdd1
<shonk> bringt bei mir immer: mount: warning: /media/usbsdd1 seems to be mounted read-only
<shonk> ich sehe nicht den Fehler, hat jemand einen Rat?
<noseeder> Hallo :-)
<jokrebel_> noseeder: Hi
<noseeder> Ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04LTS. Habe aktuell eine 3TB HDD als eine partition drin. Diese Partition beinhaltet einige Ordner und ist voll. Nun wollte ich noch 2 mal eine 3TB HDD datz schalten und das ganze in ein Softwarerayd packen. Nun einige Fragen dazu
<noseeder> Welche Raid Form empfielt sich um Backup und Platzerweiterung zu nutzen ohne zu langsam im Datenverkehr zu werden?
<noseeder> Bisher überlege ich da ein Raid 5 zu nutzen bin mir aber nicht sicher
<noseeder> jokrebel_ hast du da eine Idee?
<ring0> noseeder, hast du das hier gelesen? besonders den abschnitt: raid und backup http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID
<noseeder> ja ich weis das es kein backup darstellt Backup mache ich einmal im Monat auf externe USB platten
<noseeder> ring0 danke der link hat die frage des Raid erstellen ohne daten löschen schon beantwortet ;-)
<ring0> hervorragend
<noseeder> Also nehme ich an das Raid 5 meine erwartungen erfüllt
<noseeder> Lesen verbessert ist super schreiben muss nicht schneller werden
<noseeder> und ich kann es bei bedarf erweitern
<ring0> ich würde von software raid abstand nehmen, wenn dann hardware raid. zum leichten erweitern ohne performance zugewinn natürlich ist lvm auch praktisch
<noseeder> Das Raid ist nur für den Heim gebrauch
<noseeder> Wie schaut es bei Hardware Raid bei einem Defekt des Controllers aus?
<ring0> wie soll es da ausschauen? controller austauschen, fertig
<noseeder> ok
<noseeder> Gibt es da eine Empfehlung?
<noseeder> mir wurde mal beschrieben das es Probleme gibt wenn es genau den Controler nicht mehr gibt
<ring0> kommt ganz drauf an, wieviel geld man ausgeben will. das ist ja kein 20 euro artikel :)
<ring0> aber hardware beratung ist wohl eher was #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dreamon> Habe identische Problem wieder hier beschrieben -> http://wyldeplayground.net/minidlna-directory-issues/ -> sudo service minidlna restart -> Kommt Fehlermeldung -> minidlna.c:594: error: Media directory "V,/home/dreamon/Videos" not accessible [Keine Berechtigung]
<noseeder> stimmt ring0
<k1l> dreamon: weil minidlna eben nicht als dein user gestartet wird sondern als minidlna user. der darf in deinem home halt nichts machen
<k1l> dreamon: pack den minidlna user mal in deine usergruppe
<dreamon> k1l, Ah danke. Mal nachlesen wie das mit den Usern geht.. glaube adduser oder so
<dreamon> k1l, nebenbei gefragt, woher wußtest du das minidlna als minidlna user ausgeführt wird?
<k1l> weil ich es selber einsetzte und das ja auch sinn macht mit dem eigenen nutzer
<dreamon> also reicht ein -> sudo adduser minidlna dreamon -> und ein reboot?
<dreamon> k1l, Mir ist das nicht ganz klar ob der obige Befehl reicht oder muß ich mich als minidlna anmelden und dort dann dreamon hinzufügen.?
<k1l> jo
<k1l> *reicht
<dreamon> k1l, Ah ok, Danke. Im moment gehts noch nicht(Kiste muß noch 2Stunden was machen, erst dann kann ich rebooten), ein reboot ist in dem Fall unausweichlich. ?
<k1l> imho ja. damit die gruppen neu geladen werden
<dreamon> k1l, bisher hab ich minidlna immer manuell aufgerufen gehabt. mit minidlna -d -R -> Wie wird das jetzt gemacht. Mit dem sudo service minidlna restart -> scannt er da die Verzeichnisse neu durch?
<k1l> weiß ich jetzt aus dem stehgreif nicht. aber stellt man das nicht eh in der config ein?
<dreamon> k1l, Möglich -> Automatic discovery of new files in the media_dir directory. -> inotify=yes -> Aber die Häufigkeit wäre schon nicht falsch gewesen.
<noseeder> ring0 noch ne frage. Welcher grund spricht gegen eine SW Raid lösung?
<jokrebel_> noseeder: Das wär wohl eher was für nebenan.
<musca> Kann ubuntu kein Softwareraid?
<jokrebel_> musca: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID schon; aber der Unterschied "Hard-/Software-RAID" ist ja eher was philosophisches und hat mit echtem Support eh wenig zu tun, oder?
<noseeder> danke das wollte ich wissen jokrebel_ für mich sind erstmal die Kosten wichtiger
<ring0> noseeder, z.b. http://www.tecchannel.de/storage/extra/401665/raid_sicherheit_level_server_storage_performance_festplatten_controller/index3.html
<ring0> noseeder, vergleichsweise niedrige performance, hohe cpu-last und plattformabhängig. aber jokrebel_ hat schon recht, ist eher was für #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<musca> noseeder:  Raid 5  mit großen Consumer-Festplatten hat eine hohe Auswahlfallwahrscheinlichkeit, weil beim Rebuild zusätzliche Fehler autreten können.
<dadrc> dreamon, das ist keine Häufigkeit, das benutzt inotify: Wenn sich in den Verzeichnissen was ändert, wird aktualisiert.
<dadrc> Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/inotify
<dreamon> dadrc, Ah, ok, dann macht das ja durchaus Sinn!
<dreamon> k1l, Leider hab ich den alten minidlnad Fehler ->  not accessible [Keine Berechtigung] -> wohl ich sudo adduser minidlna dreamon-> Der Benutzer »minidlna« ist bereits ein Mitglied der Gruppe »dreamon«.
<dreamon> k1l, Ich hab auch in der minidlna.conf -> # Specify the user name or uid to run as. -> user=dreamon -> damit funktioniert es auch nicht. 
<dreamon> Das Verzeichnis ist ganz normla im /home/dreamon -> seltsam das ich da keine Berechtigung haben soll.
<David1977> N'abend zusammen..weiß jemand ob es eine Schriftart für elektrische Schaltzeichen gibt? So, dass ich zum Beispiel ein Textdokument am PC erstellen könnte und für die entsprechenden Zeichen auch die richtigen Symbole habe?
<dadrc> Google sagt ja.
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Hattest Du aus Verzweiflung vielleicht mal mit sudo gesartet?
<David1977> dadrc: wenn du so gut wärst...vielleicht habe ich auch nach dem falschen Begriff gesucht
<dadrc> Hier sind zum Beispiel welche dabei: http://www.fontspace.com/category/circuit
<ring0>  
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Ich gehe davon aus, das ich es so machen muß -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7484343/
<ring0> David1977, vielleicht ist tikz auch interessant: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CircuiTikZ
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Ohne das jetzt zu kennen. Da dieses Programm ja anscheinend einen eigen User hat läuft es vermutlich normalerweise auch unter diesem und eben nicht mit root-Rechten. Könnt mir gut vorstellen, dass Du durch Nutzung von sudo an den falschen Stellen da Berechtigungen verbogen haben könntest.
<David1977> danke euch beiden (dadrc und ring0)...scheint aber leider nicht genau das zu sein, was ich suche....
<David1977> Ich sowas hier in Form eines Fonts: http://res.cloudinary.com/hxmj4muxr/image/upload/v1/33/2012/08/Installationsplan-Elektro-Schaltzeichen.jpg
<David1977> Wahrscheinlich ist es einfacher sowas schnell selber zu zeichnen und es als Grafik ins Dokument einzufügen
<David1977> War nur gerade ein spontanter Gedanke, den ich hatte...und Fragen kostet ja nichts ;)
<ring0> wahrscheinlich ja, ansonsten probier mal #electronics hier auf freenode. allerdings in englisch
<David1977> englisch wäre nicht das Problem
<David1977> danke für den Hinweis. Vielleicht hake ich da mal nach
<ring0> dann probier es mal, da sind viele etechnik motvierte ;)
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Darf ich denn einen Dienst/service ohne root starten?
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Wie gesagt, kenn ich das Tool nicht. Aber es ist durchaus denkbar, dass da etwas eben _nicht_ mit root-Rechten laufen soll. Und "ich bin root - weil ich kenn das Passwort" ist halt dann oftmals ein Schuß in den Ofen. 
<MasterOfDisaster> dreamon: richt sudo regeln ein, oder spiel dich mit polkit
<dreamon> MasterOfDisaster, jokrebel_  Moment. Wenn er sagt "Keine Berechtigung". Obwohl ich den Dienst als sudo aufrufe dann ist doch eigentlich davon auszugehen das er den Ordner den er dort aufruft, als fremder User betreten will und nicht geht. minidlna als User hab ich in die dreamon gruppe hinzugefügt. Woher weiß ich als welcher User er das verzeichnis betreten will, so das ich den freigeben könnte. 
<dreamon> Welches script wird aufgerufen bei -> sudo service minidlna start -> ?
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Mach es halt einfach wie in der Anleitung beschrieben und nutze root/sudo nur dann wenn es so auch gefordert wird. Hattest Du das bisher nicht getan, kann es sein, dass die gesamte Installation rechtemäßig bereits verbogen ist und deshalb nicht mehr funktioniert. Ist ne ganz einfache, allgemeingültige Sache die ich mich auch ausprechen traue obwohl ich persönlich diese minidlna nicht kenne.
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Mir ist nicht klar an welcher Stelle ich es hätte falsch machen können.
<jokrebel_> root benutzen, nur weil es grad nicht so geht wie man sich es vorstellt ist meist kontraproduktiv.
<dreamon> jokrebel_, Du wiederholst dich. aber wo sollte ich das gemacht haben. Zum installieren brauch ich ein root. dann passt man die config an, dazu muß man auch root sein, aber mehr kann man da nicht falsch machen :)
<jokrebel_> dreamon: Ich wiederhole mich, weil Du nochmal nachfragtest. Wo Du da was falsch gemacht haben könntest weis ich nicht (zur Erinnerung: ich erwähnte mehrfach, dass ich diese Programm nicht kenne und meine Hinweise eher allgemein sind) *seufz*
<jokrebel_> David1977: Aber sowas als "Buchstaben" zu haben (also als Font) ist doch vermutlich eher unpraktisch, oder? Worin willst Du das denn Bearbeiten?
<dreamon> Wenn ich mit adduser einen neuen User anlege und dann mit sudo su username einloggen will, bekomme ich -> This account is currently not available. -> Was fehlt noch damit ich mich einloggen könnte?
<bekks> sudo su ist Blödsinn. Ich habe Dir schon mehrfach gesagt, dass du stattdessen bitte sudo -i benutzen mögest.
<bekks> Und wenn man kein Passwort für den neuen User gesetzt hat, ist der Account deaktiviert.
<dreamon> bekks, OK. Passwort setzen. -i hab ich mir nicht notiert gehabt. Rest hab ich neben mir liegen. 
<dreamon> bekks, Leider kann ich mich nicht einloggen. Ich vermute ihn nicht richtig angelegt zu haben ein sudo adduser minidlna und sudo passwd minidlna scheint nicht zu reichen ?
<bekks> Das reicht selbstverständlich nicht. Man muss bei adduser a) eine Shell b) ein Homedirectory c) die Anweisung ob b) angelegt werden soll d) die primäre Gruppe und e) den anzulegenden User angeben.
<bekks> nur e) reicht nicht.
<Hiege> hallo
<dreamon> bekks, Wenn der user nun aber schon existiert. Muß ich den nun löschen um es richtig anlegen zu können, oder kann ich das nachträglich noch nachreichen?
<bekks> Das kannst du auch alles nachträglich machen, mit usermod
<dreamon> bekks, Super hat funktioniert. Jetzt muß ich leider nochmal einen Saudumme frage stellen. Wenn ich als user "minidlna" auf die daten von dreamon zugreifen können möchte. Reicht es dann wenn ich in dreamon den User minidlna zur dreamon gruppe hinzufüge?
<bekks> Wenn die Berechtigungen der dreamon Gruppe so gesetzt sind, dass das funktioniert, dann reicht das.
<jokrebel_> kann man das nicht einfach rausfinden indem man schaut welche Benutzer und Rechte die Datei hat die man einsehen können will?
<bekks> Das wäre der einfachste Weg. :>
<dreamon> Ich möchte das minidlna auf alle Verzeichnis und Dateien von dreamon zugreifen kann. Ich will nicht die Verzeichnis/Dateienrechte ändern
<bekks> Dann _prüfe_ ob du Zugriff hast und _ändere_ die Berechtigungen wenn nötig.
<dreamon> Jetzt wo ich mich als minidlna einloggen konnte, sehe ich das ich nicht auf die geschünschten Verzeichnisse als diese zugreifen kann.
<bekks> Wie soll es deiner Meinung nach denn sonst funktionieren - durch draufgucken und konzentrieren?
<dreamon> bekks, Ich dachte wenn ich als minidlna der Gruppe dreamon beitrete, das ich dann darauf zugreifen könne. 
<bekks> Falsch gedacht, weil die Gruppe dreamon nicht zwangsweise volle Zugriffsrechte hat.
<bekks> Daher: prüfen, ggf. ändern.
<dreamon> bekks, Wo stelle ich denn die "Zugriffsrechte" einer Gruppe ein? Das gewünschte verzeichnis steht auf dreamon:dreamon
<bekks> dreamon: Aufmerksam lesen, da offensichtlich noch nicht passiert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<jokrebel_> nur weil minidlna in der Gruppe dreamon ist heißt das nicht zwangsläufig dass auch dreamon sich in der Gruppe minidlna befindet, oder?
<bekks> jokrebel_: Das wiederum ist egal - aber die Gruppenmitgliedschaft sagt nichts über die Gruppenberechtigungen aus. :)
<dreamon> Ich hab jetzt im nautilus nachgeschaut und da steht unter Gruppe dreamon (Schreiben und Lesend) Verzeichnis (Erstellen und löschen) .. hmpf. Könnte es was damit zu tun haben, weil ich hab /home/dreamon verschlüsselt. Bin aber auch mit dreamon eingeloggt und verzeichnis ist im moment eingehängt.
<David1977> dreamon: Ich hätte das dann halt rauskopiert. Wäre zwar ziemlich aufwendig, aber wäre mal ne Idee gewesen um beim Lehrgang zur Zeit Eindruck zu schinden  ;)
<David1977> jokrebel_: ..das obere war für dich
<dreamon> David1977, what? lehrgang? rauskopieren?
<David1977> sorry dreamon, war nicht an dich ;)
<bekks> dreamon: LIES den Artikel über Dateiberechtigungen.
<bekks> dreamon: Und vergiss Nautilus wenn bereits "ls -l" erwähnt wurde.
<jokrebel_> *seufz*
<bekks> dreamon: Und wenn du ein verschlüsseltes Home hast, und draemon nicht angemeldet ist, wenn minidlna versucht darauf zuzugreifen, hast Du Dir saftig in den Fuß geschossen.
<bekks> Natürlich hätte man das von Anfang an erwähnen können - aber wir als Supporter raten ja viel lieber herum, anstatt mit brauchbaren Informationen versorgt zu werden.
<dreamon> bekks, nene, diesen Dienst starte ich manuel. Aber das mit diesen Rechten ist eine Wissenschaft für sich .
<bekks> dreamon: 4 = lesen, 2 = schreiben, 1 = ausführen. Rechte sind immer eine Kombination von 4, 2 und 1.
<bekks> Steht übrigens alles in dem genannten Artikel.
<koegs> chmod 4 wiki?
<jokrebel_> Quatsch. So wild ist das mit den Rechten nicht. Mann muss es halt aufmerksam lesen. Das Wiki ist 1a
<dreamon> drwxrwxr-x 16 dreamon dreamon   24K Mai 18 17:58 VIDEO -> Es ist doch alles erlaubt oder bin ich blind? 
<bekks> Du bist sehr blind. Nur weil das Verzeichnis 775 hat, heisst das NICHT, das die Dateien darin ebenfalls diese Berechtigungen haben.
<dreamon> bekks, Pah.. Das war der Grund. Heul. 
<dreamon> Danke für eure Geduld, jetzt muß ich erstmal eine runde Weinen gehn.
<jokrebel_> tu das - aber gern geschehn ;-) 
<bekks> dreamon: Stat zu Weinen solltest du den Rechte-Artikel liebber lesen.
<bekks> *lieber - das hast du immer noch nicht getan.
<dreamon> :)
<bekks> Das finde ich nicht lustig, weil ich Dir den Link in der Vergangenheit bereits schon zweimal gab.
<jokrebel_> reicht das?
<dreamon> bekks, Das lesen alleine bringt nichts, ich muß das praktisch nachvollziehen. Dann geht es bei mir in den Kopf. Bisher war es noch nicht nötig mich mit Gruppen zu beschäftigen. Diesmal machte es Sinn.  
<bekks> Es war schon vor sehr langer Zeit nötig, und du hast auch damals eine Ausrede gefunden. Wayne.
<Hiege> Im mom lerne ich die Programmiersprache assambler wegen interesse an mikrocontroller, und  die programmiersprache C auch wegen diesen. Habe mir zum lernen das buch gekauft :
<freanux> Hiege: für C gibt's da ein buch, da hast alles drin: http://books.google.ch/books/about/C_Programming_Language.html?id=Yi5FI5QcdmYC&redir_esc=y
<Hiege> jetzt nur so interessehalber ist es möglich dann ein programm zu schreiben was einen Port an einem netzwerkanschluss nach eingehenden Paketen abfragt, um dann einen befehl an die RS232 schnittstelle weiterleitet, oder ist das mit der sprache zu für einen leihen nur schwer zu realiesieren ?
<Hiege> zu = C
<stevieh> Hiege: das ist möglich und eine der leichteren übungen.
<jokrebel_> aber so momentan wohl eher ein Thema für nebenan, oder?
<Hiege> danke für den tip freanux. stevieh schön im mom bin ich erst bei if else und man kann schwer einschätzen was mit welchen aufwand später möglich ist  
<stevieh> ja, Hiege, ist ein Thema für nebenan.
<Hiege> stimmt
<Hiege> ja eigentlich war das schon alles was ich wissen wollte 
<freanux> Hiege: ok, sonst einfach fragen. gibt schon ein paar C freaks im channel nebenan
<Hiege> joa ich muss erstmal die grundlagen lernen, da lohnt es nicht zu fragen. es wären zu viele, das buch weiter lesen ist in meinem Fall besser. 
<Hiege> gute nacht 
<jakobb> hallo :) kennt jemand eine gute seite wo erklärt wird wie man seinen apache server mit worker module optimieren kann?
<nagetier> jakobb, Hey, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Leute in #httpd :)
<jakobb> nagetier: hey, danke dir! werde mal dort nachfragen :)
<nagetier> jo
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-11
<David1977> Tag zusammen...mal eine kleine Frage zu der Ausgabe von "echo $?"....wenn ich einen Befehl ausführe, bei dem ich einen Fehler gemeldet bekomme ( zum Beispiel "Keine Berechtigung") und führe dann direkt im Anschluss ein "echo $?" aus, bekomme ich den Wert "2" zurück
<David1977> Ich weiß, dass alles andere als eine"0" eine Fehlernummer signalisiert...
<David1977> in dem schlauen Buch, welches ich hier vor mir habe, soll aber eine "1" bei einem Fehler ausgegeben werden
<David1977> ist da ein großer Unterschied oder mache ich was falsch?
<David1977> Ich gebe zu, das Buch ist ein wenig älter...2005
<musca> David1977:  Du sagst nicht, welches Buch Du liest und welchen Befehl Du verwendest, und Du möchtest nun von uns wissen, ob Du es richtig machst?
<David1977> ok, stimmt...Ich lese "Shell Programmierung" von Jürgen Wolf
<David1977> Der Befehl den ich ausgeführt habe (als Test) war als anderer angemeldeter User "ls -l /root"
<David1977> danach have ich ein "echo $?" ausgeführt und eine "2" zurück bekommen
<David1977> Im Buch steht, dass ich eine"1" zurückbekommen sollte
<David1977> Kann ja sein, dass die Info im Buch einfach zu alt ist
<David1977> Ist ja schon fast 10 Jahre alt das Schätzchen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> David1977: ist im prinzip auch völlig unerheblich: ein wert ungleich null bedeutet, dass der befehl nicht korrekt ausgeführt wurde.
<David1977> ok, wenn es so einfach ist
<musca> "info ls"  erläutert die exit codes von ls
<David1977> danke LetoThe2nd
<LetoThe2nd> David1977: die bedeutung der einzelnen werte ungleich null variiert dann von programm zu programm, das ist dann immer in der doku des jeweiligen, ausgeführten programms nachzulesen
<David1977> musca: danke für den Hinweis. Habe es gefunden
<David1977> LetoThe2nd: auch dir nochmal danke....soweit verstanden ;)
<LetoThe2nd> David1977: have fun
<David1977> danke schön...ich werde euch bestimmt nochmal irgendwann mit irgendwas nerven ;)
<pkzip> hallo. ich habe eine externe 2 tb hd, die ich per usb (leider noch usb 2) anschließen will. ist es da ein risiko, luks zu verwenden?
<leszek> pkzip: prinzipiell sehe ich kein größeres risiko als auf einer internen platte
<ppq> seh ich auch so. wobei es natürlich bei externen speichermedien immer sinnig ist, auf "auswerfen" zu klicken vor dem abziehen
<ppq> aber das hat ja nichts mit luks zu tun
<jokrebel> und den Papierkorb leeren vor dem "auswerfen" ;-)
<ppq> jokrebel, der ist bei ext4 usw eh unter .Trash auf der externen platte, also auch verschlüsselt, daher spielt das keine rolle
<ppq> wäre ja auch unsinnig, das zeug beim "löschen" erstmal auf den computer zu kopieren
<pkzip> ich nehm aber ext2fs, oder?
<pkzip> brauch doch kein journal für ne datensicherung, oder?
<ppq> ext2, ext3, ext4... auf einer usb2.0 platte ist das wohl egal was performance angeht
<ppq> was datensicherheit angeht, auch
<ppq> nimm halt ext4, ist immerhin das modernste.
<pkzip> ppq, und lieber 1 x 2 tb oder 2 x 1 tb formatieren?
<ppq> ich halte nichts von mehreren partitionen auf ein und dem selben gerät, wenn es keine technischen gründe dafür gibt
<ppq> ist halt geschmackssache
<musca> Uff, 2TB per USB2.0, das sind Pi mal Daumen ~60 Stunden für die Initialisierung mit Zufallszahlen
<pkzip> das dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdg1 dürfte 3 tage dauern :(
<pkzip> musca, hab auch grad gerechnet
<pkzip> aber ich muss es machen, oder?
<ppq> nö, musst du nicht
<pkzip> bs=1M hab ich noch dahinter
<ppq> nur wenn da vorher sensible daten draufwaren
<pkzip> die ist ja neu
<pkzip> und in der luks-partition wollte ich es nochmal machen
<pkzip> da gabs doch son angriff
<pkzip> man soll ja nicht sehen, wo schon daten sind und wo nicht
<ppq> sonst könntest du die platte ja erstmal fest einbauen und per sata anschließen, zum "initialisieren"
<pkzip> mal gucken, ob die das aushält 3 tage am stück zu schreiben
<pkzip> hab sie heute gekauft
<pkzip> intenso
<ppq> das sollte sie auf jeden fall machen
<ppq> sonst lieber eintauschen ;)
<pkzip> bei datenträgern gibts ja kein rückgaberecht
<pkzip> ist jetzt mal nen stresstest
<ppq> wenn du das teil online bestellt hast, kannst du es auch nach tests noch zurückschicken innerhalb von 14 tagen
<ppq> davon abgesehen sind die festplattenhersteller (auch reseller wie intenso) sehr kulant bei defekten geräten (herstellergarantie)
<Lothenon> naja, wenn sie nach 3 tagen defekt ist, ist es ein defekt der platte -> gewährleistung
<Psyclops> ahoihoi
<Psyclops> jemand hier
<lostsize> Frage: wofür wird  Size in /var/lib/dpkg/available genutzt ? Hab bei einem Paket wohl ein leeres Feld (hab ich nicht manuell gelöscht) und gibt jetzt Fehlermeldungen wenn ich Pakete aktualisieren/installieren möchte
<mgolisch> bei welchem denn?
<lostsize> smuxi-frontend-gnome-irc
<mgolisch> komisch
<mgolisch> was genau ist die fehlermeldung?
<lostsize> hab ich von synaptic herauskopiert http://paste.ubuntu.com/11083665/  
<kubine> lostsize: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mgolisch> lostsize: kannst du nun garnix installieren?
<mgolisch> sudo dpkg --clear-avail sollte die datei leeren, dann kannst du mit dselect update den inhalt neu erzeugen
<mgolisch> sudo dselect update
<lostsize> mgolisch:  zumindest nicht über synaptic .... danke probier ich gleich aus
<lostsize> mgolisch:  danke nach Installation von dselect hats geklappt (soweit ich das beurteilen kann).  
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-12
<LinuxFan> hat jemand vieleicht das paket kdenlive-0.9.4-0ubuntu0~sunab~lucid2 weil ich kann es nicht mehr finden in launchpad ???
<stevieh> hmm.. nach dem Wechsel der Desktop-Konfiguration - anderer externer Bildschirm - passiert es immer mal wieder, dass da fenster sind, die ich zwar im compiz scaler und im anwendungs-umschalter sehe, aber nicht ums verrecken auf nen Screen bekomme. Gibts da nen Trick?
<dodeluser> hi. ich mache grad ein manuelles remaster mittels chroot-script. die ganze zeit funktionierte alles. seit ich aber deutlich mehr programme draufpacken möchte, bekomme ich ab dem zeitpunkt "mksquashfs filesystem" eine lange Reihe Fehlermeldungen, wie z.B. http://pastebin.com/AZcmVKcj
<kubine> dodeluser: Title: [Bash] Failed to read file ./proc/12/task/12/attr/exec, creating empty file Failed t - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dodeluser> Am Ende wird versucht ein ISO zu builden, was aber ca. 50mal langsamer geht als sonst.. und meine CPU wird dabei so heiß, dass sie in den Risc Bereich geht..
<dodeluser> Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<dodeluser> ja, kubine?
<dadrc> (kubine ist ein bot)
<dadrc> Und so wie das aussieht, hast du /proc im squashfs, das sollte da eigentlich nicht sein, soweit ich weiß
<dodeluser> mm...also /proc wird ja ins chroot gemountet... das soll ja schon so sein (aber ich verstehs wahrscheinlich nicht genau)
<dodeluser> es ist ja so.. wenn ich statt ca. 30 apt-get programmen nur 15 nehme, dann geht es
<dodeluser> ja, ich bekomme vorher auch die meldung, dass er proc nicht umounten. kann. das kann ich auch jetzt nicht mehr im hostsystem... mir hilft dann immer nur ein reboot
<dschense> hallo zusammen !
<pkzip> meine neu gekaufte platte war partitioniert mit startsektor 256. ich kann nach fdisk aber nur 65535 oder höher angeben. woran liegt das denn?
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-13
<nguyen_> hallo, eine Frage, kann ich eine radeon notebookgrafikkarte durch eine nvidia notebook grafikkarte ersetzen. haben die Notebooks gleichen Grafikkarten-Slot?
<nguyen_> ich meine, mechanisch
<dadrc> möglich, vielleicht, manchmal. frag mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, mit der angabe des genauen laptoptypen
<doev> Habe hier eine SSD die bis eben noch funktinoiert hat. Jetzt nur noch I/O-Error. Letzte Aktion war das Partitionieren mit der Xubuntu-Install-CD. Smartctl funktioniert noch. Hat jemand eine Idee was ich noch testen könnte?
<doev> mit smartclt kann ich übrigens nichts auffälliges erkennen.
<dadrc> anderer rechner da?
<doev> ich habe eine idee
<doev> kann es am firmware passwort liegen?
<doev> der alte rechner hatte eins drauf
<dadrc> ja
<doev> mist, dann müsste ich das netbook nochmal zerlegen ... falls das nicht über usb zu lösen ist.
<dadrc> bin ich spontan überfragt, sollte sich aber per google finden lassen, ob das so geht.
<koegs> doev: kannst ja mal hier lesen https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/SSD_Secure_Erase
<kubine> koegs: Title: SSD Secure Erase – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<sdx23> dafür braucht man auch das Passwort - und einen Controller, der die Security Extensions kann
<doev> das sollte dann wohl das netbook sein. per bios bekomme ich es schonmal nicht gelöscht.
<dschense> Hallo zusammen! Ich habe ein großes Problem die Hybrid Grafikkarte unter meinem Acer Aspire 7745g - Ati Mobility Radeon HD 5850 / Intel zum laufen zu bekommen. ist zufällig jemand da, der mir Hilfestellung geben kann ?
<ppq> dschense, ich habe davon keine ahnung, aber am besten schilderst du das problem einfach mal. 
<dschense> ok, wie schon beschrieben habe ich die oben genannte Hardware verbaut. ich würde gerne beim booten nur die Intel Karte verwenden, da ich die meiste Zeit einfach keine starke Grafik auslastung habe. falls ich die Leistung dann doch brauche würde ich gerne die grafik umschalten. habe schon alles versucht.vgaswitcheroo, fglrx die treiber direkt von ATI. ich bekomme das teil einfach nicht zum 
<dschense> laufen.
<dschense> mir ist aufgefallen, dass switcheroo zwar aktiviert ist, aber ich unter /sys/kernel/debug/ keinen vgaswitcheroo ordner noch eine switch file habe.
<dschense> und wenn ich das System frisch installiere (treiber technisch nichts ändere) habe ich das problem, solange im bios die Graficsache auf switchable gestellt ist, ich alle 5-10 secunden einen freeze bekomme in dem ich nichts machen kann, dabei das brightness kontroll dingens aufpops, und der freeze ca. 5 Sekunden anhält. dann ist wieder kurz ruhe, bis das gleiche 5-10 sekunden später wieder 
<dschense> auftaucht.
<doev> ich bekomme meine ssd trotz security extensions nicht geöffnet. hdparm --user-master u --security-unlock PASSWORT /dev/sda ... I/O-Error
<sdx23> doev: 13:28:14 <           sdx23> dafür braucht man auch das Passwort - und einen Controller, der die Security Extensions kann
<sdx23> manche SATA Controller sind da sehr eigen - in dem Fall einen anderen verwenden.
<doev> sdx23, es ist der controller an dem die platte über das bios ungelockt werden kann. passwort kenne ich auch.
<sdx23> ja, aber nur weil der das BIOS das machen lässt, heisst nicht, dass er das danach noch zulässt.
<doev> sdx23, wenn ich über stick boote und dann erst die platte dran klemme, ist die platte im zustand "not frozen"
<sdx23> wie gesagt, ich empfehle einen anderen zu verwenden.
<doev> ssds sind doch hotplug fähig?
<doev> mit einem anderen controller geht es auch nicht.
<doev> hat keinen Sinn mehr. Dann ist die ssd jetzt auf lebzeiten an das netbook gebunden. Und ich kaufe erstmal kein Samsung mehr. Trotdem danke für den Support.
<subz3r0> jo.... samsung stinkt :)
<musca> doev:  samsung hat den Vertrieb von Notebooks in Europa schon vor einiger Zeit eingestellt.
<doev> letzte chance wäre noch ein bios update -- nur wie wenn es das nur für win7 gibt?
<dschense> ist mittlerweile jemand online, der evtl. Hilfestellung für einen acer aspire 7745g mit switchable ATI Mobility Radeon hd 5850 / Intel geben könnte ?
<Luyin> dschense nicht wenn du nicht sagst was das problem ist....
<jokrebel> Luyin: Wenn ich das richtig sehe warst Du durchaus bei seiner ersten genaueren Erläuterung ab etwa 15 Uhr bereits auch anwesend. Backlog hilft manchmal ;-) Falls das abhanden gekommen sein sollte: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/13/%23ubuntu-de.html
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/05/13/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<Luyin> thx jokrebel. da war ich wohl voreilig, tut mir leid dschense 
<dschense> zuerst einmal bekomme ich nach einer frischen installation, solange die grafik im bios auf switchable gestellt ist, das problem, dass die brightness control popup dingens alles 5-10 Sekunden aufpoppt und mein system für 5-10 sek. einfriert. dann geht alles wieder für weitere 5-10 sekunden und danach friert wieder alles ein.
<dschense> ich hab da was gefunden:
<dschense> http://askubuntu.com/questions/613602/ubuntu-15-04-freezes-for-a-second-every-6-10-seconds-pci-radeon-related-message
<kubine> dschense: Title: Ubuntu 15.04 freezes for a second every 6-10 seconds, PCI/Radeon related messages in kern.log - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<dschense> das ist der Patch dazu:
<dschense> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/attachment.cgi?id=169601&action=diff
<kubine> dschense: Title: Attachment #169601 for bug #61891 (at bugzilla.kernel.org)
<dschense> ich hab den patch nun mal für die kernelsource 3.19 angewendet, baue schon seit ner weile und hoffe, dass das zumindest das erste Problem beseitigt.
<dschense> (es sei denn jemand anderes hat eine bessere Idee)
<dreamon> Hat jemand Idee -> Beim starten von Libreoffice kommt -> Die Anwendung kann nicht gestartet werden. Die benutzerdefinierte Installation konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden.
<dreamon> Sehe die Meldung heute zum ersten mal.
<dreamon> Das Logo erscheint. Normalerweise geht der Ladezustandssteifen nach rechts.. aber hier kommt dann Fatal Error
<nagetier> dreamon, vorschnell fällt mir ein, die Anwendung aus der Konsole heraus zu starten.. in der Hoffnung, dort mehr Infos zu finden
<dreamon> Nun in der Konsole friert es lediglich ein.. keine ausgabe .. 
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> dreamon, wurde es denn aus den Paketquellen installiert?
<dreamon> Ich habe das schon Jahrelang verwendet. Jetzt plötzlich kommt der Fehler. Ganz  normal aus den Paketquellen .. kein PPA..
<nagetier> dreamon, testweise würde ich mal einen neuen User anlegen und dort starten
<dreamon> ok.. ich teste
<dreamon> Als Gast geht es starten
<nagetier> dreamon, dann würde ich jetzt die Einstellungen in deinem /home zu LibreOffice sichern, den Ordner löschen und erneut versuchen
<dreamon> nagetier, Wo könnte sich das verstecken.. ich find es nicht
<nagetier> dreamon, habe es nicht installiert.. sollte ein verstecktes Verzeichnis sein, 'ls -lah ~' sollte es anzeigen
<dreamon> Ich hab in Nautilus die Versteckten Anzeigen lassen, aber nichts mit Libreoffice
<MojoDojo> guten abend, kennt jemand den terminal-befehl um den standardtaschenrechner unter ubuntu zu öffnen. ich würde mich gerne ein tastenkürzel dafür einrichten weiß aber nicht welchen befehl ich eingeben muss
<dreamon> nagetier, Ah in .config gibts ein libreoffice.. das benenne ich mal um
<dreamon> nagetier, Danke. Jetzt geht es.
<nagetier> dreamon, schön
<dreamon> Hat der network-manager auch so ein Verzeichnis.. ich hätte damit auch ein Problemchen :) ?
<nagetier> dreamon, bestimmt :)
<nagetier> dreamon, mach den Test unter dem temporären Nutzer
<dreamon> Danke. das teste ich auch!
<nagetier> Gerne.
<nagetier> MojoDojo, starte den Rechner in deiner GUI, schaue mit top oder ps nach, wie die Anwendung genau heißt, und starte die mit dem Namen aus der Konsole heraus
<MojoDojo> "gnome-calculator" war es, vielen Dank!
<MojoDojo> das hätte ich ja auch über die "systemüberwachung" unter "prozesse" rausfinden könne, das ist vermutlich das was mir top anzeigt.
<MojoDojo> danke auf jeden fall
<nagetier> das ist richtig.. und gerne
<MojoDojo> vielleicht ein luxusproblem, aber: wenn ich den gnome-calculator über die konsole starte öffnet sich dieser unten rechts in der ecke anstatt irgendwo mittig wie wenn ich ihn etwa über die dash oder über ein shortcut starte. gibt es eine einfache möglichkeit das zu ändern?
<MojoDojo> ist nicht so tragisch, aber doch etwas nervig wenn man sich jedesmal den taschenrechner aus der ecke ziehen muss. v.a. weil man den ja häufiger nutzt
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-14
<win311> hi
<win311> hab mir grad windows 3.11 installiert das ist viel besser als ubuntu
<LupusE> moin
<Zai-Cesuo> hallo. ich habe ein UEFI / Legacy-Modus Problem.
<Zai-Cesuo> Mein Mainboard bootet die Installations-DVD nur im UEFI-Modus aber nicht im Legacy-Modus. Jemand eine Idee?
<Luyin> was genau willst du denn im legacy-modus?
<Zai-Cesuo> ein netter User im Ubuntu Channel meinte es liegt an der UEFI installation
<Luyin> Zai-Cesuo das beantwortet meine frage nicht ;)
<Zai-Cesuo> Also ich möchte im Legacy-Modus installieren. Der Typ meinte es löst das Problem. Grub sollte dann nach einem "update-grub2" die installation finden
<Zai-Cesuo> Deshalb wollte ich es so installieren
<Frickelpit> "Es löst das Problem" <- welches Problem?
<Zai-Cesuo> Ich hatte vorher das Problem, dass mein Grub nicht meine Windows installation angezeigt hat
<Zai-Cesuo> dieses Problem
<Frickelpit> und warum sollte der legacy-mode des bios daran was ändern?
<Zai-Cesuo> Hm das haben mir 2 Herren einstimmig so gesagt
<Frickelpit> scheint mir eher ein problem mit grub zu sein
<Zai-Cesuo> was wäre Dein Tipp?
<Frickelpit> welches windows nutzt du?
<Zai-Cesuo> Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit
<Zai-Cesuo> Und Ubuntu war die neuste Version
<Frickelpit> und dein bios war vor der ersten installation von ubuntu auf uefi oder legacy?
<Zai-Cesuo> UEFI
<Zai-Cesuo> Keine kreative Idee?
<Zai-Cesuo> https://msdn.microsoft.com/de-de/library/hh825112.aspx  -> habe es auch schonmal mit dem löschen des EFI-Ordners versucht. Dann taucht auch kein UEFI als bootmöglichkeit mehr auf.
<kubine> Zai-Cesuo: Title: Starten im UEFI-Modus oder Legacy-BIOS-Modus (at msdn.microsoft.com)
<Zai-Cesuo> auf die Secure-Boot Features kann ich leider nicht zugreifen. Die sind bestimmt in nem versteckten BIOS Menü zu finden
<Zai-Cesuo> Motherboard ist MS-7728 (Medion)
<Frickelpit> Zai-Cesuo: ich selber nutze kein uefi, warte einfach bis jemand mit mehr uefi-kenntnissen hier reinschaut. alternativ kannst du auch unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement nach einer lösung suchen.
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: EFI Bootmanagement › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Zai-Cesuo> dennoch danke dir
<schnuppi> Guten Tag
<schnuppi> ist es möglich, ubuntu auf ein usbstick zu installieren, (keine Live CD )
<andi_> hallo, ich hätte eine frage zu spotify, ich brauch libgcrypt.so.11 kann ich mir die auch über aptitude/apt get besorgen?
<ppq> andi_, ja, das paket heißt libgcrypt11
<andi_> ppq: in welcher repo finde ich denn das paket?
<Lothenon> gnah, wie kann ich dpkg: Fehler: Parsen der Datei »/var/lib/dpkg/status«, nahe Zeile 54267 Paket »libgtk-vnc-2.0-0«: version fehlt fixen?
<Frickelpit> andi_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgcrypt11
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- libgcrypt11 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> andi_, in den standard ubuntu paketquellen
<andi_> ppq: Frickelpit in den standard ubuntu paketquellen finde ich es leider nicht, E: Paket libgcrypt11 kann nicht gefunden werden.
<ppq> andi_, welche ubuntuversion?
<Frickelpit> andi_: welche ubuntu version?
<andi_> Linux wunderland 3.19.0-15-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 16 23:32:37 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Frickelpit> vivid hat libgcrypt11 nicht mehr
<andi_> also selbst nach installieren?
<ppq> die version aus utopic sollte sich aber problemlos installieren lassen
<Frickelpit> andi_: wäre es nicht einfacher, dein eigentliches problem mit spotify zu lösen?
<andi_> Frickelpit: wie meinst du das? spotify habe ich ja installiert. und beim starten im terminal bekomme ich ja den libgcrypt fehler
<Frickelpit> andi_: ah ok, lese es gerade. da ist die abhängigkeit auf libgcrypt noch nicht angepasst.
<Frickelpit> http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/fix-missing-libgcrypt11-causing-spotify.html
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: Fix Missing libgcrypt11 Causing Spotify, Brackets And Other Apps Not To Work / Install In Ubuntu 15.04 ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<andi_> eben lesen
<Frickelpit> andi_: einfach libgcrypt11 installieren
<andi_> Frickelpit: alles klar, werde das mal eben machen danke
<andi_> Frickelpit: ppq vielen dank für die hilfe, sehr bequem unter ubuntu das zu installieren.
<thllht> hallo. kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich Systemklänge deaktivieren kann? Also zum Beispiel das Trommeln kurz vor dem Login.
<zerwas> thllht: Das hängt von der Ubuntu-Version ab. In den Einstellungen unter "Audio" -> Registerkarte "Klangeffekte"
<Frickelpit> thllht: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24946/how-do-i-disable-the-drum-beat-sound-on-the-login-screen
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: lightdm - How do I disable the drum beat sound on the login screen? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<thllht> 14.04 LTS. Bei der Einstellung sehe ich nur den Eintrag "Vorgabe". Ändern kann ich dort nichts...
<thllht> ok, link wird geprüft
<thllht> ok, scheint nicht zu gehen. Bei github steht nur, dass man halt die lautstärke abdrehen soll
<thllht> danke
<Anf> Guten Tag, Ich hab ein kleines Problem, ich hab ein Defektes Packet, und hab jetzt das Problem, wie kann ich es lösen. Ich hab gestern versucht einen Treiber zu Installieren, dadurch ist es passiert, wie kann ich jetzt alles rückgänglich machen, und wo finde ich die Packete oder die Quellen, die Ich gestern installiert habe?
<Anf> Der Fehler ist, das eine Abhängigkeit von einem Packet nicht erfüllt werden kann.
<jokrebel> Anf: zeig doch mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in nem NoPaste
<jokrebel> !pasten > Anf 
<kubine> Anf: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Anf> Sind nur 3 Zeilen
<Anf> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar) E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<jokrebel> Anf: Dann hast Du vielleicht das Softwarecenter oder Synaptic noch offen.
<Anf> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade kann wegen dem Fehler nicht starten
<cup`ocoffee> Anf In Synaptic findest du die Installations-Geschichte unter 'Datei->Chronik'  und in Muon mit Strg+H  
<jokrebel> klar, wenn irgendwas anderes den Paketmanager noch sperrt (lock)
<Anf> Stimmt, hatte ich noch offen, weil ich da das Problem lösen wollte, ich hab bei Ubuntu Oben wo die Uhr ist ein Rotes Symbol, da wird das Problem beschrieben, aber wie löse ich es?
<cup`ocoffee> Anf, die Lösung wird dir der Befehl von jokrebel anzeigen
<jokrebel> Anf: Indem Du uns das angeforderte erstmal pastest. Das geht auch erst nachem alle anderen Paketverwaltungsprogramme zu ssind
<Anf> scangearmp-common:i386 : Hängt ab von: libatk1.0-0:i386 (>= 1.9.0) ist aber nicht installiert
<jokrebel> Anf: Letzte Aufforderung meinerseits _alles_ in nem NoPaste herzuzeigen.
<Anf> Probieren Sie »apt-get -f install«, um dies zu korrigieren
<Anf> Das geht aber auch nicht
<jokrebel> geht nicht ist keine Beschreibung. Bitte endlich alles in nen Paste.
<jokrebel> auch das apt-get -f install
<Anf> geht es auch ohne NoPaste
<jokrebel> _auch_ nicht nur
<Anf> moment
<jokrebel> Anf: Wo genau ist das Problem bei der Nutzung eines NoPaste?
<Anf> alles Gut, einen Moment Bitte
<Anf> Text von Sudo apt-get dist-upgrade:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11131362/
<kubine> Anf: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Anf> sudo apt-get update funktioniert wunderbar davor
<jokrebel> ...was es noch nicht zeigt *seufz*
<Anf> ??
<jokrebel> ich bin raus - ich hab oft genug um _alle_ ausgaben gebeten
<Anf> apt-get -f install:  E: Sperrdatei /var/lib/dpkg/lock konnte nicht geöffnet werden. - open (13: Keine Berechtigung) E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, sind Sie root?
<Anf> Sind doch alle, welche soll ich den noch Posten?
<germanb0y> Anf, su && apt-get -f install
<Anf> Hab ich doch gerade oben gepostet
<germanb0y> Anf: als user oder root?
<Anf> als Sudo
<jokrebel> 6:34:59         Anf | sudo apt-get update funktioniert wunderbar davor     <---hätte ich auch selber sehn wollen, aber mir ist an Deiner Supportanfrage eh schon die Lust vergangen.
<jokrebel> germanb0y: Bitte keine su-tipps
<Anf> Bitte schön: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11131472/
<kubine> Anf: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<germanb0y> Anf: Irgendwas geöffnet? (Software-Center,Synaptic,Aktualisierungsverwaltung etc) 
<Anf> Nein, und Firefox, mehr nichts, und Oben hab ich von Ubuntu den Fehler Symbol (Zeichen)
<jokrebel> Dann muss "sudo apt-get -f install" auch funktionieren  - Hattest Du sudo benutzt davor? Bitte auch nopasten.
<Frickelpit> Anf: woher kommt das Paket scangearmp-common?
<Anf> Ich hab gestern versucht einen Treiber für meinen Drucker zu installieren, der Drucker funktioniert, aber der Scanner nicht, deswegen hab ich bei Canon den Treiber für den Scanner geladen, aber ich hab es nicht geschafft den Treiber zu installieren. Wie krieg ich den jetzt weg?
<Frickelpit> Anf: mit dem Befehl history zeigt dir dein terminal die befehle an, die du eingegeben hast. einfach die schritte rückgängig machen
<Anf> wie mach ich ein Befeh rückgänig, was kommt vor dem Befehl noch hin?
<Frickelpit> das kommt drauf an, was du da eingegeben hast
<jokrebel> ...ooO( Auch da könnte wieder ein NoPaste sehr hifreich und zielführend sein ... )
<Anf> Ich hab eine Neue Packetquelle hinzugefügt für den Treiber von Canon, und ich glaube, das er jetzt weg muss
<Anf> Moment
<jokrebel> Anf: Zum Glauben solltest Du Dich an Deinen Pfarrer wenden ;-)
<Frickelpit> Anf: wie wurde die quelle hinzugefügt?
<Anf> Ich bin mir sicher, das er weg muss, so :)
<Anf> moment
<jokrebel> Anf: Na dann deinstallier es so wie es zu tun ist in dem Fall. Wir wissen nicht wie Du es reingequetscht hast...
<Anf> kommt gleich moment
<Anf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11131737/
<kubine> Anf: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> Anf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<kubine> Frickelpit: Title: PPA › Paketquellen freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> jo genau - das PPA mit PPA-Purge rausschmeißen.
<Anf> Super, Danke werde ich später mal Probieren, muss jetzt weg, Und Vielen Vielen Dank Euch, ich Berichte noch zum Abend hin, ob es funktioniert hat, Vielen Dank
<jokrebel> Anf: Viel Erfolg
<RedNifre> Hi.
<RedNifre> Ich habe hier eine alte 13.10  Maschine entdeckt, anscheinend kann man die nicht mehr upgraden weil die repositories weg sind (404). Kann ich es mit nem ISO auf 14.04 LTS aktualisieren oder was mache ich am besten?
<k1l> RedNifre: du kannst auch ein EOL upgrade machen. musste nur erstmal die historischen quellen umbennen
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Historische_Paketquellen
<kubine> k1l: Title: Historische Paketquellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<RedNifre> Ist das die einfachste/sicherste variante?
<k1l> ja. das ist ja ein "normales" online upgrade dann.
<k1l> die normalen releases haben halt nur noch 9 monate support. wenn du eh nicht oft upgraden willst/kannst/möchtest, beleib einfach bei LTS, die haben weiterhin 5 jahre support
<RedNifre> habe auf der offiziellen ubuntu-seite das hier gefunden, das ist das gleiche wie im ubuntuusers wiki, oder? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<kubine> RedNifre: Title: EOLUpgrades - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> jo. ich hab mal das deutsche wiki verlinkt, wusste nicht wie gut es um dein englisch steht. 
<RedNifre> ich lese sicherheitshalber beide... danke fuer den link
<RedNifre> Hm, die englische seite ist kompliziert und viel umfangreicher. Reicht es, wenn ich wie in der deutschen Seite beschrieben nur in der sources.list ein bisschen etwas aendere? Dann wuerde ich naemlich die schwer verstaendlichen Details aus der englischen seite ignorieren.
<k1l> ja. im prinzip musst du nur die urls in der sources.list ändern (da ist allerdings sorgfalt angesagt). dann kannst du "normal" updaten wie es vorher auch ging
<RedNifre> okay, dann probiere ich das erst einmal. Schlimmstenfalls bootet der rechner nicht mehr, aber meine daten sind noch da, richtig?
<k1l> nee. schlimmstenfalls ist die sources.list kaputt. dann muss man da nochmal sauber ran.
<RedNifre> um so besser. mal schauen, was passiert.
<k1l> darfst halt nur nicht das saucy gegen ein trusty oder so tauschen. weil den mischmasch aus paketen von 13.10 und 14.04 oder so bekommt man nicht mehr weg
<jokrebel> wobei Murphy trotzdem zu Backups rät; dann läuft auch meist alles glatter ;-)
<RedNifre> Jepp, bin gerade dabei ein Backup zu machen.
<RedNifre> In der sources.list gibt es so einige de.archive eintraege, kann ich global "deb http://de.archive" durch "deb http://old-releases" ersetzen? Ich koennte eh nicht beurteilen, welche ich auslassen muss...
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, genau jokrebel immer ein Backup vor einem Versions Update machen 
<sash_> zerwas_: Fedora 22 installiert, /home mitgenommen, alles läuft.
<DerProfessor> sash_: Ich glaub Du hast im falschen Can gepostet 
<sash_> DerProfessor: Richtig, sorry.
<DerProfessor> np kann passieren 
<DerProfessor> Is mir auch schon passiert
<Guest23841> hallo zusammen, habe seit neuestem ein problem
<Guest23841> wenn ich auf herunterfahren klicken dann meldet sich der lappi nur ab
<jokrebel> Guest23841: Mehrere Oberflächen installiert? 
<k1l> hast du mehrere user? hat dein user nicht die berechtigung runterzufahren?
<k1l> und welches ubuntu und welcher desktop?
<Guest23841> bin der einzige user, habe in letzter zeit nur etwas mit cairo doch herum gespielt
<Guest23841> ubuntu 14.04 unity
<Guest23841> *dock
<Guest23841> habe eben gelesen dass es ein bug ist der mit cairo dock auftritt
<Guest23841> danke euch trotzdem :)
<_thelion_> Guten Abend - Ist es möglich, in Kubuntu 15.04 die Titelleiste der Fenster zu verkleinern?
<_thelion_> Diese ist mir ein wenig zu "dick" ...
<irin> moin
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-15
<dodeluser> hallo. habe eine spezielle installationsfrage. ich habe derzeit eine 250gb ssd mit ubuntu 14.04 vollverschlüsselt (also über den eintrag "physikalisches volume für verschlüsselung"). Dies ist eine luks-partition. Sonst hab ich nur noch die separarte /boot partition.
<dodeluser> ich würde gerne ein zweites verschlüsselte system dazu installieren, ohne das jetztige aufgeben zu müssen. geht das?
<doev> Ich würde gerne eine luks-Partition mit einem neuen Key erweitern. "cryptsetup luksAddKey /dev/..." möchte nun zunächst einen gültigen Passsatz wissen. Leider ist de vorhandene Schlüssel ein abgeleiteter. Wie kann ich diesen benutzen?
<doev> evtl. mit --key-file=STRING oder --master-key-file=STRING
<doev>  /lib/cryptsetup/scripts/decrypt_derived sollte den gültigen Schlüssel zurückgeben
<doev> cryptsetup luksAddKey --key-file=/mnt/ram/tmp.key /dev/... fragt direkt nach einem neuen Passsatz. Sieht doch gut aus?
<ppq> doev, voll praktisch, dass du deine fragen alle selbst beantwortest :D
<ppq> find ich gut
<bekks> So muss Support sein :)
<ppq> ack
<doev> ;) habe erstmal gefragt, dann geschaut
<ppq> jojo, weiter so, so lernen wir hier auch noch was ;)
<doev> Bei Xubuntu 14.04 suche ich in der Fensterverwaltung den meiner Meinung nach einzig brauchbaren Stil "default 4.0". Leider gibt es diesen nicht mehr wie es bei 12.04 der Fall war. Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich den wieder her bekommen kann?
<ub_umstieg> Guten Tag ich habe Java oracle jre auf dem system 14.04 brauch ich da noch das openjdk viel programme finden das oracle nicht
<ub_umstieg> kann man beide simultan beteiben 
<doev> ub_umstieg, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternativen-System
<kubine> doev: Title: Alternativen-System › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<doev> sudo update-alternatives --config java .... war das glaube ich
<doev> ob du es aber brauchst, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
<ub_umstieg> Danke 
<ppq> doev, bei 12.04 war greybird das default theme, das gibts in 14.04 auch
<ppq> ah, hat wohl in 12.10 ein "complete makeover" gegeben
<ppq> doev, http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/OldGreybird?content=167014
<kubine> ppq: Title: OldGreybird Xfce-Look.org (at xfce-look.org)
<doev> ppq, das theme ist in 12.04 nicht default eingestellt, sondern heißt default 4.0. Es hat einen etwas dickeren Fensterrand, was das Arbeiten mit touchpad erst möglich macht ... für Grobmotoriker
<ppq> Edited Greybird theme (from Xubuntu 12.04)
<doev> ppq, http://i.imgur.com/UCtqjkT.png
<edgar_> Hi, Download von http://sourceforge.net:*.deb-Pake synkron.Erhaltenes paket trägt den namen "Nicht bestätigt 847221.crdownload". Anderer Mirror, gleiche Sache. Dateigrösse identisch.  ??
<bekks> Das musst du die Sourceforge Betreiber fragen.
<edgar_> ok.Gibts nen Channel dafür?
<bekks> Ja. ##sourceforge
<edgar_> Danke. Tschüß.
<ub_umstieg> Frage wieso wird eigentlich androidstudio beim Aktualisieren via google.dl upgedatet 
<dadrc> Gibt's auf den offiziellen Paketservern nicht, und damit es aktuell bleibt, fügt es beim Installieren einen Google-Paketserver hinzu
<dadrc> Über den kriegt AS dann die Updates
<ub_umstieg> das geht ganzschön auf den download 
<ub_umstieg> ich hab gestern 14.04 mal eine aktualisierung gegönnt und da waren es 7,2GB 
<bekks> Hast du seot April 2014 keine Updates mehr gemacht?
<bekks> *seit
<ub_umstieg> noch nie seit der installation das erste mal 
<bekks> Aua.
<ub_umstieg> mit 120Mbit gings 
<ub_umstieg> der rechner ist bedeutend langsamer als vorher 
<ub_umstieg> Grafik wenn ich ein fenster vergrösser takert das so in abschnitten von 5mm / nicht immer 
<_moep_> hast du den richtigen treiber installiert?
<ub_umstieg> vorher gings ohne probleme 
<_moep_> steht in den log was, was du zuletzt gezodatet hast?
<ub_umstieg> wie schn erwähnt das update hatte 7,2GB installiert gestern 
<dadrc> neuer kernel, binärtreiber nicht sauber gebaut, daher vesa-treiber → ruckelt *behaupt*
<ub_umstieg> kann ich das überprüfen 
<ub_umstieg> alten kernel 30 starten 
<_moep_> schau in die logs
<_moep_> da steht sowas
<ub_umstieg> dmesg grep vesa oder ?
<jokrebel> ub_umstieg: Was ja kein Wunder ist, wenn Du nie Updates gemacht hattest...
<ub_umstieg> ich weis schlamperei am arbeitsplatz 
<jokrebel> eher ein Wunder dass es Dir nicht um die Ohren flog.
<ub_umstieg> ich hab 3 backup rechner hier seit 2008 nach dem totalen systemabsturz 
<ub_umstieg> also ich finde da in den dmesg nur ein fehler smb prob2 
<jokrebel> und was bringt das, wenn die alle seit 7 Jahren keine Updates bekamen?
<koegs> was für eine Grafikkarte hast du und welchen Treiber installiert?
<ub_umstieg> sie laufen wie am ersten tag ohne probleme 
<jokrebel> ...und haben keinerlei aktuelle Sicherheit ...
<ub_umstieg> NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200]
<ub_umstieg> 	Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<ub_umstieg> jokrebel:  im notfal brauchen die nur strom um den bertieb zugewärleisten mehr nicht das reicht 
<dadrc> na, fast.
<ub_umstieg> koegs: OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 10.3.2
<jokrebel> ub_umstieg: Dann sei so lieb und häng diese Dinger wenigstens nicht ans Internet!
<ub_umstieg> niemals fest versprochen 
<dadrc> ub_umstieg, start mal `software-properties-gtk` und guck, ob er dir auf dem letzten tab andere treiber anbietet
<ub_umstieg> ist auch ein 8.04 und ein 10.04
<jokrebel> ...was nicht merh supported wird
<bekks> Beides nicht mehr.
<ub_umstieg> dadrc:  nein keine treiber 
<ub_umstieg> moment jetzt kommt was 
<ub_umstieg> dieses gerät benutz einen alternativen treiber 
<ub_umstieg> es werden 5 nvida binär treiber angezeigt 
<nagetier> ub_umstieg, bin mir fast sicher, das du beim Upgrade nicht sauber nach Anleitung vorgegangen bist.. erst wären die 10.04 Updates pflicht gewesen, dann erst auf 12.04, dann dort alle Updates, und erst dann auf 14.04, wenn ich mich recht entsinne
<ub_umstieg> X.Org ist ausgewählt 
<ub_umstieg> nagetier:  eine neuinstallation auf neuer platte 
<nagetier> ub_umstieg, 14.04 wurde neu installiert?
<ub_umstieg> ja
<nagetier> ok, das hörte sich für mich vorhin anders an.. dann bin ich schon ruhig
<ub_umstieg> also voriges jahr neu installiert 
<nagetier> aber warum läd dein System dann mehr als 7GB an Daten aus dem Netz?
<ub_umstieg> auf SDA befinden sich 14.04 und 10.04 auf SDb XP und 8.04
<bekks> Ich würde einfach mal ein 14.04 sauber neu installieren, HEUTE, und HEUTE aktualisieren.
<bekks> Und dabei gleich XP, 8.04 und 10.04 löschen.
<ub_umstieg> niemals dann kann ich hier dichtmachen 
<ub_umstieg> sollte ich mal den propatier getestet driver anklicken 
<ub_umstieg> 331.113
<ub_umstieg> oh ich muss weg eine kuh kalbt kein witz Bis morgen dann DANKE für die Hilfe 
<jokrebel> das OS für die Milchprduktions-Anlage? *duck* </OT>
<smeexs>  wenn ich mir unetbootin einen boot-fähigen stick erstelle , rein für ein live-system , an dem ich dann ein paar modifikationen vornehme , reicht es dann den stick einfach zu kopieren um einen 2. boot-stick mit den selben änderungen zu erhalten ?
<nusz> hi
<nusz> ich habe ein problem mit der hdmi soundausgabe: es wird kein hdmi output device angezeigt.
<nusz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11152208/
<kubine> nusz: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nusz> kubine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11152208/
<jokrebel> nusz: kubine ist ein bot ;-)
<nusz> jokrebel: sry.:-)
<nusz> ich vermute, dass bestimmte module nicht geladen sind. zumindest soweit bin ich gekommen. 
<dadrc> kannst du mit `lsmod` leicht überprüfen
<dadrc> und mit `modprobe` ändern
<nusz> dadrc: danke. ich weiß nur nicht nach welchen modulen ich suchen muss.
<dadrc> wie kommst du überhaupt drauf, dass die module fehlen?
<nusz> dadrc: das ist eine vermutung. ich denke, dass das gerät über die entsprechenden module angesteuert wird. und wenn die module nicht vorhanden sind, kann auch das gerät nicht aufgegriffen werden. soweit meine folgerung. aber bitte keine bohrenden fragen... das war nur meine kurz interpretation.:-)
<dadrc> he.
<dadrc> was ist es denn für eine karte?
<nusz> dadrc: intel haswell mobile
<dadrc> guck mal, ob das modul snd_hda_codec_hdmi da ist
<nusz> dadrc: das modul ist nicht da.
<dadrc> Was sagt modinfo dazu?
<dadrc> Also, `modinfo snd_hda_codec_hdmi`?
<nusz> dadrc:  ist in modules
<dadrc> `sudo modprobe snd_hda_codec_hdmi`
<nusz> dadrc: ausgeführt. 
<dadrc> und, ist das device jetzt da?
<nusz> dadrc: nein.
<dadrc> schade, wär aber auch zu einfach gewesen.
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion, Kernelversion?
<dadrc> `lsb_release -d`, `uname -a`
<nusz> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11152574/
<kubine> nusz: Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> nusz: Entscheide Dich dochbitte ob du hier oder in #ubuntu supported werden möchtest :)
<dadrc> Ah, Vivid. Wird dann wohl https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1453447 sein
<kubine> dadrc: Title: Bug #1453447 “[Vivid] kernel 3.19.0-17 fails to show HDMI sound ...” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dadrc> → 3.19.0-12 booten, geht wieder, Fix kommt bestimmt bald.
<nusz> dadrc: probiere es. bis gleich. 
<nusz> dadrc: danke! es ist auch mit dem -15er möglich.
<dadrc> Sehr gut. 
<dadrc> Bug bekannt, dürfte also bald (wahrscheinlich mit dem nächsten Kernel) gefixt werden.
<nusz> dadrc: wie bist du auf den bug gekommen? dass ich in zukunft die problemlösung ähnlich rekonstruieren kann.
<dadrc> Einfach im Ubuntu-Bugtracker nach HDMI-Bugs mit Vivid geguckt
<dadrc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<kubine> dadrc: Title: Launchpad Bugs (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<nusz> dadrc:cool, ich habe bisher über google die bugs versucht nachzuvollziehen. vielen dank!
<dadrc> Gerne
<nusz> dadrc: bye
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-16
<jokrebel> oO ... mein Ubuntu ist aus Grub verschwunden
<jokrebel> was mach ich nun? Auch ein Reparaturversuch über chroot-Methode bringt dann bei update-grub nur noch memtest und die Sid-Installation auf der 2ten Festplatte. oO
<dadrc> Was hast du denn beim Reparieren gemacht?
<stevieh> jokrebel: hast du mal geschaut, was noch alles da ist auf der partition?
<bekks> Und davor? :)
<zoli> hi. Sorry to ask this here, but could you please help me with some translation? I want to buy a german "Hantel" and I have read a comment that its "Klemmen sind etwas hakelig". What does it mean? what is hakelig? i couldnt fint it in a dictionary
<jokrebel> dadrc: Naja - die Anleitung aus dem Wiki befolgt (wie ich selbst immer empfehle hier und schon zigfach selbst erfolgreich angewendet habe in der Vergangenheit). Nur diesmal scheint es nicht zu klappen.
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode
<kubine> jokrebel: Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> zoli, join us over in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, this channel here is for ubuntu support only. over there, no problem.
<jokrebel> vielleicht mal ein fsck aus der Live-CD drüberjagen
<dadrc> jokrebel, EFI?
<jokrebel> nö
<stevieh> na, vor allem mal schauen, was auf der partition so da ist, die gefunden werden soll...
<jokrebel> hmm! Im boot-Verzeichnis befindet sich nur memtest...bin und ...elf und das Verezichnis Grub. Das ist doch nicht normal, oder?
<bekks> Da öiegt also kein Kernel.
<bekks> War /boot nicht gemounted als Du den Kernel installiert hast?
<jokrebel> nicht dass ich wüste. Hab grad keinen Plan wo die Kernel hingekommen sein könnten. Es ist keine separate Boot-Partition sondern direkt in / integriert.
<dadrc> chroot, Kernel neu installieren, würd ich sagen
<bekks> Japp.
<jokrebel> ööhmm ... also die Schritte wie bei der Grub Reparatur erstmal?
<jokrebel> und was dann nach "sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash" wenn ich dann in ner Root-konsole bin?
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: im chroot ists genau wie im system
<dadrc> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic (-lts-utopic, falls du 14.04 mit LTS Enablement fährst)
<jokrebel> dadrc: Das wenn ich nun wüsste was da drauf war. Sicher jedenfalls ein 14.04.2 bis vor kurzem. Und ist aus nem 12.04 per LTS-release-upgrade entstanden gewesen.
<dadrc> dann nimm den -lts-utopic
<jokrebel> schmeißt nur fehlermeldungen. Sieht ein bisschen aus als hätt ich da in der chroot kein Internet.
<jokrebel> ...konnte nicht aufgelöst werden
<bekks> Dann hast du das chroot nicht korrekt aufgebaut.
<jokrebel> und es ist ein Trusty kein Utopic
<jokrebel> ohne -lts-utopic läufts nun anscheinend
<bekks> -lts-utopic installiert den Hardware Enablement Stack Kernel aus Utopic in Trusty.
<bekks> Das ist richtig so.
<bekks> jokrebel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks
<jokrebel> den hatte ich glaub aber bisher auch noch nicht
 * jokrebel hatte auf dem Rechner nie Probleme und deshalb auch keinen Bedarf gehabt einen neueren Kernel zu fahren.
<jokrebel> oder muss man das?
<jokrebel> jetzt bootet Ubuntu zumindest wieder nach "apt-get install linux-image-generic"
<bekks> Den Artikel hast Du noch nie gelesen, oder? ;)
<jokrebel> bekks: Versucht ;-) aber nicht kappiert und deshalb wieder aufgegeben.
<jokrebel> zumal ich ja noch nie Bedarf sah! bekks ;-)
<jokrebel> wenn mein 14.04 mit Kernel 3.13.0-52-generic zufriedenstellend läuft gibt es trotzdem gute Gründe auf den Enablement Stack mit 3.16 zu wechseln?
<bekks> Ja, einen neueren Kernel.
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks
<bekks> Deine Frage wird in den ersten beiden Absätzen beantwortet :)
<ppq> außer neuer hardwareunterstützung gibts dafür keinen grund, ne
<ppq> aber haben ist besser als brauchen, nech :)
<bekks> So isses :D
<jokrebel> nachdem das recht alte Hardware ist wird das wohl eigentlich nicht nötig sein; ich installier es aber trotzdem mal. Kann man ja notfalls trotzdem wieder in den "alten Kernel" per Grub reinbooten, oder?
<ppq> jo
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks#Problembehebung - "Alte Kernel bleiben erhalten". :>
<jokrebel> das wichtigste war jetzt ja eh erstmal dass es in Grub _überhaupt_ wieder auftaucht; und das tut es nun.
<spY|da> wo finde ich denn das xfce / gtk theme was xubuntu derzeit benutzt?
<spY|da> ist es das shiki-colors theme?
<dadrc> spY|da, das ist in 'shimmer-themes', heißt Greybird
<spY|da> dadrc, danke dir 
<Wanama> hi
<dom121> Hi, kann mir jemand bei meinem grub-problem helfen? Dualboot mit Windows. Nach einer Neuinstallation von Windows ist der mbr überschrieben und ich bekomme Grub nur noch von der Disc zum laufen.
<jokrebel> dom121: Du must grub reparieren wie im Wiki beschrieben
<jokrebel> !grub2 > dom121 
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> dom121: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur
<jokrebel> Ich benutz immer die chroot-methode. Grad vor ein paar Stunden erst wieder angewandt.
<jokrebel> Live-CD booten und dann nach http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Standard-Desktop-System vorgehn
<zerwas> jokrebel: Die Methode ist eine Herausforderung für Leute ohne Konsolenerfahrung. Einfacher ist es, eine Live-CD mit eingebautem Boot-Repair zu verwenden, dort braucht es nur einen Klick. Siehe auch https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<dom121> Ich weiß, aber das funktioniert alles nicht. Ich würde gern als letztes eine Neuinstallation via Live-CD machen. In der Configfile steht aber nur die UUID...
<dom121> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob eine boot-Partition existiert. #
<dom121> boot-repair. Danke.
<zerwas> Kein Problem
<OK-Cube> Mal ein wenig Schwung rein bringen hier. Folgende Frage. Was heißt eigentlich Long Term Support??? Wenn es keine Maintainer gibt, welche die Pakete auch aktuell halten. Ist das dann nicht für die Katz?
<OK-Cube> Wie seht ihr das? So aus reiner Neugierde?
<OK-Cube> Schweigen im Walde?!? Keiner eine Meinung dazu? ;-)
<OK-Cube> Ich könnt ja auch mal was ernstes Fragen. Aber hier sind ja leider keine Leute die C++14 auf Ubuntu programmieren. Oder etwa doch.
<jokrebel> OK-Cube: Umfragen sind auch eher nicht das passende für den Support-Kanal
<OK-Cube> Juhu. Eine Reaktion. Für was ist der Support-Channel dann? Das ist immer die beste Ausrede um sich mit nichts Beschäftigen zu müssen. gelle ;-)
<OK-Cube> Es gibt mir auch keiner Support, selbst wenn ich eine Frage stelle zu Ubuntu und C++. Es ändert nichts. 
<jokrebel> Wie der Name schon sagt für Ubuntu-Support. Sprich: wenn Du konkrete Probleme mit einer Ubuntu-Installation hast. 
<jokrebel> OK-Cube: Und im /topic steht das auch ;-) mit einem Hinweis zum offtopic-Kanal
<zerwas> OK-Cube: Was LTS genau bedeutet, wird auch im Wiki erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unterschiede_LTS_und_normale_Version
<OK-Cube> Warum installieren sich einige Anwendungen nicht so, daß man diese Nutzen kann? Warum werden steinalte Dinge installiert. Bei dem s.g. LTS?
<jokrebel> OK-Cube: Und dass es da keinen gibt der die LTS-Sachen aktuell hält sehe ich als Gerücht.
<jokrebel> OK-Cube: Auch das ist offtopic hier.
<electricblue1> Hi! Nach meinem Upgrade von Precise zu Trusty würde ich gerne mein /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ Verzeichnis mal aufräumen, um nicht mehr benötigte ppas los zu werden. Kann ich z.B. ubuntu-sdk-team-ppa-precise.list* einfach löschen?
<electricblue1> Ich habe ubuntu-sdk-team-ppa-precise.list, ubuntu-sdk-team-ppa-precise.list.save und ubuntu-sdk-team-ppa-precise.list.distUpgrade. Bei den ersten beiden inst der Inhalt auskommentiert, bei der *.distUpgrade nicht.
<electricblue1> wird die *.distUpgrade  bei einem "apt-get update" berücksichtigt?
<jokrebel> electricblue1: Am saubersten entfernt man PPAs mit ppa-purge
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA
<electricblue1> Ok. wenn ich z.B. mache: ppa-purge "ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa", dann bekomme ich "Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-sdk-team ppa". Liegt das daran, dass der ppa Name eventuell falsch ist, oder dass das ppa beim Upgrade bereits deaktiviert wurde?
<dasjoe> electricblue1: ein do-release-upgrade deaktiviert dir die PPAs, ja
<electricblue1> ja, hatte ich auch gemacht. Also kann ich dann den ganzen Trödel in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ löschen?
<jokrebel> deaktiviert =/= sauber entfernt
<electricblue1> ok, danke.
<dreamon> Ich würde gern mein Home komplett sichern .. mit rsync .. kann mir jemand eine Sinnvolle Syntax nennen. Will nichts falsch machen
<dreamon> -> Sinnvoll ? sudo rsync -av --progress --delete /home /media/Backup/ 
<Frickelpit> warum sudo wenns dein home ist?
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Weils im Wiki so steht -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<Frickelpit> dreamon: da ist die rede von allen benutzerverzeichnissen
<dreamon> Verstehe. symbolic links.. hat er mal gemeldet, ob er denen nachgehen soll.. was ist damit gemeint?
<dreamon> Sprich sollte ich nachgehen .. ja/nein
<Frickelpit> mit -a kopierst du bereits symbolische links
<LtRipley> hi
<LtRipley> nach meinem letzten release upgrade hat mein Windowmanager gewechselt und ich hab jetzt sowas OS X-artiges. Da ich keinen Filemanager oder ähnliches finde, weiss ich nciht wie ich meine sd karte "Sicher entferne"
<LtRipley> ich nehme an ein umount tut dasselbe?
<zerwas> LtRipley: Um welche Desktop-Umgebung geht es denn? Unity, GNOME, KDE, ...?
<LtRipley> gute frage :)
<zerwas> LtRipley: kannst du vielleicht mal genau beschreiben, wie der bildschirm aussieht?
<LtRipley> ich hab eine taskleiste oben wo "Activities" steht und ich wenn da draufklicke zoome meine aktiven fenster raus
<LtRipley> und ich kriege eine halbsichtbare iconliste mit viel zu grossen icons auf der linken seite
<LtRipley> ich hab einen prozess mit dem namen "gnome-session" laufen, ich vermute mal dass es gnome 3 ist
<LtRipley> anyhow, ich habs jetzt einfach mit umount erzwungen und hoffe dass alles funktioniert :)
<mrkramps> umount sollte passen
<zerwas> LtRipley: Ja, das ist GNOME 3. Windowstaste drücken und eintippen, was du starten/machen willst genügt zumeist
<LtRipley> zerwas: ich habs probiert, aber ich kann nicht erraten was das kommando ist das es erwartet. Ich fühle mich als würde ich ein Textadventure spielen
<mrkramps> "dateiverwaltung"?
<zerwas> mrkramps: Genau, irgendwas mit "Datei" eintippen und er zeigt auch schon "Dateien"
<LtRipley> ja "files" war das zauberwort
<zerwas> Wenn man die Windowstaste drückt oder auf Activities klickt, sieht man auf der linken Seite aber auch den Aktenschrank. Zumindest in einer Standardinstallation
<mrkramps> das hier englisch gefragt ist, müsste man in einem deutschen channel schon ankündigen
<LtRipley> das menu ist bei mir irgendwie zu kurz gerten
<LtRipley> mrkramps: ich dachte es ist normal dass man ein englisches betriebssystem hat
<mrkramps> LtRipley, nein
<LtRipley> aber ich hab die transferleistung ja hingekriegt :)
<mrkramps> nicht ungewöhnlich, aber nein … haben auch sehr viele ein system mit nativer sprache laufen
<LtRipley> ich komme nie drauf wie die begriffe ins deutsche übersetzt werden, also bleib ich meist bei englisch
<LtRipley> hatte mal das "updates" unter "erneuerung" zu finden war
<LtRipley> oder was ähnlich absurdes
#ubuntu-de 2015-05-17
<dreamon> Würde gerne Verzeichnisse vergleichen wollen /home/xyz mit /backup/xyz am besten Recursiv so das ich sehe ob es Identisch ist. Gibt es ein tool für solche Problematik?
<randolf> Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich "systemctl" bekomme?
<Frickelpit> wie meinen?
<randolf> Will einen Service starten und finde systemctl nicht
<Frickelpit> randolf: welche ubuntuvesion?
<Frickelpit> *version
<randolf> Moment. Schauen muss
<randolf> Ahh. Ubuntu 14.04
<mrkramps> systemd ist erst ab 15.04 an bord
<Frickelpit> dann hast du deine antwort
<Frickelpit> ;)
<randolf> Sag das doch gleich. Danke Dir ;-9
<randolf> sorry sollte ;-)
<stevieh> systemctl ist bei meinem 14.10 auch dabei.
<mrkramps> stevieh, sry … stimmt natürlich
<randolf> Dann mal wieder weg ist. Merci.
<dreamon> Beim zurück kopieren von meinem /home frägt er mich ob er symbolic link folgen soll. Was meint er damit.?
<reqq456> dann haste wohl nen symlink drin, sozusagen wie eine verknuefpung unter windows
<reqq456> @dreamon
<sirusdev> gute tag. system: lubuntu 15.04; kernel: 3.19.0-16-generic; problem: während dem booten wechselt systemd in den emergency mode. wenn ich dann eingebe: systemctl default (wie vorgeschlagen) kommt noch eine fehlermeldung aber das system bootet im nachhinein richtig und funktioniert auch ohne probleme. jemand eine idee woran es liegen könnte?
<ppq> schau dir mal die logs an, sirusdev 
<sirusdev> ich hatte jetzt auch einmal mal systemctl --failed eingegeben; dabei kommt folgendes heraus: http://pastebin.com/7VGSf6HZ
<brainwash> sirusdev: und systemctl status systemd-fsck-root.service ?
<sirusdev> der befehl gibt folgendes aus: http://pastebin.com/YiFqSBCp (hatte noch ein -l hinzugefügt)
<sirusdev> ich seh grad, dass dort dabei besteht "fsck" selbst ausführen. einfach nur fsck im terminal oder mit irgendwelchen optionen dazu?
<sirusdev> ok, wenn ich fsck /dev/sda1 eingebe, dann kommt, dass mein dateisystem eingehängt ist und ich die überprüfung machen soll, wenn das dateisystem nicht eingehängt ist. aber wie bewerkstellige ich das am besten?
<Frickelpit> boot per live-cd
<sirusdev> oder könnte ich auch wie im ubuntuusers-wiki beschrieben wird dies verwenden: sudo touch /forcefsck  ?
<sirusdev> das soll beim systemstart eine manuelle prüfung anwerfen und dann erst danach das system booten
<ppq> ist einen versuch wert
<dreamon> reqq456, mag sein, die Frage ist ob der Folgen soll oder nicht.. ich verstehe nicht wie er das meint.
<reqq456> je nachdem was es fuer symlinks sind :/
<reqq456> weisst du das zufaellig?
<dreamon> reqq456, Ich habe mit rsync kopiert -> rsync -avc --progress --delete /home/xy /media/Backup/ -> Jetzt will ich alles Retour kopieren und da frägt mich doublecmd danach.
<reqq456> sonst mach einfach ja, wenn die symlinks kaputt sind gehts halt nicht
<dreamon> Bisher hab ich noch keinen Gefunden. Ich werde mal Verzeichnisweise durchschauen. warum kann ich den nicht einfach kopieren? 
<dreamon> Ich kopiers ja wieder an den alten Platz zurück
<reqq456> wozu das ganze dann ueberhaupt?
<kcalB> Hi Leutz,  ich benutze gerade ubuntu 14.04 mit dem kernel 3.16.0-37-generic bei kernel.org gibt's den 3.18.13 lts. Kann mir jemand sagen warum da ubuntu hinterher hinkt ? O.o
<ppq> kcalB, ubuntu legt beim release einer version die kernelversion fest
<ppq> kcalB, danach gibts nur noch bugfixes und fixes für sicherheitslücken, die werden zurückportiert
<Frickelpit> und es gibt zudem während der entwicklung einen feature freeze
<ppq> kcalB, wenn du nen neuen kernel willst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks
<Frickelpit> da ist der 3.16 schon aktuell
<dreamon> reqq456, Ich habe mein altes Ubuntu komplett gelöscht. Xubuntu installiert und nun will ich alles zurückspielen.
<dreamon> reqq456, Auch die Festplatten anderst aufteilen.
<ppq> achso, gibts noch nicht die vivid sachen?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: woher soll denn dein neues system wissen, wasn in deinem alten system verlinkt war? ;-)
<Frickelpit> -n
<kcalB> ppq, Frickelpit, verwendet ihr eigentlich auch ubuntu oder ne ander distri "wenn ich fragen darf" ???
<Frickelpit> kcalB: eine andere
<ppq> unter anderem auch ubuntu, ja
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Ich selbst jabe meines Wissens keine Links im /home bereich erzeugt. Machen das die Programme eventuell selber?
<Frickelpit> dreamon: durchaus möglich
<koegs> dreamon: warum benutzt du nicht wieder rsync?
<kcalB> hmmm... lässt mal drauf schließen das ihr nicht sooo zufrieden deid mit ubuntu nicht wahr ? *lach*
<dreamon> koegs, Weil er dann alles zurück spielt.. eventuell auch alte configs, die ich nicht mehr haben will. Um nicht nochmal einen Fehler vom alten System einzufangen.
<dreamon> Darum hätte ich gerne selektiv kopiert. 
<kcalB> +s
<Frickelpit> kcalB: verschiedene gründe, die eher nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic gehören ;-)
<koegs> dreamon: cp --preserve=links
<dreamon> Frickelpit, reqq456 Die eigentliche Frage die sich mir stellt, was er meint wenn er beim Kopieren frägt ob er dem Link folgen soll. (aber ich such mal weiter)
<koegs> keine schlechte idee
<dreamon> Meldung : Sym-Link "libVx.so" folgen? Ja/Alle/Nein/übersringen
<dreamon> Ist mir unbegreiflich. Sobald ich ins Verzeichnis wechsele und dort Datei und Ordner für Ordner kopiere geht es. Kein Fehler. Nur wenn den Ordnerselbst in der höhreren Ebene kommt diese Meldung. 
<dreamon> Ah jetzt hab ich einen. In thunderbird z.B. ist in den Profilen eine Datei "lock" - Lrwxrwxrwx drin
<dreamon> koegs, Frickelpit. Wie bekomm ich raus wo der hinzeigt.
<koegs> ls -la
<Frickelpit> genau
<Guest56040>  hallo leute, gibt es youtube für die unity dash?
<dreamon> ls -la lock → lrwxrwxrwx 1 dreamon dreamon 15 Mai 16 14:14 lock -> 127.0.1.1:+2226
<dreamon> Das ja interessant.
<Guest56040> habe was ueber yavol scope-youtube gelesen aber das funzt iwie nicht
<dreamon> koegs, Frickelpit, Würde mir gerne sämtliche von den Symbolic Links anzeigen lassen, wo die sich Verstecken. Gibts da auch einen Trick?
<koegs> find . -type l
<dreamon> Puh die Lieste ist länger als mein Klopapier :)
<dreamon> koegs, Frickelpit Ich habe nun beides Probiert, Link folgen oder nicht folgen. Das Ergebnis scheint identisch zu sein. 
<koegs> ich würde das ergebnis kontrollieren, in dem einen fall wird der link kopiert und in dem anderen fall wird die datei an die stelle des links kopiert
<dreamon> Ich habe beidesmal die Datei drin mit lrwxrwxrwx Rechten und beidemal mit eigenschaften den Link anzeigen lassen, Selbe stelle. Aber ich halte es im Auge. 
<dreamon> Sind auf jedenfall nicht meine Links
<dreamon> VERDAMMT.. jetzt hab ich ein 32Bit OS installiert.. Heul.. 
<sash_> :D
<dreamon> Moment AMD64 ist doch 64bit oder?
<jokrebel> ja
<dreamon> uname -a → Linux dreamon 3.13.0-52-generic #86-Ubuntu SMP Mon May 4 04:32:59 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dreamon> Ähm.. 64bit?
<Frickelpit> ja
<dreamon> Ist das nun ein 64Bit oder nicht? Ich wunder mich wenn ich Teamviewer 64bit installiere, geht es nicht die 32/64Bit version geht.
<koegs> normal
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Danke, dann hab ich nochmal mächtig "Schwein" gehabt.
<dreamon> normal ? warum
<koegs> https://www.teamviewer.com/de/help/363-Wie-installiere-ich-TeamViewer-auf-meiner-Linux-Distribution.aspx dort lesen
<dreamon> koegs, Danke, deswegen bin ich jetzt zu Tode erschrocken. :)
<jokrebel> na toll! Mit anderen gapps installiert stürzt nun YouTube nicht mehr ab. Abspielen tuts trotzdem nicht. Meldung: Keine Serververbindung - zum wiederholen tippen. 
<jokrebel> zu früh gefreut. Abstürze wie eh und je
<jokrebel> oups - sorry falscher Kanal
<TingelTangelTom> jokrebel: passiert ;-)
<mrkramps> dreamon, hast du mal bei den tastenkürzeln für den fenstermanager geschaut?
<mrkramps> oder ist super bei dir zufällig die taste zum einfachen verschieben von fenstern?
<dreamon> mrkramps, Danke für die Idee.. leider steht da kein Super + Space drin.
<dreamon> mrkramps, Super ist die Windows Taste links vom ALT
<mrkramps> dreamon, wird die überhaupt als super erkannt?
<mrkramps> bei mir ist super_l immer multi_key
<dreamon> Ja beim festlegen der Tasten super und space wird es auch so angezeigt, ich hab das früher schon immer verwendet. Super+Space.. 
<mrkramps> check das mal mit xev an und propiere alternativ super_r, also die rechts von atl gr
<mrkramps> falls du den compose key auf lwin liegen hast, würde sich das übrigens auch beißen
<dreamon> Ist eine neuinstallation von XUbuntu.. wo finde ich compose key?
<mrkramps> dreamon, tastatureinstellungen
<mrkramps> → layout
<dreamon> habs nun mal in der Konsole gespeicher → (Do:15958): libdo-WARNING **: Binding '<Super>space' failed! → [Error 17:56:11.651] [AbstractKeyBindingService] Key "" is already mapped.
<dreamon> gespeicher = gestartet
<mrkramps> ich schätze mal, dass gnome-do eher gconf verwendet …
<dreamon> mrkramps, Tastenabkürzungen für Anwendung? -> da hab ich keinen Eintrag gefunden.
<mrkramps> das tastenkürzel muss ja gar nicht in Xfce vergeben sein
<dreamon> Ich habe kein gnome installiert.. läuft nur xubuntu
<dreamon> auch kein kde oder sonstiges
<mrkramps> vielleicht ist das tastenkürzel auch einfach in gnome-do vergeben
<mrkramps> z.B. für "Switch to next source"
<mrkramps> All Settings > Keyboard > Typing
<brainwash> ibus verwendet super + space, wird jedoch nicht mehr von xubuntu installiert
<dreamon> ah hab was gefunden -> switch-input-source Super-space → keybindings → dconf zeigt das an
<dreamon> Was meint man unter Eingangsquellen Wechsel? welche Quellen?
<mrkramps> ich denke, das ist das, was eben mit ibus gemeint war
<dreamon> Ich reboote mal, um zu sehen ob es das war
<dreamon> mrkramps, brainwash_ !Nun gehts!! Danke
<mrkramps> \o/
<ub_umstieg> Guten Abend bekks  ? Danke
<dreamon> Nautilus, Caja, Thunar usw. die verwenden eine Art Lesezeichenliste, der häufigst benützten Verzeichnisse. Wo ist die eigentlich abgelegt?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Ist vermutlich abhängig von dem Programm. Vielleicht zu finden in den jeweiligen Config-Files
<dreamon> .config/nautilus/ ist nichts drin. Hab ich geschaut.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Muss jetzt nicht unbedingt menschenlesbar sein; je nach Tool
<dreamon> Mir ist aufgefallen, das sich die Dateimanager diese Lesezeichen irgendwie teilen, weil diese in mehreren auftauchten, obwohl ich diese Dateimanager nicht verwendet habe.
<Frickelpit> dreamon: guck mal nach .gtk-bookmarks
<dreamon> Frickelpit, Danke!
<Benno-007> dreamon: Vieles steht auch in dconf und gconf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Konfiguration
<dreamon> Benno-007, Das kann ich nicht so einfach reinkopieren..(die alten lesezeichen meine ich nun in diesem Fall)
<Benno-007> hab dir nur einen Hinweis geben wollen, wo gnome-progs ihr zeug (zumindest einstellungen) ablegen.
<dreamon> Benno-007, Dieses gconf/dconf Zeug erinnert mich an die Registry bei M$ .. find ich nicht gut. 
<Benno-007> Ja. Gconf sind noch XML-Dateien, dconf binär. Dafür schneller. Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile.
<dreamon> Was ist das? doublecmd-0.6.2.gtk2.x86_64.tar.xz xz? 
<dreamon> http://sourceforge.net/p/doublecmd/wiki/Download/
<bekks> Was ist was genau?
<dreamon> Portable packages (most modern distro) 
<dreamon> Wollte es entpacken.. aber xz hab ich noch nicht gehört
<bekks> Und was ist deine genaue Frage?
<dreamon> Ich wollte es entpacken und installieren
<dreamon> bei 14.04 ist eine alte version von doublecmd und die hängt sich hier ständig auf
<dreamon> 0.5.8 beta → neu wäre 0.62
<bekks> Und was ist deine genaue Frage?
<dreamon> Wie entpack ich das. um was handelt es sich bei der Dateiendung .xz
<dreamon> Dachte immer das hieße tar.gz
<bekks> Die Dateiendung .xz ist ein Zeichen dafür, dass "xz" zum Packen den tarballs verwendet wurde.
<dreamon> oh. doublecmd kennt das selbst das format nicht.. dann nehm ich einen anderen Archivierer. Danke
<dreamon> Dachte das sei ein schreibfehler
<bekks> "xz" würde sich anbieten.
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-16
<Holger0711> jokrebel et al.: Als Feedback von gestern Abend: Reboot half nicht: Kernel Panic in allen Fällen
<Holger0711> Neuinstallation und Back-Up der alten Daten war aber erfolgreich
<jokrebel> Holger0711: Na prima und danke fürs Feedback
<jokrebel> war vermutlich auch die "schnellere" Lösung
<Holger0711> Hat gestern Abend nur länger gedauert, da ich zwischendurch noch die Kinder ins Bett bringen musste :)
<Holger0711> Neu-Installation lief ziemlich glatt durch, wie man das ja gewohnt ist.
<Holger0711> Nur der Drucker bzw. hplip zickt gerade noch ein etwas, da muss ich aber erst selber noch etwas recherchieren, was da schief läuft...
<jokrebel> Netzwerkdrucker?
<Holger0711> Ja. Über WLAN/Router
<Holger0711> Lief davor (unter 14.04) mit der hplip von HP, weil die paketierte Version zu alt war. Die paketierte von 16.04 ist aber ausreichend neu, damit es mit dem Drucker laufen müsste.
<Holger0711> Drucker wird beim hplip setup auch gefunden, Fax-Queue ist ok, nur die Drucker-Queue ist "Device is busy, powered down, or unplugged"
<jokrebel> andere IP als "vorher" vielleicht?
<jokrebel> Ach Holger0711 - und hast Du nun wieder 14.04 oder doch (schon) 16.04 
<Holger0711> jokrebel: eher nicht. Die IP wird vom Router aufgrund der MAC-Adresse fix zugewiesen. Zudem ist die hplip-config in /etc/.... (vermute ich) und ich hatte nur /home/.... gesichert und wieder eingespielt. 
<Holger0711> 16.04:-[
<Holger0711> Von der kleinen NetInstall ISO von gestern Abend
<Holger0711> Denke aber, dass ich das mit dem Drucker schon hinbekomme. Scannen funktioniert z.B. schon, sozusagen out of the box nach Konfiguration des Druckers via hplip
<jokrebel> scannen und faxen klappt aber drucken nicht? Eher ungewöhnlich
<jokrebel> falscher Druckertreiber
<Holger0711> Scanne: ja; Faxen: noch nicht getestet (aber queue ok). Durchaus erstaunlich! Druckertreiber (ppd) müsste eigentlich stimmen. hp-check wirft allerdings fehlende Dependencies aus (http://paste.ubuntu.com/16454813/) Daran arbeite ich gerade
<Holger0711> Mich verwundert allerdings z.B. die Meldung MISSING bei dbus, obwohl dbus in version 1.10.6 installiert ist
<Holger0711> idem INCOMPAT bei cups (installiert in version 2.1.3), das hp-check nicht zu erkennen scheint
<Holger0711> jokrebel: Als Update: Druckerproblem noch nicht gelöst, bin jetzt aber erst mal wieder offline. Familiäre Verpflichtungen haben Priorität. Danke nochmals für Deine Zeit und Hilfe
<fomz> o/
<fomz> wie lange kann man ubuntu 14.04 noch nutzen wegen des lts?
<fomz> alle im urlaub?
<Frickelpit> April 2019
<fomz> thx
<mikemator> fomz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<fomz> und noch mal thx
<DaVu> guten abend...Ich versuche gerade Ubuntu 16.04 zu installieren...
<DaVu> Download kam von hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Xenial_Xerus/
<jokrebel> frisch und neu? oder ein dist-upgrade?
<DaVu> frisch und neu
<DaVu> Ich habe das ISO auf einen Stick geschrieben und versuche nun auf dem anderem Rechner damit zu booten
<jokrebel> welcher Desktop? Und was ist das Problem?
<DaVu> Da scheitert es aber schon
<DaVu> Geschrieben wurde der Stick mit dem Startmedienersteller
<jokrebel> wie hast Du es auf den Stick gebracht?
<DaVu> von KDE aus
<jokrebel> Das booten klappt schon nicht?
<DaVu> nein
<DaVu> Es bleibt nach dem POST des Rechners stehen
<DaVu> Bios ist auf USB-HDD als first boot device eingestellt
<Frickelpit> Hast du den Stick am zweiten Rechner getestet, ob er da bootet?
<jokrebel> wie lange hast Du gewartet?
<DaVu> gewartet habe ich ca 3-5 Minuten
<DaVu> Frickelpit: nein, bisher noch nicht
<jokrebel> und hast Du die ISO per Checksumme auf Fehler geprüft?
<DaVu> nein, das habe ich auch nicht gemacht, da ich nicht weiß wie ;)
<Frickelpit> DaVu: Alternativ, wenn ein Linux zur Verfügung steht, kannst du den Stick erneut erstellen und diesmal dafür dd nutzen.
<jokrebel> steht bereits unterhalb Deines Links ;-) https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Xenial_Xerus/#Nach-dem-Herunterladen
 * Frickelpit traut den ganzen GUI-Dingern nicht.
<DaVu> Frickelpit: das kann ich gern machen
<DaVu> jokrebel: danke, schaue ich mir auch mal an
<DaVu> Frickelpit: bisher habe ich via GUI gute Erfahrungen gemacht
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Och - das tut normal ganz gut
<DaVu> muss md5sum mit sudo ausgeführt werden, wenn cih einen Stick überprüfen will?
<bekks> Das kommt darauf an, was du genau tun willst.
<DaVu> das iso habe ich mit: md5sum name_des_ISO.iso
<DaVu> geprüft 
<DaVu> jetzt wollte ich das gleiche mit dem Stick mit: md5sum /dev/sdb 
<DaVu> machen
<bekks> Was reichlich sinnfrei ist.
<DaVu> dann erleuchte mich bitte
<DaVu> ;)
<bekks> Der Stick ist größer als das ISO, und wird einen anderen Hash zurückliefern.
<bekks> Was du tun müsstest, ist, genau so viele Bytes vom Stick zu lesen wie das ISO hat, und diese dann hashen.
<DaVu> und wie mache ich das bitte?
<frostschutz> cmp /dev/usbstick datei.iso
<DaVu> ok, danke. Ich schreibe das ISO jetzt nochmal mit dd auf den Stick und dann mache ich das
<jokrebel> überprüf es doch mal vor dem schreiben erst auch auf Fehlerfreiheit ;-)
<DaVu> ich war jetzt mal so frech und habe es nachdem ich es mit dd geschrieben habe schon mal versucht und schon klappt es
<DaVu> danke euch allen
<jokrebel> Wenn das heruntergeladene schon defekt ist, kannst Du es nämlich so oft "brennen" wie Du willst und es wird nicht korrekt laufen.
<DaVu> Frickelpit: dieses mal war es mit dd tatsächlich besser ;)
<jokrebel> geht ganz schön fix bei Dir ;-)
<Frickelpit> DaVu: dann weißt du ja fürs nächstemal bescheid ;)
<DaVu> jokrebel: was meinst du? Das mit dem schreiben via dd? ;)
<jokrebel> ja
<DaVu> ja, das ging recht fix...schauen wir mal, ob ich durch den installationprozess komme
<DaVu> das booten hat auf jeden Fall schon mal geklappt und  ich bin im Installationsmenu
<jokrebel> Im Bootmenü befindet sich auch noch mal eine Möglichkeit, das auf dem Stick/DVD gespeicherte ISO auf Fehler prüfen zu lassen.
<DaVu> Ich habe hier eine 500GB Platte, die ich zur Hälfte mit Ubuntu und die andere Hälfte mit Windows nutzen möchte
<DaVu> Ich habe jetzt ca die hälfte für Ubuntu (ext4) und noch 4096MB als SWAP angegeben
<DaVu> ext4 = sda1
<DaVu> swap=sda5
<DaVu> installieren muss ich dann jetzt aber auf sda1, oder?
<DaVu> sorry für die doofe Frage
<DaVu> bisher habe ich immer auf eine komplette Platte installiert
<Frickelpit> Das macht der Installer selber
<jokrebel> wenn das ohne UEFI ist könnte das schon passen
<DaVu> alles klar
<bekks> Leg während der Installation doch einfach eine Partition mit 250G an, installier Ubuntu darauf. Leg IM INSTALLER dann auch noch eine 4G Swap Partition an, fertig.
<jokrebel> DaVu: Aber nur wenn auf sda1 nicht eigentlich Dein Windows ist. Wir wissen nicht was Du da wie partitioniert hast ;-)
<Frickelpit> DaVu: Windows ist bereits installiert?
<DaVu> Nein...es ist eine komplett leere Platte
<DaVu> Das Windows kommt erst noch
<jokrebel> DaVu: Und falls Du Windows noch gar nicht drauf haben solltest. Vergiss es und mach _das_ zuerst ;-)
<DaVu> Ubuntu ist mir erstmal wichtiger ;9
<DaVu> ;)
<Frickelpit> ok, dann denk dran, dass Windows den Bootloader überschreibt beim installieren.
<jokrebel> Geht auch, aber macht zusätzliche Mühen, Windows danach zu installieren.
<akuusagi> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich für ubuntu mate (16.04) die Passwortabfrage für SSH-Keys einrichte?
<akuusagi> aktuell werde ich auf der Shell nach dem PW für den Private Key gefragt, hätte diese abfrage aber lieber über den gnome-keyring
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: zusätzliche Mühen? Einmal Grub neu installieren lassen per Live-CD/USB, fertig.
<DaVu> jokrebel: Frickelpit ich habe das schon mal so gemacht...aber das ist schon so lange her, dass ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern konnte, welche SDA das bei der Installation war. Ich habe damals unter Windows eine software gefunden, die das mit dem Bootloader erledigt hatte
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Was "andersrum" nicht der Fall wre..
<jokrebel> +ä
<DaVu> Ja, richtig...wenn windows schon installiert wäre, dann würde Grub wahrscheinlich alles von selbst erkennen
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: naja, ich finde die Mühe eine bereits gestartete Installation abzubrechen, Windows zu installieren und dann erneut Ubuntu, größer.
<DaVu> mal schauen ob ich mich zukünftig an Unity gewöhnen kann
<nagetier> wichtig wäre /dev/sda2 und /dev/sda3 für Windows frei zu haben, kA ob das bei der Reihenfolge und einer schon erstellten erweiterten Partition der Falls ist
<nagetier> das s
<nagetier> auch liegt so Windows später auf einen schon recht langsamen Bereich der HDD
 * nagetier hätte minimal Partitioniert, und /home hinter Windows gelegt
<DaVu> nagetier: der restliche Bereich der Platte ist noch komplett ungenutzt und unformatiert
<nagetier> DaVu, ja, die Platte ist in der Mitte aber deutlich langsamer
<DaVu> Das heißt im klartext, dass Windows langsamer laufen wird?
<nagetier> ja
<DaVu> gut
<nagetier> :)
<DaVu> ist mir egal in dem Fall, da ich das soo selten nutzen
<DaVu> nutze
<DaVu> Ich brauche es für ein paar Screencasts und ja...für was anderes, was ich hier nicht weiter erläutern möchte :D
<DaVu> unter 16.04 kann man anstatt apt-get install nur noch apt install verwenden, oder?
<DaVu> oder sollte man das sogar?
<Frickelpit> nein, es geht beides. Empfohlen wird apt
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> kurze Rückmeldung...installation lief problemlos und mache erstmal updates
<jokrebel> prima
<DaVu> Ich danke euch allen sehr. Wie immer...sehr hilfreich ;)
<jokrebel> nicht dafür
<DaVu> unter KDE war ich es bisher gewohnt, dass ich die einzelnen Fenster auch vierteln kann. Also beim ziehen des Fensters in die linke obere Ecke z. B. 
<DaVu> Geht das unter Unity nicht?
<jokrebel> mit Unity ist das im Auslieferzustand vermutlich mit dem was Du meinst, ein auf "halbe Seite" bringen
<DaVu> halbe Seite klappt
<DaVu> nur eine "viertel Seite" nicht
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung ob das anpassbar ist. Ich nutze sowas nicht.
<DaVu> habe es schon gefunden...geht dann über das unity-tweak-tool
<DaVu> welches man zusätzlich installieren muss
<DaVu> Ich nutze das schon ziemlich oft
<jokrebel> danke für die Rückmeldung
<ingopan> moin
<jokrebel> guten Abend
<ingopan> ich habe grade (frisch) kubuntu installiert und bin totaler "noob" und frage mich wie ich ...durch ein tool am besten mene screen resolution ändere
<ingopan> ist derzeit wohl auf 1024x768
<jokrebel> und das ist Dir zu viel? *wunder*
<ingopan> xrandr ist mir "zu hart"  - gibts da evtl. ein tool mit gui?
<ingopan> ;)) hehe
<ppq> ingopan, in den KDE einstellungen geht das 100%ig irgendwo
<ppq> einfach mal rumklicken und umschauen
<ingopan> ich kanns nur nicht aendern, ist immer default
<ingopan> also es gibt kein ...pull down menue oder so
<ingopan> sonst haette ich das schon x mal gemacht
<ingopan> ;(
<ingopan> das rumklicken hab ich 2h hintermit ...
<ppq> ahja, das ist dann entweder ein grafiktreiber- oder ein monitorproblem (edid)
<ppq> welche grafikkarte hast du? hast du einen unfreien treiber nachinstalliert oder nicht? welchen monitor genau?
<ingopan> auch stürzt mein x server ? heisst das so? immer ab ...
<ingopan> eine nvidia gtx 970
<ingopan> ich versuche die prop treiber zu nutzen
<ingopan> aber obs so ist?
<ingopan> hab jetzt mal unter zusaetzl. treiber - nvidia nutzen angemacht. er rechnet garde ...
<ingopan> bzw. dauert etwas
<ingopan> hab auch manuell per ..kommandozeile etliches gem8 ..aber es ist ..für neulinge echt hart
<jokrebel> ingopan: Wenn es über "Systemeinstellungen" - "Anzeige und Monitor" nur auf maximal 1024 einzustellen geht ist das erst mal so. Ggf. nutzt Du nicht den optimalen Grafikteiber.
<ingopan> ok, dann versuch ich mal den prop. treiber zu installen und melde mich.
<ingopan> auch krieg ich immer plasma absturz ....windows
<ingopan> alles net soooo dolle, weil ich net weiss was ich tun muss.
<ingopan> plasma kann nicht gestartet werden da open gl 2.0 ..nicht ...xyz
<ingopan> ich reboote malk
<DaVu> hoffentlich kommt er wieder
<DaVu> das ist unter Kubuntu eigentlich ziemlich simple
<jokrebel> auch nicht, wenn nicht der richtige Treiber am Start ist.
<DaVu> jokrebel: das stimmmt schon....der richtige Treiber sollte vorhanden sein. Aber ansonsten: Einstellungen->Systemeinstellungen->Anzeige und Monitor->Anzeige einrichten und dann gibt es da so ein kleines Symbol wo es aussieht als wären dort 4 grüne Pfeile auf einem weißem Blatt. Darunter kann man dann die Auflösung anpassen
<jokrebel> DaVu: Na dann! Wenn Du mit KDE so vertraut bist, kannst ihm das ja nachher mitteilen, wenn er wiederkommt.
 * jokrebel nutzt meist Unity oder LXDE
<DaVu> da werde ich wohl leider nicht mehr da sein...deswegen habe ich das auch geschrieben. Vielleicht kann ihm das dann jemand kopieren
<DaVu> Ansonsten würde ich das glatt machen ;)
<fomz> kennt sich hier wer mit games aus?
<_moep_> fomz: ne aber du mit metafragen
<fomz> was ist denn eine metafrage?
<_moep_> fomz: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=metafrage
<fomz> kennst du dich mit games aus oder nicht?
<_moep_> was hat das mit ubuntu support zu tun?
<_moep_> nichts
<fomz> games die unter ubuntu laufen 
<_moep_> genauer gehts nicht? oder soll ich jetzt jedes game durchraten?
<fomz> ach egal ich frag mal den hersteller
<jokrebel> der antwortet heut am Feiertag sicher sofort ;-)
<fomz> bearbeitungszeit ist eh immer ein weilchen
<maredebianum> Auf einem recht alten Laptop probiere ich mit den *dm herum: gdm/gnome hat kaputte fonts, lightdm startet nicht, die anderen können nicht gnome/lxde starten, was ist denn hier 'failsafe'? Ich dachte xdm, aber der startet leider auch nicht...
<sdx23> slim gibt es noch. Sinnvoller als wild herumzuprobieren wäre aber, das Problem gezielt anzugehen.
<maredebianum> Ich finde das/die Probleme leider nicht, ist alles etwas komisch
<bekks> Dann beschreib dein Problem doch erstmal in einem Satz.
<maredebianum> lxdm geht jetzt halbwegs und bleibt erstmal, neue Frage: lxde und network-manager? nm-applet läuft da aber der service wohl nicht, wie starte ich den geschickt (/etc/init* ?)
<bekks> "lxde und network-manager?" ist keine valide Frage.
<bekks> Schau doch in /etc/init.d/ nach, was du starten musst :)
<bekks> Und zeig uns doch mal ein "cat /etc/issue"
<maredebianum> Frage präzisiert: in welche datei muss ich "service network-manager start" schreiben? Da gibt es doch eine, die beim Systemstart immer ausgeführt wird. 14.04 LTS übrigens
<bekks> In gar keine.
<bekks> Du musst deinem System beibringen, den Service zu starten.
<maredebianum> Ja, wie genau mache ich das? Offensichtlich startet gnome sonst den nm.
<bekks> Wenn man da nichts verkonfiguriert hat, startet das Ding automatisch.
<maredebianum> /etc/init/network-manager.conf sagt "start on" dbus etc. 
<maredebianum> OK, ich gebs auf (für heute). Danke soweit!
<LupusE> hi
<Yoshimo> so wenn ich beim Starten mit NVIDIA-Treiber statt Login Bildschirm nur schwarz bekomme, aber noch auf eine Textkonsole wechseln kann, was könnte ich zur Behebung des Problems tun? https://pastee.org/5h6u4 & https://pastee.org/dhmb sehen für mich als Laie soweit gut aus, abgesehen davon dass mein Headset Fehler hinterlässt
<bekks> nomodeset Kerneloption setzen.
<ingopan> re
<ingopan> also ich kriegs nicht hin mit dem nvidia, treiber
<ingopan> lspci -nnk | grep "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2
<ingopan> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] [10de:13c2] (rev a1)
<ingopan> 	Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] [1458:366a]
<ingopan> 	Kernel modules: nvidiafb, nouveau, nvidia_361
<ingopan> nur ich kann keine auflösung >1024x768 auswählen, als ob der treiber? nicht aktiv ist.
<ingopan> wer weiss rat?
<ingopan> xrandr --propxrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<ingopan> Screen 0: minimum 1024 x 768, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
<ingopan> default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<ingopan>    1024x768      76.00* 
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-17
<kaffeekippe> guten morgen, kann mir jemand auf die sprünge helfen bei einem kleinen problem mit chmod und chown? 
<Fuchs> kaffeekippe: so lange Du die tatsaechliche Frage nicht stellst: nein
<Fuchs> kaffeekippe: wenn: vielleicht
<kaffeekippe> bei mir läuft ubuntu server 16.x und ich habe auf einem externem datenträger ein verzeichnis, bei dem ich gerne den owner und die zugriffsrechte ändern möchte. nachdem ich die änderungen gemacht habe (mit -v sagt er das es geändert wurde) werden die berechtigungen aber nicht gesetzt
<Fuchs> welches Dateisystem?
<kaffeekippe> ntfs
<Fuchs> dann hast Du da den Grund
<kaffeekippe> ok, wusste ich noch nicht. gibt es eine möglichkeit trotzdem owner und rechte zu setzen? oder muss ich formatieren?
<Fuchs> schliesst Du die Platte auch noch an andere Betriebssysteme an?
<kaffeekippe> ne diese platte nicht
<Fuchs> dann wäre ein anderes Dateisystem gescheiter
<Fuchs> falls Du NTFS behalten willst: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Windows-Partitionen_einbinden/#Dateirechte
<Fuchs> aber an sich würde ich halt etwas nehmen, das Linux besser kann. Wenn die Platte dauerhaft angeschlossen ist: ext4. Ansonsten ggf. etwas ohne journaling (ext2 oder so)
<kaffeekippe> okay, danke für die hilfe. ich wünsche dir noch einen schönen tag 
<Fuchs> Danke ebenfalls
<slartibartfast_> hi
<mrtux> Moin. Jedes mal wenn ich versuche über ltsp-build-image ein i386er Image zu bauen (auf einem amd64-Server) bricht er ab mit der Fehlermeldung, dass er das Paket xyz nicht laden konnte. Wiederhole ich den Vorgang fehlt ein anderes Paket (dass er vorher schon erfolgreich runterladen konnte). Hat jemand eine Idee?
<LupusE> hi
<slartibartfast_> hi
<jokrebel> Mahlzeit
<HaikuUser> hi
<meaurieati> Jedes mal wenn ich mit ltsp-build-image ein image (i386 auf einem amd64) bauen will fehlt (willkürlich) eines der Pakete. Es ist jedes mal ein anderes das fehlt. Versuche ich es zwei mal direkt hintereinander, so findet er Pakete nicht, die er beim ersten Mal schon gefunden hat. Hat jemand eine Idee WAS ICH FALSCH MACHE?
<meaurieati> sorry @ CAPSLOCK... 
<jokrebel> sollte man beim bauen nicht besser auch die selbe Architektur haben?   ( i386 vs. amd64 )
<meaurieati> @jokrebel. Das amd64er image gibt es schon, da aber meine (thin) clients nicht alle auch 64Bit haben, der Server allerdings schon, wollte ich ein zusätzliches bauen
<jokrebel> meaurieati: Hab jetzt da nicht so den tollen Durchblick, hörte aber schon mehrfach davon, dass kompilieren tunlichst auf der selben Architektur erfolgen sollte.
<meaurieati> es ist vor allem total seltsam, da mal das mal das und mal das Paket fehlt bzw nicht downgeloaded werden kann... Angeblich gibt es aber auch ein paar Probleme mit den COnnections zu den ubuntu servern... Ich werde es einfach mal weiter versuchen 
<jokrebel> na wenn Du meinst, dass mein Hinweis diesbezüglich keine Relevanz hat ... good luck
<meaurieati> @jokrebel. Ich denke schon, dass du recht hast - vorallem wenn du dich auf das kompilieren beziehst. Laut Wiki ist es aber durchaus möglich unter amd64 für i386 ein image zu erstellen, dass über LAN gebootet werden kann. Dies habe ich auch schon hinbekommen (mit Edubuntu 14.04). Warum es jetzt so komische Fehler wirft kann ich mir allerdings momentan einfach nicht erklären. 
<k1l_> crosscompilen geht schon
<MarkW> Guten Tag, ich habe folgendes Problem seit der Installation von Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. Und zwar erhalte ich beim Start ständig folgende Pop-Up Benachrichtigung: "VBoxClient: the Virtualbox kernel service is not running. Exiting"
<MarkW> Virtualbox wurde nachträglich installiert, und startet so weit schon ohne fehlermeldung allerdings hab ich noch kein Image gestartet
<jokrebel> MarkW: Neuistallation oder ReleaseUpgrade?
<MarkW> das ganze wurde per: "sudo apt-get install virtualbox virtualbox-qt virtualbox-dkms virtualbox-guest-dkms"
<MarkW> jokrebel: neuinstallation
<jokrebel> und danach auch schon in den neuen Kernel gebootet?
<MarkW> jokrebel: also meines wissens nach ist der wird der neueste kernel gebootet, also es ist zumindest alles aktuell, wenn man alle VB-Paket purged ist auch die Nachricht weg
<jokrebel> wird da nicht durch die VB-Installation ein Kernelmodul hinzugefügt, welches natürlich dann erst auch noch durch neustart geladen werden muss?
<MarkW> achso ja neugestartet wurde alles schon mehrmals, und stets erscheint diese meldung
<MarkW> da ich weg muss hab ich hier einen thread eröffnet, sollte jemand zur fehlerlösung beitragen können: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/vboxclient-the-virtualbox-kernel-service-is-no-3/
<DaVu> guten Abend ;)
<DaVu> Kann ich unter Ubuntu Unity die Leiste am oberen Bildschirmrand ausblenden lassen?
<k1l_> nein, das panel geht nicht weg
<DaVu> schade
<DaVu> danke dir
<k1l_> du kannst aber mit F11 das fenster ganz fullscreen machen
<DaVu> nö...kann ich irgendwie nicht. Zumindest nicht mit quassel
<DaVu> vielleicht mit einem Browser
<DaVu> Ja, mit Firefox funktioniert es
<Yoshimo> wenn der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt nach dem Start, NVIDIA Treiber in Version 361 geladen ist und auch nomodeset keine Verbesserung bringt und weiterhin kein LoginGUI kommt bei meinem Kubuntu, was mache ich ausser die Kiste neu aufsetzen? Irgendwie komm ich da nich voran
<jokrebel> vielleicht nen nvidia-bugreport.sh erstellen und hochladen. Den Link hier posten und hoffen, dass der richtige mitliest?
<ghostmag> Hey Leute, ich komme nicht mehr online mit meinem Ubuntu :(
<ghostmag> mir wird keine LAN Verbindung angezeigt, kann auch keine neue einrichten
<jokrebel> welches Ubuntu mit welchem Desktop? Per Networkmanager? Was tatest Du vorher?
<Robert_Zenz> ghostcube_, Kabel oder WLAN?
<ghostmag> Wenn ich unter Network Connections "Add -> Ethernet" ist alles ausgegraut und ich kann nichts auswählen
<ghostmag> Ubuntu 14.04, ja, per Manager, also es heißt "Network Connections und ich vermute, das ist der Manager
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, Kabel oder WLAN?
<ghostmag> Habe vorher nichts gemacht, runtergefahren vor kurzem, jokrebel. Und ein Bildschirm abgeschlossen
<ghostmag> Robert_Zenz: Kabel
<ghostmag> aber WLAN wäre auch möglich, aber der Stick wird mir gerade nicht angezeigt, LAN ist wahrscheinlich einfacher
<ghostmag> Hauptsache, ich kriege den wieder online
<ghostmag> Ach jag, jokrebel : Unity
<ghostmag> Normalerweise wird oben rechts immer angezeigt, welche Verbindung ich nutze. Aber jetzt wird nicht einmal keine angezeigt
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Wurde ein Update ausgeführt seit der letzten (noch erfolgreichen) Netzwerkverbindung?
<DaVu> ist da vielleicht der Flugmodus zufällig eingeschaltet worden?
<ghostmag> Jav, wahrscheinlich, jokrebel 
<DaVu> Nur mal so ins blaue geraten
<ghostmag> DaVu: Das wäre cool :D wo finde ich den?
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Update gehe ich stark von aus
<DaVu> unity->einstellungen->netzwerk und dann oben rechts in dem Fenster
<jokrebel> würd mich ja bei 14.04 auch interessieren, wo da ein "Flugmodus" wär ;-)
<DaVu> Da steht bei mir zumindest "Flugmodus aus"
<DaVu> ah, oh
<DaVu> sorry
<DaVu> Ich habe ein 16.04 hier
<DaVu> Kann natürlich sein, dass es den bei 14.04 noch nicht gab
<DaVu> Dann tut es mir leid und ich halte brav meinen Mund
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, was sagt denn "ifconfig" und "nm dev list"?
<ghostmag> Alle Hilfe ist sehr willkommen, DaVu  :D
<ghostmag> Robert_Zen: Ich tippe ein, einen Moment
<ghostmag> Kann leider nur abtippen. Irgendwas spezielles davon? :> bin ja nicht online mit dem Gerät
<ghostmag> oder ich mache ein Bild
<DaVu> smartphone->foto->imgur->link hier rein ;)
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Und was sagt ipconfig und rfkill list
<jokrebel> ifconfig
<k1l_> einfach mal nen reboot zum alten kernel probieren.
<jokrebel> k1l_: ++ auch ein guter Versuch 
<ghostmag> jokrebel: 1. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4eRbtFk4EX4ZXN4MUtRV1ZZaGc
<ghostmag> jokrebel: 2. https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4eRbtFk4EX4STFqZHNjSFcwalE
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, was hast'n du fuer ein LAN? Am Mainboard integriert?
<ghostmag> Robert_Zenz: Ja
<ghostmag> Robert_Zenz: Willst du noch "nm dev list"?
<ghostmag> k1l_: Klingt anspruchsvoll. Ist das als Laie mal eben machbar? :D
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, ja, bitte, und noch ein "ifconfig -a".
<jokrebel> ghostmag: total simpel, wenn man weiß wie man ins Grub-Bootmenü kommt
<ghostmag> Robert_Zenz: nm dev list zeigt "no such file"
<ghostmag> Robert_Zenz: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4eRbtFk4EX4WEtTb19XcW03ZEk
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, sorry, "nmcli dev list".
<ghostmag> Robert_Zenz: NetworkManager is not running
<ghostmag> :D das klingt gut, oder? also kann ich den einfach starten vielleicht?
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, da hast du eine Antwort. ;)
<ghostmag> Robert_Zenz: Wie starte ich den?
<Robert_Zenz> ghostmag, ahm, ja...frag mich jetzt aber bitte nicht wie...irgendwas mit service blub start oder so glaube ich.
<ghostmag> habe nm-applet versucht, aber das kriegt er nicht hin
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Versuch es doch als erstes mal, wie es k1l_ empfahl, mit nem älteren Kernel zu booten. Einfach neu starten, im Grub-Bootmenü auf "weitere" und da dann einen älteren Kernel auswählen und Enter drücken. Wenn Du kein Dualboot hast kommst Du an das Grub-Menü nach dem BIOS per ESC oder Shift
<ghostmag> jokrebel: weitere = advancedoptons for Ubuntu?
<ghostmag> *advanced 
<ghostmag> *options
<k1l_> ja
 * jokrebel hat keine englische Installation
<ghostmag> Ah, okay, jetzt kann ich einfach irgendwas davon auswählen? 
<ghostmag> Ändert das irgendwas für mich?
<ghostmag> Also wird etwas gelöscht oder nur das Betriebssystem zurückgesetzt?
<jokrebel> nein
<jokrebel> weder noch
<jokrebel> Du bootest lediglich in einen älteren Kernel
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Habe den mit der niedrigsten Zahl ausgesucht, der ist der älteste, oder?
<ghostmag> Ändert sich leider nicht, immer noch offline
<jokrebel> ja
<k1l_> es versucht den älteren kernel zu starten. evtl hat sich beim kernel update ein fehler ereignet oder die treiber haben sich geändert. um das einfachst auszuschliessen boote doch einfch mal den nächst äklteren kernel
<k1l_> ok, dann lag es wohl nicht am update, sondern daran, was du verändert hast. also was hast du gemacht bevor es "auf einmal" nicht mehr ging=
<ghostmag> k1l_: Ich habe den Bildschirm abgeschlossen und den PC dann zwei Tage nicht mehr genutzt
<ghostmag> in den Einstellungen nichts geändert und auch nur Chrome genutzt die letzten Tage
<k1l_> wenn das mainboard nicht komisch ist, sollte GUI und netzwerk schon alleine rein hardwaremässig nicht beeinflussen
<ghostmag> In den Einstellungen hat sich nur die Zuordnung der Bildschirme geändert, weil ich jetzt einen weniger habe
<k1l_> sudo service network-manager start
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Das ist ein LAN per Kabel? Leuchten die LEDs an der Netzwerkkarte?
<jokrebel> was sagen lspci bzw. lsusb?
<ghostmag> Jav, die LEDs leuchten
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Jav, per Kabel und wenn es eingesteckt ist, leuchtet hinten was, das meinst du, oder?
<ghostmag> Ich gebe eben die Befehle ein
<jokrebel> ja - funktionieren denn andere Rechner an diesem Kabel/Netzwerk/Router ...?
<ghostmag> jokrebel: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4eRbtFk4EX4T09VSzdTMXRpdG8
<ghostmag> Der WLAN Adapter scheint auch erkannt zu werden, nur kann ich damit auch nicht online so
<jokrebel> vielleicht mal kurz mit ner Live-CD gegenprüfen? Und auch mit nem anderen Gerät an diesem Kabel? Um Hardware- und/oder Netzwerkprobleme auszuschließen.
<ghostmag> Live-CD ist eine gute Idee, I'll try
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Über Live-CD scheint es zu funktionieren
<jokrebel> scheint nur? oder tut tatsächlich ;-)
<k1l_> ja dann mal butter bei die fische. was haste da rumgefummelt vorher?
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Mir wurde schonmal das Symbol angezeigt, aber das dauert alles per DVD :D
<ghostmag> k1l_:  :D wirklich nichts in letzter Zeit
<ghostmag> Ich habe vielleicht einmal einen Befehl ausgeführt, der nicht mehr verfügbar war, weil der Bildschirm nicht angeschlossen war. Aber da ging es nur um Bildschirmsachen
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Da ist absolut alles seit dem vorletzen Reboot interessant
<ghostmag> nur xrandr
<jokrebel> und natürlich auch da sämtliche Updates
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Über livecd wird sowohl WLAN als auch LAN erkannt
<ghostmag> Updates habe ich nur automatische laufen lassen
<ghostmag> also die, die Ubuntu sich aussucht
<jokrebel> ggf. ist ja auch einfach nur ein Update nicht korrekt komplett durchgelaufen
<ghostmag> war Chrome und Kernel dabei, denke ich
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Kann ich das irgendwie korrigieren?
<k1l_> <k1l_> sudo service network-manager start
<ghostmag> Oder eventuell auf 16 upgraden
<ghostmag> Sorry, k1l_ , habe ich nicht gesehen. Ich probiere, dank
<ghostmag> e
<jokrebel> ich würd ja jetzt mit dieser Live-Session in ein chroot gehen und schauen, ob man vielleicht noch schiefgelaufen Updates fertigstellen/reparieren muss.
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Aber im Zweifelsfall immer erst auf k1l_ hören ;-)
<ghostmag> k1l_: "System Program problem detected"
<ghostmag> Kann canceln oder problem reporten
<k1l_> öhm. das klingt als wenn da mehr kaputt ist
<k1l_> ist aber nicht mehr das live system oder?
<ghostmag_> k1l_: Irgendwelche Ideen? Würde zum Beispiel auch upgraden auf 16, wäre nur blöd, wenn ich das System neu aufsetzen müsste :(
<ghostmag_> Sorry, schreibe hier gerade über ein Macbook und habe sowas noch nie benutzt
<jokrebel> ghostmag_: Du hast "20:41:52         ⤷> | ist aber nicht mehr das live system oder? " noch nicht beantwortet ;-)
<ghostmag_> jokrebel: Ney, bin jetzt wieder im Originalsystem :D
<ghostmag_> Kann ich mit LiveCD mein Originalsystem updaten oder upgraden?
<jokrebel> theoretisch ja
<ghostmag_> jokrebel: theoretisch im Sinne von "als Laie eher nicht"? 
<jokrebel> naja - das Stichwort "chroot" nannte ich ja schon. Da "rein" zu kommen muss man aber schon wissen was man tut und was wie und wo installiert ist/war. Und allem voraus sollte spätesten hiervor (wenn nicht längst vorhanden) ein Backup angelegt werden. Aber vielleicht hat k1l_ ja auch noch reparatur-Ideen ;-)
<k1l_> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<k1l_> gucken was da drin steht. sonst ist das echt mau so ganz ohne netzwerk.
<ghostmag_> k1l_: No such file or directory
<ghostmag_> Also so einfach wird das Update über Live CD nicht, jokrebel?
<jokrebel> Backup vorhanden?
<ghostmag_> ich schaue mal
<jokrebel> ghostmag_: Und Du weist, was von Deinem System auf welcher Platte und Partition liegt?
<ghostmag_> Backup ist noch keins da bisher :S 
<ghostmag_> jokrebel: Habe nur eine Festplatte und partitionen hat Ubuntu für mich eingerichtet
<jokrebel> Und es ist auch nur Ubuntu 14.04 drauf? Oder auch andere Linux/Windows/whatever?
<ghostmag_> Aber ich bin bereit :D also falls du Lust hast, mir dabei zu helfen. Alle wichtigen Dateien sind safe, nur Einstellungen müsste ich neu einstellen, aber das Risiko gehe ich ein
<ghostmag_> Nur Ubuntu 14.04
<ghostmag_> jokrebel: 
<jokrebel> ok - dann boot die Live-Cd
<ghostmag_> Alrighty, dauert aber bisschen mit der CD
<k1l_> ghostmag_: dann hast du auf jeden fall was verbraten da wenn es das file nicht gibt,
<jokrebel> Die Live-CD ist hoffentlich von der selben Architektur 
<ghostmag_> Jav :D
<jokrebel> ghostmag_: Kannst Dich hier schon mal einlesen https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD/ bin gleich wieder da
<ghostmag_> jokrebel: Live CD Version ist an 8)
<ghostmag_> Woran erkenne ich jetzt, was ich für eine Formatierung habe?
<ghostmag_> habe sudo parted -l eingegeben
<jokrebel> wie formatierung?
<ghostmag_> jokrebel: Gehe gerade die Liste durch
<ghostmag_> also den Wikiartikel
<jokrebel> was sagt "ls /media"
<ghostmag_> cannot access media: No such file or directory
<jokrebel> sudo blkid
<jokrebel> öhm
<ghostmag> So, schonmal wieder in der Lage, Befehle einzugeben
<ghostmag> sorry, jokrebel . Nochmal den Befehl_
<ghostmag> ?
<jokrebel> sudo blkid
<ghostmag> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/Wk0eF7jV
<jokrebel> Ok - dann hast Du alles inclusive /home wohl auf sda1
<jokrebel> ghostmag: "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<jokrebel> ghostmag: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Soll die Leertaste da_
<ghostmag> ah, ukaz
<jokrebel> what?
<ghostmag> mount: can't find /dev/mnt/dev in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ghostmag> Sorry, Tastatur auf Englisch und vertippe mich hier, jokrebel 
<ghostmag> Also dann kommt cant find, siehe oben
<ghostmag> Mein Fehler, beide Befehle haben geklappt
<ghostmag> Kam aber keine Antwort
<jokrebel> also doch ok? Keine Antwort ist erst mal gut. Fehlermeldung wär schlecht. Es muss aber alles _ganz_genau_ stimmen, damit das klappen kann!
<ghostmag> Alles klar, ich tippe so praezise wie moeglich
<jokrebel> vielleicht lieber noch mal von vorne und mit deutschem Tastaurlayout?
<ghostmag> Glaube die Live CD hat kein deutsches
<jokrebel> doch
<ghostmag> Geht schon, ich ueberpruefe einfach genau
<jokrebel> also wenn es ne Ubuntu ist, hätt sie schon auch deutsches Tastaturlayout
<ghostmag> Naechster Schritt, jokrebel ?
<jokrebel> wo warn wir?
<ghostmag> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jokrebel> das cant find kam ja am schluß nicht mehr, oder=
<jokrebel> ?
<ghostmag> Nou, nur
<ghostmag> die beiden Befehle gingen durch
<ghostmag> ohne R[ckmeldung
<jokrebel> gut
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Dann: sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts 
<jokrebel> ghostmag: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jokrebel> ghostmag: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc 
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Alles durch
<jokrebel> ghostmag: und: sudo mount --bind /run /mnt/run
<ghostmag> Check
<jokrebel> vorsorglich noch ein: sudo mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf 
<ghostmag> Ist durch
<jokrebel> dann ein: sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash 
<ghostmag> fuehle mich wie bei einer Bombenentschaerfung
<jokrebel> hehe
<ghostmag> jetzt bin ich rootatubuntu
<ghostmag> alles durch
<jokrebel> nun hast Du zwar über ne Live-CD gestartet, hast aber das "installierte System" eingebunden.
<jokrebel> ghostmag: Mach mal ein "sudo apt update"
<ghostmag> jokrebel:  done
<jokrebel> sieht gut aus?
<ghostmag> Jav, hat was geladen
<jokrebel> dann ein "sudo apt full-upgrade" hinterher
<jokrebel> ggf. die Ausgabe pasten
<ghostmag> Upgradet der jetyt auf 16, jokrebel _
<jokrebel> nein
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Done, Upgrade 100%
<jokrebel> wir schaun, ob noch irgendwelche Upgrades von 14.04 noch nicht fertig sind. 
<jokrebel> keine Fehler? Nichts mehr installiert?
<ghostmag> Sah so aus, als w[rde der gany viel installieren, bis der am Ende auf 100 Proyent gekommen ist
<jokrebel> nungut - vielleicht hat er das nötige ja schon nachgeholt. Vorsichtshalber noch ein "sudo apt-get install -f" hinterher.
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Done, nichts neues dabei
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Soll ich jetzt auch das Upgrade auf 16 triggern oder ist das eine schlechte Idee_
<bekks> Das Update von 14.04 auf 16.04 ist erst mit dem Erscheinen von 16.04.1 unterstützt.
<jokrebel> würd ich jetzt erstmal nicht. Erstmal die chroot mit EXIT verlassen und neu starten
<ghostmag> bekks: Okay, dann wird das wohl nichts, danke
<ghostmag> jokrebel: Neustarten auf Live CD oder so_
<jokrebel> nö
<jokrebel> ohne die CD
<ghostmag> Alrighty, dann bis hoffentlich gleich
<jokrebel> und schaun ob es vielleicht nun wieder geht
<ghostmag_> Yachuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ghostmag_> :D
<ghostmag_> Du bist ein Genie, jokrebel 
<ghostmag_> Muss ich noch irgendwas machen, dass das jetzt so bleibt oder ist alles fertig?
<jokrebel> wenns jetzt wieder geht ist alles gut.
<jokrebel> freut mich
<ghostmag_> Danke dir für die große Hilfe und Geduld, jokrebel  :D was ein Abenteuer
<jokrebel> gerne und weiterhin viel Spaß mit Ubuntu
<Rochvellon> hm, wie kann man auf der Konsole herausfinden, welche Nutzer eingeloggt sind?
<Robert_Zenz> Rochvellon, id -n, id -un/whoami.
<tojoko> Rochvellon, ps -aux ?
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: über die Prozesse in top vielleicht?
<Robert_Zenz> Rochvellon, who
<k1l_> "who"
<Rochvellon> "who" ists, danke
<Rochvellon> bzw. "w"
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-18
<Chilly> hallo meine aktualisierung geht unter ubuntu nicht mehr
<Guest83338> kann mir wer helfen??
<k1l> was genau geht nicht?
<Guest83338> es kommt die meldung überprüfen sie ihre internetverbindung
<Guest83338> doch die geht prima
<k1l> mach ein terminal auf und gib dort "sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999" ein und zeig die url die das ausgibt dann hier
<Guest83338> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16486589/
<Guest83338> http://termbin.com/kme4
<k1l> bei den ganzen ppas die du hinzugefügt hast ist eines kaputt.
<Guest83338> oh was soll ich tun??
<Guest83338> soll ich es aus der liste in der aktualisierungs eben rauslöschen??
<k1l> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntuhandbook1/dvdstyler
<Guest83338> soll ich das ins term kopieren?
<Guest83338> PPA to be removed: ubuntuhandbook1 dvdstyler
<Guest83338> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntuhandbook1 dvdstyler
<k1l> ja
<Guest83338> das kam dabei raus
<Guest83338> PPA to be removed: ubuntuhandbook1 dvdstyler
<Guest83338> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntuhandbook1 dvdstyler
<k1l> ja du hast ein PPA hinzugefügt, was gar keine pakete für 16.04 hat.
<Guest83338> ok
<k1l> "sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Guest83338> http://termbin.com/oh0h
<k1l> gut, jetzt gehts wieder
<Guest83338> ok prima ich danke dir
<Guest83338> ppa s sind nichts gutes oder?
<k1l> nein
<Guest83338> ok werde die weglassen 
<Guest83338> schönen tag noch
<k1l> jeder kann ein PPA machne und es kann jeder code dort drinne sein. also theoretisch auch schadcode
<Lembert> Hallo, wie kann ich beim Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 die automatische Bildschirmsperre, die alle paar Minuten kommt, deaktivieren?
<jokrebel> Lembert: Bei Unity wüsst ichs. Sollte aber auch bei Gnome irgendwo in den Systemeinstellungen stecken. Mal nach "Bildschirmschoner" - "Energieoptionen" - "Strom sparen" oder so suchen
<Lembert> hab was gefunden unter privatsphäre
<Lembert> danke
<jokrebel> prima - gerne
<tuor> Moin, ich habe ein Headset und einen SIP-Server. Wie kann ich mit Empathy nun den account hinzufügen? Ich finde SIP nicht in der Liste der Accounts die ich hinzufügen könnte.
<tuor> Ah jetzt hab ichs doch noch: apt-cache search empathy | grep -i sip 
<DaVu> Halllo zuammen. Habe vorhin ein update von 14.04 gemacht und dann waren auf einmal diese Geschichten auf meinem Desktop: http://imgur.com/a/Xa6Jp
<DaVu> kann mir jemand verraten, wo die herkommen bzw. wie ich die wieder entferne?
<DaVu> Ubuntu ist ein Kubuntu btw
<jokrebel> DaVu: Sollte das nicht ein Popup sein, welches nach kurzer Zeit (oder per klick) wieder verschwindet? 
<DaVu> ich habe tatsächlich keine Ahnung, was das sein soll. Aber es verschwindet auf jeden Fall nicht
<DaVu> ich könnte mal versuchen (noch) einen neustart zu machen
<leszek> DaVu: das ist die Energieverwaltung
<DaVu> ok
<leszek> bzw. das Menü ohne Hintergrund
<DaVu> und warum wird die dauerhaft auf meinem Desktop angezeigt?
<leszek> ist das ein widget das du entfernen kannst ?
<jokrebel> DaVu: Schon mal draufgeklickt?
<DaVu> jokrebel: mehrmals :D
<jokrebel> vielleicht ein Pasmaoid oder wie Dinger bei KDE heißen? Rechtsklick bringt kein Menü?
<DaVu> normalerweise kenne ich das so...wenn es eine Art "miniprogramm" ist, kann ich, wenn ich mit der Maus darüber gehe, es wieder entfernen. Da kommt eine kleine Menüleiste mit einem Kreuz und dann ist es weg
<DaVu> Das ist aber in dem Fall nicht der Fall
<DaVu> nein, rechtsklick bringt auch kein Menü
<jokrebel> soweit ich mich bei KDE erinnere, geht das, wie Du es beschreibst nur, wenn "entsperrt"!
<jokrebel> na toll
<DaVu> ok, das war jetzt unbeabsichtigt
<jokrebel> renn doch nicht einfach weg
<jokrebel> soweit ich mich bei KDE erinnere, geht das, wie Du es beschreibst nur, wenn "entsperrt"!
<DaVu> ja, war keine absicht...aber nach diesem "ab und wieder anmelden" ist es verschwunden o.O
<jokrebel> da muss man auf diese komische Erdnuss klicken um das zu entsprren
<DaVu> jetzt bin ich verblüüft
<DaVu> jokrebel: es scheint als hätte sich das Problem von selbst gelöst. Leider
<jokrebel> warum auch immer man KDE haben will ;)
<DaVu> Gewohnheitstier :D
<DaVu> Ich übe aber gerade mit Unity auf meiner anderen Installation
<DaVu> wie du weißt ;)
<tuor> Moin, gibt es ein anderes Programm als Empathy welches vorzugsweise die "online accounts" verwendet und aber ein wenig geeigneter ist für VOIP? (zb. einstellen ob man Anrufen erhalten will, Anrufhistory)
<jokrebel> Multimessenger sind immer ein Kompromiss tuor. Nimm lieber für jeden Kommunikationsweg das zugehörige Programm. Nur dann hast Du auch volle Funktionalität.
<tuor> jokrebel, hmm ok. Welches würdest du mir dann empfehlen (ubuntu 16.04 *normal*). Es soll nur SIP machen sonst nichts.
<tuor> Funktionalität muss nicht übertrieben sein aber das aussehen sollte angenehm sein wenn möglich...
<jokrebel> tuor: Mit SIP hab ich nicht viel zu tun, da fällt mir spontan nur ekiga ein. Aber schau einfach mal hier: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internet-Telefonie/
<tuor> thx.
<jokrebel> Aber Empathy ist halt einfach nur ein Multimessenger, der versucht, möglichst viel Protokolle in einen Client zu bekommen. Da passiern dann zwangsläufig Abstriche.
<jokrebel> und für "nur SIP machen" sollte Ekiga perfekt sein.
<tuor> jo ok. Ich dachte nur es gibt vielleicht einen SIP client der auch diesen online accounts dienst verwendet, welchen ich eigendlich noch ganz praktisch finde. So sind alle Verbindungen central verwaltet.
<tuor> Ich habe nun mal ekiga installiert. Kann ich das auch mit meinem eigenen SIP server verwenden? Der Assistent fragt mich nur nach ekiga logins..
<tuor> Ah habs gefunden, man muss es im menu suchen, hat nur keine knopf dafür.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Erinnerst du dich noch an mein Problem mit dem Super langsamen System? Es lag am Swap. 4GB RAM Speicher ist einfach wenig. Wenn dann kein Swap da ist, dann geht er gnadenlos in die Knie.
<stevieh> kommt immer drauf an
<dreamon> stevieh, In meinem Fall reichte es "Ding" zu öffnen und dort etwas suchen zu lassen.. dann war alles in Zeitlupe.
<stevieh> was immer ding ist
<dreamon> stevieh, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/W%C3%B6rterb%C3%BCcher/#Ding
<stevieh> und was für ein DE?
<dreamon> xfce
<stevieh> erstaunlich
<jokrebel> dreamon: Hab hier grad mal 3 GB RAM. Solange ich nicht mehr als 10 Tabs im Browser offen haben ist da Mail, Chat, Kalender und Browsen kein Problem.
<jokrebel> und das mit Unity!
<stevieh> ui
<dreamon> Ich hab dann im dmesg log geschaut da stand wirklich was von Out of Memory
<stevieh> naja, für ein Desktop system ist swap ja auch nicht verboten
<jokrebel> dreamon: Dann solltst Du vielleicht mal analysieren, was da so extrem RAM frisst.
<jokrebel> ...wobei ja "auslagern auf Swap" schon auch merhlich bremsen kann.
<jokrebel> merklich sogar
<dreamon> jokrebel, Hatte youtube laufen und die üblichen Verdächtigen, Thunderbird, Codeblocks, Geany, Thunar, Chromium
<dreamon> Hab ne SSD. Eventuell hat 16.04 meine Swap UID geändert. (nur Vermutung)
<stevieh> jokrebel: definitiv.
<jokrebel> also grad bei $Browser kommt es auch noch stark drauf an, wie viele Fenster/Tabs
<jokrebel> dreamon: Dann kontrollier das halt mal
<dreamon> Hab nur gesehen das in /etc/fstab die UUID ausgeklammert was.. hab dann direkt das Device angeben. Seither keine Proleme mehr.
<dreamon> Sollte nur zu Info an dich gehen
<tuor> Mit Ekiga habe ich es nun geschafft nach aussen zu telefonieren, aber eingehende Anrufe kommen nicht an.
<tuor> Mit linphone klappt garnichts
<jokrebel> tuor: Naja - das muss Dein Router oder so wohl schon auch korrekt weiterreichen zu dem Rechner auf dem Ekiga läuft
<tuor> Muss ich extra eine Portweiterleitung machen?
<tuor> Was ist wenn mehrere Benutzer SIP nutzen wollen?
<tuor> Eingehende kommen nun zwar an, aber der Anrufer hört mich nicht. Ich höre aber den Anrufer.
<sdx23> Soundeinstellungen kaputt.
<Guest20885> hallo ich benötige das programm DVD Styler leider ist es bei ubuntu 16.04 nicht in den paketquellen enthalten 
<Guest20885> was kann ich tun um es zu bekommen??
<Guest20885> bei ellen vorherigen versionen war es dabei
<tojoko> googlen? ^^
<Guest20885> habe schon gegoogelt
<k1l> ist sicher aus einem grund aus debian und ubuntu geflogen. es gibt auch andere programme die dvd menüs machen
<Guest20885> die installanleitungen gehen nicht da es bei 16.04 nicht in den paketquellen ist
<tojoko> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/10/install-dvdstyler-2-9-4-in-ubuntu-15-10-via-ppa/ ?
<Guest20885> von ppa s wurde mir abgeraten ich möchte aus verschiedenen aufnahmen eine dvd erstellen
<tojoko> http://www.videohelp.com/software/DVDStyler - was spricht gegen runterladen und installieren?
<k1l> Guest20885: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DeVeDe/  das hier zum beispiel?
<tojoko> bzw. http://www.dvdstyler.org/en/
<tojoko> oder http://www.dvdstyler.org/de/
<Guest20885> ann geht die aktualisierung eventuell nicht mehr
<k1l> Guest20885: hier werden noch andere genannt https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVD-Authoring/
<Guest20885> k1l ja danke ich belese mich mal
<Guest20885> von ppa lass ich die finger
<tojoko> sorry, versteh das problem nicht.
<Guest20885> durch ppa s ging bei mir keine aktualisierung mehr
<tojoko> ja, schon klar.
<Guest20885> eben
<tojoko> ah, da is' auch nur der sourcecode, also muss e wohl kompilieren. ^^
<tojoko> gut, danke, ein grund mehr, auf 16.04 zu verzichten.
<Guest20885> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/DVD-Authoring/
<Guest20885> wenn ich ein programm von dieser seite per apt installieren möchte kommt ne meldung »kmediafactory« ist ein virtuelles Paket.
<Guest20885> ich finde 16.04 klasse
<k1l>     kmediafactory (multiverse, nur bis Ubuntu 13.10)
<tojoko> ich warte noch darauf, dass mir jmd. erklaert, warum sich die hardwareanforderungen verdoppelt haben.
<Guest20885> aaah ok
<Guest20885> k1b was bedeutet unfrei???
<Guest20885> DeVeDe ist dabei aber da steht unfrei drunter
<k1l> das es das seit 13.10 nicht mehr gibt
<k1l> weder auf der übersichtsseite noch auf der devede seite steht unfrei
<Guest20885> osrry stimmt habs
<Guest20885> tojokoich halten rechner und kann nichtklagen
<tuor> sdx23, ja, hatte es im bios aus. Geht nun. :) (ohne dass der router es weiterleitet oder so)
<tuor> Also das mic geht trotzdem nicht. Hmm habe mich schon zu früh gefreut.
<tuor> Ich habe es im BIOS aktiviert aber ich erhalte immernoch keinen ton. In den Toneinstellungen sehe ich zwar das Inputgerät und es ist auf 100% und nicht auf stumm gestellt.
<tuor> Wie kann ich mein mic nun debugen? Keine Ahnung wei man sowas macht :(
<stevieh> schwierig
<ubuntu> Hi
<sdx23> tuor: muss auch ausgewählt sein als Eingang.
<tuor> sdx23, so?: http://picpaste.de/pics/Screenshot_from_2016-05-18_17-09-11-e1RAhjXj.1463584190.png
<k1l> kannst ja bei alsamixer mal gucken ob da was gemutet ist
<tuor> da war es auf "M".
<k1l> das ist mute
<tuor> alsamixer sieht nun so aus: http://picpaste.de/pics/ZbKsLO8q.1463584937.png
<tuor> aber immer noch keinen ton. :( Gibts logs für das ganze ton zeugs? Welche Dienste kümmern sich den darum? Wo kann ich suchen gehen was los ist?
<tuor> Ich habe "Position_fix quirking" versucht: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/PositionReporting
<tuor> Aber hat beides nichts gebracht, habe es daher wieder gelöscht.
<tuor> Was auch noch komisch ist: mein audio Symbol ist immer auf "mute" auch wenn der Tonausgang funktioniert und daher nicht stummgeschaltet ist: http://picpaste.de/pics/HXGyoIMm.1463586267.png
<tuor> Wie kann ich meine Einstellungen, was ton betrifft alle löschen? Welche Programme sind für den Ton zuständig?
<sdx23> tuor: du hast ein externes microphon angeshclossen?
<tuor> beides. Habe beides probiert.
<sdx23> Wenn du das interne willst, muss das als "Capture" ausgewählt sein.
<sdx23> Am besten mit z.B. Audacity testen, ob das dann geht.
<sdx23> Wenn das alles nicht tut, ggf. passende Einstellungen des Moduls der Soundkarte prüfen.
<tuor> sdx23, ich habe mal Audacity installiert, wie kann ich das jetzt genau testen?
<sdx23> tuor: es gibt darin eine Pegelanzeige. Oder einfach "aufnehmen" drücken.
<sdx23> auch den "Soundprobleme" Artikel im Wiki ggf. mal ansehen.
<tuor> ok thx.
<gandaro> Hi! Wie überprüfe ich, ob meine Ubuntu-ISO-Datei unverändert ist? Leider kann man die ISOs nicht über HTTPS runterladen …
<gandaro> Auch die Public Keys, Signaturen und Hashes werden über HTTP ausgeliefert
<jokrebel> müsste schon ein geschickter Lümmel sein, der beides vor Deiner Nase so geschickt verändert, dass anschließend ein Hashsummentest Fehlerfreiheit vorgaukelt UND aber der eingeschleuste Schadcode auch noch das tut, was der Täter will.
<sdx23> gandaro: es gibt gpg signierte Hashes. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<gandaro> jokrebel: wenn ein angreifer in der lage ist, die iso zu manipulieren, dann ist er wohl auch in der lage, die datei zu manipulieren, in der die hashsumme steht
<jokrebel> gandaro: Eher unwahrscheinlich wenn Du nicht gerade beides von einer bereits kompromittierten Seite holst, würd ich meinen.
<gandaro> also wenn schon, denn schon …
<jokrebel> glaub kaum, dass eine ISO während des runterladens, so manipuliert werden kann, dass der Angreifer auch was davon hat.
<jokrebel> Und dann den Hash (Angreifer weis nicht wann Du den wo holst) auch noch entsprechend anpassen. Ich weis nicht ob das tatsächlich praktikabel wär.
<gandaro> Deep Packet Inspection; Regeln einrichten für bestimmte HTTP-GET-Anfragen, dass dann eine vorbereitete Antwort an den Client geschickt wird.
<gandaro> Klar wäre das aufwendig, aber wir wissen doch, dass selbst unsere eigenen Nachrichtendienste versuchen uns auszuspionieren :)
<Yoshimo> ich habe bei meinem Computer statt dem Login Bildschirm schwarzen Text, trotzt frisch installiertem NVidia-Treiber und auch wenn ich den PC mit nomodeset starte, nvidia-bugreport liefert https://pastee.org/5qyrq .
<sdx23> Wie gesagt, gpg-signierte Hashes verwenden. Wenn du GPG nicht traust, kannst du's gleich lassen, die Pakete sind schliesslich auch damit signiert.
<gandaro> GPG traue ich schon ^^
<Robert_Zenz> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Mikrofon, das was rausgeht kommt beim Mikrofon wieder rein, so als waere Output direkt verdrahtet mit Input, jemand eine Idee dazu?
<Robert_Zenz> Ubuntu 14.04 mit Pulseaudio.
<sdx23> Robert_Zenz: alsamixer auf, dort nachsehen was als capture ausgewählt ist
<Robert_Zenz> sdx23, Mic
<sdx23> nur das? Wenn es nicht vom Hardware-Mixer kommt, kommt's vom Software-Mixer, d.h. pavuctrl nachschauen.
<Robert_Zenz> sdx23, mh, dort zeigt er mir das Mikrofon unter Input Devices an. Wenn ich dann Musik laufen liesz hat er mir dort den Pegel fuer die Musik angezeigt.
<Robert_Zenz> sdx23, jetzt nicht mehr, nachdem einmal das ausgewaehlte Aufnahmegeraet im alsamixer geaendert habe (zum teste), jetzt ist der Kanal komplett stumm.
<Amm0n> Wenn Pulseaudio mal wieder rumpulsd, einfach mal den Puls tasten. höhöhö
<Robert_Zenz> sdx23, mh, ich habe jetzt den OnBoard Soundchip wieder eingeschalten, dort funktioniert es ohne Probleme. :/
<maxcnc> Guten abend ich wolte mir mit dem Terminal mal eine DVD anschauen mit Mplayer aber dvd://2 existiert nicht 
<maxcnc> die dvd liegt irgendwie unter /media/user/dvdname
<maxcnc> fehlt da ein symlink zum dvd gerät
<sdx23> maxcnc: https://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/dvd.html
<maxcnc> danke mplayer dvd://2 -dvd-device /dev/sr0 
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-19
<yaeschka> Hallo, habe ein schwieriges Boot-Problem. Zunächst "Searching for network configuration". Then booting without ...
<yaeschka> network configuration -> und dann kommt ein leerer Bildschirm.
<yaeschka> Mein Gott!
<yaeschka> Alles begann damit, dass ich ein Programm mit sudo apt-get installieren wollte. Aber dann kam eine Meldung, irgendetwas mit sudoer und es klappte nicht. Über die Softwarezentrale gings.
<yaeschka> Nach einem Neustart, kamen die beschriebenen Fehlermeldungen. 
<yaeschka> Hat jemand ne Schritt für Schritt Idee?
<yaeschka> Habe schon bei /etc/network/interfaces nachgesehen. Sieht unproblematisch aus. 
<dadrc> Was ist denn "ein Programm"?
<yaeschka> Bei /etc/init/failsafe.conf die Schlaffunktion auskommentiert.
<yaeschka> dadrc, weiß nicht mehr genau welches, war gerade dabei ein netzlaufwerk einzurichten.
<dadrc> kannst du, wenn das System hochgefahren ist, mit Ctrl+Alt+F1 (oder F2, F3, …) auf einen Konsole wechseln und dich da einloggen?
<yaeschka> dadrc, Software?
<dadrc> hmm?
<yaeschka> Das Sys bleibt in einem Blank Screen stecken!
<yaeschka> Geht nur über Live_CD.
<dadrc> Ja, aber: ist das nur X, was hängt, oder gehen auch die TTYs nicht?
<passt> guten  morgen allerseits
<yaeschka> dadrc, ???? Searching for Network Congig... Booting without network Config ... [Blank Screen]
<dadrc> yaeschka: ja. und wenn du dann Ctrl Alt F1 drückst, kriegst du dann einen Login?
<yaeschka> dadrc, okay probiere ich ... Danke
<dadrc> Probier auch mal F2, F3,  … durch
<dadrc> Wenn das alles auch nicht geht, pack mal bitte /var/log/apt/history.log in einen Pastebin
<passt> Ein Fenster, dass ich unter Unity/ubuntu 16.04 mit [Win] [Ctrl] [Pfeil hoch] maximiere, sollte normalerweise mit  [Win] [Ctrl] [Pfeil runter] wieder zurück auf die ursprüngliche Größe und Position gesetzt werden. 
<yaeschka> dadrc, ah jetzt erinnere ich mich. Hatte Luckybackup installiert und braucht noch sendemail. Da ging auf einmal sudo apt-get nicht mehr. Entweder verdipprt oder es war irgendetwas mit den sudoer kaputt.
<yaeschka> Mit Luckybackup hatte ich nocht mein Home-Verzeichnis gesichert.
<yaeschka> und etc
<k1l_> yaeschka: wenn "irgendwas mit sudoer kaputt" ist, dann wird das ein echtes problem. desto genauer du angaben machst desto besser kann man helfen.
<yaeschka> k1l Leider kann ich im Moment nichts mehr reproduzieren.
<passt> Insbesondere beim Gnome-Terminal funktioniert das aber nicht zuverlässig. Stattdessen bleibt das Fenster maximal groß, bis auf den Unterschied, dass jetzt die Titelleiste des Terminalfensters eingeblendet wird.
<passt> Kennt jemand diesen unerwünschten Effekt?
<passt> Wie kann ich das beheben?
<yaeschka> k1l: Habs dann mit dem Software-Center hingekriegt und die Session blieb dann weiter unauffällig.
<yaeschka> weshalb ich nicht mitgeschrieben hatte.
<k1l_> und was hast du da jetzt noch gefummelt?
<k1l_> du sagtest du hast ein netzlaufwerk hinzugefügt und seitdem gehts nichts mehr?
<yaeschka> Also gefummelt würde ich nicht sagen. Habe ein Netzlaufwerk autogemounted und Zugriff darauf bekommen. Und wie das so mit Netzlaufwerken ist. Man kann ein Backup machen. Das habe ich gemacht. Mit Lucky Backup.
<yaeschka> und eben sendemail installiert, weil Luckybackup das wollte. Da ging dann sudo plötzlich nicht mehr.
<yaeschka> dadrc, hab eben ohne Live-C versucht ins Terminal zu kommen, ging nicht.
<dadrc> ok, schade
<dadrc> dann zeig mal das Log 
<yaeschka> dadrc, wo finde ich das denn?
<dadrc>  /var/log/apt/history.log und /var/log/syslog könnten interessant sein
<dadrc> Von der Platte natürlich, nicht vom Livesystem
<yaeschka> okay, muss ich erst auf USB Stick ziehen und dann zum Rechner meiner Frau tragen.
<ThreeM> oh, es gibt NeoMagazin Royal wallpapers ^^
<yaeschka> Ich hatte dieses "Searching for Network Connection" schon irgendwann mal, und das Prob auch gelöst. Aber diesmal steh ich auf dem Schlauch. Ich pinne das log gleich ins Internet ...
<ThreeM> lol http://media.giphy.com/media/3oEjHO8MvDUXoDEr2E/giphy.gif
<dadrc> ThreeM: falscher Channel?
<ThreeM> ui
<ThreeM> sorry
<yaeschka> dadrc, pastebin.ca/3603876
<yaeschka> http://pastebin.ca/3603876
<dadrc> das sieht erstmal ok aus, hast du das syslog auch?
<yaeschka> Bestimmt.
<dadrc> passt: bekannter bug, guck dir mal https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1521302 an
<dadrc> da ist auch ein workaround bei, bis das offiziell gefixt ist
<dadrc> (#28)
<yaeschka> dadrc: sys.log http://pastebin.ca/3603880
<dadrc> yaeschka: hast du mal versucht, einen älteren kernel zu booten?
<yaeschka> dadrc, Bootmanager kommt automatisch, hab dort ein paar Varianten ausprobiert, aber einen älteren Kernel nicht zur Auswahl gefunden.
<dadrc> avahi geht noch kaputt, aber das sollte eigentlich nicht das system am booten hindern
<dadrc> yaeschka: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/830046/comments/5  könntest du mal probieren
<yaeschka> okay
<passt> dadrc: vielen dank. probiere ich jetzt mal aus
<yaeschka> dadrc: Hab ich gemacht, jetzt gestartet: Booting System without network configuration. Wie lange soll ich warten?
<yaeschka> dadrc, auf Blankscreen
<jokrebel> yaeschka: Hast Du denn noch Netzwerk und schon mal geschaut, ob durch die schiefgelaufene Installation vielleicht noch erst die Paketverwaltung wieder auf konsistenten Stand gebracht werden müsste?
<yaeschka> jokrebel: Sendemail wurde ja installiert, einwandfrei.
<jokrebel> ein update/full-upgrade und/oder install -f kann ja nicht schaden...
<jokrebel> aber wenn Du Dir sicher bist, dass da alles passt bin ich auch schon iweder ruhig
<yaeschka_> Jokrebel: Ich komm ja nicht mehr rein.
<yaeschka_> nur noch übe rLive CD
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Kann ich eigentlich noch irgendwie eine packages.list speichern?
<jokrebel> na dann mit Live-CD und chroot
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash  ?
<jokrebel> nicht nur
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Das kann ich machen mit Assistence?
<jokrebel> hier erklärt: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD/  geh es aber gern mit Dir Schritt für Schritt durch. Ist das ein Single- oder Dualboot? Hast Du UEFI Weist Du über die Partitionierung Deiner Festplatte(en?) bescheid, was wo liegt?
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Super!
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: kompliziert.
<jokrebel> Und ganz wichtig! Backup hast Du ja bereits, oder?
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Ja, sollte ich nochmal gucken, ob alles drauf ist. Vielleicht sollte ich auch noch ein paar soundfonts sichern und die packages.list, falls was.
<jokrebel> wie/was immer Du meinst ;-)
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Also ich bin in der LIVE-CD. Das installierte Filesystem wird gemounted und im Dateimanager angezeigt.
<jokrebel> dann zeig mal ein "sudo bljid" und ein "sudo parted -l" (wie im verlinkten Artikel beschrieben)
<jokrebel> yaeschka_: Du hast aber auch die Fragen noch nicht beantwortet! Hast Du Single oder Dual (oder noch mehr) Boot? Benutzt Dein System UEFI? Hast Du vielleicht gar auch noch Verschlüsselung am Start?
<jokrebel> *blkid
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Sorry musste gerade eine neue Waschmaschine in Empfang nehmen.
<yaeschka_> schwitz
<yaeschka_> jokrebel Single Boot, kein UEFI
<yaeschka_> keine Verschlüsselung
<jokrebel> gut
<jokrebel> yaeschka_: Du hast den Artikel schon gelesen und weist schon wie Deine Festplatte "bespielt" ist?
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Sorry bin erst jetzt soweit.
<yaeschka_> Den Artikel hatte ich vorher bereits angeguckt.
<yaeschka_> Aber nicht bis ins Detail verstanden.
<yaeschka_> Ich denke dass das installierte system bereits eingebunden ist.
<yaeschka_> Ich kann mit sudo thunar darauf zugreifen.
<yaeschka_> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich deshalb nicht viele Schritte wegen des Einbindens überspringen kann.
<jokrebel> eingebund vielleicht, aber nicht per chroot eingebunden
<yaeschka_> Ja, ich weiß, wie die Festplatte geordnet ist.
<yaeschka_> okay
<yaeschka_> dann: sudo parted -l ?
<jokrebel> ja 
<yaeschka_> pastebin.ca/3603937
<yaeschka_> http://pastebin.ca/3603937
<jokrebel> ist da doch was mit Windows im Spiel? was ist sdb mit ntfs formatiert?
<jokrebel> sdb1
<yaeschka_> Ist das nicht usb festplatte?
<jokrebel> mag sein
<yaeschka_> habe noch ein backup gemacht
<jokrebel> Dein ubuntu ist wohl auf sba1
<jokrebel> dann "sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt" wobei xY durch die Partiton Deiner Instalaltion zu ersetzen ist; also vermutlich /dev/sda1
<yaeschka_> Auf sda, sdb ist toshiba festplatte usb
<yaeschka_> list -l ??
<jokrebel> Dein ubuntu ist wohl auf sba1
<jokrebel> dann "sudo mount /dev/sdxY /mnt" wobei xY durch die Partiton Deiner Instalaltion zu ersetzen ist; also vermutlich /dev/sda1
<jokrebel> anschließend: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jokrebel> sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts 
<jokrebel> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jokrebel> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc 
<jokrebel> sudo mount --bind /run /mnt/run 
<yaeschka_> sda oder sda1
<yaeschka_> ?
<yaeschka_> okay
<jokrebel> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<yaeschka_> er sagt, er findet sda1 nicht in fstab
<jokrebel> yaeschka_: Häng mal vorher die im Dateimanager angezeigte Platte aus
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Hab ich schon
<jokrebel> ggf. noch mal von vorne anfangen mit einem erneuten Boot der Live-CD (ist hoffentlich die selbe Architektur?)
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: http://pastebin.ca/3603950
<yaeschka_> ja, dieselbe
<geser> deutet die Erwähnung von fstab nicht darauf hin, dass beim mount das zweite /mnt vergessen wurde?
<yaeschka_> okay
<jokrebel> geser: könnte vielleicht, da wir aber die Eingabe und die Fehlermeldung nicht gepastet bekammen... ???
<yaeschka_> Stimmt.
<yaeschka_> Jetzt ohne fehlermedlung
<yaeschka_> danke geser
<yaeschka_> sudo mount /dev/sdzY /mnt/boot 
<jokrebel> nö wieso?
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Ist das nicht der nächste Schritt?
<jokrebel> sieht nicht so aus als hättest Du ein separates /boot
<jokrebel> anschließend: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jokrebel> sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/dev/pts 
<jokrebel> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jokrebel> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc 
<jokrebel> sudo mount --bind /run /mnt/run 
<jokrebel> um mich zu wiederholen
<yaeschka_> Sorry, jokrebel, ich renne ja zwischen zwei Rechnern hin und her, Tastaturbelegung ändern etc. 
<jokrebel> dann zur sicherheit noch ein "sudo mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf "
<jokrebel> und abschließend ein "sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash"
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Sieht gut aus pastebin.ca/3603967
<jokrebel> yaeschka_: Dann bist Du (trotz von Live gebootet) _in_ Deinem installierten System
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Suuuper
<jokrebel> die letzten 2 Fehlen noch?
<yaeschka_> ... un dhab ne Waschmaschine gewonnen.
<jokrebel> yaeschka_: ???
<jokrebel> dann zur sicherheit noch ein "sudo mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf "
<jokrebel> und abschließend ein "sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash"
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Welche zwei fehlten denn noch?
<jokrebel> die die ich grad zum 2ten mal postete?
<yaeschka_> okay
<jokrebel> Ist das eigentlich ein "echtes" Ubuntu? (so wegen dem ubuntu-studio was mir grad ins Auge sprang ;-)
<yaeschka_> ubuntu studio ist ne distro für künstler
<yaeschka_> Hab ich gemacht, die zwei
<yaeschka_> ohne fehlermeldung, jokrebel
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: ich mache musik
<jokrebel> nun gut, dann bist Du endlich quasi in dem System drin.
<yaeschka_> root@ubuntustudio
<jokrebel> Mach mal ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" und zeig uns die gesamte Ein- und Ausgabe
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: http://pastebin.ca/3603973
<k1l_> ohne sudo
<jokrebel> yaeschka_: soweit ich weis, kann man Ubuntu-Studio in einem "normalen" Ubuntu nachistallieren. Aber es gibt auch einen "Ableger" Namens Ubuntu-Studio, welcher hier eigentlich nicht offiziell supportet wird.
<k1l_> und warum sudo meckert ist auch mehr als komisch.
<k1l_> jokrebel: doch. ubuntustudio ist ein offizielles flavor
<yaeschka_> k1l: Ja, das tauchte bei dem befehl sudo apt-get sendemail zum ersten mal auf.
<jokrebel> k1l_: Ah ja? Ist das neu? Hab da anderes im Hinterkopf
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Ich denke nicht, dass die Künstler so kompetent sind wie ihr.
<jokrebel> yaeschka_: Versuch es einfach mal ohne die 2 sudo. Du bist ja root
<yaeschka_> jokrebel ja
<k1l_> yaeschka_: ja das klingt als wurde da vorher was vermurkst
<jokrebel> Aber mit Deinem sudo scheint wohl wirklich was im argen zu sein.
<nagetier> http://askubuntu.com/questions/434525/can-sudo-be-reinstalled-after-being-removed
<nagetier> hört sich brauchbar an
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Geht. 
<jokrebel> was bedeutet...
<yaeschka_> Nagetier: Huhm, wie kann sudo entfernt werden.
<yaeschka_> nagetier: Müsste ich ne Schwäche haben.
<nagetier> yaeschka_, das müsste man noch herausbekommen
<nagetier> dazu kann man sich das log von apt ansehen
<yaeschka_> nagetier und wenn ich zweimal sudo eingeben hätte, einmal weiter hinten.
<nagetier> aber vergiss den link, du bist root
<yaeschka_> nagetier: ja
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Das bedeutet, dass der Output noch nicht fertig ist.
<jokrebel> also es wir was nachinstalliert/upgedated?
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Ne Menge.
<jokrebel> dann lass das mal in Ruhe durchlaufen erstmal. Vielleicht dann noch ein "apt-get install -f" hinterherjagen. 
<jokrebel> Alles andere vielleicht est mal "merken"
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: hab verstanden
<yaeschka_> Ich finde nett, wie ihr mir helft.
<nagetier> yaeschka_, lassen sich VST(i) in einen Host unter Studio direkt verwenden, und das ohne höhere Latenzen als unter Windows?
<yaeschka_> nagetier: native linux vst-plugins schon.
<nagetier> hm.. schade
<nagetier> die sind ja eher selten?
<yaeschka_> nagetier: Das ist die Hauptschwäche von Linux Multimedia.
<nagetier> joa
<nagetier> soll ja so einen "Brücke" dazu geben, aber das ist mir zu fummelig
<yaeschka_> nagetier: Aber dafür alle umsonst. 
<yaeschka_> und fördert die Kreativität.
<nagetier> uch saoll das nicht immer stabil laufen, und die GUI vom VST soll oft beeinträchtigt sein
<nagetier> auch soll*
<yaeschka_> nagetier: ich verwende bisher kaum vst plugins, deshalb. Geht oft nicht so gut in echtzeit.
<nagetier> yaeschka_, ja gut, denke ich werde mir das mal ansehen.. später, wenn ich lust auf das Gefummel haben sollte :) Danke.
<yaeschka_> http://www.mypoems.de/04032015-1255/rude-gong-cool-reggae-b-side
<nagetier> yaeschka_, bitte nicht hier in dem Channel.. hier ist nur Support
<nagetier> n
<jokrebel> yaeschka_: Übrigens; wenn dann updat/full-upgrade und install -f erfolgreich "durch" ist, den chroot mit EXIT verlassen und neu starten
<k1l_> yaeschka_: was sagt ein "ls -al /"
<yaeschka_> k1l: das update ist noch nicht fertig.
<k1l_> ok, dann lass das erst laufen
<nagetier> jokrebel, yaeschka_, erst sync, dann exit
<nagetier> auch wenn es im Wiki nicht zu finden ist..
<jokrebel> bei so lang laufendem full-upgrade stehn die Chance ja gar nicht so schlecht, dass da was gravieren schief lief beim letzten mal und das daurch jetzt grad gezogen wird.
<k1l_> oder das da eine menge kaputt ist.
<jokrebel> ...und danach mit etwas Glück repariert ist
<k1l_> ich glaube da wurde mit configs in /etc rumgefummelt oder direkt mit der sudoers datei.
<jokrebel> hätte yaeschka_ das dann nicht wenigstens teilweise zugegeben?
<yaeschka_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16505553/
<k1l_> <k1l_> yaeschka_: was sagt ein "ls -al /"
<yaeschka_> k1l: etc/samba/smb.conf war ich vor tagen dran. Aber da lief alles noch.
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Sind die Rückmeldungen korrekt?
<jokrebel> yaeschka_: Zeile 762 gefällt mir nicht wirklich so beim schnellen drüberscrollen
<yaeschka_> k1l:Mach ich gleich
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Fiel mir auch auf.
<yaeschka_> Soll ich apt-get install -f
<jokrebel> yaeschka_: Wie geht es nach "apt-get install -f" weiter?
<k1l_> naja. entweder hat da jemand wild in /etc rumgefuhrwerkt und sachen gelöscht oder die rechte dort stimmen nicht, zumindestens teilweise.
<jokrebel> 13:15:35         yaeschka | Soll ich apt-get install -f   <--ja klar. Sagte ich doch schon mehrfach
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: Sorry hatte noch den upgrade befehl im Speicher. Jetzt läuft der Mist noch einmal durch.
<yaeschka_> Sorry
<jokrebel> sicher nicht "noch einmal" sondern eher "weiteres" (hoff ich zumindest - wenn Du uns per paste dran teil haben lässt, können wir das auch genauer verfizieren)
<yaeschka_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16505611
<k1l_> hast du da upstart entfernt?
<yaeschka_> k1l: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16505553/
<yaeschka_> k1l hier? apt-get install -f
<yaeschka_> k1l: verstehe upstart nicht
<k1l_> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/systemd-logind not found.
<k1l_> initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<k1l_> es gehjt darum herauszufinden was du mit deinem system gemacht hast, dass es so am arsch ist.
<yaeschka_> k1l http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16505620 sorry
<k1l_> das "ich hab nichts gemacht" ist blödsinn. das hören wir hier 10 mal am tag und noch nie war es wahr. also lassen wir das einfach mal weg.
<yaeschka_> k1l: Ich schließe einen fehler nicht aus.
<k1l_> ja da haben wir es doch schon
<k1l_> drwx------ 169 oslt oslt 12288 May 19 13:06 etc
<k1l_> das ist einfach nur zerfummelt. und zwar von dir.
<yaeschka_> k1l da war es aber schon kaputt
<yaeschka_> k1l am 18. Mai lief das System nicht mehr.
<k1l_> die rechte von /etc sollten drwxr-xr-x 181 root root  sein.
<yaeschka_> k1l: okay.
<k1l_> also hast du da rumgefummelt mit chmod und chown. 
<yaeschka_> Ist das weil ich von einem anderen System live cd zugegriffen habe?
<k1l_> nein
<yaeschka_> jokrebel: jetzt mit exit aus chrown raus?
<yaeschka_> k1l: Wollte nur mal sagen, dass wenn man ein Problem hat, versucht man es zu lösen, auch wenn dann etwas schief geht.
<k1l_> yaeschka_: warte
<jokrebel> naja - wirklich repariert ist es ja noch nicht. Frag mal besser k1l_
<jokrebel> ...falls sich das überhaupt noch einigermaßen wieder gerade biegen lässt :-/
<k1l_> chown -R root:root /etc/; chmod -R u+x /etc/; chmod -R a+r /etc/
<yaeschka_> k1l: Danke.
<k1l_> danach bitte ein "ls -al /etc/"
<yaeschka_> k1l : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16505721/
<k1l_> da stimmt aber noch einiges nicht.
<yaeschka_> bei 644 geht's los
<k1l_> "find /etc -type f -exec chmod 644 {} +"  dann "find /etc -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +"
<k1l_> "chmod 755 /etc/init.d/* /etc/rc.local /etc/network/* /etc/cron.*/*" 
<k1l_> das sollte alles wieder richten was man so automatisieren kann. danach wirds händische fummelarbeit.
<yaeschka> k1l: wie kann so was so schieflaufen?
<k1l_> wenn man wild mit chmod und chown rumfummelt
<nagetier> ich würde neu aufsetzen, die Rechte bekommt man nicht mehr alle gesetzt.. oder man hat eine Sicherung
<yaeschka> k1l bei samba musste ich einmal mit chown arbeiten.
<jokrebel> yaeschka: Wild mit root-Rechten auf GUIs schießen macht so was auch gerne
<yaeschka> k1l: Ich habe nicht wie wild daran herumgewerkt, sondern ein Backup gemacht, danach war das System kaputt.
<yaeschka> mit luckybackup
<k1l_> yaeschka: durch ein backup machen werden nicht die rechte deines gesamten /etc vermurkst.
<yaeschka> k1l Ich war gar nicht viel am rechner, habe im Wohnzimmer led gelöstet.
<yaeschka> gelötet
<yaeschka> k1l: Schade setz ich dann neu auf.
<yaeschka> k1l aber ich bedanke mich.
<k1l_> yaeschka: mir ist egal wer es gemacht hat. mein system ist ja nicht kaputt, deswegen tangiert mich das kaum. nur das "ich habe nichts gemacht" ist ahlt nicht wahr. irgendwer hat da mit chown und chmod gefummelt (evtl weil er dateien nicht änder konnte) und hat damit das system gehimmelt.
<k1l_> yaeschka: mit den letzten befehlen von mir sollte der großteil gerichtet werden. danach noch ein "apt-get install -f" könnte schon reichen für einen reboot danach
<yaeschka> k1l: Ich habe das so nie gesagt. Aber irgendwie deinen Ärger au fmich gezogen.
<yaeschka> k1l: Das tut mir leid
<yaeschka> k1l: Ich hatte nur gesagt, was ich zuletzt gemacht hatte, um das Problem aufzuhellen.
<yaeschka> k1l: An die Dinge, die mir unterstellt wurden, erinnere ich mich nicht.
<yaeschka> k1l: Aber egal, danke.
<yaeschka> k1l: Ich reboote dann mal.
<jokrebel> seis dumm - mach alles was k1l_ sagte und nochmal ein install -f 
<jokrebel> erst DANN reboot
<jokrebel> und ein Stoßgebet oder Daumen drücken könnte helfen
<k1l_> yaeschka: ja, ich bin nicht ärgerlich. nur das ganze "ich hab nichts gemacht" und "ich hab nur ein backup gemacht" führen halt nicht zu den auswirkungen. ich kann dir nicht sagen was du genau gemacht hast. da würde evtl die .bash_history in deinem users home aufschluss geben.
<jokrebel> wenns denn nicht ein unbedachtes GUI-gefummel mit root-rechten war
<yaeschka> Ich bin wieder drin!!!!
<yaeschka> Ihr seid die größten!
<yaeschka> jokrebel: GUI-gefummel wie kann das aussehen, mit welchem Prog, Thunar, gedit?
<yaeschka> Natürlich musste ich fummeln, da ich ja nicht booten konnte.
<jokrebel> mit _jedem_ Grafischen Programm, das man (auch nur testhalber ein einziges mal) mit root-Rechten startet
<yaeschka> ja, luckybackup muss mit root rechten gestartet werden, da es sonst kein Backup vom System machen kann.
<yaeschka> Mit was muss ich denn jetzt noch rechnen, dass sudo nicht geht?
<nagetier> die Rechte unter /etc noch nicht passen
<jokrebel> geht sudo denn nach wie vor nicht?
<yaeschka> sudo geht auch.
<yaeschka> k1l: Du sagtest noch etwas von einem Rechtedurcheinander. Kannst du noch einen Satz darüber verlieren?
<yaeschka> nagetier: okay
<yaeschka> Ich könnte ja auf das neue Ubuntu Studio 16 upgraden. Bleibt mir dann alles andere erhalten?
<k1l_> yaeschka: wir haben jetzt automatisiert die rechte jenachdem gesetzt ob es eine datei oder ein ordner ist. ob die rechte eigentlich im detail anders sein müssen wissen wir nicht.
<jokrebel> ...inklusive der vielleich immer noch verbogenen "rest"rechte
<yaeschka> k1l okay
<nagetier> k1l_, müssen sie, wenn ich mir so mein /etc ansehe
<k1l_> ob da noch immer was falsch ist wissen wir halt nicht. das wäre dann müsahme kleinstarbeit alles durchzugehen
<nagetier> und zwar bin in jede Tiefe.. hf
<yaeschka> hatte die netzwerk-configuration beim start abgeschaltet, um das Bootproblem zu beheben und zu beschleunigen.
<nagetier> bis*
<yaeschka> Soll ich das rückgänig machen?
<k1l_> ja
<jokrebel> aber nein "ich fummel doch nicht" ;-)
<yaeschka> Ja eben, aber wer soll die Dinge richten, wenn nicht ich mit meinen Fingern?
<yaeschka> Wenn ihr das Fummeln nennt.
<yaeschka> Ist ein Upgrade leciht möglich und sinnvoll?
<nagetier> gab es nicht ein Tool, welches die Standardrechte wiederherstellte?
<jokrebel> naja - irgendwelche hintergrunddienste abschalten  ist schon ein wenig rumfummeln, findest Du nicht?
<yaeschka> jokrebel: IN jedem Fall aber ich dachte es sei umschriebener Buck.
<yaeschka> https://askubuntu.com/questions/213614/waiting-for-network-configuration-problem
<yaeschka> Wie kann ich da die Hände in den Schoß legen?
<yaeschka> Hätte nur eher kommen sollen, aber auf #ubuntu hatte sich eben keiner gerührt, um zu helfen.
<jokrebel> Und dann auch noch "ich habe gaar nix gemacht außer Backup" ist ja dann auch nur ein Bruchstück der Wahrheit :-/
<yaeschka> Das war erst später.
<yaeschka> Zuerst kam der Sudo fehler, dann restart, dann "Searching for network configuration" beim Booten, dann erst versucht, den Fehler zu lösen, indem ich die Sleepfunktion auskommentiert habe.
<yaeschka> Dann Booten ohne Network Configuration, dann Hilfe holen bei euch.
<yaeschka> Meine Frau hätte sich beschwert. Zu wenig gefummelt :-)
<yaeschka> Aber danke, ich bin froh, dass ihr mir so toll geholfen habt.
<yaeschka> Ich geh jetzt essen.
<yaeschka> Das Tool mit dem Standardrechte herstellen wäre super.
<yaeschka> Ich weiß was es heißt ein System zu zerschießen. Hab ich schon mal gemacht. Deshalb bin ich eigentlich vorsichtig.
<yaeschka> Tschüß.
<yaeschka> Jokrebel: Mal die Frage: Könnte nicht dieses Luckybackup die Ursache sein. Ich musste es mit rootrechten starten, damit es eine Sicherung vom System macht. Das Backup hat auch funktioiniert. 
<yaeschka> Ich wollte nur noch für dieses Progi die sendemail funktion akitvieren.
<yaeschka> Dazu musste ich es mit sudo apt-get installieren. Und dann kam zum ersten mal die Fehlermeldung mit Sudo.
<yaeschka> Ich glaube so wars.
<k1l_> guck halt einfach mal in die .bash_history was du da alles an kommandos eingegeben hast.
<yaeschka> k1l: Mach ich.
<yaeschka> Meine Netzwerkverbindugn geht nicht mehr.
<yaeschka> Bevor ich wieder rummfummle, wie kann ich die richtige LAN-Konfiguration wieder herstellen.
<yaeschka> ???
<k1l_> "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<k1l_> und um welche verbindung geht es überhaupt? sind die im bios wieder angestellt?
<BlauskaerM> yaeschka: iwconfig
<BlauskaerM> http://linux.die.net/man/8/iwconfig
<yaeschka> Der Network manager fehlt offenbar
<k1l_> k1l_> "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<yaeschka> auto lo //  iface lo inet loopback
<yaeschka> BlauskaerM: Ich habe Kabel.
<yaeschka> Netzwerk Icon fehlt auch.
<yaeschka> Kann nm-applet fehler nicht posten, da ich an jenem Rechner kein Internet mehr habe.
<jokrebel> yaeschka: Vielleicht ist da doch einfach zu viel verbastet? 
<yaeschka> jokrebel: bestimmt
<yaeschka> Über SVD kann man nicht upgraden nur neu installieren?
<yaeschka> Ich könnte auf ubuntu 16 upgraden.
<yaeschka> DVD
<yaeschka> ubunut studio 16
<yaeschka> Okay
<jokrebel> ab einem gewissen Grad der "Verbogenheit" eines Stabes ist es einfach nicht mehr möglich, denn wirklich sicher und gut gerade zu biegen...
<yaeschka> jokrebel: DAnke
<yaeschka> Ich setze neu auf.
<yaeschka> Sollte ich die packages list speichern und dann nach dem Upgrade laden
<yaeschka> ?
<jokrebel> und ob ein vorzeitiges LTS-Upgrade auf 16.04 da Rettung bringen würe möcht ich eher mal anzweifeln.
<yaeschka> Aber die Live-CD hat doch funktioniert!?
<jokrebel> was ja nicht bedeutet, dass das Installierte System nicht verbogen ist.
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-20
<kcalB> moin Leutz, Ich hab ein Netbook der als Server fungiert, immo ist Ubuntu 14.04 LTS drauf, wie kann ich den auf Ubuntu 16.04 LTS upgraden, ohne das ich alles neu aufsetzen muss  ? 
<k1l> kcalB: das LTS upgrade auf 16.04 wird erst mit 16.04.1 im juli freigeschaltet
<kcalB> k1l, wird ja mit do-release-upgrade gemacht oder ?
<k1l> ja. aber es ist noch nicht offen für 14.04 -> 16.04
<k1l> du kannst höchstens den -d für development switch machen.  aber kommt nicht heulen wenn was kaputt gegangen ist :)
<kcalB> also dann lieber ohne -d :D oder ?
<k1l> ja das musst du wissen. du willst jetzt 16.04, das upgrade ist aber noch nicht freigegeben (wie oben erklärt). also entweder -d nutzen oder warten.
<kcalB> dann warte ich lieber
<kcalB> schade das Ubuntu keine rolling release hat 
<k1l> ähm. das ergibt nun gar keinen sinn
<kcalB> wieso ? arch linux ist doch rolling relase oder ?
<k1l> "ich will ein unstabiles rolling release haben wo mir alles dauernd aktualisiert wird" aber gleichzeitig willst du ein stabiles LTS haben?    rolling release ist nicht das allheilmittel
<kcalB> hmm.. also gibs kein stabieles arch ? o.O
<k1l> vom konzept her nicht. nein. 
<kcalB> welche OS hast du denn drauf, wenn ich fragen darf ?
<k1l> ubuntu
<k1l> wenn du unbedingt ein rolling release willst, dann versteh ich nicht warum du nicht das -d nutzt.
<kcalB> weil ich angst hab, das ich alles wieder neu aufsetzen muss, mein Netbook ersetzt mein Wlan-Router und noch ein paar ander dinge die ich brauch
<kcalB> arch und gentoo trau ich mich immo nicht ran. Seit 7 Jahren verwende ich Ubuntu. Was hälst du von arch und gentoo ?
<jokrebel> kcalB: schon etwas Offtopic für einen ubuntu-Support-Kanal, findest nicht selber auch?
<k1l> das sind 2 distributionen mit ganz anderen zielgruppen. am besten testest du für dich selber was dir am besten passt
<kcalB> ja jokrebel sry
<thomasfuston> Aloha ist es möglich die standard Shortcuts von unity abzustellen? also ich möchte supertaste+zahl nutzen für arbeitsflächen wechsel, aber wenn ich das einstelle, werden immer noch die anwendungen auf der startleiste gestartet
<kcalB> okay , danke k1l bin mal weg. Schönen Tag euch noch 
<jokrebel> thomasfuston: "auf der Startleiste gestartet" hab ich nicht verstanden.
<thomasfuston> jokrebel: Naja also in unity startet man ja mit supertaste + zahl, die anwendung auf der linken leiste
<thomasfuston> aber das verhalten würde ich gerne abschalten, ich konnte nichts finden um das zu tun
<jokrebel> thomasfuston: In den Systemeinstellungen - Tastatur - Tastaturkürzel kann man doch seine eigenen Kombinationen anlegen.
<thomasfuston> jokrebel: werden nicht überschrieben, die unity starter shortcuts bleiben bestehen
<jokrebel> thomasfuston: Bei mir geht wohl die Super (Windows?) Taste gar nicht
<thomasfuston> hm
<jokrebel> oder ich hab gar keine. Wo ist die bei Dir und wie sieht sie aus?
<thomasfuston> die windows taste 
<thomasfuston> hier hat sie zumindest ein ubuntu logo drauf :)
<thomasfuston> also die "ubuntu"-taste :P
<jokrebel> Laut Tastaturbelegung ist das bei mir wohl "Compose" - die einzige Super-Taste die ich auf der Tastaurlayout-Seite von ubuntu finde, ist die "Super R", welche rechts eine von vieren neben der Leertaste wäre. Da ist bei mir aber nur "AltGr" und "Strg"
<thomasfuston> auf der linken seite ist die taste
<thomasfuston> strg dann functionstaste, dnn windowstaste dann alt
<jokrebel> laut Tastaturlayout (Abbild der Tastaturbelegung) soll die bei mir die Copose-taste sein.
<jokrebel> hat aber das WIN-Logo drauf
<thomasfuston> ja und wenn du die taste + zahl drückt wird nichts gestartet bei dir?
<jokrebel> nö
<thomasfuston> hmm das will ich auch o.O 
<k1l> nutzt du unity?
<thomasfuston> k1l: ja
<k1l> und das ist nicht compose. sonder "super". auch als windows taste bekannt.
<thomasfuston> sagte ich ja. Ändert aber erst einmal nichts am problem
<jokrebel> k1l: Bei mir wird die von der Ubuntu-Tastatur-Layout-Darstellung als "compose" bezeichnet. http://storage4.static.itmages.com/i/16/0520/h_1463733985_1831904_8cfb95ab4f.jpeg und wird auch, wenn ich die WIN-Taste drücke, blau hinterlegt.
<k1l> jokrebel: welcher desktop?
<jokrebel> unity auf nem 14.04
<k1l> thomasfuston: wie gestern schon gesagt: so ohne weiteres wird es nicht gehen. könnte sein, dass es hardcoded ist.
<thomasfuston> Aber das kann doch nicht sein? :/
<k1l> ich habe mich damit nich ausgibig beschäftigt. da kannst du gerne mal selber suchen ob es da ein programm oder im dconf was gibt, damit man das ändern kann.
<thomasfuston> Ich hab nichts gefunden auch dconf nix
<jokrebel> sehr interessant. k1l - beim Desktoprechner mit 16.10 ist sie an selber Stelle mit "Super L" im "Abbild der Tasturbelegung". Dort ist dann auch das von thomasfuston geschilderte Verhalten (so mit Zahlen in der linken seitenleiste, bei drücken der WIN-taste)
<k1l> jokrebel: was passiert wenn du bei 14.04 die taste lange drückst? kommt da das shortcut listing?
<jokrebel> dort scheint es gar keine Compose zu geben
<jokrebel> k1l: Am Laptop (14.04 - WIN angeblich Compose) passiert absolut nichts. Egal ob ich die WIN kurz oder lange drücke.
<k1l> ja, dann hat der "jemand" wohl die super taste gegen compoze ausgetauscht.
<jokrebel> k1l: Wer sollte dieser Jemand denn gewesen sein? Mich hat die WIN-taste noch nie interessiert. Ich hab da sicher nichts abgeändert.
<k1l> jokrebel: ich war es nicht :) und ubuntu/unity standard ist es auch nicht :)
<jokrebel> k1l: Wie hier http://askubuntu.com/questions/379633/make-super-window-as-compose-key-in-ubuntub beschrieben, steht bei mir da in dconf tatsächlich bei ...input-sources bei den xkb-options unter anderem ein 'comose:lwin' was dies vermutlich bewirkt
<jokrebel> thomasfuston: Vielleicht wär das ja für Dich die gewünschte Lösung
<jokrebel> ja - verifiziert. Wenn ich das 'compose:lwin' dort raus nehme, hab ich genau dieses von thomasfuston beschriebene Verhalten und auch in der Tastaturbelegunsabbildung steht nun "super L".
<ginabot> Hey, kann jemand von euch mir bei der Installation von wifislax helfen?
<ginabot> Bzw hat jemand es bei sich schon installiert
<jokrebel> was ist das und wofür braucht man das? Hab ich noch nie gehört davon
<ginabot> http://wifislax.en.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<jokrebel> achso - das ist eine spezielle Distribution?
<jokrebel> ja dann
<bytecounter_> Hallo zusammen, ich versuche auf einem Ubuntu 14.04 Docker aus den Ubuntu-Quellen zu starten. Die Installation schien auch zu klappen, aber das Starten als root klappt nicht ("ERRO[0000] 'overlay' not found as a supported filesystem on this host. Please ensure kernel is new enough and has overlay support loaded. "
<nagetier> bytecounter_, welcher Kernel wird denn verwendet? 
<nagetier> und welche Ubuntu Version genau, also welches Point-Release?
<nagetier> schau mal ob dir das hier weiterhilft - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LTS_Enablement_Stacks/
<bytecounter_> Ich glaube ich hab den Fehler...Kernel 3.13
<bytecounter_> Das Ding läuft auf einem VServer und das ist ein modifizierter Kernel :-(
<frostschutz> weg damit und hol dir einen richtigen vserver
<bytecounter_> Genau, das hab ich eben gemacht
<bytecounter_> Aber da muss man erst einmal drauf kommen..wird ja nirgends drauf hingewiesen...
<nagetier> bytecounter_, dazu kann man die Konfiguration vom laufenden Kernel durchsuchen, hier bringt ein 'cat /boot/config-4.2.0-36-generic | grep OVERLAY' "CONFIG_OVERLAY_FS=m" .. ob man die config* allerdings bei jedem Anbieter findet, ist fraglich
<Winner234_> Habe folgendes Problem: Kann ein Programmfenster von Avidemux nicht minimieren. Es geht über den unteren Seitenrand hinaus: 
<Winner234_> Das ist mein Desktop: http://i.imgur.com/jiMujdD.png
<Winner234_> Habe KDE Plasma
<Winner234_> Kubuntu 16.04
<jokrebel> mal maximieren auf Vollbild versucht?
<Winner234_> Selbst auf Vollbild fehlt leider noch unten was vom Programm
<smogger> nabend. ich bekomme bei einer neuen installation von ubuntu 14.04 mit open-vm-tools-lts-trusty in esxi 5.1.0 ständig meldungen wie "network error: software caused connection abort". dies kommt sporadisch oder bspw. jedesmal wenn ich eine 4gb tgz datei entpacken möchte, bisher lief es nicht einmal durch. aber noch mehr sorge macht mir die anschließende meldung rsa2 key fingerpringt changed. 
<smogger> ich habe das ubuntu bereits 2x installiert (war bei 12.04 auch schon) und auch an verschiedenen pcs mit verschiedenen ssh clients getestet, aber das problem bleibt bestehen. :(
<jokrebel> Winner234_: Höhere Auflösung einstellen in den Systemeinstellungen geht nicht?
<smogger> kann mir da jemand einen tipp geben? so etwas hatte ich noch nie, keepalivetimout ist auch aktiviert... und wenn der fingerpringt sich geändert hat, dann hatte das auch seinen grund, aber so? hm
<Winner234_> Nein Sorry ich meinte kann die Größe des Fensters nicht so verschieben, dass ich das komplette Programmfenster sehe!!!
<Winner234_> Ist schon maximale Auflösung
<smogger> alter ich bin so blöde mich müsste man steinigen. ich habe der vm eine ip gegeben die bereits von einer anderen vm genutzt wird. naja wenigstens konnte ich so den einen oder anderen etwas amüsieren =)
<jokrebel> https://blog.tausys.de/2014/01/30/avidemux-hohe-aufloesung-und-falsche-farben/
<jokrebel> oh schon weg... na dann Pech gehabt
<jokrebel> Fürs LOG Da der Fensterrahmen von Avidemux sich nicht kleiner als das angezeigte Video ziehen läßt, erreicht man einige Steuerelemente nicht. Einzige Abhilfe: im Menü Ansicht die Größe auf 1:2 oder noch kleiner setzen.
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-21
<winner234> Habe eine Datei .pdf.ffs_tmp die ich nicht löschen kann
<Frickelpit> welche Meldung bekommst du?
<winner234> "Die Datei .pdf.ffs_tmp kann nicht umbenannt werden."
<jokrebel> winner234: Dann fehlen wohl die Rechte. Wo liegt die Datei und wem gehört sie?
<winner234> Liegt auf einer externen Festplatte.
<Frickelpit> Hast du dir mit ls -l mal die Datei angeschaut?
<winner234> Gehört aber mir.
<jokrebel> es mag sein, dass die Festplatte Dir gehört ;-) Aber wem "gehört" die Datei? mach mal ein ls -al tooleDatei
<winner234> drwx------
<Frickelpit> die komplette Ausgabe
<Frickelpit> und das ist ein ls -l von einem Verzeichnis
<jokrebel> ja - nur eigentümer kann alles. Da gehört sie halt nicht dem User mit dem Du gerade angemeldet bist vermutlich
<winner234> drwx------ 1 user user       .pdf.ffs_tmp
<Frickelpit> winner234: das ist ein Verzeichnis, keine Datei
<Frickelpit> löschen entweder mit rmdir, wenn es leer ist oder mit rm -r
<winner234> Wie heißt der syntax für rmdir
<Frickelpit> rmdir
<winner234> + ?
<Frickelpit> na was könnte wohl danach kommen?
<winner234> bash: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort »(«
<Frickelpit> Was hast du eingegeben?
<winner234> rmdir (SO-Z).pdf.ffs_tmp
<Frickelpit> Wer vergibt solche Dateinamen? oO
<Frickelpit> winner234: escape mal die ()
<winner234> Wie Escape ich die ()
<winner234> ?
<Frickelpit> mit einem \ jeweils davor
<winner234> \ geht nicht
<Frickelpit> doch, geht hier einwandfrei
<winner234> ja ging
<winner234> konnte nicht entfernen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> warum sollte das Verzeichnis (SO-Z)blablub heißen wenn ls -al nur von .pdfbkablub spricht?
<jokrebel> und warum muss das so dribgend weg? bist Du sicher, dass das weg darf?
<jokrebel> *dringend
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: evtl. weil winner234 die Ausgabe editiert hat? Sein user heißt bestimmt auch nicht "user".
<winner234> Ja genau ich habe die Ausgab editiert!
<sash_> Klug, wenn man Hilfe braucht.
<Frickelpit> winner234: wenn du Hilfe benötigst, ist das editieren solcher Ausgaben eher hinderlich.
<jokrebel> sonst wüssten wir ja jetzt wie sein user heißt :-/
<jokrebel> und das Verzeinis "wirklich" ;-)
<DaVu> also ein wenig privatsphäre gehört schon dazu (Spaß) ;)
<DaVu> winner234: du solltest uns mal zeigen, was genau in der Zeile steht. Es interessiert hier niemanden, wie dein User heißt bzw. kann auch niemand was damit anfangen, wenn man es weiß ;)
<jokrebel> zumindest der Datei- oder Verzeichnisname sollte aber schon so dargestellt werden, wie er tatsächlich lautet. Zumindest wenn Du tatsächlich hilfreiche Hinweise haben willst.
<sash_> ' um den Namen drumrum, fertig
<jokrebel> ...stimmen sollte er allerdings trotzdem ;-)
<DaVu> ist es schon gegangen
<DaVu> s/es/eh
<Sascha_> Hallo! Kann mir irgendjemand sagen wie ich erkenne ob Ubuntu meine SSD erkannt hat?
<frostschutz> Sascha_, sie erscheint in lsblk, fdisk -l, parted -l, cat /proc/partitions, ...?
<kcalB> Sascha_, oder grafisch mit Lauferke
<koegs> nicht mal ein danke :(
<kcalB> soll auch solche Leute geben *koppschüttel*
<kcalB> bin auch mal weg 
<Rochvellon> hä? ./simutrans: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory -> dabei ist libbz2-1.0:i386 als auch libbz2-1.0 installiert? 
<ppq> die datei ist ja auch im paket libsdl1.2debian
<ppq> das rauszufinden dauert 3 sekunden :)
<Rochvellon> hm, komisch, synaptics schlug mir nur diese Datei vor *grübel*
<Rochvellon> hm, hatte wohl einen falschen Begriff eigegeben
<Rochvellon> ty, ppq
<DaVu> guten Tag....ich mal wieder mit einer ganz doofen Frage wahrscheinlich.   Ich habe hier 2 mal ein Kubuntu 14.04. Einmal auf dem Laptop und einmal auf einem Desktop rechner
<DaVu> Wenn ich nun über Dolphin zu "Netzwerk" und "Samba Freigaben" gehe und dort den Ordner "Öffentlich" anwähle, werde ich nach einem Benutzernamen und einem Passwort gefragt
<bekks> Wieso nutzt du Samba, wenn du ein Ubuntu mit einem Ubuntu verbinden willst? :)
<DaVu> in meinem (nicht mehr ganz) jugendlichen Leichtsinn dachte ich, dass es der Benutzername und das Passwort der Anmeldung ist. Ist es aber nicht
<DaVu> bekks: natürlich kann ich auch versuchen NFS shares zu nutzen
<bekks> Das ist in einer Minute aufgesetzt :) Und nicht so ein Gefuckel wie Samba.
<DaVu> aber mir geht es darum, dass das anscheinend von Haus aus besteht und ich nicht weiß, welcher Benutzername und welches PAsswort da benutzt werrden muss
<bekks> Von Hause aus sind auf einem Kubuntu keine Sambashares eingerichtet.
<DaVu> aber ich sehe doch den ordner auf einem anderem Rechner
<DaVu> wie kann ich den sehen, ohne dass er geschared wird?
<DaVu> geshared
<bekks> Willkommen in der Samba-Welt. "Rechner im Netzwerk" ist nicht "Share auf einem Rechner im Netzwerk".
<DaVu> ok...das heißt also, dass selbst wenn ich nach einem Benutzernamen und passwort gefragt werden, dass es immer noch kein Share ist?
<DaVu> *sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler...ich tippe manchmal zu schnell ;)
<stareye> ist share samba kennt user und wie hiess das noch mal share glaube ich dann ist ohne kennwort
<DaVu> was?
<bekks> DaVu: Richtig. Nur weil du da Credentials eingeben darfst, muss da noch lange kein Share sein.
 * jokrebel hat es auch nicht verstanden
<DaVu> ok
<bekks> stareye: ??
<stareye> ja samba hat zwei modus ein mal mit kennwort ein mal ohne
<DaVu> anscheinend ist dieser mit
<bekks> stareye: HAt es nicht.
<stareye> doch
<bekks> stareye: Nein.
<bekks> Du verwechselst da gerade ganz wild etwas.
<stareye> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/10494/sambafreigabe-ohne-password-von-windows-aus.html
<bekks> Du verwechselst "hidden shares" (die Dinger mit $ am Ende mit der Konfigurationsmöglichkeit PAsswörter für den Login einzufordern.
<stareye> einfach share nhemn statt user
<DaVu> bekks: aber was könnten das dann für credentials sein? Ich meine...ich habe nie etwas dergleichen (außer Benutzername und Passwort des Rechners) vergeben. Und das geht nicht
<stareye> nehmen
<bekks> stareye: Samba hat keine unterschiedlichen Modi, das ist immer dasselbe, nur unterschiedlich konfiguriert.
<stareye> genau
<bekks> stareye: Gerade hast du das Gegenteil behauptet. Also was denn jetzt?
<DaVu> "share" als Benutzername funktioniert nicht
<bekks> DaVu: Schalt Samba ab und nimm NFS :)
<DaVu> passwort hatte ich natürlich frei gelassen
<stareye> nöö vi /etc/samba/smb.conf
<DaVu> bekks: wird wahrscheinlich das schnellste sein ;)
<bekks> DaVu: Exakt.
<bekks> stareye: wenn dann sudo vi ... ;)
<DaVu> stareye: die Datei habe ich mir schon angesehen...welchen Bereich meinst du dann genau?
<stareye> bekks: hehe
<stareye> security=share
<stareye> jetzt ist auf user
<stareye> und dann sudo service samba restart
<DaVu> ein: cat smb.conf | grep secu* findet diese Zeile nicht in 
<stareye> die ist 100% drin einfach öffnen
<stareye> du benutzt gedit oder sowas
<DaVu> nein, ich nutze vim
<DaVu> aber eine Zeile mit: security= irgendwas gibt es in der Datei nicht
<stareye> mach mal pastebin
<stareye> post mal die datei
<stareye> +e
<DaVu> bitte schön ;): http://paste.ubuntu.com/16563238/
<jokrebel> DaVu: Du bist Dir sicher, dass Samba überhaupt läuft bei Dir? Lediglich die Tatsache, dass Du nach Benutzer und Passwort gefragt wirst, sagt dies nämlich nicht aus.
<DaVu> Nein, bin ich mir nicht
<DaVu> bzw. habe ich den service mal restarted, so wie stareye gesagt hat und er läuft offensichtlich
<DaVu> zumindest habe ich einen PID
<DaVu> eine PID
<stareye> mach mal in global oben
<stareye> security=share
<stareye> und dann restarten+
<DaVu> und das ist dann der Benutzername oder das passwort?
<stareye> dann läuft ohne kennwort
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> an welcher Stelle ich das unter "global" mache ist egal?
<stareye> genau
<DaVu> ok, mal testen jetzt
<DaVu> ok, nach einem Passwort werde ich jetzt nicht mehr gefragt, aber unter Dolphin kommt dann oben eine Notiz in rot: kein Zugriff auf Rechner smb://blabla 
<DaVu> also generellen Zugriff habe ich und ich kann ihn auch anpingen
<stareye> hast du homes oder freigabe
<DaVu> Wenn ich auf "Netzwerk"->"Samba Freigabe"->" 'Arbeitsgruppe' " gehe werden mir drei Ordner aufgelistet:
<DaVu> downloads, öffentlich und print$
<stareye> http://pastebin.com/Znq8VbWm
<stareye> dann hast du ein home verzeichniss frei
<stareye> aber keine ahnung das ist linux mit linux eigentlich müsstest du nfs nutzen
<DaVu> Ja, das werde ich auch tun ;)
<DaVu> auf kurz oder lang. Ich war gerade nur verwirrt
<DaVu> auf grund der Benutzername/Passwort geschichte
<stareye> ok
<stareye> ja
<DaVu> danke für die Unterstützung ;)
<stareye> kein thema
<jokrebel> wenn ich ein Video im Browser ansehe, ist die (maximal mögliche) Lautstärke _wesentlich_ größer, als ich es im VLC-Player wiedergeben kann. Alles und überall voll aufgedreht, ist das (trotz Einstellung: lauter als 100% erlauben) bei den geringsten Nebengeräuschen oft nicht mehr zu verstehen.
<DaVu> jokrebel: bei jedem Video im Browser?
<DaVu> oder meinst du jetzt, dass dein VLC zu leise ist?
<jokrebel> alle Videos sind im Browser wesentlich lauter wiedergebbar. Dadurch sind manche Videos im VLC trotz "volle Lautsärke" immer noch zu leise.
<DaVu> vielleicht kannst du mir pavucontrol da was machen, jokrebel
<DaVu> *mit
<jokrebel> DaVu: Also um Deine Frage explizit zu beantworten: ja - in VLC ist jedes Video zu leise (bei manchen + Nebengeräusche "abstellen") gehts grad so
<Rochvellon> Hast Du schonmal im Lautstärkeregler geschaut, ob VLC auch aufgedreht ist, jokrebel?
<jokrebel> alles schon "durch" - Selbst Systemklänge sind trotz "auf 50%" gefühlt doppelt so laut wie der "überall auf volle Pulle (und drüber raus)" gestellte VLC
<Rochvellon> Ansonsten kannst Du auch mal das Profil vom VLC löschen (ggfls. sichern) und dann schauen
<Rochvellon> Alternativ kannst Du auch in den erweiterten Einstellungen vom VLC noch einiges einstellen
<jokrebel> jau - die hab ich grade auch gefunden. Nun is besser. Danke an alle
<Rochvellon> Oder hattest Du den Equalizer an und dort alle Regler runter geregelt? 
<jokrebel> Rochvellon: Nein der war nicht an - aber genau dort "erweiterte Optionen anzeigen" - Anpassungen und Effekte - Grafischer Equalizer - den hab ich "aktiviert" und den Vorverstärker etwas weiter hochgeregelt. Nun ist es ausreichend laut sogar _ohne_ alles auf 100% (oder gar darüber) stellen zu müssen.
<jokrebel> DejaDup hängt schon seit ewigen Zeiten beim "sichern" von ~/.xsessions-errors.old ... und das obwohl die Datei inzwischen längst gelöscht wurde
<bekks> Deswegen hängt das Ding ja auch.
<jokrebel> bekks: Ich löschte die Datei _weil_ das Backup dieser wenige kB-großen Datei auch nach 10 Minuten noch nicht fertig war :-/
<bekks> Und wie groß war die Datei?
<jokrebel> nachdem ich die ja gelöscht habe kann ich es nur noch aus dem Gedächtnis erzählen. War aber unter 50 kB
<jokrebel> bekks: Das kann dann ja kaum > 10 Minuten dauern um das zu sichern
<jokrebel> alle anderen Dateien vorher (welche teils viel größer sind) rauschten nur so durch (< 5 Sekunden je Datei)
<jokrebel> Nach dem Löschen (und einem abschalten von DeJaDup mit Reboot) lief es einwandfrei durch. Selbes merkwürdiges Verhalten hatte ich aber schon mehrfach genau mit einer .xsession-errors Datei
<jokrebel> mit / wegen ...
<bekks> Dann schliess die doch aus der Sicherung aus.
<jokrebel> bekks: Wär ne Möglichkeit um diesem Fehlverhalten entgegenzuwirken, ja. Aber warum ist das ausgerechnet beim vorhanden sein einer .xsession-errors so?
<jokrebel> bekks: Außerdem kann ich bei DejaDup nur Ordner ausschließen und anscheinend keine einzelnen Dateien :-/
<bekks> Dann ist es wohl das flasche Tool fürs Backup.
<jokrebel> da die Datei direkt im persönlichen Ordner abgelegt wird müsste ich den kompletten persönlichen Ordner für die Sicherung ausschließen, was die Sicherung ad absurdum führen würde.
<SusWombat> Gibts ne liste mit vertrauenswürdigen "ppas" ?
<bekks> Nein.
<SusWombat> Schade
<SusWombat> ok danke
<bekks> Hart gesagt: du musst selbst entscheiden, ob du dem Maintainer eines PPA traust oder nicht.
<SusWombat> bekks, Kann ich den wenn ich mich mit dem ppa zeugs auskennen würde nachvollziehen ob ne ppa ok is wenn ich deren launchpad seite anschaue?
<bekks> Nein.
<SusWombat> :/ das ja doof. Ok danke :)
#ubuntu-de 2016-05-22
<a9g> Hello :) Kann mir jemand bei diesem Problem helfen: `libnotify.so.4 cannot open shared object file` - Ich finde leider nicht das entsprechende Package, welches ich installieren muss. :(
<jokrebel> Eine nähere Beschreibung dieses Fehlerschnipsels wär sicher ainnvoll
<a9g> Ich versuche eine electron-basierte Anwendung zu starten: `electron-app: error while loading shared libraries: libnotify.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory`
<jokrebel> Welcher Anleitung folgst  Du? Bin grad leider nur am Handy
<a9g> Ah, meh. War mein Fehler. Hatte das falsche Archiv heruntergeladen. Danke dennoch :)
<jokrebel> kein Problem, gern geschehn
<kcalB> hallo Leutz, hab ein Problem mit dem Ubuntu-Server nach dem hochfahren bleibt der bildschim schwarz keine befehlszeile nichts , kann mir jemand irgendwie weiterhelfen ?
<kcalB> Ubuntu-server 14.04
<jokrebel> kcalB: BIOS und Grub war davor aber noch sichtbar?
<jokrebel> und wenn es ein Server ist hast Du vielleicht schon ausprobiert ob Du trotzdem per ssh zugreifen kannst.
<kcalB> jokrebel, bios und gub sehe ich 
<kcalB> ssh hab ich auch kein zugriff hostapd läuft komischerweise
<jokrebel> strg+alt+F2 bringt auch kein TTY?
<kcalB> nein
<koegs> da hilft wohl nur ne live-cd um die logs zu checken :(
<jokrebel> kcalB: Was passierte vorher? (zB. Absturz aus dem laufenden System, Updates...)
<kcalB> gestern ist der glaub abgetürzt, neugestartet und seit dem ist das so
<kcalB> gleich wieder da 
<jokrebel> vielleicht als erstes mal ein fsck
<kcalB> ssh zugriff hab über recovery modus
<kcalB> jetzt kann ich auch die logs lesen
<kcalB> wonach muss ich eigentlich suchen ?
<jokrebel> nach Fehler ;-)
<jokrebel> n
<kcalB> o.O
<kcalB> syslog ?
<jokrebel> kcalB: Im Recovery Modus hast Du lokal aber trotzdem keinerlei Anzeige?
<kcalB> doch habe ich
<kcalB> nur beim normalen hochfahren nicht
<jokrebel> ist das zufällig ein "Server" mit GUI? ;-)
<kcalB> nein
<koegs> kcalB: üblicherweise guckt man sich halt die logs rückwärts an ab dem Zeitpunkt wo der Server stehen bleibt
<jokrebel> kcalB: Ich würd ja mal ein fsck machen und auch mal ein update/dist-upgrade drüberlaufen lassen
<koegs> syslog und dmesg sind schonmal gute kandidaten, hier die liste der restlichen logs https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien/
<kcalB> fsck.ext4: Keine Berechtigung beim Versuch, /dev/sda1 zu öffnen Sie benötigen r/w- oder root-Rechte für das Dateisystem. kommt nur beim fsck
<koegs> hast du denn schreibrechte? mit mount überprüfen
<koegs> wobei, sollte ja je nicht gemountet sein beim fsck
<jokrebel> und im laufenden System ist das eh keine so gute Idee
<kcalB> system ist auf dem neusten stand jokrebel 
<kcalB> hiermal die syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/16594469/  und  dmesg  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16594483/
<jokrebel> kcalB: Zeig mal bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und ein "uname -a"
<kcalB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16594668/ und http://paste.ubuntu.com/16594676/
<kcalB> ich blick bei den logs nicht durch wo der fehler ligt *grummel*
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung ob das sein darf: AGP: No AGP bridge found
<kcalB> was ist den AGP ? o.O
<jokrebel> kcalB: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Accelerated_Graphics_Port
<kcalB> hmm... was wüdest du denn machen ?
<jokrebel> wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt. Einen fsck von ner Live-CD aus
<jokrebel> als aller erstest nach nem unkontrollierten haten Ausschalten
<jokrebel> harten
<kcalB> und was bring das ?
<kcalB> ich mach mal nen fsck gleich wieder da
<jokrebel> Das eventuelle Fehler auf den Paritionen (welche gerne bei nem Anstiúrz entstehen) erkannt und (hoffentlich) korrigiert werden
<kcalB> wieder da
<jokrebel> und?
<kcalB> ka was ich machen soll
<kcalB> O.o
<jokrebel> geht immer noch nicht? war jetzt aber ganz schon schnell Dein fsck. Sicher richtig und _vollständig_ gemacht?
<kcalB> ich hab fsck /dev/sdb1 gemacht und da bekomme ich 3 ding zur auswahl irgendwas mit orginal auf backup backup auf orginal und nichts
<kcalB> so oder so ähnlich
<jokrebel> warum nur sdb1?
<kcalB> wegen der live cd
<kcalB> ansonsten gibt fsck nichts aus
<jokrebel> ich hätt ja da jetzt sämtliche Partitionen des Rechners mit der Option -force laufen lassen.
<kcalB> also fsck -force
<jokrebel> Wieso sollte die (einzige?) Festplatte per Live-CD gebootet sdb heißen?
<kcalB> keine ahnunf
<kcalB> g
<stareye> ist das nicht nicht die livecd sdb1 hast du vom usb stick gemacht?
<jokrebel> --force oder -f
<stareye> normal ist /dev/sda1
<stareye> oder dual?
<kcalB> ne ist ne live sd karte
<stareye> jepp du hast die karte überprüft
<kcalB> ???
<stareye> die karte ist /dev/sdb1
<stareye> deine platte ist aber /dev/sda1
<kcalB> ne ich glaub sda 
<jokrebel> 12:43:08      kcalB | ich hab fsck /dev/sdb1 gemacht
<kcalB> ich kuck nochmal. bin gleich wieder da
<kcalB> so jetzt, hat ein fehler gefunden hardware uhr währe falsch und hat es korrigiert ..... geht immer nicht :(
<kcalB> ich glaub ich muss neu aufsetzen *heullllllll*
<jokrebel> fsck interessiert die Uhr ja mal gar nicht
<kcalB> hats aber angezeigt 
<stareye> poste mal das kommando
<kcalB> fsck /dev/sda1
<stareye> sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1 oder
<kcalB> und mit y bestätigt
<jokrebel> und wo war das force?
<kcalB> habe ich nicht gemacht 
<jokrebel> na dann...
<kcalB> gleich wieder da 
<stareye> kannst du per ssh auf den server zugreifen?
<stareye> ssh kcal@192.168.0.1
<stareye> z.B
<kcalB>  
<kcalB> so mal wieder da
<kcalB> habs abfotografiert :D
<stareye> kcalB: kannst du per ssh zugreifen
<kcalB> geht immer noch nicht
<kcalB> nein live cd karte
<stareye> der bootet nicht mal den system?
<jokrebel> angeblich nur recovery
<stareye> jokrebel: lä
<kcalB> wenn ich ins system starte hab ich schwarzen bildschirm und im recovery modus kann ich wenigstens was machen
<stareye> jokrebel: läuft der ssh server in recovery
<stareye> ??
<kcalB> ja
<stareye> mmh
<stareye> du kannst dich anmelden und bist du chef auf dei machine
<stareye> ssh kcal@192... und hast shell
<stareye> die
<stareye> kannst sudo aufrufen
<kcalB> ja
<stareye> kcalB: du brauchst kein Desktop beim server ich weiss nicht wie da ausieht beim ubuntu aber andere unixe brauchen beim server kein desktop
<stareye> ssh reicht
<kcalB> ich hab auch kein desktop
<stareye> user anlegen etc geht per konsole
<stareye> updaten geht auch per konsole aufaik
<stareye> -u
<kcalB> ja geht alles
<stareye> dann ;)
<kcalB> trotzdem komm ich nicht ins system auser recovery
<stareye> boote recovery ind verbinde dich nur per ssh
<jokrebel> stareye: Wenn ich es richtig kapiert habe, hat er nur im Recovery-Mode lokal ein Terminal. 
<stareye> oder willst du neuinstallation
<kcalB> ja
<kcalB> naiiinn
<kcalB> ich hab kein bock auf neuinstallieren
<jokrebel> stareye: Im normalen Modus bleibt der lokale Monitor schwarz. (Ob da dann ssh geht weiß ich immer noch nicht)
<kcalB> nein geht nicht
<stareye> jokrebel: beim server muss der ssh server laufen
<stareye> kcalB: hast du shell beim recovery mit sudo?
<kcalB> ja
<jokrebel> hätt ich jetzt mal angenommen bei einem Rechner der als Server betitelt wird...
<stareye> jokrebel: du bist dran starte ihm denn ssh
<stareye> ich hab auch so verstanden
<stareye> kcalB: server oder desktop?
<kcalB> server
<stareye> jokrebel: sshd
<kcalB> ohne grafische oberfläche
<kcalB> normale festplatte
<stareye> was sagt ifconfig
<stareye> boote mal recovery und poste mal die ausgabe
<kcalB> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16596401/
<kcalB> stareye, da ist alles normal erst aktivier ich netzwerk dann root
<stareye> ich sehe p... was ist das
<kcalB> sieht alls normal aus
<stareye> aso
<stareye> ohh gott
<kcalB> p32p1 ist eth0
<stareye> also du hast ne feste ip?
<kcalB> ne
<kcalB> dyndns aber
<stareye> ich ereiche deinen server
<stareye> ping geht durch#+
<kcalB> ist ein altes netbook das als owncloud und wlan router fungiert
<stareye> wie heisst deine dyndns ...
<kcalB> gmu.no-ip.biz
<stareye> es hat sich nicht aktualisiert
<stareye> welchen clienten nutzt du für dyndns
<kcalB> mach gerade
<kcalB> jetzt
<stareye> jawohl jetzt gehts
<stareye> so dein wlan router
<kcalB> ich esse mal schnell essen ist fertig gleich wieder da
<stareye> wie sieht dein netzwerk aus
<kcalB> wieder da7
<kcalB> -7
<stareye> kcalB: wie sieht dein netzwerk aus
<kcalB> wie soll denn mein Netzwerk aussehen ? 
<stareye> hast du lan router an dem netbook angeschlossen
<kcalB> kabelmodem (kabeldeutschland)
<stareye> gehtst du direct nutz du als modem?
<stareye> von dem musst du auch ip oder wie machst du das
<stareye> nomalerweise ist dhcp
<kcalB> öhmm... alles auf dem netbook
<stareye> ich muss wissen wie ich deinen wlanrouter einrichten kann
<kcalB> kabelmodem -> Switch > Netbook -> hostapd , dnsmasq > Wlan-client
<kcalB> einrichten kann ? O.O bist du auf mein Netbook?
<stareye> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router/
<stareye> nöö
<kcalB> genau nach der anleitung
<stareye> da läuft kein ssh
<kcalB> hab ich lokal eingerichtet
<stareye> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH/
<stareye> gut also kein forward port
<kcalB> ich nutz es nicht öffentlich
<kcalB> ne
<stareye> und kannst dich per wlan an dem netbook connecten
<kcalB> ja
<stareye> dann was willst du
<kcalB> systemstart normal > bildschirm schwarz keine konsole. recovery modus > konsole 
<jokrebel> das ist ein notebook?
<kcalB> ja
<kcalB> neee netbook 10"
<jokrebel> mal mit externem Monitor probiert? Und auch mal mit den entsprechenden Fn-Tastenkombinationen für die Grafikkarte versucht.
<gugaua> Hi, ich versuche mit Apache 2.4 die neuen require Argumente zu benutzen, es wird jedoch der Zugriff nicht gesperrt und jeder kann zugreifen http://paste.ubuntu.com/16597121/ ich verstehe nicht warum...
<kcalB> ist und bleibt schwarz kann machen was ich will
<stareye> kcalB: du brauchst kein monitor
<kcalB> ne brauch ich auch nicht
<kcalB> hab auch keiner dran ich benutz das display vom netbook
<kcalB> nur zu info Medion Akoya E1226 
<stareye> kcalB: tu denn netbook in flur oder speisekammer und ist gut nutze andene computer auf ebay gibt netbook für 50 euro
<kcalB> stareye, der tut doch seine dienste als router
<stareye> kcalB: jepp 
<kcalB> ich will nur das problem beheben wg dem schwarzen bild
<stareye> brauchst du nicht
<stareye> never touch a running system
<kcalB> und soll ich denn jetzt immer im recovery mode arbeiten ? O.O
<stareye> jepp
<stareye> lass den in recovery
<stareye> ich bin afk
<Frickelpit> gugaua: was heißt "jeder kann zugreifen"? Öffentlich zugänglich?
<gugaua> Frickelpit: ja, jede ip kann zugreifen
<Frickelpit> Wie hast Du den IP-Range bestimmt?
<gugaua> naja ich hab nur eine einzelne ip die ich erlauben möchte, der rest soll verboten werden
<gugaua> deswegen auch Require all denied
<Frickelpit> und diese eine IP ist fest?
<gugaua> ja
<gugaua> im pastebin ist es 123.123.123.123
<Frickelpit> Versuch mal die IP inkl. Netzmaske einzutragen
<gugaua> also 123.123.123.123/32?
<Frickelpit> ja
<gugaua> keine veränderung
<gugaua> wieso das require all denied nichts tut :/
<Frickelpit> gugaua: http://www.the-art-of-web.com/system/apache-authorization/ schau dir mal den Part mit dem local access an und dem <RequireAll> Block.
<kcalB> ich kack ab es geht wieder alles warum auch immer 
<kcalB> danke euch allen vielmals :D . Schönen Tag auch noch
<jokrebel> kcalB: Na prima - ich wolt schon Bedenken äußern, dauerhaft den Recovery-Mode zu nutzen
<kcalB> jokrebel, bevor ich immer im recovery mode bin, dann lieber neu aufsetzen
<kcalB> aber es geht ja alles wieder warum auch immer vielleicht hat ja doch fsck geholfen
<gugaua> Frickelpit: huj, ich weiß nicht ob ichs raff
<kcalB> mal ne frage, wie konnte den stareye mich anpingen obwohl ich unaffiliated bin oder wie das heist
<Frickelpit> kcalB: er hat die IP angepingt, sprich ICMP-Pakete geschickt, die (sofern nicht anders eingerichtet) halt beantwortet werden.
<jokrebel> kcalB: Du gabst ihm Deine öffentliche IP und Deine DynDNS obendrauf?
<kcalB> steht das im log ?
<jokrebel> kcalB: Und nur weil Du hier ein Cloak hast heißt das gar nichts.
<jokrebel> kcalB: nö - aber im ipconfig
<Frickelpit> gugaua: im Gunde sagst du, dass der Zugriff nur lokal erfolgen soll und alles, was im <RequireAll> Block steht muss erfüllt sein, damit der Zugriff von ausserhalb klappt.
<kcalB> aso
<jokrebel> wenn der Rechner auf dem man das macht auch die öffentlichen IP hat...
<kcalB> na viel anricht dann man bei mir nicht oder :D
<kcalB> hoffe ich doch mal O.o
<jokrebel> das wissen wir nicht ;-)
<Frickelpit> kcalB: traceroute ist ein tolles Tool, um den Verlauf nachzuverfolgen.
<kcalB> *angst*
<Frickelpit> und nein, mit einem Ping kann man nicht viel anrichten
<kcalB> kann man das evtl. so einrichten, das ich unsichtbar bin ? *dumm gefragt*
<Frickelpit> Wozu?
<gugaua> Frickelpit: wenn ich nichts definiere außer Require all denied, müsste dann eigentlich niemand zugriff haben?
<kcalB> paranoide sicherheit :D
<Frickelpit> kcalB: Wenn du nicht erreichbar bist im "Internet", könnte das sehr langweilig werden.
<jokrebel> was sollte es helfen, angenommen man könnte die IP "verstecken", wenn Du andererseits DynDNS benutzt?
<Frickelpit> gugaua: ja, ich hab das hier lokal getestet. Hier funktioniert es mit denied und ip
<kcalB> dyndns verwende ich nur wenn ich mal nicht zuhause bin (urlaub oder sowas)
<kcalB> ich will ja nicht meine ip vertecken, sondern ich will verhindern das jemand sieht das mein rechner an ist und welche ports offen sind 
<Frickelpit> kcalB: dein Rechner steckt hinter einem Router vom Provider?
<kcalB> ja 
<kcalB> kabelmodem ungefiltert
<jokrebel> also nein ;-)
<kcalB> kein schnickschnack drinne :D
<kcalB> ich regel pracktisch alles vom netbook aus
<gugaua> Frickelpit: soll das ca so aussehen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16598634/
<jokrebel> kcalB: Dessen NIC direkt am Internet hängt
<kcalB> jo
<jokrebel> kcalB: Mach doch einfach mal einen Portscan (zB. per ShieldsUP)
<Frickelpit> gugaua: Require local im <Directory> Teil und im <RequireAll> Block Require ip, so wie in dem Beispiel.
<kcalB> port 111 verwirrt mich
<jokrebel> kcalB: So könnte das aussehn http://storage2.static.itmages.com/i/16/0522/h_1463921577_6897218_217a97a1b4.jpeg
<jokrebel> warum geht der Gast-Upload zu imgur bei shutter eigentlich nicht mehr?
<gugaua> Frickelpit: ist das mit den block nicht nur für .htaccess?
<kcalB> bei mir siehts so aus http://imgur.com/OySGtBv
<jokrebel> warum ist Dein Port 53 offen?
<kcalB> dnsmasq
<gugaua> Frickelpit: ahhh, jetzt geht der zugriff bist auf die root seite
<jokrebel> und das "muss für Dich" auch nach außen offen sein? *grübel*
<kcalB> ja keine ahnug hab mich von der anleitung von https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router/ gehalten, seit dem ist das so
<jokrebel> naja - ich hab ja nur nen Plastikrouter und keinen selbstgebastelten. Aber bei mir ist da (wie Du sahst) nichts offen. Und ich nutze auch DynDNS
<kcalB> ich hab mir mal nen Router gekauf und ein paar Wochen später hat sich jemand eingehäckt trotz 63 zeichen passwd. Ding weggeworfen und netbook angeschossen. Seit dem ist ruhe
<jokrebel> nuja - der Angriff muss ja nicht zwingend wegen dem Router geklappt haben. Aber egal; das ist inzwischen doch zu sehr offtopic hier fällt mir gerade auf.
<kcalB> aber was das mit dem port 53 aufsicht hat und was das soll vertehe ich nicht
<kcalB> sry
<kcalB> bin drüben
<jokrebel> Ist da jetzt Shutter oder Imgur schuld, dass ein Gast-Upload nicht mehr geht?
<jokrebel> andere Uploaddienste gehen. Und auch unter anderen Ubuntu-Version geht imgur Gast nicht
<DaVu> jokrebel: bei mir ging imgur letztens nur via drag and drop und auch nur über umwege irgendwie
<DaVu> War alles sehr merkwürdig
<jokrebel> was ja auch sehr merkwürdig ist, dass man da in den Einstellungen zwar alles möglich bei Upload hat, aber man kann da noch nicht mal irgendwelche Haken setzen oder raus nehmen.
<sash_> jokrebel: Upload im Browser und über die Android-App funktionieren hier aber beide.
<sash_> Vielleicht ne API-Änderung, die shutter noch nicht eingebaut hat?
<jokrebel> ja - ich weiß :-/ ...per Shutter aber schon seit Monaten nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> nicht mal nen aktuellen passenden Bugreport find ich
<jokrebel> und hab das inzwischen auf verschiedensten Systemen mir unterschiedlichen Shutter-Version probiert. Überall das selbe Problem.
<sash_> jokrebel: "Verschiedenste Systeme" as in Ubuntu 12,13,14,15,16? Mal selbst kompiliert und getestet? Oder unter Fedora?
<sash_> jokrebel: Und mal aus der Shell gestartet? Ich kenn die Anwendung leider gar nicht.
<sash_> jokrebel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/shutter/+bug/1565186 Passender Bug
<jokrebel> sash_: $Ubuntu 14.04 - 16.04 - 16.10 - Siduction
<jokrebel> shutter 0.90 bis 0.93
<sash_> jokrebel: Hier ist der Hauptbug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/shutter/+bug/1565048
<jokrebel> sash_: Danke - hab mich schon dran gehangen
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-15
<stevieh> moin
<stevieh> sachtmal, mein skype 4.3 scheint mir seit letztem Freitag mehr oder minder taubstumm zu sein... im Web hab ich nix dazu gefunden. 
<dadrc> stevieh, irgendwelche Updates?
<stevieh> naja, 17.04 vor ner Woche, aber danach ging es eigentlich noch alles. Ich befürchte fast, dass Skype was am Protkoll geändert hat.
<dadrc> Hast du mal die Beta von Skype 5 probiert? Hat die das Problem auch?
<stevieh> ne, die geht ... leider. Aber hat z.B. keine Notifications.
<stevieh> ob video geht, muss ich noch probieren.
<stevieh> Ist eher die Frage, ob jemand hier auch diese "Erkenntnis" hat, dann brauch ich bei mir nicht nach dem Fehler zu suchen
<banyantree> hey Leute. Ersteinmal danke für die Hilfe in den letzten Tagen. Meine Kiste funktioniert wieder halbwegs. Beim Start erhalte ich noch einige Fehlermeldungen. Wie ist denn da die beste vorgehensweise zur Fehlerbehebung?
<geser> was für Fehlermeldungen genau?
<dadrc> Im Allgemeinen: Fehlermeldungen nehmen, mal gucken, was Google dazu sagt
<dadrc> Oder, falls du dir das nicht zutraust, auch gerne mit den Fehlermeldungen hier fragen
<dadrc> Jedenfalls: Fehlermeldungen
<banyantree> geser: [  159.035624] ata3: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x90000 action 0xe frozen
<banyantree> geser: oder perf interrupt took too long (... ), lowering kernel.perf_event_max_sample_rate to 50000
<dadrc> Der erste deutet auf Fehler im Zusammenhang mit einer Festplatte hin
<dadrc> Controller, Kabel, Platte selber … ohne Kontext und Tests schwer zu sagen
<dadrc> Das zweite ist irrelevant, das sind Meldungen, dass sich dein Kernel den aktuellen Anforderungen anpasst
<banyantree> dadrc: thx dafür, ich glaube, dass ich diverse fehler repariert habe. starte eben neu...
<banyantree> funktioniert =)
<holgi> Hallo! Schönen Abend! Mein Dokumentenbetrachter 3.18.2 unter Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit zeigt bei der Druckvorschau von pdf-Dokumenten leere Seiten.
<holgi> Im Druck kommen auch nur leere Seiten. Was tun?
<nagetier> holgi: Sieht hier gut aus
<nagetier> Was dir aber auch nicht weiterhilft..
<holgi> interessant. Bin Laie. Ist das eine Sache des Dokumentenbetrachters oder schon des Druckertreibers?
<holgi> Habe neuen PC  (64bit) und neuen Laserdrucker und bin beim Installieren.
<nagetier> holgi: Du könntest mal in einem alternativen Betrachter schauen ob's da besser aussieht.. zB LibreOffice
<holgi> Habe verschiedene pdf-Dateien getestet. Immer der gleiche Fehler.
<jokrebel> holgi: Also wenn im Betrachter schon nichts zu sehen ist, geh ich eher mal von einem Problem mit dem PDF Dokument aus
<holgi> jokrebel: Der Betrachter zeigt alles, aber die Druckvorschau nicht.
<jokrebel> testweise ein anderer Drucker/Treiber zur verfügung?
<holgi> nein
<jokrebel> was ist es für ein Drucker und welchen Treiber benutzt Du?
<holgi> libreoffice geht.
<holgi> Brother dcp 9017cdw
<holgi> CUPS
<holgi> Ich als Laie folgere mal, wenn es mit libreoffice geht, aber nicht mit Dokumentenbetrachter, liegt es am Dokumentenbetrachter. Kann ich den irgendwie erneuern?
<nagetier> holgi: Du hättest alternativen.. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF/
<le_bot> Title: PDF › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> ich folgere eher (wie schon erwähnt) dass es einfach am PDF-Dokument (*vermut* Windowskram) liegt
<nagetier> holgi: Oder du startest Evince aus der Konsole heraus
<nagetier> Evince ist dein derzeitiger Betrachter
<nagetier> äh.. vermute ich
<nagetier> ne, wissen wir ja.. :)
<holgi> Okular funktioniert. Wie ändere ich die Voreinstellung, damit pdf-Dateien standartmäßig mit Okular geöffnet werden?
<holgi> unter Systemeinestellungen finde ich pdf nicht.
<jokrebel> welcher Desktop? Startprogramme vielleicht
<jokrebel> oder per rechtsklick auf eine PDF-Datei
<holgi> unity
<holgi> okay. Danke für Eure Hilfe!Schönen Abend!
<banyantree> kennt sich jemand mit fuppes aus?
<jokrebel> fuppes?
<banyantree> fußball - sorry offtopic.
<banyantree> Preise für fuppes karten im stadion vip
<jokrebel> na dann - falscher Kanal
<banyantree> ich habe keine preisvorstellung.
<oxtobear> 9 bis 24 euro
<banyantree> oxtobear: thx
<starter> Will eine externe Festplatte als Datengrab verwenden. Welches Dateiformat würdet Ihr empfehlen?
<k1l> soll die nur an einem ubuntu laufen? dann ext4. wenn sie jemals auch an ein windows soll, dann ntfs
<starter> Nur Ubuntu. War bisher mit ext4 formatiert und ist abgeraucht. Dattenrettung unter ext4 soll schwierig sein, und auch in meinem Fall nicht erfolgreich.
<k1l> bei hardwareschäden ist das filesystem ziemlich egal.
<starter> Hardware scheint ok zu sein. Welche Nachteile hat ntfs?
<starter> Schaden wurde warscheinlich durch einen defekten RAM-Riegel verursacht.
<jokrebel> starter: unter Linux nur mäßig performand
<jokrebel> starter: Und Daten rettet man eigentlich immer mit einem aktuellen Backup
<k1l> starter: performance ist nicht so gut, wie bei den nativen filesystemen. auch der Rechte kram kann zum hinderniss werden. siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystem/#Unterschiede
<le_bot> Title: Dateisystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<andi> Hi
<andi> Gibt's http2 Support in der aktuellen Ubuntu Version? Also ein aktuelles OpenSSL und ein aktueller apache2?
<Frickelpit> libnghttp2-14 in xenial, siehe: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/mod_http2.html
<le_bot> Title: mod_http2 - Apache HTTP Server Version 2.4 (at httpd.apache.org)
<Frickelpit> Alternativ, ab 1.9.5 kanns nginx
<andi> Schick, danke.
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-16
<dreamon_> Weiß hier jeamnd wie man ein Video 16:9 nach links dreht ohne groß qualitätsverlust. Ich hab schon einiges Probiert aber durch die Drehung beschneidet er das Video 9:16.
<vlt> dreamon_: ffmpeg kann das; aber nur mit re-encoding (denke ich).
<dreamon_> vlt, ffmpeg -i VIDEO.mp4 -vf "transpose=0" VID_Out.mp4 → Damit dreht ich. 
<dreamon> vlt, Doch geht ohne re-encoding → ffmpeg -i input .mp4 -c copy -metadata:s:v:0 rotate=-90 output.mp4 
<dadrc> das ist aber nur ein tag
<dreamon> Wenn nach einen Upgrade von 14.04 auf 16.04 beim Booten probleme macht und in der Textconsole keine Netzwerk Verbindung aufgebaut wird. Wie krieg ich das Netzwerk ans laufen. er meldet /etc/resolv.conf nicht gefunden.
<dadrc> dreamon: ist resolvconf installiert?
<dreamon> gute Frage, wie könnte ich das testen, kann es ja nicht installieren ohne Inet
<dadrc> apt-cache policy resolvconf sollte dir das sagen
<deem> leg dir halt temporär ne resolv.conf an
<deem> die wird überschrieben, wenn das paket resolvconf nicht installiert ist und wieder wird
<dreamon> deem, ich hab sie angelegt. Kam auch kein Fehler mehr, aber netz ging nicht. Bezog keine IPs.
<deem> da muss auch schon was drin stehen, ne?
<dreamon> deem,  127.0.0.1 hab ich reingeschrieben
<deem> ist bei dir denn dnsmasq installiert?
<deem> oder läuft bei dir lokal ein dns resolver?
<dreamon> deem, nein.
<_moep_> hm wenn ich in meine bashrc export PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/games:/home/moep/bin reinschreibe, was muss ich tun, damit der auch gesetzt wird?
<_moep_> neu eingeloggt habe ich mich
<k1l_> den bin ordner im home anlegen. der ist auch ohne extra export mit drin
<deem> dreamon: dann trag da mal den google dns ein -> 8.8.8.8
<deem> dreamon: danach kannst du dann das paket resolvconf installieren
<k1l_> dreamon: was ist das denn für eine kiste? kein NM laufen?
<_moep_> k1l_: denk dir statt bin bla ;) ich war zu faul, den vollen pfad zu schreiben
<k1l_> achso
<k1l_> einloggen sollte das ja setzen. sonst kannste die bash.rc mal sourcen
<dadrc> Je nach Terminalemulator wird .profile geladen statt .bashrc
<_moep_> hm hab mich neu eingeloggt, und klappte nicht. hatte extra alle screens geschlossen
<_moep_> dadrc: ja das wird es sein, da steht schon was anderes
<k1l_> achso, du nutzt auch bash/dash, ja? :)
<_moep_> nein
<_moep_> zshz
<_moep_> *zsh
<dadrc> …?
<_moep_> oh 
<_moep_> stimmt
<dadrc> du benutzt zsh und wunderst dich, wieso die bashrc nicht geladen wird?
<dadrc> kann ich dir sagen :P
<k1l_> schön, dass wird drüber geredet haben :)
<deem> *orbital facepalm*
<_moep_> danke :D
<dreamon> k1l_, Nein. ein Notebook
<dreamon> ich rette gerade die Festplatte, dann mach ich nochmal einen anlauf
<dreamon> könnte ich das system chroot wie bei grub reparatur einhängen und dort versuchen das system ans laufen zu bekommen?
<deem> dreamon: bist du gerade mit ner live cd dran? wenn ja, wozu dann ein chroot? du kannst die daten doch einfach so kopieren
<dreamon> Du meinst direkt auf die Platte zugreifen und dort das /etc/resolv.conf anpassen?
<deem> wat?
<deem> du schriebst doch, dass du die festplatte rettest. das las sich so, als wäre sie defekt
<deem> fangen wir nochmal von vorne an. was genau ist denn das eigentliche problem?
<dreamon> nene.. retten. Heißt bevor ich rumpfusche mach ich ein 1:1 backup
<deem> ah
<dreamon> deem, Nach update-manager -d bootet kistet nicht mehr.
<dreamon> Bin dann in die Recovery-console und wollte dort upgrade, dist-upgrade usw laufen lassen. aber habe kein Netz 
<deem> dreamon: das klingt stark danach, als wäre da beim upgrade einiges schief gegangen. du kannst versuchen das manuell zu reparieren. in einem chroot kannst du auch die resolv.conf bearbeiten und dann ein "sudo apt-get install -f" ausführen. das *sollte*TM alles fixen. Ich empfehle aber stark eine neuinstallation. damit bist du dann auf jedenfall auf der sicheren seite
<deem> dein /home kannst du ja sichern und dann wieder zurückspielen
<dreamon> deem, Ich kenne nur die grub chroot methode.. ist das die richtige?
<deem> dreamon: wenn du das hier meinst, dann ja. https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD/
<le_bot> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> aber ich würde dir wirklich zu einer neuinstallation raten. das ist wesentlich weniger aufwand
<dreamon> deem, Danke ich war da bei → https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur/#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<le_bot> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mado> Hallo allerseits : )
<mado> Wieder mal bin ich hier ... 
<mado> Für jene, die es nicht wissen, ... Vor knapp drei Wochen oder so habe ich den Befehl -> sudo ddrescue -n -R /dev/sda /media/ubuntu/blabla-to-iso/ /media/ubuntu/blabla-to-log/ <- eingegeben ... Es ging um das Retten von Dateien vom Computer meiner Chefin 
<mado> Endlich hat das ganze aufgehört zu werkeln ... wir haben ein "finished" erreicht
<mado> Mir wurde gesagt, dass im Schritt 2 eigentlich mit der ISO gearbeitet werden sollte bzw. das im zweiten Schritt nur noch versucht wird oder werden sollte, eventuelle Fehler auszubügeln bzw. Dateien zu retten, welche vorher nicht gingen ... dies alles soll ich mit dem beinahe dem selben Befehl machen ... ich soll einfach das "-n" wegmachen ... Gibt es irgendetwas, dass ich euch vorher zeigen sollte? ... das Log bzw die Bildschirmausgabe?
<mado> dadrc ... bist du vielleicht hier?
<dadrc> mado: so halb, 'sup?
<mado> dadrc ... du erinnerst dich vielleicht an mich? ... von vor einigen Wochen?
<mado> Festplatte, Daten retten, etc?
<dadrc> nicht wirklich, aber die beschreibung hab ich gelesen. was fehlt?
<mado> Es geht nun um Schritt 2 bzw Schritt 3 : ) .. Du hast bzw Kollegen von dir haben mir doch etwas gesagt von beinahe den selben Befehl noch einmal verwenden .. 
<dadrc> jo
<mado> und nur mit der ISO arbeiten oder so .. irgendsowie war da was : )
<mado> nun ... ich kann gerne den Befehl nochmal eingeben ... eben ohne "-n" ... 
<mado> aber können wir uns nur darauf konzentrieren, dass die Fehler bzw fehlerhaften Dinge angegangen werden?
<dadrc> das macht ddrescue
<mado> meine Chefin hat nicht wirklich die Nerven, dass das ganze nochmal einige Wochen dauert, dadrc
<dadrc> dafür ist ja die logdatei da. da steht drin, welche dateien kaputt waren
<dadrc> Und naja, wenn sie aufs Warten keine Lust hat, soll sie ordentliche Backups machen
<mado> sie wird sich in Zukunft darum kümmern, dass oft genug welche gemacht werden : )
<dadrc> Ist schon enormes Glück, wenn sich da überhaupt Daten retten lassen
<mado> und tja .. die Logdatei hilft mir im Moment leider nicht weiter
<dadrc> Wieso, was fehlt denn?
<mado> ich versteh' sie leider zu wenig
<dadrc> Die musst du nicht lesen
<dadrc> Das macht das Tool für dich
<mado> okaaay ... und wie soll ich nun vorgehen?
<dadrc> Den Befehl ohne -n eingeben ;)
<dadrc> Eventuell mit -r10 stattdessen
<dadrc> Dann versucht ddrescue, alle kaputten Blöcke 10x auszulesen
<mado> ja ... von so was habe ich gelesen ... im Gentoo-wiki : )
<dadrc> Steht auch im Ubuntuwiki: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gddrescue/
<le_bot> Title: gddrescue › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mado> einen Moment
<mado> dadrc ... meine Chefin möchte dich nochmal wissen lassen ... bei "run time" steht 20.81 d ... und bei "successful read: 20.81 d ago" ... und seit wir den Befehl eingegeben haben und zwischendurch leider kurz abbrechen mussten und mit -R als Anhängsel neugestartet haben hat sich im Bereich "rescued / rescued size" und "errors" nichts verändert
<mado> Heißt das, dass in den letzten knapp drei Wochen nichts gelesen wurde bzw er nichts lesen hatte können?
<dadrc> wie kommt ihr denn auf -R?
<mado> rückwärts : )
<mado> jemand von deinen Kollegen hat das vorgeschlagen
<dasjoe> gddrescue wechselt selbstständig nach jedem Durchgang die Richtung
<dadrc> muss mal eben kurz in die Küche
<mado> ja schon, aber der Befehl hat noch nicht aufgehört zu arbeiten ... dann war mal alles sehr / quälend langsam und irgendeine Meldung kam da ... ich schau' g'rade, ob wir noch ein Bildschirmfoto haben : ) .. aber egal derweil ... 
<dasjoe> mado: was steht denn da noch unter errsize und errors?
<mado> errsize 154 GB ... und einmal heißt es da errors 79891 bzw errors 31774
<SpiritOfTux> -R, --retrim
<SpiritOfTux>    mark all error areas as non-trimmed 
<SpiritOfTux> http://www.forensicswiki.org/wiki/Ddrescue
<le_bot> Title: Ddrescue - ForensicsWiki (at www.forensicswiki.org)
<mado> Verstehe ich / bzw versteht sie das jetzt richtig ... wenn wir also den Befehl nochmal eingeben aber eben mit -r10 ... wird versucht NUR das fehlerhafte zu lesen bzw dort versucht zu retten ?
<dasjoe> Jo, das ist schon OK so
<mado> eine Idee wie lange das vielleicht dauern kann?
<mado> wir versuchen hier schon immerhin mittlerweile knapp zwei Monate das ganze da zu retten
<dasjoe> Also, üblicherweise mache ich's erstmal mit "-n" um schnell viel zu kopieren, dann einmal mit "-d -r3", danach mit "-R -d -r3"
<SpiritOfTux> Stand Feb. 2017  https://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html
<le_bot> Title: GNU ddrescue Manual (at www.gnu.org)
<dasjoe> mado: hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Durch das "-R" wird's am Ende nochmal langsam. Insgesamt sollte man aber nach ein paar Tagen durch sein
<mado> naja ... bei uns dauerte es eben einige Wochen
<mado> wir haben erst heute nach Wochen ein "finished" auf dem Schirm / im Terminal
<dasjoe> Aber sehr gut, dass es durch ist. Dann jetzt nochmal mit "ddrescue -d -r3 /dev/disk/by-id/[…] /pfad/zur/logdatei"
<mado> einen Momen bitte, dasjoe
<mado> Können wir vorher sehen was er überhaupt gerettet hat?
<mado> dasjoe
<dasjoe> mado: jo, die geretteten Sektoren stehen in der Logdatei. Aber wirklich informativ ist das nicht
<mado> nein ... ich meine ... Können wir das Image - die ISO nicht irgendwie mounten oder so?
<dasjoe> Ja, aber das ist jetzt noch zu früh und nicht sinnvoll
<dasjoe> Ich hoffe, dass dir die Überstunden gut bezahlt werden :)
<mado> darüber können wir später reden :D
<mado> ha ha
<mado> nein also ..
<mado> du meinst also .. 
<dasjoe> Also, du hast bis jetzt ein einfaches Image des defekten Datenträgers angelegt. Es wurden möglichst schnell möglichst große Blöcke an lesbaren Sektoren in die Imagedatei geschrieben, das Image ist aber noch nicht vollständig
<mado> wir sollten derweil nicht mounten bzw nicht nachsehen was gerettet wurde?
<dasjoe> Nein, du sollst das Image einfahc nicht anfassen sondern "fertig" auslesen und am Ende mit einer Kopie des "fertigen" Images arbeiten
<dasjoe> Das wichtigste Wort ist "Kopie"
<mado> okay .. dann werde ich eben nun deinen Befehl da eingeben ... den "ddrescue -d -r3" ... 
<mado> er kümmert sich dann nur um die Fehler
<dasjoe> Ja, wenn du ihm die selbe Logdatei wie beim ersten Mal gibst
<mado> werde ich : )
<dasjoe> mado: gibt auch Dienstleister, die sowas machen. Vielleicht mal bei z.B. Attingo anfragen, was das kostet
<mado> dasjoe : ) ... gut zu wissen .. danke : )
<mado> danke auch für deine Hilfe dadrc
<mado> Ich muss nun los ... hab' noch etwas anderes zu tun : ) ... in knapp einer Stunde oder so kann ich vielleicht privat kurz rein bzw mit euch weiter über dieses Problem bzw anderes reden 
<mado> *salute* ... Bis dahin!
<mado> dadrc bzw dasjoe : ) ... ich muss leider doch nochmal rein ... die Sache hat plötzlich aufgehört
<dasjoe> Wie plötzlich?
<mado> keine Ahnung .. ganz plötzlich ohne das ich etwas getan hätte
<mado> auch ist da ein Systemfehler oder so etwas
<mado> ddrescue wurde beendet ... System besitzt nicht genug Speicher ... sagt er
<dasjoe> OK, dann ist dir wohl der RAM ausgegangen. "free -m", was steht unter "free", was unter "buff/cache"?
<mado> free 166
<mado> warte
<mado> Korrektur
<mado> free 1662
<mado> Puffer/Cache 1455
<dasjoe> Läuft sonst noch irgendwas? Sonst mach dir den Cache leer und versuch's nochmal
<mado> wie leere ich den Cache? : )
<dasjoe> echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<mado> okay ... ich werde versuchen das einzugeben sowie ich wieder im Terminal tippen kann
<mado> würde mir ein Reboot alles zu nichte machen, dasjoe?
<mado> ein Reboot des Live-Systems
<dasjoe> mado: du hast das Image und Log doch sicherlich nicht im RAM gespeichert, oder?
<mado> nein :)
<mado> auf einer externen Festplatte
<mado> ich werde dann halt mal neustarten, okay? : )
<mado> ja / nein ?
<dasjoe> Ja, mach ruhig
<mado> okay
<mado> dasjoe?
<mado> Er fährt mir derweil nicht runter oder ist extrem langsam den Befehl zu verarbeiten ... 
<mado> soll ich den Rechner abstürzen lassen?
<mado> da er ja nicht auf das Image oder ddrescue zugreift kann er ja da nichts kaputtmachen, dachte ich
<dasjoe> Strg+Alt+Entfernen, mehr als 7 mal in 2 Sekunden probiert? Wenn das auch nicht geht machst du ihn halt hart aus und an
<mado> sieht so aus, als hat das vielleicht geholfen ... zumindest ist der Bildschirm nun schwarz und ich sehe bloß einen Mauszeiger 
<mado> okay ... muss nun wieder los : ) ... bis dahin!
<ghostmag> Hey und hallo, meine Lieblingsubuntucommunity
<ghostmag> Ich habe zwei Bildschirme an meinen Rechner angeschlossen und das hat immer super funktioniert
<ghostmag> jetzt habe ich den zweiten Bildschirm ausgetauscht (Fernseher, alt und neu über HDMI) und die Anzeige ist nicht mehr korrekt
<ghostmag> als sei die Auflösung falsch. Die Taskleiste links wird nicht korrekt angezeigt
<ghostmag> Ich nutze Unity und die aktuelle Ubuntu Version, die langfristig aktualisiert wird (16.06 afaik)
<ghostmag> Hat da jemand eine Idee?
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich hab in meinem System ne Geforce 1060 GTX Grafikkarte, welche mit dem nvidia Treiber 375.39 läuft. Ich möchte nun zum Testen ob meine Cuda Anwendung mit einer zusätzlichen Karte spielt, eine ältere Geforce Geforce 285 GTX hinzufügen. Wenn ich das mache, würde mir da Ubuntu1704 nen Strich durch die Rechnung ziehen und ich am Ende vor ner zerschossenen Grafikeinstellung stehen oder akzeptiert Ubuntu das?
<xpkill23> hi  abend 
<xpkill23> hat bisschen zei plan 
<nagetier> ghostmag: Hey. xrandr in eine Konsole eingeben und schauen ob die nativen Auflösungen ausgegeben werden
<ghostmag> Hey nagetier :) lange nicht gesehen 
<ghostmag> https://pastebin.com/a9amBiiH
<le_bot> Title: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 3840 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192 DisplayPo - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<_moep_> ähm wie macht man das xrandr eigentlich, dass beim start die richtige dualconfig für 2 monitore geladen wird? bisher mach ich das mit arandr
<nagetier> ghostmag: Hast du eine statische xorg.conf, also ist eine in /etc/X11/ vorhanden?
<ghostmag> nagetier: den Ordner etc/X11 gibt es auf jeden Fall
<nagetier> ghostmag: dort ist aber keine xorg.conf zu finden?
<nagetier> also die Datei, nicht xorg.conf.d
<ghostmag> Nou, keine Datei oder Ordner, der so heißt
<nagetier> ghostmag: Jedenfalls laufen beide Monitore auf FHD
<ghostmag> Und das ist schlecht?
<nagetier> ne, denke ist das was du willst.. also die Auflösung passt
<nagetier> was ist denn unter "nicht korrekt" zu verstehen?
<nagetier> _moep_: Die Informationen kannst du ja in irgendetwas ablegen, was nach X gestartet wird
<nagetier> das, sogar
<ghostmag> Ich kann am Fernseher statt "16:9" einfach einen ominösen Modus mit dem Namen "Bildanpassung <-> navigieren" auswählen, dann ist es nicht mehr abgeschnitten. In dem Modus kann ich das Bild auf dem Fernseher verschieben
<dasjoe> Stichwort Overscan?
<ghostmag>  [22:29:08]	‹nagetier›  was ist denn unter "nicht korrekt" zu verstehen? | Unter 16:9 wird der Rand abgeschnitten. Das Bild ist quasi zu groß für den Fernseher, sodass ich die Taskleiste nur teilweise sehe
<ghostmag> dasjoe: Ja, beim Googlen bin ich auch auf den Begriff gestoßen
<nagetier> könnte das sein was dasjoe sagt
<ghostmag> Und was tue ich dagegen? Oder woran liegt das?
<_moep_> nagetier: hm ok
<dasjoe> ghostmag: vielleicht kann dein Fernseher das abschalten, sonst hängt es vom Treiber ab
<ghostmag> Also vielleicht einen neuen Treiber installieren? :S
<ghostmag> Ich durchsuche schon die ganze Zeit die Fernsehereinstellungen, ob da nicht etwas dazu steht. Aber das einzige, was das Bild anzupassen scheint, ist dieser "Bildanpassung <-> navigieren"-Modus
<ghostmag> Zufällig eine Ahnung, wie Samsung Geräte das nennen?
<dasjoe> "source -> tools -> rename HDMI1/DVI to PC DVI"
<ghostmag> dasjoe: Habe es jetzt zu DVI PC umbenannt
<ghostmag> und jetzt?
<ghostmag> Nur der Name hat sich geändert
<dasjoe> Steckt der Rechner in HDMI1? Abziehen, neu anstecken?
<Plushfish> Hi
<ghostmag> Du, dasjoe, bist ein Genie
<ghostmag> Wusste nicht, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen HDMI 2 und HDMI 1/DVI gibt
<ghostmag> Danke dir (:
<dasjoe> Klar :)
<Plushfish> Was ist eigentlich genau der Unterschied zu LXD und KVM? Im Internet steht überall nur dass es, genau wie KVM, ein Hypervisor auf Containerebene oder ähnliches ist, und viele weitere Infos finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich ...
<ghostmag> Danke auch an nagetier. Ich bin jetzt weg und kann doch noch Better Call Saul schauen
<k1l_> Plushfish: kvm ist was ganz anderes als lxc/lxd
<ghostmag> Schönen Abend
<nagetier> Auch so
<Plushfish> k1l_: So steht es zumindest auf mehreren dubiosen Benchmarkingseiten :D
<k1l_> lxd ist ein frontend zu lxc (macht lxc bisschen einfacher). lxc nutzt die integrierte "linux container" funktion bei linux. das spart dir den ganzen overhead ein ganzes OS zu simulieren sondern nutzt einfach das laufende linux und simuliert dann nur das was du brauchst (also filesystem, netzwerk kram etc).
<k1l_> Plushfish: "benchmarkseiten". die homöopathie der IT.
<Plushfish> Und mit LXD bzw. LXC kann man auch Ressourcen-Limits wie RAM konfigurieren? Liest sich zumindest so auf https://www.ubuntu.com/containers/lxd
<le_bot> Title: The LXD pure-container hypervisor | Containers | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> Plushfish: https://linuxcontainers.org/
<le_bot> Title: Linux Containers (at linuxcontainers.org)
<k1l_> Plushfish: ja kann man.
<Plushfish> Ah, klingt interessant
<Plushfish> k1l_: Ich weiß, Benchmarkingseitenund deren Ruf uns so ... :D
<Plushfish> *und
<Plushfish> Also kann man LXD grob mit einem Hypervisor vergleichen wo eben nicht alles emuliert wird man aber trotzdem Limits an Ressourcen wie bspw. RAM und Speicherplatz setzen kann?
<Plushfish> bzw LXC
<Plushfish> LXC+LXD
<k1l_> es ist zwischen chroot und VM.  für linux guests meistens wesentlich besser als VM, weil der ganze OS kram nicht doppelt gemacht wird.
<k1l_> windows guest geht halt nicht
<Plushfish> Ja, Emulation bzw. Voll-Virtualisierung braucht für mich persönlich viel zu viel Ressourcen, da ist mir dann LXD eingefallen, habe mich aber noch nie damit beschäftigt
<Plushfish> Und da ich nur Linux nutze wäre es vielleicht eine Alternative
<Plushfish> Ist LXD Terminalbasiert? Heißt man muss alles von Hand machen? (Was ich persönlich bevorzuge)
<dasjoe> Plushfish: https://stgraber.org/2016/03/11/lxd-2-0-blog-post-series-012/ bietet einen guten Einstieg
<le_bot> Title: LXD 2.0: Blog post series [0/12] | Stéphane Graber's website (at stgraber.org)
<sysdef> Plushfish: kannt es auch ueber virt-manager zusammenklicken http://fabian-affolter.ch/blog/lxc-with-virt-manager/
<le_bot> Title: LXC with virt-manager | bits and pieces (at fabian-affolter.ch)
<Plushfish> Ah, Danke
<k1l_> https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/getting-started-cli/
<le_bot> Title: Linux Containers - LXD - Getting started - command line (at linuxcontainers.org)
<k1l_> gibt auch nen openstack anbindung
<Plushfish> Nicht so viel :D
<Rochvellon> hm, bei mir wird gerade beim Apachen folgendes angemeckert: IncludeOptional conf-enabled/*.conf
<Rochvellon> any ideas?
<_moep_> nginx installierenn
 * _moep_ hides
<Rochvellon> Fehlermeldung journalctl -xe http://paste.ubuntu.com/24589299/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, was steht denn so in zeile 216?
<Rochvellon> dieses includeOptional ..., zumindest wenn ich nano trauen kann
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, wenn dein Apache die option unterstützt, dann riecht das nach einem tippfehler vor oder danach
<Rochvellon> mrkramps: mal den Abschnitt ab den Logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24589455/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rochvellon> hatte zuvor a2enmod suexec rewrite ssl actions include cgi dav_fs dav auth_digest headers ausgeführt
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, eine defautl.conf in conf|sites-enabled liegt an?
<Rochvellon> @000-default.conf
<mrkramps> Rochvellon, ich sehe gerade, die fehlermeldung ist abgeschnitten
<mrkramps> nach dem "Systax erro" solllte das log noch genauer werden
<Rochvellon> stimmt, war abgeschnitten (aber warum das nicht in der nächsten Zeile weiter geht, wundert mich): Syntax error on line 3 of /etc/apache2/conf-enabled/httpoxy.conf: </IfModule without matching <IfModule section
<Rochvellon> nur in sites-enabled gibt es keine httproxy.conf
<mrkramps> davon spricht das log doch auch nicht
<Rochvellon> err...
<Rochvellon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24589537/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * Rochvellon kann da keinen Fehler entdecken
 * Rochvellon ist blind, da wurde offenbar eine Klammer geschlossen
<Rochvellon> *nicht
<Rochvellon> so, jetzt aber
<Rochvellon> ty, mrkramps
<mrkramps> nvm, Rochvellon
<Plushfish> Kann ich den Inhalt eines Ubuntu .iso einfach auf ein bootfähigen FAT32 Stick ziehen oder muss ich mich dd bedienen?
<mrkramps> dd
<k1l_> einfach kopieren geht nicht
<mrkramps> wobei das eigentlich auch nicht simmt …
<mrkramps> man könnte grub installiere und die iso da einbinden
<Plushfish> Hatte aber mal mit einer mini.iso + dem EFI-Ordner des Desktop iso geklappt bei mir
<Plushfish> o_O
<Plushfish> Kann sein dass sich das geändert hat?
<k1l_> einfach grafisch kopieren geht nicht
<Plushfish> Ich werd's mal ausprobieren :)
<Plushfish> Hatte ja früher(tm) mit dem mini.iso+EFI auch mal geklappt
<k1l_> du kannst aber cp nutzen und das direkt aufs /dev/sd... kopieren
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-17
<stevieh> moin. Sachtmal, bei mir im /boot werden immer wieder - wohl nach jeden Kernel update - ewig alte initrds erzeugt. Von Versionen, die schon lange nicht mehr installiert sind. Wie kann ich das abstellen?
<koegs> stevieh: mal im dpkg -l geguckt ob da noch altlasten sind?
<stevieh> klar, is aber nix.
<koegs> dann bin ich schon raus, müsste ich selber erst googlen :D
<stevieh> :-)
<stevieh> ich vermute irgendwas ruft da update-initramfs  -k all auf. Das geht ja auch klar. Aber ich muss noch verstehen, warum dieses dann die stinkenden alten initrds wieder baut
<stevieh> jetzt hab ich mal ein alten kernel gepurged. Jetzt findet update-initramfs die module nicht mehr, aber baut trotzdem noch die initrds... die frage ist, anhand welcher infos?
<sash_> Header?
<stevieh> seh ich auch keine...
<stevieh> /var/lib/initramfs-tools <- ok, da steht auch noch ne Prüfsumme drin, wenn ich die wegmache, isses final weg.
<nagetier> ist natürlich der Ort, an dem man direkt suchen würde :)
<stevieh> naja, jetzt isses endlich mal weg, das mach ich "seit jahren" schon immer wieder von hand weg...
<stevieh> leider ist ein boot verzeichnis mit 240MB heutzutage eh zu eng...
<koegs> das ist ein weg zu sagen "installier doch mal neu" :D
<nagetier> Ja, 500MB ist schon minimum, um nicht jedes mal zuvor kontrollieren zu müssen. Aber auch das ist schon eher knapp.
<stevieh> koegs: ne, das halt ich durch...
<dadrc> bis der rechner von selber stirbt!11
<stevieh> muss mal am offenen Herzen die Partition danach verkleinern. 
<stevieh> die ist ja nur 1TB gross auf ner SSD, dann glüht die so richtig.
<stevieh> die nächste neuinstallation wird glaub ich eh kein ubuntu mehr, aber das ist wirklich offtopic :-)
<dreamon_> Hänge in der Recovery Konsole fest. hab ifconfig eth2 up und dhclient gemacht. IP hab ich bezoegen .. wie setze das gateway
<sdx23> per dhclient sollte das schon korrekt sein, wennicht der dhcp-server falsches tut.
<dreamon_> sdx23, Er bezieht die Ipadresse richtig. Aber ich kann nur auf den Router Pingen und komme nicht raus. daher dachte ich er hat eventuell gateway nicht
<sdx23> route # ggf dann: route add default gw <ip> 
<dreamon_> sdx23, Rockt!
<NTQ> Wie kann ich denn herausfinden, was auf meinem virtuellen Stratoserver gerade übelsten Load produziert? iotop sagt nahezu 0%, CPU dümpelt bei max 5% rum, aber Load Average ist, nachdem ich wieder rein kam, 35 50 70
<NTQ> Und ich versteh's nicht, weil ich seit gestern nichts geändert hab.
<NTQ> Also bevor ich gleich Strato anrufe und mich da beschwere...
<NTQ> Ich hab schon festgestellt, dass der MySQL-Server an seine maximale Verbindungszahl gekommen ist, weil Owncloud zu viele permanent geöffnet lässt. Das hab ich jetzt eingedämmt, aber hat wohl nicht geholfen. Eben bin ich einfach aus 3 ssh-sessions gleichzeitig rausgeflogen.
<NTQ> Übrigens noch Ubuntu 14.04.5
<dadrc> iostat und netstat
<dadrc> weiß nicht, ob iotop wartende prozesse sauber anzeigt
<dadrc> die machen ja kein I/O, blockieren aber im Zweifelsfall trotzdem
<NTQ> ich versuch's mal zu installieren. iostat ist noch nicht drauf
<NTQ> apt kann wohl gerade nichts herunterladen. Er hängt noch
<NTQ> In einer anderer ssh-Session war ich gerade im mysql-client. Bin jetzt mit exit raus, aber er kommt nicht mal zurück zu Bash. Ich wette jetzt kommt gleich wieder ein timeout oder sowas. Kann sowas so plötzlich passieren? Oder hat der Host von Strato nen Macken?
<dadrc> ps aux | awk '{if ($8=="D") print $0;}'  ← kommt da was bei raus?
<dadrc> kann schon passieren, kann aber auch ein hardware-problem sein
<NTQ> momentan geht wieder gar nichts
<buerohengst> NTQ, das du wohl sofort den support anrufst
<buerohengst> du bezahlst geld dafür
<buerohengst> aber uns nicht ;)
<NTQ> Hab den Support angerufen
<NTQ> Bei denen ist irgendwas gegen einen Strommast gefahren und dann sind 7 Nodes mit 1200 VMs irgendwie vom Netz getrennt wurden und was weiß ich. Ein Router wurde noch ersetzt und jetzt soll ich nochmal komplett neustarten. Aber da das wohl 1199 auch gerade machen, könnte es noch etwas langsam sein.
<NTQ> Also vom Netzwerk. Strom ist nicht ausgefallen.
<buerohengst> siehste, geld gut angelegt ^^
<nifu> Fahrende Dinge (TM). Der natürliche Feind vom Stromkästen. 
<NTQ> Das Kätzchen schnurrt auch schon wieder.
<NTQ> ein Load Average von 0,2 ist auch eher normal
<NTQ> dann hau ich mal. genießt die Sonne, falls ihr könnt. cya
<stevieh> argl. Nach nem Update auf 17.04 geht DNS nicht mehr sauber... nslookup geht in nen Timeout... interessanterweise aber die meisten programme gehen...
<nagetier> stevieh: systemd-resolved läuft?
<stevieh> ja
<nagetier> Symlink von /etc/resolv.conf zu /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf steht ebenfalls? (kA ob das noch wichtig ist)
<nagetier> Hatte hier die Tage noch das Netzwerk komplett auf SystemD umgestellt
<stevieh> der geht nach /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<nagetier> Wird wohl korrekt sein
<stevieh> da steht aber nur 127.0.0.1 drin, im anderen noch die IP vom NS vom Router...
<nagetier> stevieh: Und unter /etc/systemd/network/ ist eine Datei mit Eintrag zum DNS vorhanden, vermute ich
<stevieh> ne, das ist komplett leer.
<stevieh> ist das nicht mehr das gehampel mit dnsmasq auf localhorst? 
<nagetier> hm, das klappt dann? Ich tat das unter einer anderen Distribution
<nagetier> stevieh: KA, ich bin damit raus ;)
<nagetier> Habe damit gerade nur meine Notizen abgearbeitet
<stevieh> hehe
<stevieh> das ist auch der Grund, warum der skype cleint nicht mehr geht
<buerohengst> stevieh, https://superuser.com/questions/1153203/ubuntu-17-04-systemd-resolved-dns-lookups-randomly-fail
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 17.04 systemd-resolved DNS lookups randomly fail - Super User (at superuser.com)
<stevieh> ja,. das isses aber nicht, das ist irgendwas anderes
<buerohengst> kann nicht, das war das erste suchergebnis. die sind IMMER richtig!
<stevieh> ich befürchte das ist irgendwas mit dnsmasq
<Frickelpit> mal mit dig oder mtr gegengetestet?
<stevieh> ok, ich hab jetzt mal resolv.conf auf /run/systemd/resolve/resolv.conf verlinkt
<stevieh> hat jeamdn hier ein 17.04 und kann mal schauen, wo das wirklich drauf zeigt?
<nagetier> War wohl noch niemand so waghalsig :)
<stevieh> ich weiss auch nicht, was mich geritten hat :-)
<stevieh> muss ich nachher wohl mal ne vminstallation machen und mal schauen
<nagetier> stevieh: /etc/hosts ist natürlich bestückt?
<nagetier> Wobei ich das gar nicht als so natürlich in Erinnerung habe, aber laut einem fixen Blick in https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dnsmasq/ "Dnsmasq greift zur lokalen Namensauflösung auf die Datei /etc/hosts zurück."
<le_bot> Title: Dnsmasq › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> ja, das ist mehr oder minder wurscht. wenn ich ein nslookup mache, dann geht das ja an den nameserver über die resolv.conf. Die hosts brauch ich nur für locale horsts
<mikmaq> Hi, Frage an euch Experten: Ich habe hier eine relativ umfangreiche Musiksammlung basierend auf Interpret - Musiktitel.mp3 aufgeteilt auf das Alphabet. Gibt es eine Möglichket (Script) das mir aufgrund des Interpreten einen Ordner erstellt mit "Interpret" und sämtliche Alben in diesen neuen Ordner verschiebt?
<nagetier> stevieh: Da /etc/resolv.conf auf 127.0.0.1 verweist, wollte ich es nicht außer Acht lassen
<mikmaq> Sorry . Die Struktur ist im Moment Interpret - Albumtitel und darin befinden sich die .mp3
<leszek> mikmaq: möglich ist das, obs da schon ein script für gibt weiß ich nicht. Musst dir zur not selber eines basteln
<mikmaq> Danke für die Antwort. Hätte ja sein können dass noch einer das "Problem" hat. Wenn ich das manuell mache, dauert das Tage
<xorpad> join #hackerrank
<xorpad> haha
<stevieh> nagetier: was ich nicht verstehe ist: bis vor kurzen hat glaub ich immer der dnsmasq auf 127.0.0.1 (oder 53) gelauscht... und auch geantwortet...
<nagetier> stevieh: Es war ein Upgrade, sagtest?
<nagetier> Noch vermute ich ja dort den Teufel
<nagetier> stevieh: Und der muss ja weiterleiten, allein 127.0.0.1 wird nichts auflösen ;)
<nagetier> doch, localhost
<nagetier> ahso, gelauscht.. ja
<nagetier> seUnd du sagtest einige Anwendungen gehen dennoch "raus"?
<nagetier> Bin eh keine Hilfe, rätzel auch nur herum
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich hab in meinem System ne Geforce 1060 GTX Grafikkarte, welche mit dem nvidia Treiber 375.39 läuft. Ich möchte nun zum Testen ob meine Cuda Anwendung mit einer zusätzlichen Karte spielt, eine ältere Geforce Geforce 285 GTX hinzufügen. Wenn ich das mache, würde mir da Ubuntu1704 nen Strich durch die Rechnung ziehen und ich am Ende vor ner zerschossenen Grafikeinstellung stehen oder akzeptiert Ubuntu das?
<jokrebel> die Gefahr könnte meiner Meinung nach schon bestehen, hab selbst aber noch nie mehrere Grafikkarten in einem Rechner versucht
<nagetier> Nicknack3: Beide Karten sollten mit dem selben Treiber funktionieren. Oft werden ältere Karten nicht mehr unterstützt. Eine Möglichkeit ist, sich einen Treiber zu suchen der noch beide Karten unterstützt, das ist oft nicht der aktuelle
<nagetier> Nicknack3: Ansonsten habe ich hier ein ähnliches Setup, und es funktioniert wunderbar
<nagetier> Und es würde bei dem Versuch nichts zerschossen, was sich nicht wieder korrigieren ließe
<nagetier> was besser funktioniert.. eine weitere Karte von einem anderen Hersteller zusätzlich einbauen. Dann kann man die jeweils passenden aussuchen
<nagetier> +Treiber
<Nicknack3> nagetier, danke, dann lass ichs mal drauf ankommen, ich hab leider noch keine andere Karte hier
<Nicknack3> wobei, eigentlich hat der Grafiktreiber mit der Sache ja nichts zu tun, theoretisch sollte das ja alles der cuda treiber von nvidia erledigen
<nagetier> Nicknack3: Ja, versuche es. Auf der nVidia-Seite findet man listen die die unterstützten Karten aufführen, suche dir dort einen der beide aufführt
<nagetier> Nicknack3: Da kenne ich mich nicht aus.. imho müssen beide Karten aber schon einwandfrei erkannt werden
<Zerant> jemand hier schonmal nen upgrade von 14.04 server zu 16.04 gemacht mit zfsonlinux installed? :D
<nagetier> Zerant: Würde da ja eine VM zu aufsetzen und das Szenario durchspielen
<Zerant> hmm könnte ich natürlich machen hmm habe noch platz auf meiner vz maschiene :D
<nagetier> Dürfte ungemein zufriedenstellend sein, wenn das durchläuft :)
<Zerant> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321430&p=13476143#post13476143 gerade gelesen
<le_bot> Title: [ubuntu] Upgrade from Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS with ZFSonLinux to 16.04 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<Zerant> scheint recht simple zu sein
 * nagetier hofft das ja
<nagetier> für all die ZFS Menschen :)
<k1l> Zerant: also das server upgrade geht, die werden ja auch automatisiert getestet. zfsutils-linux ist ja seit 16.04 in den offiziellen quellen. also fällt das 3rd party repo eh weg
<Zerant> k1l: genau und das zu switchen hatte ich mir schwerer vorgestellt
<Zerant> pools exportiere, 3rd party kram löschen, upgraden, zfsutils-linux installieren, und dann pool importieren wenn nötig
<Zerant> scheint echt simple
<Zerant> denke das mache ich samstag :D - danke für die hilfe ;)
<nagetier> Zeit sollte man dazu mitbringen :)
<Zerant> nagetier: das ist mir klar :P Deswegen Samstag ;) besonders weil das update auch auf einer SDCard läuft :P
<nagetier> Hihi, mir war schon klar dass dir das bewusst ist :)
<Zerant> hehe
<nagetier> Lässt dich ja eh wunderbar zuvor ein Backup ziehen..
<Zerant> ich mache tägliche backups von dem OS - rsnapshot 
<stevieh> nagetier: skype 4.3 klemmt(e) und moneyplex. Dank moneyplex bin ich überhaupt erst auf die Idee gekommen, dass da was nicht stimmt, vorher dachte ich, skype hätte halt was geändert.
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-18
<Plushfish> Hi
<Plushfish> Wenn ich im Ubuntu-Installer eine manuelle Partitioniereng vornehme, wo muss ich den Bootloader dann installieren? In /dev/sdx oder in die EFI-Partition /dev/sdxy ?
<dadrc> Plushfish: ist da noch was anderes drauf auf der platte?
<Plushfish> dadrc: Nein, habe eine neue Partitionstabelle erstellt
<dadrc> ok
<Plushfish> Und dann eben eine efi Partition und meine / Partition
<Plushfish> Swap mache ich als Datei
<dadrc> ok
<dadrc> Dann ist /dev/sdx richtig
<Plushfish> Okay, danke
<dadrc> ist es fast immer, es sei denn, du willst einen bootloader von einem anderen OS benutzen
<stevieh> nagetier: als Lösung für mein Thema gestern: der upgrade hat anscheinend nicht sauber dnsmasq deinstalliert
<Plushfish> dadrc: Okay, vielen Dank :)
<tadeus77> Hallo, ich hab hier auf nem PC hier Apache und php-fpm unter Ubuntu1704 am laufen. Wie üblich läuft die Sache ja unter dem www-data User. Nun möchte ich, dass eine php Datei mit root Rechten ausgeführt wird. Also nur die eine Datei, der Rest nicht. Wie stell ich sowas an?
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht, dass das machbar ist
<dadrc> Die Dateien werden mit den Rechten vom Nutzer ausgeführt, der php-fpm ausführt
<dadrc> Also www-data
<Zerant> tadeus77, man könnte es mit einem wrapper php script versuchen der die datei dann aufruft
<dadrc> Joa, irgendwelche miesen Hacks mit exec und sudo könnten klappen
<Zerant>   -R, --allow-to-run-as-root  # Allow pool to run as root (disabled by default)
<Zerant> $ php-fpm7.0 --help
<Zerant> ist auch in älteren verfügbar
<tadeus77> hm klingt gut, dann könnte man ja nen virtualhost dafür konfigurieren
<Zerant> jap
<Zerant> bin leider nicht mehr so tief in apache drin, nutze nur noch nginx, da könnte man ne "location" bauen
<dreamon> Unter https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount/ gibts ein script das beim aufruf mit einem Image die mountbefehle ausspuckt und dieses mounten zu können.Geb ich den Befehl ein krieg ich → mount: cannot mount /dev/loop0 read-only
<le_bot> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> sudo mount -o loop,ro,offset=1048576 SDA_Komplett.img /mnt/tmp/
<k1l_> was ist denn für ein FS in dem img?
<dreamon> k1l_, Das ist ein dd image von einer ganzen Festplatte. 
<dreamon> Den Offset hat dieses script im Wiki berechnet und angezeigt.
<dreamon> Ich wunder mich wegen /dev/loop0. Hat er damit probleme oder stimmt der Offset vom Image her nicht?
<k1l_> entweder versucht er was falsches in dem img zu mounten, die partition in dem img hat ein problem, oder das system was mounten will hat ein problem.
<dreamon> k1l_, Genau das wars was ich wissen will.. Ob eventuell /dev/loop0 belegt ist. Und warum loop0 das wurde im mount Befehl doch gar nicht angegeben. Oder sehe ich das Falsch?
<k1l_> ist das ein normales ext4 in dem img?
<dreamon> Ja.
<k1l_> ist was im loop0 gemountet?
<dreamon> mount | grep loop → zeigt nichts an
<leszek> dreamon: existiert das device überhaupt ? lsmod | grep loop ?
<k1l_> mach mal "sudo losetup /dev/loop0"
<dreamon> leszek, lsmod | grep loop → keine ausgabe
<k1l_> der snap kram nutzt auch loop devices.
<leszek> dreamon: das erklärt das problem. k1l_s befehl sollte eines anlegen, denke ich. Ansonsten mal mit sudo modprobe loop selber das loop einbinden
<dreamon> sudo losetup /dev/loop0 → lopset: /dev/loop0: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<leszek> dann modprobe versuchen
<dreamon> Darf ich fragen was ein "loop" device ist?
<k1l_> was für ein host ist das?
<dreamon> Xubuntu 16.04
<dreamon> modprobe loop? oder loop0?
<dreamon> leszek, modprobe loop → lsmod | grep loop → wieder keine Ausgabe
<dreamon> ls /dev/loop* → zeigt von loop0 - loop7 an
<leszek> dreamon: als sudo hast du das aber schon ausgeführt ? 
<dreamon> leszek, ja
<leszek> hmm... sudo modprobe -v loop zeigt evtl. noch mehr an in sachen output
<leszek> ansonsten loop device: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loop_device
<le_bot> Title: Loop device – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<leszek> kurz: virtuelles device das mit allemöglichen kram geladen werden kann
<dreamon> Aha. Simuiert quasi ein Laufwerk. Verstehe. modprobe -v loop liefert auch keine Ausgabe. auch nicht lsmod | grep loop
<Wishpacker> moin
<dreamon> macht es einen unterschied wenn ich die befehle als root starte. also nicht als user mit sudo?
<k1l_> da wäre ich mir bei ubuntu nicht sicher. besser sudo nutzen
<dreamon> Ausgabe aber hier negativ
<k1l_> ich würde mal losetup nehmen. ich hab kein .img gerade zur hand aber "losetup --partscan --find --show sda.img" sollte was ausgeben. dann kannst du das mit "mount /dev/loop0pX /mnt/tmp" mounten und mit "losetup -d /dev/loop0" wieder aushängen
<dreamon> k1l_, Also den ersten Befehl hat er gefressen. Beim zweiten fehlt wohl der offset.. wrong fs type. Was ja logisch ist weil das /dev/sda war und nicht eine Partition selbst
<k1l_> dreamon: nein, du brauchst dann keinen offset
<dreamon> k1l_, Woher soll er wissen welche Partition ich einhängen will?
<k1l_> was hat der befehl denn ausgegeben?
<dreamon> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<k1l_> der erste
<dreamon> Ups: /dev/loop0
<k1l_> nicht dein falscher mount befehl. du musst da sowas wie "loop0p1" nehmen, wenn es die erte partition ist. ich weiß ja immer noch nicht, was du da überhaupt für ein image hast.
<Wishpacker> ich habe mir die aktuelle version von wine installiert und wollte mir q4wine dazuinstallieren, allerdings sind beide pfade zu den libs leer
<k1l_> also wenn es die 1. partition in dem image ist, dann eben mount /dev/loop0p1 /mnt
<dreamon> Ahso. Ich hab mit über loop0px gewundert.. mein Fehler!!
<dreamon> k1l_, Cool. /dev/loop zeigt wirklich loop0p1.. an.
<dreamon> k1l_, Grandios nun gehts.
<dreamon> Ich finde das Wiki sollte mal angepasst werden.
<dadrc> Dafür ist es ein Wiki ;)
<k1l_> es ist ein wiki :)
<dreamon> DANKE!
<uniCATx> kann mir jemand sagen, was HIER: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24601074/ image neu erstellen. welche image ist da gemeint?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> sicher, dass die archlinux anleitung richtig ist? :)
<uniCATx> k1l_, auf jeden Fall mkinitcpio -p linux funktioniert bei mir nicht
<k1l_> die archlinux anleitung klappt nun mal bei ubuntu nicht. ubuntu nutzt nicht mkinitcpio
<uniCATx> k1l_, ich experimentiere : 2 identische Rechner (+/-), identische Anwendung am Laufen, 2 verschiedene CPU Belastungen zwischen ubuntu und arch (beide xfce). verschuche das Problem zu verstehen.
<k1l_> ubuntu nutzt initramfs. 
<uniCATx> ist es schneller???
<uniCATx> effektiver?
<k1l_> anders
<uniCATx> ok
<uniCATx> und was benutzt arch?
<k1l_> das steht in deiner anleitung
<uniCATx> k1l_, könntest Du mir sagen, was ist eigentlich mit dem Image neu erstellen gemeint? Meinen sie image auf dem Rechner (der jetzt aktiv ist)?
<k1l_> kernel-image
<k1l_> und bei deinem ubuntu bringt dir die archlinux anleitung nichts, weil archlinux andere programme dafür nutzt.
<uniCATx> das ist mir klar, ich versuche den arch zu optimieren. Modul um i915 ergänzt. ich bekomme das Gefühl, jetzt ist CPU Belastung besser geworden. Die schoß mir über die Decke bei einer FF Flash Anwendung (Spiel).
<uniCATx> jetzt ist wesentlich besser geworden.
<uniCATx> UBU hat da keine Probleme 30% CPU Belastung
<uniCATx> ARCH ca. 90%
<k1l_> ja, dann wendest du dich am besten an #archlinux.de
<uniCATx> ok
<uniCATx> thx
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-19
<uniCATx> Hi Leute, ich installiere jetzt in PL 20 Rechner mit Ubuntu und bei der Installation bekomme ich eine W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_dmc_ver1_01.bin for module i915. Wie kann ich die Warnung beseitigen?
<k1l> das ist nur eine warnung. da hat intel im treiber schon neue chips dazugepackt, aber die firmware noch nicht rausgerückt.
<uniCATx> wird das später nachgeholt?
<k1l> wenn intel die rausrückt, ja
<uniCATx> wie kann ich überprüfen, ob ich die Platine/den Chipsatz i910 oder i915 verwende?
<ShiroNeko> uniCATx: anderfalls bietet intel die firmwares auch unter https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/firmware zum download an
<le_bot> Title: Downloads - Firmware | 01.org (at 01.org)
<dadrc> bis dahin besteht aber keine gefahr, das ist halt nur 'ne Warnung, kein Fehler
<k1l> uniCATx: wenn du keine neue intel karte/cpu von 2017 hast, dann ist das egal
<leszek> wie kann man denn tor in kde plasma als proxy verwenden. Irgendwie will ff gar nichts machen oder anzeigen, wenn ich "use system settings" in den proxy einstellungen von firefox drinne habe. Sobald ich den socks proxy einstelle in den systemeinstellungen spinnt konqueror ebenfalls rum. konsole scheint alles irgendwie zu ignorieren
<leszek> ah konnte nun konqueror überreden wenn ich in systemeinstellungen -> proxy dann manuell spezifizieren anstatt system proxy konfiguration auswähle und dann den socks proxy eintrage. Aber konsole und alles was ich da eingebe nutzt den proxy nicht
<dreamon_> k1l, Erinnerst dich noch an gestern mit dem losetup → Hat bombig funktioniert. Zu meinem erstaunen steht das nun im Grub drin ob ich davon booten möchte.. ;)
<uniCATx> thx
<k1l> dreamon_: dann hat sich grub aktualisiert als das gemountet war.
<dreamon_> k1l, Stimmt ich hab noch ein dist-upgrade gemacht. 
<dreamon_> Das heißt ich mach einfach ein grub-update.
<k1l> jo
<dreamon_> k1l, Das hat also nichts mit dem losetup zu tun, sondern nur damit das es eingehängt war und ein grub aktualisiert habe. Und schon kann ich es im Grub booten. Das ist ja eigentlich gut zu gebrauchen.
<k1l> dreamon_: ja, das hat nur was mit den aktualisierungen zu tun, die das update-grub angestoßen haben, als gemountet war.
<dreamon_> Danke
<ShiroNeko> da wir gerade bei grub sind. es müsste doch möglich sein sich per SSH auf einer kiste einzuloggen um dort dann sein LVM Passwort eingeben zu können oder irre ich mich jetzt?
<k1l> iirc ist zu dem zeitpunkt noch kein netzwerk etc da (ich gehe mal von vollverschlüsselung aus
<geser> für dropbear gibt es initramfs Integration, vielleicht läst sich damit was realisieren
<ShiroNeko> geser: klingt generell schon mal gut
<ShiroNeko> k1l: und ja, vollverschlüsselung
<geser> oh, es gibt sogar einen Wiki-Artikel dafür: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verschl%C3%BCsseltes_System_via_SSH_freischalten/
<le_bot> Title: Verschlüsseltes System via SSH freischalten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Ich chate hier mit Ubuntu 16.04 und Hexchat. Mein 'system'-Browser ist chromium. Wenn ich im Chat Fenster einen Link klicke, dann öffnet sich die Seite mit gefühlt 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit in Chromium. Bei den anderen 50% muss ich erst rechtsklicken und 'Link im Browser öffnen' auswählen, damit ich die Seite sehe. Weiß jemand, was da schräg sein könnte?
<Rolfi> Hallo! Installation von Adobe Reader unter Ubuntu 16.04 LTS unvollständig (abgebrochen). Wie werde ich Adobe wieder los?
<Rolfi> Habe die Installation heruntergeladen, dann gestartet. Es erschien im Button Software Center Adobe und das sollte danninstalliert werden.
<Rolfi> Blieb aber irgendwann stehen. Habe den Rechner runter und hochgefahren. 
<Rolfi> Button von Adobe erscheint, verschwindet aber nach einiger Zeit. Um pdf-Dateien damit zu öffnen, wird Adobe nicht angeboten.
<leszek> Rolfi: was willst du loswerden ? 
<Rolfi> Im Software Center ist es auch nicht mehr, um es zu deinstallieren.
<leszek> scheint doch nix installiert ?
<Rolfi> leszek: Im Starter gibt es den Button
<Rolfi> Neuinstallation geht auch nicht.
<leszek> dann hat es wohl in ~/.local/share/applications schon eine .desktop Datei abgelegt haben
<buerohengst> nach welcher anleitung bist du vorgegangen?
<leszek> -haben
<Rolfi> http://adobe-reader.de.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: Adobe Reader 9.5.3 für Ubuntu - Download auf Deutsch (at adobe-reader.de.uptodown.com)
<buerohengst> na doll
<leszek> Rolfi: wenn du diese löschst ist der starter weg. Aber du musst auch schauen wo der den rest installiert hat und das dann entfernen
<buerohengst> mit dem paket haste dir jetzt vollgas selber ins bein geschossen
<buerohengst> Rolfi, ist das paket acroread installiert?
<Rolfi> leszek: /.local/share/applications ist leer
<leszek> uff dann hat es in /usr/share/applications reininstalliert ?
<Rolfi> buerohengst: Wie stelle ich das fest?
<dadrc> /.local/share/applications sollte es so nicht geben
<dadrc> höchstens ~/.local/share/applications, das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied
<buerohengst> Rolfi, apt-cache policy acroread
<Rolfi> dadrc: Den Ordner gibt es, ist aber leer.
<Rolfi> buerohengst: acroread kann nicht gefunden werden. (mit apt-cache)
<leszek> dadrc: stimmt auch wieder xD
<deem> das is doch ne .deb datei? die müsste doch mit dpkg auftauchen
<jokrebel> warum sagt update/full-upgrade dass nicht zu aktualisieren da sein, aber Byobu zeigt hartnäckig ein rotes "2!"
<Rolfi> hab versucht, die Installation zu wiederholen. Geht auch nicht.
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: mal F5 gedrückt?
<buerohengst> Rolfi, installiere dir die Synpatic Paketverwaltung
<Rolfi> dadrc:  Die Tilde soll doch home-Verzeichnis bedeuten, oder?
<deem> Rolfi: schau mal in /opt
<deem> Rolfi: laut dem deb file installiert sich der Reader nach /opt/Adobe
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: ändert nichts
<deem> Rolfi: alternativ kannst du auch mal ein "dpkg -l | grep AdbeRdr" machen und schauen, ob das Paket da auftaucht, bzw wirklich so heißt
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: dann scheint dein byobu kaputt zu sein. Ich würde da eher apt trauen.
<Rolfi> deem: der dpkg Befehl läuft ohne Meldung so durch (kein Fehler, keine Antwort)
<deem> stimmt. mach mal "dpkg -l | grep adobereader-enu"
<Rolfi> in /opt gibt es den Ordner Adobe mit weiteren Ordnern darin .
<buerohengst> lösch den jetzt bloß nicht!!!!
<Kompliziert> servus 
<Kompliziert> wochenende hoch die hände? :D
<Rolfi> deem: Antowort: Adobe Reader allows you to view navigate and .....
<Kompliziert> ich habe ein problem mit zfs, welches nicht im mainline kernel ist 
<Kompliziert> ich habe die wahl zwischen mainline kernel bei dem meine dvb-s2 karte geht, oder ein stable kernel wo zfs geht, aber die SMI PCIe driver << nicht funktiionieren 
<deem> Rolfi: hau mal den ganzen output von dem befehl in einen pastebin
<deem> !paste > Rolfi 
<deem> !nopaste > Rolfi 
<deem> gnah
<deem> Rolfi: auf pastebin.com zb
<Frickelpit> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<deem> Frickelpit: danke. kann ich mal ein manual für den bot bekommen? :D
<Frickelpit> k1l: ^
<Rolfi> deem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24604635/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Kompliziert> nebenbei dachte ich das die stable versionen alle treiber der mainlines inne haben oder täusche ich mich?
<deem> Rolfi: wunderbar. dann jetzt bitte ein "sudo apt purge adobereader-enu:i386" und deine probleme sollten behoben sein
<deem> Rolfi: danach kannst du dann den adobe reader aus den offiziellen quellen nehmen. der funktioniert wenigstens ;)
<buerohengst> schön hier die 9er version mit allen sicherheitslücken der letzten 5 jahre?
<deem> buerohengst: is das nicht eh die letzte offizielle version für linux?
<buerohengst> installiert man vielleicht besser die aktuelle über PoL
<Rolfi> deem: Es wurde ne Menge entfernt. Danke! 
<deem> Rolfi: gerne
<Rolfi> buerohengst: Ich habe mir einen neuen Drucker gekauft. Leider druckt der kein pdf. Die Hotline von Brother hat mir geraten
<buerohengst> soll ich jetzt lachen???
<deem> buerohengst: ich kenne dieses PoL nicht. du kannst ja ab hier übernehmen ;)
<Rolfi> von http://adobe-reader.de.uptodown.com/ubuntu  den Reader zu installieren.
<le_bot> Title: Adobe Reader 9.5.3 für Ubuntu - Download auf Deutsch (at adobe-reader.de.uptodown.com)
<buerohengst> deem, Play On Linux … dieses wine gedöhns hat 'nen installier für adobe reader dc dabei
<buerohengst> Rolfi, dein brother drucker druckt unter linux nicht?
<Rolfi> Ja, alles außer pdf.
<Rolfi> Korrektur:
<Rolfi> Er druckt alles, nur nicht pdf
<Rolfi> Soll ein 64bit  Problem sein.
<buerohengst> Rolfi, er druckt also keine PDF-Dokumente aus dem von dir unter Linux verwendeten PDF-Betrachter
<koegs> und wie hast du probiert ein pdf zu drucken und was genau hat da nicht funktioniert?
<Rolfi> Ja
<Kompliziert> https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechnoTrend_TT-budget_S2-4200_Twin << das ist die karte. die läuft mit dem mainline ubuntu kernel 4.7rc7 sowie allen höheren mainlines. aber der stable ubuntu 4.8 oder sonst einen wird die karte nicht erkannt, das verstehe ich nicht.
<le_bot> Title: TechnoTrend TT-budget S2-4200 Twin - LinuxTVWiki (at www.linuxtv.org)
<buerohengst> Rolfi, ist der Drucker als Standarddrucker eingerichtet?
<Rolfi>  Ich verwende den Dokumentenbetrachter 3.18.2, wie er mit Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ausgeliefert wird.
<Rolfi> Offenbar ist das Problem bei Brother bekannt. Deshalb empfehlen sie den Umstieg auf Adobe.
<Kompliziert> ist auch billiger, als das selber zu korrigieren Rolfi und macht keinen profit :D
<buerohengst> Rolfi, funktioniert das drucken einer pdf denn bspw. von einem terminal aus?
<buerohengst> Rolfi, cd zu/deinem/pdfdokument/
<buerohengst> lp deine.pdf
<Rolfi> lp: Error - no default destination available.
<buerohengst> dann ist dein brother wohl nicht als standarddrucker eingerichtet
<Rolfi> korrekt. Soeben nachgeholt. (als Vorgabe eingestellt)
<Rolfi> Druck von pdf aus Terminal geht!
<buerohengst> ok, dann hat evince als pdf-betrachter irgendein™ problem … wird sich finden lassen
<Rolfi> Leute, das wars! Evince druckt.
<buerohengst> ok … manchmal ist es auch so einfach
<Rolfi> Nein, leider nicht, tut mir leid, Das Blatt ist leer. Entshculdigung, zu früh gefreut
<Rolfi> buerohengst: Von wo bzw. wie  installiere ich Adobe korrekt?
<buerohengst> Rolfi, im idealfall installierst du das gar nicht
<Rolfi> In Software Center ist es nicht.
<buerohengst> dein problem dürfte das hier sein https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/1661760
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1661760 “Evince does not print pdf.” : Bugs : evince package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Rolfi> Dann ist die Auskunft der Brother-Hotline, der Fehler sei bekannt, ja korrekt.
<buerohengst> als alternative nimmt man dann aber keinen hoffnungslos veralteten adobe reader
<buerohengst> das teil ist 'ne wandelnde sicherheitslücke
<buerohengst> installiere entweder Atril oder QPDFView
<buerohengst> Rolfi, und wenn dich irgendein Support auf Fremdquellen verweist, die ein potentielles Sicherheitsproblem sein können, frag vorher einfach nach
<buerohengst> dann passiert so ein mist wie mit dem paket auch nicht
<Rolfi> Danke für den Hinweis! Da scheint es aber noch ein ganz anderes Problem zu geben:
<Rolfi> Die Installation von atril vom Software Center stoppt genauso wie vorher Adobe und geht nicht weiter.
<buerohengst> Rolfi, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y ; sudo apt-get install -f
<buerohengst> etwaige fehlermeldungen wieder ins paste
<Rolfi> buerohengst: viel passiert, aber keine Fehler. In Unity ist weiterhin der Button "Installation abwartend"
<buerohengst> wartet das software center zufällig irgendwo auf eine passworteingabe?
<Rolfi> Im Software Center wird Atril noch mit Button "installieren" angezeigt.
<buerohengst> ich seh schon, funktioniert auch nach jahren immer noch total geil dieses software center
<buerohengst> :\
<Rolfi> tut mir Leid, wie kann ich das feststellen?
<buerohengst> keine ahnung, ich habe dieses software center zum selbstschutz nie verwendet
<Rolfi> kann schon sein, daß das System auf ein Passwort wartet. Aber wo eingeben?
<buerohengst> versteckt sich vielleicht irgendwo ein kleines fenster?
<DaVu> Wenn da ein Passwort verlangt wird, meldet sich das System eigentlich mit einem entsprechend großem Fenster
<Kompliziert> wie prüfe ich denn ob  pcie smi im kernel driver enthalten sind?
<Rolfi> DaVu: Eigentlich. Offenbar bei mir nicht. Wie komme ich da raus?
<Rolfi> Neustart?
<DaVu> keine Ahnung...muss erstmal nachlesen was genau dein Problem ist. Habe gerade auf die schnelle nur die letzten paar Zeilen gelesen
<DaVu> Rolfi: geht es bei dir noch um die Entfernung von dem Adobe oder die Tatsache, dass das Softwarecenter fest sitzt?
<Rolfi> DaVu: Softwarecenter
<Rolfi> Vermutung: Passwortaufforderung erscheint nicht.
<koegs> Kompliziert: basename -s ".ko" $(find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -type f -name "*.ko")  | grep smi
<Kompliziert> danke scheint nicht enthalten zu sein
<Kompliziert> deshalb funktioniert die tv karte nicht
<Kompliziert> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/drivers/media/pci/smipcie <<< kann ich das kompilieren oder so? koegs 
<le_bot> Title: linux/drivers/media/pci/smipcie at master · torvalds/linux · GitHub (at github.com)
<koegs> Kompliziert: welchen kernel hast du laufen?
<koegs> und welche ubuntu-version?
<Kompliziert> ubuntu 16.02 lts 
<Kompliziert> 16.04
<DaVu> Rolfi: sorry, da bin ich gerade auch überfragt. Ich würde versuchen zu schauen, welcher Process das genau ist und ggf. versuchen den zu killen
<buerohengst> Rolfi, kannst du die fenster des software centers schließen?
<DaVu> Ist zwar die Holzhammer-Methode, aber vielleicht hilft es
<Kompliziert> 4.10.0-21-generic #23~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue May 2 12:57:17 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux 
<Rolfi> ja.
<buerohengst> Rolfi, danach im terminal ein:$ sudo apt-get install atril
<koegs> Kompliziert: auf nem standard 16.04.2 gibt es aber smipcie
<Kompliziert> mir ist aufgefallen das er bei mir etwas von 16.04.1 sagt
<Kompliziert> keine ahnugn wieso
<Kompliziert> 16.04.1-Ubuntu
<Kompliziert> obwohl ich 16.04.2 installiert habe ursprünglich
<koegs> wirst du wohl irgendwie hingkriegt haben, genauso wie nen 4.10er Kernel ohne smipcie ins system zu bringen
<Kompliziert> ok dann muss ich das fixen
<Kompliziert> gibt es einen command mit dem ich direkt einen bestimmten kernel rebooten kann ohne in der grub zu spielen?
<Kompliziert> sitze momentan via ssh am server
<Rolfi> buerohengst: Atril installiert. PDF gedruckt, allerdings sehr klein (Vielleicht ne Einstellung in Atril)
<Kompliziert> ich würde gerne mal gucken ob der mainline kernel 4.7rc7 tatsächlich 16.04.2 dastehen hat
<Rolfi> Wie krieg ich den Button in Unity von der missglückten Installtion weg?
<buerohengst> Rolfi, der kann skalierung beim druckauftrag, musste halt mal in den einstellungen schauen
<Rolfi> kein Problem.
<koegs> Kompliziert: die ausgabe von lsb_release hat nix mit dem kernel zu tun
<buerohengst> Rolfi, welchen "button" meinst du denn jetzt genau?
<koegs> ist egal welchen kernel du bootest
<Rolfi> Mich beunruhigt mehr das Software Center.
<buerohengst> Rolfi, du musst das software center ja nicht benutzen
<Rolfi> Der Button mit einem Verlaufsanzeiger in Unity, der zuvor "auf Installation wartend" hieß, jetzt aber keinen Namen mehr hat und nichts tut
<Rolfi> Einfach Neustart?
<buerohengst> Rolfi, spätestens damit sollte sich das fenster erldigt haben
<Rolfi> Okay. meld mich wieder. Danke soweit!
<Rolfi> buerohengst: Meld mich nur noch mal, um Danke zu sagen.
<Kompliziert> habs gerade gemerkt, als ich am terminal war und geschaut habe, steht klar 16.04.2 lts tty da. koegs 
<buerohengst> Rolfi, dafür nicht
<Rolfi> Button nach Neustart verschwunden. Alles okay.
<Rolfi> Schönes Wochenende!
<buerohengst> ebenso!
<Kompliziert> habe meinen 4.7rc7 kernel gestart und siehe da der command von dir zeigt mir smipcie 
<Kompliziert> welchen kernel hast du denn installiert bei dir koegs? den mainline habe ich über dpkg -i installiert und die stables mit apt-get install linux-image .... 
<koegs> Kompliziert: ich habe den kernel, welcher bei der installation mitgeliefert wird und durch apt aktualisiert wird
<koegs> also 4.4.x
<Kompliziert_> sorry koegs mein browser hängt, musste neues fenster öffnen. kannst mir kurz kopieren, was du mir geschrieben hast?
<koegs> Kompliziert: ich habe den kernel, welcher bei der installation mitgeliefert wird und durch apt aktualisiert wird
<Kompliziert_> also 4.4?
<koegs> je nachdem, 4.4 oder 4.8, kommt auf den rechner an und wann ich installiert habe
<koegs> aber sowohl der 4.4er als auch der 4.8er aus dem ubuntu-repo haben smipcie
<Kompliziert_> aber kann doch nicht sein, das ich 4.8 bei mir installiere und smipcie fehlt 
<koegs> kommt halt drauf an woher du den installierst
<Kompliziert_> ka woher ich habe einfach das über apt-get install gemacht
<Kompliziert_> denke das kommt von der ubuntu repo
<koegs> gute ausgangslage, nicht wissen woher der installierte kernel kommt...
<Kompliziert_> naja ich habe nichts eingetragen, und da sollte doch mit apt-get nur ubuntu interne repos genutzt werden oder nicht?
<Kompliziert_> falls nicht, muss ich da ja etwas ändern
<koegs> weiss ich ob du dir drittquellen oder ähnliches geholt hast
<jokrebel> normal schon
<koegs> hier kriegst du den normalen 4.8er Kernel für 16.04: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<le_bot> Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> also außer: siehe koegs 
<Kompliziert_> alos einfach den sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04   << befehl nehmen und gut ist?
<koegs> wenn es ein server ist
<Kompliziert_> jap ist ein server
<jokrebel> wir wissen ja nicht, was (angeblich nicht) gefummelt wurde
<Kompliziert_> ich könnte ja mal meine sourcelist posten
<jokrebel> könnte ein Anfang sein
<Kompliziert_> ich habe für mein sat>ip server tvheadend hinzugefügt ja
<jokrebel> und wer soll nun wissen, was das alles abändert?
<Kompliziert_> die war in etc/?
<jokrebel> hm?
<deem> Kompliziert_: /etc/apt/source.list und /etc/apt/source.list.d/*
<Kompliziert_> https://pastebin.com/jPaCQe4k << source.list
<le_bot> Title: source.list - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<deem> da sind ja schon 3 ppas drin
<jokrebel> da alleine mal die letzten vier Zeilen sind schon mal was "fremdes"
<Kompliziert_> in der list.d stehen die selben dinge drinne, bis darauf, das noch mythtv dabei ist
<jokrebel> aber "alles Ubuntu Standard" ;-)
<koegs> und warum überhaupt ein zfs ppa...
<Kompliziert_> klar, zumindestens deren pakete :D die andre ppa´s sind ja nur addons :D
<Kompliziert_> die zfs ppa habe ich drinne, weil ich versucht habe in den mainline kernel zfs zum laufen zu bringen
<Kompliziert_> dann habe ich gelesen, das man mit absicht darauf verzichtet das in den mainline aufzunehmen
<Kompliziert_> außerdem war da noch was mit hohen kernels die kein zfs nativ von ubuntu unterstützten
<deem> wieso überhaupt ein mainline kernel?
<koegs> halten wir also fest, zfs ist in den standard-repos, smipcie ist im standard-kernel... beides hast du ersetzt und wunderst dich waru es nicht geht
<Kompliziert_> der mainline kernel war ein zufall, da läuft meine pc tuner card mit
<Kompliziert_> https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechnoTrend_TT-budget_S2-4200_Twin << da stand es läuft ab 4.7 
<le_bot> Title: TechnoTrend TT-budget S2-4200 Twin - LinuxTVWiki (at www.linuxtv.org)
<Kompliziert_> ergo habe ich 4.7 installiert, ob es mainline oder nicht war, war mir nicht bekannt zu dem zeitpuznkt
<Kompliziert_> wenn der tv tuner direkt out of the box gefunden worden wäre, hätte ich gar nicht erst mit kernels angefangen
<Kompliziert_> wenn ich jetzt einen kernel.deb aus der offiziellen repo runterlade und installiere, sollte doch smipcie wieder dabei sein oder nicht?
<jokrebel> dann aber zu behaupten, es wäre alles Standard ...
<Kompliziert_> blöde frage, wenn smipcie schon bei 4.4 dabei ist, wieso wird dann meine tv karte nicht erkannt? 
<deem> Kompliziert_: weil der treiber vielleicht nicht im kernel drin ist
<jokrebel> klar kann man sich alle möglichen ppas oder .deb's reinquetschen. Nur ist es dann halt kein normales Ubuntu mehr ;-)
<Kompliziert_> das ist wohl wahr jokrebel. sind allerdings auch nicht alle pakete dabei die man bräuchte
<Kompliziert_> wie zb veracrypt etc pp
<Kompliziert_> also was mache ich jetzt am besten? 
 * jokrebel würde erst mal alle PPAs mit ppa-purge entfernen und auch die anderen Fremdquellen deaktivieren und hoffen, dass dann ein definierter Systemzustand wiederhergestellt werden kann mittels update/full-upgrade/reboot
<Kompliziert_> ok
<jokrebel> vorher natürlich Backup!
<Kompliziert_> kurze frage, wenn ich jetzt wieder den original kernel starte 4.4 glaube, müsste dann nicht smipcie vorhanden sein. der konnte ja nicht vom kernel entfernt werden oder?
<Kompliziert_> ich werde den mal ebend booten und gucken ob im 4.4 überhaupt smipcie enthalten war
<Kompliziert_> tatsächlich ist der smipcie im original ausgeliferten ubuntu enthalten
<uniCATx> auf der Seite xfce-look.org funktioniert install-button nicht, Grund: Firefox weiß nicht, wie diese Adresse geöffnet werden soll, da eines der folgenden (ocs) kein registriertes Protokoll oder in diesem Kontext nicht erlaubt ist
<uniCATx> wie kann ich das Problem beseitigen. danke.
<Kompliziert_> so dann hab ich mal alle fremdquellen entfernt, habe update/full-upgrade und reboot gemacht
<Kompliziert_> jetzt brauche ich 4.8 mit funktionierenden smipcie 
<Kompliziert_> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04   << wenn ich das eingebe sagt er befehl nicht funden
<Kompliziert_> gefunden
<jokrebel> zeig das mal komplett
<Kompliziert_> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04  sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 : Befehl nicht gefunden.
<Kompliziert_> bitteschön jokrebel 
<jokrebel> zwei mal?
<Kompliziert_> nö das eine ist das was ich eingebe
<Kompliziert_> und dann kommt das andere dahinter
<Kompliziert_> 1x eingegeben und 1x als fehler
<jokrebel> ich hätte gerne die Ein- und die Ausgabe die Du im Terminal hast komplett "nogepastet" gesehn
<Kompliziert_> ich glaube der kommt mit --install recommand nicht klar
<Kompliziert_> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04   <<< enter 
<jokrebel> Hintergrund: oft ist sowas nur ein kleiner Tippfehler
<Kompliziert_> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 : Befehl nicht gefunden. << ausgabe
<jokrebel> !pasten
<jokrebel> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Kompliziert_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24605155/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Kompliziert_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A16.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support << habe ich von hier kopiert
<le_bot> Title: Kernel/LTSEnablementStack - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> kennt der sudo vielleicht schon har nicht?
<jokrebel> gar
<Kompliziert_> türlich kennt der sudo
<jokrebel> vermutung oder geprüft
<Kompliziert_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24605160/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Kompliziert_> geprüft
<Kompliziert_> denke die zeile ist falsch
<Kompliziert_> der tut auch --install recomm... .nicht autocompleten
<jokrebel> versuchs mal mit apt (ohne -get) ... und ggf. vorher mit dauerhaft root werden per sudo -i
<jokrebel> und dann auch schaun ob die rootrechte klappen - siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo/
<le_bot> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Kompliziert_> sudo apt: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<jokrebel> klingt erst mal weiterhin als recht zerfrickelt Dein "Ubuntu"
<Kompliziert_> also mit sudo kann ich services starten
<Kompliziert_> ohne sudo nicht
<Kompliziert_> E: Ungültige Operation  install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<Kompliziert_> so das kommt jetzt ohne sudo als root
<Kompliziert_> mit apt ohne get
<Kompliziert_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24605176/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Kompliziert_> probiere doch mal die zeile bei dir aus jokrebel ... also bei mir mag er anscheind die syntax überhaupt nicht
<deem> Kompliziert_: das gibt's ja auch nicht. es gibt nur "--no-install-recommends"
<deem> Kompliziert_: wenn ich das von dir kopiere, bekomme ich auch ein "command not found". da ist irgendwas mit deinen leerzeichen kaputt
<Kompliziert_> das hatte ich davor
<Kompliziert_> deem
<Kompliziert_> es ist einfach via ssh 
<Kompliziert_> copy and paste von der seite
<Kompliziert_> direkt ins terminal
<Kompliziert_> wenn der command falsch ist, dann ist er auf der seite falsch
<Kompliziert_> dann brauche ich den richtigen command
<koegs> auf der seite ist der richtig, dann kannst du nicht kopieren
<Kompliziert_> kopiere den hier rein für mich
<koegs> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 
<Kompliziert_> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04
<Kompliziert_> sieht identisch aus
<Kompliziert_> wtf
<Kompliziert_> jetzt gehts oder was
<Kompliziert_> sehr merkwürdig 
<koegs> typischer fall von PEBKAC :)
<Kompliziert_> makieren strg+c und rechtsklick im terminal ist jetzt nicht so der hit
<Kompliziert_> keine ahnung was das jetzt wieder war
<Kompliziert_> nächstesmal werde ich einfach das command von hand eingeben 
<Kompliziert_> erstmal danke dafür
<Kompliziert_> diese dau´s sind überall 
<Kompliziert_> so mal ein neustart eingeleitet
<Kompliziert_> trommelwürbel
<Kompliziert_> danke an deem koegs und andere. hätte ich diese eine zeile als erstes gefunden, dann hätte ich mir viel zeit erspart. 
<Kompliziert_> nur habe ich auch nicht nach ltsenablementstack gesucht .... 
<Kompliziert> servus :D
<Kompliziert> jetzt wo ja die katastrophe behoben wurde, wollte ich fragen ob mir noch jemand mit zfs helfen kann. damit es nicht wieder eine katastrophe wird :D
<koegs> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Nicknack3> Hallo, ich hab vorhin festgestellt (UbuntuGnome1704), dass mein swap(2G) ausgelastet ist obwohl mein Ram(16G) nur zu einem Bruchteil belegt ist. Dadurch kam es nun dazu, dass meine Programme und das System extrem langsam reagiert haben. Woran kann sowas liegen bzw wie kann ich das verhindern?
<mrkramps> Nicknack3, swappiness reduzieren
<mrkramps> Nicknack3, ausgabe von:$ sysctl vm-swappiness
<Nicknack3> "sysctl: der Aufruf von stat für /proc/sys/vm-swappiness ist nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden"
<mrkramps> sry
<mrkramps> Nicknack3, ausgabe von:$ sysctl vm.swappiness
<Nicknack3> vm.swappiness = 60
<Nicknack3> ok hab was im wiki dazu gefunden
<mrkramps> echo "vm.swappiness = 1" | sudo tee /etc/sysctl.d/swappiness.conf
<Nicknack3> welcher Wert kann da empfohlen werden?
<Nicknack3> ok, sieht gut aus
<Nicknack3> danke
<mrkramps> neustart und das wird übernommen
<k1l> was hast du denn gemacht, dass 16GB ram + 2 gb swap genutzt wurden
<k1l> weil aus langeweile fängt der nicht an zu swappen
<debitux> k1l: naja scheinbar wurde der ram ja gar nicht erst ausgelastet
<Nicknack3> hab mit vlc nen film geguckt, mehr nicht, am ende waren 2gb ram und die ganze swap voll
<Rochvellon> bei 60 fängt Linux schon dann mit dem Auslagern an, wenn er noch lange nicht voll ist
<Rochvellon> aber bei nur 2GB RAM-Nutzung?
<mrkramps> wenn das system eine weile läuft
<mrkramps> nicht ungewöhnlich
<Nicknack3> system war 3std an, film lief ne std
<k1l> Rochvellon: ja eben, das klang nicht so wie "ich hab hier 10 VMs laufen und dann hat er ein bisschen geswappt".
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-20
<Psycho-Dad> Hallo kann mir jemand mit einem grub Problem helfen?
<Frickelpit> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Psycho-Dad> An was kann es liegen wenn das Grub Menü überhaupt nicht mehr erschein? Ich hab schon über die rescue cd versuch grub wieder nach /dev/sda zu installieren.
<Frickelpit> pack mal deine /etc/default/grub in einen paste
<Frickelpit> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Psycho-Dad> dauert etwas, muss erst wieder in rescue booten
<nagetier> Es ist aber nicht das "hidden-Menü", welches hier vermisst wird?
<Psycho-Dad> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Psycho-Dad> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Psycho-Dad> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<Psycho-Dad> GRUB_TIMEOUT=2
<Psycho-Dad> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<Psycho-Dad> Ansonsten ist alles auskommentiert
<Frickelpit> GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu eintragen, falls nicht vorhanden
<Frickelpit> danach grub einmal aktualisieren
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration/#Grub-Konfiguration-updaten
<le_bot> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Psycho-Dad> das wars
<Psycho-Dad> juhu, vielen Dank jungs :)
<Psycho-Dad> Wobei ich noch nicht verstehe, wie es einem mitten in der Nacht ohne Benutzeringriff die Config zerschießen kann
<Frickelpit> unattended-upgrades evtl.
<Frickelpit> weswegen man so einen Quark u.a. auch aus macht ;)
<Psycho-Dad> wahrscheinlich, da hat es wohl noch mehr zerschossen
<Psycho-Dad> dns auflösung funktioniert auch nicht mehr
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo! Hier ist Ubuntu 16.04 in Gebrauch. Wenn ich irgendwas per usb3 auf einen Stick, der mit ntfs formatiert ist, kopiere geht das mit ~30-35MB/s. Tue ist dasgleiche mit einem Stick mit ext4 passiert das mit 90-100MB/s. Ist die Ursache nur in dem angeblich 'schlechten' ntfs treiber von linux zu suchen?
<frostschutz> Lengsdorfer, ntfs3g ist durchaus lahm. ob das jetzt die alleinige ursache ist...
<Lengsdorfer> ja, habich auch überall gelesen. Ist das denn wirklich um diesen Faktor langsamer?
<frostschutz> die frage ist auch wie genau du das misst, es gibt ja auch noch dateisystemcaches usw.
<Lengsdorfer> ja, klar. ich hab hier mal größere Testreihen gemacht
<Lengsdorfer> also mit der Stoppuhr:)
<Lengsdorfer> anayway, thx
<Lengsdorfer> anyway
<frostschutz> Lengsdorfer, ntfs3g hat eine Option "big_writes" vielleicht nutzt das irgendwas. Keine Ahnung...
<Lengsdorfer> ahja, werd ich mal suchen, tx
<jokrebel> unfreie Dateisysteme sind halt unter Linux auch nur schwer performant zu betreiben
<jokrebel> liegt in der Natur der Dinge. Wenn man das nicht von der Pike auf weiß wie es gestrickt ist, kann man froh sein, wenn es findige Leute trotzdem schaffen, wenigstens überhaupt drauf zuzugreifen
<frostschutz> allein schon fuse (alle dateisystemoperationen durch den userspace umzuleiten) ist ein fieser overhead. selbst wenn die ntfs3g implementierung über alle zweifel erhaben wäre, könnte das von der Performanz nicht mit den Dateisystemen im Kernel mithalten
<uniCATx> könnte mir jemand erklären, was ein folgender Eintrag in sysctl.conf verursacht:
<uniCATx> # Improve cache management: vm.vfs_cache_pressure=50
<jokrebel> mit dem # voran vermutlich erst mal nichts ;-)
<uniCATx> ok. nehmen wir an # & : gibt es nicht. was dann?
<tomreyn> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sysctl/vm.txt
<tomreyn> dort nach "vfs_cache_pressure" suchen
<uniCATx> thx
<uniCATx> tomreyn, wenn ich den Standard-Wert von 100 auf 50 reduziere, wie wird sich das - bzw + auswirken. Weißt Du das vielleicht?
<uniCATx> Thema:SystemPerformance
<uniCATx> aber wie konkret? Das interessiert mich.
<uniCATx> im Moment merke ich gar nichts:)
<Frickelpit> "Decreasing vfs_cache_pressure causes the kernel to prefer to retain dentry and inode caches."
<uniCATx> wieso hat Deutsch nicht die Welt erobert?
<tomreyn> uniCATx: ich hab damit nopch nicht experimentiert, aber an sich steht das ja da. reduzierst du den wert, dann wird der kernel weniger stark versuchen den Speicher der für das Zwischenspeichern von Verzeichnissen und Inode-Objekten belegt wird wiederzugewinnen (um ihn für beliebige zwecke erneut vergeben zu können)
<uniCATx> tomreyn, also so gesehen, entlastet die Maßnahme den Kernel, und somit CPU, habe ich recht?
<tomreyn> uniCATx: ja, und gibt weniger speicher / zeit frei. wenn du sehr sehr viel mehr schnellen arbeitsspeicher hast als du jemals benötigst dann kann es sinn machen diesen wert zu reduzieren.
<tomreyn> das ist jetzt meine interpretation von dem gelesenen, wie gesagt, ich hab damit noch nciht experimentiert.
<tomreyn> der kommentar den du da mit gepostet hast lässt jedenfalls vermuten dass dessen autor das thema selbnst nicht so ganz durchdrungen hat.
<uniCATx> tomreyn, gelesen habe ich, dass sich die Maßnahme schon ab >= 4GB lohnt.
<tomreyn> aha ;)
<tomreyn> da sinternet ist groß, und es giobt viele menschen die basierend auf guten oder schlechtem oder mittlerem verständnis von dingen viele aussagen treffen. meiner erfahrung nach meistens die letzten beiden kategorien.
<uniCATx> und ich merke das bei CPU-Belastung eindeutig: FF (5TABs) + Chat + Taskmanager + xfce-Einstellungen 
<uniCATx> + 2 Terminalfenster und sysctl.conf in Bearbeitung und nur 8% CPU-Last
<uniCATx> das heißt was bei dual-core centrino 2GHz
<uniCATx> auch , und meine Quelle:
<uniCATx> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-xubuntu
<le_bot> Title: 10 things to do first in Xubuntu 16.04.x LTS Xenial Xerus - Easy Linux tips project (at sites.google.com)
<Conan179> guten tag zusammen, ich eine technische frage, kann ich einem interface per ifocnfig eine feste ipv6 vergeben? momentan lasse ich nur eine ipv4 fest vergeben.
<Frickelpit> Conan179: kleiner Blick in die manpage sollte helfen
<tomreyn> Conan179: das kannst du per network manager machen, falls du den benutzt, oder per /etc/network/interfaces, oder mit 'ip' (aus den iproute2 utilities) zur laufzeit. und wenn es gar nicht anders geht dann auch mit ipconfig.
<tomreyn> äääh s/ipconfig/ifconfig/
<tomreyn> sowas kommt davon wenn man zu viel mit windows rumbasteln muss.
<_moep_> Conan179: du musst dann noch ggf. die sysctl bearbeiten
<Conan179> das ist inzwischen kein problem mehr, ihc komme von ausen nur auf meine router vm aber nicht auf die vm wo meinen openvpn server laufen hat (vmware esxi)
<dreamon> Ich würde gerne noch ein zweites OS neben Ubuntu installieren. manjaro. Wenn ich das aber installiere auf einer eigenen Partition, dann geht mir grub2 kaputt. Ich will das manjaro luks verschlüsselt installieren. Grub ist auf /dev/sda. 
<dreamon> Vielleicht kennt jemand eine Lösung. Hab schon einiges Versucht vergeblich
<jokrebel> Es darf halt nur "einer" das "Master"Grub haben. Sprich: das 2te OS darf dann sein Grub eben nicht in den MBR platzieren. Wie das dann auch noch mit Verschlüsselung geht - keine Ahnung. (Aber eigentlich wohl auch eher ein Fall für den Manjaro Support)
<dreamon> jokrebel, "Master"Grub. jetzt wirds interessant. Das heißt ich lasse ubuntu im MBR wies bisher ist, und schreibe dann den "grub_2" in die Manjaro?
<dreamon> Ein grub ruft den anderen auf?
<jokrebel> genau. Das zweite Linux dann (entgegen der Standardempfehlung) in die Partition schreiben lassen. Allerdings ist dann zu beachten, dass man Zeitweise in das /Haupt-Grub-verwaltende) OS booten muss, um dort dann (u.A.) ein "update-grub" auszuführen. (Besonders nach neuen Kernels)
<jokrebel> nein
<jokrebel> generell ist "2 Linux auf einem Rechner" eher gefrickel
 * jokrebel hat zeitweise sogar 5 OS auf einer Kiste, da muss man dann aber schon aufpassen was man wie wann und wo macht
<dreamon> Ups. Interessant. Ursprünglich hätte ich gern auf meiner Externen USB3.0 HDD installiert und nur wenn ichs anstecke gebootet. Aber auch da hab ich dieses grub problem. Kann aber auch an manjaro liegen.
<jokrebel> und wie gesagt mag da LUKS noch eine zusätzlich Hürde darstellen
<dreamon> Da hast du recht. Darf ich fragen was du noch für OS installiert hast?
<jokrebel> naja - theoretisch möglich nur muss _dann_ auch noch das BIOS richtig eingestellt sein
<jokrebel> maximal nebenan
<Frickelpit> bei LUKS sollte man eh eine separate /boot-Partition nehmen. Und Manjaro ist ja so ein Arch Abkömmling, da ändert sich z.B. der Kernelname nicht.
<dreamon> Mit F12 kann ich das Bootlaufwerk bestimmen.
<tomreyn> solange du pro speichermedium nur ein linux installierst und das bios als 'bootmenü' verwenden kannst sollte das alles problemlos sein 
<jokrebel> ...solange man bei keinem Kernelupdate dann versehentlich das falsche Grub updatet...
<dreamon> Also manjaro auf usb hdd installieren und den bootlader auf dieses Laufwerk schreiben lassen. Dann mit F12 booten auf das USB laufwerk. 
<jokrebel> in der Theorie möglich, ja. Aber nach wie vor eigentlich kein Supportfall für #ubuntu
<dreamon> jokrebel, klar. Aber hilfreich. Danke
<uniCATx> wie kann es sein, dass mir Gdebi meldet: ocs-url-Paket schon vorhanden, und Synaptic kennt diesen Paket nicht?
<tomreyn> wie die namen schon nahelegen: gDEBi arbeitet mit debianpaketen, synAPTic mit apt-repositories. die haben ggf. ein unterschiedliches verständnis davon wie der systemstand ist, insbesondere wenn du manuell debianpakete installiert oder deinstalliert und seitdem nicht den paketquellen-cache aktualisiert hast.
<uniCATx> ups...
<uniCATx> jetzt verstehe ich dies und jenes...
<uniCATx> tomreyn, folgendes: 1. was muss ich tun, damit ich ocs-url unter sinaptic sehe 2. wo befindet sich eigentlich der DEB-Paket ocs-url und wie kann ich ihn verwenden?
<uniCATx> nachdem mir gDEBie eine Meldung sendet, der Paket ist irgendwo da, aber wo?
<uniCATx> das Paket
<Frickelpit> schau halt nach mit dpkg -L, was in dem Paket alles enthalten ist und wo es abgelegt wird.
<k1l_> uniCATx: was sagt denn "apt policy paketname"?
<uniCATx> N: Paket ocs-url kann nicht gefunden werden.
<k1l_> das gibts auch nicht im ubuntu repo
<uniCATx> dpkg -L sagt: dpkg-query: Paket »ocs-url« ist nicht installiert
<Frickelpit> wie heißt denn das Paket, was du installiert hast?
<uniCATx> k1l_, also synaptic kennt das Paket nicht, richtig?
<uniCATx> Frickelpit, osc-url
<k1l_> uniCATx: ich weiß nicht was du da wieder rumfummelst. aber das paket ist nicht im ubuntu repo. also wirst du da irgendwas runtergeladen haben manuell
<Frickelpit> uniCATx: dann schau mal genauer hin: 19:50    uniCATx | dpkg -L sagt: dpkg-query: Paket »ocs-url« ist nicht installiert
<Frickelpit> ocs != osc
<uniCATx> Frickelpit,  dpkg -L ocs-url
<uniCATx> sorry
<uniCATx> und wenn ich jetzt über gDEBi das Paket installiere, bekomme ich den Hinweis, das Paket ist schon da.
<k1l_> apt policy würde den auch auflisten, wenn es per .deb installiert wäre
<Frickelpit> Zeige mal dpkg -l ocs-* | grep ii
<uniCATx> Frickelpit, dpkg-query: Kein Paket gefunden, das auf ocs-* passt
<uniCATx> ok, dann installiere ich das Paket erneut
<uniCATx> bin dann gespannt
<Frickelpit> uniCATx: im Paket ist ein /usr/bin/ocs-url, schau mal nach, ob das bei dir da ist
<uniCATx> mach ich
<uniCATx> Frickelpit, nein, ist nichts da
<Frickelpit> Dann ist wohl das Paket nicht installiert.
<k1l_> dann nimm mal dpkg -i zum installieren
<k1l_> (wenn du es installieren willst)
<uniCATx> ja, da ich sonst themes und icons nicht automatisch von xfce-look.org installieren kann
<Frickelpit> die liegen doch meistens als Archiv vor, was man nur ins Homeverzeichnis kopieren/entpacken muss.
<k1l_> !xfce_themes
<le_bot> Informationen zu Xfce_Themes finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce_Themes
<uniCATx> k1l_, policy apt listet paket auf
<k1l_> nach dem install mit dpkg -i ?
<uniCATx> k1l_, Frickelpit https://paste.ubuntu.com/24612434/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> (weil eben hast du noch gesagt, dass apt policy das nicht auflistet)
<Frickelpit> uniCATx: das sieht schon besser aus
<uniCATx> super, beginne langsam zu schnallen. Vielen Dank!
<Frickelpit> uniCATx: Tipp, verzichte so gut es geht auf die händische Installation von Paketen und wenn, dann halt mit dpkg -i.
<uniCATx> Frickelpit, was ist mit "händisch" gemeint?
<tomreyn> ...frnn dfie erhalten niemals sicherheitsupdates und könne n zupaketkonflikten führen
<tomreyn> *denn die
<Frickelpit> uniCATx: .deb Pakete irgendwo runterladen
<uniCATx> Frickelpit, verstanden, aber das habe ich mit hilfe von gDEBi gemacht. Dachte, das System weiß, was er tut.
<k1l_> da muss aber schon irgendwas schiefgelaufen sein
<uniCATx> ok
<tomreyn> gdebi ist ne grafische oberfläche für die installation von .deb-paketen, sonst nix
<k1l_> aber trotzdem hat man immernoch die probleme der nicht automatisch aktualisierung und der nicht von ubuntu getesteten abhängigkeiten. und man weiß nicht, ob wirklich der code im paket ist, der drin sein soll
<tomreyn> also vorsicht mit gdebi und "dpkg -i"
<tomreyn> in fast allen fällen kommt man darum sehr gut drum herum.
<uniCATx> ups, ok, ich habe es aufgenommen.. und "gespeichert"
<tomreyn> wenn software nicht als teil von ubuntu oder wenigstens als PPA angeboten wird dann hat das oft seine gründe, und man sollte ggf. nach alternativen suchen.
<tomreyn> osalt.com und alternative.to helfen da ein bisschen, aber auch "apt-cache search"
<uniCATx> verstehe. habe viel gelernt. und es ging nur um die Aktivierung von dem INSTALL Knopf auf xfce-look
<uniCATx> to
<uniCATx> tomreyn, super. setze mit damit auseinander. thx.
<k1l_> uniCATx: theme entpackt man einfach in einen ordner und gut ist. siehe die verlinke wikiseite
<tomreyn> viel erfolg ;)
<uniCATx> k1l_, mache ich
<uniCATx> tomreyn, besonders die osalt seite ist great. ich habe mich von commerz schon vor jahren distanziert. nach solch eine seite habe ich schon seit langem gesucht. vielen dank.
<Haraldo>  /exit
<Conan179> nabend. ich möchte meinem openvpn server gern beibringen das alle geräte die sich mit ihm verbinden eine globale ipv4 und ipv6 bekommen. Soweit so gut, aber wen ich bekomme keine ipv6 verbindungen hin, alle test schlagen fehl. per tcpdump sehe ich das ich bis zu meiner routervm (vomware excsi innstallation) aber nicht von der vauf die vm wo openvpn drauf läuft. von meinem /64 vergabe möchte ich /80 an die openvpn vm weiter
<Conan179> alle vms haben eine globale feste ipv6 die ohne probleme laufen, ich verstehe nicht, warum es nicht geht -.- kann mir jemand einen tipp geben?
#ubuntu-de 2017-05-21
<jokrebel> guten Morgen, wo nimmt Byobu die Information her, dass Updates anstehen und wie wird das wann ausgelesen?
<jokrebel> Habe gerade wieder mal Updates ausgeführt; aber obwohl alle abgearbeitet wurden steht da wieder mal noch ein rot hinterlegtes "3!"
<jokrebel> Normal verschwindet das immer nach einspielen der Updates. Aber manchmal steht das dann trotzdem noch da. Selbst ein erneutes aufrufen von "update/full-upgrade" bringt da dann nichts.
<jokrebel> viertel Stunde später immer noch :-/
<jokrebel> noch immer werden fälschlicherweise 3 anstehende Updates von Bayobu gemeldet
<Linux-Fan> wie erstelle ich ein symlink  von boot/initrd.img-3.16.0-33-generic in das verzeichnis /
<dadrc> mit ln
<Linux-Fan> dadrc> habe es gelöst danke
<uniCATx>  kann ich die Themes Farbe beeinflussen? z.B. Farbe der Verzeichnisse.
<uniCATx> Menda-Dark hat standardmäßig grün definiert
<uniCATx> ich hätte aber lieber blau
<jokrebel> was ist Menda-Dark? Welches Ubuntu? Welcher Desktop?
<uniCATx> xubuntu 16.04 
<uniCATx> aber die frage ist allgemein: Kann ich die Farbe der Verzeichnisse beeinflussen?
<jokrebel> warum sollte die Frage allgemein sein? Das ist doch total von der Version und der benutzten Oberfläche abhängig
<jokrebel> Themeeinstellungen -farben werden normal im GUI selbst definiert
<Lengsdorfer> also in mate gibt es bei /usr/share/Icons/.. diverse Icons, auch solche für Verzeichnisse. Vermutlich muss man die Bilddateien entsprechend 'umfärben', wenn man Verzeichnisse explizit in pink haben will.
<jokrebel> je nach Desptopenvironment kann vielleicht sogar in den Themeeinstellungen an den Farben geschraubt werden
<mrkramps> des gui-themes ja, der icons nicht
<jokrebel> ändern des Themes verändert oft auch die Icons (meist aber halt nicht beliebig und tiefer änderbar)
<sdx23> uniCATx: Verzeichnisse haben keine Farbe.
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-14
<p01nt3r> guten morgen. meine leisten und die Schreibtischdateien werden seit heute morgen nicht mehr angezeigt. hdd-led leuchtet permanent
<p01nt3r> lol jetzt gerade ist alles wieder aufgetaucht - sah sehr merkwürdig aus
<p01nt3r> hdd-led leuchtet weiterhin permanent
<p01nt3r> eben ist die led ausgegangen - ???
<p01nt3r> zweimal neu gestartet gerade, alles wieder gut. strange.
<ciaro> Hey Leute. Kann man seiner Tastatur unter Kubuntu 17.10 vielleicht irgendwie eigene Tastenkombinationen für bestimmte Zeichen (z.B. ɲ oder ɾ) hinzufügen? Die Tastaturbelegung selbst soll schon Deutsch bleiben, ich möchte wie gesagt nur ein paar zusätzliche Zeichen hinzufügen.
<ppq> ciaro, würde dir die compose-taste empfehlen. kannst du bspw. auf die caps-lock taste legen
<ppq> ciaro, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sonderzeichen/#Kombinationstaste-Compose-Key
<le_bot> Title: Sonderzeichen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> ciaro, für ɲ könntest du eine tastenabfolge compose - j - n festlegen
<ppq> mal als beispiel :)
<ppq> https://www.x.org/releases/X11R7.7/doc/libX11/i18n/compose/en_US.UTF-8.html
<le_bot> Title: Xlib Compose Keys for en_US.UTF-8 (at www.x.org)
<ppq> das sind die standard-tastenabfolgen
<ciaro> Danke, ppq. :)
<Bolvaron> Hey ihr, ich hab im Prozessor nur VT-X möglich, VT-D funktioniert nicht. Kann ich trotzdem in Vmware player die Leistung zum Zocken erwarten oder sollte ich dann doch parallel installiertes Windows behalten?
<Fuchs> Windows, egal was der Rechner unterstuetzt
<Fuchs> es ist immer eine schlechtere Performance, wenn eine Schicht dazwischen ist
<Bolvaron> wollte halt eigentlich windows komplett ersetzen, da mein PC schon ordentlich power hat
<k1l_> ich bin nach wie vor für dualboot
<Fuchs> Bolvaron: davon rate ich ab
<Fuchs> selbst wenn VMWare alles durchreichen koennte, was es nicht kann, laufen dann da zwei Betriebssysteme im Hintergrund die Leistung fressen
<Bolvaron> geht mir nich tum shooter sondern mehr um MMO und RTS (Starcraft 2 und FF XIV)
<Fuchs> siehe oben 
<nagetier> mit VT-d würde ich es darauf ankommen lassen.. aber ob das wirklich vollendet problemfrei läuft, ist noch eine andere Frage
<ring0> Bolvaron, probier es einfach aus. wenn es dir reicht, reicht es. wenn nicht, dualboot
<Bolvaron> ich bin gerade auf dem Weg, die beiden games zu ziehen, mal sehen...
<Bolvaron> VT-d macht er leider nicht, nur VT-x
<Bolvaron> und ff xiv über wine hab ich getestet... nicht machbar
<Bolvaron> winetricks iss offensichtlich nicht für 64-bit ausgelegt, denn er kann manches nicht installieren
<Rochvellon> für WINE-Sachen gibt es PlayOnLinux
<ring0> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=11717 sieht auch eher gut aus, mit der richtigen wine version
<le_bot> Title: WineHQ - Final Fantasy XIV (at appdb.winehq.org)
<Bolvaron> ja, hab ich gesehen, aber auch da macht er nicht mit. Wollte es mit Wine-Staging machen, aber das erkennt er nicht an, weil sie für 18.04 noch nicht ausgestattet sind
<ring0> und playonlinux?
<nagetier> Bolvaron: setzt ein Dual-Boot auf, das nervt weit weniger
<Bolvaron> playonlinux hat keine schriftarten dafür, hab ich das gefühl
<nagetier> -weit
<Bolvaron> naja, ich hab mal gehört, wer sachen unter linux machen will, braucht geduld
<nagetier> das geht aber über die Fähigkeiten hinaus, IMHO
<nagetier> wenn die HW nicht vollständig mitspielt
<nagetier> oder besser gesagt die Kombination
<nagetier> wenn du dich allerdings mit jedem Spiel erneut herumschlagen möchtest, ok, mache das :)
<Bolvaron> sind ja erstma nur 2
<Bolvaron> klar wäre dualboot leichter, aber hey, ich arbeite im Callcenter,ich mag es nicht immer nur einfach und simpel
<nagetier> mag hier niemand, will ich mal behaupten
<Bolvaron> wenns über Vmware funzt wäre es aber etwas, was ich machen würd
<Bolvaron> vorerst
<nagetier> klar, ich auch.. berichte dann mal :)
<Bolvaron> kann ich ein laufwerk dass unter linux eingebunden ist, über vmware ansteuern?
<ring0> schön jeden einzelnen fehler von wine googlen und gegenwirken kann auch zum erfolg führen. durchaus :)
<nagetier> Bolvaron: Spiele, aktuelle, unter Linux, wie auch immer, ist leider noch immer ein Krampf, und wird es auch bleiben.. oder sie läuft nativ (IMHO)
<nagetier> *laufen
<nagetier> und dann kann man wahrscheinlich sogar Vorteile erwarten, aber auch erst dann
<ring0> Bolvaron, jo sowas geht. kannst auch virtualbox statt vmware mal testen, ist auch in den normalen paketquellen
<Bolvaron> virtualbox soll nicht ganz so toll sein wenn es um spiele und hardwarefunktionen geht
<ring0> stimmt nicht
<ring0> teste einfach die ganzen sachen und vertrau nicht auf hören sagen :)
<Bolvaron> ich bekomm meine physikalischen Disks nicht eingehängt in VMware weil ich es dazu als root starten soll...
<nagetier> niemals!
<Bolvaron> das zeigt er mir an, dass er es sonst nicht einbinden kann, und ich weiß dass man programme nie als root startet
<Bolvaron> maximal im Terminal via Sudo
<nagetier> das sollte sich doch über Dateirechte regeln lassen, oder nicht?
<nagetier> oder indem das Laufwerk halt nicht im Host eingebunden wird
<Bolvaron> wollte halt die daten von FFXIV direkt von meiner Windows - HDD ziehen
<Bolvaron> virtual box erlaubt mir nur 256MB Grafikspeicher zu nutzen, das iss nicht gut
<ring0> Bolvaron, das ist nicht was du denkst
<ring0> letzter post: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?p=384083&sid=c62efd946aa4beef5715847b9eceab21#p384083
<le_bot> Title: virtualbox.org • View topic - Reason behind the 256MB vram limit (at forums.virtualbox.org)
<Bolvaron> okay, man merkt mir den Anfänger an...
<ring0> macht ja nix
<Bolvaron> in 4 minuten weiß ich ob die VM sinn macht
<nagetier> 4 minuten sind strange
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-15
<doev> Hallo
<doev> währende einem "apt-get upgrade" ist mir die Netzwerkverbindung abgebrochen. Es zeigt mir an, dass alle Updates installiert wurden. Beim Abbruch wurden gerade Bootimages generiert. Kann ich jetzt noch was prüfen?
<Frickelpit> doev: Wenn es beim Download abgebrochen ist, dann einfach nochmal ausführen, danach braucht apt keine Verbindung mit dem Netz.
<Frickelpit> Warst du währenddessen per SSH verbunden?
<doev> freakyy, ja, leider habe ich kein "screen" benutzt.
<doev> Frickelpit, ...
<doev> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  37M Mai 15 10:45 initrd.img-4.4.0-124-generic
<doev> könnte das beschädigt sein?
<Frickelpit> mh, zur Not einfach nochmal ein update-initramfs laufen lassen
<Frickelpit> hier unter 17.10 ist das initrd 51M groß
<Frickelpit> Hängt aber auch davon ab, wie du das komprimierst, default nimmt der gzip
<doev> also die Prüfsumme hat sich geändert, aber was heißt das schon.
<hispeed> Hi, ich habe 18.04 installiert und konnte per SSH darauf zugreifen. Nun habe ich die virtuelle maschine heruntergefahren und wieder hochgefahren. Leider kann ich nun nicht mehr darauf zugreiffen via SSH.
<hispeed> ich hatte den Server noch nie neu gestartet nach meinem wissen. Passwörter sind korrekt. über den Host kann ich mich mit dem root einloggen.
<ppq> hispeed, das klingt als ob der ssh-service nicht hochgekommen ist. was komisch ist, eigentlich sollte das automatisch passieren. geht es nach einem     sudo service ssh start
<ppq> ?
<hispeed> der status is grün und OK
<hispeed> ppq ich verstehe das definitiv auch nicht was jetzt wieder los ist.
<Frickelpit> Was sagt denn ssh, wenn du ihn zwingst mehr output zu zeigen?
<Frickelpit> ssh -vvv
<hispeed> muss in /etc/ssh/sshd_config etwas gemacht werden?
<Frickelpit> Nein, nur wenn du die Anmeldung per Passwort deaktivieren willst
<hispeed> ok also er zeigt mir an bei deinem befehl usage: ssh und listet dann die möglichkeiten auf
<Frickelpit> der Befehl ist ja auch noch nicht vollständig
<Frickelpit> da fehlt noch dein user@host
<Frickelpit> Wie versuchst du per SSH an die Büchse zu kommen?
<hispeed> natürlich weiss ich nicht wie ich ein @ mache via esxi host-fenster :(
<Frickelpit> Alt + 64 auf dem Ziffernblock
<hispeed> geht leider nicht...
<Frickelpit> du kannst dir auch eine ~/.ssh/config anlegen und dort den Host definieren, dann sparst du dir das mit dem @
<Frickelpit> Host foo
<Frickelpit>   HostName IP-Adressse hier eintragen
<Frickelpit>   User foo
<Frickelpit> dann mit ssh foo die Verbindung aufbauen
<Frickelpit> (entsprechend auf deine Zwecke angepasst)
<hispeed> muss ich das nicht in /etc/ssh/sshd_config definieren?
<Frickelpit> Nein, da wird der Dienst konfiguriert
<hispeed> ~/.ssh/config <- das verzeichnis?!? wo liegt das
<Frickelpit> ~ ist dein Home-Verzeichnis
<Frickelpit> ergo wäre das dann /home/foo/.ssh/config
<Frickelpit> die Datei existiert aber nicht, die musst du erst anlegen
<hispeed> und was hat die config für eine endung? cnf?
<Frickelpit> keine
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH/#ssh-config
<le_bot> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hispeed> der ordner .ssh wie lege ich den an?
<ghostcube> bist du sicher dass du einen server bedienen solltest?
<Frickelpit> hispeed: Wenn du fragst, wie man einen Ordner anlegt, hoffe ich, dass der Server nicht irgendwo draußen steht
<hispeed> er steht noch nicht draussen ;=), ja keine angst bis jetzt ging alles gut. ghostcube ja sonst lerne ich ja nichts neues.
<Frickelpit> hispeed: entweder per Konsole mit mkdir oder in deiner grafischen Oberfläche am Client im Dateimanager
<hispeed> ja und warum ein punkt vorne drann?
<hispeed> dir
<Frickelpit> weil das ein verstecktes Verzeichnis ist
<ghostcube> versuchst du von nem windows rechner auf nen linux host mit dortigem installierten virtuellen ubuntu server zuzugreifen?
<hispeed> ja ghostcube, bei CentOS hatte ich in den letzten 2 Jahren noch nie ein Problem, damit.
<hispeed> pfsense, elasticsearch, emby usw. läuft alles auch seit jahren und esxi auch ;=) ein wenig wissen ist schon vorhanden nur habe ich immer mit linux komische dinge die wohl sonst niemand hat. genauso ein weiteres problem ist bei 18.04 server kann der hostname nicht so einfach gewechslet werden wie in den tutorials beschrieben wird. der wird beim restart immer wieder überschrieben.
<Frickelpit> Das glaube ich nicht
<ghostcube> *tim
<Frickelpit> ^^
<hispeed> die datei habe ich angelegt, das geht aber noch nicht ich teste noch einmal
<Frickelpit> denk an -vvv
<Frickelpit> da steht dann auch mehr drin, warum die Verbidung nicht klappt
<hispeed> Frickelpit das problem liegt sicher meistens bei mir aber 90% der tutorials sind nicht komplett oder fehlerhaft ;=)
<ghostcube> so, wie wärs wenn du deinen aufbau da mal beschreibst
<ghostcube> weil so wird das nix
<Frickelpit> unser Wiki rockt
<ghostcube> ^^
<ghostcube> ich hab das gefühl du machst an irgend einem system irgendwas, allerdings ohne das da tun zu sollen
<ghostcube> ^^
<hispeed> ich bin via esxi 6.5 webinterface auf dem 18.04 server
<Frickelpit> Antwortet der Server auf einen ping?
<hispeed> ja auf ping bekomme ich antwort
<Frickelpit> gut, also ist er für dich schon mal erreichbar
<Frickelpit> lauscht er auf Port 22?
<hispeed> wenn ich ssh -vvv E mache steht da: could not resolve hostname e: temporary failure in name resolution
<hispeed> in der /etc/ssh/sshd_config muss doch sicher der Port 22 auskommentiert sein und noch anderes?
<hispeed> ich nehme an listenAddress ?!?
<Frickelpit> Nein, muss er nur, wenn du ihn ändern willst
<Frickelpit> netstat -tlpn | grep 22
<hispeed> das zeichen | werde ich wohl nicht hinbekommen... ich bin am schauen...
<hispeed> also auf client seite erhalte ich ein acccess denied
<Frickelpit> na guck
<Frickelpit> mit welchen Benutzer versuchst du die Verbindung?
<hispeed> root + kopano und beide haben funktioniert bis vor dem herunterfahren
<Frickelpit> für root brauchst du entweder einen pubkey oder du hast die sshd verändert
<hispeed> ich habe da nichts eingerichtet weder bei root noch bei kopano keinen pubkey und verändert habe ich auch nichts
<Frickelpit> PermitRootLogin prohibit-password
<Frickelpit> das ist der Default in der sshd_config
<Frickelpit> anyways… Zeit für Feierabend hier. access denied ist aber ein guter Anfang für dich.
<hispeed> soll ich da den # mal rausnehmen?
<hispeed> na dann danke und schönen feierabend
<hispeed> schönen abend noch, habs selber hingekriegt
<dreamon_> 18.04 google earth installiert. alles sichtbar bis auf die Karte. Hab auch abgesicherter Modus eingestellt. Habe keinen 3D klimbim am laufen nur meine INTEL HD Graka
<dreamon> Hab mal nvidia aktiviert. Leider kein Unterschied.
<ghostcube> was sacht das proggi wenn dus ausm terminal startest?
<ghostcube> irgend eine meldung?
<dreamon> ghostcube, gar keine Ausgabe.
<dreamon> Auch die 32Bit zeigt das gleiche Problem
<ghostcube> dreamon: https://askubuntu.com/questions/965853/google-earth-doesnt-show-map/971313 
<le_bot> Title: Google Earth doesn't show map - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ghostcube> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<le_bot> Title: GoogleEarth - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ghostcube> oh dreamon https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-google-earth-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux  das is wohl neuer
<le_bot> Title: How to install Google Earth on Ubuntu 18.04 Bionic Beaver Linux - LinuxConfig.org (at linuxconfig.org)
<ghostcube> aber ich hab keine ahnung ob das was is
<dreamon> ghostcube, Ja, das letztere hab ich gemacht gehabt. Das geht nicht. Mag sein das es man der Intel liegt. wobei es unter 16.04 noch ging
<dreamon> Egal. Mal abwarten, bis jemand anders drüber stoplert
<ghostcube> mal probiert den googleearth ordner in homne zu killlen?
<ghostcube> dreamon: https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/maps/IHTPNCzW4EA
<le_bot> Title: Google Groups (at productforums.google.com)
<stevieh> wie putz ich denn alte backups mit deja dup weg? Das verzeichnis ist voll?
<jokrebel> stevieh: in dem Du unter "Zeitplanung" einstellst wie lange die Backups mindestens gehalten werden sollen
<stevieh> "Bei wenig freiem Speicherplatz werden zuvor alte Datensicherungen gelöscht"... hmm... das klappt wohl so nicht
<jokrebel> weil Du es als zu voll empfindest, dejaDup aber noch nicht zuschlägt oder weil DejaDup tatsächlich nicht mehr sichert, weil es mit Fehlermeldung "kein Platz mehr" abbricht?
<jokrebel> bei "beibehalten" sollte natürlich nicht "für immer" ausgewählt sein. Und nach Änderung vermutich neu gestartet werden
<stevieh> es bricht mit irgendeiner strangen Fehlermeldung ab... muss ich nochmal mit debug starten.
<stevieh> und laut quota isses zu 100% voll...
<dreamon> ghostcube, Leider auch negativ. Egal..
<ghostcube> was hasten probiert?
<dreamon> sudo dpkg -i google-earth-pro-stable_7.1.8.3036-r0_amd64.deb
<ghostcube> und vorher alles runter geräumt?
<ghostcube> also einmal clean und dann neu?
<ghostcube> der google link is auch interessant
<ghostcube> da steht was bezüglich der intel treiber
<grobi> hallo leute, ist dies wirklich ein deutschsprachiger debian-kanal oder oder habe ich mich "verlaufen"?
<k1l> der debian kanal ist #debian-de
<k1l> mit "/j #debian-de " kommst du dahin
<grobi> sorry , meinte ubuntu und danke für deine antwort.
<grobi> kam schon mal vor , dass ich dachte ich sei auf einem kanal, aber da war keiner.. 
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-16
<andrej235> wieder mit einer mdadm frage. Wer hatte mir das letzte mal geholfen?
<k1l_> einfach fragen
<andrej235> k1l_: das ding ist, dass ich vermeiden wollte nochmal die ganze geschichte zu erzaehlen.
<k1l_> das ist im irc eher schlecht
<andrej235> *sigh Raid5 mit sdb-sdd. Spare ging kaputt, ich wechselte sie aus. resync. Irgendwann bekamm ich "State: clean, failed". Ich checkte und sdc war ausgefallen. IO-Errors.
<andrej235> Nun habe ich eine neue HD geholt und wollte sie adden mit "mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdf", bekomme aber einen fehler. Ich solle das array neu assemblen. Ich verstehe aber nicht so recht wie.
<k1l_> pack mal den status und die genaue meldung in einen pastebin
<Projectns_> Hallo hab ein Problem ^^
<Projectns_> kann mein hostname nicht von windows erreichen
<tomreyn> was meinst du mit "hostname erreichen"?
<Projectns_> Hab ein apache2 server ... und kann nur mit der ip drauf zugreifen ... 
<tomreyn> klingt jetzt auch erst mal nach nem windows-problem
<Projectns_> oder per itteam.local... will aber per itteam zugreifen ... 
<Projectns_> muss glau ich was am avahi ändern odeR?
<tomreyn> .local solltet ihr niicht als domain benutzen
<Projectns_> ok
<k1l_> was steht denn in /etc/hostname?
<Projectns_>  itteam
<Projectns_>  cat /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1 localhost 127.0.1.1 itteam
<tomreyn> 127.0.1.1 ist ne adresse auf dem loopback-interface, hat dieser server keine ip im netzwerk?
<tomreyn> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Projectns_> ehm doch 
<Projectns_> 192.168.1.254
<Projectns_> soll ich die vergeben?
<k1l_> tomreyn: sollte ein normales setup bei ubuntu sein.
<tomreyn> und ist die ip-adresse statisch?
<Projectns_> also lieber wäre es mir wenns mit dhcpgeht
<Projectns_> ^^
<k1l_> glaube eher, dass da der router das nicht ordentlich verteilt im netz
<Projectns_> dhcp 
<Projectns_> das wenn ich neustarte und es ne neue ip kriegt, dass man über dem hostname drauf zugerifen kann
<tomreyn> k1l_: ok, da hast du womöglich recht
<Projectns_> aber wenn es nicht anders geht
<Projectns_> avahi-daemon: running [itteam.local]
<tomreyn> besteht die möglichkeit ne andere domain zu verwenden?
<Projectns_> wie meisnt ^^
<Projectns_> also hab eine AD von microsoft mit einer domäne ^^
<tomreyn> na statt .local was anderes, z.b. .beiuns
<Projectns_> ok denke
<Projectns_> wie kann ich das ändern ?
<tomreyn> im router womöglich
<tomreyn> und in den einzelnen systemen, falls die es fest eingetragen haben
<Projectns_> mhh
<Projectns_> das ding ist, hatte mal ubuntu 18.04 installiert (bionic) und konnte anschließend drauf zugriefen ^^^
<Projectns_> weiß nicht weshalb
<tomreyn> worauf?
<Projectns_> auf das ubuntu system
<tomreyn> du sagtest doch das kannst du jetzt auch?
<Projectns_> nein ^^
<Projectns_> also doch
<Projectns_> aber ohne das .local
<Projectns_> ^^
<Projectns_> will einfach über http://itteam/ auf das apache server zugreifen
<tomreyn> und das system von dem aus du auf http://itteam/ zugreifen möchtest läuft mit welchem OS?
<Projectns_> window ^
<Projectns_> Windows
<tomreyn> okay, dann kannst du dieses problem jetzt wahlweise in windows umgehen oder in deinem router fixen. beides kein ubuntu-problem.
<Projectns_> mhh okay und wie?
<Projectns_> dachte daas  man infach das .local entfernen kann 
<Projectns_> hat es nichts mit  avahi-daemon: running [itteam.local] zutun?
<tomreyn> nö. aber wenn du den nicht brauchst kannst du ihn auch deinstallieren
<andrej235> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KXPpk5rpZH/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sined> frage zu ultimate media downloader2
<jokrebel> welches Ubuntu (Version/Desktop) und wo bleibt die Frage ;-)
<sined> 18.04 
<sined> nach der instalation muss man dort bezahlen um ihn zu nutzen ? 
<jokrebel> magere Antwort auf meine eigentlich 3 Gegenfragen 
<sined> desktop
<jokrebel> und welcher?
<jokrebel> und - keine Ahnung was dieser "ultimate media downloader2" überhaupt sein soll. Sieht erst mal nicht nach direktem Ubuntu Paket aus
<sined> hab ubuntu 18.04 und es in Ubuntu-software installiert danach wenn ich ihn starte ultimate media downloader2 kommt nur was von paypal usw 
<ppq> lösch es, das ist malware
<jokrebel> und und - ja - es gibt durchaus immer wieder Leute die versuchen mit Software direkt Geld zu verdienen ;-)
<ppq> aus dem "store" sollte man nichts installieren
<ppq> nur über die echte paketverwaltung
<ppq> im store kann jeder hans und franz seine blobs verbreiten
<ppq> getestet wird da höchstens oberflächlich
<sined> doch ist im ubuntu software suche fast schon den ganzen tag einen der endlich funktioniert hatte in ubuntu 166.04 youtube youtube-dlg installiert für lieder und playlist zu laden war er super aber er lässt sich nicht mehr installieren in ubuntu 18.04 irgendwie 
<Fuchs> youtube-dl funktioniert wunderbar mit 18.04, ist aus der offiziellen Paketverwaltung und tut was es soll, ohne paypal 
<ppq> sined, das "software center" bietet sowohl sachen aus der paketverwaltung als auch sachen aus dem store an. du hast etwas aus dem store installiert
<sined> ja aber youtube-dl dann nur über terminal steuern oder geht es mit der grafik oberfläche
<Fuchs> wozu brauchst Du da eine graphische Oberflaeche? 
<Fuchs> Link reinkopieren und gut ist
<sined> er lädt dann aber nur die videos direkt nicht als mp3 oder
<Fuchs> kann man auch, wenn man denn will 
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<Fuchs> youtube-dl --extract-audio --audio-format mp3 www.youtube.com/foobarbla 
<Fuchs> in der Zeit, wo Du mit dem komischen Ding da rumgekaempft hast, haettest Du Dir das auch ergoogeln koennen, habe ich naemlich gerade gemacht, weil ich so was nicht auswendig weiss 
<k1l_> sined: wenn du unbedingt so auf dieses eine programm fixiert bist, dann zieh dir hier den aktuellen sourcode und kompiliere dir das selber. für ubuntu hat seit zesty wohl keiner mehr pakete dafür gebaut: https://github.com/MrS0m30n3/youtube-dl-gui
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - MrS0m30n3/youtube-dl-gui: A cross platform front-end GUI of the popular youtube-dl written in wxPython. (at github.com)
<k1l_> wobei stimmt gar nicht, der flexion hat da nen ppa für:https://launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/+archive/ubuntu/youtube-dl-gui
<le_bot> Title: YouTube DL GUI : Martin Wimpress (at launchpad.net)
<ghostcube> der is doch weg
<k1l_> gnah, während ich das getippt hatte
<_thelion_> Guten Abend. Wenn ich in Thunar (Xubuntu 18.04) auf "Terminal hier öffnen" klicke, öffnet sich Thunar immer im home Verzeichnis. Wie fixe ich das, bitte?
<_thelion_> Meine Einstellung in Thunar sieht so aus: exo-open --working-directory %f --launch TerminalEmulator
<ppq> _thelion_, mal mit %d statt %f probiert?
<ppq> _thelion_, und war das ein typo oder öffnet sich wirklich thunar statt dem terminal?
<_thelion_> ups ja das war ein Tippfehler: das terminal öffnet sich immer im home folder ;)
<_thelion_> und %d werde ich gleich usprobieren
<_thelion_> blöd: %d bringt keine Änderung.
<ppq> bei mir, auch xubuntu 18.04, gehts.
<ppq> welches terminal öffnet sich bei dir?
<_thelion_> hm, xfce4-terminal
<ppq> gerade getestet in ~/Downloads, funktioniert
<ppq> hm, man kann irgendwo die konfiguration der alternativen in dem EXO dings anzeigen, vielleicht stimmt dort was nicht
<ppq> _thelion_, probiers mal mit        xfce4-terminal --working-directory=%d
<ppq> mal diese exo-sache "überbrücken"
<dadrc> Ist %d nicht Parent, wenn man ein Verzeichnis ausgewählt hat?
<TechChristoph> guten Abend 
<koegs> TechChristoph: hast du deinen client schon wieder nicht im griff?
<_thelion_> schade, nein, das klappt auch nicht. Auf meinem Desktop PC läuft Manjaro XFCE, mit dergleichen (ursprünglichen exo-open) Einstellung, und dort klappt das
<TechChristoph> doch hab ich 
<_thelion_> Am Laptop läuft Xubuntu. Hm, bin echt ratlos, warum das nicht läuft... 
<TechChristoph> _thelion_: kommt eine Fehlermeldung ? 
<_thelion_> nein, aber es öffnet sich das Terminal immer noch im home folder
<_thelion_> und nicht im aktuellen ausgewählten Verzeichnis
<TechChristoph> steht da vielleicht was in der .bashrc 
<_thelion_> Tja, da steht "viel" ;) worauf soll ich da schauen?
<TechChristoph> was steht bei Source global definition 
<_thelion_> hm, den Punkt gibt es nicht...
<TechChristoph> mhm ok 
<TechChristoph> aufs aktuelle ausgewählte verzeichnis kommst Du mit pwd 
<TechChristoph> aber das weisst Du ja sicher schon 
<TechChristoph> h
<_thelion_> ja danke, das weiß ich ...
<TechChristoph> ok das dachte ich mir 
<_thelion_> und weg ist er...
<swaaws> _thelion_: gut das er dir geholfen hat :)
<_thelion_> ja genau :) 
<ppq> dadrc, stimmt, hier gibts den eintrag zwei mal, einmal mit %f und einmal mit %d. sind wohl verschiedene aktionen für rechtsklick auf datei vs. rechtsklick im verzeichnis irgendwo
<Paul___> Moin ich mach mir gerade Gedanken zur Aufteilung meiner Festplatte(n) beim Notebook
<Paul___> Aktuell eine SSD mit 256GB als DualBoot --> soll rein Ubuntu werden und Win 10 in ne VM
<Paul___> Dann hab ich noch eine 2TB HDD die noch leer ist
<Paul___> die 2TB platte soll einen verschlüsselten und einen nicht verschlüsselten Bereich haben. Am liebsten wurde ich die SSD vorher irgendwie komplett auf die 2TB-Platte spiegeln um nach dem neu aufsetzen von Ubuntu noch eine Sicherung von der Altinstallation zu haben... Wie fange ich das am besten an?
<k1l_> willst du neu installieren? oder einfach nur die alte ssd partition von win eingemeinden in dein /home?
<Paul___> Am liebsten hätte ich die SSD asl Hauptplatte nur mit Ubuntu... Windows brauch ich nur ein mal im Jahr. Wäre ideal das in ne VM zu packen, die kann dann auch auf der anderen Platte liegen, weil das Tempo da nicht so wichtig ist
<Paul___> Unbunt neu auf der SSD instalieren
<Paul___> Am liebsten würde ich die SSD im Rahmen der Neuinstallation von Ubuntu kompett platt machen und von Windows "befreien"
<k1l_> du kannst deine daten, bzw. die kompletten partitionen, einfach mit "dd" auf die 2tb platte klonen. 
<k1l_> dann kannst du auf der ssd neu isntallieren wie du das möchtest. wenn das system dann läuft und du deine benötigten daten wieder rüber gezogen hast, kannste ja die 2tb platte partitionieren wie du lustig bist.
<Paul___> Klingt gut, dann kann ich das alles im Notfall auf dem selben Weg zurück auf die SSD schieben?!
<Paul___> Macht es was wenn noch andere Partitionen auf der HDD sind?
<k1l_> achso, ich ging jetzt von einer leeren 2tb hdd aus
<Paul___> im moment ist sie noch leer
<Paul___> vorher was da eine 350gb Platte, die Daten "fehlen" jetzt halt noch auf dem Notebook
<Paul___> ich glaube am besten 1. Daten von der 350GB auf die neue 2TB- Platte 2. Die SSD auf mit dd auf die dann leere 350GB-Platte sichern 3. buntu auf SSD neu installieren 
<Paul___> Das klingt vernünftig oder?
<k1l_> ahjo, mit der 3. platte ist das so sicher besser
<k1l_> dann sit die 350er komplett als backup.
<Paul___> Zur Aufteilung der 2 TB Platte hab ich mir gedacht 1TB NTFS damit ich auch mit Win drauf könnte, und 1TB evtl. verschlüsselt mit Lux+Ext4  
<Paul___> Den Home-Ordner auf der SDD lassen wegen geschwindigkeit?
<k1l_> ich würde alles auf der ssd lassen was du so täglich brauchst.
<k1l_> bei 250gb ssd passt locker das ganze / und /home auf die ssd.
<k1l_> dann mountest du dir die 2tb hdd partition noch irgendwo in dein home und gut ist.
<k1l_> geht mit der ntfs partition ja auch.
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-17
<juliy> Hey, ich habe eine kurze Frage: Ich bin vor einiger Zeit umgezogen und habe meinen PC zwar aufgebaut, aber den tower kaum benutzt, da ich viel mit dem laptop unterwegs war. seit dem umzug ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass ich im bootscreen nicht mehr zwischen ubuntu/windows wechseln kann. die anzeige ist da, nur leider funktioniert die tastatur nicht. irgendjemand eine idee, woran das liegen könnte?
<stevieh> vorher im bios geht die Tastatur?
<juliy> ich werde das mal eben checken
<juliy> lese mir aber grade noch was durch :)
<stevieh> kein schweiss aufs holz
<juliyxx> hat nicht funktioniert, hat sich aber auch erledigt. habe usb 2.0 und 3.0 anschlüsse am computer, die 3.0 anschlüsse scheinen erst nach dem boot verfügbar zu sein
<stevieh> kann sein, dass du das im bios ändern kannst.
<juliyxx> habe einfach mal umgestöpselt und jetzt funktioniert es
<stevieh> gut
<juliyxx> so, dann werd ich mal auf windows wechseln. danke für die hilfe, stevieh :)
<Bolvaron> Hey, wenn ich mein system neu als Dualboot aufsetzen will, was installier ich zuerst? Ubuntu oder Win10?
<Fuchs> Wenn Du das vorher partitionieren kannst: Windows, weil Dir das sonst den Bootloader ueberschreibt
<Bolvaron> ok, das bekomm ich hin
<Bolvaron> danke
<stevieh> das haben schon ganz andere probiert
<stevieh> hmm... wo hab ich jetzt nochmal überall fish als meine default shell eingestellt?
<stevieh> wenn ich ein xterm aufmache, startet der immer noch fish
<Nebi> Hi, ich hoffe, dass ich hier ein paar Anfängerfragen stellen darf. Ich habe gestern beinahe mein Ubuntu an die Wand gefahren. Seitdem werde ich nicht mehr jeden Code auf Google ausführen ohne zu verstehen was gemacht wird
<Nebi> Momentan versuche ich opencv zu kompilieren. Eines der Errormeldungen ist gerade, dass gtk library nicht gefunden wurde. Also versuche ich apt-get libgtk-3-dev (korrekter Ansatz?). Aber er meint unmet dependencies. Und beim googeln finde ich, dass man einfach die dort genannte libraries downgraden soll. Soll ich das wirlich machen? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/38752214/installing-libgtk-3-dev-unmet-dependencies
<le_bot> Title: Installing libgtk-3-dev, unmet dependencies - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<jokrebel> apt(-get) install <paket> ... nur ein Pastefehler? oder install tatsächlich vergessen
<Nebi> jokrebel, meinst du mich? hier nur Pastefehler.
<stevieh> Nebi: was für ein Ubuntu nimmst du denn gerade?
<Nebi> 16.04 mit Kernel 4.4
<stevieh> und opencv ist aus dem git?
<stevieh> boah, wo hab ich denn die shell noch eingestellt? gibts doch nich...
<Nebi> stevieh, ja genau opencv ist aus dem git, da ich eine neuere Version brauche für mein endgültiges Problem (was eigentlich die Installation von Openpose ist)
<stevieh> schon strange, dass libgtk-3-dev nicht installiert werden kann...
<stevieh> ich habs gerade mal unter 17.10 probiert, da ging es, aber das will natürlich nix heissen
<forebah> Hallo zusammen!
<Bolvaron> ich hab ne 120GB SSD und ne 2 TB HDD, will Dualboot-system installieren und bin mir nicht sicher: wie soll ich am besten die SSD und die HDD partitionieren, damit ich gut Platz für Linux hab und zum Gamen unter Windows auch noch genug Platz ist
<Nebi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bxhKSw83YD/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> Nebi: auf meinem heimserver hat es auch gerade ohne irgendwelche probleme installiert
<Nebi> stevieh, welche Ubuntuversion denn?
<stevieh> 16.04
<Nebi> oops
<ring0> Bolvaron, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot_Partitionierung/
<le_bot> Title: Dualboot Partitionierung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> vielleicht hast du ja irgendwelchen andere pakete über andere wege eingebaut, die verhindern, dass das geht
<Nebi> Das kann sehr gut sein. Ich habe so vieles in den letzten Wochen gemacht nur mit begrenztem Wissen was ich da wirklich tue
<Bolvaron> ring0, da steht 25GB für Windows 7, ist also relativ veraltet. Was soll ich für Win10 nutzen?
<Nebi> hatte Probleme mit nvidia, danach CUDA, danach hatte ich bereits das vergnügen mit opencv...
<nagetier> Bolvaron: Komme hier mit 50G für W10 recht gut aus
<Nebi> Schritt für Schritt lösen sich die Probleme aber meistens kopiere ich viel Code aus Seiten
<ring0> Bolvaron, musst du selbst entscheiden
<stevieh> Nebi: musste mal schauen, was für zusätzliche quellen du installiert hast, die damit was zu tun haben könnten.
<nagetier> Davon sind ~30G belegt.. 50 sollten es imho aber mindestens sein
<ring0> Bolvaron, es wird dir keiner vorkauen
<Nebi> wie kann ich das herausfinden?
<Bolvaron> Okay, 50G hört sich gut an, also die halbe SSD für Windows System, den Rest für Linux. Noch ne Frage: die /swap, darf man sowas auf die SSD hauen oder besser auf ne HDD?
<k1l> Bolvaron: 120gb sind knapp für dulaboot weil windows ohne ende platz braucht und man dort auch nicht einfach viel auslagern kann.
<nagetier> Bolvaron: auf die SSD
<nagetier> wenn überhaupt nötig..
<Bolvaron> 4770k, 16GB RAM, GTX 980, 128GB SSD + 2TB HDD, Nagetier
<stevieh> Nebi: sources.list und sources.list.d durchgehen
<k1l> swap auf der hdd kannste auch weglassen, es sei denn es ist nur für hibernation
<nagetier> Bolvaron: Kommt natürlich darauf an was du vorhast, ich würde sie bei 16GB weg lassen
<stevieh> apt install libcairo2-dev
<nagetier> oder ne 4GB nehmen
<stevieh> was sagt das?
<k1l> Nebi: mach mal "apt policy PAKETNAME | nc termbin.com 9999"   ersetze paketname mit dem echten paketnamen und dan spuckt er eine url raus, die dann hier zeigen
<Bolvaron> nagetier: eigentlich wollte ich windows ganz weglassen und linux alleine nutzen, aber ich game zu gern
<nagetier> Bolvaron: dann wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben
<Nebi> stevieh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bxhKSw83YD/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> Bolvaron: die 50G für Windows sind wirklich schon sehr knapp
<Nebi> k1l, http://termbin.com/0tdy
<nagetier> Bolvaron: hätte fast das letzte große Update nicht installiert bekommen
<Bolvaron> nagetier: 60GB gehen ja auch, und selbst 75 sollten gehen, wären ja immer noch 50GB für Linux
<nagetier> ja
<Bolvaron> Habe mir mit Yumi nen Multi-boot-Stick für Windows 10 und Linux angelegt
<stevieh> am libgtk-3-dev liegt es wohl nicht
<nagetier> Bolvaron: Eine kleine Partition für die Spiele wäre natürlich nett.. aber klein und aktuelle Spiele beißt sich
<stevieh> also nach den anderen schauen, die er gerne dafür hätte
<Bolvaron> die Games liegen alle auf der HDD
<Bolvaron> und das behalte ich bei
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> kann man ggf. eh später einfach ändern
<Bolvaron> Ich hab alles versucht was games betrifft unter linux, ich bekomm sie nicht mal mit Playonlinux zum laufen
<nagetier> Also zusätzliche SSD kaufen, Spiele kopieren und Laufwerksbuchstaben anpassen
<Bolvaron> die games laufen alle flüssig von HDD
<nagetier> Gut, lass uns das leidige Windows Thema hiermit abschließen
<Bolvaron> ich weiß hier gehts um ubuntu ^^ aber wie gesagt: meine guten Games laufen nicht mal mit PlayonLinux
<nagetier> das ist ein Krampf, glaube ich
<Nebi> Ich bin kein High-End Gamer aber Total War: Shogun 2 läuft absolut traumhaft auf Ubuntu - es hat mich echt umgehauen.
<Bolvaron> ich spiele eigentlich nur 2 Spiele: Final Fantasy XIV und Starcraft 2
<Bolvaron> FF hab ich versucht, ich bekomm es nicht zum laufen egal was ich mach
<nagetier> Nebi: Glaube ich, gibt sicherlich Ausnahmen
<Bolvaron> eins hab ich aber schon gelernt: Secure Boot ist aus
<Nebi> Ich habe die sources.list und das sources.list.d-Verzeichnis geradedurchgeschaut. Vielleicht ein Problem mit CUDA? Ansonsten könnte ich bei sources.list.d einiges heraushauen, was nicht unbedingt drin zu sein braucht
<Nebi> Was ist mit ' graphics-drivers-ubuntu-ppa-xenial.list' könnte dies problematisch sein?
<Nebi> ok ich versuchs nun nach einem anderen Artikel so: sudo aptitude install libgtk-3-dev
<k1l> Nebi: mach mal sudo apt get install ...... und da dann die 3 pakete probieren, die er da bei depends angemeckert hat. du musst das ende der kette finden wo es hakt
<Nebi> aptitude hat nichts an der situation geändert. ich mach kurz ein reboot um sicher zu sein,dass noch alles läuft. 
<Nebi> k1l, Beispielsweise bei libcairo (einem der Pakete) mekert er eben auch. Bin gleich zurück
<k1l> aptitude mischen ist nicht gut
<Nebi> back
<k1l> <k1l> aptitude mischen ist nicht gut
<k1l> Nebi: er sagt dir unten immer bei apt, warum er das nicht installieren kann. da musst du den schuldigen finden
<Nebi> k1l, OK, eine weitere Lektion gelernt, danke :) 
<Nebi> OK, also dann werde ich das mit dem downgraden machen? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/38752214/installing-libgtk-3-dev-unmet-dependencies
<le_bot> Title: Installing libgtk-3-dev, unmet dependencies - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<k1l> nein
<Nebi> ok, also doch keine gute Idee?
<k1l> jetzt nimmst du ein "sudo apt install "und guckst da mal die 3 pakete nach, die er da anmeckert 
<Nebi> ok
<k1l> die pakete in den normalen repos sind getestet gegeneinander. wir müssen jetzt finden, wo du das vermurkst hast mit fremdpaketen, fremdquellen oder durch manuelles rumfummeln
<Nebi> und wenn die 3 genannten Pakete wieder unmet dependencies haben soll ich das immer tiefer verfolgen?
<k1l> ja
<k1l> du musst das ende der kette finden.
<Nebi> ich verstehe - on it
<k1l> du kannst mal ein "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" machen, das zeigt alle aktuellen ppas an
<Nebi> ich glaube es hat geklappt. Musste zwei levels weiter unten ansetzen aber er hat libgtk-3-lib nun installiert
<Nebi> gtk/gtk.h gibt es immer noch nicht
<k1l> ist opencv nicht in den quellen?
<Nebi> wie meinst du? 
<k1l> und wenn nicht, und du kompilieren musst, dann kommt jedes vernünftige mit ner liste an abhängigkeiten
<k1l> du willst da was kompilieren. bist du sicher, dass ubuntu das nicht schon in den repos anbietet?
<Nebi> ja. Das Problem sit nämlich, dass in den repos eine Version 2.X von opencv ist. Ich brauche aber 3.3 minimum
<Nebi> Ich würde mir das kompilieren auch gerne ersparen. Da tauchen immer so viele Errormeldungen auf.
<Nebi> vielleicht kann ichs mir auch ersparen. Bei der installation meines Zielprodukts brauche ich nämlich die libopencv v 3.3
<Nebi> Also alle repos die ich sehe sind ebenfalls 2.4 (beispielsweise libopencv-dev usw)
<Nebi> Ich versuch mal sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev ebenfalls zu installieren
<Nebi> jo, die Kompilierung scheint weiter zu laufen
<Nebi> ahahahaha die Kompilierung von opencv hat nichts gebracht: /openpose.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libopencv_video.so.3.3
<Nebi> VIelleicht weil ich die folgende Flag nicht gesetzt habe? CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/local
<k1l> ja
<Nebi> ok, dann versuch ich das mal mit der flag
<Nebi> neue Kompilierung hat es leider auch nicht geändert
<Nebi> er sagt: /openpose.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libopencv_video.so.3.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<k1l> guckst du da in die docs oder fummelst ud einfach drauf los?
<Nebi> k1l, ich hab die offizielle Anleitung auf der Website von opencv befolgt und dazu noch eine weitere Website zu Hilfe gezogen, die es leicht anders vorschlägt
<Nebi> Und bei Openpose verfolge ich auch die offizielle Anleitung und noch eine weitere Seite
<Nebi> da sagt niemand was vonwegen opencv. THeoretisch steht auch in der offiziellen Anleitung von Openpose nicht, dass opencv auf linux installiert werden muss. Auf Windows steht es aber explizit
<k1l> "OpenCV must be already installed on your machine. It can be installed with apt-get install libopencv-dev. You can also use your own compiled OpenCV version."
<k1l> https://github.com/CMU-Perceptual-Computing-Lab/openpose/blob/master/doc/installation.md
<le_bot> Title: openpose/installation.md at master · CMU-Perceptual-Computing-Lab/openpose · GitHub (at github.com)
<k1l> also wäre es auch ohne opencv kompilieren gegangen
<Nebi> k1l, genau diesen Link mein ich
<Nebi> und deshalb habe ich es am Anfang auch nicht gemacht
<Nebi> Aber ich kriege nun mal die Errormeldung oben mit dem libopencv_video.so.3.3
<Nebi> Ich habe es oben auch bereits erwähnt, dass ich mir die Kompilierung gerne sparen würde wenn es einen anderen Weg geht, dass er diese library bekommt
<k1l> ja die anleitung hat doch vorgeschlagen einfach libopencv-dev aus den ubuntu repos zu installieren
<Nebi> das hab ich gemacht
<Nebi> dort ist Version 2.X
<k1l> und?
<Nebi> soll ich es nochmals versuchen?
<k1l> ich sehe da nirgends einen verweis, dass es das neuste opencv sein muss.
<k1l> dort steht, dass es mit ubuntu 14.04 und 16.04 läuft und einfach das paket zu installieren ist
<Nebi> OK ich versuchs nochmals
<Nebi> libopencv-dev
<Nebi> auch libopencv-video-dev
<k1l> was wie wo?
<Nebi> sudo apt-get install libopencv-dev libopencv-video-dev
<Nebi> Irgendeine weitere Idee was ich machen könnte?
<Nebi> hat jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee?
<stevieh> hast es nicht hin bekommen?
<Nebi> Die Kompilierung hat geklappt aber es kommt noch die gleiche Errormeldung: /openpose.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libopencv_video.so.3.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Nebi> k1l hat korrekt hingewiesen, dass die Kompilierung nicht nötig war sondern auch in der Anleitung stand, dass nur libopencv-dev heruntergeladen werden soll - aber genau das hatte ich am ANfang getan.
<Nebi> Also weder Kompilierung noch libopencv-dev führen zur benötigten lib
<Nebi> Ich sehe aber gerade, dass unter /user/local/lib es eine Datei mit der Endung 4.0 gibt
<stevieh> strace ist dein freund
<Nebi> strace und dann den Befehl, welcher zum Error führt?
<stevieh> genau und dann viel lesen
<Nebi> Der Befehl ist echt cool, danke
<Nebi> ich konnte das Problem lösen aber habe wieder das ganz alte, welches ich am Anfang dieser ganezn Geschichte hatte: "libprotobuf FATAL /tmp/build/80754af9/opencv_1525313247723/work/3rdparty/protobuf/src/google/protobuf/stubs/common.cc:67] This program requires version 3.5.0 of the Protocol Buffer runtime library, but the installed version is 3.1.0.  Please update your library.  If you compiled the program yourself, make sure that your headers are from the s
<Nebi> ame version of Protocol Buffers as your link-time library.  (Version verification failed in "google/protobuf/any.pb.cc".)
<Nebi> strace sagt dazu nichts. protoc --version sagt 3.5.2 und in conda sagt er auch 3.5.2
<Nebi> Wenn ich strace richtig verstehe, dann fand er dort sogar Version 3.5. Der Fehler muss irgendwo anders generiert sein
<Nebi> Kann es sein, dass hier die Lösung ist: https://github.com/cjweeks/tensorflow-cmake/issues/13
<le_bot> Title: Protobuf version compatibility problem · Issue #13 · cjweeks/tensorflow-cmake · GitHub (at github.com)
<Nebi> Nälich die library in /usr/include zu kopieren?
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-18
<indy73c> Hallo leute, gibt es eine möglichkeit AT befehlt an ein 3G modem zu senden, z.b. über das Terminal ?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> zb. mit chat
<indy73c> ppq: hast du das schonmal benutzt
<ppq> nicht von hand, ne
<ppq> gibt aber einen uu-wiki-artikel
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mobiler_Datentransfer/
<le_bot> Title: Mobiler Datentransfer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<indy73c> ppq: ist zwar nicht das was ich gesucht habe, trotzdem danke 
<gabi_> hallo zusammen brauch mal hilfe 
<gabi_> kennt sich jemand mit treiber und druckern aus 
<koegs> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<leszek> gabi_: stell einfach deine Frage. Das ist denke ich einfacher. Fragen ob du fragen darfst ist irgendwie kontraproduktiv
<gabi_> :) ok habe einen alten canon pixma ip3000 drucker, brauche einen treiber 64 bit gibt es leider nicht mehr auf der herstellerseite könnte man einen 32 bit nehmen oder vieleicht sogar einen nicht genau identischen 
<leszek> gabi_: es gibt eine anleitung auf englisch, die laut anleitung auch für die ip3000 zu nutzen ist: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/PIXMA
<le_bot> Title: HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/PIXMA - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<leszek> gabi_: Im Prinzip kannst du einen 32bit Treiber nehmen. Es werden dann nur einige 32Bit Bibliotheken mit installiert bzw. benötigt
<gabi_> mh... mein englisch ist echt schwach 
<gabi_> kann also nichts kaput gehen enn ich einen 32 bit nehme
<leszek> gabi_: warte mal laut openprinting sollte der drucker direkt per gutenprint erkannt werden und funktionieren. Siehe: https://www.openprinting.org/printer/Canon/Canon-PIXMA-iP3000
<le_bot> Title: Printer: Canon PIXMA-iP3000 | OpenPrinting - The Linux Foundation (at www.openprinting.org)
<leszek> gutenprint sollte bereits bei ubuntu vorausgeliefert werden
<leszek> sprich drucker anstecken und schauen ob es nicht mit dem automatisch ausgewählten treiber direkt funktioniert
<IchBinKeinRobote> moin! wenn ich mir in nem ubuntu ein apt-cache show bash aufrufe, kriege ich u.A. das Metadatum "Supported: 5y" raus. ich finde im entpackten Bash.deb package aber in der control kein Supported. Ist das irgendein custom tag, der über die paketliste gekommen ist -> muss ich das beim pkg upload für den index setzen, wenn ich das property auch verwenden will?
<gabi_> die datei hab ich auch schon gedownloaded und entpackt weis aber nicht wie ich die installiert bekomme 
<leszek> gabi_: gutenprint? Das ist vorinstalliert. Da musst du nix weiter machen oder entpacken
<gabi_> ok 
<gabi_> vielen lieben dank es gehteinen schönen tag noch 
<leszek> gabi_: dir auch. CU
<tuxiano> Hi, ich habe eine nerviges Problem mit dem Gnome Terminal unter ubuntu 18.04. 
<tuxiano> Zur Zeit wird nur ein "$" angezeigt und nicht wie sonst username@computername 
<tuxiano> Auch kann ich die Pfeiltasten nicht verwenden um auf die Historie der Befehle zuzugreifen. 
<tuxiano> Autocomplete geht auch nicht
<tuxiano> Irgendeine Idee?
<Frickelpit> echo $SHELL sagt dir was?
<tuxiano> "/bin/sh" sagt mir das
<Frickelpit> dann hast du die Shell umgestellt
<Frickelpit> da sollte im Default /bin/bash stehen
<tuxiano> ok, keine Ahnung wie ich das hinbekommen habe :-)
<Frickelpit> !chsh
<le_bot> Informationen zu chsh finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chsh
<Frickelpit> Damit kannste das umbiegen wieder
<tuxiano> cool, hat geklappt
<tuxiano> danke
<Frickelpit> np
<IchGucksLive> guten abend Problem eine Live distro auf USB lädt nicht mehr 
<IchGucksLive> fdisk -l  alle partitionen sind da auf dem usb 
<IchGucksLive> sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/null count=1    GIBT auch den Datensatz zurück 
<IchGucksLive> sudo badblocks -b 4096 -c 4096 -s /dev/sdb   findet eine corrupten block 
<IchGucksLive> Stop kein fehler nur interrupted ich alass nochmal laufen 
<IchGucksLive> kann ich den bootsektor neu schreiben lassen 
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: "eine" Live Distro?
<jokrebel> geht es denn um ein Live Ubuntu auf nem Stick?
<IchGucksLive> ja 
<IchGucksLive> badblocks findet auch nichts
<IchGucksLive> jokrebel,  moment ich glaube das ist installiert 
<IchGucksLive> fdisk bringt 4 partitionen 
<IchGucksLive> 1ste eine fat 32 dann eine swap eine  root und eine home
<IchGucksLive> die sdb3 hat das bootflag
<jokrebel> auf nem Live USB Stick 4 Partitionen? Eher Ungewöhnlich finde ich
<IchGucksLive> nein das ist kein live das icht eine echte installation 
<jokrebel> wie genau wurde der LiveStick denn kreiert damals? Ist das vielleich irgend was spezielles wie zB. Multisystem?
<IchGucksLive> nein denke ich nicht 
<jokrebel> warum sprichst Du dann von "Live Distro"
<IchGucksLive> moment badblocks ist gleich fertig ist 16GB
<IchGucksLive> mein fehler 
<IchGucksLive> badblöocks hat nichts gefunden 
<IchGucksLive> ich glaube der Rechner wurde ausgeschaltet bevor das system heruntergefahren wurde
<jokrebel> Du hast also ein Ubuntu nicht auf eine HDD oder SSD sondern auf einen USB-Stick installiert...
<jokrebel> ?
<IchGucksLive> ja
<jokrebel> und es bootet nun nicht mehr?
<IchGucksLive> gparted bringt ein ausrufezeichen an allen partitionen 
<IchGucksLive> kein boot auch korrect
<jokrebel> dann mal als erstes ein fsck auf alle Partitionen des Sticks von nem Livesystem aus
<IchGucksLive> ok werde ich tun 
<IchGucksLive> kann ich das auich von dem rechner in dem der stick steckt tun 
<IchGucksLive> jokrebel,  geht das fsck nur bei gemountetem stick 
<IchGucksLive> bzw partition 
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: nur bei ungemounted - deshalb auch von nem Live-Medium aus
<IchGucksLive> ok 
<IchGucksLive> der stick wird sowiso nicht erkannt von dem rechner aber fdisk findet ihn und die partitionen 
<jokrebel> eine normale Installation auf einen Stick zu knallen ist wohl eh nicht so die tolle Idee. Da sind viel zu viel Schreibzyklen. Da hast so ein USB-Stick recht schnel sein Lebensende erreicht
<IchGucksLive> er lebt wieder 
<jokrebel> nach fsck?
<IchGucksLive> nein das konnte nicht zugreifen 
<IchGucksLive> ich hab ihn einfach nach badblocks mal wieder in den ThinClient eingesteckt
<IchGucksLive> Danke für die unterstützung 
<jokrebel> gerne ... wie auch immer nun die Lösung war
<vrach> moin
<vrach> hat jemand schon mal ubuntu auf dem aktuellsten macbook pro installiert?
<tomreyn> bestimmt
<jokrebel> fragt sich nur ob der auch auch hier mitliest. Meinst Du nicht, dass eine echte konkrete Frage vielleicht für alle zielführender wäre vrach?
<andrej235> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KXPpk5rpZH/
<andrej235> *sigh Raid5 mit sdb-sdd. Spare ging kaputt, ich wechselte sie aus. resync. Irgendwann bekamm ich "State: clean, failed". Ich checkte und sdc war ausgefallen. IO-Errors.
<andrej235> Nun habe ich eine neue HD geholt und wollte sie adden mit "mdadm /dev/md0 --add /dev/sdf", bekomme aber einen fehler. Ich solle das array neu assemblen. Ich verstehe aber nicht so recht wie.
<vrach> jokrebel: ich will mir ein  neues macbook zulegen und frage mich ob ubuntu mit dem  gut funktioniert
<vrach> konkreter gehts  leider nicht 
<nagetier> vrach: du wirst die Hardware genauer benennen müssen
<jokrebel> ach! Das ist keine "konkrete ich hab das Teil und habe folgendes Problem damit" Frage vrach? Dann bist Du vielleicht im Support Kanal falsch.
<jokrebel> !ot
<le_bot> Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<nagetier> und das wohl vom bios, oder was auch immer verwendet wird, bis zum vga über chipsatz und alle dem hinweg
<vrach> naja mac hardware ist ja einheitlich
<vrach> deswegen einfach nur die frage
<vrach> sonst haette ich schon was gesagt
<nagetier> vrach: kenne mich da wenig aus, aber so allgemein wird das nichts werden.. imho kann da "aktuell" sehr unterschiedlich sein
<jokrebel> spekulation passen nicht hier rein
<nils_2> meinst du nicht, das es in einer virtuellen maschine einfacher ist vrach ?
<vrach> einfacher ja
<vrach> aber ich haette gerne ein natives system
<vrach> nils_2: bist du der weechat nils?
<nils_2> ja
<nils_2> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-15-10-auf-macbook-pro-installieren/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 15.10 auf Macbook Pro installieren › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<vrach> lol
<k1l_> vrach: seit apple intel hardware einsetzt ist es sehr gut geworden mit der kompatibilität
<jokrebel> wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat er/sie dieses tolle neue MacBook noch nicht mal 
<vrach> cool danke
<nagetier> +1
<k1l_> guck mal ins wiki auf ubuntuusers.de ob es da einen eintrag zum neusten gerät gibt.
<k1l_> ansonsten mal die genaue bezeichnung raussuchen und gucken ob da jemand irgendwo im netz einen blogpost zu verfasst hat
<k1l_> andrej235: der wiki eintrag auf ubuntuusers.de beschreibt doch wie man eine platte ersetzt. mehr erfahrung mit soft raid hab ich aber nicht
<k1l_> !soft-raid
<k1l_> !software-raid
<le_bot> Informationen zu Software-RAID finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-19
<maxes> morgen zusammen
<maxes> welcher Grafikkarten Hersteller wird unter ubuntu besser unterstützt?
<dadrc> Aktuelle Karten funktionieren von allen Herstellern ausreichend gut
<maxes> und etwas ältere?
<maxes> welcher wurde schon immer unterstützt? gibt es eine Kompatibilitäts-Liste?
<dadrc> Kompatibilität musst du beim entsprechenden Treiber nachgucken
<maxes> nach dem ich erst eine "neuere" kaufen muss, hätte ich gern vorher infos
<dadrc> Und naja, alle 3 großen Hersteller werden schon ewig lange unterstützt, aber für neue Modelle müssen natürlich neue Treiber her
<maxes> also im allgemeinen, sollte es Problemlos laufen?!
<dadrc> Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung, ja
<maxes> danke, dann werde ich das einfach probieren und hoffen :)
<dadrc> Wenn du jetzt in den Laden gehst und eine Karte kaufst, wird die laufen, wenn du nicht gerade eine seltsame CAD-Karte kaufst
<maxes> eine GT 710 steht in der näheren Auswahl
<dadrc> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/134262/en-us ← Das ist die Liste an Karten, die vom aktuellen Nvidia-Treiber für Linux unterstützt werden
<le_bot> Title: NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver (at www.nvidia.com)
<dadrc> Der wird auch vom aktuellen Ubuntu genutzt
<dadrc> Die GT 710 ist dabei … die 600er, 500er und 400er Serien auch noch
<maxes> ah perfekt, sowas habe ich gesucht!
<maxes> gibt es auch eine für amd?
<dadrc> https://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<le_bot> Title: AMDGPU-PRO Driver for Linux® – Release Notes (at support.amd.com)
<napterk> HI, ich hab gerade ein neues Raid Array aufgesetzt mit neuen Platten. Jeztzt hab ich schon eine Platte auf 'Fail' stehen und folgliche ein als 'Spare' stehen. Smart zeigt im Kurzdurchlauf keine Fehler. Ist das jetzt schon ein Grund für einen Austausch?
<dadrc> Sieht aber nicht so richtig aktuell aus
<dadrc> napterk, wenn das neue Platten sind, würd ich schon die Gewährleistung vom Hersteller in Anspruch nehmen, ja
<dadrc> Platten sterben normalerweise entweder ganz neu oder ganz alt
<dadrc> Wenn die jetzt schon Mucken macht, …
<napterk> dadrc, also ein neues Aufsetzen des Arrays mach keinen Sinn
<napterk> weil ich zuvor bereits eine failed Disk hatte...
<dadrc> ich mein, kann ich natürlich nicht ausschließen, aber ich würd's nicht machen
<napterk> deswegen könnte auch was beim assemblen schief gelaufen sein
<dadrc> wenn das mit dem system öfter passiert, solltest du eventuell mal die platten an einem anderen rechner testen.
<dadrc> kann ja durchaus auch sein, dass am controller oder an den kabeln was nicht stimt
<dadrc> *stimmt
<napterk> stimmt das könnte auch sein
<freakyy> hi all. ich versuche ubuntu 18.04 lts zu installiern. aber bei egal welcher boot option ob install oder try, ich kann in gnome zwar die mouse moven, aber nicht ... clicken und nichts schreiben (STRG+ALT+F!/F2 etc funktioneirt nicht) hat jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte?
<jokrebel> schon in der 18.04 Live?
<jokrebel> Checksum passt?
<freakyy> ja 
<freakyy> irgendwo steht es liegt am nvidia treiber aber ders ja garnet installiert bei der install
<napterk> nochmal eine Frage zu Raid. Ich habe gerade nochmal den Rechner neu gestartet, wie kann ich jetzt die Resultate von 'mdadm --misc --detail ' reproduzieren, also das in der Tabelle sync oder fail steht? 
<freakyy> die haben wohl schon nen laufendes system
<freakyy> cat /proc/mdstat
<napterk> freakyy, ja das ist durchgelaufen, aber die md Partition muss noch formatiert werden
<napterk> ich wollte vorher nochmal den Status der Disks checken..
<tomreyn> maxes: der große vorteil an den amd-karten ist meiner meinung nach dass die treiber open source sind (amdgpu). es gibt auch ein proprietäres add-on dafür (amdgpu-pro) aber das braucht man aus meiner sicht nicht.
<tomreyn> ich würde daher derzeit jedem der mich nach ner schnellen grafikkarte für linux fragt amd empfehlen, weil man keine frickelei mehr damit hat.
<dadrc> Naja, so schwer ist es auch nicht, einmal auf "Bitte nvidia-Treiber installieren" zu klicken
<dadrc> Sind nicht Opensource, das ist natürlich ein Nachteil, aber sonst funktionieren die auch echt ordentlich
<maxes> tomreyn ok, werde ich mir auch noch anschauen
<maxes> bisher geht es in Richtung nvidia, da ich nur einen Slot zur Verfügung habe und unter amd es da nicht so viel zur Auswahl gibt
<Fuchs> der grosse Vorteil von nvidia ist, dass die Treiber taugen 
<tomreyn> die amd-treiber taugen durchaus aus :)
<tomreyn> *auch
<maxes> Fuchs, tomreyn, streitet bitte nicht... 
<maxes> mein knackpunkt ist jetzt die bauhöhe und da ist nvidia leider vorne
<tomreyn> yo, dann viel erfolg!
<maxes> weil selbst wenn sie "single-slot" schreiben und man sich noch ein paar bilder mehr anschaut, sieht man das der Kühlkörper trozdem fast 2 hoch ist
<maxes> den platz habe ich einfach nicht
<maxes> vielen dank erstmal für die Hilfe!
<jokrebel> was kann Ubuntu für Hardware Bauhöhen Probleme?
<Fussel> kann man sich ja über entsprechende treiber informieren ;)
<Fussel> und siehe da: ubuntu hat sogar was mit der form der hardware zu tun auf dem es läuft ;)
<Fussel> sogar die farbe der hardware ist wichtig :>
<Fussel> ...wenn ein monitor immer nur komplett schwarz ist :D
<jokrebel> *seufz* könnten wir das bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlagern?
<Gitimo> Hallo liebe Leute. Ich habe gerade ubuntu-budgie 18.04 auf einer neuen Maschine frisch installiert und bin mir nicht sicher, ob der neuste nvidia Treiber es richtig tut...
<Gitimo> ich benutze den proprietären, weil nouveau mein system gecrasht hat, wenn ich gnome-control-center aufrief
<Gitimo> mit dem proprietären werden aber manche youtube videos nicht abgespielt ... (broswer doesnt recognise any video format)
<Gitimo> das problem läßt sich dadurch lösen, in chromium die hardware beschleunigung auszuschalten. dann läuft alles prima ... aber das sieht mir schwer danach aus, als ob da irgendwas faul ist
<Gitimo> any advice? :D
<Fussel> Gitimo, welche grafikkarte ist das?
<tomreyn> Gitimo: hast du chromium als debian-paket (über apt) oder als snap (über den ubuntu / gnome software center) installiert?
<tomreyn> in letzterem fall https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/nvidia-gl-libs-access-broken-on-ubuntu-18-04/4440/36
<le_bot> Title: Nvidia GL libs access broken on Ubuntu 18.04 - snapd - snapcraft.io (at forum.snapcraft.io)
<Gitimo> Fussel, es ist eine GeForce GTX 1070
<Gitimo> tomreyn, ich habe im softwarecenter installiert. danke für den link. ich schau nach
<tomreyn> Gitimo: ja dann nimm mal das ubuntu-paket, dann sollte es klappen.
<bumblebee> hi
<tomreyn> Gitimo: sudo apt update && sudo apt install chromium-browser
<tomreyn> hallo bumblebee 
<bumblebee> habe eine frage zur laufwerksverwaltung. ich will einen usb-stick formatieren und bei "partitionierung" gibt es 3 auswahlmöglichkeiten: MBR, GPT und Keine Partitionierung. was passiert, wenn ich letzteres nehme?
<Gitimo> tomreyn: okay, danke dir. ich versuchs! zur not treiber wieder auf nouveau setzen, und dann über den proprietären installieren?
<tomreyn> bumblebee: dann wird keine partitionstabelle geschrieben
<Gitimo> bumblebee: wie formatierst du, also mit welcher app/command?
<tomreyn> Gitimo: mal updates einspielen könnte auch schon helfen, es gab glaub ich gestern ein snapd-update
<bumblebee> ich verstehe die frage nicht, gitimo
<tomreyn> bumblebee nutzt vermutlich gnome-disks
<bumblebee> was ist eine partitionstabelle, tomreyn?
<tomreyn> bumblebee: sone art inhaltsverzeichnis für speichermedien
<bumblebee> und wann brauche ich sowas?
<tomreyn> bumblebee: wenn du mehr als ein dateisystem auf einem speichermedium anlegen möchtest.
<bumblebee> hm, also ich will ein recalbox image auf den usb stick schreiben
<tomreyn> und manchmal auch schon wenn du nur eins möchtest und die programme die es nutzen sollen zu doof sind.
<bumblebee> soll ich also "keine partitionierung" auswählen?
<tomreyn> ich weiß nicht was ein "recalbox image" ist
<bumblebee> recalbox ist sowas ähnliches wie retropie
<bumblebee> eine software zum spielen von alten konsolenspielen
<Gitimo> ich bin im webchat, bin also weg um browser neu zu installieren, updaten und progress berichten ; )
<Gitimo> bis gleich
<jokrebel> vielleicht besser est mal in die Grundbegriffe einlesen bumblebee?
<bumblebee> welche grundbegriffe?
<jokrebel> über Dateisysteme und Partitionierung?
<bumblebee> ich bin jetzt in den chat gegangen weil ich lieber jemanden frage, der das schon weiß
<jokrebel> !dateisysteme
<le_bot> Informationen zu Dateisysteme finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisysteme
<tomreyn> ein "image" ist üblicherweise ein "speicherabbild", eine vollständige kopie eines speichermediums (inklusive ggf. vorhandener partitionstabelle).
<tomreyn> aber ich rate nur
<jokrebel> !partitionierung
<le_bot> Informationen zu Partitionierung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung
<jokrebel> bumblebee: es wurde von Leuten die das schon wissen gute Anleitungen bereits geschrieben ;-)
<bumblebee> wie kann ich sehen, welches dateisystem auf dem usb-stick ist?
<bumblebee> ich finde vieles aber unverständlich, jokrebel
<bumblebee> z. b. steht da
<bumblebee> Nach dem Aushängen ist ein Schema auszuwählen. Hier ist "Master Boot Record" bei älteren Geräten richtig, während bei neueren bzw. größer als 2 TiB eine "GUID-Partitionstabelle" die bessere Wahl ist. Danach ist der Datenträger leer und enthält keine Partition. Er wird also nicht formatiert.
<jokrebel> bumblebee: Dann stell konkrete Fragen zu dem, was Du im Wiki nicht verstehst
<bumblebee> wieso wird er nicht formatiert?
<bumblebee> ich WILL doch formatieren und KLICKE sogar auf formatieren
<bumblebee> obwohl ich also formatieren auswähle und auf formatieren klicke, wird der datenträger nicht formatiert? verstehe ich das richtig?
<tomreyn> formatieren = einrichten eines dateisystems. das ist nach dem erstellen der partitionstabelle und erstellen von partitionen möglicherweise der nächste schritt.
<jokrebel> Man sollte schon wissen was man da tut bevor man das tut
<Gitimo> tomreyn: snap update hat gereicht und es bereits gefixt. vielen dank!!!
<tomreyn> Gitimo: na prima. :)
<Gitimo> tomreyn: wenn mal alle probleme so einfach zu lösen wären ; )
<bumblebee> und wieso steht da "formatieren", wenn gar nicht formatiert wird?
<Fussel> naja, drüberbügeln ist fast das selbe :D
<Fussel> das formatieren, bedeutet ja nur neue tabelle... was mit dem speicherplatz passiert?... der ist zum drüberbügeln dann freigegeben ;)
<_thelion_> Hallo, wenn ich in Xubuntu 18.04 in Thunar auf "Terminal hier öffnen" klicke, öffnet sich das Terminal aber immer im Home-Verzeichnis.
<_thelion_> Wenn ich hingegen - mit dem gleichen Befehl - ein root Terminal öffne, öffnet sich das Terminal im aktuellen Verzeichnis.
<_thelion_> Hier der Befehl: xfce4-terminal --default-working-directory=%f
<_thelion_> Das gleiche Verhalten mit anderen Datei-Manager: spacefm, pcmanfm, ...
<k1l> das gleiche bei einem anderen user/gastuser?
<_thelion_> hm, das werde ich gleich testen...
<_thelion_> Hui,ich hab ein Gast-Konto angelegt - da funktioniert es :)
<k1l> ok, dann check mal deine dateirechte in deinem home.
<k1l> und welche shell nutzt du als dein user? die normale? hast du da was besonderes in die .bashrc oder so gepackt?
<_thelion_> Zuerst mal Dateirechte: Besitzer (ich) - Lesen & Schreiben; Gruppe (mein Benutzer-Name): Lesen; Andere: Lesen
<_thelion_> Shell verwende ich: xfce4-terminal
<_thelion_> Oha, ich hab's ´: in die .bashrc hab ich gegen Ende einen Eintrag gepackt, mit dem ich ein CLI-Programm starten kann. Ich hab das auskommentiert - jetzt funtkioniert alles wieder bestens :)
<k1l> ahjo, sowas hatte ich vermutet :)
<_thelion_> Okay, sag mir, wie mach ich das mit dem CLI-Programm (ROOT von Cern)? Normalerweise startet man es mit "root" im Terminal?
<k1l> normalerweise macht man einen ordner "bin" im user home und packt oder linkt da dann die executable hin, sodass die automatisch in den PATH genommen wird.
<k1l> (denke mal du willst das dein programm da im PATH aufgenommen wird)
<_thelion_> ja, genau
<k1l> oder du packst die location manuell in den PATH
#ubuntu-de 2018-05-20
<DaVu> Guten Morgen. Ich wollte gerade versuchen von einem 16.04.4 auf 18.04 umzusteigen. Also ein update, upgrade und dist-upgrade gemacht. Danach ein do-release-upgrade und als Antwort: "No new releases found" bekommen. Ist das so noch nicht möglich oder habe ich was falsch gemacht?
<bunyip> DaVu: upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release which is expected in late July 2018. 
<DaVu> danke, das erklärt es dann ;)
<bunyip> Die Vernunft sagt warten, die Unvernunft sagt -d   :)
<bunyip> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver
<le_bot> Title: How To Upgrade To Ubuntu 18.04 LTS Bionic Beaver - LinuxConfig.org (at linuxconfig.org)
<DaVu> Ja, auf der Seite bin ich auch gerade ;)
<DaVu> Ich denke ich bleibe vernünftig ;)
<kllp> Hi! Ich möchte einen 3DConnexion mit xf86-input-joystick als Maus nutzen, aber die 6 Achsen werden nicht erkannt. Hat jemand Erfahrungen? Gleiches Problem: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/3dconnexion-space-navigator-als-reine-maus/
<le_bot> Title: 3dConnexion Space Navigator als reine Maus › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Grafische Oberfläche › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<tokam> und wird 18.04 noch stabilisiert?
<tokam> das Update von 17.10 wurde zwar durchgeführt schulg aber in teilen fehl.
<Fussel> es kommt noch n 18.04.1 oder so
<ppq> tokam, PPAs? das ist die häufigste fehlerquelle
<Fussel> seit ich keine mehr hab, denke ich oft nichtmehr daran :>
<f00> hallo, hab ein mint installiert, aber es basiert ja auf ubuntu. verstehe die ganze sache mit den init scripten nicht so ganz. benutzt ubuntu 16.04 keine runlevel mehr?
<f00> ich habe verzeichnisse in /etc zu den jeweiligen runleveln mit symlinks zu /etc/init.d 
<f00> jetzt habe ich z.b. ein script lm-sensors in /etc/init.d liegen, das aber gar nicht installiert ist
<ghostcube> mint support bei mint
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-13
<Fussel> nmoin
<bumb> hi. kann man einen drucker, welcher nicht unter linux installierbar ist, über wine zum laufen kriegen?
<LupusE> die frage ist ob man einen drucker installierne will, oder einfach nur die ppd hinterlegt?
<LupusE> treiber und wine sind so eine sache, koennt elaufen, aber dne stress will man naicht, wnen man schon fragt.
<bumb> was genau meinst du mit ppd hinterlegen?
<koegs> bumb: sag doch erstmal welchen drucker du hast, dann könnte man mal schauen was es für alternativen gibt
<bumb> lexmark x1160
<LupusE> es gibt einen druckerdienst unte rlinux, der sich cups nennt. dieser frisst ziehmlich jede ppd (drucker konfigurationseinstellungen) und bietet dann eine einheitliche shcnittstelle (ipp, lpr, ...) fuer jedes programm.
<bumb> LupusE: ich glaube, das habe ich mal versucht
<LupusE> also jetzt ist di efrage was du unter 'nicht installierbar' verstehst. auf die lexmark seite gehen und einen linux-treiber suchen: funktioniert nicht.
<bumb> ja, das funktioniert nicht
<bumb> mit installieren meine ich einfach nur: zum laufen kriegen
<koegs> sehe da auch auf anhieb erstmal nix passendes in google, sieht eher mau aus
<bumb> und mit wine wäre es zu kompliziert, meint ihr?
<interrobangd> wine und treiber? niemals
<interrobangd> Wine übersetzt .net/C# in Linux-Verständlichen Code
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: nein
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: wine baut das win32-api nach, mittels der unter linux verfügbaren bibliotheken. mono ist eine .net-laufzeitumgebung
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: bitte nicht verwechseln, die haben auch nicht direkt was miteinander zu tun.
<interrobangd> aha
<interrobangd> dann sollten auch 32bit treiber gehen?
<interrobangd> oder nur treiber von windows 95?
<LetoThe2nd> interrobangd: nein, das habe ich nicht gesagt. es kommt auch schwer darauf an was du unter "treiber" verstehst. ein treiber im rein technischen sinne wird unter wine nicht funtionieren. wenn du hingegen so tools meinst die im ein oder anderen "treiberpaket" von herstellern mit dabei sind, die können durchaus laufen
<LetoThe2nd> pauschal kann man aber durchaus sagen, wine hilft dir nicht bei treibern.
<interrobangd> ja ich meine Treiber, im technischen Sinne... keine tools
<LupusE> wenn es noch um den drucker geht, dann sollte man auch wissen, dass 'treiber' nicht wirklich sinnvoll betietelt ist.
<interrobangd> wenn er via usb angeschlossen ist dann ja
<interrobangd> ppd ist IMHO arsch langsam
<LupusE> aha.
<LupusE> dann kauf einfach einen postscriptfähigen drucker. gerne auch mit parallelport.
<LupusE> :( ich finde leider meinen artikel zum thema drucker'treiber' nicht mehr. ich dachte der waere veroeffentlicht.
<interrobangd> ... habe leider schon das kabel weg geschmissen vor 15 Jahren
<j0k> es gibt nur ein Kabel?
<Brot01> Hallo, wenn ich ddclient auf einem Rechner benutze um meine dyndns Adresse zu updaten, wie bekommt der mit wann sich bei mir die IP am Router ändert?
<Brot01> ich versteh da irgendwie das Prinzip nicht. Sowas weis doch nur der Router welche meine externe IP ist
<tomreyn> der macht ne netzwerkverbindung zu nem server im internet auf und fragt den von welcher ip-adresse diese verbindung zu kommen scheint.
<tomreyn> und schwupps kennt er deine externe ip-adresse
<Brot01> ok
<Brot01> sowas wie wieistmeineip.org
<tomreyn> genau
<Brot01> danke, habs verstanden
<michi_> Moin ich versuche mir gerade Retroshare zu installieren.Hab mich an die Anleitung der Website gehalten. Als Fehlermeldung kommt 
<j0k> welche Webseite?
<michi_> http://retroshare.cc/
<le_bot> Title: Retroshare (at retroshare.cc)
<michi_> Fehlermeldung ist dann "Keine gültigen Open-PGP-Daten gefunden"
<michi_> Ach so, OS ist Linux Mint 19.1 Tessa
<michi_> Kann es sein das da einfach die Quelle fehlt?
<apollo13> falscher channel dafür ;)
<michi_> in wie fern?
<apollo13> naja, leute im ubuntu channel werden sich schwer tun zu wissen was linux mint tut oder nicht tut
<j0k> mint ungleich ubuntu ... auch wenn es darauf "aufsetzt"
<j0k> für Mint ist der Mint Support zuständig michi_ 
<michi_> Ich dachte Mint ist nue ein Derivat von ubuntu. Das Problem hab ich übrigens auch bei Ubuntu 18.10
<apollo13> jaja :þ
<michi_> OK alles klar, trotzdem danke
<j0k> dei machen da vieles anders und frickeln rum. Das können wir hier nicht supporten
<moonwalker3> nabend
<moonwalker3> hab ein problem mit meiner ssd
<j0k> was da wäre?
<moonwalker3> mein system funktioniert nicht mehr richtig, nach dem booten lande ich in die BusyBox
<moonwalker3> hab jetzt mit live dvd gebootet
<moonwalker3> wenn ich die ssd mounten will, gibt's die meldung "can't read superblock"
<moonwalker3> ist das schlimm?
<stevieh> das ist schlimm
<moonwalker3> in manchen foren steht, man soll einfach ein fsck machen
<stevieh> klar, probiers. Aber würde mich wundern.
<moonwalker3> kann bei einem fsck etwas zu schaden kommen?
<apollo13> ja
<moonwalker3> hab gelesen, dass ein fsck -a nur die analyse vornimmt
<apollo13> ja, das ist besser, kann trotzdem mehr zu schaden kommen
<apollo13> lesen auf einer platte ist physikalischer aufwand, im schlimmsten fall machst sie damit mehr kaputt
<apollo13> wenngleich das eher theoretisch ist, denn viele alternativen hast ja nicht ;)
<moonwalker3> ist eine ssd
<stevieh> ist ja eh ne ssd
<apollo13> btw mein fsck kennt kein -a
<apollo13> ssds sterben auch
<moonwalker3> hier steht ein befehl um backups vom superblock zu erhalten: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/festplatte-kann-nicht-eingehaengt-werden-can-/
<le_bot> Title: Festplatte kann nicht eingehängt werden ; can't read superblock › System einrichten und verwalten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> wenn der superblock nicht lesbar ist helfen backup davon auch relativ wenig
<stevieh> vielleicht hat er ihn ja per software kaputt gemacht?
<apollo13> anyways, ich würde als erstes einen kompletten disk dump der platte machen
<apollo13> dann kannst du mit fsck fixen versuchen was du willst
<moonwalker3> gestern abend lief mein system nicht mehr richtig, hab dann ein reset gemacht. war vielleicht nicht die beste wahl
<apollo13> wenn alles nix hilft (und soweit die ssd in ordnung ist) alles löschen und neu aufsetzen
<stevieh> hast du denn einen backup?
<moonwalker3> hab ein paar backups, die sind etwas älter...
<apollo13> dann waren die daten offensichtlich nicht wichtige ;)
<moonwalker3> ich habe noch eine hd für die daten genutzt
<moonwalker3> in diesem thread scheint es eine lösung gegeben zu haben: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/mount-dev-sde1-can-t-read-superblock/ könnt ihr kurz reinschauen?
<le_bot> Title: mount: /dev/sde1: can't read superblock › System einrichten und verwalten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> wie gesagt: full disk backup als aller erstes
<apollo13> dann kannst fsck drüber jagen und tun was du willst
<moonwalker3> meine ssd ist 120 gb groß, muss ich dann mit dd ein komplettes images ziehen und auf die andere hd speichern?
<apollo13> ja
<bumb> hi. woran könnte es liegen, dass die übertragungsgeschwindigkeit zwischen meinem notebook und meiner externen festplatte auf einmal enorm langsam ist?
<k1l> der cache ist voll und du bist bei wahren usb2 angekommen
<bumb> wie lässt sich das beheben?
<stevieh> usb3 kaufen :-)
<bumb> du hast meine eingangsfrage offenbar nicht richtig verstanden.
<bumb> die betonung liegt auf "auf einmal".
<stevieh> doch, das haben wir verstanden. Die Gegenfrage ist eher, wie definierst du dieses "auf einmal"
<k1l> ohne mehr infos bleibe ichd abei, dass der cache voll ist und deswegen jetzt die native geschwindigkeit von usb2 und dem controller bestimmend sind.
<k1l> ansonsten musst du mal mehr angaben machen was wie wo warum etc.
<bumb> letzte woche war die datenübertragung noch flott. und sie hat vor allem das OS nicht vorübergehend lahmgelegt
<stevieh> ah.
<stevieh> dann solltest du dir mal syslog anschauen.
<bumb> hab jetzt sogar ubuntu neu installiert, aber das problem ich noch immer da
<bumb> ich=ist
<stevieh> na, das sind ja Methoden wie aus Redmond.
<bumb> und die ext. festplatte ist quasi nagelneu. vor 2 monaten gekauft
<apollo13> was sagt smart zu der festplatte?
<apollo13> neu heißt nicht gut
<bumb> was ist smart?
<apollo13> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-Monitoring,_Analysis_and_Reporting_Technology
<le_bot> Title: Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<k1l> !festplattenstatus
<le_bot> Informationen zu Festplattenstatus finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus
<bumb> ok, danke. muss ich mir morgen genauer anschauen. gute nacht.
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-14
<SonOFaza> gibt es eine möglichkeit zu checken was freshclam nach der installation macht?
<SonOFaza> das nudelt schon seit fast 1 stunde vor sich hin
<SonOFaza> (ubuntu 18.04)
<SonOFaza> freshclam --show-progress --> ERROR: /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log is locked by another process
<Fussel> SonOFaza: das ist, weil die datei schon benutzt wird. womöglich läuft schon clamAV oder ähnliches
<SonOFaza> ja, das mit dem locking mechanismus ist mir klar. aber ich kann ja nicht auf unbestimmte zeit warten, bis die clamav geschichte fertig ist
<SonOFaza> wenn es irgendwo hakt oder hängt warte ich umsonst
<Fussel> schau mal im gnome systemmonitor was da die datei benutzt
<SonOFaza> das müßte "/usr/bin/freshclam -d --foreground=true" sein
<SonOFaza> über 8 stunden läuft das schon, hmmm
<Fussel> rein theoretisch ja, also ist es falsch den nochmal zu starten, da wird eher ein restart nützlicher sein
<Fussel> danach dürftes solange er nix findet von clamAV kaum was bemerken, er zieht auch die liste automatisch
<SonOFaza> soweit okay jetzt, aber "clamscan -vr /media/user/daten" ist nicht verbose -> stille
<SonOFaza> doch, halt. jetzt kommt output
<SonOFaza> sorry
<Fussel> :)
<SonOFaza> hat jemand einen tip wo ich das einstellen kann, damit "ALT+TAB" sich nur noch auf fenster der aktuellen arbeitsfläche bezieht?
<SonOFaza> ah, mit "gsettings set org.gnome.shell.app-switcher current-workspace-only true" geht das
<doev> Ich möchte auf einem Server das root login per ssh zulassen und habe permitrootlogin = yes gesetzt. Ich bekomme trotzdem die Meldung Permission denied (publickey). Was kann ich tun?
<doev> ... als ob nur Login per keys aktiviert wäre.
<doev> hmm, ok ... 
<stevieh> neu gestartet? 
<doev> ja, ... habe nur die Option passwortAut.... no übersehen.
<doev> Frage mich jetzt nur, ob es sinnvoll ist ein 300GB Image per ssh zu ziehen. .... Was wäre die Alternative?
<tomreyn> hoffentlich ist das system nicht ausm internet erreichbar
<doev> tomreyn: für die paar Stunden passt das schon.
<doev> ... kann ja jetzt auch das Login wieder verbieten. ssh->dd läuft ja.
<stevieh> doev: auf jeden Fall ist rsync die alternative, weil das kann wieder aufsetzen.
<stevieh> wenn das passwort lang genug ist, ist das auch nicht soo schlimm.
<doev> stevieh: auch bei einem binären image per dd?
<stevieh> ahso, du dumpst das direkt durch? k.a. ich denke da geht das nicht.
<doev> https://www.linode.com/docs/platform/disk-images/copying-a-disk-image-over-ssh/
<le_bot> Title: Copy a Disk Over SSH (at www.linode.com)
<stevieh> schick
<doev> in einem Jahr fragt keiner mehr nach dem Server, daher will ich nicht zuviel Aufwand machen.
<stevieh> I see. Weg mit :-)
<tomreyn> per dd ein image zu kopieren ist eher so mittelklug, da gibts dann halt kein resume.
<stevieh> naja, wenn man keinen Platz hat, isses halt so.
<stevieh> drückt man die daumen, dass es vorm Zusammenbruch drüben ist ;-)
<PL7icnc> Guten Tag Leidiges problem mit JAVA Java Runtime (class file version 55.0) requirerd
<PL7icnc> 52 ist instaliert
<PL7icnc> Ubuntu 18.04
<PL7icnc> "/usr/lib/jvm/java-11-openjdk-amd64/bin/java
<PL7icnc> pdfsam ist das ziel zum zusammenfügen von pdf files 
<stevieh> ja und?
<PL7icnc> man soll nun pdf-shuffler nutzen da pdfsam irgendwie nicht mehr unterstützt wird 
<PL7icnc> ich versuchs mal 
<stevieh> siehste
<stevieh> oder pdftk
<PL7icnc> Danke und Weg 
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-15
<Matze202> Hi, ich bin gerade bei der Entscheidungsfindung meiner Neuinstallation bezüglich anlegen der Partitionen. Bisher hatte ich eine zu der 1TB-Datenplatte meine 120GB SSD-Systemplatte, nun habe ich 500GB SSD-Systemplatte und 4TB-Datenplatte. Fortsetzung folgt ...
<Matze202> Meine alte Systemplatte besitzt 4 Partitionen, die erste ist 92MB mit FAT32 bootfähig, was ist das genau für eine? bzw. wie stell ich die am besten jetzt für die neue Platte ein?
<Matze202> die 3 weiteren Partitionen waren ext4 (2. /boot 1GB, 3. / 46GB und 4. /home 64GB) soll ich die alten Größen alle x4 nehmen oder lieber bestimmte nicht zu groß machen.
<stevieh> die FAT32 wird UEFI sein. und den rest kannste selba entscheiden. Ich partitioniere nicht mehr, aus dem Alter bin ich raus
<Matze202> stevieh:  die UEFI wird so weiterhin angelegt oder hat sich da was geändert zwischen 16.04 und 18.04? 
<stevieh> k.a. ich nehm sowas auch nicht.
<Matze202> stevieh: wieso partitionierst du nicht mehr? lässt du das einfach von der Installation entscheiden?
<stevieh> wenn du ne clean install machst, lass das alles ubuntu machen und gut ist. Und ich würde vorher noch in legacy umstellen.
<stevieh> Matze202: ich hab alles auf /
<stevieh> weil es doch eh nie passt.
<Matze202> stevieh: was meinst du mit "in legacy umstellen"?
<stevieh> UEFI abschalten.
<stevieh> im Bios.
<Matze202> stevieh: was bewirkt das?
<stevieh> dass du kein UEFI mehr hast.
<Matze202> stevieh: und wie meinst du dass es eh nie passt?
<stevieh> mal ist boot zu klein, mal / mal /home...
<Matze202> ach damit hatte ich bisher noch keine Probleme gehabt
<stevieh> na, dann frag nich :-)
<Matze202> ich wollte halt eurer Meinung nach wissen, ob ich was optimieren kann :D
<stevieh> die hab ich dir gesagt.
<Matze202> jo, ist ja gut :D
<Matze202> achja, danke dafür
<stevieh> da nich für :-)
<Matze202> stevieh: du meinst die Legacy USB Unterstützung? Die ist bei mir "Aktiviert", soll ich "Deaktiviert" oder "Auto" am besten wählen?
<stevieh> nein, nicht legacy USB. Sondern eben UEFI bzw. EFI
<stevieh> glaub manchmal heisst das auch boot mode oder so
<Matze202> Ahhh gefunden, da habe ich aktuell "UEFI und Legacy" ausgewählt gehabt, darunter könnte ich noch die einzeln auswählen, aber wenn ich das auf beides lasse, kann ich doch auch ohne UEFI betreiben oder würdest du das ganz raus verbannen?
<stevieh> ich stell das immer ganz ab.
<Matze202> ganz abstellen geht bei mir nicht, also "Nur Legacy"?
<stevieh> ja, das mein ich damit
<Matze202> Ok thx )
<Matze202> WOW, keine 2 Minuten lief die Installation, auf der alten Platte dauerte es viel länger trotz dass es ne SSD war
<NTQ> dmesg zeigt mir alle 5 Sekunden mehrere apparmor-Fehler an. Sowas hier: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ndRBqRMXrV/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<NTQ> Kann man das verhindern oder ist das normal? Sieht halt nicht so aus als ob das so sein sollte. Und Logs vollspammen klingt auch nicht so gut.
<sdx23> Entweder der gnome-system-monitor soll darauf zugreifen können, dann ist das AppArmor Profil falsch. Oder er soll es nicht, dann fragt sich warum. Bugreport erstellen, bzw. vorhandenen sichten.
<tomreyn> möglicher workaround ist den gnome-system-monitor via apt zu installieren und das snap wegzuwerfen.
<NTQ> Hab es gefunden: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+bug/1791454
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1791454 “system-monitor produces many apparmor permission d...” : Bugs : gnome-system-monitor package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<apollo13> lol snap lol
<j0k> snap wegwerfen \o/
<NTQ> Okay, frag mich eh, was das mit dem snap soll. Ein paar Sachen sind als snap installiert, das meiste andere nicht. Sogar mein Taschenrechner ist jetzt snap
<apollo13> ja ein taschenrechner ist auch so ziemlich das einfachste was man als snap paketieren kann :D
<j0k> das ist der Hauptgrund für Snap - der Taschenrechner - ich hab deshalb jetzt SpeedCrunch
<j0k> apt purge snapd ;-)
<tomreyn> je nach ubuntuversion und desktop kann das zu problemen führen
<tomreyn> (und auch der taschenrechner ist weiterhin per apt installierbar.)
<j0k> der von gnome? tatsächlich tomreyn ?
<j0k> dann ist das Instasllationsverhalten nur ein puschen von Snap?
<sdx23> Nein! Doch! Oh!
<tomreyn> ich denke ziel ist da primär einen grundstock an apps zu haben die per snap verwendet werden, um eine art 'field test' zu machen und erfahrung damit zu sammeln
<tomreyn> aber ich kann da auch nur spekulieren.
<knerten> was ist denn besser? appimage snap flatpak, oder was findet ihr besser
<tomreyn> für meinungen und umfragen ist dieser kanal nicht so gut geeignet
<tomreyn> es gibt da noch #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<NTQ> Ich hab auch noch zwei snaps installiert, die mir komisch vorkommen: gnome-3-26-1604, gnome-3-28-1804. Uraltversionen von Gnome von 16.04 und 18.04?
<tomreyn> yo, das gehört so.
<tomreyn> die brauchst du unter 18.04 damit die gnome-shell funktioniert.
<NTQ> ich hab aber 19.04
<tomreyn> ah dann können die weg denke ich.
<tomreyn> es kann sein dass es snaps gibt die darauf angewiesen sind, aber die installieren die ja dann bei bedarf wieder
<NTQ> Hm, dann lass ich die mal noch. Eine ganz andere Frage: Womit außer mit menulibre kann ich das Anwendungs-Menü editieren? menulibre will offenbar nicht mehr wegen eines UnicodeDecodeError.
<tomreyn> was hast du denn für nen desktop?
<NTQ> Gnome
<NTQ> Also GNOME Shell 3.32.0
<NTQ> Sagt zumindest gnome-shell --version.
<tomreyn> da gibts eigentlich kein anwendungsmenü mehr im klassischen sinn
<tomreyn> du kannst anwendungen starten und dann im panel rechts druaf klicken und die ins panel pinnen
<NTQ> Aber manchmal muss ich an einem Anwendungsstarter den Befehl anpassen.
<NTQ> Oder ich möchte einfach herausfinden wie die Binary ist, wenn sie ganz anders heißt als das Programm selbst, damit ich es im Terminal starten kann um den Fehler zu sehen.
<NTQ> Hab das Programm zwar gerade auch so gefunden und hab wieder ein neues Problem, aber mal schauen.
<NTQ> okay, hab alles gefixt
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-16
<dreamon> Moin. Wenn in der Gui auf ausloogen gehe, dann komm ich in den login screen. würde aber gerne auch dort ausloggen und in der Text-Konsole landen. So das kein Gui im Hintergrund mehr läuft.
<dreamon> Wenn ich lightdm greeter kill -9, dann startet dieser sich wieder automatisch.. 
<LetoThe2nd> systemctl stop lightdm, vermutlich. wenn nicht, ist das ein guter ausgangspzunkt zum weiter googlen.
<ppq> dies. hab gerade ewig nach der neuen syntax nach systemd gegoogelt :x die alte sollte™ aber auch noch gehen: sudo service lightdm stop
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: siehste, ich müsste mittlerweile nach der upstart-syntax googlen
<ppq> LetoThe2nd, immerhin müssen wir nicht nach der init.d syntax googeln :)
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: ... weil wir sie beide nicht verwenden :)
<ppq> xinetd *duck*
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab ja tatsächlich ein paar produkte wo in nebensystemen noch rc.d verwendet wird.
<LetoThe2nd> also busybox-init
<ppq> jo, schlanke inits sind schon nett
<LetoThe2nd> nö
<ppq> findst nicht? da weiß man wenigstens was sie tun, im gegensatz zu systemd :/
<LetoThe2nd> nur weil man da halt nen euro für flash sparen kann. schön ist das nicht.
<ppq> hehe stimmt, komplexen code mit hardware zu bewerfen bis er läuft ist natürlich auch ne option ;p
<LetoThe2nd> ich persönlich kann nichts bzw. wenig negatives an systemd und seinen subsystemen finden. eher das gegenteil, vor allem journalctl hat mir oft das leben deutlich leichter geamcht
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: nene, das hast du falsch verstanden. da gehts um rettungs- oder updatesysteme in embeddedgeräten. wenn du das in 8 oder 16mbyte kriegst statt in 32 oder 64, sparst du pro verkaufter einheit 1, 2 oder sogar 3 euro.
<ppq> genau, da lohnt sich simpler code richtig
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: und wenn du genug stück verkaufst dann rechnet sich auch, dass du das ganze startup etc nochmal neu machen und testen musst, auf busybox init. weil das hauptsystem nutzt ja ohnehin systemd.
<LetoThe2nd> ergo: nicht schön, macht keinen spass, aber verdient geld
<LetoThe2nd> aber wenn ich kann, bevorzuge ich immer systemd :)
<ppq> mir ist das nach wie vor ein buch mit sieben siegeln
<ppq> aber ich komme auch mit windows >7 und so modernen DEs wie unity/gnome3 nicht mehr klar ^^
<dreamon> systemctl stop lightdm stoppt es.. aber dann hab ich schwarzes Bild und Cursor blinkt und ich komme in kein terminal
<dreamon> auch nicht mit STRG+ALT+F1
<stevieh> probier mal alle Fs durch
<stevieh> bei mir ist es ab Strg-Alt-F3
<dreamon> Ok. muß dann aber nochmal rebooten.. bin dann in einer Sachgasse
<dreamon> mom
<stevieh> Lack und Sackgeschichten.
<dreamon> Passt. Danke
<nonenonenone> hi there
<nonenonenone> i have ubuntu running in a virtual machine and i CAN ping www.google.de but i cannot browse the internet... i cannot "wget"... i cannot "apt-get install" any of you guys have any idea what could be wrong here? 
<nonenonenone> Und so nebenbei gefragt, wird hier im -de channel überhaupt auf deutsch gefragt und geantwortet oder gehts nur um regionale vernetzung der ubuntu user untereinander?
<LetoThe2nd> nonenonenone: hier wird üblicherweise deutsch gefragt und soweit möglich auch deutsch geantwortet
<LetoThe2nd> nonenonenone: und zu deinem problem wäre es tendenziell gut zu wissen welche virtualisierung, welches ubuntu... also einfach die details
<stevieh> klar, es hat was mit dem Netzwerk zu tun.
<stevieh> ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der VM Host kein NAT macht oder so
<LetoThe2nd> z.b.
<nonenonenone> danke erstmal für die zwei inputs
<nonenonenone> Also nur um es nochmal detaillierter auszuführen:
<nonenonenone> Ich sitze vor einer Core i7 Thinkstation wo ein Windows 10 Edu läuft.
<nonenonenone> Ich sitze vor einer Core i7 Thinkstation wo ein Windows 10 Edu läuft. Virtualisierung läuft über Hyper-V und es handelt sich um ein Ubuntu-MATE mit einem 5.0.0.13 generischem Linux Kernel.
<stevieh> Mate wird hier nicht supported :-)
<LetoThe2nd> nonenonenone: mit hyper-v haben hier tendenziell wenige erfahrung, aber das ist genau die stelle wo du suchen musst, zumindest für den anfang. also wie da die netzwerkdurchreichung zu dem gast sind, etc.
<LetoThe2nd> welche ubuntu derivat da läuft ist zimeliche nebensahe :D
<LupusE> mich wuerd einstaressieren was der 'apt install ...' denn sagt. wenn es ein 404 ist kann auch der mirror kaputt sien oder ein einfaches 'apt update' fehlen.
<LupusE> da wuerd eich erstmal noch nicht in die sphaeren des Hyper-V switchings einsteigen (denn das ist ohne schnaps kaum auszuhalten). denkbar ist, dass die EDU kein NAT unterstuetzt oder per default aktiviert. soll ja mehrmaterial sein.
<nonenonenone> das mit dem Schnaps und dem NAT nehm ich. hyper-v tut schon ein wenig weh. wenn ich da an das viel freundlichere Virtualbox denke, das ist mir schon viel sympathischer.
<nonenonenone> ich kann dir sagen, was "apt install" sagt.
<tomreyn> na dann mal los, rauf aufs pastebin damit
<tomreyn> "apt update" wäre wohl erst mal interessanter
<nonenonenone> wget gibt mir ein 443 und steht ewig!!!
<tomreyn> was ist "ein 443"?
<tomreyn> wget nach wo?
<NTQ> Mag mir jemand das hier etwas detaillierter erklären bzw. mir eine Informationsquelle dazu nennen? https://make-linux-fast-again.com/
<NTQ> Werden da einfach die Sicherheitsmechanismen wegen Spectre und sowas deaktiviert, falls man der Meinung ist, dass die Sicherheitslücke auf dem eigenen System eh nicht ausgenutzt wird?
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: klar. das ist ne kernel-kommandozeile die die ganzen spu-fail mitigations ausschaltet
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: sollte ab 5.1.2 bzw. dem äquivalenten patchlevel älterer kernels tun.
<NTQ> Ich hab noch nicht ganz verstanden, ob das jetzt irgendwelche Nachteile mit sich bringt.
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: wenn du untrusted code ausführst wird dein system angreifbar(er)
<LetoThe2nd> NTQ: sprich: wenn du nen webbrowser benutzt :P
<NTQ> noibrs, noibpb, no_stf_barrier, mds, mitigations hab ich hier nicht gefunden. Den Rest habe ich verstanden: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/admin-guide/kernel-parameters.txt
<NTQ> Ja, eben, im Browser kann das ja schon passieren.
<NTQ> Klingt auf jeden Fall nicht nach einem Plan, den ich durchziehen würde :-D Es sei denn das ist eine offline-Kiste.
<matze202> Hi ;) hat von euch jemand bitte nen Tip, wo ich die Einstellung unter 18.04 Plasma (KDE) finde, wie ich das Fenstermenü aus der Taskleiste in das Fenster zurückstellen kann?
<Fuchs> matze202: da sollte es reichen einfach den plasmoiden aus der Taskleiste zu entfernen
<Fuchs> also Widgets entsprerren (geht mit rechtsklick auf den desktop), dann sollte das panel so einen konfigurieren-Knopf bekommen, da drueber kann man das dann rauskicken, oder das panel komplett entfernen
<matze202> Fuchs, danke dir, irgendwie ärgern mich gerade die Taskleisten
<Fuchs> matze202: wie viele von denen hast Du denn? 
<Fuchs> also ggf. einen Screenshot machen, dann sehe ich das Problem vielleicht eher 
<matze202> Fuchs, https://c1.euro-hoster.cloud/s/yTCjYpRtc2JPHWG
<matze202> sorry dass es ein wenig dauerte, aber ich habe das System noch nicht eingerichtet
<Fuchs> kein Problem 
<Fuchs> matze202: ah, ja. Beide stoeren Dich, oder nur die untere? 
<Fuchs> ah, das unten ist ein Fenster
<Fuchs> okay, in dem Fall ist das einfach ein Plasmoid. Kein Problem
<Fuchs> Rechtsklick auf das Panel -> Miniprogramme entsperren -> dann entweder ganz rechts auf den erscheinenden Knopf oder wieder rechtsklick -> Kontrolleisten-Optionen -> Kontrolleiste einrichten
<Fuchs> wenn Du dann mit der Maus auf dieses Menü hoverst sollte ein Tooltip kommen mit der Möglichkeit es zu entfernen. Wenn Du es entfernst, sollte es eigentlich in das Programmfenster zurückspringen
<matze202> Miniprogramme sind entsperrt, dann habe ich entweder über rechts Klick "Einstellungen für Kontrollleiste" oder rechts mit dem Button "weitere Einstellungen" und bei beiden finde ich nichts passendes für das Menü
<matze202> ich versuch auch schon den Bereich aus der Taskleiste zu löschen, aber wenn ich in die Einstellung der Kontrollleiste gehe, wo mir zu den anderen Dingen das rote Kreuz zum löschen erscheint, verschwindet einfach das Menü ohne es löschen zukönnen und später ist es wieder da
<matze202> Bei 16.04 und dazwischen war es meines Wissens noch ein einziges Häkchen was zu setzen war, aber dieses finde ich leider nicht mehr
<Fuchs> das ist bei neuen Plasma Versionen eigentlich weg, ja 
<Fuchs> weil nicht mehr notwendig. Ggf. hast Du da noch eine alte Einstellungen irgendwo, die Du nicht los wirst
<Fuchs> wenn Du Englisch kannst, dann kannst Du in #plasma fragen, die Leute da werden ziemlich sicher wissen wie die heisst und wo sie ist 
<Fuchs> Holzhammermethode waere es das ganze panel zu entfernen und neu anzulegen, aber dann verlierst Du Einstellungen anderer Plasmoiden  (Menü, Uhr, Taskleiste ...) da drin 
<matze202> mein englisch ist leider sehr mies, das System habe ich komplett neu aufgesetzt, weshalb keine altlasten vorhanden sein sollten
<Fuchs> o.O 
<Fuchs> das betrifft alle Applikationen, nicht nur Chrome / GTK Applikationen, ja? 
<matze202> jupp, alle
<matze202> Fuchs, https://c1.euro-hoster.cloud/s/dx2ssmzZrBAYmBc hier mit Discord
<Fuchs> gut, discord ist m.W. electron, also auch nur ein Chrome
<Fuchs> hast Du in dem Panel irgendwelche Dinge mit Einstellungen, an denen Du fest haengst? 
<Fuchs> sonst wuerde ich ehrlich gesagt das Panel plaetten und neu anlegen
<matze202> Fuchs, Also ich habe die Kontrollleiste (Anwendungsmenüleiste) gelöscht, den mir eine leere angelegt, die bekam ich nicht nach oben und das Menü der Fenster wurde auch nicht in den Fenstern angezeigt
<Fuchs> okay, das ist wirklich komisch, dann wirst Du leider #plasma bemuehen muessen :/ 
<matze202> Fuchs, Danke trotzdem und schade, naja vielleicht kennt jemand anderes noch nen Tip, der mir weiter helfen könnte 
<matze202> Die frühere Einstellung war in den allgemeinen Einstellungen des Systemes gewesen, nur finde ich den entsprechenden Bereich der Einstellung leider nicht mehr
<nonenone> hello
<ppq> hm.
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-17
<knerten> as you will already know, morgen am 18 mai ist LPD LinuxPresentationDay in mehreren städten, hier die karte https://linux-events.org/index.php
<le_bot> Title: Datenbank internationaler LINUX-Veranstaltungen / The Database of international LINUX-Events, like Linux-Presentation-Day (LPD), Linux-Day and more. Find it, love it, spread it! (at linux-events.org)
<guest1> just filling the log...
<matze202> Weiß jemand wo man unter 18.04 in der Standard-Kontrollleiste einstellen kann, dass nur die Fenster der entsprechenden Arbeitsfläche angezeigt werden? (Google ist in letzter Zeit leider nicht mehr mein Freund. Früher bekam ich viel mehr erfolgreiche Suchergebnisse aber in der letzten Zeit bin ich nur noch am verzweifeln, wenn es Ubuntu angeht.)
<MadPsymon> Standard Ubuntu mit Gnome?
<matze202> MadPsymon, Sorry ne KDE (Plasma) Naja ich habe es gerade selbst noch gefunden und musste da in die Einstellung des Kontrollleistenbereiches "Fensterleiste" reingehen
<MadPsymon> k :D
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> ich habe mir eine systemd unit erstellt und leite den output ins syslog um: StandardOutput=syslog, StandardError=syslog, SyslogIdentifier=myservice
<yogg> im syslog bekomme ich aber nicht den gesammten output
<yogg> wenn ich die bin manuel starte bekomme ich mehr output als im logfile drinnen ist
<yogg> hat wer eine idee wo der output verschwindet?
<tomreyn> ich nicht. schreibs doch mal testweise in ne datei statt ins syslog - da findet ja auch ne filterungs statt und es erhöht die komplexität.
<yogg> hmm (StandardOutput=file:/tmp/stdout.txt, StandardError=file:/tmp/stderr.txt), selbes verhalten. Eventuell liegts an der shell ich teste es mal über ein "env -i sh"
<yogg> ahh der output den ich sucher ist werder im stdout noch im stderr channel -.-
<yogg> mal nachlesen was es da noch so gibt
<yogg> ich suche warscheinlich falsch, aber ich finde nichts dazu. Gibt es mehr als stdout und stderr? Wenn ich meine bin manuell aufrufe und den output durch ein grep jage (./my.bin 2>&1 | grep "whatever") dann liefert grep nichts zurück
<yogg> ohne grep sehe ich aber das, der gesuchte string ausgegeben wird
<sdx23> mit strace schauen und/oder /proc/$pid/fd/* ansehen
<yogg> ich verstehs zwar nicht aber "export PYTHONUNBUFFERED=1" löst mein problem. Im systemd unit file dann -> Environment=PYTHONUNBUFFERED=1
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-18
<knert> heut ist LPD mehreren städten, hier die karte https://linux-events.org/index.php
<le_bot> Title: Datenbank internationaler LINUX-Veranstaltungen / The Database of international LINUX-Events, like Linux-Presentation-Day (LPD), Linux-Day and more. Find it, love it, spread it! (at linux-events.org)
<Brot01> Hallo, ich starte ein Programm auf der Konsole in dem jeweiligen Verzeichnis mit "npm start". Was muss ich tun, um dieses Programm in diesem Ubuntu Gnome "Aktivitäten" Menü starten zu können?
<drc> Eine Desktop-Datei dafür anlegen, die zeigt Gnome im Menü an
<drc> Siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/.desktop-Dateien/
<le_bot> Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<drc> Brot01, ↑
<Brot01> drc, vielen Dank, funktioniert
<Brot01> Ich habe noch eine weitere Frage. Ich benötige eine Möglichkeit per Remotedesktop von einem Win10 PC auf einen Xubuntu Rechner zuzugreifen. Leider muss die Verbindung durch einen HTTP Proxy. Gibts da eine Möglichkeit?
<drc> Wenn es wirklich ein HTTP-Proxy ist, wüsste ich nicht
<Brot01> ja istn http proxy
<drc> Du könntest Chrome mit dem WebRDP-Addon probieren. Dann musst du auf beiden Seiten Chrome installieren, aber mit Glück geht das durch den Proxy
<drc> Hab ich aber noch nie probiert
<Brot01> Ah ok, davon hab ich mal was gehört. Das versuch ich mal. Mein Notanker wäre gerade Apache Guacamole
<tomreyn> kannst du denn ne ssh-verbindnug zu dem server aufbauen?
<tomreyn> äh zu dem xubuntu rechner
<Brot01> tomreyn, also putty hab ich auf dem win10 rechner drauf, aber ich wüsste nicht wie ich da durch den proxy durch könnte
<Brot01> ich habs mal versucht und spaßhalber den http proxy eingegeben, aber da ging nix
<tomreyn> ok, hast du's denn mal ohne proxy probiert?
<Brot01> ja
<Brot01> der torbrowser wiederum funktioniert mit dem proxy, wobei ich bei tor die technischen hintergründe nicht kenne
<tomreyn> ok, dann beiben wohl nur drei optionen (1) freigabe beantragen bei firewall-/netzwerkadmin, (2) über http erreichbaren service auf dem xubuntu-system aufbauen, (3) stunnel oder httunnel oder ähnliche tunnel verwenden.
<tomreyn> hier ist ne lösung für den 2. ansatz: https://github.com/novnc/noVNC
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - novnc/noVNC: VNC client using HTML5 (WebSockets, Canvas) (at github.com)
<tomreyn> es kann aber gut sein dass der http-proxy keine langlebenden verbindungen zulässt und das damit nicht nutzbar ist.
<tomreyn> grundsätzlich müsste ien http proxy immer auch https unterstützen, und damit kann man dann einfach sämtliche protokolle verwenden bei denen der im klartext übertragene teil 'so ähnlich aussieht'. das machtr sich auch tor zunutze.
<Brot01> also der proxy unterstützt https
<Brot01> ich guck mir mal novnc und die tunnel lösungen an
<Brot01> kannte das bisher noch nicht
<Brot01> danke schon mal
<Brot01> ich habe noch eine letzte Frage, ich möchte auf einem Ubuntu Gnome Rechner Virtualbox laufen lassen. Darauf läuft ein fertiges VmImage mit RemixOS Android. Ab dem Zeitpunkt wo ich das starte spackt Ubuntu und der VMbox Manager herum. Das Fenster von Oracle reagiert sehr langsam und das Gastsystem Fenster lässt sich nicht verschieben. Ist der Mauszeiger im Gastsystem, ist dort alles flüssig. Hardware-Ressourcen hab ich genug. 
<Brot01> Ich bräuchte da einen Tipp wo ich zum optimieren ansetzen könnte. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
<tomreyn> bitteschön. die einfachste lösung ist vermutlich stunnel oder ähnliches auf port 443 auf dem xubuntu laufen zu lassen.
<Brot01> tomreyn, danke, dann fang ich damit an
<tomreyn> vielleicht klappt sogar ssh wenn du den ssh-server auf xem xubuntu auf port 443 lauschen lässt, das wäre dann noch viel einfacher.
<tomreyn> Brot01: zu deiner letzten frage: ist "VmImage" ein spezielles format? ist "RemixOS Android" ein amd64-kompatibles system (arm unter virtualbox wird nicht funktionieren)? was ist der "VMbox Manager"?
<tomreyn> und was das "fenster von oracle"
<Brot01> Das image ist ne .vdi Datei. Also so ne Art vorkonfigurierte Festplatte (64bit System). Im Grunde das hier: https://www.osboxes.org/remix-os/#remix-os-3-0-vbox. Wie gesagt es startet und funktioniert. Aber ich kann das Gast System Fenster, nachdem ich gestartet habe nicht mehr verschieben, Größe Ändern oder was auch immer machen. 
<le_bot> Title: Remix OS VM images for VirtualBox and VMware (at www.osboxes.org)
<Brot01> mit vmbox manager meinte ich das "Fenster von Oracle", als das Fenster mit dem VirtualBox startet und wo man die Einstellungen macht
<tomreyn> den "Oracle VM VirtualBox Manager" dann wohl.
<Brot01> ja genau
<tomreyn> keine ahnung wie es dazu kommt, schau mal in deine logs und frag ggf. in vbox nach falls du deren builds verwendest
<tomreyn> * #vbox
<Brot01> ok danke
<bumb> hi. woran kann es liegen, dass mein PC auf einmal während kopiervorgängen ganz langsam wird bzw. jede andere aktion (neben dem kopieren) ins stocken gerät?
<ppq> bumb, das kann zb. am ranzigen ntfs-support unter linux liegen, falls das ein solches fs ist. schlimmer wird es über usb, noch schlimmer wenn es eine langsame externe festplatte ist. noch schlimmer mit vielen kleinen dateien :)
<bumb> ich schrieb doch "auf einmal"
<bumb> d. h. die ganze zeit lief es gut
<bumb> und es betrifft die interne festplatte
<bumb> aktuell
<bumb> also, auch die ext., aber die nutze ich gerade nicht
<ppq> ist es denn ntfs? denn wenn es eine weile gut lief, muss das bei ntfs noch lange nichts heißen :x
<ppq> aber schau halt mal in top/htop ob es an hohen load werten oder an hoher cpu-auslastung liegt
<ppq> und wie die ram-situation ist
<bumb> ich weiß nicht, ob es ntfs ist. wo sehe ich das?
<ppq> bumb, "blkid" müsste das verraten
<ppq> lsblk -f ebenso
<bumb> ppq: ext4
<ppq> bumb, ok, dann ist da was im argen, ist der ram voll?
<ppq> sonst auch mal "dmesg" checken wenn es langsam wird
<ppq> falls du auf deine systempartition kopierst, könnte die auch volllaufen, sieht man mit df -h
<bumb> wie checke ich das mit dem ram?
<ppq> htop
<bumb> leert sich der ram nicht bei einem neustart des pcs?
<ppq> jo. das musst du nachschauen wenn der rechner wieder ins stocken kommt
<bumb> wie kann ich denn überprüfen, ob die festplatte einen schaden hat?
<ppq> bumb, das geht mit smart, kannst du hier nachlesen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus/
<le_bot> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bumb> danke
#ubuntu-de 2019-05-19
<stevieh> hmm... seit dem Update auf 19.04 geht mein Monitor beim Videoabspielen - manchmal auf bei anderen Aktionen - für ne Sekunde ganz aus um dann wieder anzugehen...
<stevieh> syslog sagt eher nix...
<stevieh> irgendwie ist das eher bei vielen rechenintensiven sachen...
<ppq> stevieh, das habe ich seit ner woche oder so auch gelegentlich, aber unter 18.04
<ppq> noch nicht mit befasst, aber wird dann wohl ein update sein
<stevieh> jo, evtl. was im kernelö
<stevieh> das nervt 
<ppq> stevieh, steht im xorg los was?
<stevieh> das gibts doch alles nicht mehr :-(
<ppq> xfce masterrace
<ppq> da gibts das noch :)
<stevieh> ich hab kack gnome
<ppq> aber wayland hat doch sicherlich auch logs, oder?
<stevieh> hab kein wayland
<ppq> nanu, was denn dann? ich dachte mir ist tot
<stevieh> X
<stevieh> ganz normales, aber trotzdem kein xorg.0.log mehr.
<ppq> achso, es gibt in 19.04 noch X, aber keine X logs mehr? wat
<ppq> wer denkt sich denn sowas aus :x
<stevieh> ja, damit sie mal was neues machen konnten.
<stevieh> logging ist sein gnome3 und systemd sowas von am Arsch.
<apollo13> was hat gnome3 mit logging zu tun
<stevieh> das hängt alles zusammen. 
<stevieh> hmm... und wieso sagt mir ffmpeg, bei 13000 frames, die er schon transcodiert hat, dass 2200 dup sind?
<tokam> Hi mein Upgrade auf Ubuntu 18.10 schlägt fehl
<tokam> 2019-05-19 13:50:22,089 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'Das Paket »ubuntu-minimal« ist zum Löschen vorgesehen, wurde aber durch das System gesperrt.'
<tokam> ich habe das paket jetzt mal per hand gelöscht
<tomreyn> hattest du das paket vorher auf "held" gesetzt?
<tomreyn> "manuell gelöscht" bedeutet was genau?
<tokam> nein ich hatte nie etwas manuel mit dem paket zu tun 
<tokam> ich habe es mit apt-get remove gelöscht jetzt 
<tokam> und das do-release-upgrade klappt nun scheinbar
<tokam> Anderes Problem: Meine Soundkarte taucht nicht mehr bei lspci -v und bei lsusb auf. Ich habe nicht im Bios geändert. War eine Intel hda onboard Karte 
<tokam> was bedeutet das? Ist sie nun defekt?
<tokam> vorgestern ging sie noch.
<Robert_Zenz> tokam, wenn du etwas an der Installation veraendert hast, alten Kernel probieren. Ansonsten faellt mir nur ein ob vielleicht kernel-modules-extra fehlt.
<tomreyn> sudo apt update && sudo apt install linux-modules-extra-$(uname -r)
<tomreyn> tokam: ^ probier das mal
<tokam> tomreyn: ich führe erstmal das release upgrade zu ende durch
<tokam> danke :) 
<tomreyn> guter plan!
<tomreyn> falls du am ende noch rausfinden möchtest was ggf. dein release-upgrade sabotiert hat und dir (dem apt-paketabhängigkeiten-berechner) auch weiterhin im weg stehen könnte, empfehle ich https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - tomreyn/scripts: Some scripts I use or used in the past (at github.com)
<tokam> Die Systemaktualisierung wurde vollständig abgeschlossen, jedoch 
<tokam> traten während der Systemaktualisierung Fehler auf. 
<tokam> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<tokam>  sendmail-bin
<tokam>  sendmail
<tokam>  sensible-mda
<tokam> #reboot && echo 'bis gleich'
<stevieh> sendmail?
<stevieh> die glotze geht bei mir definitiv dann aus, wenn irgendwas im 3D Bereich abgeht. Das ist echt mal nervig
<tokam-nopw> Hi
<tokam-nopw> Lightdm startet nicht mehr nach dem Upgrade auf 18.10 und ich bekomme kein tty
<tokam-nopw> Ich probiere einen recovery boot
<tokam-nopw> Also habe die error message lightdm failed to start
<tokam-nopw> Wenn ich Esc drücke
<Fussel> tokam-nopw: hast du irgendwelche ppa?
<stevieh> die ttys können weiter hinten sein. Also AltF4 und so... nimmst du denn Wayland oder X?
<tokam-nopw> Keine ppas
<tokam-nopw> X
<tokam-nopw> Habe auch hinten kein tty
<tokam-nopw> Nur im recovery mode
<tokam-nopw> Im lightdm log steht xlocal sei depreciated
<tokam-nopw> Man solle local nutzen
<tokam-nopw> Wieso führt Service lightdm Start im recovery mode zu power-off
<tokam-nopw> Failed to start lightdm display manager
<tomreyn> welchen grfischen desktop möchtest du denn nutzen?
<tokam-nopw> A start job is running for hold until boot process finishes
<tokam-nopw> Wenn ich Netzwerk aktivieren im recovery mode wähle stürzt der PC ab
<tokam-nopw> Ich probiere mal recovery mit altem Kernel
<tokam-nopw> Muss wohl im chroot ran
<tokam-nopw> Eventuell hat es etwas mit Sendmail zu tun
<tokam-nopw> Wenn ich meine lightdm config auskommentiere geht es
<tokam-nopw> Da hatte ich mate als User session eingetragen
<tokam-nopw> Der mate lightdm greeter wurde entfernt
<tokam-nopw> Was wohl die Probleme verursachte
<tokam> Ich habe noch ein Problem .... 
<tokam> Der Settings-Dialog Fenster lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen in der Systemsteuerung 
<tokam> weil dort ein Window-Manager default eingestellt ist, der wohl deinstalliert wurde. 
<tokam> Ich weiß nicht mehr wie der hieß 
<tokam> compiz ging früher nicht, also musste ich ausweichen. 
<tokam> compiz geht glücklicherweise nun 
<tokam> wenn ich aber den configurator öffnen will kommt die meldung
<tokam> "Die aktuelle Fensterverwaltung wird nicht unterstützt"
<stevieh> compiz, 18.10? Nimmst du noch unity?
<tokam> ich nutze ubuntu-mate
<tokam> welchen window manager soll ich nutzen?
<stevieh> das was spass macht, aber mit mate hab ich keinen Plan.
<tokam> ich würde gerne irgendwie wieder in die gui kommen um den default window manager einstellen zu können.
<stevieh> das ist jetzt lightdm?
<stevieh> da kannste doch beim login ne session auswählen?
<tokam> hm ich habe dem mate greeter 
<tokam> und man kann dort einstellen welcher der default window manager sein soll
<stevieh> und das nützt nix?
<tokam> ich habe mate-tweak installiert und damit kann ich es wohl editieren
<tokam> vorher hatte ich wohl compton-gpu-komposit macro als window manager
<tokam> muss kurz rebooten
<tokam-nopw> Hi
<tokam-nopw> Compiz startet sich endlos neu nach dem Start von mate
<tokam-nopw> Der Rechner ist so unbedienbar
<k1l> was sagt die .xsession-errors? passiert das auch bei einem anderen benutzer oder gast account?
<tokam-nopw> Was kann ich da tun?
<tokam-nopw> Moment
<tokam-nopw> Was auch nervt wenn ich ein anderes tty öffne und dann zurückkere antwortet lightdm mit dem greeter
<tokam-nopw> Und meine session ist futsch
<tokam-nopw> Habe keinen guest account im greeter
<tokam-nopw> Bei einem anderen User geht es
<k1l> dann guck in die logs was da abgeht.
<tokam-nopw> Was kann ich tun damit lightdm nicht die Session killt
<apollo13> compiz? das ding existiert noch?
<k1l> tokam-nopw: das session killen ist ja nur ein symptom.
<k1l> das ist doch bei der ursachenforschung erst mal egal.
<tokam-nopw> Failed to load external entity und dann ein pointer auf eine compiz Session
<tokam-nopw> K1l naja dann könnte ich den window Manager per try ändern
<tokam-nopw> Und hätte eine Session zum Arbeiten
<tokam-nopw> A Händler is already registered
<k1l> du kannst doch in lightdm beim einloggen einen anderen desktop auswählen falls installiert
<tokam-nopw> Für die compiz plug-ins
<tokam-nopw> Nein es kommt immer der mate greeter und der kann es nicht
<tokam-nopw> Was steht in deiner lightdm conf?
<tokam-nopw> Welcher greeter
<k1l> ich nutze kein x
<tokam-nopw> Ich habe den unity greeter aktiviert
<tokam-nopw> Aber kann auch da nichts weiter auswählen
<k1l> drück auf das zahnkranz symbol
<tokam-nopw> Das wird nicht angezeigt
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist das überhaupt?
<tokam-nopw> Ich will nicht mehr dass lightdm meine session killt
<k1l> bei manchen muss man erst den user auswählen bevor man es sieht
<tokam-nopw> Wenn ich das tty wechsle
<tokam-nopw> Eine Idee wie das geht?
<k1l> symptom vs ursache
<k1l> guck in die logs was da überhaupt abgeht
<k1l> ich weiß ja auch nicht was du da überhaupt verändert hast.
<tokam-nopw> Die Menü leiste blinkt immer auf
<tokam-nopw> Als würde er die neuladen
<tokam-nopw> In manchen sessions sehe ich keine
<tokam-nopw> Der Lüfter geht an
<tokam-nopw> Der log sagt nur dass keine lese rechte auf eine compiz Session existieren würden
<tokam-nopw> Compiz settings verschieben hilft nicht
<tokam-nopw> Habe die user-session in lightdm geändert und das hilft auch nicht
<k1l> tokam-nopw: dein problem ist doch, dass mate dauernd crasht. bzw compiz in mate?
<tokam-nopw> Ja
<tokam-nopw> Scheinbar
<k1l> das sollte die .xsession-errors zeigen
<tokam-nopw> Seitdem compiz im autostart ist gibt es Probleme
<k1l> generell wäre interessant, was du gemacht hast bevor es nicht mehr ging
<k1l> und welches setup das eigentlich ist
<tokam-nopw> dist upgrade
<tokam-nopw> Release Upgrade
<tokam-nopw> Und in mate tweak eingestellt das compiz der neue WM ist
<tokam-nopw> Gibt es ein gutes console pastebin?
<k1l> pipe es nach nc termbin.com 9999
<k1l> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<tokam-nopw> termbin.com/gfo2
<tokam-nopw> Miner gate lösche ich mal haha
<tokam-nopw> K1l was siehst du in dem log
<tokam-nopw> Mit gdm kann ich andere environments wählen
<tokam-nopw> Wie z. B. GNOME
<tokam-nopw> Das Problem ist meine compiz config
<tokam> scheint alles zu funktionieren jetzt. danke k1l
<maredebianum> tokam-nopw: compiz plugins mal wegmachen? nach ezoom start scheint's zu krachen, eventuell auch expo. Oder halt compiz komplett ersetzen
<tokam> Was ist at-spi d-bus bus 
<tokam> im autostart?
<echtor> ui, die ban list wurde ja mal aufgeräumt :D
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-11
<Lost_> Moin
<NDK590> Moin Moin! Neue Woche, neues Glück :)
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-12
<evlute1> hi
<evlute1> ich mach mir gerade einen bionic mirror mittels apt-mirror. ich habe die standardeinstellungen verwendet und bin irritiert. 211.4 GiB sollen runtergeladen werden. Die alten Distros waren 1/3 so groß. Jetzt bin ich verunsichert. Ob ich mit bionic-main, -security main und -updates zuviel drin habe
<ppq> joa, gibt vermutlich viele doppelungen, security und updates kriegen ja viele neue pakete, und bionic ist ja nun schon zwei jahre alt
<evlute1> ich hab in der mirros.list deb-src anstatt deb-amd64 - ich glaube ich ziehe i386 wie auch amd64. benötige aber nur amd64.
<ppq> achso, jo mit quelltexten ist es kein wunder, dass es viel wird :)
<evlute1> warum auch quelltexte?
<ppq> deb-src
<ppq> deb sind binärpakete, deb-src die quelltexte
<evlute1> ok nahe liegend
<ppq> deb [arch=amd64]
<ppq> keine ahnung ob das so geht
<evlute1> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-mirror/
<ppq> aber kannst ja mal versuchen
<le_bot> Title: apt-mirror › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<evlute1> laut dem wiki: deb-amd64 uri
<ppq> ok
<evlute1> okay 134,6 gb
<stevieh> und die ganzen snaps...
<evlute1> stevieh: mehr kontext bitte.
<stevieh> ne
<unicatx> in welcher .log-Datei wird Boot-Vorgang protokolliert ?
<unicatx> erledigt.. danke
<tomreyn> der oft beste weg sich die logs anzusehen ist (außer auf 16.04): journalctl -b
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-13
<k9e> gibt es eine schönere lösung sich termine anzeigen zu lassen als über evolution + kalendar
<k9e> am besten mit akustischem weckton
<stevieh> thunderbird & lightning :-)
<k9e> möchte eigentlich nur einer schöne ins ui integrierte lösung für terminkalender + akustischem alarm :D
<k9e> also richtig ganz simpel, eintrag hinzufügen, erinner mich durch bimmel um *uhrzeit
<Letothe2nd> KTeaTimer :)
<stevieh> jeah :-)
<k9e> Letothe2nd: ist teatime die nicht kde-variante davon?
<k9e> vergiss die frage, die antwort lautet nope!
<salus0439> es tritt ein Fehler auf bei Nutzung des LAN.. wifi funktioniert einwandfrei.. kann mir jemand helfen, die Quelle des Fehlers zu lokalisieren? Benutze UBU 20.04LTS
<salus0439> die LAN-Icon ist mit einem Fragezeichen versehen, und die Verbindung zum Internet kann nicht hergestellt werde.
<stevieh> dmesg gucken. und auch schauen, ob die Lämpchen an der LAN Buchse überhaupt an sind?
<salus0439> ja , ich habe was gefunden, könnte sich jemand das ab der Zeile 11.482115 anschauen , bitte https://pastebin.com/jEGLcqbY
<le_bot> Title: salus0439@AKOYA4711:~$ salus0439@AKOYA4711:~$ salus0439@AKOYA4711:~$ dmesg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LupusE> warum pastest du dann nicht erst ab zeile 11.482110?
<salus0439> LupusE, falls es da irgendwelche Informationsverknüpfungen zu den Inhalten von oben geben sollte, deshalb der gesamte Ausdruck von dmesg
<stevieh> salus0439: nein, da ist noch irgendwas bei deinem SD Kartenleser kaputt.
<salus0439> stevieh, aha
<stevieh> und von netzwerk seh ich da gar nix. 
<stevieh> also mit lspci gucken, ob da was erkannt wird
<salus0439> aus meiner Sicht ist alles i. O. https://pastebin.com/Sxjs38ig
<le_bot> Title: salus0439@AKOYA4711:~$ salus0439@AKOYA4711:~$ salus0439@AKOYA4711:~$ lspci - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)
<stevieh> jo, da isser.
<stevieh> [    8.324824] r8169 0000:02:00.0 enp2s0: Link is Down
<stevieh> und das ist die passende Meldung aus dem dmesg
<stevieh> (15:44:06) stevieh: dmesg gucken. und auch schauen, ob die Lämpchen an der LAN Buchse überhaupt an sind?
<k1l> angesteckt ist es aber?
<stevieh> und hast du das geschaut?
<salus0439> stevieh, irgend eine Empfehlung
<salus0439> k1l, nein, ist er nicht
<stevieh> aha
<k1l> so geht wlan nicht :)
<stevieh> und was soll er dann anzeigen?
<k1l> wenn am anderen ende des kabels nixhts ansgesteckt ist, dann kann er auch mit nix kommunizieren
<salus0439> wifi funkts, kabel wirft fehler aus
<stevieh> kabel wirft fehler aus?
<salus0439> moment bitte
<salus0439> jetzt ist alles i.O.
<salus0439> ich führe jetzt erneut dmesg aus
<stevieh> ja, wenn man es tief genug reinsteckt.
<salus0439> stevieh, also, das Fragezeichen ist aus der Icon verschwunden , ja, aber dmesg weist die selben Fehler wie vorher aus..
<stevieh> bist doch eh weg.
<k1l_> kam da noch was dazu was generell da problem ist, ausser das das kabel nicht drin war?
<stevieh> ne. 
<salus0439> stevieh, hast du eine Vermutung , was da schief gelaufen war? wo ich nachschlagen muss, um diesen Fehler los zu werden..
<stevieh> mit dem sdkartenleser?
<salus0439> ja
<stevieh> mmc0: Timeout waiting for hardware cmd interrupt 
<stevieh> danach musst du gugln und du bist wohl nicht der einzige... 
<salus0439> mache ich
<salus0439> stevieh, danke, ich habe die Quelle (wahrscheinlich ) raus gefunden . SD-Karten-Lese-Gerät. Thx.
<stevieh> sagte ich doch
<zen_coder> I have a script with following header: https://justpaste.it/30nuq
<le_bot> Title: JustPaste.it - Share Text & Images the Easy Way (at justpaste.it)
<zen_coder> when I execute it (source myscript.sh), in my shell (Ubuntu 18.04) it will say: "This script only can be run from bash""
<zen_coder> how can I source the script?
<tomreyn> zen_coder: if you speak German, please do, since that's what this channel is for. Otherwise you may want to get support in #ubuntu
<tomreyn> zen_coder: or the support channel for the very shell you're using, if any.
<zen_coder> ja sorry
<zen_coder> macht der gewohnheit
<zen_coder> tomreyn: wie kann ich das problem beheben?
<tomreyn> zen_coder: existiert denn /bin/bash?
<tomreyn> und was ist deine shell?
<tomreyn> (bzw. die des users der es zu sourcen versucht)
<zen_coder> tomreyn: ich verwende den standard terminal
<zen_coder> mit oh my zhsell
<zen_coder> oder wie das heißt
<k1l_> zen_coder: "echo $SHELL"  gibt was aus?
<zen_coder> `/bin/bash`
<k1l_> und rennt dein script auch als dieser user?
<k1l_> $0 ist die genutzt shell, $SHELL ist glaube ich nur die standardshell
<zen_coder> wie meinst du das rennt es auch als dieser user?
<zen_coder> ich mache einfach "source /lhome/..../meinSkript.sh"
<zen_coder> k1l_ ?
<k1l_> ja ob du das als dein user ausführst oder von einem anderen user. aber so ist das ja dein user
<zen_coder> okay
<zen_coder> und jetzt?
<zen_coder> wie fixe ich es?
<k1l_> ich glaube dein skript ist falsch
<zen_coder> wo ist der Fehler?
<k1l_> echo $BASH_SOURCE
<k1l_> ist leer
<zen_coder> und das ist normal?
<zen_coder> das es leer ist?
<k1l_> ist auf meinen kisten hier auch
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-14
<marshmello> Wenn ich im LibreOffice-Öffnendialog die Files angezeigt erhalte. Rechts klicke und "mit Dateiverwaltung öffnen" anwähle, wird EasyTAG geöffnet. Das sollte wohl nicht sein.
<nils_2> klingt ganz danach, das die Dateizuordnung falsch ist
<LupusE> wenn easytag als dateiverwaltung eingetragen idt, dann ist das nict falsch. je nach DE (oder WM) ist der ort, an dem die standardprogramme definiert sind, unterschiedlich.
<marshmello> LupusE, sollte wohl Nautilus sein. Wo stelle ich das um?
<LupusE> nautilis ist ien dateibrowser. kein desktop environment (DE) oder Windowmanager (WM).
<marshmello> LupusE, was meint denn Dateiverwaltung? Ordner erstellen, Dateien verschieben?
<LupusE> auf einem gaengigen heimcomputer sind die daten als dateien organisiert. da es auf die dauer unuebersichtlich wird hat man dazu eine ordner hierachie eingeführt. dies edateien können verwaltet werden. in einem dateibrowser oder iener dateiverwaltung oder einem explorer oder einem dateimanager ... je nachdem wer das ding gerad ebenannt hat.
<nils_2> dopus auf dem amiga :-)
<nils_2> diskmaster gabe es auch,auf dem amiga :-)
<marshmello> Also ist Nautilus doch eine Dateiverwaltung? :)
<LupusE> hat jemand etwas anderes behauptet?
<marshmello> LupusE, zumindest hat dein kommentar den eindruck erweckt easytag und nautilus seien dasselbe.
<LupusE> wer sagt dnen das easytag keine dateiverwaltung ist? eben nur eine ziehmlich spezielle.
<LupusE> aber all das hat ueberhaupt nichts mit diener problemloesung zu tun.
<LupusE> aber um es kurz zu machen, da dir scheinbar die umgebung nicht bekannt ist, eine allgemeine anleitung zum einstellen des dateimanagers gibt es unter: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager/#ndern-des-Standard-Dateimanagers
<le_bot> Title: Dateimanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-15
<NTQ> Weiß jemand wie man es Nautilus beibringt bei der Eingabe der Anfangsbuchstaben einfach nur die entsprechende Datei/den Ordner zu selektieren statt eine Suche zu starten? Das ist leider ganz schön nervig und überhaupt nicht hilfreich.
<NTQ> Vor allem, wenn man per SFTP unterwegs ist.
<xc> NTQ: preferences - search - search - never und den Haken bei fulltext search default weg
<NTQ> xc: Hm, bei mir ist es Deutsch und einen Punkt mit Volltextsuche habe ich in den Einstellungen nirgendwo. Bei mir sieht es so aus: https://imgur.com/a/uze2NJb
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<xc> NTQ: https://i.imgur.com/4kwDjTl.png 
<NTQ> xc: Hm... Das ist die Version, die mit Ubuntu 20.04 kommt, laut Infobox 3.36.1.1-stable
<xc> ah, ok. Hier noch 18.04. Bei mir scheint das jedenfalls zu reichen, für das was du willst. Sonst ggf. mal einen anderen Dateimanager ansehen.
<NTQ> xc: Ich hatte vorher immer nemo. Vor allem, weil der auch meine beliebte Kompaktansicht hat. Nautilus hat die leider nicht. Aber Nemo ist einfach so oft abgestürzt, wenn man viel mit SFTP arbeitet. Nautilus ist da stabiler.
<NTQ> Dann werde ich mal noch bezüglich der checkbox mit fulltextsearch googelt. Aber jetzt gerade sieht es ja so aus als ob alle guten Funktionen von Nautilus nach und nach einfach verschwinden.
<NTQ> Ich habe mal das hier gefunden, kann später mal genauer reinschauen: https://askubuntu.com/a/1032142
<le_bot> Title: nautilus - How do I disable search-as-you-type text in Ubuntu 17.10 and later? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<xc> !thunar
<le_bot> Informationen zu Thunar finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Thunar
<NTQ> xc: thunar friert bei mir regelmäßig ein, keine Ahnung warum.
<Flint> Hallo Zusammen!
<Flint> Ich habe seit längerem ein Problem mit Ubuntu einige Sekunden nach dem Login. Wenn ich zu schnell Programme öffne stürzt mir der Rechner ab und ich muss einen neustart machen. Was kann ich da machen?
<LupusE> arbeitsspeicher prüfen und ggf tauschen.
<Flint> Werde ich machen. :) Hoffe der Verkäufer nimmt den Garantiefall an ^^
<NTQ> LupusE: Flint: Naja, also das ist eine etwas verfrühte Diagnose. Das kann auch alles mögliche andere sein.
<NTQ> Wie krieg ich ein snap package dazu Dateien in /tmp öffnen zu dürfen?
<NTQ> Es geht um pdftk
<ppq> snap runterschmeißen, über die paketverwaltung installieren, würde ich vorschlagen :)
<ppq> oder bist du noch auf 18.04 unterwegs? 
<NTQ> ppq: Gibt es nicht mehr in der normalen Paketverwaltung. Deswegen hab ich Snap ausprobiert
<NTQ> Ja, das ist ein 18.04 Server
<ppq> ab 18.10 ists wieder da, btw
<NTQ> Der konvertiert automatisch Dokumente und so ein Kram. In dem Fall die Entwicklung, weil die prod auch 18.04 ist
<NTQ> achja? interessant.
<NTQ> Das hab ich dummerweise gar nicht überprüft
<ppq> stimmt auch nicht ganz, es wurde wohl in java portiert, pdftk-java heißt das neue paket. stellt aber pdftk bereit
<ppq> vielleicht das mal probieren, hat keine allzu exotischen abhängigkeiten und sollte sich auch unter 18.04 installieren lassen
<ppq> nicht schön, da keine automatischen updates, aber alles ist besser als snap
<ppq> yep, funktioniert, gerade getestet auf 18.04
<NTQ> ppq: Also du meinst ich könnte das DEB für pdftk-java aus 18.10 einfach in 18.04 installieren?
<NTQ> Dann probier ich das auch mal.
<ppq> NTQ, ich habe es gerade mit dem aus 20.04 getestet
<ppq> genau, nur das einzelne .deb, natürlich nicht die ganze paketquelle einbinden, das wäre fatal ^^"
<ppq> nachteil ist, dass man selber updaten muss falls da sicherheitslücken bekannt werden, was bei parsenden programmen ja gerne mal vorkommt. aber bei einem snap kann das genau so gut passieren, die verwaisen ja recht schnell
<NTQ> ppq: Hat schon geklappt. ein apt-get download pdftk-java und ein dpkg -i und apt -f install und schon lief es.
<NTQ> Danke
<ppq> hätte man sonst auch von hier bekommen https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> aye :)
<NTQ> jo, ich weiß. Aber ein scp geht ja auch schnell
<jkajoks> hallo :D
<jkajoks> polski?? 
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-16
<Focal_Fossa> > " danke für Dein Verständnis!"    <---- was meinen die ?
<Focal_Fossa> ich versteh nix
<k1l_> ohne kontext ist das auch schwierig zu verstehen
<ppq> vermutlich die chanserv message
<ppq> die regeln zu logging, pastebin und offtopic 
<ItaloRaver-> bestimmt Umlaute falsch eingestellt x-D
<ItaloRaver-> dann hatte er wohl sowat: Verst??ndnis
<MGregs> Moin
#ubuntu-de 2020-05-17
<cyclonus_> .
